# Funny wrestling pictures



## geraldinhio

I'v seen a lot of great funny wrestling pic but havn't seen these before.:lmao
Some of them are pure gold ,feel free to share anymore.


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not so much funny as sick  Shawn could of easily broke his neck ,cool pic though.


----------



## MDizzle

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's not Shawn, but that McKane one ... LOL!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Marty Garner isn't it? Thought Trips was going for a double underhook suplex and then sued WWF :lmao


----------



## BORT

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tedaus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















Those are two of my favourites

Edit: Oh and this one :lmao


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivf0ockwzOc


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not so much a WWE picture, but WWE related.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Caesar TKoW said:


> Not so much a WWE picture, but WWE related.


I prefer this version:


----------



## D17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I would upload some but I don't know how to :cussin:


----------



## just1988

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm surprised the picture of Orton in the DX cap hasn't shown up yet, it isn't funny but people seem to cream off it.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



its177 said:


>


Proof positive that humor is subjective.


----------



## amnesiack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









JOHN CENA RUBBER BRACELETS!

Hey, we know it's tough being a John Cena fan these days. And we know some of the kids at your school actually have hair in strange places now, but you don't. We can't help you there, but we can try and help you not get your ass kicked too severely. Introducing special monogrammed John Cena bracelets. So, get the word (WORD) out, because there are three currently available! If you're a staunch unabashed supporter of the Doctor of Thuganomics, try the "Never Been Laid" version. Stand up for your boy! Whether you're ten years old,or just a plain fat and ugly woman, now you can show your support for John with this bracelet, and defiantly yell "Yes, I'm a virgin and no one loves me. But I'm a member of the chain gang and that means something. I think." (it might actually be better if you didn't say that on second thought.). Also available: "This isn't mine. I swear!" and "Please Don't Kick My Ass" for those closeted fans who are afraid of backlash, or are quite frankly tired of spending 2/3rds of the day housed in their locker! (perhaps if you educated your feet ala Rob Van Dam you'd be able to run faster!)

Order now, and we'll throw in a complimentary "lock pick" for easy locker escapes, and an autographed picture of John swimming in a vault filled with money! Order now!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Mc Kane one made me chuckle.


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cowabunga said:


> I prefer this version:


Loool, that's cracking me up!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Caped Crusader

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



geraldinhio said:


>





tedaus said:


>


Only ones I find funny. The kitten ones are pretty cute.

There's a lot of great and funny wrestling gifs floating around. If you can find them.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


----------



## Tony777

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


Really funny for some reason

I hate the power rangers one the OP posted... it says 6 untalented stars , then basically shows 5 of the greatest of all time (Plus Chris Masters? Or is that just an odd picture of Orton?)


----------



## The Caped Crusader

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That reminds me.

Classic video, needs to be watched by all: Link.

There are some amazing photoshops with Batista, considering he was basically Wrestlecraps poster boy for that. It's a shame that he left. I'm waiting for the void to be filled.

There's other videos too.

But here's a classic gif to close out:










No one in the WWE can make expressions like Batista. So much awesome photoshops/gifs. :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tony777

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TNAwesomeness said:


>


Some one on here just got Repped!


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TNAwesomeness said:


>


The only one in this thread that actually made me laugh.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



just1988 said:


> I'm surprised the picture of Orton in the DX cap hasn't shown up yet, it isn't funny but people seem to cream off it.


That's because most people cream over Orton in anything he does.


----------



## DarthSimian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



geraldinhio said:


> Not so much funny as sick  Shawn could of easily broke his neck ,cool pic though.


That's not Shawn and that guy did break his neck


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DarthSimian said:


> That's not Shawn and that guy did break his neck


If you read the whole thread you would of know I was corrected allready....numerous times.

Didn't know he broke his neck though.


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



























^I'm sure plenty of captions can be made for that one.









Self made

and of course,


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*I made this on Paint *

Jeff Hardy's suprise partner is.... Big Matty V!!!!

























:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Caped Crusader said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> Classic video, needs to be watched by all: Link.
> 
> There are some amazing photoshops with Batista, considering he was basically Wrestlecraps poster boy for that. It's a shame that he left. I'm waiting for the void to be filled.
> 
> There's other videos too.
> 
> But here's a classic gif to close out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one in the WWE can make expressions like Batista. So much awesome photoshops/gifs. :lmao


Batista + Altered Beast = WIN


----------



## Fact

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## just1988

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HuskyHarris said:


>




hahah that teddy long one made my laugh my ass off for some reason.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










One of my personal favorites, it was my banner for a while. I added the text myself.


----------



## Prospekt's March

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

There are 5 pages and no mention of this yet?












Anyway, i always find the Russo pic below funny for some reason.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

my personal fave, because so many people be hating:


----------



## BORT

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## kennedy72

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Prospekt's March said:


> There are 5 pages and no mention of this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, i always find the Russo pic below funny for some reason.


TOO MANY LIMES! TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LKN said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Ruler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cerbs said:


>


i hope someone reminds michael cole of the heidenrape on-air when he's acting all cocky.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Or Heidenreich just flat-out returns... that would be pretty cool too.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Or Heidenreich just standing amongst the fans during a show, standing juust behind Cole with a creepy smile, and throughout the whole show Cole will sometimes nervously look over his shoulder where Heidenreich will just stand smiling at him.


----------



## wrestlingfan91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I would like to have a Raw Main Event John Cena or whatever vs ???, and then comes Heidenreich and Cole screams "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" and runs threw the crowd out of the building.


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

A few that haven't been mentioned...


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What to do in case of fire.


----------



## Eye Dubya See

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Fact said:


>


This one made me laugh.


----------



## couturecorpse

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## knuPMC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I think everyone has seen this one, but its still fucking funny.


----------



## wrestlingfan91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



knuPMC said:


>


You know that Braden Walker invented over 150 Moves? Including the You're Fired Thunder.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Nolo King jizzing after seeing his hero, The Great Khali.*


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



knuPMC said:


>


By far the best one yet.:lmao

Over 15 minutes of action ....including his backstage promo with Matt Hardy :lmao

I wonder if Walker and Hardy will ever reunite in Tna.:hmm:


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao I love this thread.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








[/QUOTE]

Enough Said.
Prospekt's March Got himself a Rep of The Daft Punk/Kaitlyn Video. That should be her Entrance Music!


----------



## emanc93

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I found this baby shortly after Punk won his first world title in the WWE after cashing in his MITB on Edge.


----------



## tombo2326

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Also this:


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just saw this in another thread and thought I'd post it here.


----------



## wrestlingfan91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

When we talk about the Simpsons:


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## pcwcubs1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread has greatly expanded my Wrestling Picture collection. I love the Braden Walker one best.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Typical wrestling fans.*


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## IJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao @ This thread


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

A couple of my old sigs made by me


----------



## IJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Total Package

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jobbed_Out said:


>


Thread over.


----------



## Mr Snrub

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



tombo2326 said:


>


This is the best! :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





























awesome thread. AWESOME.


----------



## IJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


>


Now this thread is officially over.

and my life is now complete. 

LMFAO


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


> awesome thread. AWESOME.


Lol win:lmao:lmao


----------



## wade barrett

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


> awesome thread. AWESOME.


GAME OVER, ftw loool.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


>


:lmao Repped :lmao


----------



## Batman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The Rock approves this thread


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## lesje

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vanderhevel said:


>


Hahah nice one!


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This whole thread made my stomach hurt.


----------



## doinktheclown12

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

not a picture but this always gave me a good laugh. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfBWsnJQQaU&feature=related


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*












yum


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

@ the Carlito toilet brush.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Come on, still no mention of Virgil Wrestling Superstar LOL...


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










since you asked RKO, :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is the greatest thread ever....but


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RoodyP00

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK said:


>



Lol where did you get that pic?

Anyway....another Batista + Miz


----------



## BourneLowKi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










...think I'm off to hell because I lol'd


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> ...think I'm off to hell because I lol'd


Posted this one a few pages back, it does give you a few chuckles.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## just1988

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


>


Both of these are brilliant, didn't SM f*ck Batista, sour grapes? Still awesome either way!


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Batista was apparantly involved in her release (got into a verbal fight or something).


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



just1988 said:


> Both of these are brilliant, didn't SM f*ck Batista, sour grapes? Still awesome either way!


Possibly. Shelly stated that she was friends with him, he started acting like an ass (in a rather sexist way) and essentially got her fired.


----------



## Cynic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cynic said:


>


Im sorry
I love you

lol. The best one thus far.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



its177 said:


>


:lmao

Cena97 would love it.


----------



## lic05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LKN said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


>


God damn :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sgt. Pepper said:


>


And they considered that PG.


----------



## soxfan93

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is the single greatest thread in WF history. However, DX begs to differ:










And a few random others:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KaylaLynn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*























































and probably my favorite:


----------



## Cynic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Jericho one goes great with the video:


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is some guy's sig at some other fourm and I thought it was worth posting. Credit to him if he made it.










this one's indescribable.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JeriStyles

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/196/3/2/Chibi_Nexus_Wallpaper_by_kapaeme.jpg

dont know how to post pictures :sad:

lol at tit though :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## peyt d' chicken

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


> This is some guy's sig at some other fourm and I thought it was worth posting. Credit to him if he made it.


This is the funniest thing I've seen in a while :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is amazing keep it coming guys!


----------



## Khalid Hassan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I dont think I saw my favorite pic on here. Some time back, someone put up this cheesy picture of Randy Ortons face pasted onto a snake(viper), with a bottle of baby oil next to him lol. It's so stupid but it made me lmao. Anyone still have that pic?


----------



## Herr Wichtig

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The classic "Women of Wrestling- Pictures Thread" joke is still missing


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KaylaLynn said:


> and probably my favorite:


:lmao

that is easily the best in thread.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Herr Wichtig said:


> The classic "Women of Wrestling- Pictures Thread" joke is still missing


Outstanding. So true.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*












Once again....yum.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


This one is so wrong on so many levels!!!

:lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Keanu Reeves out of nowhere!!!










What Bryan Danielson thinks about WF's hate threads...


----------



## Whake

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Anonymous1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is drop dead hilarious! LOL


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I truly hope this thread never, ever ends.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Poueff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


Tag Team action at it's finest


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

One of the best threads I've seen on here in a while.


----------



## Fact

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## randyorton24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## just1988

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


>


He was such a c*nt wasn't he.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thats Micheals one is epic!When was that taking/shot?


----------



## knapman22

*From the Far Reaches of the Cheez Burger Network*


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Loved this one.

Jericho....want....championship.....match.:lmao


----------



## jay321_01

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










just found this on facebook.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Who's bad?


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Rock bird has to be one of the funniest in my book... i don't know what about it, it just has me cracking up


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## GOON

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=1024

Found this in the Bryan Danielson release thread a couple of months ago.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



randyorton24 said:


>



Not showing up.


----------



## Tony777

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-SAW- said:


>


LOL, where'd you find that one? I made it.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I saved most pics from that post :lmao


----------



## Cynic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jericho in "Falling Down" is fantastic. It's a perfect reference, too.


----------



## randyorton24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My pics didn't show up for some reason, here is the link to it, it is called 15 Most Embarrassing Moments in Wrestling. Pretty good site as well.

http://oddee.com/item_97229.aspx


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I rofl'd on the Steph/HHH/Randy Savage pic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Herr Wichtig said:


> The classic "Women of Wrestling- Pictures Thread" joke is still missing





Liniert said:


>


LOLed the piss right out of me towards these 2


----------



## Twiztidsoul83

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this thread is epic!


----------



## doinktheclown12

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tony777 said:


>




that looks like it could be used to perform a circumcision.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



just1988 said:


> He was such a c*nt wasn't he.


That's still a great heel thing to do though.



Pyro™ said:


> *Epic Post*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

That's gold Jerry, gold! [/Seinfeld]


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BORT

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tony777 said:


>


Lol yea the Divas Belt does look.....................Oh wait...


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vanderhevel said:


>


That's one of my favorites. Only the Rock could do something like that.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Hahaha, brilliant! :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Most of the ones I have were posted already but...


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pyro™ said:


>


That is hilarious!!


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

















*PS: Guy in the hot pink spandex is Tommy Dreamer.*


----------



## Chip

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao This thread is funny


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> Hahaha, brilliant! :lmao


I'm sorry, but this still makes me lol.


----------



## Fact

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## just1988

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nocturnal said:


>


Haha, that's really well done.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



just1988 said:


> Haha, that's really well done.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Flux

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Fact said:


>


Best picture on thread, close it now, you're not going to find a better one! :lmao :lmao


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Fact said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tony777 said:


>


Jeff Hardy should wear that shit like a mask.


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


>


The JBL one was *obviously* from video too 8*D. From a house show in Germany nontheless.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Goldberg loves this thread.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's not a pic but look at my sig.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ That


Was


Awesome!


----------



## adri17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's a vid but looks like it doesn't matter:







LOL Charlie Haas nearly kills Lillian and neither him or JR give a fuck!


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adri17 said:


> It's a vid but looks like it doesn't matter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Charlie Haas nearly kills Lillian and neither him or JR give a fuck!


XD, That was epic.


----------



## TheJigaimico

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hahahaha there's a lot of funny pics and videos. I remember a show here in Chile (2008) where the Maint Event was Cena vs JBL and the crowd was absolutely Anti-Cena .. And when he trowh his tshirt was send back , but that t shirt was a Doraemon one and( XD) after that JBL take the mic and he says that we're his "Amigos" . Hahaha that was epic , jbl face for one night only.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

More please!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread > all thread since I've joined


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










"its strictly platonic. I'm her salsa instructor."


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture but pause it about 3, 3 and a half seconds






Funny for Triple H's expression and also worthy of a


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yeah i know, I'm going to hell for this.


----------



## RoodyP00

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


>


:lmao Laughed SO hard at this.


----------



## CM Sean

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is that Undertaker in that gif with that water or whatever? If yes, when the hell did that happen? lol


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TNAwesomeness said:


> Yeah i know, I'm going to hell for this.


OMG :lmao


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SMD said:


> Is that Undertaker in that gif with that water or whatever? If yes, when the hell did that happen? lol


That was Undertaker in a tag match with Triple H as his partner vs Legacy, if I'm not mistaken. It was at a house show sometime last year.

Found the video on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbywTxzBNE4


----------



## MF25

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not to be a suckup or anything but i think your sig's pretty funny MKC 8*D


----------



## vegeta10

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM12Punk said:


>



ha this is the best of many great pictures for me. not just because of how gay hhh looks but because of the fact that when you scroll down you cant help making the " dun dun dunnnnnnnnnn" noise .
epic


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MF25 said:


> Not to be a suckup or anything but i think your sig's pretty funny MKC 8*D


Get your nose out of my arse... kidding, thanks dude it's a result of staying up too late :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LKN said:


>


I have no idea why this is funny at all but I can't stop laughing at it. :lmao


----------



## IJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RatedNZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



knuPMC said:


>


That shit is classic!


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TeaZy said:


>


:lmao

On a similar note


----------



## JABradt85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


>


I remember this night, I lol'd. Me, want, title, match.


----------



## IJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JABradt85 said:


> I remember this night, I lol'd. Me, want, title, match.


"Let me put this in terms that even the mind of Randy Orton can understand"

"ME.....WANT.....TITUHL....MATCH...."


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










...had too!


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> ...had too!


and we have a winner!!!


----------



## D17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.kehoe73.freeserve.co.uk/caption.htm

(The little quotes on the side add to them)


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adri17 said:


> It's a vid but looks like it doesn't matter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Charlie Haas nearly kills Lillian and neither him or JR give a fuck!


Cracks me up how Jim Ross stays professional at all times aha.


----------



## Scrubs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I've always wondered how The Sign Guy can afford to travel to all the events constantly. Maybe it's been said somewhere before and I just missed it.


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## perro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHH Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


>


Thread winner, this deserves its own thread.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



perro said:


>


That's a winner


----------



## Sceptic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HHH Mark said:


> Thread winner, this deserves its own thread.


It had its' own thread back when Swagger first became champ.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dub

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


The last pic is hilarious.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1141.snc4/148371_473658071442_7175346442_6266545_2615642_n.jpg
> I can honestly see this happening in TNA.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



perro said:


>


A Scott Pilgram reference, nothing beats it.


----------



## Petey_Williams

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LKN said:


>





Yeah1993 said:


> I have no idea why this is funny at all but I can't stop laughing at it. :lmao


same for me !

hey guys, what's going on !


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Noel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## jimboystar24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TNAwesomeness said:


>


It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









[email protected] this, fuck yeah. snoochie boochies!


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


Who are the 1st, 2nd, 5th and 3rd last guys in the 2nd row?
Also the 4th guy, 3rd row and the guy before Goldust, 4th row

and this pic has no Cena lol


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Wonderwall123 said:


>


:lmao Brilliant!


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> [/IMG]


I Marked.


----------



## Petey_Williams

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


I'm going to try, not easy, especially when you dont watch wwe and just try to match the pictures on their wbesite ha ha :

Who are the 1st 2nd row - kurt hawkins ?
2nd 2nd row - skip sheffield ... ? no lol
5th 2nd row - yoshi ?
3rd last guy in the 2nd row? evan bourne or primo ?
Also the 4th guy, 3rd row - no one, clearly lol
and the guy before Goldust, 4th row - michael cole, Ranjin Singh, matt striker ?


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Fruity Booties cereal endorsed by Stevie Ray.










Buff Bagwell...


----------



## CMPimp

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



If you've seen Clerks, good for you, but just in case you need help


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pyro™ said:


>


Holy shit, that's amazing :lmao


----------



## jamz316

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kane gets rick rolled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NtjUnGAdAs


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


>


Now that... is... amazing! Think I need to change my sig to RKO your baby!


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The BoogeyMan said:


>


How the hell is this guy WWE champ? Look at him ffs!


----------



## Poueff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Those comic strips are grweat love the RKO to the bay


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Poueff said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



:lmao :lmao Please keep these coming!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Poueff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ Fuckin awesome that is goping to check out that website now see what other ones are on there


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Poueff said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


This is some funny s**t!:gun:


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ahahah, thats fkin hilarious XD


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Everyone should go to botchedspot.com and read the comics there, help the guy get some hits for his ads or whatever, instead of just posting them in this thread. At least then the guy would have a little incentive to keep making them, since they're pretty good.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Herr Wichtig

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


In the first image, the guy who made that should've put the eagle in instead of the chicken


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ And that post will be deleted by a mod in 3...2...1


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


>


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











Paul controls the account himself, I just spotted this and found it hilarious lol.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I TUT UR DED LOLOL


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Im sorry, but that comment just sent it over the edge :lmao


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



redeadening said:


> Im sorry, but that comment just sent it over the *edge* :lmao


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Paul controls the account himself, I just spotted this and found it hilarious lol.


Not only does Paul Bearer live but so does *UNDENTACKER RULES* :lmao


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Since we are getting closer to Christmas might as well:


----------



## crooked_reflection

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Undertaker


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Young Daf' and CM Punk


----------



## funkyfanta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

interesting pics


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

We have a winner!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cowabunga said:


> Since we are getting closer to Christmas might as well:


Angry Joe: Nobody rapes Santa Claus!


----------



## attitudefan666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

when u see it ...

Bricks will be shat...

Jomo shirt


----------



## knapman22

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

sigh, ok someone had to do it ¬ ¬


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


HOLY SHIT it's a cozy coupe! I had that when I was a kid


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Honk!


----------



## kennedict

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lulz


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I almost feel sorry for this girl, she is gonna be ridiculed for years to come


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao This picture is epic in so many ways.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










He should have never done that interview.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Maddodon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ hahahhaha


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

OMG!!! That's exactly the same face as the one in the Ghostbusters painting!!!


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


omfg :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


Epic post dude!!!! lmfao aahahaha


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










- John this is a World title match why we kick off tonight's show? 
- i Know buddy..... but Cena is injured, Orton is booked to be the number one contender. it's just normal
- Shit it reminds me when your Unified WWE Tag Team Championshiphip match at Mania turned into a dark match cause Kid Rock wanted 15 minutes to sing


----------



## WWE Attitude

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao:lmao


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


>


Miz, I know it's painful, have you tried a little fiber in your diet?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


>


Morrison & Miz: *thinking of the good old days Jelly Fishing out in Jelly Fish field*


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




















































AND WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY and what is he doing with the Pretty Mean Sisters?


----------



## Schönheit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I really love this thread, its a good laugh, would love to see this go on forever.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> AND WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY and what is he doing with the Pretty Mean Sisters?


LMAO!!! That's the funnies shit I've seen in a long ass time!

By the way, that guy is their love slave, Meat (Shawn Stasiak).


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> A*ND WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY and what is he doing with the Pretty Mean Sisters?*


Its Meat also known as Shawn Stasiak, was used as there sex slave


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nobody thought this was funny?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It looks like the box cover to a terrible amateur fat girl fetish porn so if that isn't funny I don't know what is.


----------



## kayazcauzin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lmfaoooooooooooo roasted kurt angle and poor john diva lol gotta admit neva seen john with more personality lol :gun:


----------



## kayazcauzin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

damn throwback perry saturn>>>the rock says this...perry saturn the rock just wishes for one single solitary second tha your eye thats looking this way is looking the rocks hand going that way so i can smack that crooked eye str8!!!! lmaooo classic


----------



## kayazcauzin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hilarious i believe the matt hardy one


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> It looks like the box cover to a terrible amateur fat girl fetish porn so if that isn't funny I don't know what is.


Well after that interview Cena gave about having mad sex with a 280 pound woman, I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


> Well after that interview Cena gave about having mad sex with a 280 pound woman, I thought it was pretty funny.


You got a link to that interview. I gotta hear this now, sounds funny.









Stone Cold straight gangsta trippin gettin massive crunk.









Now here's Stone Cold not looking so gangsta carrying some bags.


----------



## RuthStar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I dunno but the SCSA one holding bags had me laughing, I dunno why, its just randomly funny.


----------



## BalooUpoo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Stone Cold wears thongs!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BalooUpoo said:


> Stone Cold wears thongs!


Hey you've gotta be different and set yourself away from the pack in some way.

Here's a couple of Colt Boom Boom Cabana.



















A couple of Good Ol Jim Ross









WTF?





































The scrawny kid on the left that resembles Cody Rhodes a lot would fuck somebody's mom if she was hot. The man on the right however would kill her and take her body to the planet of the warrior and feed her to his little warrior minions.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Well it's not so much funny but it is very well done and true


----------



## king953

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> Well it's not so much funny but it is very well done and true


^ Lol XD That was awesome XD

Nice thread ^^ keep the pics coming ^^


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You got a link to that interview. I gotta hear this now, sounds funny,


Here ya go Pal! He talks about how great the 280 pound woman was, then talks about 6 at once!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZM73rfY3zI


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> Well it's not so much funny but it is very well done and true


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Who in this pic never hold a World Championship ?


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm surprised jeff isn't trying to sneak the beer out of khalis hands or something. Or trying to drink it with a big straw without him noticing.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

No Jeff was grand ,he had a crack pipe in his jacket.That's all he needed.


----------



## What 3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Poueff said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Golden. Helps that I'm drunk right now.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nonsense, how could he be coming when he's already here?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## b_duran

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## wrestlingfan91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> Who in this pic never hold a World Championship ?


Funny enough, Khali looks stoned out of his mind.


----------



## knapman22

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> Who in this pic never hold a World Championship ?


The bus driver? :3


----------



## SILUS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


>


Is that Apu from Simpsons?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> Who in this pic never hold a World Championship ?


matt hardy


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


I can't get this image of little ADR's entrance into the Del Rio family room.

First he enters the doorway in car, the horns honking, but his hands are nowhere near the horn. He then gets out of the car, slams the door, takes a few steps into the room. He now does his big smile pose and his mom yells, "oh Alberto, no, noo, NO!". He then winks and says "I need a diaper change, but you already knew that."


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## SILUS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How the hell to imbed pictures?


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KingCal said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## hhhfan474

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


It's uncanny:


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


Maryse, Kelly Kelly, and McCool all look fatter, but Beth looks the same...


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



We Are Legion said:


> Maryse, Kelly Kelly, and McCool all look fatter, but Beth looks the same...


Lol because her photo wasn't edited


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ive just been thru every page on this thread, soooo funny, i do really like the virgil one and the y2j + mushroom = swagger ones best 
very good thread keep it going


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


:shocked: :cuss: That's not funny. That's not funny, that's not...fuck it! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









*TNA is About to Experience of a Twist of Cake!*​


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> Well it's not so much funny but it is very well done and true







LOL!


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> *TNA is About to Experience of a Twist of Cake!*​


:lmao :lmao :lmao Do you mind if I put this in my sig?


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> Well it's not so much funny but it is very well done and true


made my day XD


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

BUMP

Miss this thread, it has some great pictures

http://fav.me/d35xnp1

http://fav.me/d2tyg3g


----------



## Greatness78

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ---Candyman----

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


LMAO


----------



## DrEndlessDennis

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Here's one NO ONE HAS EVER SEEN because I'm the first one posting it, ever!










Funny or hot? Or both?


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^
i know what you are implying in that pic, but i really think it's just a can of CM punk's parkour repellant..it keeps wild morrison's away


P.S it's a hot pix coz layla's in it.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*This isn't cool man.*


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


> .


Oh look at you. Posting pictures mocking a 7 year old child who was strangled to death by his own father. Yep, hahahahahahahaha so funny. I can barely contain my fucking laughter. What do you think you're achieving ey? There are so many things to laugh and joke about and you pick something as fucked as that? Let me put this shit into perspective for you. Do you have a little brother? A nephew? Any young relatives? Well picture him or her. Picture how harmless and innocent they are. Now picture the life being strangled out of them. Picture how fucking tragic that is. Picture how much worse it's made by the fact that the person strangling them is their own fucking father. Still find it funny?

Now fuck off you piece of shit.


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

To be fair, jokes have been made about worse things, and I thought the Kanye one was funny.

Sure it's not funny to think about actual child murder, but a jokes a joke, and it can't do any more harm to anyone than Benoit did.

Nice pics all round though, been laughing my ass off.


----------



## chinoho0y

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Carcass is so kewl and edgy amirite?


----------



## why

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



why said:


>


Lmfao!!!


----------



## androinv3

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










breaking kayfabe at at Chinese restaurant? not so hardcore guys...


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Re: The Benoit pic. Bit sick, tbh. But I'll take it as the joke it is intended to be. As pointed out, it will do no more harm than Benoit ever did.


----------



## namesis000

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nocturnal said:


> Most of the ones I have were posted already but...


 
THIS WINS! Most likely explanation... well more believable than anything the US government has said so far... Mods, please close thread now... WE HAVE A WINNER!!!


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


> Here ya go Pal! He talks about how great the 280 pound woman was, then talks about 6 at once!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZM73rfY3zI


The funniest thing about this picture is the fact you keep posting it because nobody acknowleges it hahaha


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



androinv3 said:


>


matt hardy one was hilarious.


----------



## androinv3

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> matt hardy one was hilarious.


Yeah I agreed..


----------



## RatedRKO31

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if this was posted:


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ LOL! (Even though it's 5 moves nowadays).

I've got a few. (Not sure how many have been posted)


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LKN said:


>


LMAO, That was so fucking awesome!


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










_Behold the King
The King of Kings
On your knees dog
All hail
_


----------



## ---Candyman----

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





































Just a few more to add to this great thread


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samee said:


> Oh look at you. Posting pictures mocking a 7 year old child who was strangled to death by his own father. Yep, hahahahahahahaha so funny. I can barely contain my fucking laughter. What do you think you're achieving ey? There are so many things to laugh and joke about and you pick something as fucked as that? Let me put this shit into perspective for you. Do you have a little brother? A nephew? Any young relatives? Well picture him or her. Picture how harmless and innocent they are. Now picture the life being strangled out of them. Picture how fucking tragic that is. Picture how much worse it's made by the fact that the person strangling them is their own fucking father. Still find it funny?
> 
> Now fuck off you piece of shit.


Which guy can't take a joke?

This guy can't take a joke. Can't help but notice you never pointed out the Hogan 9/11 one. Anyway, I shouldn't get annoyed at folk when they are too high on their high horse.

content


----------



## D17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

skip sheffield, husky harris, and someone i don't know on the left and curt hawkins, trent barreta, and caylen croft on the right










the miz having 1 too many drinks


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> skip sheffield, husky harris, and someone i don't know on the left and curt hawkins, trent barreta, and caylen croft on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the miz having 1 too many drinks


I'm pretty sure the other one is Bo Rotundo.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

looking at it and you might be right.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

yep, none of these are funny.


----------



## dawgs101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> skip sheffield, husky harris, and someone i don't know on the left and curt hawkins, trent barreta, and caylen croft on the right


What the hell?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samee said:


> Oh look at you. Posting pictures mocking a 7 year old child who was strangled to death by his own father. Yep, hahahahahahahaha so funny. I can barely contain my fucking laughter. What do you think you're achieving ey? There are so many things to laugh and joke about and you pick something as fucked as that? Let me put this shit into perspective for you. Do you have a little brother? A nephew? Any young relatives? Well picture him or her. Picture how harmless and innocent they are. Now picture the life being strangled out of them. Picture how fucking tragic that is. Picture how much worse it's made by the fact that the person strangling them is their own fucking father. Still find it funny?
> 
> Now fuck off you piece of shit.












You're fucking pathetic Gingerbreadman. Always have been, always will be.

No doubt you'll reply to this just saying 'u mad' again, showing how pathetic you are.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gingermadman said:


> Which guy can't take a joke?
> 
> This guy can't take a joke. Can't help but notice you never pointed out the Hogan 9/11 one. Anyway, I shouldn't get annoyed at folk when they are too high on their high horse.


I've already explained why it's not a 'joke'. If you laugh at stuff poking fun of the death of a child at the hand's of his own father then you're scum, pure scum. The fact that the pictures have been removed show that. I'm on no high horse, I just have common sense. And I have no idea what Hogan pic you're talking about, I haven't seen all the pics in this thread. 

I know you have a problem with me and I don't care about that but don't pull me up on something like this cos you don't like me. You can have a go at me about my opinion on wrestling and what not I don't care but this is just pathetic.


----------



## Death Finger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> Who in this pic never hold a World Championship ?


Wasnt Khali straightedge?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samee said:


> You're fucking pathetic Gingerbreadman. Always have been, always will be.
> 
> No doubt you'll reply to this just saying 'u mad' again, showing how pathetic you are.


"U mad" is easily the worst cop out to an argument on the internet.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samee said:


> You're fucking pathetic Gingerbreadman. Always have been, always will be.
> 
> No doubt you'll reply to this just saying 'u mad' again, showing how pathetic you are.


Hah, can't even spell my name right. I'm saying you're mad because you are. You've even lost your sense of reading comprehension. Nice to see I can get under your skin. There was no argument.

and to stay on topic; (goddamit it's wrestling related when there is a wrestler doing a wrestling move and a special guest host of raw)

OH BAH GAWD CANADIAN DESTROYER











Oh, and if anyone was wondering who Snooki was, she's the one selling better than Orton and Cena.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gingermadman said:


> Hah, can't even spell my name right. I'm saying you're mad because you are. You've even lost your sense of reading comprehension. Nice to see I can get under your skin. There was no argument.


Hah, can't even realise it was deliberate. Listen this has nothing to do with you 'getting under my skin'. If anyone got 'under my skin' it was the lad who posted the Benoit pics. It's just too far. You can try and get under my skin on other matters like wrestling but this is just pathetic mate. Stop trying to take pride in it. It's just sad.


----------



## androinv3

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## adprokid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^^^

Half of those pictures are just bad photoshops.


----------



## kid A

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol great thread


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture, but a video:


----------



## Poueff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Camoron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



lic05 said:


>


Haha, Sheamus theme reference... though "ignonimous" isn't a word.


----------



## adprokid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








:lmao :lmao :lmao

By far the best Gif ever .Anyone who disagrees sucks cock by choice.

I can't believe this thread is still going to be honest .I only posted about three or four times in it.


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*I'm not sure if this one has been posted because some of the pictures don't come up on my computer...*


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BORT

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adprokid said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao Oh that's great! Took me a few seconds to realise what it was.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


EPIC :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*Wrestling... not gay at all.*


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

bret harts one of naitch is amazing!


----------



## NycRapAttack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The "Ric Flair is made of rubber" pics always give me a great laugh.


----------



## AntiFlag607

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This one made me laugh.


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



AntiFlag607 said:


> This one made me laugh.


that really should be WCW more so than TNA.


----------



## feelfree

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Now Who can do this move freaking awesome ha?



there is no way out of this grip. I wanna see this in RAW.

*Image from ----> iSawthisimage.com*


----------



## feelfree

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Ruler said:


> i hope someone reminds michael cole of the heidenrape on-air when he's acting all cocky.


Funny as ****

Now Who can do this move freaking awesome ha?



there is no way out of this grip. I wanna see this in RAW.

*Image from ----> iSawthisimage.com*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Reservoir Angel said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dele

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Malachristo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dele said:


>


Those technical diffuculties pics were hilarious I must say!


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nocturnal said:


> Most of the ones I have were posted already but...



HULKAMANIA IS RUNNIN WILD BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This remix did make me laugh but it isn't as funny as all the other things here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEIGMwcNiEY


----------



## A-John

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

can't be bothered checking back over 44 pages so I'm sorry for any duplicates, but these just crack me the fuck up


----------



## Callaghan173

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HuskyHarris said:


> can't be bothered checking back over 44 pages so I'm sorry for any duplicates, but these just crack me the fuck up


these are sick lol


----------



## Malachristo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DonFalcon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Funny thread...keep it coming:lmao


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


Quality!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

R-Truth needs to do that seeing he is now heel.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## bod-ftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 20083

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

OMG I LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TNAwesomeness said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://statuswrestling.com/archive

Has A lot of funny wresting facebook pictures


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## kid A

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol @ Break the Waltz Down


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I like Cody, but wtf?


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> I like Cody, but wtf?


Well from looking at that picture i'd say he likes you too lol.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> I like Cody, but wtf?


If I was dating Layla, I'd have the same "Problem".


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> I like Cody, but wtf?


This picture is getting quoted way too much.


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

With that big dick he fuck Layla in her big ass.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I agree, that picture is on this page too many times.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol at thread


----------



## Ringside Steve

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










HOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ringside Steve said:


> HOOOOOOOOOOO


LMAO


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KingDMP




----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KingDMP said:


>


Are you aware that double posting is against the rules?


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




























lmao ^^


----------



## KingDMP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



METTY said:


>


lol where is the picture?


----------



## Slammed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Maximum007 said:


>


ROFL


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KingDMP said:


>


...What's funny about it?


----------



## John_Cena_is_God

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

good ones


----------



## TNAwesomeness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KingDMP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










(Movie posters from http://www.thewrestlingfan.com/straighttodvd.html)


----------



## D17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol at the broken freakin neck one ^


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Johnnyx5

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Alberto Del Rio's reaction to watching Big Show get run over by his car was priceless:


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> Alberto Del Rio's reaction to watching Big Show get run over by his car was priceless:


Seeing that image finally halped me work out who he reminds me of










:lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Holy shit. He isn't Mexican JBL, he's Mexican DeNiro!

Mind = BLOWN


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rated 3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


>


WTF...when did these two cross paths?


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rated 3:16 said:


> WTF...when did these two cross paths?


NXT season 1


----------



## Rated 3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ah that would make sense.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Umm do i want to know what Cena is doing in the first image? :shocked:


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shablam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samee said:


> Oh look at you. Posting pictures mocking a 7 year old child who was strangled to death by his own father. Yep, hahahahahahahaha so funny. I can barely contain my fucking laughter. What do you think you're achieving ey? There are so many things to laugh and joke about and you pick something as fucked as that? Let me put this shit into perspective for you. Do you have a little brother? A nephew? Any young relatives? Well picture him or her. Picture how harmless and innocent they are. Now picture the life being strangled out of them. Picture how fucking tragic that is. Picture how much worse it's made by the fact that the person strangling them is their own fucking father. Still find it funny?
> 
> Now fuck off you piece of shit.


Funny pics please not funny rants.:flip


----------



## ThumpYourBibles

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ThumpYourBibles said:


>


LOL, LOL, LOL.

I had to stare at the Christian/Tyson Tomko one for a while though. But it was funny

edit: hell, was meant to quote the Cena and Tommy Dreamer ones. ahwell


----------



## ThumpYourBibles

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> LOL, LOL, LOL.
> 
> I had to stare at the Christian/Tyson Tomko one for a while though. But it was funny
> 
> edit: hell, was meant to quote the Cena and Tommy Dreamer ones. ahwell


Glad u like :3

btw, all those pics came from supersmark.tumblr.com

Here's a few more from the site:


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If that picture of Sheamus needed a caption it would have to end in the words: 

Come here, FELLA! :lmao


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dude69

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

these are gold


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ThumpYourBibles said:


>


LOL


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






































http://fyeahwwf.tumblr.com/ Best. Tumblr. Ever.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

from the same website that other guy posted








:lmao


----------



## ThumpYourBibles

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










And now some new pictures from the supersmark tumblr...


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## talkboy992

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



geraldinhio said:


> Not so much funny as sick  Shawn could of easily broke his neck ,cool pic though.


Lol, thats not Shawn. Just sayin


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Feel the wrath of the Animal Killer, WWF!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread still owns lol.


----------



## Mintyman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL


----------



## SonOfTheViper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What has the Panda done? xD


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Does my sig count? ^^


----------



## just1988

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


> Feel the wrath of the Animal Killer, WWF!


Hahaha that's actually quality!


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

swoggle is strong

lol at koslov in the background


----------



## ThumpYourBibles

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

I remember that sign got a chuckle out of it, but it cant beat the one i saw a few years back "Orton son of a cowboy"


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Someone should have tweeted this to Orton...:lmao


----------



## paweletakwiele130

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Someone should have tweeted this to Orton...:lmao


Some explanation, please? I mean, I understand its literal meaning but don't get the joke.


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



pg43283 said:


> Some explanation, please? I mean, I understand its literal meaning but don't get the joke.


A few months ago a kid played a doorbell prank on Orton, who put the tape of the security camera online in order to find the kid.

Here is a pic of the kid


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















I like these two pics in tandem, because I imagine Truth spotting a little leprechaun running about in the first picture, amusing him greatly. Then eventually he catches said leprechaun (after putting on a shirt) and wraps him up in a big awkward hug.


----------



## paweletakwiele130

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh, I should have googled it, but thanks anyway!


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao:lmao

It suits him actually...


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 00VanacoreD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not sure if already posted ...


----------



## Callaghan173

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



00VanacoreD said:


> Not sure if already posted ...


We don't want your 4chan shit round here, we want funny pictures.


----------



## Tosh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



00VanacoreD said:


> Not sure if already posted ...











:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## siavash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



00VanacoreD said:


> Not sure if already posted ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :flip

C'mon, it's been 4 years. I think we've waited enough for the jokes and everything.


----------



## 00VanacoreD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


this one is a WIN !!


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone should caption this picture, make me lol


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> this one is a WIN !!


Its more than a win it wins the entire thread, no other pic that followed it will be able to top it


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



00VanacoreD said:


> Not sure if already posted ...


:lmao I have seen this countless times but keeps making me laugh


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Probably posted already:


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



V_1_P_3_R said:


> Someone should caption this picture, make me lol


I tried.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Benoit / Fresh Prince is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Hell, it was funny right after it happened, let alone 4 years.


----------



## Scrubs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## King Killa T

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

(Referring to the Shawn Micahels Picture) When was this? :lmao


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> I tried.


HAHA LOL, +9001 internets for you good sir!


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Benoit/Fresh Prince picture still makes me feel a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> The Benoit/Fresh Prince picture still makes me feel a little uncomfortable.


Aye. Three people died, i don't see how anyone can make that funny.

Back on topic, who can resist the charms or Todd Grisham?


----------



## R-Jimmy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Aye. Three people died, i don't see how anyone can make that funny.
> 
> Back on topic, who can resist the charms or Todd Grisham?


More importantly, who do you think he was winking at? was it:

A) Booker T

B) R-Truth

C) Ezekiel Jackson

D) All of the above


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My answer is i don't want to know, now for something much more appealing










:agree:


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> My answer is i don't want to know, now for something much more appealing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


I got AJgasmed


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


So good it needs to be moved up a page lol


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

love the cookie monster and MaKane!!!


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Aye. Three people died, i don't see how anyone can make that funny.
> 
> Back on topic, who can resist the charms or Todd Grisham?


When was this from, don't recall it.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



V_1_P_3_R said:


> Someone should caption this picture, make me lol


I had a go.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Stonecutter Harlem said:


> When was this from, don't recall it.


Apparently it was in a Diva search segment.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMAO, oh Primo!



















More sex appeal than all the Divas and Randy Orton combined.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



V_1_P_3_R said:


> Someone should caption this picture, make me lol


Okay then.


----------



## Kirbz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The days it was WORTHWHILE watching the divas.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


>


HAHA that's epic!

Thread BOOKMARKED!


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


I have no idea why, but this made me lol quite a bit.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NJ88 said:


> I have no idea why, but this made me lol quite a bit.


Me too, i didnt get it straight away but then i lol'd


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


You left out the option, "Crap in purse."


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


I have no idea if that will ever happen. :lmao 

But this whole thread is why I love the IWC.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM12Punk said:


>


Hahahahahahah, the Facebook ones are fucking hilarious! Where are you finding these?!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That is fucking brutal! Poor Tyson. :lmao


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Hahahahahahah, the Facebook ones are fucking hilarious! Where are you finding these?!


http://................com/wrestling-games/121014-funny-wrestling-related-facebook-stuff.html

A lot of them are over there but they are old. The new ones I got from another forum.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ahaha, thanks man!










"WELCOME HOME, BROTHER!"


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Ahaha, thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "WELCOME HOME, BROTHER!"


LOL


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TempestH said:


> You left out the option, "Crap in purse."


:lmao

Randy would do all of those options


----------



## Tosh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/487965-wrestling-facebook-funny-stuff-4.html


old thread with a few facebook ones


----------



## D17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## sayne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Helldarado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:no:


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










My thoughts exactly Punk, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> My thoughts exactly Punk, my thoughts exactly.


haha that was quality from last night punk owns


----------



## BigDeadFreak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Helldarado said:


> :no:


Oh my god, he should meet up with the guy from Alan Partridge and the Man City Fan with the Kaka tattoo.


----------



## CMPunk665

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> My thoughts exactly Punk, my thoughts exactly.


I wonder how Vince felt about that.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BigDeadFreak said:


> Oh my god, he should meet up with the guy from Alan Partridge and the Man City Fan with the Kaka tattoo.







Classic


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMPunk665 said:


> I wonder how Vince felt about that.


I'm sure he didn't care. His employees have been making fun of that phrase ever since he come up with it.


----------



## Sharpshootah

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sharpshootah said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sharpshootah said:


>


Vince screws Punk :lmao:lmao


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM12Punk said:


>


Loving the last 3 talented performers that are misused, saying LOL!


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> My answer is i don't want to know, now for something much more appealing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


I will be thinking about AJ later on.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








> M: "How dare you?!"
> C: "How dare me? How dare you?!"
> T: "How dare me? How dare you?!"
> M: "Really? Really? Really?"
> C: "Really?! Really?!"
> T: "Really? Really?"
> C: "Riley!"
> M: "Riley? Randy!"
> C: "Randy? Riley!"
> M: "Randy!"
> C: "Riley!"
> M: "Randy!"
> C: "Riley!"
> M: "Randy!"
> C: "Riley!"
> M: "Randy!"
> T: "JIMMY! JIMMY! JIMMY! JIMMY!"


Best segment of this week's Raw. Anyone got subs?

P.s. This is the moment of the Tag team champ. (From my prev. sig.) 







Michael_McGillicutty said:


> "And starting this MOMENT, from now, from this MOMENT on, this will be the MOMENT, starting now, of the Genesis of McGillicutty."


Michael McGillicutty's MOMENT


----------



## D17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMPunk665 said:


> I wonder how Vince felt about that.













1 .... 2 .... 3


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Introducing the new NU-Nexus...


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> My answer is i don't want to know, now for something much more appealing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


This needs its own thread in the Women of Wrestling forums.

<3 naughty AJ


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone remember this one?


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chada75 said:


> I will be thinking about AJ later on.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sharpshootah said:


>


:lmao


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










WTF.... ?


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Best thing to happen on Raw this year.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> My thoughts exactly Punk, my thoughts exactly.



Dya reckon he got any heat for this?





Helldarado said:


> :no:


Now that's what you call a MARK!!!




nemesisdivina said:


> Anyone remember this one?


God damn, anyone got a video of this lol


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nah, I don't think he got heat for it. Punk is always mocking them, they should be used to it by now.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao THE BABY GAME!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> My answer is i don't want to know, now for something much more appealing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


AJ was definitley thinking of something very naughty. :lmao


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ohhhh Yeahhhh!


----------



## ywall2breakerj

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FingazMc said:


> God damn, anyone got a video of this lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYmXeUhmB2E


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ywall2breakerj said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYmXeUhmB2E


Nicely nicely, thanks mate


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> My answer is i don't want to know, now for something much more appealing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


Collective reaction from watching that:


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


This is supposed to be *FUNNY* pictures.

But i dont mind this...


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





































And last but not least.. look closely.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> And last but not least.. look closely.



This had me *cracking up* last Friday!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

While we're on the topic of Cole dancing (a few posts above):


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


+1


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


Repped!


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> This is supposed to be *FUNNY* pictures.
> 
> But i dont mind this...


Hey it made me feel funny.


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I'll just leave this hurr.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


SO FULL OF EPIC WIN


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:flip:flip


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


:lmao

Tweet this to Ryder ASAP he needs to see this awesomeness.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol Nightunter, that's retarded. Repped.


----------



## john2201

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Saint 17 said:


> I'll just leave this hurr.


Its so simple but this is my favourite of them all!


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Tweet this to Ryder ASAP he needs to see this awesomeness.


I don't have twitter but if i did i would send it to him. It's so good i wish i'd made it


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Phenom said:


> Lol Nightunter, that's retarded. Repped.


haha thank you ^^
Here are a couple more!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shingo again."

This is so goddamn good.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Tweet this to Ryder ASAP he needs to see this awesomeness.


Edge as LeChuck is hilarous.



tommo010 said:


>


John, my diet soda.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> John, my diet soda.


Best reason to start a feud ever!


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*























































this is my fav Regal doing a goldust


----------



## Stad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## XShadowsOfYousefX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hahaha these keep on getting better and better..


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








































:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## XShadowsOfYousefX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hahaha loved the Fruity Pebbles one!


----------



## DaBlueGuy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


>


Hall is in jail right now there is no way he could be posting on Facebook.


----------



## NateTahGreat

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> My thoughts exactly Punk, my thoughts exactly.


Can I get a video of this?


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These FaceBook ones are always gold.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THErealLEGACY said:


>


This one made me lol.


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DaBlueGuy said:


> Hall is in jail right now there is no way he could be posting on Facebook.


:hmm:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at the Miz pic


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


Loving it.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread needs a Ric Flair walk and fall.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


>


:lmao

Never piss off Orton pre teen fans they have evil powers.


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Never piss off Orton pre teen fans they have evil powers.


But pre-teen fans are all Orton has, you all get pissy when we point out facts.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Undertaker and Scott Hall


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


>


LOOL .. repped HAHA


----------



## RubyRed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



tommo010 said:


> This thread needs a Ric Flair walk and fall.


The Flair Flop!! Love it.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just like Zack Ryder's dad !


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Storm said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Batista, Mike Knox and CHARLIE FREAKING SHEEN that's a win right there
and WIN for Hardy and Edge comments


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Melina facebook sketch was so funny. :lmao 

Although I don't get Sin Cara's dark match joke?


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao Good God, this is epic.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TKOW said:


>


The sad thing is that pic is old,been around the internet for years...

Stupid Cena...


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Storm said:


>


So good!


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



tommo010 said:


> This thread needs a Ric Flair walk and fall.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


>


This one always f'n gets me :lmao


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


















​
A larger image of some i just made for my sig ^__^
They proved to be to large no matter what i did however...
Also, this reply is reply *666* to this thread!


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gingermadman said:


> But pre-teen fans are all Orton has, you all get pissy when we point out facts.


Ha ha im 30 years old:lmao


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I tried posting the pictures from the Teddy Long Meme website but they wouldn't show, the link is below


http://www.quickmeme.com/Now-old-on-dere-playa/


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


Posted before. But the last three LOL by MVP, Carlito and Shelton Benjamin still got me laughing. Maybe they can edit the pic and adding Chavo Guerrero saying 'LOL'..


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My new sig ^^
































And ^^


BBoiz94 said:


> Posted before. But the last three LOL by MVP, Carlito and Shelton Benjamin still got me laughing. Maybe they can edit the pic and adding Chavo Guerrero saying 'LOL'..


----------



## jj87uk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Agent17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jj87uk said:


>


:lmao rep'd.


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jj87uk said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jj87uk said:


>


Rep'd :gun:


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

thread is hilarious


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How about some Star Wars themed photos?


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nightunter said:


>


Holy crap which girls are those????????????


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Holy crap which girls are those????????????


Candice Michelle and Kelly Kelly


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Holy crap which girls are those????????????


Kelly Kelly and Candice Michelle.


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jj87uk said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Kelly Kelly and Candice Michelle.


Thanks, where did they do this seeing that is not PG at all. :lmao


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Thanks, where did they do this seeing that is not PG at all. :lmao


ECW


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Thanks, where did they do this seeing that is not PG at all. :lmao


They are from Kelly's Expose on the WWE version of ECW a few years back


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


> How about some Star Wars themed photos?



:lmao

Darth Hideous...that gets you +10 internets i swear to god


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


>


I could watch this forever, GOLD !!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



AlbertWesker said:


> I could watch this forever, GOLD !!!


LMAO


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


































Here are a few more I just made!
:flip​


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









One last kelly kelly GIF ^__^​


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These fake Facebook ones are hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


>


Lol the first one is hilarious :lmao 

I don't get the second one though, care to explain?


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


>


lol rep'd


----------



## DonFalcon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread has me in tears


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>













>


:lmao #dead


>


:lmao @ Christian


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Saint 17 said:


> I'll just leave this hurr.


Bwahahaha when did that happen? I'd like to see that match, if it was a match. Anyone know where this occurred? Is there a Youtube video of this anywhere?


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao






Here's some:


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


>


Who is that? ^^


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nightunter said:


> Who is that? ^^


It's Francine. Here's a video of it - the reaction of the announcers is hilarious:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdHB37UKpyQ

Dreamer used it a few times in ECW


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Evan Bourne, i now hate you with a flaming passion you bastard.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Fatt Lardy - Twist Of Weight!
*


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL - I find the Lita pictures the funniest, exactly how i imagine his room


----------



## sayne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shaun_27 said:


> LOL - I find the Lita pictures the funniest, exactly how i imagine his room


You gave me some inspiration ^^








​


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I love Orton but..









:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

 


 GIFSoup


 GIFSoup

 GIFSoup



*Ric Flair>>>>>>> All*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Evan Bourne, i now hate you with a flaming passion you bastard.


What exactly is Bourne doing here?


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> What exactly is Bourne doing here?


Uncoiling the viper.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> What exactly is Bourne doing here?


Making girls jealous i think :shocked:


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## deina_k

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> *Fatt Lardy - Twist Of Weight!
> *


This is just to rude,I really starting to fill sorry for this guy :no::lmao


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



deina_k said:


> This is just to rude,I really starting to fill sorry for this guy :no::lmao


I feel sorry for him sometimes. Then I see his YouTube videos and remember he's fucking insane.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! 









:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## deina_k

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD.
I has seconds thoughts on posting this. But the reaction you all are going to have will be priceless I bet, so eh, here goes. 

Take a deep breath. Prepare yourself for something shocking and traumatizing.


...

....

...

...
.
..
..
.
....
....
.....
....
...

..



















Oh god, no wonder Cody Rhodes is all emo now. :sad:


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Looks like Cody just couldn't cope with Layla not being able to have sex after suffering that knee injury. :lmao


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

After a bit of suffering, I managed to make it a little funnier.

















[/URL]

:lmao :lmao :lmao



Okay, now I'm going to wash my eyes with alchool.


----------



## jimboy7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jj87uk said:


>


You win!


----------



## deina_k

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Woo, woo, woo, he knows it.


----------



## GrandCougar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is the best thread ever, hours of fun, keep it coming guys!


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

 GIFSoup


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

DAMN! I want to be Natalya. Layla is such a whore.


----------



## Orgasmatron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> GIFSoup


Is it wrong that your avatar gave me a boner? Anyone else?


----------



## Orgasmatron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheKev said:


> DAMN! I want to be Natalya.


I want to be those trunks.


----------



## Orgasmatron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD.
> I has seconds thoughts on posting this. But the reaction you all are going to have will be priceless I bet, so eh, here goes.
> 
> Take a deep breath. Prepare yourself for something shocking and traumatizing.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> .
> ..
> ..
> .
> ....
> ....
> .....
> ....
> ...
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, no wonder Cody Rhodes is all emo now. :sad:


That's the best one yet. :lmao


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










_"Good job son, you know how i love fooling around the IWC"
_


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## deina_k

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I can live in this thrеad


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

awesome pics. except this thread is for funny pictures, why would you post a homosexual photoshopped pic of orton and rhodes?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This was Kelly Kelly's reaction to the "Submission" match stipulation last night. I'm sure someone can create a good caption to go with it:


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"Justin Gabriel, I didn't know the 450 splash went down like that!"


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Link was broken, finally fixed.

Here's the edited version :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The naked dudes have to stop, really.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I mean if it was a real close up of Natalya wearing her attire then I would rep you. 

But the naked guys are weird. At least the Evan Bourne blowjob joke was done astutely.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> The naked dudes have to stop, really.


seriously.
@guy posting that shit, do you realize there's teenagers that come on here?


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## wade barrett

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Woo, woo, woo, he knows it.


:lmao chris sabin is in the zack pack


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone needs to tweet this to Zack Ryder. :lmao


----------



## dn0774

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ShiftyLWO said:


> seriously.
> @guy posting that shit, *do you realize there's teenagers that come on here?*


They do now!

*Ba da chuhh*


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Im a teenager myself, I'm mature enough for that not to affect me. And it's the first and only pic of "naked dudes" I post. I just couldn't not post this, I was eager to see the reaction, it was worthy. :lmao


Anyway, On-Topic


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Someone needs to tweet this to Zack Ryder. :lmao


Why would Ryder want to see a a badly photoshopped picture of Randy Orton slithering into Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Someone needs to tweet this to Zack Ryder. :lmao


Randy's getting Cody right where he goes Poo, Poo, Poo - you know it.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

No, I meant the picture of Chris Sabin doing the WWWYKI sign.

Although PPPYKI made me laugh.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> Randy's getting Cody right where he goes Poo, Poo, Poo - you know it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh, and it wasn't me who photoshopped it, I don't even know how to use photoshop . I just came across it.




Anyway..


What the f*** is wrong with Miz's face here?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thats not Randy he's more tanned


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


>


Legit lol'd at that.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I did lol hard when Christian fell over.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> Legit lol'd at that.


Someone has got to add captions to this :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> I did lol hard when Christian fell over.


He was selling his injuries


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> He was selling his injuries


It was the way he just fell over that kills me. :lmao


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know this isn't a pic or a gif, but still







:lmao :lmao


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> It was the way he just fell over that kills me. :lmao


Oh yeah, I know :lmao


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


>


haha poor Christian


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










random lol.

It says "Would you hurry up I need to get a taxi"


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## federerthegreatest

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZfhHiZisAY
Cena vs The Nexus!


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Introducing: Derp Blonde Kelly.*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> Im a teenager myself, I'm mature enough for that not to affect me. And it's the first and only pic of "naked dudes" I post. I just couldn't not post this, I was eager to see the reaction, it was worthy. :lmao
> 
> 
> Anyway, On-Topic


Oh my God...sooo wrong yet sooooo :lmao



Legion Of Hell said:


> I did lol hard when Christian fell over.


Me too :lmao


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



V_1_P_3_R said:


> *Introducing: Derp Blonde Kelly.*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


>


this is pretty funny cause orton was saying how cena once shit himself in the ring and vomitted under the ring


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> this is pretty funny cause orton was saying how cena once shit himself in the ring and vomitted under the ring


Cena takes a shit in the ring every time he wrestles

ZING!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


>


Gasping for air laughing at that.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samee said:


> Gasping for air laughing at that.


I have to admit that when I saw this thread got bumped by you, not the image I thought you'd be talking about.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if anyone will get the joke here.















:lmao


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BigDeadFreak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


Brilliant. Glad to see another fan here.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


> :lmao


End of thread. :lmao


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's not a picture, but I thought I'd put it in here :lmao


----------



## Swantonbomb101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> It's not a picture, but I thought I'd put it in here :lmao


ZACK RYDER NEEDS MORE ON-SCREEN TIME NOW


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nighthunter said:


>


Al Righty then!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread has gone really downhill recently. Come on, people. Step it up.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> This thread has gone really downhill recently. Come on, people. Step it up.


I agree! This needs more humour!







Uhh... ?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jarret joke was obvious but I still lol'd. Would be better if they were smaller.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao Wow












Presenting... Sad Cody!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> I agree! This needs more humour!


:lmao


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samee said:


> Gasping for air laughing at that.


Introducing Masktista.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> Introducing Masktista.


Amazing.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> Introducing Masktista.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao













Rock car jokes ftw.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I WANT'D ICE CREAMS!!!













































































YAY!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Omg, Batista is the best WWE Gif/Pic meme guy of them all :lmao


Ran out of ideas, so bah, here's something quick.











I'll make a few more later though :hmm:


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD.
> I has seconds thoughts on posting this. But the reaction you all are going to have will be priceless I bet, so eh, here goes.
> 
> Take a deep breath. Prepare yourself for something shocking and traumatizing.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> .
> ..
> ..
> .
> ....
> ....
> .....
> ....
> ...
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, no wonder Cody Rhodes is all emo now. :sad:


*i dont get it....is there supposed to be a picture thats not showing on my screen or something??*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> Omg, Batista is the best WWE Gif/Pic meme guy of them all :lmao
> 
> 
> Ran out of ideas, so bah, here's something quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make a few more later though :hmm:


Shit. just got real. Delboytista!


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> Ran out of ideas, so bah, here's something quick.
> 
> 
> I'll make a few more later though :hmm:


No, don't make more, please. I'm sorry to say you ran out of ideas a fair few posts ago man, the 619 post was the worst thing in the thread. Quit whilst your ahead, give someone else a go, don't worry, the thread will go on without you I'm sure. (Although probably only get half as many posts, lol)



Pezley said:


> This thread has gone really downhill recently. Come on, people. Step it up.


Can't lie, I agree. The first 70 or so pages were great, but then it was just random unfunny ones. I don't find the ones with captions on funny at all...



sayne said:


>


The first one is a bit :O but I did laugh, and hell is hot.

The other 1 is my favourite!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


>


alberto del pedo


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> This thread has gone really downhill recently. Come on, people. Step it up.


GET A MOP! CENA PUKED UNDER THE RING AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## heggland0

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> Omg, Batista is the best WWE Gif/Pic meme guy of them all :lmao


No kidding


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

God I don't remember what has been posted and what hasn't, well anyway:


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










'Dude, you know when you won that belt you totally jumped up and down like a little girl?'


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> Omg, Batista is the best WWE Gif/Pic meme guy of them all :lmao
> 
> Ran out of ideas, so bah, here's something quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make a few more later though :hmm:


...and last but not least 'Tista washing a horse.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


>





ALEXHUMPH said:


> alberto del *pedo*


Uh, what?

Now would be a good time to put an end to this thread. Too much trying and "funny" Batista shit.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


> Uh, what?
> 
> Now would be a good time to put an end to this thread. Too much trying and "funny" Batista shit.


Nope, just need to limit Raykion, Moonlight and ALEXHUMPH to one post per page or something.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if posted already


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I can see that not many people here understand the definition of 'funny'.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh come on people the Batista gifs are hilarious, don't be emo. :lmao






Anyway, here's a few


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Undertaker picture isn't funny at all.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> That Undertaker picture isn't funny at all.


not in the least!


----------



## Camoron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Camoron said:


> Haha, Sheamus theme reference... though "ignonimous" isn't a word.


Some dipshit actually neg repped me for pointing this out, trying to tell me that it is a word. For the record, then, perhaps I should have clarified... ignominious is a word, ignonimous is not.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> Im a teenager myself, I'm mature enough for that not to affect me. And it's the first and only pic of "naked dudes" I post. I just couldn't not post this, I was eager to see the reaction, it was worthy. :lmao
> 
> 
> Anyway, On-Topic


Omg :lmao


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raykion said:


> Oh come on people the Batista gifs are hilarious, don't be emo. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one might be a bit wrong, but oh well here goes.


Your second picture was not fucking funny you dick. There's a sense of humour, and then there's whatever you have to post that. It's sick. Your pictures aren't funny, simple, but that was just cruel. The fact you are making these yourself make you a sad, sad little man! 

You deserve to be banned.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Your second picture was not fucking funny you dick. There's a sense of humour, and then there's whatever you have to post that. It's sick. Your pictures aren't funny, simple, but that was just cruel. *The fact you are making these yourself make you a sad, sad little man!*
> 
> You deserve to be banned.



http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/community/showthread.php?3187-Funny-WWE-Pics-and-GIF-s/page31


Say what again? You jump into conclusions way too quick.

Well, since the other forum found it amusing, even though I had like 5 second thoughts, I said "fuck it" and give it a go. I was already starting to regret posting it, and I regret even more doing it now, and I'm sorry. 

But anyway, stop jumping into conclusions without knowing a damn thing about it. Most of the pics I post are from other sites, only 1 or 2 I made them myself.


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Godzilla having a bad day.










Cena after his last concussion.


----------



## Sharpshootah

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sharpshootah said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sadly, so true *nowdays*.


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2OGwph9OqYnot a pic but it made me lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Thats not so much funny as a little disturbing


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## SpaceR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=23705


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Macho Man on the View killed me.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


These Riley ones are great .


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









I don't know either


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=23708

Made by me, comments?


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=23708
> 
> Made by me, comments?


LOL, I just saw this one on there a couple minutes ago. Good job, it was pretty funny. I loved the spellings of Sheamus's obvious accent affected words, and Christian's parts.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL, I just saw this one on there a couple minutes ago. Good job, it was pretty funny. I loved the spellings of Sheamus's obvious accent affected words, and Christian's parts.


Thanks for those positive comments. Anyways, here's one more made by me too.  
http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=23709


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i liked how his partner was kane, like kane is the default go to guy for random shit.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> ]


Forget funny pictures.. whos that babe? I need some of that in my life..


----------



## John_Cena_is_God

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=23708
> 
> Made by me, comments?


bahahaha, laughed my ass off at HHH's comment


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



optikk sucks said:


> I can see that not many people here understand the definition of 'funny'.


Also, people can't understand the definition of 'opinion'.


----------



## Raykion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Poor Batista, he is the mockery of WWE :lmao


"You're supposed to be my friend!" REMIX


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I actually LOL'd at the TNA 'Wake up Jeff' one and Macho Man in random scenes, especially in the Maradona 'Hand of God'.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=23708
> 
> Made by me, comments?


tonoist :lmao


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


> tonoist :lmao


So, Where you going tonoist?


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I lost on a wwe.com game and zack ryder popped up


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



tedaus said:


>


This is AWSOME!!!!:avit:


----------



## Pokemon9969

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

funny thread


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Needs to be posted again.

*"YOU GONNA GET RAPED."*


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't get why undertaker would rage


----------



## Lord Wolfe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Fruity CoCo Puffs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vanderhevel said:


> hahah that teddy long one made my laugh my ass off for some reason.


I was at that live event in hamalton hahahahahahaha


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:lmao
My favourite part of this is visualizing Orton speaking like a 13 year old girl on Facebook, pure class.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Get your tissues and lube ready...


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I laughed my ass off at Vince at the end :lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Less bullshit Moar pics


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Get your tissues and lube ready...


:faint:

They must do this on Raw i demand it!!


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


that right there is winning!


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

They should have only shown Alex Wright from the neck up on televison. He always seemed "excited" to see his fans.


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











^ you reminded me to post this one :lmao


----------



## BourneLowKi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Panther said:


> Needs to be posted again.
> 
> *"YOU GONNA GET RAPED."*


I have the perfect caption for the MVP/Jeff one. 

"I've been to prison Jeff. Keep doing drugs and this will happen to you"


----------



## Xapury

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Get your tissues and lube ready...


CM Punk is so hot.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BourneLowKi said:


> I have the perfect caption for the MVP/Jeff one.
> 
> "I've been to prison Jeff. Keep doing drugs and this will happen to you"


Class.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


I love CM Punk.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Skinny Chemical

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some of these are poor, and where's Rico?


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Annihilus said:


> Forget funny pictures.. whos that babe? I need some of that in my life..


Ditto that my brother!


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao absolutely lost it at the Eddie Guerrero and Triple H wrestlemania celebration


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


i like that Vince Hunter convo very nice


----------



## GottaHaveAGabriel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't get the Eddie/HHH one, was there something backstage that made it funny? Sorry for being a moron haha


----------



## GottaHaveAGabriel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Arsenal FTW™ said:


> I don't get the Eddie/HHH one, was there something backstage that made it funny? Sorry for being a moron haha


Just playing with the fact that WWE continues to erase Chris Benoit from existence.


----------



## RuthStar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Arsenal FTW™ said:


> I don't get the Eddie/HHH one, was there something backstage that made it funny? Sorry for being a moron haha


If its the one i am thinking about, its because of WWE wanting to erase Chris Benoit from history, its supposed to Benoit in that picture, edited over with HHH.

Edit; Nevermind, someone beat me too it.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/8689/1252846580234.jpg[/IG]
> [IMG]http://www.you-can-be-funny.com/images/wrestling11.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/y5Omc.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> finlay doing the boogeyman is hilarious. but omg the comic strip :lmao and the end! :lmao :lmao


----------



## GottaHaveAGabriel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Randy must have met PedoBear in the forest


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Angelus™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hilarious


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


I can never get over this comic strip :lmao


----------



## sc4

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Here are 2 i made


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

in the bottom one of this, Orton's facial expression makes it look like he's thinking: "Don't be talkin' to me and _my_ man" in a ghetto chick sorta way


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> in the bottom one of this, Orton's facial expression makes it look like he's thinking: "Don't be talkin' to me and _my_ man" in a ghetto chick sorta way


Pic 1
Edge: NO Randy don't do ohhh shit

Pic2
Triple H: WTF is this??
Edge: I can explain


----------



## Jamil

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The HHH old Pedigree was much better than the new one, he watered it down now due to WWE's concussion rule


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Is it me or does the bottom pic look like Triple H and Edge are fighting over who gets Randy?


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Actually come to mention it, Orton's face is like 'WELL I never!'. If it was a video he would have tossed his head in the air right after.

OH and lol Lita at the bottom


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol yes you'll find a LOT of unintentionally funny awkward pics surrounding Orton/Edge that hint they were more than "friends"


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't have very good shopping skills, but there's a movie coming out called The Zookeper about talking animals.. someone ought to photoshop R-Truth into the poster of it in reference to that promo he cut proclaiming himself DA ZOOKEEPAH.


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Tyler Reks one is priceless


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Annihilus said:


> I don't have very good shopping skills, but there's a movie coming out called The Zookeper about talking animals.. someone ought to photoshop R-Truth into the poster of it in reference to that promo he cut proclaiming himself DA ZOOKEEPAH.


I swear to god every time they show that commercial I immediately think about Truth.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Get your tissues and lube ready...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8aVQu3VeAw&feature=feedf
You know you want it.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sticky thread should be stickied


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



guest101 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8aVQu3VeAw&feature=feedf
> You know you want it.


alriiiight! 

the end makes me think they were doing a Too Cool rehash?
___










I am CENA hear me roar








ohmyGODWHATISTHATYOUAREDOING oh nothing.


----------



## hhhfan474

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Cute and funny.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao @ I am Cena hear me roar


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


> I like Cody, but wtf?


:lmao
Nice.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

oops double post, sorry


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Came in here to post that same gif, fuck it I'm doing it anyway.


----------



## ahorrig

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I have just read about 50 pages, and can barely get back my breath.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Prospekt's March

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I've probably have posted this here before but whatever, it's still hilarious to me everytime i see it. What a clusterfuck this was.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Prospekt's March said:


> I've probably have posted this here before but whatever, it's still hilarious to me everytime i see it. What a clusterfuck this was.


:lmao. 

"I'm gonna beat up a black guy!"

I really want to do a Sin Cara/Power rangers gif but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Prospekt's March said:


> I've probably have posted this here before but whatever, it's still hilarious to me everytime i see it. What a clusterfuck this was.


Greatest segment ever. From Riley completely botching it, Titus' no-sell of the Yazuka Kick, being able to hear every call made from ringside... That entire season of NXT was pretty LOLtastic now that I think about it.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

just made this


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> just made this


You lie Vince! You lie! :flip:flip:flip


----------



## redcreamcheese

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is brilliant. :lmao


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> just made this


LOL


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> just made this
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/30lfalj.j/IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Where'd you get RAW digitals from, I wanna make one as well..


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> just made this


Funny because it's true!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> Where'd you get RAW digitals from, I wanna make one as well..


It's called printscreening whilst watching RAW on your PC.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


>


That is a stupid fucking tattoo that he surely won't regret when he's 50.

The work on it is actually pretty good, though.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

There was also that guy who was dressed like Hogan not that far from the Ryder sign guy so Vince got a double dose of that "WTF did i just see" stuff.


----------



## ZackDanielson

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ZackDanielson said:


>


Melina comment killed me.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

*Reads it again*

:lmao

I love the Kane/Snitsky replies


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i made this one :3


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


:lmao 

That Alex Riley one was funny too "I'm gonna beat up a black guy"


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao the vegetable Undertaker one.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Stad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> *Reads it again*
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I love the Kane/Snitsky replies


:lmao

Russo "Me, too"


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


>





guest101 said:


> [


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Melina comment killed me.


This :lmao

I fucking love this thread.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Commenting to subscribe but that Taker/Vegetable one is pretty hilarious.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ZackDanielson said:


>


:lmao :lmao Fucking win.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


:lmao I love that Sin Cara pretty much blends in. One question, where's MVP?!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


> :lmao I love that Sin Cara pretty much blends in. One question, where's MVP?!


:lmao 

It is funny yet disturbing that he blends in very well.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


> :lmao I love that Sin Cara pretty much blends in. One question, where's MVP?!


Didn't even notice Sin Cara TBH


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


Lol, hilarious. :lmao


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


This pic is full of win! And yeah, Sin Cara blends in perfectly.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








[/IMG]


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Punk with a mullet.










Did you ever notice there is a resemblance between Punk and Shane O' Mac?


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









:lmao look at the hair!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Zack Ryder really jizzed in his pants there as well as using the bottle as a metaphor. :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It was only tanning brotion.

What's with the cartoonish looking pictures? Are these things user-made? They're kind of unfunny compared to real pictures (and the fake facebook status things)


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


>


That was great, Bryan saying he's a better wrestler than the Miz with Punk and Regal agreeing. Good times.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The one with Orton lying down at the top of the page looks painful, the neck isn't meant to be at that sort of strain. Look at the pop on his shoulders.


----------



## Helldarado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found this on a church site, on around page 12 or so on a HHH image search. I just found it strange and random as hell on a church camp web site. It looks nothing like him.... 
:lmao


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Adam: You look fat in that outfit
Amy: Walk your oversized ass out of my face, bitch.


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## heggland0

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


>



Matt Hardy should get the Spinner belt :lmao


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s...TruthBotch.gif

i dont get it


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


> :lmao look at the hair!


Looks like Austin saw a ghost :lmao


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



guest101 said:


>


why do they all have such huge legs? apart from knox. lame


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Those cartoons are lame.


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


> Those cartoons are lame.


I dont get the first one either ^^


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

iwc hates that artist cuz they mock ryder AND punk. ^_^


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ultimatekrang said:


> why do they all have such huge legs? apart from knox. lame


That's the artist style.



Nighthunter said:


> I dont get the first one either ^^


Zack Ryder won the match against Tommy Dreamer which made him retire. Jeff Hardy was forced to leave WWE after a loss to Punk.

The one where Undertaker is telling Punk to put on pants is a joke about how Undertaker supposedly told Punk to dress better since he was champion.



Agmaster said:


> iwc hates that artist cuz they mock ryder AND punk. ^_^


The artist really doesn't like Punk, she made this one pic where there was a needle injecting a brain into Punk.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Agmaster said:


> iwc hates that artist cuz they mock ryder AND punk. ^_^


They mock comedy, that's the problem.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*ONE MAN ROCK BAND!*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't get all the cartoon ones tbh. Nice artwork though


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FingazMc said:


> I don't get all the cartoon ones tbh. Nice artwork though


The cartoon ones arent that funny if im honest, Taker as a carrot....


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


> *ONE MAN ROCK BAND!*


:lmao


----------



## Agungga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


Wow when was this I know where this is exactly. I live in Coquitlam and I go to this toys R us quite a lot.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> The cartoon ones arent that funny if im honest, Taker as a carrot....


Vegetative state.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>



LMFAO I ALMOST CRIED OF LAUGHTER AFTER SEEING THIS....LOL!!!!


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

And you thought Shaun Michaels was overselling against Hulk Hogan at Summerslam. :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6bptZ3uv9o


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Agmaster said:


> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s...TruthBotch.gif
> 
> i dont get it












Truth legit knocked DiBiase out / gave him a concussion with that slap.

full Video:


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Truth legit knocked DiBiase out / gave him a concussion with that slap.
> 
> full Video:


Dibiase is such a fucking failure :lmao


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


:lmao :lmao could stare at this for hours :lmao


----------



## Pervis

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> The cartoon ones arent that funny if im honest, Taker as a carrot....


Undertaker was in a kayfabe "vegetative state" when Kane went berserk and started looking for the culprit that attacked him (Taker).


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Truth legit knocked DiBiase out / gave him a concussion with that slap.
> 
> full Video:


FUUUUUUUU was that Dibiase Overselling or did that really knock him out?


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Alex Riley reveals his true form when exposed to silver or direct moonlight.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Won't lie that picture of Alex Riley freaked me out. :lmao


----------



## djlucamas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahah, this thread is just pure win <3


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

that a-ri pic is just damn scary


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Alex Riley reveals his true form when exposed to silver or direct moonlight.


And I won't be sleeping tonight.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Stop effin quoting that gif lol


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










these two pull some of the funniest faces in history. check out orton on the right


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















Credit goes to botchedspot.com.


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


>


-:lmao-
-:lmao-
-:lmao-
-:lmao-
-:lmao-
-:lmao-
-:lmao-
-:lmao-
-:lmao-
-:lmao-


----------



## Brisbayne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Credit goes to botchedspot.com.



These are great.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


>


Hey Booker! Hey Booker! Hey Booker! Did you know this DWEEB eats BEAN PASTE instead of ICE CREAM? Whaddya think about that? Whaddya think? Huh? Hey Booker! Daniel Bryan eats BEAN PASTE whaddya think? Hey Booker, whaddya think? BEAN PASTE HAHA!


----------



## RuthStar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


>


OMG, the first one, freakin funny, wait is that the dude of Bargin Hunters in the UK next to Cena, Dickinson or something?


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha yeah David Dickinson from Bargain Hunt although his skin colour could be compared to Orton's. :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Credit goes to botchedspot.com.


Ahhhhh, good 'ol botched spot!


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Alex Riley reveals his true form when exposed to silver or direct moonlight.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











:lmao

Oh Randy you sooo crazeeee


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

He did a Crazy Luke, didn't he?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


> He did a Crazy Luke, didn't he?


Props for the Steph Sig seems like they are popping out everywhere since i added mine.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Hey Booker! Hey Booker! Hey Booker! Did you know this DWEEB eats BEAN PASTE instead of ICE CREAM? Whaddya think about that? Whaddya think? Huh? Hey Booker! Daniel Bryan eats BEAN PASTE whaddya think? Hey Booker, whaddya think? BEAN PASTE HAHA!


LMAO.... Oh my God. Thanks for that dude.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Orton looked like Popeye XD


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Props for the Steph Sig seems like they are popping out everywhere since i added mine.


Thanks, makes me wonder if what I have in my signature is possible, considering the fact that Vince made the arrangements that caused the title to leave the WWE.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


>


Wait, when did Randy Orton become a Bushwacker?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


> Thanks, makes me wonder if what I have in my signature is possible, considering the fact that Vince made the arrangements that caused the title to leave the WWE.


yeah man i could totally see that happening on Raw have Steph come and fire Vince as the Chairman and have her replace him on Screen. My Mark out moment of the year


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Wait, when did Randy Orton become a Bushwacker?


July 17th, 2011.

A bunch of guys I was watching with started doing the Bushwacker arms, it was hilarious.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Orton looked manic. :lmao

I'm waiting for the Sin Cara/drugs pics to come out in full force. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It reminded me of Mick Foley


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

We need a gif of Punk legit smashing his knee into Cena's face that looked awesome.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at Punk's face after that kick.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love this thread. 

Someone needs to put up a pic of Sin Cara's contorted position after Sheamus' powerbomb with a funny caption. :lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My sig pic is capped form last night. I thought it was a pretty funny/ridiculous sign, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know it's not a funny pic but does anyone have a gif of Big show banging out ADR when he ran into the ring and he was still on his knees iirc. Like I say not funny but looked fuckin awsome.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















like a boss


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


>


I legit loled :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Oggmonster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


>


I love this thread.

But I mostly love this picture!


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wtf with the pyro's gettin Jeff? When did that happen??? For real, or a well-made gif?


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mellison24 said:


> Wtf with the pyro's gettin Jeff? When did that happen??? For real, or a well-made gif?


It was in December/January 2009, in the Jeff vs Edge feud. Christian was supposed to be behind the attacks, but since it got leaked, they changed it to Matt Hardy


----------



## The Oggmonster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mellison24 said:


> Wtf with the pyro's gettin Jeff? When did that happen??? For real, or a well-made gif?


Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI4VOYO9RO8


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mellison24 said:


> Wtf with the pyro's gettin Jeff? When did that happen??? For real, or a well-made gif?


Matt caused it back when they were last feuding.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


>


Someone needs to send that to CM Punk's twitter. :lmao


----------



## ClassicJonno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


>


Looks like Ricardo Rodriguez lol


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Someone needs to send that to CM Punk's twitter. :lmao


I second this :lmao

*Edit -just posted *


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

There's just something about Cena being violent towards kids that cracks me up.


----------



## Samford_Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just looked through everyone page in this thread. Damn good way to pass the time at work.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry if any of these are doubles, have yet to look through the whole thread.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dazro X said:


> There's just something about Cena being violent towards kids that cracks me up.


Lol. If Cena ever turns heel, he needs to beat up a planted kid.:lmao


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dazro X said:


> There's just something about Cena being violent towards kids that cracks me up.


When he'll turn heel he should do that on Raw.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i had like 100s of these on my wwe universe account but since WWE shut them down no way getting them back!


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dazro X said:


> There's just something about Cena being violent towards kids that cracks me up.


About time someone hit Fred in his head


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dazro X said:


> There's just something about Cena being violent towards kids that cracks me up.


If Cena does this to Justin Bieber Cena will become 1% less annoying to me.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dazro X said:


> There's just something about Cena being violent towards kids that cracks me up.


haha that cracks me up quality!


----------



## Correfan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if this counts, but *RyanPelley*'s sig almost made me cry laughing before. Got the chin dent and everything:


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dazro X said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


WTH was this about? :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> WTH was this about? :lmao


Cena finally realised Justin Bieber is more loved than him


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


:lmao


----------



## perro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

he looks like a LOLcat :lmao


----------



## Dub

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at Evan.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



perro said:


> he looks like a LOLcat :lmao


:lmao

Someone should post that alongside a gif of surprised kitty


----------



## jizzle313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


>


This must have been the time Orton said Cena shit himself.:lmao


----------



## THE BATMAN.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


>


Hilarious. It took me awhile to notice exactly the jist of this picture. 5 Stars


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


Later this week we will hear that Bourne has been future endeavored a la Paul London.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


was this during the end of RAW with vince crying :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



R.K.O Peep said:


> About time someone hit Fred in his head


God damn right


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao So random.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Correfan said:


> Don't know if this counts, but *RyanPelley*'s sig almost made me cry laughing before. Got the chin dent and everything:


Hey, thanks man!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kentonbomb said:


> :lmao So random.


i swear i thought that was the miz when i was watching that live


----------



## exile123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How do you post images? I made one and wanted to post it.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> How do you post images? I made one and wanted to post it.


First you have to upload it somewhere like tinypic.com

Then when you go to make your post on here, click on the little "insert image" icon and copy/paste the url.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Here's one I just made








Credit to my mate, WrestlingForum user mellison24 for the actual idea. I simply made the pic itself and posted it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



exile123 said:


> First you have to upload it somewhere like tinypic.com
> 
> Then when go to make your post on here, click on the little "insert image" icon and copy/paste the url.


Thank you. Just uploaded the image now


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Here's one I just made


Best pic ever!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


I noticed this and laughed.

[email protected] atmosphere and Evan being the happiest guy ever.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


>


Quoted just because it's so funny.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm only posting to bump this epic thread so here's one I found on the web:


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kentonbomb said:


> :lmao So random.


LOL I remember seeing this guy on the live show Sunday night. I loved how he quickly stepped away. I would assume someone was yelling at him through the headset to get the fuck outta the shot! 

Speaking of this guy... Did anyone else notice how the steadicam kept getting bumped damn near every time they went to that shot?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ two different people fpalm


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Bad Guy said:


> ^ two different people fpalm


i know colin delaney/jomo but i found this and just felt like posting for the hell of it


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ditcka said:


>


:lmao I love following them on twitter. them two and Colt Cabana always bring for a good laugh.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CM HUNK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahaha that's great ^^^^^


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao I love the JOhn Cena faces


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Alex Riley reveals his true form when exposed to silver or direct moonlight.


OMFG Alex Riley :lmao:lmao


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Why isn't this in a sticky thread ?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



geraldinhio said:


> Why isn't this in a sticky thread ?


agreed ^^
lmao @ this one>>>>


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


> was this during the end of RAW with vince crying :lmao


no that was the start of Raw when they showed the roster watching Vince's openning promo. Despite the circumstances Evan might be the worlds happiest man


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


Aww. Happy-go-lucky Evan


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*












> Big Sexy.
> 
> Big Daddy Cool.
> 
> Even bigger injuries.
> 
> A career retrospective of the one and only Kevin Nash is the next great release from Total Nonstop Action wrestling! With exclusive commentary by Kevin Nash and a severely inebriated Scott Hall, this DVD covers all of Nash's best TNA matches and subsequent hospital stays. With a running time of 18 minutes, every longtime wrestling fan will be held breathless watching one of wrestling's greatest ring generals in his true environment, the Emergency Room
















> It never stops for successful wrestling booker (and unsuccessful businessman) Paul Heyman, whose oddball daily life consists of dealing with former wrestlers he owes money to, WWE management who look down upon him, and the infamous ECW "mole" Tod Gordon among others. Series star and co-creator Heyman once told Entertainment Weekly that Heyman's best episodes emphasize each stars' strengths while hiding their weaknesess. Among the season's most memorable episodes that follow this formula are "The Dynamic Dud," in which the entire OVW territory becomes embroiled in Heyman and John Laurinaitis' senseless arguments; the Emmy-nominated "The Christmas Picture," in which New Jack threatens to sit out an ECW reunion photograph once he learns that Devon Dudley is to be included; and the one in which Heyman discovers that Stephanie McMahon enjoys a good cry during her "Alone Time." Those who remember the hour long match from the Night the Line was Crossed will sympathize with Heyman's desperate attempts to book a show long match between C.M. Punk and Brent Albright on an episode of OVW TV. To quote the old comedy maxim: It's funny because it's true





> STEPHANIE MCMAHON PREGNANCY TEST
> You're heard the expression "The B*tch is Back?" Well, what if the b*tch is back and she might be "hit repeatedly with a sledgehammer" (wink, wink) while she was gone? There's only one way to find out and that's with the new Stephanie McMahon Pregnancy Test! As a woman, you need to know if you truly have "a bump" or just suffering the side effects of taking testosterone and HGH. Developed in conjunction with the WWE Talent Wellness Program, the Stephanie McMahon Pregnancy Test offers a quick and easy way for all women on the roster to find out if there will be a new l'il Superstar© or Diva in training® in their life.





















:lmao


----------



## GOON

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


what a geek.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



geraldinhio said:


> :lmao


i lold at the Heyman DVD and the Steph Pregnancy Test


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

And this is how it all started,


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



geraldinhio said:


> Why isn't this in a sticky thread ?


agreed.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nemesisdivina said:


> And this is how it all started,


Excellent!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know this is not a picture or gif but this made me laugh. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rE0-ek6MZA


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not hilarious, but I found it funny because it was me that said it lol...


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


>


OMG I'm legit crying with laughter

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


:lmao

Never has there been a better thread.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


:lmao 

This is the best thread of the year by a mile. Needs to get stickied.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


:lmao

You are going to get some rep kind sir


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


One of the best pics to come through here in awhile - and that's saying something, because this thread is awesome.

Repped.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Repped too!!!Thats class


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I found this hilarious lol, its from the SD thread:


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


> agreed ^^
> lmao @ this one>>>>


lmao. gabriel still looks like a badass


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That looks more like Johnny Curtis.

Mindfucked.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That is Johnny Curtis.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is BRILLIANT


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

my bad


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ill have pic up later, but husky harris looks like chumlee from pawn stars


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





































I like the Abdallah the Butcher picture, personally.


----------



## DustyRocker77

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Guys I swear I'm not trolling, but is this really Cena: muhahaha


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Inspired by cinema:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DustyRocker77 said:


> Guys I swear I'm not trolling, but is this really Cena: muhahaha


AHHHH MY EYES!

Yes that is indeed Cena sadly...

*Maces eyes to remove image*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Husky Harris










Chumlee


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Steve. said:


> That is Johnny Curtis.


Yeah, that's Curtis alright. No resemblence to Gabriel whatsoever if you ask me. 

Slater's slating as usual.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









gah. int he the cutest




Simply Flawless said:


> AHHHH MY EYES!
> 
> Yes that is indeed Cena sadly...
> 
> *Maces eyes to remove image*


Don't quote it my god!!! and pass the mace!!


----------



## exile123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


:lmao This one wins.


----------



## mcanderson86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Cat wrestling!


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

That kid looks like Punk just told him Santa isn't real.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


hahahahahaha that picture is all kinds of awesome


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I find my Avatar quite amusing.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


>


AMAZING


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

No Vince McMahon crying gif yet?


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


>


Haha

You know he's getting some major clunge now...


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


>


This is some kind of obscure reference im missing out on.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> This is some kind of obscure reference im missing out on.


WadeBarrett Wade Barrett 
Daniel Bryan is a briefcase wanker.
10 hours ago


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> This is some kind of obscure reference im missing out on.


Inbetweeners....That's why I lol'd anyway...


----------



## Johnny Thor

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


Joe and Punk: :lmao


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


Fuck I would love to see another Punk vs Joe match....


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Christian gets overzealous


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


I rofld so hard at this one


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao @ Joe. 

Man I wish if he was a few years younger and didn't lose his passion and gain weight, that he'd turn up in the WWE. He could have been a great upper card heel.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


My old sig has returned.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






























dietjuice said:


>


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DustyRocker77

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## GOON

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










had me rolling for a minute.

EDIT- wow, did you really have to stretch the page with that unfunny comic?


----------



## DustyRocker77

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheReverend said:


> had me rolling for a minute.
> 
> EDIT- wow, did you really have to stretch the page with that unfunny comic?


sorry, removed them..


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheReverend said:


> had me rolling for a minute.
> 
> EDIT- wow, did you really have to stretch the page with that unfunny comic?





DustyRocker77 said:


> sorry, removed them..


Now we will never see that unfunny comic :S


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

 GIFSoup


----------



## BigDeadFreak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


> WadeBarrett Wade Barrett
> Daniel Bryan is a briefcase wanker.
> 10 hours ago


LOL, that's the funniest thing I've read in ages.


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


Yup, we have a winner...


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wade Barrett is obviously looking forward to the Inbetweeners movie that comes out in a few weeks. :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Now i feel stupid because i actually watch the show and didnt get the reference


----------



## Gang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hazzard said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao love you!


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thought this was quite amusing


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I made this one. Ok it's a tad old and uncreative but it bumps the thread


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


> WadeBarrett Wade Barrett
> Daniel Bryan is a briefcase wanker.
> 10 hours ago


LOOL the best twitter comment ever.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8uSWvOBlMg

also, im fairly new here, how do you post utube videos with the video in the thread itself?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






its a vid, but it had me on the fucking floor


----------



## DustyRocker77

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This maybe old, but is it real? sorry I'm not good with photoshop:


----------



## The Kendrick

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Outdated as fuck, but still great.










*EDIT: * Oh, and this one.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


Bwahahaha Orton owned by announce table again


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


Between this and Money in the Bank, I can only assume they are heading towards an Orton v. Announcer's Table match at Wrestlemania.

A nice, slow building feud.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ugh fuck that. Orton's just going to bury the announce table and it'll get sent back down to Superstars within weeks.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Between this and Money in the Bank, I can only assume they are heading towards an Orton v. Announcer's Table match at Wrestlemania.
> 
> A nice, slow building feud.


Doubt it obviously table botched not covering that hole so its gonna get de-pushed and stuck in midcard and definitely sent to superstars and job there for life STOOPID STOOPID STOOPID


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


WWE.com 

*Announcer table Future Endeavored*

Today WWE has come to terms with The Announcer Table. We wish Table the best in his future endeavors. 

Meltzer Report: Rumor has it that the recently released Announcer Table has been released for no selling and pissing off Randy Orton. We hear that Table botched a setup with Orton this past Tuesday during the Smackdown tapings which Randy responded with an angry yell of "STUPID!". Look to see Table debut in TNA in the next few months and join Abyss's stable of weapons with Janice and the returning Moppy.


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Only English people will really get the reference, but yeah.*










★★★★★
The Sun

_Follow the emotional story of a young wrestler, who, upon winning a briefcase which guarantees him a match against the World Heavyweight Champion, Randy 'Touching yourself is bad m'kay' Abstinence, doesn't expect what happens next: he can't get rid of his b*ner! Bryan has to cash in his match oppertunity on Smackdown! Which is only five days away! Join Bryan and his drugged up friend Sin Cara, who believes he is a superhero, as they try and get the 'Best Wrestler in the world' flacid in time. Will Bryan get rid of his hard on? will he get not have his match, or will he go out in front of 10 million viewers with a raging erection? So many questions, and two hours of commercials. _

*Click and watch if you don't get the reference*​


*A*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> Bwahahaha Orton owned by announce table again


Somebody needs to make a youtube vid montage of all the times the table has no sold him.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Kendrick.... Your sig just gave me a bonner.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> *Only English people will really get the reference, but yeah.*


:lmao

I love this thread. Loving the Inbetweeners' reference there incorporated by Wade Barrett on Twitter.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


I could watch this for ages hahaha


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



V_1_P_3_R said:


>


:lmao
Thats gold right dea


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


That ref ran for Orton's life.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



V_1_P_3_R said:


>


lmao.... thank you.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


Should've included the one after this where Orton did some sort of 'drunkard' where he does those handsigns saying 'no no no'


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> *Only English people will really get the reference, but yeah.*




LOL! Brief Case Full Of Blues!​


----------



## BORT

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yes TNA actually released this figure...


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


haha i love it! Wish it would be a little better quality of the GIF tho ^^


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



[email protected] said:


> its a vid, but it had me on the fucking floor


Brilliany vid, can't believe I've not seen it before. Ric Flair falling off that donkey is funny as hell. It also reminds me how much I liked Renee Dupree.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


This is epic


----------



## 20083

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 20083

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Instead of "better hurry himself up" she should have said, "I hope he doesn't get it all over himself.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^ Barrett's face looks like crunched up tin foil. I enjoy that.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao


How in the fuck can that not hurt when he does it ? :lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao


And when you do the Brogue Kick make sure you put your pinky up it's very essential :lmao:lmao


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


>


Rep


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Just to bump the thread


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The99Crusher

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Midnight Rocker said:


>


I loled so hard.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


>


thats why jericho is > u!!!!!!


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread ever. Would love to see more of those Facebook ones  NEVER LET THIS TREAD DIE!


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread ever! Never let it die


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Credit: BotchedSpot.com


:lmao


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry, I've always liked fart jokes.


----------



## Kurt Angel4

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



its177 said:


> Yes TNA actually released this figure...


Win ^


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

We need a pic of Triple H's face after R-Truth called him crazy tonight. :lmao


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> We need a pic of Triple H's face after R-Truth called him crazy tonight. :lmao


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

old but meh


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


The Taker and Rocky one's are fucking gold :lmao


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Someone needs to put a trollface on CM Punk. I'm trying very hard now.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> Someone needs to put a trollface on CM Punk. I'm trying very hard now.












*cough cough*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


:lmao


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










It's like I'm insane, right?


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao This one i just hilarious.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


What a funny coincidence.....:side:


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I uploaded a picture on tinypic.com that I wanted to post here but I don't how to caption it. 

How do you do it?


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I'M BACK


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love Maryse's reaction here:


----------



## mag2005

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










all kidding aside .. this could be a good viagra commercial


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


:lmao


----------



## guvan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















the "it's still real to me dammit" guy


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


ahahaha :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


:lmao someone needs to get the meme face on Cole.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

MY SIG


----------



## exile123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



V_1_P_3_R said:


> MY SIG


:lmao epic


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is funny!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NoyK said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Xyron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


> :lmao


Brilliant! :lmao


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



guvan said:


>


LOL at the Rock one.


----------



## BigWillie54

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


so........90% of wrestlers cant wrestle.........


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's a video not a picture but it gets me every time. Edge, on television, explaining to a grown man *that has kids*, that wrestling is staged.






:lmao


----------



## wrestlingfan91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

People seem to not get that that guy is saying it got too for, not that it's real, he didn't articulate himself well but if you have some sense you can hear that he was just refering to the fact that it went too far.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


I can't look at Kevin Nash the same away ever again.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## guvan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture, but definitely the greatest thing Randy Orton's ever done.




I'm sure he doesn't think so, but I sure do! Best HBK impression ever!!
The arm flailing is just too much, and he even tries to bite the microphone?


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

might as well post this one here


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> might as well post this one here


:lmao 

Still cracks me up lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nighthunter said:


>


:lmao


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just be easy about it


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



el dandy said:


> Just be easy about it


LOL! Cos they strangling everybody up in here!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>










:lmao


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> It's a video not a picture but it gets me every time. Edge, on television, explaining to a grown man *that has kids*, that wrestling is staged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> But it's real to some people, Damnit!


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL EDGE!!!!!


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Edge was awesome can't believe I have never seen that clip up until now


----------



## Pervis

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Edit : Hrmss gotta try a different uploading approach.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pervis said:


> Just made this in a few mins right now with google images + paint.
> Was watching a John Cena old promo about fighting through pain and it struck me as how big a fraud he was on that particular claim.
> 
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/ka34sn.png
> 
> 
> Errr, turns out its a bit too big and got resized by tiny pic =(


and it's too small to see the text :/ but we get the gist, good one


----------



## TheFirstSeason

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chada75 said:


> greendayedgehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a video not a picture but it gets me every time. Edge, on television, explaining to a grown man *that has kids*, that wrestling is staged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> But it's real to some people, Damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that guy just got made to look like a dickhead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> might as well post this one here


CANNOT BE UNSEEN! :sad:


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I can see them!


----------



## Pervis

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> and it's too small to see the text :/ but we get the gist, good one


Hrms, decided to split it into smaller piccies and host separately.



































There we go.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


>


I love you


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

................................


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

what? lol


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

..................................


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


>


Wow, Michelle McCool has really gained weight since leaving!


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Inspired by this comment:



Therapy said:


> Dude was horrible in the ring, horrible on the mic, and had a cheese factor personality. He was nothing more than White Virgil.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Inspired by this comment:


THE HEAD AHAHAHA










Why who could it fuckin' be, WWEkids?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NoyK said:


>


This one ALWAY'S get's me :lmao



greendayedgehead said:


> THE HEAD AHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why who could it fuckin' be, WWEkids?


Hard to believe they were moment's away from announcing they were going to be in a Last Man Standing Match for the World Title at Backlash :lmao


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


lol that reminds me of the pic with the rock blocking the naked girl


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chada75 said:


> greendayedgehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a video not a picture but it gets me every time. Edge, on television, explaining to a grown man *that has kids*, that wrestling is staged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> But it's real to some people, Damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> You could tell Edge was a bit heated there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WWE with Mass Effect choices:


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao 

Who wouldn't want Maria's boobies in your face? 

I want a Mass Effect choice for Sin Cara: the possibilities are endless there!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao SIGUILLICUTTY


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



guvan said:


> Not a picture, but definitely the greatest thing Randy Orton's ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he doesn't think so, but I sure do! Best HBK impression ever!!
> The arm flailing is just too much, and he even tries to bite the microphone?


:lmao

Randy as a blonde actually suits him.


----------



## Th30ne4nd0nly

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at Kurt Angle/Sting.


----------



## Th30ne4nd0nly

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> :lmao at Kurt Angle/Sting.


"Risin' up, to the challenge, of our rival--no wait, Risin' up, to the challenge, of Immortals, AHAHAHHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

I love Joker Sting.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Posted this on here a few years back, Still makes me laugh.


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

EDIT: Posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


*:lmao :lmao that is gold. Rep'd.


Hmmm. We go from Rep'd, to Rape'd.











Bring back Heindenreich!
Poor Cole, he's the laughing stock of this thread. :lmao
*


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Th30ne4nd0nly said:


>



LOL, can i get a youtube link of that screenshot? I wana make a template for a "draw me like one of your french girls"


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Maidenar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Always one of my favorites.


----------



## Moonlight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is that a sword, or is he just glad to see us?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Maidenar said:


>


LOL, when Punk did commentary for a while, he was pronouncing her name like that. So funny.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight said:


> Is that a sword, or is he just glad to see us?


I don't know why but I can see Ted DiBiase saying the Navi sound clips over and over trying to get noticed only to end up being annoying


----------



## HBK96

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




























Can't get enough of these (no disrespect to Booker, it's all with love)


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao

win !

punk has got the rape face on


----------



## HBK96

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

For the first time ever, The Rock is lost for words.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


>


*THE CHAMP IS QUEER!*


----------



## LariatSavage

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Cena is going to squash Beth after she gets that ugly belt?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nighthunter said:


>




:lmao :lmao​


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


>


Cena isnt the only one to have an eye for the butterfly Title


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## amnesiack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## phan85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The King of Blaze said:


> :lmao :lmao


Can't stop laughing at that.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the cena i be wwe champion is legendary


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^

How is that funny?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


>


i think its the other way around


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I laugh every time the Cena "I be WWE Champion" picture is quoted!


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










for the WWE & Saw fans!


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture, but easily the funniest line on RAW this week:


----------



## NIQQ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> Not a picture, but easily the funniest line on RAW this week:


Theres nothing funny about calling someone a skinny-fat ass, did you know that skinnyfat is actually a bodytype?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## IamTheGameWMD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is 5 stars


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


"I don't win matches, title belt's just want to be around me"

EDIT: OR "Realize right now, that you will never be this damn good."

:lmao I love how he has the tag titles on his knees


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao @ the Triple H one.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That HHH one is the best thing I've ever seen..


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao I just noticed there is even the Internet Championship behind his left arm. 

Looks like he is a real broski


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Bad Guy said:


> :lmao I just noticed there is even the Internet Championship behind his left arm.
> 
> Looks like he is a real broski


I also love how he has the TNA X-Division title :lmao


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Triple H even has the Divas Championship! :lmao



I find this one extremely disturbing.. what should this be called? A "Pants Down" reversed by a "Face Wedgie" ? Ugh*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










LOL can i see an actual video of this


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


>


bahaha @ Joey Styles: Ohh No

thanks id rep you but it says its disabled


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Was that supposed to be hinting that he wanted the divas title? but she thought he wanted her? (well that bit's actually kinda obvious)


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


:lmao


he even has both money in the banks.. so hes gonna cash in on himself? --:lmao -- :lmao--


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> he even has both money in the banks.. so hes gonna cash in on himself? --:lmao -- :lmao--


There's no US Title D:

EDIT: I didn't notice it across his chest, because I'm retarded like that! xD


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Brilliant lol.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



amnesiack said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


Ultimo Dragon would be happy.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


Triple H has a giant 60x40 version of this picture framed with elephant ivory hanging over his bed.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm an Impact Wrestling fan as well, but WWE currently has the CM Punk angle taking over, Impact has this:


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> I'm an Impact Wrestling fan as well, but WWE currently has the CM Punk angle taking over, Impact has this:


The angry bird takes over IMPACT WRESTLING. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I don't get it.


basicaly on Raw Punk bought up the fact Hunter used to carry Shawns bag back in 1996. Took me awhile to figure it out to


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> basicaly on Raw Punk bought up the fact Hunter used to carry Shawns bag back in 1996. Took me awhile to figure it out to


Not just Shawn's. He used to carry the bags for Scott Hall and Kevin Nash too.


----------



## Swag

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheKev said:


> Not just Shawn's. He used to carry the bags for Scott Hall and Kevin Nash too.


yeah he was there bitch and look were he is now and look were they are. Nash takes Orders from Hunter now


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> I'm an Impact Wrestling fan as well, but WWE currently has the CM Punk angle taking over, Impact has this:


Nah thats whose booking TNA not Russo but that damn bird obviouslly.:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


I Have to sig this it is just to damn great :lmao


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


This is both hilarious and incredibly creepy at the same time lol. WTF!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


Probably says a lot that it took me a full 2 minutes with this one to even notice what was changed.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## wade barrett

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jerseysfinest said:


>


:lmao this is great


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Swag said:


>


Somebody tweet that to JR :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Swag said:


>





Simply...amazing said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Therapy said:


> Always one of my favorites.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


1. Why is Cena not a Man?

2. Is that Owen Hart as Gravity man? wooah :cussin:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao



Nighthunter said:


> 1. Why is Cena not a Man?


I assume that he's either Mega Man or Dr. Wily.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> yeah he was there bitch and look were he is now.


Which reminds me of someone else

Before










After


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


where is iron man?


----------



## RKO85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






Go to 3:51 LOL does devon always have to shake LOL


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO85 said:


> Go to 3:51 LOL does devon always have to shake LOL


:lmao :lmao :lmao

So that's where Sin Cara at MITB got his twitching lessons from!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


maybe Steph recommended her doctor for this surgery


----------



## It's True

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> maybe Steph recommended her doctor for this surgery


haha, I used to think HHH had pec implants, they just look so disproportional


----------



## Arizona Killer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nighthunter said:


> 1. Why is Cena not a man?


That was also daddy's question on the night he was born.


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>












Had to.


----------



## Edzone

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bewbs.


----------



## wcw4life2006

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These Pics are gold...lol


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


owen hart being gravity man made me laugh my ass off, i know its wrong and stuff, but eh.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

_Don't know if this has been posted yet, but...._


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How's that funny? Just wondering.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



It's True said:


> haha, I used to think HHH had pec implants, they just look so disproportional


It's called gyno aka manboobs as a side effect from steroid use. It's a little less obvious because he has large pec muscles but when he gets older and off the juice he's gonna have sagging bitch-tits like Arnold does now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rated R™ said:


> How's that funny? Just wondering.


This whole thread is full of unfunny pictures. I lol'd at the HHH one where he's got all the titles though.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> Had to.


Hahahaha


----------



## EuropaEndlos

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread, went through all the pages over the course of the day... Well worth it...

The Rock as a bird
The Rocks head infront of Hermonie Granger photoshopped nude 
The GIF of Flair doing a flip over the rope, and then getting a boot from hogan and flopping

My favorites!

The facebook ones are great though!

Wish there were more of those...

Anyone have a youtube clip of Miz and Daniel Bryan, where Miz syas "You think you're better than me?" and Regal and Punk shake their head like "yeah no shit"

I can't find it!

Thanks!


----------



## EuropaEndlos

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if anyone posted this one:


----------



## EuropaEndlos

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ GOLD.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

'David, the dishes aren't going to do themselves" is spectacular.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Had a good 2-minute laugh at this one












:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NoyK said:


> Had a good 2-minute laugh at this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao




the perfect fit for both memes,


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CenationHLR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CenationHLR said:


>


Already posted like 4 times.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



METTY said:


> Already posted like 4 times.


Yes. And it's not even funny.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


Oh dear lord that's what you call unfortunate.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a pic, but I found this on Youtube earlier today and got a good kick out of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVZu0AR-sX0&feature=related


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










see that melina over there ? i banged here


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> see that melina over there ? i banged here


:lmao :lmao


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> see that melina over there ? i banged here


Banged here?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKO85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



scrilla said:


>


Is that jericho? I always knew he blowed LOL


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

yeah it is lmao

Chris Jericho and Lance Storm


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


imma avatar this. will rep you soon.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










There could be plenty of captions for this


----------



## kenjiharima

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


OMG!!! Sheamus forgot his tights in HD. :lmao


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



scrilla said:


>


*Booker voice* Suckaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## amnesiack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









the Yes man


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^:lmao


----------



## dude69

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


something similar happened with Jericho at Survivor Series 2008


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



amnesiack said:


> the Yes man


:lmao


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



septurum said:


>


At least the bear can take a bump.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



amnesiack said:


> the Yes man


:agree:


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



septurum said:


>


the bear sold it well .. it's a shame he didn't get the push he deserves


----------



## wrestlingfan91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Underrated dude, was held back for his color in the territory days.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> the bear sold it well .. it's a shame he didn't get the push he deserves


Yeah i'd rather see the bear as an 11 time world champion then John Cena.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










No comment.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yo, Broski...


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



septurum said:


>


That bear sells a lot better than Cena and has better ring psychology too


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



septurum said:


>


Pfft, you call that a bear hug?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tenacious.C. said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
OMFG. YES! That's the picture that appeared right in my mind when Punk said "Glad handing Douchebag yes men like John Laurinitus!

Your my new hero sir :lmao


----------



## dude69

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










^ that is John Cena


----------



## amnesiack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















Nice wings there Trips :lmao


----------



## Theff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wow that pic of cena jacked out of his mind is hilarious he looks retarded.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dude69 said:


> ^ that is John Cena


What a douchebag, funny how this guy can be a kids role model. .


----------



## Theff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GCA-FF said:


> Yo, Broski...



100% flawless


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HHH's face while Hornswoggle's humping his knee is priceless:










EDIT: just noticed Briscoe in the background clapping like a jackass too.. even funnier now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


Right after wrestling with a man

Hard to argue with people when they say Wrestling is gay with stuff like this :lmao


----------



## rodzilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



METTY said:


> Already posted like 4 times.


So why quote it? Your just gonna keep on seeing it.


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











OMRB!

sorry if already posted.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



daryl74 said:


> OMRB!
> 
> sorry if already posted.


When I see him, I think more:


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Right after wrestling with a man
> 
> Hard to argue with people when they say Wrestling is gay with stuff like this :lmao


Wrestling who? He found the World title in a dumpster after it was missing since Wrestlemania.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Right after wrestling with a man
> 
> Hard to argue with people when they say Wrestling is gay with stuff like this :lmao


Its not Randy's fault he likes copping feels of his opponents


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> *Mr. H's with all the belts and both MITB cases*


This one was so funny, I laughed so hard when I first saw it. :lmao
It's funny cuz it's true.


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheKev said:


> No comment.


No one could be that stupid right? The Miz wouldn't even say that.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Volantredx said:


> No one could be that stupid right? The Miz wouldn't even say that.


That would be like saying 

Road Dogg > The Rock


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> HHH's face while Hornswoggle's humping his knee is priceless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just noticed Briscoe in the background clapping like a jackass too.. even funnier now.


:lmao that is hilarious! HHH always has some funny face expressions


----------



## Eddie99

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


Good pic! hahahaha


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grubbs89 said:


> :lmao that is hilarious! HHH always has some funny face expressions


For me, Batista is the King of Kings for expressions...


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I've made multiple contributions to this thread, but I don't think there's any better than this one:


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is in Booker's fave 5!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bret Hart being raped by Undertaker:










How was that, Taker?


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



amnesiack said:


> Nice wings there Trips :lmao


That's a Masonic symbol

OMG!! HHH is part of the Illuminati :side:


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HHH needs Taz's FTW belt from ECW


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The Sin Cara-Rangers!


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> The Sin Cara-Rangers!


I'd mark. No joke.


----------



## Shai

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shai said:


>


the best part is jomo sitting in fron tof them


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mike J Cab00se said:


> the best part is jomo sitting in fron tof them


JoMo and Melina are used to sharing girls with multiple dudes, they're from Cali.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Volantredx said:


> HHH needs Taz's FTW belt from ECW


He also needs a Photoshopped copy of PWI saying that he's #1 on the PWI 500.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shai said:


>


A Lumberjack 2 on 1 Handicap Fulfill Your Fantasy I Quit Match? MOTY contender for sure. Too bad for Batista though. Melina will not quit until her opponents are finished.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shai said:


>


is that macho man in the back?


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










At least Bob Holly's found a new gig. 

phew.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> A Lumberjack 2 on 1 Handicap Fulfill Your Fantasy I Quit Match? MOTY contender for sure. Too bad for Batista though. Melina will not quit until her opponents are finished.


Actually it's a Melina on Poles match.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scorpion said:


> I'd mark. No joke.


:lmao

The funny thing about is when he was Mistico the guy had a lot of coloured masks like this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR90C4jhK1c


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Is that one of The Bella Twins? looks like it.


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is Katie Lea.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Is that one of The Bella Twins? looks like it.





TheKev said:


> Is Katie Lea.



no... its cm punk.


----------



## Stances

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> The Sin Cara-Rangers!



:lmao:lmao I would love to see this happen.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> The Sin Cara-Rangers!


That's great!


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> The Sin Cara-Rangers!


Well we have already seen a white and gold Sin Cara.

MAKE IT HAPPEN WWE.

Go Go Cara Rangers!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I would mark for the sin - carangers


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

He actually looks badass in the coloured attire.....apart from the pink one. :lmao


----------



## aloyzasw4w

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh bella twins are hot


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>





adrian_zombo said:


> I've made multiple contributions to this thread, but I don't think there's any better than this one:





amnesiack said:


> the Yes man





adrian_zombo said:


>





Aid180 said:


> The Sin Cara-Rangers!





CC91 said:


>





psx71 said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


yeah Vince was kissing that in 97


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ That Nexus one had me in stitches haha. Bumping the thread because of its awesomeness.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I actually can't stop laughing at the edge one XD


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









^^^Probably already posted a million times but lol, this one never gets old.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Dear lord someone tweet this to Orton right away.


----------



## LegendofBaseball

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


*I'm sure that's what Vince had in mind when he took revenge on a few superstars with the Vince McMahon kiss my ass club... especially when it ended up being Shawn's turn to get his change back on that one.*


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*Slaterade*: Don't Slate the Slater, Slate the Game.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










If you have seen the new Zack Ryder Headband on WWE Shop you'll understand the joke.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Edge pic was hilarious


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


The last picture is Greatness


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dear lord someone tweet this to Orton right away.


OMG this is great!


----------



## Cm316Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lmao at the edge one!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















I like to imagine that Pillman is looking down, viewing the first .gif on a monitor, and his smile is his reaction to it


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dear lord someone tweet this to Orton right away.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HAHAHA at the undertaker Law and order one and the RKO/Cat :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>



LMAOOOOO


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## John-Morrison™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










LMFAO

Cena's a paedophile now?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Cena's a paedophile now?


Its from Fred the Movie. Yes, Cena has no shame, nor does Nickelodeon


----------



## Theff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Its from Fred the Movie. Yes, Cena has no shame, nor does Nickelodeon


Ya he played Fred's Dad, COOL HUH?!?!? So pathetic.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not that funny but I spotted Sheamus in the audience on Smackdown:


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> Not that funny but I spotted Sheamus in the audience on Smackdown:


:lmao holy fuck, that guy is Sheamus's twin


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That's worth sending it to Sheamus' Twitter. :lmao


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



floyd2386 said:


>


:lmao

Repped.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My signature worth + REP


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> My signature worth + REP


I would have given you two reps if you had put in "Rey never does any submissions!" :lmao

But I'll give you a rep because it did make me laugh.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


WTF? :lmao


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> I would have given you two reps if you had put in "Rey never does any submissions!" :lmao
> 
> But I'll give you a rep because it did make me laugh.


It wasn't even quarter rep funny to me.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

A realistic way to sell getting your nuts crushed by the ringpost:


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

no vintage ... my sig is the funniest ever!


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>




Seriously what's up with that last one?


----------



## alexnvrmnd

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> It wasn't even quarter rep funny to me.


I forgot who exactly did the picture of Trips in your sig, but it was actually referenced in this article by "The Masked Man" at Grantland.com.

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/6851570/john-cena-villain

If you scroll down to the "Will Triple H please the Internet?" section, go to footnote #5, and there's a link to someone's TwitPic of the picture. I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



alexnvrmnd said:


> I forgot who exactly did the picture of Trips in your sig, but it was actually referenced in this article by "The Masked Man" at Grantland.com.
> 
> http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/6851570/john-cena-villain
> 
> If you scroll down to the "Will Triple H please the Internet?" section, go to footnote #5, and there's a link to someone's TwitPic of the picture. I thought that was pretty cool.


No I didn't create the pic, I thought it was great. All I did was add the line from Trips' song to it and use it as my sig cause it's hilarious and typical Trips.


----------



## Batistwo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










It's the kid in that video!


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nevermind


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> Not that funny but I spotted Sheamus in the audience on Smackdown:


Holy Crap :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ditcka said:


>


:lmao

Lucky bastard getting that close to Randy..


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What Sin Cara has done during his 30 day suspension:

-Street Fighter 4









-Coca-Cola









-New Talk Show


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Primo the Perv​*




























Can't say I blame him.​


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know this isn't a pic but lolz.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just made this


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> What Sin Cara has done during his 30 day suspension:
> 
> -Street Fighter 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Coca-Cola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -New Talk Show


he's been up to quite a bit since he got suspended.


----------



## Agostudd

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ThunderLion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> What Sin Cara has done during his 30 day suspension:
> 
> -Street Fighter 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Coca-Cola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -New Talk Show



:lmao:lmao


----------



## Gang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rezze said:


> *Primo the Perv​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I blame him.​



:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










More sad than funny though.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rezze said:


> *Primo the Perv​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I blame him.​


I don't blame him either. :lmao


----------



## MaryseFan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> see that melina over there ? i banged here












there you go, your text was kind of long i dont know if its easy to be read


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Has anyone got a gif of the guy in the red T-Shirt running away after Sheamus gets put through the barrier. :lmao


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Agostudd said:


>



Chris Benoit?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love Punk, but here he is looking like a retard:










This one of the Kliq isn't particularly funny, aside from the fanny packs worn by Hall and Nash, and how young they all look:


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Orton's GONNA GETCHA!


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> Orton's GONNA GETCHA!


if I might say Edge's haircut at Summerslam should be in this thread


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Lucky bastard getting that close to Randy..


If anything Randy's the lucky one.


----------



## randelic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



tedaus said:


> Those are two of my favourites
> 
> Edit: Oh and this one :lmao


Wow, lol!


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>


Uh oh.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>


WTF???


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>


Should have just RKO'd him. :lmao


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone please post that pic of Alex Riley attacking the wrong guy on NXT, the one that has captions.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>


Damn, has Cena put on some weight.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Worst fan sign to make it on TV, ever?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>




:lmao:lmao:lmao

Good lord there's something quite sinister about that scene


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> Love Punk, but here he is looking like a retard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one of the Kliq isn't particularly funny, aside from the fanny packs worn by Hall and Nash, and how young they all look:


Punk :lmao


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>


The both look like long lost brothers finally reunited.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hey great pic of Orton and John Cena

*************************


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> The both look like long lost brothers finally reunited.


I dare someone to tweet this picture to Orton...:lmao:lmao


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> Hey great pic of Orton and John Cena


:lmao


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


:lmao


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>


WHY, RANDY? WHY?!?!?! fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I dare someone to tweet this picture to Orton...:lmao:lmao


Dude, he already tweeted it haha. Just noticed it now


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> WHY, RANDY? WHY?!?!?! fpalm


He shouldnt smile he looks like a serial killer:lmao


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


>


I still don't see how people can laugh at that.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RuthStar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



septurum said:


> I still don't see how people can laugh at that.


Neither can i, Its freakin sick, I wonder the mental state of people who find what he did funny, or funny enough to make jokes out of, I still can't watch any matches or segments he was apart of, I doubt i ever will be.

but on a lighter note, lol at the Waffle House thing and the Lamest Sign EVER,(that Eve one, That didn't take that much effort or imagination).


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Dude, he already tweeted it haha. Just noticed it now


Really? They tweeted it to Orton?


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Come on someone post the pic of Riley attacking the wrong guy on NXT, the one that has captions please, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


That is frightening.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Gold. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



antoniomare007 said:


>


Barney Needs RKO on announce table


----------



## MaryseFan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










taken right before barney war released for squeezing to hard

EDIT: didnt notice it was already posted


----------



## MaryseFan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> Love Punk, but here he is looking like a retard:


to funny haha


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> Barney Needs RKO on announce table


Randy will now have to face table AND Barney


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


>


I literally have no words for this :lmao


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

that matt hardy one above is great


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> :lmao :lmao


Damn, it was fixed.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


>


:lmao :lmao thats the first Matt Hardy fat joke I've laughed at in like...ever.


----------



## shady6121

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My avatar


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

fpalm


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Spoiled it.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> Spoiled it.


Yes you did.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Very mature, yeah.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> Very mature, yeah.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao @ the Melina one


----------



## Andre

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


God knows why but that made me lol like a loon.


----------



## andycarroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Here's some old ones I made:
A PAINT drawing for Wrestlemania 25,









Scotty Steiner as the Burger King hamburger man in reference to Steiner asking if he needed to dress up like a hamburger to get Samoa Joe to fight him...IIRC anyhow.









West Side Story starring Don West and Raisha Saeed.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










WWE's resident tax man, Mason Ryan IRS. Everyone here is a tax cheat.
Quit your crying and pay what's due or Mason Ryan will audit you.​


----------



## deina_k

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

_Randy has a future as a cheerleader_


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DragonFighterFight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MikeM512

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The picture of the Power Rangers should have been the Nexus.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Awesome Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_t5JyP03AQ&feature=share

btw the pic is from Orton's facebook page so it's 100% legit


----------



## adprokid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mr Hawkster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


>


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


>


i was sure:gun:


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It was subway though?


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


>


Hilarious. The WWE Facebook pages are covered with foreign comments that make no sense and are rape on the eyes.


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> It was subway though?


He also is mcdonalds master.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Fair enough


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Internet Champion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


lol


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Really? They tweeted it to Orton?


Nah Orton tweeted it himself haha.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










^A recent Facebook status from one of my friends. :lmao


----------



## The Ruler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


i don't get it...


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Ruler said:


> i don't get it...


racist


----------



## The Ruler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> racist


how does not getting the joke make me a racist?


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Ruler said:


> how does not getting the joke make me a racist?


exactly


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


Felix in the corner lookin like he's thinking "this looks fun, can i get in on the action" :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Felix?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> Felix?


Cena's middle name


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What, legit? :lmao


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

in honor of matt hardy..


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MaryseFan said:


> taken right before barney war released for squeezing to hard


I don't get it, Cena & Orton what?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


LMAO


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


> [/img]


Not anymore, TNA saw this and fired him


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*WHAT A NERD!*


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ShiftyLWO said:


> in honor of matt hardy..


Yeah typical hardy.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> *WHAT A NERD!*


i don't get it


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't get the Hardy gif, what did he botch?


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


Haha! :lmao


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> I don't get the Hardy gif, what did he botch?


His career.
8*D


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> i don't get it


I think he's doing that uber retarded owling meme shit


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> i don't get it


doubt many nerds are sitting on barrels while blonde chicks are kissing their feet.

Or I am missing out:cussin:


----------



## Chip

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> *WHAT A NERD!*


BITCHES LOVE DEE BRYAN!


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JimmyWangYang said:


> His career.
> 8*D


LOL


----------



## Svart

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

someone needs to make a booker T soundboard

That bingo card is hilarious


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

OC


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I literally don't even... she's wearing a Christian shirt. And Edge in a wheelchair :lmao


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ShiftyLWO said:


> OC


:lmao :lmao


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Booker T Bingo Card is the shit.

<---- Also, my avatar.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








Not sure if this was posted or not.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Anarchy™;10188553 said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Booker T Bingo Card is the shit.
> 
> <---- Also, my avatar.


wow i think that one outdoes scott hall


----------



## Draconique

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Svart said:


>


Hahahahha! Its only missing "Randy Orton is rag tagging ___."


----------



## Ross McTURTLE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Prison Rules


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ross McTURTLE said:


> Prison Rules


MVP giving hardy a lesson in what to expect in Prison :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

OC


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> OC


:lmao John Cena just has a face that screams "I farted".


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> OC












Holy Shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The past three pics = Gold.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Anarchy™ said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not.


Wow, look at Matt. He looks sooooo fat in that picture...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ShiftyLWO said:


> OC


LMFAO HOLY FUCK I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE LAUGHING. That is honestly one of the funniest gifs I have ever seen in my entire life. Fuck that is funny.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


:lmao 

Each Askana/Long segment gets the Smackdown's GM more nervous.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


>


:lmao


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


God, she is gorgeous.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Draconique said:


> Hahahahha! Its only missing "Randy Orton is rag tagging ___."


And it's missing. 'I tell you what, this/that was the best _____ i've ever seen!'


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

booker bingo card is epic


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao 

who would've known what would happen years later ?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> who would've known what would happen years later ?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> who would've known what would happen years later ?



Man, whatever happened to that red-haired guy? He just disappeared.

Not like his former partner, Dan Spivey's a God Damn legend!


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Man, whatever happened to that red-haired guy? He just disappeared.
> 
> Not like his former partner, Dan Spivey's a God Damn legend!



Only one of the three I recognize, other two must be nobodies or jobbers.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









*

Yes, I made this :lmao*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Del Rio is so goddamn happy here:


----------



## Sorrow Hill

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


>


Well that certainly produces an interesting mental image...

...

...oh, there's nothing else. I just wanted to make my thoughts known on this.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

rofl @ cena getting his shirt back. thats how bad everyone hates you cena. pathetic.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ADR is awesome for laughing :lmao


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry if posted!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Man ADR's laugh is awesome lol.... The clap was awesome too


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


>


Brilliant.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So you guys I finally read through all the pages and saw lots of pictures. Hahah gotta give props to the guy who posted Jim Cornet and Vince Russo in Dexter. :lmao all over the place. Another goes to Shawn Michaels in Old Yeller 2 that was about equally as funny. Another one that really made me laugh was the one with Jeff hardy and all those other people from TNA telling him to go start working or something. LMAO.

Oh and all those Batista ones where hilarious. So props for all you guys. Good job finding all those funny pics and entertaining people here. 



adrian_zombo said:


> Inspired by cinema:


Finally someone made a Sting reference to this. I was thinking about this ever since I saw that scene(more or less). 



Double K said:


> Can someone explain TNA Hardy joke to me? Is this something to do him being fat?
> 
> Ok now it's my turn to post some pics:
Click to expand...


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Ok now it's my turn to post some pics:


OH MY GOD.... I think these are the hardest I've laughed at in this whole thread. THANK YOU!


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> OH MY GOD.... I think these are the hardest I've laughed at in this whole thread. THANK YOU!


Suspected that you might. 

Haha are ya gonna rep me? 

But you know those are some dark jokes...maybe you shouldn't? 

Either way as for I remember like laughing from stone cold one for like 5 minutes straight straight. It really had some wit to it and it makes about 99% more sense than anything US government is telling it's people.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Suspected that you might.
> 
> Haha are ya gonna rep me?
> 
> But you know those are some dark jokes...maybe you shouldn't?
> 
> Either way as for I remember like laughing from stone cold one for like 5 minutes straight straight. It really had some wit to it and it makes about 99% more sense than anything US government is telling it's people.


LOL, the Austin one is hilarious as well. And I repped you. ~~~~~


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL, the Austin one is hilarious as well. And I repped you. ~~~~~


I Appreciate it. 

yeah it is.

I would have repped you but unfortunately I'm out of repping juice. Site won't let me rep anyone for 24 more hours.

I been giving reps left and right and a lot of people deserve credit for finding funny pics...to bad but dhats life:hmm:.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at the images on this page


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















And does anyone remember this one?:










Shawn Michaels at his funniest.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Can someone explain what this was for?


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Been wandering what it was for myself. Might been some sort of PPV. Maybe Sumerslam or something. Can't really recall.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Can someone explain what this was for?


It was a USA Network commercial:


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

NVM he answered it for me


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From last night's Raw, Logan being told to eat shit:


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's Raw, Logan being told to eat shit:


:lmao


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Brian Pillman slips on an invisible banana:


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## sc4

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


> Sorry if posted!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alberto del Rio said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alberto del Rio said:


>


just left the restaurant


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


loooool is that for real ? if so when did it happen ?


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alberto del Rio said:


>


I liked it better when Scott Hall used to do it.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


one of the best sells ever.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


>


:lmao

Mixing Family Guy and Batista = EPIC WIN


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Steph has no pants on


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> Steph has no pants on


Trips has some wood on the go also.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this thread is gold 5 stars


----------



## GrandCougar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Is that Vinnie Mac at the left side just standing there like a dumbass??


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GrandCougar said:


> Is that Vinnie Mac at the left side just standing there like a dumbass??


He looks like he wants to fuck his own daughter or Trips.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Didn't notice Trips boner....Because I didn't look


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











'nother brilliant Botched Spot.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Mixing Family Guy and Batista = EPIC WIN


Hahha I know. You know I always hate those jokes in FG but Batista expressions actually make me laugh. So Batista/FG gif for the win. 



krai999 said:


> this thread is gold 5 stars


...but we already know that.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alberto del Rio said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GrandCougar said:


> Is that Vinnie Mac at the left side just standing there like a dumbass??


That's also former referee Tim White next to McMahon.... So much for his 10 attempts at suicide.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wow Matt really let himself go there. 

Hey RyanPelley here are some more for you:



















I know







this one has been posted but in case you missed it:


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Wow Matt really let himself go there.
> 
> Here comes some more:
> 
> Hey RyanPelley here are some more for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one has been posted but in case you missed it:


LMAO. Thanks again man. These are great!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










One survivor (so far)


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Seriously the one with Benoit flying into towers made me lol to much.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Wow Matt really let himself go there.
> 
> Hey RyanPelley here are some more for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one has been posted but in case you missed it:


Definitely not for the easily offended I take it.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JohnFTW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Cary Silken: Strange Love.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> Steph has no pants on


that was my reaction when this showed up on the news sites at the end of last year. Shame she doesn't have her shirt off as well


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


look at vinces chest compared to his legs. his body is so disproportioned. :lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Here comes some more pell:


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


R.I.P. Umaga.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Rule 63: Superstar Style


























































































Credit: http://wrestlingfanarthell.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


Surprised nobody has mentioned this yet :lmao


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lucasade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From the same page as the rule 63 pictures (which are amazingly well done). 










Credit: http://wrestlingfanarthell.tumblr.com/


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Rule 63: Superstar Style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: http://wrestlingfanarthell.tumblr.com/



These are some of the hottest pictures ever.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

umm they're cartoon drawings....


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> umm they're cartoon drawings....


Yeah... I'm with you. Weeeeeird.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:argh:


----------



## CenationHLR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## illspirit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If they gave the divas characters with depth equivilent to males, I could totally mark for them. I marked for those pictures, imagine them being real!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I wouldn't mind giving surprise buttsex to layla


----------



## CenationHLR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


 Now She looks Bad ass reminds me of her


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>




Female Christian = Michelle McCool?


----------



## TheGreatOne11

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Female Christian = Michelle McCool?


She looks like Amy Poehler.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> She looks like Amy Poehler.


Yeah, she does. The tights remind me of McCool though.


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


dont think i wanna play this pokemon


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> umm they're cartoon drawings....


fpalm


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> fpalm


im sorry but who the fuck finds drawings hot?


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Upgrade to Pro today, y'all!


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DoYouRealize? said:


> Upgrade to Pro today, y'all!


Why do you post this here?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


This would be such a SWERVE.


----------



## D17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


Repped.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Vid: Punk does the weather like a boss.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Credit: http://wrestlingfanarthell.tumblr.com/


Would totally do Heather Slater.


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Again, how can people find cartoons or drawings sexy?


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Again, how can people find cartoons or drawings sexy?


Ask those weird ass anime fans.....


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Again, how can people find cartoons or drawings sexy?


Relate them to people you've seen on the street or on TV and idealize them as a sex symbol. 

But I guess not everyone thinks that when they watch tentacle hentai...


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Why wouldn't people find cartoons hot?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

not involving any wwe guys but it is wrestling related lol.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> im sorry but who the fuck finds drawings hot?





Mr.English said:


> Again, how can people find cartoons or drawings sexy?


The same way people find drawings cool, beautiful, scary, heartwarming, depressing, ugly, insightful, funny, etc.? Or do you have no emotional response to art because you're too cool for school? 8*D

Seriously this is like the worst argument ever. It's one of those cockamamie things that people only say on the internet.

Newsflash bro, anything can be sexy. Buildings can be sexy. Guns can be sexy. Music can be sexy. Clothing can be sexy. Even trains can be sexy on occasion!










Oh JR Maglev. *swoon*

On topic:


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Again, how can people find cartoons or drawings sexy?


just because there not real means there not hot?


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Newsflash bro, anything can be sexy. Buildings can be sexy. Guns can be sexy. Music can be sexy. Clothing can be sexy. Even trains can be sexy on occasion!


What about..... children? Do you think they can be sexy too?


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> not involving any wwe guys but it is wrestling related lol.


:lmao it had some funny moments. Imitating hogans heel turn and all. 

What's even more ironic is that Clark actually did turn heel at one point in Smallville. 

So if he did you are probably asking why cena can't...ain't that amusing?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

cena is more babyface than jesus.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


> Would totally do Heather Slater.


If you love her, you're totally going to love this firecracker.







"]


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> If you love her, you're totally going to love this firecracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]


Are you kiding she's out of our league. but a man can still dream can't he?


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wow so mean. Mocking people who like cartoon drawn characters.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Cartoon Drawings...
smh


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Lil Tung


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"daddy why lawler says you suck"
"son sometimes you just don't have it"


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Relate them to people you've seen on the street or on TV and idealize them as a sex symbol.
> 
> But I guess not everyone thinks that when they watch tentacle hentai...


The mentioning of the word tentacle makes me cringe every time. Damn you internet!


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rezze said:


> The mentioning of the word tentacle makes me cringe every time. Damn you internet!


Hentai porned around much?


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

omg


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Hentai porned to much?


:side:

....

Seriously though, I don't understand what is "hot" about tentacles.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

oh my god this thread has 183 pages


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rezze said:


> :side:
> 
> ....
> 
> Seriously though, I don't understand what is "hot" about tentacles.


I thought we where talking about cartoon characters being hot at first.

But to answer your question (and I'm talking in general here) I would say that different people have different fetishes. :hmm:

But still as hentai in general it seems only Japan has an open society towards it. Most likely for a reason.


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gwilt said:


> Lil Tung


Is it sad that this is the closest I've seen Otunga having a personality.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WIsh they didnt fuck up Nexus. Why cant a stable last for years now instead of months.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> The same way people find drawings cool, beautiful, scary, heartwarming, depressing, ugly, insightful, funny, etc.? Or do you have no emotional response to art because you're too cool for school? 8*D
> 
> Seriously this is like the worst argument ever. It's one of those cockamamie things that people only say on the internet.
> 
> Newsflash bro, anything can be sexy. Buildings can be sexy. Guns can be sexy. Music can be sexy. Clothing can be sexy. Even trains can be sexy on occasion!


no because im talking about peopele being attracted to a drawing. people cant be attracted to a building. at least i hope not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



reymisteriofan said:


> oh my god this thread has 183 pages


It should be stickied shouldn't it?


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Someone should be using imgur 

Really it'll save you the bandwidth headache http://imgur.com/


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


> Cartoon Drawings...
> smh


i'd tap daphne from scooby doo ..


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Someone should be using imgur
> 
> Really it'll save you the bandwidth headache http://imgur.com/


lol thanks


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Vid: Punk does the weather like a boss.


CM Punk>Sam Champion


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Again, how can people find cartoons or drawings sexy?


Are you serious bro?


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Are you serious bro?


Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


:lmao you win.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


Beautiful! Repped!


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Fuck whoever started posting non wrestling pics THIS is your fault


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


So much win I can't stand it... that was beautiful sir. Beautiful!


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


Do you mean living and breathing recently, or...? :side:


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


I'm lookin' at this dude's avatar while reading his post and it makes it much more awesome.

Respect.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


Who the fuck said anything about being "horny" or masturbating? Sounds like you have issues bro. You realize "sexy" is a multi-use adjective right? The only people who think referring to something as sexy or appealing means "LOL BONERS" aren't old enough to operate a vehicle, let alone understand the difference between aesthetic appeal and physical attraction. If you honestly think referring to a car as "sleek and sexy" means "I WANT TO PUT MY WEINER IN THE CAR", you are frighteningly immature.

On-topic:


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






HHH gonna rape Sheamus...


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Meh. I'm a newbie.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Again, how can people find cartoons or drawings sexy?





Cactus said:


> If you love her, you're totally going to love this firecracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]





Gresty said:


> Cartoon Drawings...
> smh


I joke about doing a female Heath Slater if she looked anything like the drawing, and you jump on my case. 

Fuck. Off.


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


> I joke about doing a female Heath Slater if she looked anything like the drawing, and you jump on my case.
> 
> Fuck. Off.


I am with you on this. Apart from I admit I find the cartoons hot. I'd do Heather Slater, it doesn't take much imagination to see what she would look like if she was real.

FAP FAP FAP


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


ROFL


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


14 year old talks and everyone listens:side:.

It's obvious you only said this to appeal to your peers here. A pathetic attempt to gain some rep. To make you sound oh so, so "cool"..that was just lame dude. 

"When I was 12"... You make it sound like it was an awful long time ago bro. Gonna do a lot of more growing before we can talk about this issue.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> 14 year old talks and everyone listens:side:.
> 
> It's obvious you only said this to appeal to your peers here. A pathetic attempt to gain some rep. To make you sound oh so, so "cool"..that was just lame dude.
> 
> "When I was 12"... You make it sound like it was an awful long time ago bro. Gonna do a lot of more growing before we can talk about this issue.


not trying to stir shit up .. but that was a good comeback tbh


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> 14 year old talks and everyone listens:side:.
> 
> It's obvious you only said this to appeal to your peers here. A pathetic attempt to gain some rep. To make you sound oh so, so "cool"..that was just lame dude.
> 
> "When I was 12"... You make it sound like it was an awful long time ago bro. Gonna do a lot of more growing before we can talk about this issue.


2 years doesn't have much difference from 22-24, or 34-36, or 26-28. You don't change to much, however I hit puberty at 12, but I look at lot different then from what I do now, two years makes for a lot of difference when you're a t(w)een.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

re: sexualized cartoons.. its just a fetish like anything else. Pretty tame by today's internet standards, if you don't "get" it, its probably not for you. Go google something a little further 'out there' like Furries if you _really _want to be confused by what turns some people on these days. Just don't put it on image search or this will be your reaction:


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can we please shut the fuck up about the cartoons, and go back to posting funny pictures?


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






I'll just leave it here, some people in this thread lately seem to have missed this vital lesson while growing up >_>


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

what's up with all the hentai hate?


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't know what's up with the hentai hate. The guy said he would do the female version of heath from the pic that's it lol. U could call a pic like that sexy. pictures based on ppl could be sexy just like video game characters based on ppl could be sexy. In Mass Effect I'm sure tons of ppl thought Ashler or Miranda are sexy  while other probably though Jack was even though they are video game characters. These days there are so many different fetishes that turn ppl on its crazy. 
Rex Ryan loves feet while you probably would be disgusted by it. I have a friend who loves hentai the girls are sexy and most of the time stacked lol but he has the tentacle shit and I'm like wtf why would anyone like this or think that's cool. Everyone has different tastes trying to belittling someone for their taste to sound cool is stupid.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










dat is underrated.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahahahahahahahahah the cat


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


:lmao :lmao

I had to blink twice there, haha!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


that one killed me


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao This is Awesome


----------



## Andre

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> 2 years doesn't have much difference from 22-24, or 34-36, or 26-28. You don't change to much, however I hit puberty at 12, but I look at lot different then from what I do now, two years makes for a lot of difference when you're a t(w)een.


Your appearance doesn't change much when you're 22-24 but trust me, you continue to mature at a fast rate and your mentality and perception towards life can change loads. I thought I was mature when I was 18 but six years on I look back and realise I was a complete dick head. I will propably do the same when i'm 30, 35 and 40.

Anyway back on topic, moar funny pics please!


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> Fuck whoever started posting non wrestling pics THIS is your fault


wow nice comparison to rukia i'd totally tap both of them


----------



## Suthers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> wow nice comparison to rukia i'd totally tap both of them


wow, id wank to both pics ,


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

don't fuck with rukia or she will punch your soul out of your body.

*nerd joke


----------



## Suthers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Rule 63: Superstar Style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: http://wrestlingfanarthell.tumblr.com/



I liked these pics


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> not trying to stir shit up .. but that was a good comeback tbh


You almost sounded like HHH(during Cena/Punk signing) saying he will not add more fuel to the fire while that was the point all along. I saw what you did there rocky.



Mr.English said:


> 2 years doesn't have much difference from 22-24, or 34-36, or 26-28. You don't change to much, however I hit puberty at 12, but I look at lot different then from what I do now, two years makes for a lot of difference when you're a t(w)een.


What happened here is that in my eyes you came a little bit off. It almost sounded as if now that you are 14 you are ready to decide what should be appealing to certain people and what should be not. Different things appeal to different people. That's all to it. People here have said that before here. 

Besides when you turn 22(my age) your perspective might have changed tremendously and when I turn 60 same thing will happen. I might see this stuff right here as something completely different. People evolve all the time.Perspectives change and things you like or hate or become indifferent all the time. 

It's that simple. It's to early for any of us to play "I know it all"(not saying that you said that but it actually came of that way. 

But in the end I think we are good here. Time teaches us all lessons. She always does. 




joeisgonnakillyou said:


> what's up with all the hentai hate?


Gosh don't tell me it's gonna be another real porn vs hentai porn war going here. They always go into a really weird direction. 

As far as those pics go they are not even hentai(...yet). I mean it's not like girls in those pics are are getting raped or got a tentacle each showed in their ass 

Anyways it is indeed time to go back on topic.

This one is still one of my favorites thus far. And I'm posting it in case some people who just arrived missed it:










Here comes some more goodies though:


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Who are those babes over there?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>



And you've managed to find one of the only things that can make Evan Bourne unattractive. Well done sir.


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Who are those babes over there?


AJ and Kaitlyn

Ahhhh yeah!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sXeCalli said:


> AJ and Kaitlyn
> 
> Ahhhh yeah!


Female Geeks = sex










Sadly, I wouldn't put it past the WWE to actually do this


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Gosh don't tell me it's gonna be another real porn vs hentai porn war going here. They always go into a really weird direction.
> 
> As far as those pics go they are not even hentai(...yet). I mean it's not like girls in those pics are are getting raped or got a tentacle each showed in their ass


Hentai is just porn anime, it doesn't have to involve rape like how porn doesn't have to involve rape


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


>


sooo true


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is the best in the world at what it does. Quality stuff.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


>


:lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


















Gotta love botchedspot


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Gotta love botchedspot


Yessir!


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










EDGE.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



> Hentai is just porn anime, it doesn't have to involve rape like how porn doesn't have to involve rape


I know. I was just making a few examples of things that come around in hentai porn. Obviously it's pretty much tentacles that are widely known subgenre.

The thing is hentai porn has loads of sub genres. Everything from normal to lolicons to fantasy to rape to tentacles and you know the rest. 

Was just making a point there. Point was it's not hentai since they are not involved in any sexual activity. It would not even class as ecchi here.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> I know. I was just making a few examples of things that come around in hentai porn. Obviously it's pretty much tentacles that are widely known subgenre.
> 
> The thing is hentai porn has loads of sub genres. Everything from normal to lolicons to fantasy to rape to tentacles and you know the rest.
> 
> Was just making a point there. Point was it's not hentai since they are not involved in any sexual activity. It would not even class as ecchi here.


You're right on the various subgenres, no idea why tentacles is so over-represented when people think of hentai though.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

For hilarity you people should check out the femaled Randy Orton pics on deviantart, that shit is downright worth a belly laugh.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

OrtonxFemale John Cena
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=randy+orton+female#/d3i9twa


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sXeCalli said:


>







Solid_Rob said:


>



Now YOU tell ME, how do people find drawings attractive?
.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=daniel bryan&order=9&offset=96#/d380752

THE 40 YEAR OLD VEGAN LOL


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Now YOU tell ME, how do people find drawings attractive?
> .


i'd bone all of them
trust me if you were an anime fan you would understand


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> i'd bone all of them
> trust me if you were an anime fan you would understand


im not but i guess that would explain it. personally i find it really weird.

and another thing, you cant bone a drawing...


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> and another thing, you cant bone a drawing...


A guy can dream:side:


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*































































WHAT A MARK!












StarzNBarz said:


> Now YOU tell ME, how do people find drawings attractive?
> .


Femiz > AJ and Kaitlyn being OMG NERDY

Deal with it bro.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Femiz > AJ and Kaitlyn being OMG NERDY
> 
> Deal with it bro.



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


>



that's pretty hot


----------



## Wild Pegasus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Honestly, at least a couple of those drawings had severely fucked-up faces.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Daniel Bryan would hate this so much.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Daniel Bryan would hate this so much.


I don't get it. Is it because he's vegan?


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


> that's pretty hot


Is that what you're into, bro?


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Rule 63: Superstar Style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: http://wrestlingfanarthell.tumblr.com/



This is AMAZING! If only diva's had some personality...


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> Have you ever had sex with a living, breathing female? When I was 12, anything could set me off tbh, but now I have to watch porn or be with a girl to feel horny. Also, to the guy that said buildings, trains and guns can be sexy? ... Go get a girlfriend, being noshed off is much better than masturbating to your train set.


Dude I have a girlfriend and these pics are sexy as fuck. It's a shame you can't appreciate art bro. :flip


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> I don't get it. Is it because he's vegan?


that's the cross face chicken-wing


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.google.tt/imgres?q=40+ye...0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0&biw=1244&bih=626


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> http://www.google.tt/imgres?q=40+ye...0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0&biw=1244&bih=626



:lmao here:


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> WHAT A MARK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Femiz > AJ and Kaitlyn being OMG NERDY
> 
> Deal with it bro.


In the third GIF, I didn't know that Ronald Reagan was still alive and in the WWE.


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


> that's pretty hot


fpalm that's fucked up on so many levels. I know wrestling fans are supposed to be nerds, but some of you cross the line.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> fpalm that's fucked up on so many levels. I know wrestling fans are supposed to be nerds, but some of you cross the line.


I can see why he can find it "hot" as when our faces make similar patterns when we copulate.


----------



## Mr.English

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ass Invader said:


> I can see why he can find it "hot" as when our faces make similar patterns when we copulate.


They cry? She is no way looks like she's having an orgasm, she looks like she's being forced to take her pants off by Vince McMahon. <Insert "Kelly's a whore" joke here>


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TNAwesomeness said:


>


*This really made me laugh. :lmao*


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr.English said:


> fpalm that's fucked up on so many levels. I know wrestling fans are supposed to be nerds, but some of you cross the line.


Get a sense of humour or just leave already.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Is that what you're into, bro?


Distracted by Ashley's boobs giggling. This was back when she was attractive.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


hahaha what a troll


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao Miz and Punk as girls is hilarious they look more attractive then they do as men


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


CM SKITTLE~!


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Hentai is just porn anime, it doesn't have to involve rape like how porn doesn't have to involve rape


Makes me :lmao everytime!!!


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Distracted by Ashley's boobs giggling. This was back when she was attractive.


Boobs can Giggle?


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> You're right on the various subgenres, no idea why tentacles is so over-represented when people think of hentai though.


Well most likely because it marks out the most of all the subgenres. It's probably best way to look down on it and mark out Japanese for having crazeee culture towards art.



StarzNBarz said:


> im not but i guess that would explain it. personally i find it really weird.
> 
> and another thing, you cant bone a drawing...


You can't bone a picture, video or a painting either (with real people in them) but does not stop people from trying does it now?


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can you guys either shut up or take it out side? I am here for funny wrestling pictures not an internet pissing contest about fan art.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


>


Legit lolled at this, so funny and im not sure why.


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> Can you guys either shut up or take it out side? I am here for funny wrestling pictures not an internet pissing contest about fan art.


You do know that even tho your against the "pissing contest" you, as I with this post, are just keeping it going?
If people want it to stop, stop posting and trying to tell others to stop - that has never worked and never will.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> Can you guys either shut up or take it out side? I am here for funny wrestling pictures not an internet pissing contest about fan art.


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


No actually. Just slightly irritated that my lolz are getting interrupted by silly non funny wrestling related arguments. You could have atleast used a wrestling related U Mad Bro picture. That would have made me happy.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> No actually. Just slightly irritated that my lolz are getting interrupted by silly non funny wrestling related arguments. You could have at least used a wrestling related U Mad Bro picture. That would have made me happy.


You should probably listen to Nighthunter. Posts like yours usually just make people want to:

1. Respond to your complaining about pissing contests.
2. Wanting to continue what they been doing even more. You are just making the current topic more interesting for others to post about. 

All you do is adding more fuel to the fire and those kinda post never work like they should do. You complain about people and other people complain about you complaining and that leads to people thinking this might be a failed thread. 

See this is what's happening now. 

How about instead of complaining you make a thread where people can discuss wrestler drawings? That way at least you would help the cause which in turn would let you resume to you getting more funny pics and less bitching around about wrestling related issues. 

Talking about funny pics Snooki was actually part of this years WM bro which makes her part of wrestling now. SO yes it was wrestling related pick. Go blame Vince for getting that bitch out to the E.

And as far as McKane pic it already been posted a few times. Go get something better.


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> No actually. Just slightly irritated that my lolz are getting interrupted by silly non funny wrestling related arguments. You could have atleast used a wrestling related U Mad Bro picture. That would have made me happy.


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Lol, I'll give you that. I had totally forgotten about the Snooki thing. I guess it was just my brain blocking it out. 

Plus you get automatic points for having Russo as your picture. Swerve.


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> You should probably listen to Nighthunter. Posts like yours usually just make people want to:
> 
> 1. Respond to your complaining about pissing contests.
> 2. Wanting to continue what they been doing even more. You are just making the current topic more interesting for others to post about.
> 
> All you do is adding more fuel to the fire and those kinda post never work like they should do. You complain about people and other people complain about you complaining and that leads to people thinking this might be a failed thread.
> 
> See this is what's happening now.
> 
> *How about instead of complaining you make a thread where people can discuss wrestler drawings?* That way at least you would help the cause which in turn would let you resume to you getting more funny pics and less bitching around about wrestling related issues.
> 
> Talking about funny pics Snooki was actually part of this years WM bro which makes her part of wrestling now. SO yes it was wrestling related pick. Go blame Vince for getting that bitch out to the E.
> 
> And as far as McKane pic it already been posted a few times. Go get something better.


I kinda agreed with you other than the bolded part. I was just pointing out how stupid it was I don't want to discuss it with anybody which was kind of my point. But anywho I guess I could have posted another classic picture to describe my feelings on the art discussion.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

See what I mean. It never ends well. So:


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm not sure if this one was ever posted but another personal favorite of mine. Just look at it every time something happens in wrestling that makes no darn sense.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> Lol, I'll give you that. I had totally forgotten about the Snooki thing. I guess it was just my brain blocking it out.
> 
> Plus you get automatic points for having Russo as your picture. Swerve.


You meant to quote me there didn't you?

I was the one who pointed out that she was on WM.

That sailor thing has been posted before as well. But most of the pictures are being repeated by now. We are running low on funny ammo here.

Anywho more pics. LOL this made me LOL hard for whatever reason:




























This reminds me how I almost miss maria and her stupid antics.


----------



## raggedglory

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> I'm not sure if this one was ever posted but another personal favorite of mine. Just look at it every time something happens in wrestling that makes no darn sense.


Sorry to repost this, but that was brilliant!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> I'm not sure if this one was ever posted but another personal favorite of mine. Just look at it every time something happens in wrestling that makes no darn sense.


cornette: "remember punk's shoot?"
heyman: "yes, what happened? they gave him the title for sure right?"
cornette: "no, they gave it to del rio and punk is now feuding with nash"
heyman: "what?! LOL"


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


Was that Angle making fun of Orton's beard? Cause that beard looks fake as fuck


----------



## BKelly237

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

anyone have a pic/gif of Batista's face afte Cena kicked out of the Batista Bomb? It was at WM 26 I think.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Great Diagram:









It is indeed clobberin' time:








Credit:http://www.whatwouldjoshdo.com/main/


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I arrived at Cm Punk just as I was suppose to following the guildlines. Hahah awesome diagram right there.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> I arrived at Cm Punk just as I was suppose to following the guildlines. Hahah awesome diagram right there.


me too lol.


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Flanny said:


> Boobs can Giggle?


I meant Jiggle. Don't know why I used a G


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Great Diagram:


I should be a Christian fan


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Great Diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Got The Miz


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mrxrival said:


>


STYLIN' AND PROFILIN'


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Seriously, I don't even know.


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Theff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMFAO hulk hogan promoting his Meat ball Maker, legit look it up. Hilarious.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hulk hogan will do anything for money :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*












anybody know who that is the 123 kid is facing or where i can find that match???????


----------



## all in all...

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ejc8710 said:


> anybody know who that is the 123 kid is facing or where i can find that match???????


looks like bobby eaton, idk though


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ejc8710 said:


> anybody know who that is the 123 kid is facing or where i can find that match???????


I was about to ask but isn't that johny ace?


----------



## cornucopia

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> I was about to ask but isn't that johny ace?


I think it's Ricky Morton.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> I'm not sure if this one was ever posted but another personal favorite of mine. Just look at it every time something happens in wrestling that makes no darn sense.


LOL, what a scary smile Cornette has.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Louie85TX said:


>


ummm..... WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ahhhh here we go


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ejc8710 said:


> ahhhh here we go


Oh right I see. So that's how it is.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



[email protected] said:


> ummm..... WHAT THE FUCK!



looks like hes drunk.


----------



## raggedglory

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









I just made it there. Not amazing I'm sure, but everyone loves a bit of Jeff hate


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Remember this


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



raggedglory said:


> I just made it there. Not amazing I'm sure, but everyone loves a bit of Jeff hate


:lmao

I shall use this as evidence for his annoying marks denying he;'s a druggie


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I wish rock photobombs my photo too


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Great Diagram:


Is this really poorly done and hard to follow, or is it just me?

Never mind, see the yes and no's now.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



As much as I love Christian. This did make me laugh.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



raggedglory said:


> I just made it there. Not amazing I'm sure, but everyone loves a bit of Jeff hate


LMAO he has a Ricky Davis jersey.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sgt Lampshade said:


> As much as I love Christian. This did make me laugh.


At least Christian is a 2 time World Champion


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can someone re-post that Sheamus flashing Cena in the cage picture? That shit is fucking hilarious and wanted to show my friend but am not sifting through all these pages.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*COW BLOOD*​


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dude above me. That was one funny pic. It's from HHH latest movie isn't it?


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


This one is so win! Repped!


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










giggles


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Oxyntas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't know if it's funny but it's hell of a cool video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PquvNetN-7U


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mrxrival said:


>


God, what a disgusting old loser. fpalm




ejc8710 said:


> anybody know who that is the 123 kid is facing or where i can find that match???????


Looks like Bobby Eaton to me.




ejc8710 said:


> ahhhh here we go


nvm


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










When flair and hogan can still wrestle and you can't, something is wrong.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Everyone jobs by HHH..it should be renamed to everyone jobs to HHH:lmao.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*In case some of you newer fans didn't get a chance to see this. Here you go.*


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> *COW BLOOD*​


:lmao

All it needs is a "everybody poops" book to continue the joke


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gwilt said:


>


This seriously stopped being funny few days after the news broke of his evil doings during mania time. Seriously I still don't get how that is funny.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Was the victim offended by his lack of charisma? :lmao


----------



## cornucopia

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Anyone posted this yet?


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


















^


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> *In case some of you newer fans didn't get a chance to see this. Here you go.*


fpalm


----------



## cornucopia

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Traveling will never be the same.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

We have a winner right there. 

it seems punks loves Winning and I don't mean in Charlie Sheen way.

I would really repp you friend but the sytem doesn't let me.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kingofstuff said:


> ^


Why is the rock hanging out with cena's family?


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Credit to BaNKz


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Why is the rock hanging out with cena's family?


I was about to come up with a good joke but you beat me to it:lmao. 



Smashisleet said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Credit to BaNKz


:lmao Now that one gave me a few lols. Reminds me of flair and hbk.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The best part is amazing red looking at him like "WTF?!"


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> The best part is amazing red looking at him like "WTF?!"


Yeah, and shelly delays his entry to the ring too lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Credit to BaNKz


:lmao

Now thats overselling


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## cornucopia

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


>


So THAT'S Hunico!


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol at that TNA sell job!


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Why is the rock hanging out with cena's family?


That was The Rock's joke when he posted the first picture.....


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^^^^^ A million :lmao


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Glad you like :3


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


>


Hogan seems a bit...chubby. is that her daughter?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Crazy Randy is so funny and awesome


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FoundYouForever said:


>


Hahahahaha I fucking love you. There should just be a massive influx of Kevin Nash pictures. The first one is hilarious though.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brock_Lock said:


> Hogan seems a bit...chubby. is that her daughter?


He probably has a chubby...


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao

somebody should do one of those pictures where you have a double close up to rock's face then suddenly everyone has his face .. like CM punk and the fan at MITB


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Storm said:


>


What so many of the IWC want as well lol. I'm probably in the minority that does need the crazy story lines and entertainment factor...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That arse is lovely in your sig btw :side:


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


I would love to see these two in a WWE ring.


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Flair riding ponies now? Does is Mojo know no limits?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> That arse is lovely in your sig btw :side:


You call that an ass?


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


Okay, who's been creating fan art of my dreams?


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> That arse is lovely in your sig btw :side:


I'll let my girlfriend know 



Wsupden said:


> You call that an ass?


What else would you call it? Not exactly "Ghetto booty" but believe me it's ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brock_Lock said:


> Hogan seems a bit...chubby. is that her daughter?


wouldn't surprise me if it was her


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It was his daughter and fingaz, you lucky sob


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FingazMc said:


> What else would you call it?


A pancake? 8*D


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> fingaz, you lucky sob


 Thanks mate, don't worry I make sure I appreciate it....I appreciate the fuck out of it every chance I get  




Adramelech said:


> A pancake? 8*D


Is this a Trans-Atlantic thing or something. Cause as far as I'm concerned that is a pretty fuckin damn crackin arse! I'd rather have my ladies arse than some fat wobbly cellulite thing!! Or some wide load J-lo crap...


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FingazMc said:


> Is this a Trans-Atlantic thing or something. Cause as far as I'm concerned that is a pretty fuckin damn crackin arse! I'd rather have my ladies arse than some fat wobbly cellulite thing!! Or some wide load J-lo crap...


Well you _are_ talking to people from the country responsible for creating Pebbelz. We have weird views on aesthetics over here bro.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Credit to BaNKz


The kick affected him so much he forgot to fall over for a like a minute.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqT0quOMMBU

Not a picture but a funny video. Scott Steiner v.s. The English Language.


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



K-Fed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqT0quOMMBU
> 
> Not a picture but a funny video. Scott Steiner v.s. The English Language.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FoundYouForever said:


>


:lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O8Nr9HFFoo

Steiners botched promo on Goldberg


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sXeCalli said:


>


Repped!


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Except Ezekial Jackson isn't black.


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Except Ezekial Jackson isn't black.


He certainly looks like it. lol


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Isn't black? :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

No hes from Guyana.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sXeCalli said:


>


khali hanging out with the hardy boys.

epic shit

can't wait to see him all fuck up in the ring, sadly nobody would notice.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> No hes from Guyana.


So people from Guyana cant be black?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

They can be but hes not. I know him personally


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> They can be but hes not. I know him personally


Then why did you bring up the fact that he is from Guyana when we asked why he you said isn't black?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

no habla ingles


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sXeCalli said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Is that what you're into, bro?


ohhhh yeaaa mmmmm the way her boobs shake when shes scared to death ooooo baby make me so horny

EDIT: Have to insert a bunch of these :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:

There, now my post is officially creepy.


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Except Ezekial Jackson isn't black.


Quote of the year :lmao


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Except Ezekial Jackson isn't black.


I guess Djimon Hounsou isn't black either......


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kingofstuff said:


> I guess Djimon Hounsou isn't black either......


Hey man did you know that R-Truth is Latino?


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rezze said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Repped!


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Who the fuck said Zeke isn't black..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

there's afro guyanese, east indian guyanese, among others. so yes, he's considered to be black.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> No hes from Guyana.


Yup, Gabriel was the black guy, he's from Africa.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Except Ezekial Jackson isn't black.


----------



## bobslack1982

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> no habla ingles


Ni español tampoco......


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Except Ezekial Jackson isn't black.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



floyd2386 said:


> Yup, Gabriel was the black guy, he's from Africa.


...and we have a winner! Congradulations on your victory sir, enjoy some rep.


----------



## bobslack1982

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tenacious.C. said:


>




End of thread right there!

How the hell do I rep?!?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



bobslack1982 said:


> End of thread right there!
> 
> How the hell do I rep?!?


the scales on the bottom left of the sig


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gwilt said:


>


LMAO!!!!! 

He makes Bryant Gumbel look like Malcolm X.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> They can be but hes not. I know him personally


This should be nominated as most retarded post of the year. He's not black because he's from Guyana, and you know him. What is he then? INDIAN? Come on bro.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone who's on Twitter needs to hit up Mr. Jackson and inform him he's not black.


Also, link him to an auction for a single glove on eBay.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










From the 50 OMG! Moments DVD, or whatever it's called.


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


lol forrest griffin owns rampage even in a wrestling ring


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ricardo DelRio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

looooooooooooooool


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hogan was just fucking terrible :lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


What the hell! :lmao

Who is Evan Bourne with and I guess that explains his high voice. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> What the hell! :lmao
> 
> Who is Evan Bourne with and I guess that explains his high voice. :lmao


That's Roderick Strong an Indys Wrestler.

LOL!


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


>


I always love a Funny Batista GIF, But I never got the joke with Batista and Basketballs.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


Resevoir Angel is going to get jealous


----------



## grimeycarolina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ejc8710 said:


>


Whats that smell? DOOKIE.
fav part of the movie


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

something bout this pic makes me laugh


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chada75 said:


> I always love a Funny Batista GIF, But I never got the joke with Batista and Basketballs.


Because he said this in a promo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCt-HUn0AAU


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> Resevoir Angel is going to get jealous


You're damn right I am! I must find that man and destroy him at once! Still, this justifies a lot of my suspicions... I approve.


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*^^Your welcome Ryder marks ¬_¬*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chada75 said:


> I always love a Funny Batista GIF, But I never got the joke with Batista and Basketballs.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> From the 50 OMG! Moments DVD, or whatever it's called.


so much epicness


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



grimeycarolina said:


> Whats that smell? DOOKIE.
> fav part of the movie


My favorite part is Stan Hansen in the bathroom!

*TINY WIENERS!*


----------



## Cm Skunk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

why isnt this sticky yet??


----------



## Sorrow Hill

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Its ok John I miss him too


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


You my dear win the internets totally.


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










He's conspiring, clearly...


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










and in response to the pic









*Skeeter: I think I might be scared now*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> and in response to the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skeeter: I think I might be scared now*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's just weird on all levels.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sorrow Hill said:


>


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


LOL

Give this user a Pepsi


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

it gets better :lmao


----------



## TheGreatOne11

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha that Colt Cabana one is great


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nash is a monster.


----------



## Son Of Muta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

someone has to get a still shot of punk laughing at nash from tonights RAW :lmao


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ well the cena one was simply amazing


----------



## andycarroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Justin Gabriel's reaction...dat reaction right dere is pure gold


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Oops!


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Oops!


Natalya looked great last night, apparently she sounded good too but i fast forwarded through the match. It's a force of habit now whenever Kelly Kelly appears on the TV.


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Diesel_124

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Why not sticky this thing? Its awesome!


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

im not the new hogan got me on the floor


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Makes you think, don't it?*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Nash did it again.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My new created signature worth's tons of green rep


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


Gabriel's face :lmao


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> My new created signature worth's tons of green rep


I lol'd


----------



## gobSIDES

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Venomous said:


> I lol'd


 I'm glad im spreading laughs around


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> My new created signature worth's tons of green rep


:lmao :lmao!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>



LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao funny ass thread!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









RIP Macho Man


----------



## Revann

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> I'm glad im spreading laughs around


LMAO...Winner of Thread

OMG....To Damn Funnyyyy!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> RIP Macho Man


that actually made me sad  

RIP mach


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

You people need to up the funny, I haven't seen shit that makes me laugh.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


WAHAHAHAHHAHAH ROFL LMAO !!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


Gabriel's reaction says a lot...


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


Batista with a jizzed face.! ahahaha



Simply...amazing said:


>


All the facial expressions! OMFG, Justin Gabriel's and Heath Slater's expressions are pure gold..


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> You people need to up the funny, I haven't seen shit that makes me laugh.


Your sig picture is hilarious.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Your sig picture is hilarious.


You meant my sig?


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So actually who's looking where and at what? lol


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


Tarver: What da Hail?
Otunga: Oh Hell naw
Darren Young: Uh-Oh
Wade: Sick Bastard
Slater: EWWWW
Gabriel: HELL YEA!


Really though that picture is amazing :lmao

some of the cena part are really hard to read


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Tarver: What da Hail?
> Otunga: Oh Hell naw
> Darren Young: Uh-Oh
> Wade: Sick Bastard
> Slater: EWWWW
> Gabriel: HELL YEA!
> 
> 
> Really though that picture is amazing :lmao


Darren Young look more like he's thinking"uhhh, why does this guy look so much like me?"


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Rock: One of us is going to have to change
Chick: ..............
Rock: Fine .....unzip me.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> Rock: One of us is going to have to change
> Chick: ..............
> Rock: Fine .....unzip me.


That's Miley Cyrus ... It's absolutely good that you don't know her! If you don't know Justin Bieber too then you could be the most lucky man on earth!


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>




Looks like something is worthy is being repped.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Your sig picture is hilarious.


Too bad he killed himself.


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Never finished up, was too bored


----------



## PuroresuPride18

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Anarchy™ said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not.


LMAO.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> That's Miley Cyrus ... It's absolutely good that you don't know her! If you don't know Justin Bieber too then you could be the most lucky man on earth!


Sadly, I'm well aware who Miley Cyrus is. Just didn't recognize her.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is pretty shit these days.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> Rock: One of us is going to have to change
> Chick: ..............
> Rock: Fine .....unzip me.


:lmao

Points for Family Guy reference.


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## hahawas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mrxrival said:


>


Please explain!


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Though more awesome than funny...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



hahawas said:


> Please explain!


what needs explaining here


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know its not a picture but I think this video is hilarious for some reason. It was an ending to Botchamania 180

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01_VJpnJ8fE


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RabbiVon said:


> I know its not a picture but I think this video is hilarious for some reason. It was an ending to Botchamania 180
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01_VJpnJ8fE


good .. but not nearly as good as this :


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> good .. but not nearly as good as this :


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Thats pretty good!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mrxrival said:


>


2002, from where?


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tgautier13

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Since we are doing Botchamania endings, this one is by far the best:


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^:lmao


----------



## Edzone

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can we please get back on the topic of children telling everyone they don't like cartoons so everyone on the Interwebs will think they're kewl?


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao Punk with Politics. That's where he belongs(even more so when wrestling)... What was it again Ted Jr.? Oh yeah the word is "priceless".

Oh and that Edge one..I recently watched that clip again and did Edge actually get a small boner or was I just imagining things?


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Green Repped!


----------



## crazy_furry

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

yeh.. u was imagining edge with a small boner!!


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> :lmao Punk with Politics. That's where he belongs(even more so when wrestling)... What was it again Ted Jr.? Oh yeah the word is "priceless".
> 
> Oh and that Edge one..I recently watched that clip again and did Edge actually get a small boner or was I just imagining things?


You were imagining things. He was actually hiding the fact that he and she both felt highly awkward.


crazy_furry said:


> yeh.. u was imagining edge with a small boner!!


Haha, ooh!


----------



## Gokulio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> Gabriel's face :lmao


Gabriel is thinking: "Yeah, I know what that feels like Cena".


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Now this one does look funny for an anime/cartoon type of drawing but this thing is fucking awesome. It looks better than some of the bullshit you see on Nick/CN/Disney cartoons these days. I would watch a Straight Edge Society cartoon, except Punk would probably want it on a better channel. Maybe Comedy Central after South Park.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Burger on a pole match for the ecw championship.

ps: check out mark henry's troll face.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





















joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Burger on a pole match for the ecw championship.
> 
> ps: check out mark henry's troll face.


It's Blackanese Mark Henry vs Insane Clown Poser


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

First was Meatloaf, now Phil Collins....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


>


LOL, love the cereal eating stick figure.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










His face made me lol.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Flanny said:


> His face made me lol.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is definitely worth a watch, it may ruin your childhood. (sry if already posted)


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Flanny said:


> His face made me lol.


He looks like this stupid fuck from Storage Wars.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have that picture where randy orton is looking at the WWE logo and there is writing saying "WWE sign, you so crazy"?


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











Smashisleet said:


> This is definitely worth a watch, it may ruin your childhood. (sry if already posted)


:lmao :lmao SCSA's got moves <3


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

virus21 , i'd like to inform you sir , that you have been repp'd


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










_I don't know_ :lmao


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









here's hulk hogan in anime form


----------



## Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


>


JR: STONE ROLL'D! STONE ROLL'D! STONE ROLL'D!


----------



## Sorrow Hill

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dopman said:


> here's hulk hogan in anime form


I see your Hulk Hogan and raise you Edge, Matt Hardy and Bubba Ray Dudley.


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


>


*ಠ_ಠ*


----------



## ANTI_CENA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










a motha fucking boner


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> _I don't know_ :lmao


:lmao I don't even want to know what they're doing, this is awesome without context.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Christian looks like wormtail from harry potter


----------



## team.dragon13

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://i41.tinypic.com/2yo1oau.jpg

DAMN!:no:


----------



## the-----undertaker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Ric Flair one made LOL, because it's so true.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


>


I love Angle's apparent robotic form... And I lost it for Bob Holly, who is randomly the same.


----------



## TheGreatOne11

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Raab

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> Except Ezekial Jackson isn't black.


Face Palm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ok seriously, anyone have the randy orton looking at the bottom right and writing saying "oh WWE sign you so crazy"

im offered rep or credits or whatever the hell you want if you have it


----------



## Raab

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










That one?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

bingo. thanks man


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nothing to see here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> _I don't know_ :lmao


I thinking they might be gearing up to dance with TOO COOL. They look ridiculous.

Edit: Oh wait, no sunglasses and dimmed lights, can't tell wth they're doing. lol


----------



## Wild Pegasus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I think they were mocking the Worm.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's a 5 second pose noobs.


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Making Miztory

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have that John Morrison demotivational poster about steroids. Saw it once somewhere, and searched the net ever since trying to find it. Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Making Miztory said:


> Anyone have that John Morrison demotivational poster about steroids. Saw it once somewhere, and searched the net ever since trying to find it. Would be greatly appreciated.


Is that the one with Collin Delaney?


----------



## Making Miztory

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Riddle101 said:


> Is that the one with Collin Delaney?


Yes I do believe it is.


----------



## Wild Pegasus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> It's a 5 second pose noobs.


_I_ know it's a five second pose. I was trying to figure out the theme.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Making Miztory said:


> Anyone have that John Morrison demotivational poster about steroids. Saw it once somewhere, and searched the net ever since trying to find it. Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raab said:


> That one?


Goofy Orton you so craaaaazeeee

:lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


>


Lmfao. I Lol-ed, seriously.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How can you be a skinny fatass?

EDIT: Ah nevermind, I can remember when HHH said it


----------



## crazy_furry

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fu...6&tbnw=150&start=0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Punk's real name is Ollie Tabooger.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


>


best post!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> How can you be a skinny fatass?
> 
> EDIT: Ah nevermind, I can remember when HHH said it


Its a bodybuilding term i believe something to do with the way your body looks


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thin but no definition or muscle.


----------



## crazy_furry

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

wm45 very funny


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


>


kayfabe is broken


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> kayfabe is broken


Harder and faster with one pic than all of Punks attempts to destroy it combined.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Got to page 71 and no one had posted this...


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nailz_jaggzy said:


> Got to page 71 and no one had posted this...


:lmao

This is the face we all make seeing him hogging our tv screens


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nailz_jaggzy said:


> Got to page 71 and no one had posted this...


----------



## sliplink

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KaylaLynn said:


>


OMG! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sliplink said:


> OMG! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Thats so funny, like the other version that says about his bitch slao.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


former world champ right dhere!!


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nailz_jaggzy said:


> Got to page 71 and no one had posted this...


It looks like Cena is getting sodomized by Orlando Jordan.:sex Which is funny for obvious reasons.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ejc8710 said:


>


*Vince totally got off on this. I got a 20 spot if you prove me wrong. lol*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*















LOL I just have to listen to this when I see this picture. It's from the Country Bear Jamboree from the Disneyland/Disney World attraction


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



nailz_jaggzy said:


> Got to page 71 and no one had posted this...


And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how Darren Young was conceived.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao:lmao

So thats why he looks so damn goofy all the time


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


>



The goat strikes LMFAO!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how Darren Young was conceived.


:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dirk Pepper said:


>


The Ric Flair one has me rolling lol.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL at this thread!


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


Lul, grey hairs!


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM Rom said:


> Lul, grey hairs!


Why is that funny? Do you think you're immune to them? :lmao


This is FUNNY wrestling pictures thread.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


CM Punk: Toasty!


----------



## Raab

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Why is that funny? Do you think you're immune to them? :lmao
> 
> 
> This is FUNNY wrestling pictures thread.



dude he didnt even post the pic, just quoted it, plus everyone is entitled to their opinion on whats funny


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM Rom said:


> Lul, grey hairs!


At least Randy Orton tries to hide his by dying it...


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raab said:


> dude he didnt even post the pic, just quoted it, plus everyone is entitled to their opinion on whats funny


stfu


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Slaters be slatin'


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Slaters be slatin'


Good fucking god, what is wrong with him!? Now I see why Barrett thinks he's a moron.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


How could this get no sold? Its fricking awesome


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


Matt's mugshots are improving.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> stfu


Triple H is a lucky bastard lol


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WAGG said:


> I thinking they might be gearing up to dance with TOO COOL. They look ridiculous.
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, no sunglasses and dimmed lights, can't tell wth they're doing. lol


I think they were mocking Kanes pyro.


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Good fucking god, what is wrong with him!? Now I see why Barrett thinks he's a moron.


Thinks.... no, no, no.



KNOWS he's a moron...


----------



## Raab

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> stfu


gotta be the worlds best come back, never seen it coming, im in shock, just wow


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raab said:


> gotta be the worlds best come back, never seen it coming, im in shock, just wow



Lmao


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Slaters be slatin'



God, he's such a fucking tool. He gets Pac heat from me, without question.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


>


Gunner is the son of a zombie? Guess that explains his personality.


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Slaters be slatin'


THE ONE MAN SOUTHERN ROCKBAND! 

Naw' mean?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FoundYouForever said:


>


LMFAO

Oh if only that happened on tv i'd die a happy girl.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adrenalized87

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StraightEdged

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

not really a wrestling pic, but this just showed up on my facebook


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scott Mills said:


> not really a wrestling pic, but this just showed up on my facebook



:lmao you're no different than this guy!


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Slater wears a bra? look at 1:40 to 1:46






Truth's theme gets a remix (feat. Miz) 1:00 to 2:15


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^The ring rope makes a mark on his ginger skin :lmao


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Sin_Bias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

my eyes! they burnnnn


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Good fucking god, what is wrong with him!? Now I see why Barrett thinks he's a moron.


What's Slater pointing at? :lmao


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






if you forgot


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dan0191

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> It's a 5 second pose noobs.


It's not a 5 second pose you newb. Obviously they were in the middle of a match. Anyway, it happened at King of the Ring 2000 in a 4 way tag team match. They were mocking the worm but got stopped straight after by Grand Master Sexay.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

dont spam your post count up, jeez


----------



## bod-ftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm surprised no one thought to do this but oh well, check it out.










http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/LewxmbzjXrHLNkT1


----------



## hahawas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


You concentrate on the show too much....


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The stuff slash fiction is made of.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> The stuff slash fiction is made of.


Not _my_ kind of slash fiction.










8*D


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Not _my_ kind of slash fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


:lmao


----------



## RubyRed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> This is definitely worth a watch, it may ruin your childhood. (sry if already posted)


:lmao I could watch this all day!!!


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










dying.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Not _my_ kind of slash fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


Kill them with fire! :gun:

OT:













greendayedgehead said:


> dying.


That picture followed by your sig pic make an interesting story.
"I can't fap to this!"
*clicks link*
"There we go!"


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


:lmao

Repped!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










If we're posting from that other thread.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

His days of being a porno extra are coming back to haunt him^^^


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


repped


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao Man this pic cracks me up. Eve looking heelish I like tho.


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



























^ I don't know if it's funny or just sad.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this thread owns


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sc4 said:


>


:lmao:lmao

1 of the best pic of the tthread LOL


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>



:lmao 

Domestic violence WWE style!


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> this thread owns


The funniest part about this picture is that it's like four years old and still relevant.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


> ^ I don't know if it's funny or just sad.


:lmao


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










what kinda killswitch...


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



roberta said:


>


That has to be the most butchered photoshop job I have ever seen.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

id say it was done on paint, tbh


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


I'm not really sure what to say to that...


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Expect me to use this from here on out, lulz.


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cycloneon said:


> Expect me to use this from here on out, lulz.


You might want to take out the typos...Or are they a part of the joke?


----------



## MutaScale

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Giant Squid attack is pure win.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PhilThePain said:


> You might want to take out the typos...Or are they a part of the joke?


FUCK! lol


----------



## FoundYouForever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


CM Perve!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


CM Punk: Yeah, Im fucking that later


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rezze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> CM Punk: Yeah, Im fucking that later


And so will everyone else.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


I can see where people saying he's gay are getting their ammo...


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


That's one of the gayest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


Niiiice


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


God _damn_, Melissa is beautiful in this picture.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*Jaw drops*

Holy crap

:faint:


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> *Jaw drops*
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> :faint:


dont get it


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> dont get it


That's probably a good thing.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> dont get it


Im objectifying Randy Orton, duhh :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*
















































Ric Flair showing some nipple love to Randy Orton


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmfao


----------



## Illmatic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lololololololololololol


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So thats why planes crash


----------



## MutaScale

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Orton RKO'ing a plane was hilarious.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread must live on!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


>


Now thats fucking hilarious


----------



## jizzle313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


LOL


----------



## Theff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! To TNA you go!!!!! To funny.


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


LMAO, good one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Gold.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


LMFAO


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mike_102

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



its177 said:


>


Lol @ angle


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao

Truth is probably thinking

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not again"


----------



## leeza

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*













haha i love it


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


WTF?!


----------



## punkisepic1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> LOL


EPIC WIN


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If you read his stats in his profile, you'll see why this is funny.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sinead O'Conner is Alberto Del Rio's sister...


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Not so funny I think


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> If you read his stats in his profile, you'll see why this is funny.


Holy shit lol


----------



## RoodyP00

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>



Lol Sin Cara > Phoenix Wright


----------



## MrTrolololol

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


> If you read his stats in his profile, you'll see why this is funny.


a new Crash Holly type gimmick on the way?


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Well, what can I say... Kurt is a Beast


----------



## HBK96

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK96 said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


That is all different kinds of awesome


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


This is just awesome :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


When you see it bricks will be shat


----------



## MutaScale

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Didn't know Eric Stoltz from Mask was in Nexus.

I must've missed that week of Raw damnit.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sad thing is, he looks better than the real Heath.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Oh man, we have to start a meme with this!!! Cena has done sooooo many hypocritical things! It'd be perfect!


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


Cody is really cute but I think he looks way too much girly


----------



## Tacticalpanic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










WAAAAAH WAAAAAH ROCKY WANT COOKIES


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Must become a meme...


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Man, I wish I could make one of those. :lmao


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not sure if posted before..


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










It's fun making these :]


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


> Not sure if posted before..


:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


>


Complain that ADR cashed in his MITB briefcase

says CM Punk is a real champion


Smashisleet said:


> It's fun making these :]


Said The Rock has no passion for wrestling 

ask why he judged him.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://ru.memegenerator.net/Hypocritical-John-Cena

Use that link to make your own. I can't think of anymore, lol.


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










EDIT: Man, this is awesome!


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Guys, hardly any of these Cena pics are funny.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Actually most of them are


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMFAO at Hypocritical Chena pics


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pervis

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL

I LOVE memegenerator, been using it for the last 2+ years.

big props to whoever came up with the hypocrital Cena meme.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



L-U-D said:


>


Where are these from exactly?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread finally got good again. About fucking time.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh hypcritical Cena, where have you been all my life?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Where are these from exactly?


http://ru.memegenerator.net/Hypocritical-John-Cena


----------



## Commodus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> http://ru.memegenerator.net/Hypocritical-John-Cena


LOL the truth


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


>


:lmao so true


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dunno if this has been posted already...


----------



## punkisepic1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wheelbarrow facebuster


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Wheelbarrow facebuster


Now I know why Sin Cara doesn't use La Mistica in WWE. :lmao


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Wheelbarrow facebuster



Oh dear lord lmao


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Anarchy™ said:


>


lol


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Wheelbarrow facebuster


Awesome, next time I need to puke I'll refer to the viewing of this gif.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Anarchy™ said:


>





Smashisleet said:


> http://ru.memegenerator.net/Hypocritical-John-Cena





Kingpin said:


> Dunno if this has been posted already...


Those 3 LMAO gold!


----------



## Raab

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

not sure if its been posted but...


----------



## the-----undertaker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



the-----undertaker said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Wild Pegasus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

As long as we're taking pot shots at Cena, can we get a few Rock hypocrite memes? Also, since when is two several?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


That's hilarious. :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thefzk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://memegenerator.net/Psycho-Orton

There's a psycho orton. lmao


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


That's the one I made! :lmao


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://memegenerator.net/Psycho-Orton/caption/1752247


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


>


:lmao So that's why Henry Could beat Orton it all makes sense now


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Oh my goodness


LOL


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Double K said:


>


i love this thread


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao at your sig


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


> That's the one I made! :lmao


It made me fkn lol :lmao


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Wheelbarrow facebuster


What....The.....Fuck!!!


----------



## Double K

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Wheelbarrow facebuster


fpalm


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

For anyone wondering, I believe that is called daggering


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cycloneon said:


> For anyone wondering, I believe that is called daggering


It is indeed. It was enough of a YouTube sensation last year that Tosh.0 did a parody of it.






It's some of the silliest shit on the planet.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Your sex is obviously not strong enough.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

These crazy Orton memes are too funny


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*:lmao @ Booker T one.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>



:lmao:lmao:lmao

We need a seperate thread for these awesome memes so they dont get lost in the shuffle


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol I tried










Bart Gunn has to be the best one.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NatP said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NatP said:


>


loool

:lmao


----------



## Adrenalized87

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mr Cook

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha I've lol'd so much at some of these Cena memes I decided to make my own;



















Really loving this meme =)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My turn...


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KliqRunsTheBiz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## LFC24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Orton ones - boring.
Cena ones - awesome.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I had one of Brook Adams taking a shit. I can't post the picture though. shit


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Delete


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>



:lmao

These are awesome!!!!!!!










I made this










LOL


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL

:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha, this thread is fucking golden.









http://www.gifbin.com/bin/042009/1239875383_fake_wrestling.gif
How are you, Kurt? Hope it didn't hurt.

EDIT: That rhymes, lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Screw Orton wrestling, just make goofy faces the rest of your career it'll be just as good


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Maidenar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Here's a grab-bag of gifs:


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Well, I had this idea so...


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> Here's a grab-bag of gifs:


I remember this, absolutely hilarious.

You can just see Sheamus waiting for Truth by the ropes to do his spot which makes it more funny too.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

A play on the WWE did you know? 
http://memegenerator.net/Did-You-Know-Wwe-Style


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>



:lmao

Dear lord these are gold


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Where are the Anal Bleeding pics/gifs?


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Proc said:


> Where are the Anal Bleeding pics/gifs?


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

thank you





more details are appreciated


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pezley said:


>


Sheamus is such a comedian.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

can't believe this one hasn't made it here yet :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


LOL dont ever stop making these


----------



## xhc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^ lol at the Impact one.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> can't believe this one hasn't made it here yet :lmao


It has though. Still funny


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> can't believe this one hasn't made it here yet :lmao




"NO, anywhere but there. ANYWHERE... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TheCeNation

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=funn...&w=456&h=352&ei=6tmDTo3fFcns0gHF1-WpAQ&zoom=1


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Reservoir Angel said:


>


i like this one :lmao


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> can't believe this one hasn't made it here yet :lmao


HHH is hilarious in this pic



Solid_Rob said:


>


Don't be a star. Be a bully.


----------



## cornucopia

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> can't believe this one hasn't made it here yet :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao too funny!


----------



## cornucopia

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I had someone on the wrestlecrap forum cut this for me. 










HHH would like to wish that cart the best in its future endeavors.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao what a weak fuck...


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Many people will remember this gem from last year


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


> Many people will remember this gem from last year


someone isn't straight edge :lmao


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*







Enjoy. ^^


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Jesus christ

:lmao:lmao:lmao

You win the internets

Holy shit a new meme has popped up now










LOL


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> Enjoy. ^^


These are terrible.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have one with Kelly's derp face?


----------



## Ross McTURTLE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> *Jaw drops*
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> :faint:


AMAZING! :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Sweet jesus....


Another win


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> can't believe this one hasn't made it here yet :lmao


LMAO That is pure genius!


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


> I had someone on the wrestlecrap forum cut this for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHH would like to wish that cart the best in its future endeavors.


Cart buried HHH

Cart-1 HHH-0


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


>


:lmao Awesome.


----------



## Spinferno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Dude, stop.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Orton ones suck


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> The Orton ones suck


Yeah. I'm not really liking them. Some are alright. The Cena one's are getting old now. Everyone's done all the good ones.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Spinferno said:


> Dude, stop.





RKO696 said:


> The Orton ones suck


Coincidentally you both suck, each other.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Coincidentally you both suck, each other.


Someone's getting defensive.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> Someone's getting defensive.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


You come on here to get repped? Wow, I thought I had no life. Least I just stick with what I feel and don't get too bitchy when someone disagrees.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


...and? I don't find the pictures funny, but what I do find funny is how you are reacting to people not finding them funny.


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My rep was because you were the first to answer my request for anal bleeding.

Not cool.

I'm not a fan of your Orton stuff neither.


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


/facepalm


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mellison24 said:


> You come on here to get repped? Wow, I thought I had no life. Least I just stick with what I feel and don't get too bitchy when someone disagrees.


lol Just showing you dinks that you're not the only people on the planet.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Proc said:


> My rep was because you were the first to answer my request for anal bleeding.
> 
> Not cool.
> 
> I'm not a fan of your Orton stuff neither.


who gives a shit.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> ...and? I don't find the pictures funny, but what I do find funny is how you are reacting to people not finding them funny.


What I find funny is that you rep people to begin with and multiple times within a week. lol


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> who gives a shit.


You do, cleary.



vintage jorts said:


> What I find funny is that you rep people to begin with and multiple times within a week. lol


Yeah. I rep people. Like 99% of the users here. Point?

To keep on topic...


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> who gives a shit.


Apparently you do.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> You do, cleary.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I rep people. Like 99% of the users here. Point?
> 
> To keep on topic...


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Wow. Mature.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> Wow. Mature.


Did you or did you not post this? lol


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Coincidentally you both suck, each other.


you suck at trollin bro


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Did you or did you not post this? lol


Nothing immature about that.

Fuckin' 11er.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










This isn't 4chan, you guys. Less bitching more funny pics. Take a break from the memes before we kill them.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> Nothing immature about that.
> 
> Fuckin' 11er.


:lmao yeah right 11'er


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











Keep up the funny pictures!


----------



## Izzytron3030

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QGgvDejEiI


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Izzytron3030 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QGgvDejEiI


fail


----------



## Wild Pegasus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My sig


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Dare i ask where that image came from?

o_0


----------



## Air Boom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The_Jiz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


Gifs of people talking is a complete fail. Especially the ones with the text in them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Eddie got us again he lied


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found 1 more you divas division fans might like THE DIVAS OF DOOM!!!


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> My sig


Nice stuff.
One of the best sigs on here hehe


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread's gone to the dogs.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Chuckled at this one.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

To the people who are bitching about the Orton pics, if you dont like them dont look at them and dont post comments about it. Its a simple solution since some do find them funny


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the orton pics suck


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> To the people who are bitching about the Orton pics, if you dont like them dont look at them and dont post comments about it. Its a simple solution since some do find them funny


It's hard not to look at them when they take up half the bleeding page.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nobody is forcing you people to post bitching about it, try and IGNORE THEM


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Nobody is forcing you people to post bitching about it, try and IGNORE THEM


They _really_ aren't funny though. You seem to be the only one laughing tbh.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










To get things back on track, Also, sorry if this offends any of you or if this was already posted.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> To the people who are bitching about the Orton pics, if you dont like them dont look at them and dont post comments about it. Its a simple solution since some do find them funny





Simply Flawless said:


> Nobody is forcing you people to post bitching about it, try and IGNORE THEM


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^^ Still not funny. Jeez. I never thought I'd see the day when marks were defending unfunny pictures of the person they mark for. There's devotion and then there's just being sad.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wow, this thread went incredibly downhill.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> ^^^^ Still not funny. Jeez. I never thought I'd see the day when marks were defending unfunny pictures of the person they mark for. There's devotion and then there's just being sad.


This is a picture thread, therefore stfu.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^^ _Still_ not funny.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> ^^^^ _Still_ not funny.


Neither are you. So it's all good.


----------



## THunter

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> This is a picture thread, therefore stfu.


Correction. This is a _funny_ wrestling pictures thread.



This is the equivalent of having John Cena's reign rammed down our throats.

*yawn*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Neither are you. So it's all good.


I'm not trying to be but you oh so very clearly are and failing at it badly might I add.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> I'm not trying to be but you oh so very clearly are and failing at it badly might I add.







THunter said:


> Correction. This is a _funny_ wrestling pictures thread.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the equivalent of having John Cena's reign rammed down our throats.
> 
> *yawn*


Contribute to the thread if you wanna bitch.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Contribute to the thread if you wanna bitch.


Alright then.










Yes, Randy. Yes he did.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> Alright then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Randy. Yes he did.


Not funny, God this thread is going downhill.


----------



## THunter

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Contribute to the thread if you wanna bitch.


I will if I come across a funny wrestling picture. There's no point continuously beating a dead horse, this isn't 4chan. 

Oh hai look, I edited a photo in about 2 minutes. Must post it up and force it on everyone - now laugh everyone, laugh. Praise me.



:flip


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I actually laughed out loud at that pic THunter, it's the eyebrow that makes it.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Not funny, God this thread is going downhill.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THunter said:


> I will if I come across a funny wrestling picture. There's no point continuously beating a dead horse, this isn't 4chan.
> 
> Oh hai look, I edited a photo in about 2 minutes. Must post it up and force it on everyone - now laugh everyone, laugh. Praise me.
> 
> 
> 
> :flip


Who the fuck is trying to force you to laugh?fpalm :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Dont see why people kick up a fuss nobody has a gun to their heads forcing them to comment on the Orton pics, if i see an unfunny Cena pic i dont sit here every reply saying it sucks i IGNORE it


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I agree with what your saying, but doesn't it defeat the purpose of the thread when the picture isn't funny?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> Alright then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Randy. Yes he did.


This actually made me laugh. I was like ugh they're argueing then seen this and laughed out loud. Im expressing my opinion here. The orton pics suck. Bad.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> I agree with what your saying, but doesn't it defeat the purpose of the thread when the picture isn't funny?


And? Most the pics in the thread arent funny just because one or 2 bitch the Orton pics arent funny to them doesnt mean some of us like the goofy Orton faces, posting random pics of wrestlers standing there arent funny


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> To get things back on track, Also, sorry if this offends any of you or if this was already posted.


LOL, genius


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


















Wrestlecrap ftw.


----------



## GrandCougar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Dont see why people kick up a fuss nobody has a gun to their heads forcing them to comment on the Orton pics, if i see an unfunny Cena pic i dont sit here every reply saying it sucks i IGNORE it


Well there's a difference between ONE unfunny picture and someone posting a whole page of unfunny Orton pictures, and after that YOU quote the damn thing so we get another series of the same boring pictures. 

The worst thing is that you quote the fucking thing just to say 'lol' or something.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GrandCougar said:


> Well there's a difference between ONE unfunny picture and someone posting a whole page of unfunny Orton pictures, and after that YOU quote the damn thing so we get another series of the same boring pictures.
> 
> The worst thing is that you quote the fucking thing just to say 'lol' or something.


And then there's the people who never even try to post a pic but still find time to bitch about what others are posting. fpalm


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Brimstone-x

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Stoned RVD and sober A-Ry anyone?




























Sorry if its not funny, I'm just trying to shake things up a bit. Plus Stoner RVD has tons of potential.


----------



## Banksy78

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Im sure its been posted,


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this thread used to make me laugh, now... I mean, Im not bitching, but bitching and then bitching about people bitching, then bitching about people bitching about you bitching about them bitching is just sad.

Lets all stop being whiny bitches and carry on with the funny pictures ;0)


----------



## cornucopia

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


> Wrestlecrap ftw.


Oh God! :O HAHAHA


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My signature ....


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










R-Truth fo the win.


----------



## Izzytron3030

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Not funny, God this thread is going downhill.


and you are the cause of it going downhill with your stupid Orton pics


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Izzytron3030 said:


> and you are the cause of it going downhill with your stupid Orton pics


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My sigg is just.., awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jorts, how old are you? Out of interest


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just Mark Henry hanging out with his son...


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Santino doing a Melina split


----------



## iamsol

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Dirk Hardpeck


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This seems like the time to post this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NatP said:


> Just Mark Henry hanging out with his son...



:lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


Lol you win the internets with that burn


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NatP said:


> Just Mark Henry hanging out with his son...


Win


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

One more


----------



## Raab

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> One more


We have something in common then..


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I haven't been lurking in this thread so hopefully these haven't been posted yet:









These two are Sin Cara versions of a Spiderman meme:


----------



## Brye

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao at the Henry hand one.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pyroshark18

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Cena spreadin the love


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pyroshark18 said:


> Cena spreadin the love


This becomes a different gif when you listen to music with it...


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## fast4drrolla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cowabunga said:


> I prefer this version:


LOL ANOTHER HEADLOCK RANDY


----------



## fast4drrolla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


lol i agree


----------



## fast4drrolla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


matt striker is a lucky man..smh


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Made me laugh when he said it during Hell in a cell, so had to make it ^__^


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DustyRocker77

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Draconique sig:



I just find it funny.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the card of next years WrestleMania......


----------



## Brye

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the card of next years WrestleMania......


so fuckin true :lmao fpalm


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nighthunter said:


> Made me laugh when he said it during Hell in a cell, so had to make it ^__^


Cheer this man!


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Eddie got us again he lied


:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the card of next years WrestleMania......


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the card of next years WrestleMania......


Oh wait,

John Cena vs Rock @ WM28 is cancelled?


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeNation_ said:


> Oh wait,
> 
> John Cena vs Rock @ WM28 is cancelled?


It's replaced by Triple H vs Triple H WWE Championship match where there's a high chance of Triple H winning due to FORESEEABLE circumstances.


----------



## Shaner1000

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is pure gold.


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeNation_ said:


> Oh wait,
> 
> John Cena vs Rock @ WM28 is cancelled?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*























Just...weird


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


Would have been much funnier if instead of Rey Mysterio you put Sin Cara. :lmao


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Had to be done


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I would mark hard if HHH tired to put on the next RAW by himself


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



stevefox1200 said:


> I would mark hard if HHH tired to put on the next RAW by himself


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



stevefox1200 said:


> I would mark hard if HHH tired to put on the next RAW by himself


Rmb Zack Ryder 'changing his mind'? 
Next Raw: 
-Trips vs Zack Ryder 1hr 30mins match for the Internet Championship.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

When the RAW roster was stuck in Eurpoe because of the volcano eruption last year HHH suggested a two hour Ironman match between him and Steve the camera guy, so that's always a possibility.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> Rmb Zack Ryder 'changing his mind'?
> Next Raw:
> -Trips vs Zack Ryder 1hr 30mins match for the Internet Championship.


Triple H would get squashed for 1h15m









until he enters the Burial mode for the win


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Schutzy86 said:


>


Hilarious


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

steveaustinBSR Steve Austin
Takin care and spikin my lack of hair...am I serious, bro? lockerz.com/s/144655391

Pretty awesome picture.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NatP said:


> steveaustinBSR Steve Austin
> Takin care and spikin my lack of hair...am I serious, bro? lockerz.com/s/144655391
> 
> Pretty awesome picture.


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


>


:lmao it's sealed. Ryder is the next top star in WWE.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

broski 3:16


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

All he needs is a Bud Light lime.


----------



## MaryseFan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MaryseFan said:


>


Haha. That's a good one.


----------



## Germ Incubator

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Bud


True , True


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


>


fpalm


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## jizzle313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


>


Your sig sums up your post lol


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


>


I thought this thread was called funny wrestling pictures.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How I feel when I left the coffee machine on:


----------



## vintage jorts

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



scrilla said:


> I thought this thread was called funny wrestling pictures.


Nope, this thread is called scrilla be trollin here.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

jorts banned, that's what you get for posting unfunny memes... most of the Orton ones were poor really


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WWE's new youth movement...


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thank fuck Jorts got banned, thread might get funny again now.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If I were Dolph, I would be worried that Pat Patterson put his hand over my shoulder.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Why? Don't get how it's funny?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"Pat Patterson has been very openly out of the closet."


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> If I were Dolph, I would be worried that Pat Patterson put his hand over my shoulder.


Oh lord, that's ultra creepy... If the stories are true, then I think Dolph has been violated.



virus21 said:


>


THIS IS OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> Why? Don't get how it's funny?


Ryder hasn't taken care to spike his hair?

:side:


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Ryder hasn't taken care to spike his hair?
> 
> :side:


Yeah, what a poser. :frustrate


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


>


lol:flip:flip


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao

Always thought Orton looked the submissive type lol


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


:lmao Matt's going to go berserk.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


Whats wrong with a girl having a pic taken with a guy? It doesnt mean they have to be fucking


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Whats wrong with a girl having a pic taken with a guy? It doesnt mean they have to be fucking


It's Edge. He's been fucking with Matt Hardy's ass since 2005.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


LMAO Edge you bastard, like Heyman said: "Hide your wives, it's Edge"

Gotta love Edge


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


I think Matt may go through with his suicide this time..

This shit is too funny :lmao


----------



## kingofkings86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ahahahahaaha


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WrestlingObsessed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Goodnight sweet prince Matt Hardy. inb4 Edge sleeps with the Matt's mother


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Please tell me that Edge picture is recent...


----------



## hahawas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Flanny said:


>


Everyone loves to see Hornswoggle get beaten the shit out of him Or should I say:"Little Bastard"?


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


I cried when I saw this. Cried actual tears.

anyway, saw this just as the orton getting kennedy fired thread got closed, and I figured the pictures of wrestlers outside the ring thread was too old


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Please tell me that Edge picture is recent...


From just a few days ago haha


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



> inb4 Edge sleeps with the Matt's mother


Matt's mother is dead


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Matt's mother is dead


Somehow, I don't think that will stop him.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Somehow Randy smiling is always disturbing


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Matt's mother is dead


Hunter, did you hear that?


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


Someone should replace Edge's face with the trollface


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> From just a few days ago haha


LOL, that's fucking brilliant. Someone needs to prank Matt Hardy, going through his house and putting Edge's head over Matt's head in all of his pictures hanging up.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ask and you shall receive:


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Ask and you shall receive:


you are my favourite person.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How in God's name did Matt Hardy get a smoking hot girl like that! 

Life isn't fair. :lmao


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Ask and you shall receive:


LMFAO thank you man


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> How in God's name did Matt Hardy get a smoking hot girl like that!
> 
> Life isn't fair. :lmao


Matt has money and wrestling contacts. Reby has a vagina.

You do the maths.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> How in God's name did Matt Hardy get a smoking hot girl like that!
> 
> Life isn't fair. :lmao


Grapes.


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> If I were Dolph, I would be worried that Pat Patterson put his hand over my shoulder.


Is Ziggler wearing female clothing? Looks like a girl's jacket and a skirt to me.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


WTF!!! u sick FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEAKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Markn out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Those Cena meme's are pure gold!


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> Matt has money and wrestling contacts. Reby has a vagina.
> 
> You do the maths.


Good one bro.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Matt Hardy's current girlfriend Reby Sky with Edge. :lmao And he strikes again!


Edge is


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Poor Matt. In 2005 he had IWC on his side (or so I think since I wasn't around at that time) and in 2011 IWC has turned on Matt.

I almost feel sorry for the guy. I bet he will snap completely this time. Edge might just be in serious trouble when he see's this. It's not like he has anything to lose this time around.


----------



## TLC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahahaha lol Edge is still the man


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Edge pic is awesome.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

wow @ Hardy's girlfriend with Edge.. 'too much real life' for poor matt after the Lita incident, if there's something to that I wouldn't be surprised if this is the thing that sends Matt.. *put on sunglasses* over the edge.

I'd lock my doors at night if I was Adam Copeland, Hardy might decide to put his own spin on a Chris Benoit Special and strangle Edge's family with sausage links & blame it on "the entity".


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I heard that Matt has become good friends with Orton.....

Matt told me is because he started hearing "voices in his head". 8*D


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Quick Matt, check Reby's phone for text messages!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

and now back to topic please


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


> and now back to topic please


:lmao Viperplex


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL at he's gay one:lmao.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL at he's gay one:lmao.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


There's your name Kurt


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The pic of Edge with Reba easily wins this thread. If this was really recent, I hope he sent it to Matt in rehab.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

it's official .. edge is the prince of all trolls :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> There's your name Kurt


I dare you to tweet this pic right to Kurt Angle
:hmm:


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


WWWYKI


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

















Walls said:


> The pic of Edge with Reba easily wins this thread. If this was really recent, I hope he sent it to Matt in rehab.


It's from this week!

Who knows, maybe Reby sent it to him. Talk about motivation! Get clean so you can kick his ass Matt :lmao I think they live in the same town. Or state. 


Rocky Mark said:


> it's official .. edge is the prince of all trolls :lmao


:lmao

It literally had me cracking up for a loong while


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

CM Punk slimed at the Australian Kid's Choice Awards


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kids you say...


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao the head jerking had me LOLing hard.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


Hilarious lol at the signs "Goku 3:16" and Triple I referring to Tien


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> CM Punk slimed at the Australian Kid's Choice Awards




:lmao


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> How in God's name did Matt Hardy get a smoking hot girl like that!
> 
> Life isn't fair. :lmao


They have a lot of things in common.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> They have a lot of things in common.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


I will take this as a hilarious contribution to the thread. 

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

looks like mark henry saw maryse's nudes for the first time.

even has the licking of the lips too!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I didn't watch all of SD, was that recent? if so, LOL. I just can't imagine heel Henry making that expression.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

yeah he made that face after big show nearly killed him on the most recent smackdown.


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


I wish that if Y2J ever comes back to WWE he uses this scene for a promo video.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xyron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WordsWordsWords said:


>


looks like he just saw a double whopper


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WWE replaying WrestleMania 20 on WWE Network.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheCelticRebel said:


> WWE replaying WrestleMania 20 on WWE Network.


That's actually quite creepy.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Most of their interactions made me LOL


----------



## WWE Forever!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


lol Tap Out says Y2J! Very funny. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



God Movement said:


> looks like he just saw a double whopper


Or saw Mae Young naked again...


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheCelticRebel said:


> WWE replaying WrestleMania 20 on WWE Network.


Guerrero hugging a big black person  Wonder whos wallet got stolen this time.

Bazinga.


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WWE Forever! said:


> lol Tap Out says Y2J! Very funny. Thanks for sharing it.


ASK HIM! ASK HIM!


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is that censored pic of Benoit for real?


----------



## hahawas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



K-Fed said:


> Is that censored pic of Benoit for real?


It'd be funny if it was! Imagine everytime JR says Beniot, they just beep it out.

I think they just cut the main event out completely


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



hahawas said:


> It'd be funny if it was! Imagine everytime JR says Beniot, they just beep it out.
> 
> I think they just cut the main event out completely


It'd be funny if they recorded another wrestler doing all the moves he did in the match and somehow Photoshop their body right over his during the match.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



K-Fed said:


> Most of their interactions made me LOL


I agree. They have a natural chemistry, I wonder why. :hmm:

Seriously though, you can tell they work fluidly together.

DAMNIT.

You know what I mean.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> I agree. They have a natural chemistry, I wonder why. :hmm:
> 
> Seriously though, *you can tell they work fluidly together.*
> 
> DAMNIT.
> 
> You know what I mean.


:lmao Seriously tho, yeah I know what you mean. Hopefully when Maryse gets better and Miz is actually "back" they'll have some more funny moments. I guess when your are working on screen with your real life GF there has to be chemistry :hmm:









DAT LOOK.









LOL


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheCelticRebel said:


> WWE replaying WrestleMania 20 on WWE Network.


ROFL. I hate WWE censoring Benoit, but this one is just fucking hilarious. And what's funnier is I wouldn't be surprised if WWE actually used this as a clip to replay WM20. I wouldn't mind it cause it's pretty funny.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love in her eyes :sad:


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol someone ships Miz/Maryse ;P










you have to get it, to get it XD


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> Love in her eyes :sad:


Yea breh, Miz is a lucky ass dude. I'm jelly.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If I was The Miz for a day, I'd pound her so much his cock would rip off.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> lol someone ships Miz/Maryse ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to get it, to get it XD


I don't get it broski?



For The Win said:


> If I was The Miz for a day, I'd pound her so much his cock would rip off.


Same here bro, either that or till I collapse from exhaustion.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yeah, whichever came (*giggle*) first


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



K-Fed said:


> I don't get it broski?


Awwh jokes are never funny when you have to explain them, but does:

"I've had surgery faive times in my left kneee" ring a bell?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> Awwh jokes are never funny when you have to explain them, but does:
> 
> "I've had surgery faive times in my left kneee" ring a bell?


STAY SAFE

DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME

OR AT SCHOOL


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM12Punk said:


> It's Edge. *He's been fucking with Matt Hardy's ass since 2005*.


We found out about it in 2005, doesn't mean it hadn't started earlier. Btw, you may want to rephrase the bolded


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Rock owns Morrison at :46


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


> Rock owns Morrison at :46


lol :lmao 

successful rock is successful


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Saw this one on Miz's twitter: 
http://twitter.com/#!/mikethemiz/media/slideshow?url=http%3A%2F%2Fyfrog.com%2F18prchxj


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheCelticRebel said:


>


The steph one is scary. LOL at the Eve on tho.


----------



## BrokenWater

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WWE: The musical


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BrokenWater said:


> WWE: The musical


Holy fuck! :lmao :lmao :lmao

Sin Cara would be proud of that :lmao


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheCelticRebel said:


>


You mean penis


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Mind = Blown.











Also,


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Mind = Blown.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BrokenWater said:


> WWE: The musical


Better head scissors take down then K2 has ever pulled off.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Volantredx said:


> Better head scissors take down then K2 has ever pulled off.


True Story.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



K-Fed said:


>


god damn you! I was about to post this then I saw you did...but, the video is hilarious with the spanish announcing.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Volantredx said:


> Better head scissors take down then K2 has ever pulled off.


Agreed.


----------



## Aots16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


Gawd damn hes lucky. Vickie is so god damn sexy.


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS


----------



## LastRide

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rock316AE said:


>


3 way?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Looks like they're taking Batista's job.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LastRide said:


> 3 way?


well , at least we finally know that austin and goldberg were in a match together


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aots16 said:


> Gawd damn hes lucky. Vickie is so god damn sexy.


no, she's not.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BrokenWater said:


> WWE: The musical


landed on her feet! wowzers!


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFrZS-RaeBg


0:35
gotta appreciate rock's comment


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i'm surprised the concept of "triple h vs broomstick" didn't make it to this thread already .. come on now let's pick up the paste a bit and start with the photoshop already


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> i'm surprised the concept of "triple h vs broomstick" didn't make it to this thread already .. come on now let's pick up the paste a bit and start with the photoshop already



















Broom to the rest of the roster:


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hipster Jericho:



















Try not to kill this one.
http://memegenerator.net/Hipster-Jericho


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dynastynyy said:


> god damn you! I was about to post this then I saw you did...but, the video is hilarious with the spanish announcing.


LOL Midgets.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thought it was worth posting up. That legend Ricardo follows DumbKellyKelly on twitter.










Pretty funny he follows a parody account of someone that works in his own company.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dynastynyy said:


> god damn you! I was about to post this then I saw you did...but, the video is hilarious with the spanish announcing.




FLYING MIDGET??? RING THAT FUCKING BELL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pyroshark18

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










irony


----------



## AgentKay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

damn reading all these took up a good part of my week. So much laughter though, gj everyone who contributed.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



scrilla said:


> irony


This is my favorite picture in the entire thread. I loved Angelina's cameo in the first episode.


----------



## krupy6555

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Edge is the man ! :lmao:lmao


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Danielson's gay porn career prior to wrestling.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture but i lol'd


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krupy6555 said:


> Edge is the man ! :lmao:lmao


It was already posted man, but it's still funny.


----------



## hahawas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



scrilla said:


> Danielson's gay porn career prior to wrestling.


That has just made my day!!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









2011


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rock316AE said:


> 2011


LMAO, good fucking god... Why is he trying so damn hard to look 30 years younger than he is? That haircut is hilarious...


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

He what like 240 now?


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rock316AE said:


> 2011


That takes all the heat of Jericho being a 40 year old with blonde highlights in his hair. A freakin' Mohawk? Batista looks ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rock316AE said:


> 2011


Seems like Batista absorbed Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Who's going to tell him he's dressing like a tool? I sure as fuck won't :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rock316AE said:


> 2011


So Dave is going for the underfeed, coked out, British punk rocker look


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kennedy=god said:


> Not a picture but i lol'd


He looks like a vampire.


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Well gentlemen Wrestlecrap has once again delivered. Credit to frogslpash45. Words can't do this justice.


----------



## Wild Pegasus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"delivered." Right. And once again, Wrestlecrap continues to prove that the only reason it exists anymore is for Rewriting the Book.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ratedr4life said:


>


:lmao:lmao

especially loved the last one


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> This is my favorite picture in the entire thread. I loved Angelina's cameo in the first episode.


And Angelina Love didn't win an Emmy? Calling Bullshit, Y'all.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love being away from this forum for a while just to read all the pages I've missed in this thread :lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How Teddy wants us to react every Smackdown:


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bret Hart's drawing of John Cena.


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



zkorejo said:


>


what in the fuck lol


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



zkorejo said:


>


"Damn Shawn, I didn't know it was this small."


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



king_lennox said:


> what in the fuck lol


Lol.. he is probably looking for his urn.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Jinder is missing Khali.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Jinder is missing Khali.


:lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Jinder is missing Khali.


Ricardo having a BBQ. No one hand him the mayo! :lmao


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™;10446440 said:


> Jinder is missing Khali.


That is not even the best part.










Mackin' on bitches. Dat swag.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> That is not even the best part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mackin' on bitches. Dat swag.


Nah. Best part is Blue Sin Cara in casual clothes leaning against the truck on the far right, just chillin'


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Best part is Blue Sin Cara in casual clothes leaning against the truck on the far right, just chillin'


Sin Cara is looking directly at Beth Phoenix and Natalya sitting on the chairs.....wonder what he's thinking. :lmao


----------



## VLR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Sin Cara is looking directly at Beth Phoenix and Natalya sitting on the chairs.....wonder what he's thinking. :lmao


Waiting for the gif version, with him just pointing at them :lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best Sin Cara poster was the one when he's on top of the turnbuckle with Sheamus using a chair to clear out the MITB participants with the caption:

Sin Cara: He's Knows That Chair Isn't Real. 

:lmao


----------



## Theff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Serving up the wieners again Ricardo eh?


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



zkorejo said:


>


WTF!!!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Let's see if you can create a meme out of this guy! :lmao

http://memegenerator.net/instance/10598367

EDIT- How do you get it to display the image on the post?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol why is cara wearing his mask?


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


> lol why is cara wearing his mask?


Luchadores never show their face


----------



## Castor Troy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


thats fucking amazing haha !


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Punk _really_ loves commentary:


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

As if Wade couldn't be any more awesome:

http://twitter.com/#!/WadeBarrett/media/slideshow?url=http://yfrog.com/h7efrymhj


----------



## MoneyStax

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Christian's legal team...


----------



## MutaScale

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Colt of Personality = Yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

For anyone else that thought Cody's laugh was awkwardly dragged out...


----------



## ahorrig

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol @ this thread. If i improve my paint skills i may make something....


----------



## Anjelena Jhon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahaha awesome what a great photo shots..hehe amazing.wow such a nice and good thread i found here,,as well as also you are providing good info,,and i will must say its just due to yours all the efforts and hard work which can be seen here.i am so glad to post on this..this has been a so interesting read, would love to read more here....good work,,good luck..


----------



## dude69

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lets play guess who

1.









2.









3.









who are the people in pics 1,2 and 3?


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dude69 said:


> Lets play guess who
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who are the people in pics 1,2 and 3?


Cena Dont know tommy dreamer And rick rude and undataka11oneeleven!!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CP Munk said:


> Cena Dont know tommy dreamer And rick rude and undataka11oneeleven!!


It's Scott Hall with Undertaker


----------



## LastRide

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Who is that with Tommy Dreamer in the second pick?

First pic: John Cena
Second pic: Tommy Dreamer and I don't know who's the other one
Third pic: Undertaker and Scott Hall


----------



## dude69

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LastRide said:


> Who is that with Tommy Dreamer in the second pick?
> 
> First pic: John Cena
> Second pic: Tommy Dreamer and I don't know who's the other one
> Third pic: Undertaker and Scott Hall


yep thats right. wonder what Dreamer would say about that pic now lol


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wait for it....


----------



## Molfino

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Once again....yum.


Very yum indeed!


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Un0fficial

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Raab said:


> gotta be the worlds best come back, never seen it coming, im in shock, just wow


My god your signature is perfect...


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If Maryse did that then I would just splooge. :lmao


----------



## Rah

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> It's Scott Hall with Undertaker


Mind blown, I've always thought that to be Rude.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I hate to be a Jerry Lawler, but it's Matt's old buddy old pal


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


>


No wonder Vickie lost weight Matt nicked all her food.



dude69 said:


> 2.


I think it's Lance Storm


----------



## GrandCougar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Wait for it....


Wow.... just wow....


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Molfino said:


> Very yum indeed!


Not that i dont appreciate half nude Orton how is that funny?>


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> I hate to be a Jerry Lawler, but it's Matt's old buddy old pal


Matt going after Vickie? Clearly trying to get one over on Edge for once :side:


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


How is that funny?


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


WTF???


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What the hell :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> If Maryse did that then I would just splooge. :lmao


Have you seen those things? It's not like they'd jiggle, or move.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Have you seen those things? It's not like they'd jiggle, or move.


I know, right. Fake titties are such a buzzkill for me. Maryse is still fine as hell though.


----------



## Batistwo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

We walk alone, in the alone ...










... and we are ... the Spirit Squad!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## predator60

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


>


What the hell is wrong with his hand, looks like he is holding a finger??


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


>


not funny, but its hot


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



For The Win said:


> not funny, but its hot


That


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sXeCalli said:


>


:lmao

Love it.


----------



## Ultimate Ursid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I lol'd.


At the stupidity.


----------



## Izzytron3030

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vintage jorts said:


> Nope, this thread is called scrilla be trollin here.


haha he got banned


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Super Saiyan Sheamus has an intense power level of over 9000!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



greendayedgehead said:


> I hate to be a Jerry Lawler, but it's Matt's old buddy old pal


I think Matt is still really good friends with Pizza.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*
























:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MoneyStax said:


> Christian's legal team...


:lmao


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao


WTF? Punk imitating "Ravishing" Rick Rude!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Meanwhile at Bound For Glory...










Taz: "Listen to this capacity crowd!"


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Meanwhile at Bound For Glory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz: "Listen to this capacity crowd!"


That looks almost exactly like the gym the high school that I went to had, haha


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheCelticRebel said:


> That looks almost exactly like the gym the high school that I went to had, haha


You do know that was before the show started right?


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao

Who wouldn't wanna do that?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

see sig


----------



## BrokenWater

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

















(Check out the kid in the middle)

Ricardo thought she was on the pill...


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


Lucky Orton...


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Meanwhile at Bound For Glory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz: "Listen to this capacity crowd!"


hahahahhaa


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tony316 said:


>


Loool, WWE's answer to the tag team division problems.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ultimate Ursid said:


>


Not very funny but did make me notice that that's Davey Boy in the background. Never noticed he was there before.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## GrandCougar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


Didn't know Kaká was a Broski lol


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I can see it now.

Ricardo: You have a vagina!
Woman: I know bro. You totally want it.

Dat Ricardo Swag


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found this while I was reading up on some stuff on wikipedia at work:



Might be kind of childish but just reading through the article and seeing these uhm... details edited in made me chuckle. ^v^


----------



## patrik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kingpin said:


> Not so much a WWE picture, but WWE related.
> 
> [/IMG]


hahahah nice


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> Ricardo: You have a vagina!
> Woman: I know bro. You totally want it.
> 
> Dat Ricardo Swag


Do you think he'd ring announce himself having sex


:lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Do you think he'd ring announce himself having sex
> 
> 
> :lmao


El siguiente partido es un partido de sexo. Entrar en el dormitorio, con un peso de 105 libras, de México, esta chica al azar. Y ahora, entrando en el dormitorio, llegando a 216 libras, el hombre más grande de todos los tiempos. El hombre con más botín en el mundo. Ricardo Rodríguez.

http://translate.google.com/






Translation:
The next game is a game of sex. Entering the bedroom, with a weight of 105 pounds, of Mexico, this random girl. And now, entering the room, reaching 216 pounds, the greatest man of all time. The man with more booty in the world. Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> El siguiente partido es un partido de sexo. Entrar en el dormitorio, con un peso de 105 libras, de México, esta chica al azar. Y ahora, entrando en el dormitorio, llegando a 216 libras, el hombre más grande de todos los tiempos. El hombre con más botín en el mundo. Ricardo Rodríguez.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> The next game is a game of sex. Entering the bedroom, with a weight of 105 pounds, of Mexico, this random girl. And now, entering the room, reaching 216 pounds, the greatest man of all time. The man with more booty in the world. Ricardo Rodriguez.


Dat swag

:lmao


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## .:.THYFERN.:.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## jm99

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

A lil sledgehammer inside


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



daryl74 said:


>


Who is that, and what are they throwing?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Whoever it is is a great shot, right in the side of the face lol


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> Who is that, and what are they throwing?


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

John Cena gets superkicked by the Ultimate Rainbow


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> Who is that, and what are they throwing?


That is Layla and she's throwing a shoe


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> John Cena gets superkicked by the Ultimate Rainbow


I would love to see AppleJack kick Cena.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


Good lord this picture needs to be banished off the face of the earth. So I'm quoting it so you guys have to suffer too 


Flair's got nothing on my ladie  (look in sig)


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










LMFAO

Dayum Layla has good aim must be used to throwing shoes in fights

:lmao


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I can't find the video but a few weeks ago there was a hockey player who did the G2S taunt after he knocked another player out.


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Cena keeps providing new material every week!


----------



## jizzle313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

NO FUCKING PONY SHIT

NOT HERE!!!!!!!

carry on


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jm99 said:


>


you forgot the punch line


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


Ugh.... Bret Hart exposed his bare ass at a house show I went to in 1992... Four years old, and I still remember it perfectly.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> you forgot the punch line



...


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



.:.THYFERN.:. said:


>


LOl honestly that last one made me laugh.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone think the latest botchamania ending was made from this thread?


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can someone explain the Morrison lunch thing? I don't get it. Guess I missed a Raw or something..


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Somebody HAS to tweet Cena a few of those hypocritical Cena memes, i want to see what he has to say for himself.


----------



## Macharius

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> John Cena gets superkicked by the Ultimate Rainbow


I'd mark! I'd mark forever!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Anyone think the latest botchamania ending was made from this thread?


that roddy piper bit was weird

EDIT: oops (people still use oops) didn't realize there was a botchamania 189


----------



## Bill Nye

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These are so funny! lol


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SpazzWagon said:


> Can someone explain the Morrison lunch thing? I don't get it. Guess I missed a Raw or something..


His most recent shirt:


----------



## Chausie

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> His most recent shirt:


Why would he do such a thing


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NatP said:


> Cena keeps providing new material every week!


Someone DOES need to tweet these to Cena by god


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Chausie said:


> Why would he do such a thing


Doubt he designed it. And if he did, well that could explain a few things


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










That back suplex would make Kurt Angle proud involved.


----------



## xenon_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> That back suplex would make Kurt Angle proud involved.


I've been an active veiwer of this thread for some time now, and as many laughs as I've got from it, I've never been compelled to post. But I must publicly endorse this amazing peice of footage.

Real or staged, it entertained the living crap out of me. Screw it, I'm passing this one around my friends. Great find, Aid180


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> That back suplex would make Kurt Angle proud involved.


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!!!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

SOOOOPREXA ONE TWOOO THREEEE!!!!!1


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> That back suplex would make Kurt Angle proud involved.


What a bridge!!!


----------



## Dopman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Chausie said:


> Why would he do such a thing


either wwe clothing designers are purpously trying to burry Morrison. or he asked them to put that.


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Meanwhile at Bound For Glory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz: "Listen to this capacity crowd!"


Is that legit? How pathetic....


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://memegenerator.net/instance/10797319

I thought you might like this Sheamus meme.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> http://memegenerator.net/instance/10797319
> 
> I thought you might like this Sheamus meme.


Pretty good, but Jamie Nobel would have been a better reference.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> Pretty good, but Jamie Nobel would have been a better reference.


Someone already did that so I had to use Sin Cara. :lmao


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao

Booker T on Smackdown was funny. "LOOK AT DA FACE! HE IS HIDEOUS!"


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



stevefox1200 said:


> NO FUCKING PONY SHIT
> 
> NOT HERE!!!!!!!
> 
> carry on


MLP is better than your favorite television show. That's a fact that you're just gonna have to deal with one day bro. You can't hide forever.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tony316 said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










It's probably been done before but still!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Punk vs HHH, look at the fan sign


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tony316 said:


>


I swear this thread has me in friggin tears every time I do an update view on it. The Layla throwing a shoe was funny as hell, this quoted pic is both funny and scary at the same time.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


this is amazing and needs an All Japan-like "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao The guy in Red.


----------



## Marker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ha ha  Its all funny!


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Ahhh Punk, you nerd.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kentonbomb said:


> :lmao The guy in Red.


seriously , is that for real ?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Ahhh Punk, you nerd.


Punk sorta looks like Eminem.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kentonbomb said:


> :lmao The guy in Red.





Rocky Mark said:


> seriously , is that for real ?


No way is that real, but it's funny as hell LMAO


----------



## It's True

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TKOK! said:


> Punk sorta looks like Eminem.


beat me to it


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TKOK! said:


> Punk sorta looks like Eminem.


well i guess punk … 










… wasn't into rock 


*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH*


----------



## cvspartan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> well i guess punk …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … wasn't into rock
> 
> 
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## I'm a Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> well i guess punk …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … wasn't into rock
> 
> 
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH*



LOL! awesome :lmao


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

































Some new stuff that I found to revive this thread.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pyroshark18

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I can watch this all day hahaha.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That looks like the microphone is ejaculating. But sometimes if you look it looks like his mouth is ejaculating. What a masterpiece.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From Lance Storm's World of Hurt. A guy starts a "Prince of Perversion" character for himself, similar to Goldust back in the day, but, well, way more gay. And this poor guy has to train with him:


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pyroshark18 said:


> I can watch this all day hahaha.


Is he saying "The Rock"?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pyroshark18 said:


> I can watch this all day hahaha.


:lmao

New Cena meme...


----------



## mistrymachine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love the people cheering in the background right as he spits :lmao it's like applauding a pornstar when he ejaculates


----------



## GrandCougar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Triple H hurt?










Time to celebrate!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> well i guess punk …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … wasn't into rock
> 
> 
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH*


:lmao

Amazing.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just realised Alex Reid looks like Zack Ryder


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Just realised Alex Reid looks like Zack Ryder


LOL and Mason Ryan looks like a roided up Gerald Butler...


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Just realised Alex Reid looks like Zack Ryder



















I see some resemblance.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> Triple H hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to celebrate!!


:lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Brye

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This was so funny I just had to post it.










credit to: http://ilovewrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Botchedspot, epic as ever.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


> This was so funny I just had to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to: http://ilovewrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/


:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





































the last one is epic .. i'm a trips fan but that got me :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

THE SIG


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


> This was so funny I just had to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to: http://ilovewrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/


:lmao

John Cena is so popular that even Kermit The Frog wears his hat and does the 'You Can't See Me'.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

my sig


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>





thesafemouse said:


> This was so funny I just had to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to: http://ilovewrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/





these are win! lol
i'd love to see kermit in a "rise above hate" shirt too


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


To be fair, when I first saw this on botchedspot, first thing I thought was, that is a face turn not a heel turn haha. That wife was nagging him big time. He deserved redemption


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


>


LMFAO


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> my sig


More hot then funny so thumbs up from me!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


> Botchedspot, epic as ever.


pretty cute


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pyroshark18 said:


> I can watch this all day hahaha.


that's gross
LOL he's saying "the rock"


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeNation_ said:


> :lmao
> 
> John Cena is so popular that even Kermit The Frog wears his hat and does the 'You Can't See Me'.


ok this has gone too far , now you even think the muppets are real !


----------



## Banksy78

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeNation_ said:


> :lmao
> 
> John Cena is so popular that even Kermit The Frog wears his hat and does the 'You Can't See Me'.


I hate you


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Found this today LOL


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is gold once again :lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


One guy with a bunch of little jimmies with a WE hate Cena shirt? Who's we? He's sitting there alone. 

Obvious plant is obvious.



Adding to thread:


----------



## Sharpshooter 79.4

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Traddy-X said:


> *Made* this today LOL


Fixed.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

if not mistaken , christian sold the RKO well on raw .. what's the problem ?


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










My personal favorite.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sharpshooter 79.4 said:


> Fixed.


Didn't actually I would say if I did. Nice try though.


----------



## XrayZen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a pic, but a still captured from 10/24/11 Raw, as Cena announces the Rock as his partner ,,, He had a little saliva malfunction.
Camera quickly panned away, and the drool was gone 2 seconds later.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


LOL

I love how he has that :sad: look on his face when Cena is looking at him


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol at the JoMo one after all those before that one xD


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


That last one made me have chortles.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


These are excellent.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Oh Cole.


----------



## John-Morrison™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^:lmao


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*IF YOU SEE IT BRICKS WILL BE SHAT*


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


lol the best quotes hahahaha


----------



## LastRide

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LastRide said:


>


Awesome pic is awesome.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:faint:

Dear lord...


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











Dunno if this has been posted already. That is indeed Kelly Kelly taking a piss in a sink.


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

been browsing a blog that kept me entertained during the horrendous 2009...

this is what i found XD


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> been browsing a blog that kept me entertained during the horrendous 2009...
> 
> this is what i found XD


More like *That's how bad your PUSSY smells*


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> *IF YOU SEE IT BRICKS WILL BE SHAT*


I want to say its the guy in the Cena shirt shaking/choking the lady (I think it's a lady) next to him. But it also looks like Vickie's boobs just fucking drop out of their bra or something. I really hope its just my imagination.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> *IF YOU SEE IT BRICKS WILL BE SHAT*


*WACKY Waving INFLATABLE ARM FLAILING TUBE MAN*


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

bumpski


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread should be stickied


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is the greatest thread made in 2011. Well apart from when Melina was released. Oh man did I laugh that day. :lmao


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> This is the greatest thread made in 2011. Well apart from when Melina was released. Oh man did I laugh that day. :lmao


This thread wasn't made in 2011 brah.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Had to.. ghehe


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LastRide said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


is that dixie carter?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Another reason why Wade Barrett should be pushed.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Another reason why Wade Barrett should be pushed.


Wade Barrett needs to upgrade to Photo Bucket Pro?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



METTY said:


> Wade Barrett needs to upgrade to Photo Bucket Pro?


Gah. Stupid photobucket. Here it is now.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Gah. Stupid photobucket. Here it is now.


Lol.

Barrett is great.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> is that dixie carter?


Yes


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL^


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


Looks like someone got a spear in the rear.:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Gah. Stupid photobucket. Here it is now.


:lmao

Get him on Britain's Got Talent


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


LMAO at the bullying one.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Triple H is a fat ass...:lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^ You could at least source Reddit for that, and not try and pass it off as your own.


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








Found this another site i have no idea whats happening init tbh.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> ^^ You could at least source Reddit for that, and not try and pass it off as your own.


I never said it was mine. 99% of this thread isn't OC anyway so chill out and post more pics.


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a pic, but I had a good laugh. At 2:20 Bob Kelso somewhat impersontes Vince and talks about John Morrison...


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Love how if they are arguing or not they still end up in a Tag Team match lol!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


HAHAHA :lmao


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just posted this in another thread, but will do so here again.

Saturday Night's Main Event 1985 Halloween.































Iron Sheik as Batman


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










...Batista the animal lover :lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> ...Batista the animal lover :lmao


Looks like the bear is setting him up with a PAWer Bomb, ok that joke was dry but the bear does


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Batista one with the bear was gold


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Izzytron3030

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

No Lashes^ 
@[email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


>


What has been seen...Cannot be unseen.


----------



## jizzle313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ hahahahahahahahha


----------



## Batistwo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


Titus O'Neil as ... Sword Man? :lmao I wonder how.


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


Curt Hawkins has his very own Action Figure... And I can't find them at WalMart #areyouseriousbro


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

w/ sir Charles :lmao


----------



## QuasarQuinn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahahahahahaha


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## borola

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hey who could have known that this would be my first post on this forum

Btw many funny pictures!


----------



## jizzle313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


> :lmao


I forsee a future Judge Judy episode where Cody sues Randy for the damage to the mask

:lmao


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not sure if it's posted already but...


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM12Punk said:


> Not sure if it's posted already but...


Seems like its been posted and that white stuff on Teddy Long just looks gross......


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



li/<o said:


> Seems like its been posted and that white stuff on Teddy Long just looks gross......












Any relations?


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hope I am not re posting these 

































Best one


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can someone repost the picture of Cena and The Rock where Rock is driving a car? And the CM Punk "Broski of the Week" picture.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Another reason why Wade Barrett should be pushed.


:lmao

Barrett is awesome.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


> This was so funny I just had to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to: http://ilovewrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/


LOL At Kermit imagining about jerking Cena off.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>


:lmao, this will probably be what is shown on the WWE Network.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sephiroth said:


> And the CM Punk "Broski of the Week" picture.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Phil5991 said:


> Any relations?


well just let your mind wonder lol


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Mega Powers handshake










Reborn


----------



## TheEndIsHere1000

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kurt Anal hahahaha


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Super Loco (Super Crazy) vs Aguila (Essa Rios) in '97


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK said:


>


Poor Doggie.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Batista does make for some funny gifs. I give you Titanic... part 2 staring Dave.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK said:


>


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










- Vic


----------



## Batistwo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Darren Young goes Super Saiyan 2.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

CM Punk trollface


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dk4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

double post...opps


----------



## dk4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

One I made from last night TNA, Don't be harsh its my first one I made


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bischoff doesn't even need to try to do troll faces. He has a natural instinct doing them. 

Gosh that guy is just so hatable. He smiles like a real corporate prick that one.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Bischoff doesn't even need to try to do troll faces. He has a natural instinct doing them.
> 
> Gosh that guy is just so hatable. He smiles like a real corporate prick that one.


That is so truth I was looking at Bishoffs face hes a born troll face LOL

Also Agree that his son looks like one of those corporate assholes


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Not sure if this one has been posted yet


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted yet


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Too good not to post:


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


That seems more distubing than funny


----------



## RatedNZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Too good not to post:


Stiener is the king of promos


----------



## Batistwo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






The singing ... OH MY-


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


LOL, I know Cena is doing more then alright, but this is sad and hilarious at the same time. :lmao










Edit: Don't know if this was posted already, but I got this off of tumblr.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> That seems more distubing than funny


WHY THE FUCK WOULD DARREN YOUNG BLEACH HIMSELF


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


CAN'T....UN...SEE!


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




























:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I chuckled when I first saw it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kingofstuff said:


>


Sweet zombie jesus....


:lmao

Rep this user


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## bliss

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Defective

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL this is creepy^^^^


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

MiniBrother


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sweet jebus!

My eyes ...


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



bliss said:


>


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love this thread!!

IT MUST LIVE FOREVER!!


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



bliss said:


>


I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## maxblaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found a bunch of random ones I had made/found so I figured I would upload and thumbnail size so they didn't drag out the entire page..click to enlarge.

Just noticed I had 2 Mongo the Hut ones loaded..oh well..haha


----------



## Raab

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

In the Hogan one, the 'Mini Brother' looks like Dick Van **** IMO lol


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adrenalized87

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



daryl74 said:


>


This one is great! The first line is definately from one of the old school Road warriors promos from AWA!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

C.M. Punk and friends at a GnR show. His buddy looks rather familiar, but he's also looks extremely generic if you know what I mean.

Ole'!


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dat ginger beard.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Aww fuck. I feel kinda weird seeing Generico's face. Like a soul-raping feeling. It was supposed to remain a mystery. :'(


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> Aww fuck. I feel kinda weird seeing Generico's face. Like a soul-raping feeling. It was supposed to remain a mystery. :'(


He looks like a ginger Chris Hero.

I felt the same way when I saw Delirious speaking perfect English in that documentary about Indie Wrestling.








@ 10:44 and 12:15

I'm just ruining Christmas for everybody tonight!


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I agree with Cactus, it's like a huge reality bitchslap I just got there with Delirious and Generico.


----------



## Pulsations

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These are awesome.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

bump


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










He knows it

we know it 

even Zack Ryder knows it

hopefully undertaker will never know it


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

See sig.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao

That is glorious


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Saving for future deployment in Survivor Series discussion thread.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

R-truth is awesome :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYZZd51N6VY


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How do you post a video for youtube? (I mean not the link but the video)


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JCarbo04 said:


> See sig.



LMAO


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



youssef123 said:


> R-truth is awesome :lmao



[ youtube]THE LETTERS AND NUMBERS AFTER THE = SIGN IN THE YOUTUBE VIDEO LINK [/ youtube]

Without the spaces

~


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KO Bossy said:


> Dunno if this has been posted already. That is indeed Kelly Kelly taking a piss in a sink.


Legit? Ugh.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


























CRY YOU MUTT, CRY


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone needs to put a caption of Punks ass from last night


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The words "Son, I am disappoint" need to be added to the following gif:


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Why in the fuck is this thread not sticky yet.


----------



## Theff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> The words "Son, I am disappoint" need to be added to the following gif:



Amazing Gif.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Nachti

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










just found that on memebase


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nachti said:


> just found that on memebase


Their goes ever getting over as a big deal in that game.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Agmaster said:


> Their goes ever getting over as a big deal in that game.


I know you typed words, but I don't understand what you are saying. :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> The words "Son, I am disappoint" need to be added to the following gif:


Needs Forever Alone put on Cena's head and the rage one on Rock for hilarity


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

CM Punk: Newest Addition to the Wafflehouse Employee family


----------



## Punk29

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


> CM Punk: Newest Addition to the Wafflehouse Employee family


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dude69

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



daryl74 said:


>


:lmao :lmao i guess im a man then


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Underscore said:


> Legit? Ugh.


I remember seeing that exact Pic of Kelly years ago, I was so turned off by it that it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth to this day, Kelly looks hot on most nights but when I get reminded of this picture It puts me off.


----------



## T-Dot1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



T-Dot1 said:


>


That lucky SOB


----------



## eljoker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This remind you guys of any one?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhIK8ZW0Gpk


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rated R™ said:


> I remember seeing that exact Pic of Kelly years ago, I was so turned off by it that it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth to this day, Kelly looks hot on most nights but when I get reminded of this picture It puts me off.


Why, because she's young and got drunk (hopefully she was drunk while doing that) with her friends and a pic was taken of it? She could be sober and piss in a sink like that everyday and I'd still nail her, without question.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Walls said:


> Why, because she's young and got drunk (hopefully she was drunk while doing that) with her friends and a pic was taken of it? She could be sober and piss in a sink like that everyday and I'd still nail her, without question.


anyway, girl with her panties down havng a piss in a sink = fit


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











Kevin Nash .. still pimpin' at 52


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


>


Aha that's quality!!


----------



## EricYoung'sBeard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Daddy.


----------



## oliman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

haha awsome


----------



## oliman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## oliman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> Kevin Nash .. still pimpin' at 52


I applaud Nash, both are hot.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Is there something im missing?


----------



## EricYoung'sBeard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a photo but still funny.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some of my favorites:




























There is another one where wrestler gets slammed on his back and he bounces a feet up in the air, but can't find it.


----------



## T-Dot1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have that gif of Rock going to hit Mankind with the chair, misses, hits the ropes, and the chair flies back and hits him in the face?


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Are we sure Miz wasn't the one blazing up?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



T-Dot1 said:


>


How is that one funny? That invokes more of a feeling of "Lucky Bastard" than humor.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That rock via satellite pic is amusing..if one wanted to use one of these pics as a banner..how would
one go about this?...Does someone have to shrink it? i have no clue about computer stuff like that
i know how to check email and how to spend 2-3 hours fapping online is about it.


----------



## T-Dot1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> How is that one funny? That invokes more of a feeling of "Lucky Bastard" than humor.


The Rock's making out with bitches on national TV. That's hilarious.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

not exactly a picture but ..


----------



## buypai

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i hope someone reminds michael cole of the heidenrape on-air when he's acting all cocky.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Remember this one...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOLLLL


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> Kevin Nash .. still pimpin' at 52


Dat just for men it works wonders.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Remember this one...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Remember this one...


Thats the best one post so far.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hahah the crowd popped for him falling.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TKOK! said:


> Hqahah the crowd pooped for him falling.


wut


----------



## bigbuxxx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"pooped" "popped" same thing


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

they also pooped.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Alberto Del Rio: The Early Years


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My sig, it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



> http://www.wwe.com/f/ep/image/2011/09/20111121_wwecomexclusives_miz_c.jpg


:lmao

*insert "cant fap to that Edge" image*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Please, please, control yourselves ladies and gents.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Please, please, control yourselves ladies and gents.


Can't tell who that is. DiBiase?


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> Can't tell who that is. DiBiase?


Hellz yeah. Dat ass just gives it away.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










SMELL THAT BITCH!!


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Killswitch Stunner said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Please, please, control yourselves ladies and gents.


Least sexiest movement ever lol


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Please, please, control yourselves ladies and gents.


He's sticking it to Invisible Girl.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> He's sticking it to Invisible Girl.


Sadly he has to resort to using his imagination since Maryse left him.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Riddle101 said:


> Sadly he has to resort to using his imagination since Maryse left him.


Sucks. But there are other Divas.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Riddle101 said:


> Sadly he has to resort to using his imagination since Maryse left him.


Misses the days of oiling up orton


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this thread is a win xD


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## oliman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GreenDay13745 said:


>


I was just gonna post this. In the immortal words of B. T. Huffman, "WHUT DE HELL?"


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



oliman said:


>


fpalm


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Big Poppa Penis Pump has a nice surprise.


----------



## wade barrett

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> Kevin Nash .. still pimpin' at 52


DAM THERE HOT


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Akeem thing makes me LMAO everytime!


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Borias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



oliman said:


>


Karen inspires a lot of hands down pants.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



oliman said:


>


There could be many reasons for this, but, :no:



TheRockfan7 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## iSmackUdown

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the hulk hogan mustache hair is hilarious


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GreenDay13745 said:


>


Well that's not very PG.


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It took me so long to notice what was wrong with the Sin Cara shirt and when I saw it...:lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PhilThePain said:


> It took me so long to notice what was wrong with the Sin Cara shirt and when I saw it...:lmao


And once you do spot it, you can't see anything else...


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i knew sin cara had some "hard" feelings about his botches , but damn .. :lmao


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*







*This made me laugh. Just something about it.
Apologies if it has already been posted.​*


----------



## Brimstone-x

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That shirt is cash. Wish I coulda got one. Sin Caras botches carry over to his artists too apparently.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL that Sin Cara tee is taken off the website.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










LOL.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











Justin Bieber is mad at CM Punk:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


>


:lmao

They look like a cute couple


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


>


lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

There's always something erotic about those Centon face off moments


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> Kevin Nash .. still pimpin' at 52


WWE is sad to announce that Kevin Nash will be out for 9-12 months with a quad injury. We will not comment on rumors the injury was sustained in a threesome with very hot women.

:flip in with the quad jokes

But damn, what a lad.


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



bliss said:


>


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I like how everyone is just assuming Kevin Nash is banging two random people that took a picture with him while buying soda at a gas station.

I took a picture with Dusty Rhodes in a convenience store, did we have hot, passionate sex afterwards?

I'm not going to answer that, but still.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> I like how everyone is just assuming Kevin Nash is banging two random people that took a picture with him while buying soda at a gas station.
> 
> I took a picture with Dusty Rhodes in a convenience store, did we have hot, passionate sex afterwards?
> 
> I'm not going to answer that, but still.


i dont think anyone thinks that but its somehow funny to make comments like these
i mean i find them funny


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


> And once you do spot it, you can't see anything else...


i dont see whats wrong with the shirt?????some point it out for me..


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Efie_G said:


> i dont see whats wrong with the shirt?????some point it out for me..


LMAO. Look closer, you will see it, and then my friend, your life will change forever.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> I like how everyone is just assuming Kevin Nash is banging two random people that took a picture with him while buying soda at a gas station.
> 
> I took a picture with Dusty Rhodes in a convenience store, did we have hot, passionate sex afterwards?
> 
> I'm not going to answer that, but still.


Of course you did. That's gas station protocol. Picture and a porkin'.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nachti said:


> just found that on memebase


fucking amazing 
now i will search for triple h


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I still don't get the cara T


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


> I still don't get the cara T


You not see the pen0r ?


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


> I still don't get the cara T


Protip: Look at his crotch.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> There's always something *homoerotic* about those Centon face off moments


Yup.


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> I like how everyone is just assuming Kevin Nash is banging two random people that took a picture with him while buying soda at a gas station.
> 
> I took a picture with Dusty Rhodes in a convenience store, did we have hot, passionate sex afterwards?
> 
> I'm not going to answer that, but still.


I imagine you live a dull life.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adam Del Rio said:


> I imagine you live a dull life.


Learn2Joke


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> I like how everyone is just assuming Kevin Nash is banging two random people that took a picture with him while buying soda at a gas station.
> 
> I took a picture with Dusty Rhodes in a convenience store, did we have hot, passionate sex afterwards?
> 
> I'm not going to answer that, but still.





RyanPelley said:


> Of course you did. That's gas station protocol. Picture and a porkin'.


Maybe it's not just his elbow that's bionic...


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> Kevin Nash .. still pimpin' at 52


I'm still shocked that in this day and age people could recognize Kevin Nash and bother him for a photo. I know he is like 7 feet tall but still.


----------



## Minijinx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lucky SOB.


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


The one with the green hair looks like Casey Anthony.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Volantredx said:


> I'm still shocked that in this day and age people could recognize Kevin Nash and bother him for a photo. I know he is like 7 feet tall but still.


In fairness, he probably asked them.


Cashier in the background "I'm soo gonna kick him in the quad..."


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



youssef123 said:


>


I now only notice Hawkins looking at everyone like they bit his idea. Which i probably think because he and kingston ride tohether.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ that never gets old!


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Agmaster said:


> I now only notice Hawkins looking at everyone like they bit his idea. Which i probably think because he and kingston ride tohether.


Another thing to spot in that gif is on the far left I think Barretta just spinning his arms around.


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gingermadman said:


> Another thing to spot in that gif is on the far left I think Barretta just spinning his arms around.


And Del Rio and Brodus are just clapping. :lmao


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://kapaeme.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d46f569


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jeff and Matt Hardy completely FUCKED UP !!!


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



daryl74 said:


>


BEST. THING. EVER.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



septurum said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


>


I take it, Cena is not as tall as I thought he was.


----------



## Ethan4Peeps

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

good to see i'm not the only one who wants the mean street posse bacl


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



daryl74 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I take it, Cena is not as tall as I thought he was.


Isnt Cena only 6ft?


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



septurum said:


>


Why can I not stop watching this?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NJ88 said:


> Why can I not stop watching this?


JBL's fat rolls are hypnotic like a lava lamp


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 20083

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>



Holy shit...wow hahahaha


----------



## Eek

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


Ha. Awesome.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Eek said:


> Ha. Awesome.


When i saw him saying that, i knew i had to make it into a animated gif.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao


Holy shit, that redish glow makes him look like the devil!


----------



## TOM MADISON

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

see signature...


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



youssef123 said:


>


Ok please tell me I'm not the only one to notice this. On the first pass the chair is EMPTY on the second pass Del Rio is sitting in it? WTF? lol

edit: Upon further "inspection" it appears that Del Rio is just sitting down in the chair on the first pass, but still funny regardless if you didn't catch that.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Ok please tell me I'm not the only one to notice this. On the first pass the chair is EMPTY on the second pass Del Rio is sitting in it? WTF? lol


you can see him sitting on it as the camera moves bro


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Volantredx said:


> damn two sexy ass tatted up girls n some beer sounds like a good night if u ask me


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


CAN... NOT... UN... SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TOM MADISON said:


> see signature...



dayum !! :shocked:

and to think that Slappy used to scare the shit out of me at some point of my life


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










you can thank me later :lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


So glad I pissed before I saw this. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> you can thank me later :lmao


DING DING DING !!

We have a Winner Johnny !!


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


EPIC!!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> you can see him sitting on it as the camera moves bro


You can see him sit by Hornswoggle


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sig.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


How can anyone deny that he looks like a fucking duck?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

It'll go to your thighs baby


----------



## Turbo120

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> you can thank me later :lmao


Thank you lol

But it makes me wonder who first saw the obvious flaw with this t-shirt.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


This might be the best thing ever in the history of anything.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










You're welcome.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


^This^ is the greatest thing I've seen in my life. 

Thank you Macho Man!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Whoa. I can't believe that sign got in the arena.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TankOfRate said:


> Whoa. I can't believe that sign got in the arena.


Much less on TV...


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How can anyone deny that he looks like a fucking duck?


I always thought he looked more like Kermit the Frog.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Fabregas said:


>


Don't see how that's funny but DAMN!


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Fabregas said:


>


Hot, but not really funny


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


:lmao This makes me laugh the more I watch it


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


:lmao


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Look at JTG popping up out of nowhere: DDYEAH DDHYEAAHH. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao


Thread is still funny as hell, and speaking of hell, that dude who quoted this, has a point, that smile is freaky as fuck. The CM punk "kiss my ass" gif was funny as well.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



li/<o said:


> That is so truth I was looking at Bishoffs face hes a born troll face LOL
> 
> Also Agree that his son looks like one of those corporate assholes


Who's his son? Is he part of TNA? I don't watch TNA so I wouldn't know. 

LOL you could almost say born a troll indeed. 

I just watched Classics on demand with bischoff where they talk about Monday Night Wars and through out the whole thing he was trolling all over the place.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao


I like how at the end he suddenly has to remember kayfabe:lmao


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I REALLY LOVE THIS THREAD LOL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Only in Japan...


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What the actual fuck.....


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Only in Japan...


He still looks like a twat


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Only in Japan...


Awesome.










8*D


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


Look at Kurt Angle laughin back there "hahahah you guys suck, i'm main eventing BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"


----------



## grimeycarolina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Only in Japan...


i don't get it. is he trying to dress like someone famous?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



grimeycarolina said:


> i don't get it. is he trying to dress like someone famous?


The jacket is from a famous Steakhouse in Japan that a lot of wrestlers go to eat. Getting one is supposed to be a honor.

Zubazz pants are in style in Japan for some reason.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dolph Ziggler: Greatest Seller in the World


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The jacket is from a famous Steakhouse in Japan that a lot of wrestlers go to eat. Getting one is supposed to be a honor.
> 
> Zubazz pants are in style in Japan for some reason.


They also were back in the early nineties... 










:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Dolph Ziggler: Greatest Seller in the World


LOL took me a while to get the joke


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


>


Almost feel sorry for him lol


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


>


"Benoit is my biological dad thank god he didn't know"

So wrong, but I LMAO!!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










well i guess Stone Cold .. 

"puts on glasses"

.. won't "bear" this behvior 



YEEE..wait , that was terrible fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Stone Cold is the only guy who can beat Mark Henry.


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i'm starting to believe Sin Cara is cursed...

first the T-shirt, now this:









Seriously :lmao


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> i'm starting to believe Sin Cara is cursed...
> 
> first the T-shirt, now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>




Beth you dont know where its been


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> i'm starting to believe Sin Cara is cursed...
> 
> first the T-shirt, now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


Now that is one picture that is made in a good timed moment... :lmao
Someone should send this picture via twitter to Punk... But that date, how could it been made on December 3?


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Now that is one picture that is made in a good timed moment... :lmao
> Someone should send this picture via twitter to Punk... But that date, how could it been made on December 3?


House show. December 3rd was yesterday so it's entirely possible.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dk4life said:


> One I made from last night TNA, Don't be harsh its my first one I made


This is the one.


ice_edge said:


> Who's his son? Is he part of TNA? I don't watch TNA so I wouldn't know.
> 
> LOL you could almost say born a troll indeed.
> 
> I just watched Classics on demand with bischoff where they talk about Monday Night Wars and through out the whole thing he was trolling all over the place.


Ya he has a son on TNA (started as ref I believe). I follow TNA time to time the guy in the picture as you can see.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have a picture of Cara's "penis" T-shirt?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


>


lmfao, i know its terrible but i can't stop laughing!


----------



## Mikachu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rated R™ said:


> Anyone have a picture of Cara's "penis" T-shirt?


----------



## Revann

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



[email protected] said:


> lmfao, i know its terrible but i can't stop laughing!


LMAO..wow...how did he sneak that one in?


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Revann said:


> LMAO..wow...how did he sneak that one in?


I assume they'd take a different sign("woo woo woo", or w/e), and a sharpie, and write it on the back of the sign during the show.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some new and old ones:


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


>


fucking hilarious


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


The power of Christ Jimmy compels R truth.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From newest Z!TLIS


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> From newest Z!TLIS



By far the funniest thing that's ever come from True Long Island Story.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> From newest Z!TLIS


Zack's dad must be sad


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not as sad as Jon Morrison's.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TKOK! said:


> Not as sad as Jon Morrison's.


They are the same person, Zack's dad and Johnny's dad.


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KING CRAVE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> They are the same person, Zack's dad and Johnny's dad.


mind = blown. had no idea they had the same dad lol


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>



It's so wrong, but the horror on the face of the kid on the left is just hilarious!

:lmao


----------



## Nuglet McJunior

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>


This wins the thread.

Edit: Anyone else think Chris has the crazy look in his eye?


----------



## Global Dominotion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hahaha lets all have a good laugh about the man who murdered his 10 year old son, its just so funny!

Get a life wrestling nerds and think for one second.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> Hahaha lets all have a good laugh about the man who murdered his 10 year old son, its just so funny!
> 
> Get a life wrestling nerds and think for one second.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


>


LMAO....


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is that not Benoit's kid?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> Hahaha lets all have a good laugh about the man who murdered his 10 year old son, its just so funny!
> 
> Get a life wrestling nerds and think for one second.


You couldn't be more wrong... he was 7!


----------



## StraightxEdge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> Hahaha lets all have a good laugh about the man who murdered his 10 year old son, its just so funny!
> 
> Get a life wrestling nerds and think for one second.


Welcome to the internet.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> Is that not Benoit's kid?



No.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Meh, I don't get the child murder vibe from that Benoit pic. Like if I didn't know what he did, it wouldn't look bad to me.

Whether that makes it even scarier is not for me to say..


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*CM PUNK, WHY YOU NO POSE WITH THEM*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## I'm a Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> *CM PUNK, WHY YOU NO POSE WITH THEM*


is Miz trying to hold in a fart or something? that face is disturbing


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

To keep the Benoit vibe alive (great choice of words):


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> To keep the Benoit vibe alive (great choice of words):


Not cool.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> To keep the Benoit vibe alive (great choice of words):


i agree not cool man benoit is a legend, his actions out of the ring no one has proven it was him but still the man was a a legend


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh please. Enough time has passed, Beniot jokes are fair game.


----------



## Jibunjishin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I laughed so hard @the benoit pics


...not


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Why is everyone getting so crossfaced about Benoit jokes for?


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

More so that people are _still_ making light of a situation where a man went insane and killed his 7 year old son and wife.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Walls said:


> Oh please. Enough time has passed, Beniot jokes are fair game.


I agree, I feel enough time has passed for this horrific incident to suddenly become funny.

On a side note wasn't the Holocaust fucking hilarious? All those dead jews lol


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The thread is called "Funny wrestling Pictures" and not "Politically Correct Photos". Who gives a sht if anyone is offended or not by throwing some dark comedy photos of Benoit. Get a grip or step out of the O-Zone.

I chuckle every time I see Benoit wearing "Homer choking Bart" tee


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Certain people here are either too sheltered or stupid to realise it's not the actions we're laughing at but the joke made.

Same reason why race jokes are funny or holocaust jokes are funny.

BECAUSE JOKES ARE FUNNY.

I guess it must be hard to understand this with sand in your vagina. You lot need to just man up and realise bad things happen, make a joke about them and suddenly these things are a lot less horrible than they used to be.

Makes me realise how young the denizens of this forum are if they don't understand something as simple as this.


----------



## Chausie

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can you get back to posting funny pictures, instead of having a debate over what classes as funny and what doesn't?


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gingermadman said:


> Certain people here are either too sheltered or stupid to realise it's not the actions we're laughing at but the joke made.
> 
> Same reason why race jokes are funny or holocaust jokes are funny.
> 
> BECAUSE JOKES ARE FUNNY.
> 
> I guess it must be hard to understand this with sand in your vagina. You lot need to just man up and realise bad things happen, make a joke about them and suddenly these things are a lot less horrible than they used to be.
> 
> Makes me realise how young the denizens of this forum are if they don't understand something as simple as this.


JOKES ARE FUNNY, but not_ all_ jokes are funny. That's the mistake you're making here. It's laughable that you're holding your opinion in such high regard. Have your opinion on the matter, but stating that everyone has to find race/holocaust jokes funny is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard.

Your ignorance is blinding.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Chausie said:


> Can you get back to posting funny pictures, instead of having a debate over what classes as funny and what doesn't?


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


I'm more offended by this than anything else posted in this thread. It's like I can smell how greasy Matt Hardy is.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Not cool.





legendmaker2 said:


> i agree not cool man benoit is a legend, his actions out of the ring no one has proven it was him but still the man was a a legend





Jibunjishin said:


> I laughed so hard @the benoit pics
> 
> 
> ...not





World Wide said:


> More so that people are _still_ making light of a situation where a man went insane and killed his 7 year old son and wife.





Xander45 said:


> I agree, I feel enough time has passed for this horrific incident to suddenly become funny.
> 
> On a side note wasn't the Holocaust fucking hilarious? All those dead jews lol


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I'd rather not.

Unless this is you,










Then I'm all for it.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That's tremendous, Punk's eyes actually follow Velvet Sky's arse cheeks.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jesus fuck. Leave him alone. If you don't find it funny, don't post about it.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh this must be the serious picture thread now.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> I agree, I feel enough time has passed for this horrific incident to suddenly become funny.
> 
> On a side note wasn't the Holocaust fucking hilarious? All those dead jews lol


You're comparing a common murder of two people to a near-genocide of an entire race? It's a tad different, don't you think?


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> You're comparing a common murder of two people to a near-genocide of an entire race? It's a tad different, don't you think?


Of course it is, but it's still the same basis of poking fun at murder just on a much larger scale. Also you're not following your own advice.



Cactus said:


> If you don't find it funny, don't post about it.


Let's move along now people and leave this episode behind us with an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

who gives a shit about that shitty loser Benoat? psycho who killed his family....thank God he's dead...and i am better wrestler than that crap btw


----------



## NikZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gingermadman said:


> Certain people here are either too sheltered or stupid to realise it's not the actions we're laughing at but the joke made.
> 
> Same reason why race jokes are funny or holocaust jokes are funny.
> 
> BECAUSE JOKES ARE FUNNY.
> 
> I guess it must be hard to understand this with sand in your vagina. You lot need to just man up and realise bad things happen, make a joke about them and suddenly these things are a lot less horrible than they used to be.
> 
> Makes me realise how young the denizens of this forum are if they don't understand something as simple as this.


If, say, some of your relatives were killed, would you make funny pictures about it and just laugh it off and post them on the internet? I actually enjoy black humor but this is not the way it's done. Only an idiot could laugh at something like this.



Shaun_27 said:


>


lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NikZ said:


> If, say, some of your relatives were killed, would you make funny pictures about it and just laugh it off and post them on the internet? I actually enjoy black humor but this is not the way it's done. Only an idiot could laugh at something like this.


If it was funny, yes. I'm not an uptight arsehole who has been oversheltered. Having something funny would be an even better way to get over it.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Global Dominotion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


Figured you'd be one of those guys - a fan of CM Punk who tries to follow his example by being a rebel, well guess what, Punk's a cool guy, you're a loser who has 5,000 posts on a forum talking about fake fighting.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> Figured you'd be one of those guys - a fan of CM Punk who tries to follow his example by being a rebel, well guess what, Punk's a cool guy, you're a loser who has 5,000 posts on a forum talking about fake fighting.


Got some sand up your vagina or something? Jesus.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gingermadman said:


> If it was funny, yes. I'm not an uptight arsehole who has been oversheltered. Having something funny would be an even better way to get over it.


I don't see how anyone can laugh at murder. Especially when a 7 year old child is involved.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> Figured you'd be one of those guys - a fan of CM Punk who tries to follow his example by being a rebel, well guess what, Punk's a cool guy, you're a loser who has 5,000 posts on a forum talking about fake fighting.


Oh you talking to me? 

Then...










Also why would someone register to a forum about a form of entertainment or sports he hates and calls it fake fighting? #areyouseriousbro
I'm glad my post count matters to you...










Peace out, broski...


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> *CM PUNK, WHY YOU NO POSE WITH THEM*


I don't know why I just find Ricardo hilarious in the picture, he looks like the happiest muthafucka alive :lmao


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


>


That... that is quite possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




















Jfk lives! To future endeavor. Must of been the conspiracy Truth was talking about.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ratedr4life said:


> I don't know why I just find Ricardo hilarious in the picture, he looks like the happiest muthafucka alive :lmao


Miz and Laurinaitis look like father and son.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> *CM PUNK, WHY YOU NO POSE WITH THEM*


Look at Ricardo. What a slick pimp.

Here's a video I saw that literally had me laughing out loud. Its absolutely genius. Not a picture, but what the hell.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gingermadman said:


> Certain people here are either too sheltered or stupid to realise it's not the actions we're laughing at but the joke made.
> 
> Same reason why race jokes are funny or holocaust jokes are funny.
> 
> BECAUSE JOKES ARE FUNNY.
> 
> I guess it must be hard to understand this with sand in your vagina. You lot need to just man up and realise bad things happen, make a joke about them and suddenly these things are a lot less horrible than they used to be.
> 
> Makes me realise how young the denizens of this forum are if they don't understand something as simple as this.


I have a pretty good sense of humor, even if it was Cena in that pic; i wouldnt laugh. Benoit being in that pic makes it just terrible.
And you giving me a red rep with the reason "Man up"? Really dude? Jesus christ, the fucks that got to do with it?!


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>


XD XD I laughed so hard.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


Explination?


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> That's tremendous, Punk's eyes actually follow Velvet Sky's arse cheeks.


Any sane man would too


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>





Roler42 said:


> i'm starting to believe Sin Cara is cursed...
> 
> first the T-shirt, now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously :lmao


AWESOME


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Any sane man would too


I...I just...I love you so much right now.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Izzytron3030

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



scrilla said:


>


LOL!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## borola

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



scrilla said:


>


Haha! Brilliant


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Bret Hart getting owned by Michaels as usual.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*















NIN FTW.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

New Rock merch...










Come at me Rock marks.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love that ^ Haha


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jepo said:


> New Rock merch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come at me Rock marks.


Why would we come at you? It's an accurate shirt.


----------



## WWE_comedy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











New Red Bull commercial


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WWE_comedy said:


> New Red Bull commercial


HAHAAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH
AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know its wrong but..


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Love that ^ Haha


Snoop obviously knows who to go to for a bit of weed.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Otunga found out the hard way not to touch the mustache!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Heath slater is number 1 trending worldwide on Twitter.


----------



## Izzytron3030

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> Heath slater is number 1 trending worldwide on Twitter.


lol i just saw
i wonder why


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a pic, but this is rather amusing


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Not a pic, but this is rather amusing


Thats not a mouse, its the return of Harvey The Wonder Hamster!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


lolololololoolol :flip...3 drug addicted


----------



## Sin_Bias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


This is literally the first picture in this thread that has managed to make me actually laugh out loud, not just smile. I applaud you my good sir, that is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 20083

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


>


especially when his daughters are going to inherit at least SOME of what this looks like

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/Michelle_McCool_Rosemont_IL_031108.jpg


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


:lmao

I can so see Cena doing this


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


+1 Repped, absolute quality!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Izzytron3030 said:


> lol i just saw
> i wonder why


Wrestling with Zack Ryder on Smackdown. Even Ryder can get Slater number 1 trending worldwide.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


Ouuuh this is really really bad...

:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Love that ^ Haha


You just know he was forming a plot to RKO Snoop's granny

:lmao


----------



## 01110110

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jeff Harvey right there.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


First I looked at Jeff Hardy. Mmkai got that #swag
Then I look at Lita. Hmm still lookin' fine even without that make-up

Then I looked at Matt Hardy......


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That picture just reminds me of how much I miss the old Tag Title designs and even the Womans title


----------



## oliman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


>





Rocky Mark said:


>


lmao, botchspot comics never disappoint.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Green Light said:


>


Alicia Fox is NO Rihanna.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is a sign that Alicia should stop with the ridiculous red hair. I still laughed though.

And for the record Alicia is way more attractive than Rihanna. She's also less crazy.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Otunga found out the hard way not to touch the mustache!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Otunga is always the last to figure these things out. Don't F with the "Great White".


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> I agree, I feel enough time has passed for this horrific incident to suddenly become funny.
> 
> On a side note wasn't the Holocaust fucking hilarious? All those dead jews lol


Hitler sure thought as much. 










Anyways as far as funny Benoit pics I have to go with one video on youtube. 






LOL the one with flying Chris Benoits has to be one of the funniest pics to date. That is if you can handle dark humor.

Somehow I can sense red rep approaching my way.

But hey if you decided that dark humor is not in your tastes be my guest.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Greatest facial expression ever









If only Miz would know how to have a different face than


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Greatest facial expression ever


----------



## cokerz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## jeremya3690

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The snitsky condom one is hilarious, never seen that one.


----------



## Brethren

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Green Light said:


>


lol thats alilcia fox not rihanna.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brethren said:


> lol thats alilcia fox not rihanna.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Got bored, photoshopped.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


I love how they left a little gap between the 3 faces and 2 heels. KAYFABE LIVES!


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


>


Lol, saw that tweet as well, X-D


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Astitude

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>


^^^ROFL :lmao^^^


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chada75 said:


> Alicia Fox is NO Rihanna.


Agreed. Alicia isn't THAT bad.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>


:lmao

So wrong but so damn funny


----------



## ando_10

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brethren said:


> lol thats alilcia fox not rihanna.


thanks for clearing that up for us captain obvious.  hahah


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> NIN FTW.


OMG that is probably the funniest thing I've seen in awhile. I know it aint a picture but I dont care. The facial expressions and reactions from Daniels,AJ,Joe & Lethal were freacking hilarious, and EY was hilarious aswell in this video. This needs more love in this thread.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So this is what they mean with knocked silly... 










8*D

From Smackdown, December 16,2011


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>


Brilliant!!!

Sad, but... Brillian!!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> So this is what they mean with knocked silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D
> 
> From Smackdown, December 16,2011


I smell photoshop chances coming up


----------



## stalematenate

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

best thread


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I smell photoshop chances coming up


I rather GIF it


----------



## Pojko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


> ^^^ROFL :lmao^^^


That just made me laugh so hard...


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Remember this one... 









http://ilovewrestlinggifs.tumblr.com

:lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWE_comedy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


>


I almost died. :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## grimeycarolina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


is he having a heart attack?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



grimeycarolina said:


> is he having a heart attack?


It looks like a heart attack, but I think he was just holding his glasses...


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

if it is a heart attack, it's the happiest heart attack ever.


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Would smash Beth


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

CM Punk: Luckiest man on earth ^


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


At least Zack's Dad has something to be excited about since Morrison and Melina went


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Maximum007 said:


>


way to confuse me by posting my sig


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Maximum007 said:


> [/img]


Why is Mickie so sad, she should come over, I'd turn that frown upside down....among other things :yum:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What else is there to turn upside down?


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This was the Championship picture in June. 










Now it's: 










Show's you how much can change.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



itssoeasy23 said:


> This was the Championship picture in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show's you how much can change.


Thank You, Vince.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That is an awesome photo.


----------



## T-Dot1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



itssoeasy23 said:


>


Epic.



itssoeasy23 said:


>


LOL @ Punk's missing tattoo.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Sin_Bias said:


>


holy shit I need to mark for Punk. 

One cannot resist the charms of those who appreciate the wonder of MARILL


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Correfan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Things really have changed for the better, haven't they?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

not a real photo, but...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



itssoeasy23 said:


>


One way or another, they must learn to except this. Photo is actually creepy as hell thou, :lmao


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Evan at the time he was busted for smoking fake weed


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



itssoeasy23 said:


> This was the Championship picture in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show's you how much can change.


HD quality gif
compared to a cell phone pic wow a picture really is a thousand words


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> not a real photo, but...


This is so goddamn true :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nice to see WWE Creative is taking tips from The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Simon_Belmont

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


>


lol The ref teabags Henry


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The color scheme on the third picture look familiar to anyone?


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simon_Belmont said:


> lol The ref teabags Henry


I just find it hilarious how happy Show is. Like we all knew you were going to pass it on within 24 hours you big ouf.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


>


As I'm sure many ladies and men of a certain persuasion are over this picture...


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> not a real photo, but...


Damn, shame it's a fake cause that would be hella funny...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


















Saw this pic combo on tumblr, and I honestly LOLed.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Yo dawg I heard you like disguises so we put a disguise in your disguise so you can hide while you hide.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


thats hilarious, just loops so perfect.


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ Daniel Bryan Cena is one of the scariest things I've seen in my life. Christ, that thing is like a little gremlin. It's looking into my soul.

I was seriously just about to go to bed dude.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


I'm glad that Darren Young is a Tag Team Champion.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FingazMc said:


> Damn, shame it's a fake cause that would be hella funny...


https://twitter.com/#!/mikethemiz its not fake

check December 17th tweets


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


> ^ Daniel Bryan Cena is one of the scariest things I've seen in my life. Christ, that thing is like a little gremlin. It's looking into my soul.
> 
> I was seriously just about to go to bed dude.


The Kofi Kingston Cena scared me, because my eyes were just wondering until BAM, I saw Cena's face instead of Kofi's. Funny pic.


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


The Cena-Beth is so creepy.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


omfg 


:lmao
:lmao

dammit hahahahahaha that killed me especially cena bryan is creepy
:lmao


----------



## SuperSimmo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


>


This picture literally made me cry with laughter.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KING CRAVE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>



Cena-Kofi looks like a darker skinned, current Kane. bryan-cena is scary-looking..


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


omg :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

should've used Darren Young's face for Kofi


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

A-W-E-S-O-M-E thread!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jobbed_Out said:


>


lmao


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


>


I thought this problem only happens to me.


----------



## Spinferno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Over here we read left to right, so the joke was ruined :sad:


There was no joke to be ruined. Plain unfunny.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


OMG Tweet it to Punk now :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

edit


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Done. I hope Cm Punk looks at it haha


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



[email protected] said:


> lmao


Miz ruined it by raising his hands at the last second.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


nice guy, awful GM.


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pillzmayn said:


>


Didn't realise Darren Wood was a Tag Team Champion!


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jambofish said:


> Didn't realise Darren Wood was a Tag Team Champion!


He's not, Darren Young is.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


> nice guy, awful GM.


Wish he would drop the gangster talk, getting much to old to use it and every time he says that gangster stuff, its embarrassing.


----------



## jcwkings

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Wish he would drop the gangster talk, getting much to old to use it and every time he says that gangster stuff, its embarrassing.


why? thats his gimmick, no different than Hulk Hogan saying "Brother" in every other sentence.


----------



## Mani-Man

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Wish he would drop the gangster talk, getting much to old to use it and *every time he says that gangster stuff, its embarrassing.*


Well that "gangster" talk is always embarrassing,it doesnt matter who it is its always f:cuss: dumb.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


>


:faint:

Is it too late to ask for this for my birthday tomorrow?

Hot dayum


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WHAT DA HELL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kingofstuff said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Explosivo91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


>


Is that Darren Young to the right of Jericho?! or Cena...


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just came across this on tumblr.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


> Just came across this on tumblr.


Its so true tho he became Welshtista


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





























​


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> ​


Holy shit



He aint kidding when he says "gonna knock you out"


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Otunga got fucked up.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Damn.. Momma said knock you out


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> [/CENTER]


Falcon Punch!


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


Ziggler's reaction made me laugh so hard.


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Another tumblr pic.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


> Another tumblr pic.


Is that Darren Young with Otunga? Pre-steroid abuse, that is....


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> ​


DAMN SMOKEY!!


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ricardo requested someone to come up with this on twitter


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chr1st0 said:


> Ricardo requested someone to come up with this on twitter



Well that is bullshit, not everybody can get WWE in their country, like me, so the only way to see it is downloading it the next day on a newsgroup. 

GIVE ME WWE NETWORK IN 2012 VINCE!!


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cocoa_Napalm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dunno how to post images, or it won't let me, not sure. Here's a link to a Cena meme that I made. 

http://ru.memegenerator.net/instance/12592386


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cocoa_Napalm said:


> Dunno how to post images, or it won't let me, not sure. Here's a link to a Cena meme that I made.
> 
> http://ru.memegenerator.net/instance/12592386


right click on that image (if you are using Firefox browser), than choose (if i got the english translation right, just search for something similar )''Copy Picture Location'', than in the forum here, if you want to show a picture, click on the little yellow icon with the small mountain on it.insert the copied url of the picture and voila:










or just at use the code


----------



## Cocoa_Napalm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> right click on that image (if you are using Firefox browser), than choose (if i got the english translation right, just search for something similar )''Copy Picture Location'', than in the forum here, if you want to show a picture, click on the little yellow icon with the small mountain on it.insert the copied url of the picture and voila:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just at use the code


Thanks!


----------



## Correfan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*IT'S SWAGGIE TIME*


----------



## Basel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Correfan said:


> *IT'S SWAGGIE TIME*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Svart

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture, but a funny throwback video nonetheless.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










LOL


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Svart said:


> Not a picture, but a funny throwback video nonetheless.


Shocking gimmick...


----------



## Deadman™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if this has been posted or not. Pretty old


----------



## Spike

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

One of my own.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Correfan said:


> *IT'S SWAGGIE TIME*


lol


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

You guys are aware that it says "Funny" wrestling pictures right?...so things that are actually funny should be going in here...


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FilthyMcPunk said:


> You guys are aware that it says "Funny" wrestling pictures right?...so things that are actually funny should be going in here...


Because funny is fact, not an opinion. Right?


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Because funny is fact, not an opinion. Right?



Most opinions are wrong on here anyway,which is pretty hard to do...but this site finds a way to do it....the last few "funny" posts simply prove my point.


----------



## Raab

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FilthyMcPunk said:


> Most opinions are wrong on here anyway,which is pretty hard to do...but this site finds a way to do it....the last few "funny" posts simply prove my point.



Opinions cant be wrong, thats why they are opinions, to dismiss others opinions and value yours higher than theirs is borderline narcissism.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahahah, Orton does look like a cooked chicken now that I think of it.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The brazzers logo does wonders.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Winning™ said:


>


Okay this is probably just my fucked up mind but this looks like the beginning of a porn film to me.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Okay this is probably just my fucked up mind but this looks like the beginning of a porn film to me.


That's the whole point of adding the Brazzers logo


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



el dandy said:


>


This is funny. :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> That's the whole point of adding the Brazzers logo


I didn't even notice that...


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Alberto Del Rio is a Diva... for WWE India

http://wwe.sify.com/shows/raw/divas


----------



## Xyron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Alberto Del Rio is a Diva... for WWE India
> 
> http://wwe.sify.com/shows/raw/divas


Well he kinda is...


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Winning™ said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TempestH said:


>


haha!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Winning™;10809321 said:


>



omg :lmao


----------



## skeenz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The day this thread ends is the day that life loses purpose.

Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> Alberto Del Rio is a Diva... for WWE India
> 
> http://wwe.sify.com/shows/raw/divas



Did they change it after he completely pulled his groin? 

Btw, its always nice if you are browsing your daily websites and come along something wrestling related:









http://www.ircz.de/static/pics/2011/12/28_20_07_39/tn8U4.gif


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao


You know, i never understand why the WWE symbol and the tv stations logo's are not in the lower left/right corners? because it looks like they are airing in 4:3.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The WWE symbol cant be a worse partner than R Truth


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

arent pics but i find these funny especially the second one.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> You know, i never understand why the WWE symbol and the tv stations logo's are not in the lower left/right corners? because it looks like they are airing in 4:3.


Because, they still broadcast in Standard Definition. If the symbols were all the way into the corners, they would be cut off on Standard feeds...


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> arent pics but i find these funny especially the second one.


Was NOT expecting that. Fatality.


----------



## Stratos

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> arent pics but i find these funny especially the second one.


Both were great!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










F whoever made this, but even as a Swagger fan, I :lmao

HHH's face pretty much made the poster. Might be an old poster, but I just saw it today.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> F whoever made this, but even as a Swagger fan, I :lmao
> 
> HHH's face pretty much made the poster. Might be an old poster, but I just saw it today.


:lmao

tthat one is awesome


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kingofstuff said:


>


Probably the face his wife makes when brings in DAT money.










Orton: LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Probably the face his wife makes when brings in DAT money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orton: LIKE A BOSS.


way to ruin my AJ fantasies. I hate you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



starship.paint said:


> way to ruin my AJ fantasies. I hate you.


LOL, the pic made me laugh only because of Orton. Had to be posted.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kingofstuff said:


>


:lmao

He's trying to think of wrestling moves but his wittle brain cant do it


----------



## Deeds

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Cena somehow looks like Woody and Buzz at the same time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> F whoever made this, but even as a Swagger fan, I :lmao
> 
> HHH's face pretty much made the poster. Might be an old poster, but I just saw it today.


This is one of the greatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


Oh my word, how I wish this was a 'shop.


And now they're trying to sell the bikes as super expensive, like Del Rio's cars, hahahahahaha!


----------



## Munji

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kingofstuff said:


>


Wow. Could Cena's wife (I'm 65% sure that's a woman) be any more unattractive? Saying that though I wouldn't expect a troglodyte like Cena to do much better unless he was "rising above" his underage fans.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> F whoever made this, but even as a Swagger fan, I :lmao
> 
> HHH's face pretty much made the poster. Might be an old poster, but I just saw it today.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Amazing lol.


----------



## Watch Me Rise

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Probably the face his wife makes when brings in DAT money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orton: LIKE A BOSS.


Lol, and that's the best I've ever seen AJ look.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These Jericho pics are amazing


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Probably the face his wife makes when brings in DAT money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orton: LIKE A BOSS.


Orton's got no ass its flat as a pancake


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










WINNING !!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the jericho ones are hilarious


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

damn .. jericho got long ass arms , they are even longer than his legs !!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FilthyMcPunk said:


> Most opinions are wrong on here anyway,which is pretty hard to do...but this site finds a way to do it....the last few "funny" posts simply prove my point.


yes your sig had me crying with laughter....... :no:


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Orton's got no ass its flat as a pancake


Like a snake...


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


> Oh my word, how I wish this was a 'shop.
> 
> 
> And now they're trying to sell the bikes as super expensive, like Del Rio's cars, hahahahahaha!


they can be pretty expensive, especially the customized ones


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ill post this on here aswell as the raw thread


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What Chris Jericho basically said to us on Monday


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

I love how that guy looks pissed off like he's going "fuck you JeriTroll"


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










from here


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao


:lmao that shouldn't make me laugh but it does.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Laughing my ass off @ the Jericho pics.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## punkisepic1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## fiftyonepercent

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Munji said:


> Wow. Could Cena's wife (I'm 65% sure that's a woman) be any more unattractive? Saying that though I wouldn't expect a troglodyte like Cena to do much better unless he was "rising above" his underage fans.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Dixie Carter spotted at RAW!


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Dixie Carter spotted at RAW!


lol


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Dixie Carter spotted at RAW!


and right next to her, left from Jericho's face is Velvet Sky


----------



## alliscrazy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Found it in twitter


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## jsetzler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I love how that guy looks pissed off like he's going "fuck you JeriTroll"




I was at that show. I wasn't that close to the ring. Best part is, I know the guy that looks pissed off. Lol. He works at the college I go to.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



punkisepic1 said:


>


Did he steal that sparkling jacket from Louie Spence?

:Lmfao


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



alliscrazy said:


> Found it in twitter


LOL oh my god...


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


Look at this Vanilla Midget Jobber. He'll never make it big time. Release this fool Johnny,


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


>


:lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL oh my god...


LOL at Randy Savage in the background.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is the best thing I have seen all day


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


>


omg omg oh my fucking god
i am so dying hell hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
:lmao

really just :lmao
damn i am really dying :lmao


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


> This is the best thing I have seen all day


This made me laugh the most. Brilliant.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone pointed this out to me









Go Go, Celtic Ranger!


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Someone pointed this out to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Go, Celtic Ranger!


 I wonder if he has a Great White Zord?


----------



## Xyron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


>


That jacket when lit up brings a smile to any trolls face


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Could someone make a gif of Grandpa Simpson walking in & out of the burlesque house (because Bart's there), but with Jericho's face on it?


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


> This is the best thing I have seen all day


Yes! Yes! Yes! :lmao


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

He's dressed like he's stepped out of Blades of Glory


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Somebody should put jericho's face on this gif


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


> This is the best thing I have seen all day





kokepepsi said:


>


My stomach hurts from laughing


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

too many funny pics

not enough rep


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dear lord Jericho looks like a Twilight vampire:no:


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

see sig


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TAR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ive got some funny ones, new to this thread so sorry if they have already been here.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











J.R.'s new heel goatee.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


>


He's here... Trololol.


kokepepsi said:


> This is the best thing I have seen all day


My favourite.. 



kokepepsi said:


>


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


What does Tony Romo have to do with wrestling.......oh wait.


----------



## FreddyTV

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These are great lol.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


Hahaha, DERP


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## andycarroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NoisyCricket

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andycarroll said:


>


:no: :lmao


----------



## Punk29

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


What...the...fuck...


















:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


hahahahaha

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ha im now going to use "fuck you, im sparkling" in every day life now. Thank you JeriTroll i salute you


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


We should do this to every wrestler lol


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Saved this one from a long time ago


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


> Saved this one from a long time ago


:lmao


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


> Saved this one from a long time ago


 Oh fuck it's Vince Russo!


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andycarroll said:


>


OMFG I just got that picture! LOL!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andycarroll said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


> Saved this one from a long time ago


Hi Russo :lmao


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I think i'll change this to my sig now :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


Luke Gallows ??!!:shocked:


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SummerLove said:


>


wtf


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










and even further


----------



## ClassicJonno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> and even further


Lol this brings back so many memories!


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Power Rangers <3


----------



## Spike

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andycarroll said:


>


Brilliant.



SummerLove said:


>


That's utterly terrifying.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WTF is that. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## NikZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


rofllll


----------



## Tosh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love this thread


----------



## V-The-Wonderman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This topic is gold. I actually spend since monday reading this from page 1, just ouf damn. Since i decided to register, why not comment the work.

On the recent posts, I can just imagine Sheamus going Morphin' Time with his accent. Maybe a new gimmick, lol. Watch out the great white Mecha-Sheamus.

Baby Savage and look HHH's face. It's probably hard to get it, but it bases on old rumour about Savage and Steph going bow-chika wow wow which led Savage leaving off the company after Vinnie found out.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NoisyCricket said:


> :no: :lmao


:lmao


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just quickly did this to have as my Facebook profile picture, so I thought I'd stick it on here...


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









































































































































the last two are epic IMO :lmao


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Damn I keep getting this type od material


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Damn I keep getting this type od material


EPIC...O.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*































Last one is my favorite lol besides my sig.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread rulez!!!


----------



## Astitude

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



youssef123 said:


>


lol bret.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

They need to put more of those Facebook skits.


----------



## Holyier

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Awesome thread.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Damn I keep getting this type od material


LMFAO....totally epic *thumbs up*


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread ever


----------



## Just_Bring_It101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











:lmao:lmao:lmao

*looks back at picture*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Hilarious


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Damn I keep getting this type od material





>


omg i am dying
:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>




:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone needs to tweet that Ziggler pic to him


----------



## RubyRed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


>


:lmao Just brilliant.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

JeriTroll is he awesome or just an annoying prat


----------



## Holyier

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol charlie hass.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










LMAO


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Those movie posters are hilarious. Keep finding/making more.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> LMAO


hahahaha :lmao



















:lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

More movies pics please


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Brye

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at that Jericho one.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha, that Jericho one is so true.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Edge with the spear lmao


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jericho comic needs more sparkles.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> LMAO


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


Sigged. Sorry Alistair, but this Jericho comic is just too good. :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry guys, know its a wrestling pictures thread but stumbled on this on youtube and just had to post it as is fucking hillarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1lnI_UZdtU&feature=related

Hahaha what a clown


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NikZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

at that Jericho one.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



James1o1o said:


>


Probably a dumb question but... if you put that in context does it make ANY more sense?


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Probably a dumb question but... if you put that in context does it make ANY more sense?


No, but earlier in that promo Ric Flair hurls his dress shoes full force straight into the audience which is even more amazing.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found these


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> *looks back at picture*
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Hilarious


randys facial expression is hilarious


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Found these


you guys are killing me


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao
> :lmao
> :lmao
> :lmao
> :lmao
> :lmao


That one did made me LOL really hard also. 

Sometimes you can't believe what ideas people come up with.

Total win that I would rep minimum twice if the system allowed so.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> randys facial expression is hilarious


Mr Orton PedoBear would like a word...take a seat..


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


hahaha :lmao



> Mr Orton PedoBear would like a word...take a seat..


lol XD



> That one did made me LOL really hard also.
> 
> Sometimes you can't believe what ideas people come up with.
> 
> Total win that I would rep minimum twice is the system allowed so.


after seeing that pic it took me sometime to stop laughing 
and true there are guys here i would like to rep more than two times


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Its the best i could do with my limited skills lol


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Its the best i could do with my limited skills lol


:lmao looking at that pic again... somehow it´s ortons expression turned into creepy but it could be just be me


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> LMAO


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao looking at that pic again... somehow it´s ortons expression turned into creepy but it could be just be me


Best part is that pic of him with the kid is real so that ups the lol level a lot


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Best part is that pic of him with the kid is real so that ups the lol level a lot


REALLY?! oh my that makes it even more creepier


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> REALLY?! oh my that makes it even more creepier


Yeah the pic's legit all right it was in one of the early WWE relaunched mags in 2006 i have the mag somewhere i think it was meant to tongue in cheek highlight Orton was so bad he'd steal candy from kids..which yes makes it all the more creepy lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah the pic's legit all right it was in one of the early WWE relaunched mags in 2006 i have the mag somewhere i think it was meant to tongue in cheek highlight Orton was so bad he'd steal candy from kids..which yes makes it all the more creepy lol


:lmao

hahaha thats priceless


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao
> 
> hahaha thats priceless


Priceless and a little creepy maybe he has a gingerbread house somewhere in the woods of St Louis

:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Priceless and a little creepy maybe he has a gingerbread house somewhere in the woods of St Louis
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


just found that one




















Edit:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Sheamus ya lucky git


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> just found that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:


Hogan for the win.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*












tried my best


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

You win the internets


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm not too good at this but I tried lol


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










...


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Never turn your back on a hungry leprechaun...


----------



## hhhfan474

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



hhhfan474 said:


>


What? Can't the guy have a little fun before he put Evan Bourne to rest? :gun:


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just when I thought this thread had no uncharted territory left, there's a picture of Triple H cuckolding Mickey Mouse.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


>





Takertheman said:


>


LOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLLLL!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










look at cena :lmao


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chausie

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Its the best i could do with my limited skills lol


The fact that he's called 'Randy' is what makes it even better.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Came across this video today XD


----------



## NoisyCricket

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Never turn your back on a hungry leprechaun...


:lmao


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lmfao at this thread. full of epic pics!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


Are people afraid to tell him the hail style looks stupid?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

















Paul really likes the fellas haha


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


>


I hate him so much.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Randy has dirty thoughts about Punk


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


> ...


What the fucking hell? :lmao



hhhfan474 said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Awesome lol. WWE did it, they finally got Disney on board.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Sweet zombie jesus

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Whoever made this deserves a medal


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hey guys, what going on he- Oh nevermind...


----------



## mistrymachine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


> Came across this video today XD


LOL'd @ 0:06


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


What sorcery is this??


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## mistrymachine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know requests are uncommon, but I was wondering if someone could make a gif similar to this Jericho one:










But for Brodus Clay - using the promos based on him being a monster heel leading to him being the Funkassaurus. I've tried myself, but I'm not particularly good at make gifs.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can somebody post the photo of Kane in the mirror, wanting to rape Ryder in the bathroom?


----------



## dlb223

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mistrymachine said:


> I know requests are uncommon, but I was wondering if someone could make a gif similar to this Jericho one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for Brodus Clay - using the promos based on him being a monster heel leading to him being the Funkassaurus. I've tried myself, but I'm not particularly good at make gifs.


I'll provide the vids.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yo Brodus Clay, I'm happy for you and I'ma let chu finish, but Ernest the Cat Miller was first to call his momma.


----------



## Spinferno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bastion Booger has such a lovely body


----------



## SavageSloth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found this on tumblr.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Vintage Batista


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Vintage Batista


:lmao

Duct tape sure does hold grudges.


----------



## oinker34

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Spike

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SavageSloth said:


>


:lmao Love it!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



oinker34 said:


>


If only this can be intercut with some US The Office footage

:lmao


----------



## max314

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Brimstone-x

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Credit to my friend Kyle Mason. We were laughing our asses off when we seen this.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dragonus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brimstone-x said:


> Credit to my friend Kyle Mason. We were laughing our asses off when we seen this.


He turned from Cody Rhodes to Evan Bourne in a spilt second..


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This cracks me up every time for some reason.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NoisyCricket

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao

That. Was. Sheer. Genius. :lmao


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


Eve is right. A star pattern is the best way to tighten the Lugnuts. WWWYKI!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


haha


----------



## CB Wanalaya

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


> This cracks me up every time for some reason.


^ I can't stop laughing at this one too.. Lol not sure why. This would make a good meme picture too. Something like "I'll bury your ass" I'm not as clever as you guys.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


> This cracks me up every time for some reason.


does it make you think of the Parody Triple H account on Twitter


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










































Found these
Hahaha


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








:lmao:lmao


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Omg I love this thread lol


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chada75 said:


> Eve is right. A star pattern is the best way to tighten the Lugnuts. WWWYKI!


Well, she is an engineer.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


is that Lemmy?


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> Well, she is an engineer.


Brains+Beauty=DAMN!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Found these
> Hahaha


ok the Steph workout shots are providing some great photoshops


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brock_Lock said:


> is that Lemmy?


Any Motorhead fan would know the answer


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

anyone seen this Big Dave one yet?


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Hey guys, what going on he- Oh nevermind...


NWO theme plus Brodus doing whatever that is would match perfectly someone do it now


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


> anyone seen this Big Dave one yet?


Midlife crisis says hi Mr Batista

:no:


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










what the fuck?


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> what the fuck?


Apparently Orton has always had a passion for beatboxing.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> what the fuck?




:lmao
especially the orton one :lmao

i love this thread


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> what the fuck?



I think Orton was taking the stuff Jeff Hardy usually takes before his matches...


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> what the fuck?


Lol crazy Randy rocks


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Midlife crisis says hi Mr Batista
> 
> :no:


hell .. you can give me the middle east crisis as long as i get to be in his position


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> hell .. you can give me the middle east crisis as long as i get to be in his position


Bitches love horny Greeks


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bobby Roode _really_ loves his title belt:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Bobby Roode _really_ loves his title belt:


If I was world champion, I would do so much more to that belt.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Bobby Roode _really_ loves his title belt:


He's no Goldust. Used to lick his belt all the way up.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> He's no Goldust. Used to lick his belt all the way up.


Yeah, but Goldust was a blond wig wearing freak, Those are Cody's words btw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Bobby Roode _really_ loves his title belt:


"DUN DUN, HEEEEE'S OFF THE CHAIN"


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Bobby Roode _really_ loves his title belt:


:lmao

The dirty little git...


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> what the fuck?


He reminds me somehow of Papa Shango. I don`t know why

Sorry if already posted


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> ]


Joe's face at the end perfectly captures how he seems to feel about TNA.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 






















YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 




































YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Volantredx said:


> Joe's face at the end perfectly captures how he seems to feel about TNA.


Whas that planned, or did he just did that for real? If he did, than i bet he got into trouble that night.


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


The last one with Cena was :lmao.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










ITS FRIDAY.. FRIDAY.. GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Cena "Friday" and Bryan "YES!!" pics are funny as hell.


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









:lmao


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JimmyYawz said:


> :lmao


Hahhhahaha !


----------



## 1nation

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheAussieRocket said:


> ITS FRIDAY.. FRIDAY.. GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY


lol you can see the Raw t-shirt inside


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*







































Volantredx said:


> Joe's face at the end perfectly captures how he seems to feel about TNA.














Bullydully said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1nation said:


> lol you can see the Raw t-shirt inside


A face you want to punch repeatedly until he cries tears of blood


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


>


I'll back you up with another.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The futur of this business


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> The futur of this business


Who's the guy on the right?


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SporadicAttack said:


> Who's the guy on the right?


Chris Hero or possibly a young Kurt Cobain. You decide.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture but came along this video:






Imagine being at home, playing with your wrestling action figures and than the heel you hate the most suddenly comes through your door... XD


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SporadicAttack said:


> Who's the guy on the right?


Looks like Chris Hero to me


----------



## SportsFan4Life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>





Haha Santino going for the Tyson Kidd "do" lol looks pretty creepy.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SportsFan4Life said:


> Haha Santino going for the Tyson Kidd "do" lol looks pretty creepy.


You know he's dressed as Charlie Brown, right?


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SportsFan4Life said:


> Haha Santino going for the Tyson Kidd "do" lol looks pretty creepy.


Orrrrrrrrr the Charlie Brown "doo"...


----------



## Zophiel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahaaha


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1nation said:


> lol you can see the Raw t-shirt inside


clearly he's wearing a Cenation shirt under the Smackdown shirt... that was the red era... notice the hat and wrist bands...


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Imagine being at home, playing with your wrestling action figures and than the heel you hate the most suddenly comes through your door... XD


Lol, Kane coming through my door would proberly have scared the shit out of me when I was a kid.


----------



## plmathfoto

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Finally got to the end of the thread, great job, lmao at so much of this.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Adramelech said:


>





Necramonium said:


>


*ONE MORE MATCH! ONE MORE MATCH! ONE MORE MATCH!*

No pictures but the funny videos thread got lost in the shuffle













:[email protected]:12


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

see sig


----------



## SportsFan4Life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



World Wide said:


> You know he's dressed as Charlie Brown, right?



By "do" im only talking about "hair" - still a weird photo, was this from a few years ago ?


----------



## SportsFan4Life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>



Wow good pic right there, laughed so hard, all he needs is some straw and he perfects the hillbilly look!


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## .:.THYFERN.:.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Got bored, so put my poor photoshop skills to work.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Well, either AJ will be dead or will never walk again:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Well, either AJ will be dead or will never walk again:lmao


anyone remembers that dream scene in "The Nutty Professor" ? :lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


>


That dog is going to be a better US Champion than Jack Swagger.


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> see sig


haha genius!


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



.:.THYFERN.:. said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


The current storyline makes this even funnier :lmao :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TJTheGr81 said:


> The current storyline makes this even funnier :lmao :lmao


I suppose Big Show bulldozing AJ takes on a different meaning now


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TJTheGr81 said:


> The current storyline makes this even funnier :lmao :lmao


As Ryder would say, he pounded her!


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

New gimmick for Orton: VelociRandy

:lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>












Not sure if doing this right


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


that is too damn funny!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Feel it Cena, FEEL IT!!!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



[email protected] said:


>


It sucks that it has come to this. Funny regardless.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


holy fuck... could you imagine?? :lmao


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> holy fuck... could you imagine?? :lmao


I can.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

look at the size difference... she can suck his dick standing up! hahaha


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


This one's bloody brilliant :-D


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> holy fuck... could you imagine?? :lmao


I'd rather not.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I can't believe how often it works.





































:|


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Well you guys have officially ruined porn for me. Way to go. Way. To. Go.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



haribo said:


> I can't believe how often it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :|


That is one powerful LOGO


----------



## englishtaker27

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> As Ryder would say, he pounded her!


if she can take big show's fist pumping i bet bryan could live inside


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1nation said:


> lol you can see the Raw t-shirt inside


Nah its his red Cenation tee.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

This is epic


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shepard said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


That is superb, more of these please!


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


> That is one powerful LOGO


Yes it is


----------



## 1004holds

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> Yes it is


Bret, NO!


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm suprised Heidenrape wasn't used for that Brazzers thing.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

I knew those 2 were more than friends


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

oh i so fucking love this thread

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









:yum:









:lmao Oh Jesus. Fucking win


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh these Brazzers ones are funny as fuck!
No Mickie and Trish one yet?


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Oh these Brazzers ones are funny as fuck!
> No Mickie and Trish one yet?












and also


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


everyone thinks this one is so funny. i don't see it


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Laughing my ass off. This is great. Love their facial expressions.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh lord, this Brazzers this is already getting overdone.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Oh lord, this Brazzers this is already getting overdone.


Agreed! The AJ/Big Show was great but enough.


----------



## PsychoPriest

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

I love that :no: expression on his face


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PsychoPriest said:


>


Haha that's great


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PsychoPriest said:


>


Needs more sad face Batista


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PsychoPriest said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please.


:lmao beat me to it!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


>


Lol this subject has more mileage to it yet


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

To finish off the Brazzers pics:


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


Is that Shaniqua? lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> To finish off the Brazzers pics:


:lmao


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> To finish off the Brazzers pics:


Oh my god, this is so wrong :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


My word, it's the end of a Brazzers' scene!


----------



## Black

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> swoggle is strong
> 
> lol at koslov in the background


Kozlov forever alone xDD.

I got this ones:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_9nll9bhpP...orts-pictures-kane-undertaker-air-guitar1.jpg

http://www.freewebs.com/arbaz01/photos/WWE/batista.jpg
Lol.


----------



## wdotym

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

how do you insert your own pictures i have 2 funny ones


----------



## wdotym

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



i think i done good  haha


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Yeah I know but it did make me laugh.










New divas champion


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> Yeah I know but it did make me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New divas champion


:lmao

the benoit one is just mean but hilarious at the same time


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao:lmao

Best picture ever


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Candy cane He-Man?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Candy cane He-Man?


He just wants to violate Randy:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## zigglesXe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


>


I've never laughed so hard at a wrestling picture.


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


I want to watch this one


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


LOL, even Taker's Ice Cream bar would draw more than anyone else...just three days out of the year that is.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


The Evan Bourne ice cream bar - bud on a stick.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I had no idea what 'brazzers' was so just googled it.....from my works PC. Now I'm going to be jobless. Thanks everyone.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ScottishLuchador said:


> I had no idea what 'brazzers' was so just googled it.....from my works PC. Now I'm going to be jobless. Thanks everyone.


Your boss is lame.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ScottishLuchador said:


> I had no idea what 'brazzers' was so just googled it.....from my works PC. Now I'm going to be jobless. Thanks everyone.


You're going to get your ass fired for not knowing what brazzers is.


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Dem boobs...


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I think we can have just one more of these in honor of ScottishLuchador:










and for good measure,


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How WWE wrote John Morrison out of their shows


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know some have been outdone, but i figured.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> How WWE wrote John Morrison out of their shows


That is fucking hilarious.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Someone should use this as a basis for some pictures, it seems like it could be funny.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KO Bossy said:


> Someone should use this as a basis for some pictures, it seems like it could be funny.


DERP!


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


























Attach Brazzer Logo .. lmao


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HAHAHA, Tinypic has removed my fake michael Cole brazzers gif thinking it was real


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PsychoPriest said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao LMAO OMFG


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KO Bossy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


:lmao

the crazy Justin Bieber fan inspired someone to make this 




































































































My favourite Riley Joke


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Poueff said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


that is fucking hilarious 


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread warms my heart.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> This thread warms my heart.



that GIF warms my balls


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some people here need to learn what resizing a imaging is.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Yea....


----------



## Watch Me Rise

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









































Taken from here: http://wrestlingalbums.tumblr.com


----------



## 1234Life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I've made these months ago. Feel free to laugh or chuck tomatoes my way.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HHHbkDX said:


>


Hypocritical Cena, meet senile Vince.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How to kill a Monster push got me.


----------



## Reaper of Death

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My new Sig...


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Goosebumps - greatest books ever written.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Storm said:


>


:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Say Cheese and Job, How I Got my Shrunken Head, How to Kill a Monster Push, Night of the Living Dummy II and the 5 Moves of Doom are hilarious.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Aww they love each other


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pojko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## nukeinyourhair

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread ever.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


> :lmao


My God, and look at the tiny croco with Ryder's wig :lmao


----------



## iJeriTroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> My God, and look at the tiny croco with Ryder's wig :lmao


:lmao HAHAHA i didnt notice the little broski :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

More Goosebumps!


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I've got a box full of goosebumps books in the attic ready for when I have kids so they can scare themselves silly. I loved those things.


----------



## Black

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pojko said:


>


Lol!


----------



## b475331

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

goosebumps ones were

funny


----------



## iJeriTroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"According to CM Punk, he is also a failure at everything."

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Where are all the pics mocking Cena's retarded face last night?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Goosebumps ftw. Repped


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KO Bossy said:


> Where are all the pics mocking Cena's retarded face last night?


Oh, sorry about that. Let the photoshops begin!


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dang, I woulda thought I'd have seen a ton of Big Johnny's "no sell" face in the GTS from last night. He looked like he was trying to hold in a fart!


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HorsemenTerritory said:


> Dang, I woulda thought I'd have seen a ton of Big Johnny's "no sell" face in the GTS from last night. He looked like he was trying to hold in a fart!


You mean this "no sell" face?











Pojko said:


>


I see that and raise you this. (JTG is the reigning WWE Champion)


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> Oh, sorry about that. Let the photoshops begin!


Did he watch one of his movies?

:lmao:lmao


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> You mean this "no sell" face?


That'd be the one! Thanks! I just couldn't believe his lack of reaction.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i so love this thread


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Cena the Carpathian


----------



## grimeycarolina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Deebow said:


> Cena the Carpathian


winner!!!

for those who don't know how the other pic is, kill yo self


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Deebow said:


> Cena the Carpathian


*Bobby Heenan mode* YES, YES, YES!


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Deebow said:


> Cena the Carpathian


One of the best pictures so far, classic!!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










That is awesome


----------



## Spinferno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






























Sorry for all the gayness. lol


----------



## iJeriTroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

No emotion , just like a pro.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Lol the amount of slash pics you can uae Oton for is amazing


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Deebow said:


> Cena the Carpathian


Some one should completely photo shop it, like the angry miz girl, that be hilarious.


----------



## iJeriTroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>



omfg... I was putting my hand's down my pants when i saw the play boy cover, and I zoomed in and I saw that it was vickie..... :batista3


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

DANIEL BRYAN STRIPPED OF PETA AWARD


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> DANIEL BRYAN STRIPPED OF PETA AWARD


LMAO at the baby reptile with the Zack Ryder wig.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


That's amazing.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Deebow said:


> Cena the Carpathian


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


That is brilliant, now if you'll excuse me I have to go watch Ghostbusters 2.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hey guys, remember me!!!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


That is sensational :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Now THAT is the scourge of Carpathia and sorrow of Moldavia!


----------



## map the soul

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


So handsome.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Saw this on tumblr:


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Created by myself. I love Star Wars by the way so this was fun to do. Lol...


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Saw this on tumblr:


damn 

for some reason it reminded me of christopher lloyd in Roger Rabbit


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> Created by myself. I love Star Wars by the way so this was fun to do. Lol...


awesome lol. Darth Cena would be the greatest heel ever. WOuld need some Sith Robes for sure.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> damn
> 
> for some reason it reminded me of christopher lloyd in Roger Rabbit


Remember me now Kane. When I killed your brother I talked _JUST...LIKE...THIS!_


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Apparently Orton has always had a passion for beatboxing.


LOL :lmao Going through this thread never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> DANIEL BRYAN STRIPPED OF PETA AWARD


lol


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

AHA! I picked up your subliminal message!!!


----------



## Batistwo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











well i guess it's safe to say that Cena ..











.. won't need a 'heads' up



*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH*


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Oh yeah awesome


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


:lmao

Thats so awesome


----------



## CB Wanalaya

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


LOL^

I know there have been a lot of brazzers pics on this site. But god dammit when I scrolled down and saw that sign. Too funny. It's funnier too because it's Taker and Teddy Long.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread is named FUNNY wrestling pictures, not photoshop misfits


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> This thread is named FUNNY wrestling pictures, not photoshop misfits


Except most of the pics on here are photoshop


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


All terrible. Sorry


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


HAHA


----------



## Brimstone-x

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Mizfields got me. There kinda lame. But so was Garfield, and I enjoyed that too.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Rugrats one is alright... except chuckie should be Sheamus since they are both red heads.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PJ Awesome said:


> All terrible. Sorry


 Oh snap.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Superpunk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol orton as captain planet.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Steve. said:


>


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's official, the kofi gif is currently the best thing on the Internet...


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## plmathfoto

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HorsemenTerritory said:


> That'd be the one! Thanks! I just couldn't believe his lack of reaction.





He "sells" just like his brother! (talking about Laurinatis and lack of sell of Punk's GTS, site wouldn't let me copy image yet).


----------



## ReyMastrio8

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


LOLed hard


----------



## CB Wanalaya

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Lol I know the Brazzers thing has been over done, but this one would be a prime candidate.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CB Wanalaya said:


> Lol I know the Brazzers thing has been over done, but this one would be a prime candidate.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


:lmao


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'd love to know the context of this:


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Dunno who made it but there are plenty more. Type smart wrestling fan meme into Google. Scary thing is that's me. I am a Youtube shooter so someone has used my image :S.


----------



## ReyMastrio8

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


AAAAWWWWWW dude...... I was eating breakfast man.... :side:


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>




:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol I did not notice comic book guy at all the first time!


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


> I'd love to know the context of this:


Taker: "It isn't what it looks like. I was about to chokeslam him, I swear".


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The best image on the internet.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread makes me happy.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










oldie but a goodie


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> The best image on the internet.


NO FREAKIN WAY :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Dunno who made it but there are plenty more. Type smart wrestling fan meme into Google. Scary thing is that's me. I am a Youtube shooter so someone has used my image :S.




:lmao

A youtube shooter. Watch out guys, we got a badass here!


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kevin Nash Fan Club


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

@^: Triple H and Edge should be switched.

Bakura was Marik's bitch for awhile.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I didn't know Kofi had haters like this!?!









I guess Kofi showed him.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CB Wanalaya

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


> Kevin Nash Fan Club


And then the orgy began


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> The best image on the internet.


:lmao

So WWE are gonna recreate the Austin/Pillman "He's got a gun" house invasion scene, only using Trips and Nash now?

They..must..do this for most awesomeness


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I have to say probably one of my best.


----------



## Global Dominotion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> :lmao
> 
> A youtube shooter. Watch out guys, we got a badass here!


You have a lifetime membership to a wrestling forum you nerd, you can hardly mock him...


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> I have to say probably one of my best.


Stop with the crap, it all sucks. don't post here and leave the country. I'm ashamed.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> You have a lifetime membership to a wrestling forum you nerd, you can hardly mock him...


and this my friends , is what we call a burn


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kokepepsi said:


> Kevin Nash Fan Club


What's the name of the girls in your sig. (Y)


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> Stop with the crap, it all sucks. don't post here and leave the country. I'm ashamed.


you keyboard warrior you have skills. :avit:


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*























































The average tumblr fangirl.


----------



## Living Tribunal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Made me laugh at the Kurt Anal.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pez said:


> The average tumblr fangirl.


Ah Kerwin White, I actually marked a little when Ricardo Rodriguez came out to his theme to take the piss out of Edge.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> You have a lifetime membership to a wrestling forum you nerd, you can hardly mock him...


I fail to see how posting on a forum is relevant to someone considering themselves a "youtube shooter."


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> I fail to see how posting on a forum is relevant to someone considering themselves a "youtube shooter."


It's the same fucking thing. You just use text to voice your opinions. Do you even know what a YouTube shooter is?


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Scarlett Johannson's leaked photos? 










CM Punk is not impressed


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


:lmao


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha that Kane thing...


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> You have a lifetime membership to a wrestling forum you nerd, you can hardly mock him...


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> I have to say probably one of my best.


Seriously there should be limits.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> It's the same fucking thing. You just use text to voice your opinions. Do you even know what a YouTube shooter is?


I agree with the first part, whatever your referring to in the second part sounds like someone who will be a virgin til death...


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## lightfm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture but an interesting sheiky baby video


----------



## Black

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Lol @Christian


----------



## Black

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


The funny thing is that you can't comment in WWE Channel videos so the comic makes no sense :lmao


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It was on my Twitter...


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Halo- said:


> AHA! I picked up your subliminal message!!!


:lmao

What the fuck?!


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kenjiharima

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vinnie said:


> The funny thing is that you can't comment in WWE Channel videos so the comic makes no sense :lmao


The thing that made this alot even more funnier is that Kane's speech bubbles are PINK! ROTFL :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Seriously there should be limits.


My bad forgot WWE is PG


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tim Legend said:


> I agree with the first part, whatever your referring to in the second part sounds like someone who will be a virgin til death...


It's really not as bad as it sounds. It's just a wrestling vlogger.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Please don't flame me.  Don't know if this one has been done yet, but:-










Credit to member D17 whose signature gave me the idea.


----------



## 1004holds

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IAmNotAJ said:


>


I swear I've never met him!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1004holds said:


> I swear I've never met him!


repp'd :lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















Also, my sig.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Halo- said:


>


OMG :lmao at the woman behind Nash.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Off-The-Ropes

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ThePhenomRises said:


> Please don't flame me.  Don't know if this one has been done yet, but:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to member D17 whose signature gave me the idea.


haaaah!
this ones good.


----------



## Batistwo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> Stop with the crap, it all sucks. don't post here and leave the country. I'm ashamed.


it would have been more realistic with Paul London instead of jericho lol, since he likes older women...


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jerseysfinest said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Sweet zombie jesus...


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Everyone knows Randy is just jealous that he doesnt have a vagina


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


>


Oh God, the horror!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Oh God, the horror!


LOL if any pic deserves the Brazzers logo that is it


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I feel bad that Natalya is so optimistic about that gimmick they've given her.


----------



## Black

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

notice the fan hand gesture behind Beth, this was after the win at RR


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


DO WANT!!!!



Solid_Rob said:


>


LMAO



virus21 said:


>


Gotta love the Cornette face


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't do Drugs!
Ever!


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I could've gone my whole life without seeing that picture of Chyna.

Thanks a fucking lot.










I don't get this...unless it's a reference to her promo about Kane having the skills of a four year old in the bedroom?

The only thing I can think of.

And that is one of the hotter Lita pictures. She should've just worn that to the ring when she was valeting Edge. I don't think anyone would've minded.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What you on?
Shes smoking lmao


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thanks! Now I have to go find a way to scrub my brain.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jeezus...

she looks like such a man.

I don't ever want to hear anyone call Lita a man again with that thing walking around making pornos.

Who told her those photos were attractive?

Ever?


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know someone is really have a laugh at her


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

he botched:


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Uncle Thwagger.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


>


brilliant :lmao


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Verdict123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Don't do Drugs!
> Ever!


What the fuckin......


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RawIsWar1991

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao That's creepy as fuck.


----------



## charliebrown

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

See below.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> :lmao


We have a winner


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> :lmao


Gold. :lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Move along, Cole...










Just move along.


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## oliman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

some funny shit :lmao

sticky please


----------



## AwesomeOne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread on this forum imo :lmao


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Even if I am a big porn fan like Cena










I like video games too

Front cover









Back cover




















































































































:lmao


----------



## Lexa90

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^^ LOL at the Jerry Lawler one xD


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol at all those WWE 12 editions. Although I'm going to spend some time looking at AJ's one........


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry boys


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Sorry boys


YEAH!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> YEAH!


this isnt funny... 

just disgusting


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Sorry boys


this isnt funny... 

just sexy


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



World Wide said:


> this isnt funny...
> 
> just sexy


NO
I didnt read that

I DID NOT READ THAT


----------



## Izzytron3030

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> YEAH!


gross!


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is funny cos it's true:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Somebody call my momma this is the greatest thing i have ever set my pretty eyes on

:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the quest for the papers :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Master Blaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


Sad thing is, that it perfectly sums up the youtube comment section and many message boards. :lol


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Fargerov said:


> This is funny cos it's true:


 Someone needs some vitamin c.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> the quest for the papers :lmao :lmao :lmao


Is it me or has that one thing become an interesting meme around these parts?

:lol


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>



The WCW cover is honestly depressing... And the FCW cover is really disturbing. They're all so unnatural / creepy.


----------



## adprokid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ladies and Gentlemen, the current state of the Divas division:


----------



## TOM MADISON

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, the current state of the Divas division:


AHAH TY!

I lol'd SO hard when I saw this live!


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


*NO. NO MORE OF THESE FUCKING BRAZZERS PIC-*

Nevermind. I fucking can't. Well done :lmao


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


Well, I Guess AJ found out why He's called

"Puts on Sunglasses"

The Big Show!

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Brimstone-x

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, the current state of the Divas division:


Y'know, its a real shame the crowds suck ass nowadays. There are plenty of good matches ruined by dead air. Someone will pull off a great spot and at most all I can say is "oh wow" because the crowd doesn't move a damn muscle. Its hard to mark out alone y'know. Kinda depressing infact.


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Straight Pride

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thread has over a million views, make it a sticky already!


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I declare this thread the GOAT


----------



## youssef123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


OMG, the face of Bryan is priceless ! :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


LOL and here I thought trips wasn't a tech guy. That divas gif is pure gold, but sad at the same time. And it seems like someone really wants AJ to get fucked by Big Show.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ashes11 said:


> I declare this thread the GOAT


wut?


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


 ok that gif screams photoshop


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


punk came


----------



## septurum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



daryl74 said:


>


:lmao

It is CRIMINAL that this has been totally NO SOLD...combing Family Guy and WWE equal win there must be more


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


this gif followed by your rock sig gave me some great ideas


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

STICKY!STICKY!STICKX!STICKY!!!!!!! fucking sticky already


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RatedRviper said:


> STICKY!STICKY!STICKX!STICKY!!!!!!! fucking sticky already


was it the punk gif that did it for ya?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SandyRavage said:


> was it the punk gif that did it for ya?


:lmao


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wow, this thread has reached way over 1 million views. I have never seen a thread reach this kind of amount. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SandyRavage said:


> was it the punk gif that did it for ya?


Funny, because at first glance I thought that post was referring to the Punk gif.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>











*
YES YES YES*


----------



## Exciter

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> *
> YES YES YES*


Repped


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

what's the reason this hasn't been stickied yet?


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GR Choke said:


> what's the reason this hasn't been stickied yet?


there's no point, it's always at the front of the page anyway


----------



## ir8_heelfan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> *
> YES YES YES*


Life without tv must make people all jittery, awesome gif. kudos


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Punk Bryan YES YES YES...I _almost _spit out my coffee and I have a high comedy tolerance. Well done!
Playing catch with the Miz...so true...although not sure if he can catch the baseball either.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ir8_heelfan said:


> Life without tv must make people all jittery, awesome gif. kudos



Get ready for rage from Punks and Vegans!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Get ready for rage from Punks and Vegans!


ehhmm why?

i am both bryan and punk mark but i think its hilarious


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Get ready for rage from Punks and Vegans!





#1Peep4ever said:


> ehhmm why?
> 
> i am both bryan and punk mark but i think its hilarious


I'm also a fan of both and find it funny.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I win!


----------



## grimeycarolina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


:batista3


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


LOL CM Punk came. This gif could be used for so many things


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> I win!


What...the...fuck... is that?


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



grimeycarolina said:


> :batista3


My thoughts exactly


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> I win!


...What in the world.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> I win!


Batista is going through an obvious mid-life crisis. 
He must think he looks good :no:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Pretty obvious that Batista photo is probably off-set on filiing scorpian king 3.


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Pretty obvious that Batista photo is probably off-set on filiing scorpian king 3.


Yeah but that's no excuse for looking like that.


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



grimeycarolina said:


> :batista3


That doesn't even look like the real pussy monster, it looks like his stunt double or some shit.


----------



## WWE Attitude

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMFAO the new angry bird!


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> What...the...fuck... is that?


 Its Brodus Clay and Batista's illegitimate love child.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

In case you were wondering what was going on under the previous pic:










At least he keeps in shape :batista4


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> In case you were wondering what was going on under the previous pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he keeps in shape :batista4


I can see him being a great Ultimate Warrior replacement down the road. Getting old, keeps in shape but is batshit crazy and makes weird blog videos.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Batista is rocking that horrible hairdo.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

You can see pills on the bottom of the picture........


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> You can see pills on the bottom of the picture........


LOL


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> You can see pills on the bottom of the picture........


I can now understand why he got that hair cut. He was high.


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol batista, you've really, really..really fallen off the wagon


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I see Tista is back on the juice. You might see a hint of a pill bottle in the picture but what you don't see is the Winstrol/Clenbuterol stack he cycled before taking the latest pics. That's especially obvious if you know anything about bodybuilding and had seen his pics from months back when he lost weight. He's now in better shape than in his prime, you don't get that ripped at his age without jumping on the juice.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That's one crazy hairstyle Batista has.

He looks very evil in that picture, almost looks like Christopher Daniels.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> I win!


Reminds me of Tomko.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> In case you were wondering what was going on under the previous pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he keeps in shape :batista4


Fuck... them some big ass candles... 

:


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> In case you were wondering what was going on under the previous pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he keeps in shape :batista4


4get the candles i want that barbershop pole in my rum


----------



## Power ranger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


lol.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Godfather- said:


>



Hahahaha


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My "LITTLE JIMMY" shirt


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From the Ultimate Broski himself


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>




:lmao :lmao :lmao!!!


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


LMAO at them watching TNA.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!


He seems like the dude to say that off screen. LOL. LOL at the lil jimmy shirt.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


you no smile....i make you smile


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






not a wrestling picture or even took place in a wrestling ring but involved an iconic wrestling move lol. you guys might find it funny bu ti honestly laughed my ass off


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


LOVE THIS!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> not a wrestling picture or even took place in a wrestling ring but involved an iconic wrestling move lol. you guys might find it funny bu ti honestly laughed my ass off


LMAO!!! That video is hilarious. The part that gets me is when he spits out the Slurpee after he gets the Stunner.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> not a wrestling picture or even took place in a wrestling ring but involved an iconic wrestling move lol. you guys might find it funny bu ti honestly laughed my ass off


Stone Cold Stunner out of nowhere haha. And possibly the worst selling ever. #Rep


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^ No comment, Typical *******


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> not a wrestling picture or even took place in a wrestling ring but involved an iconic wrestling move lol. you guys might find it funny bu ti honestly laughed my ass off


"That's like a $1.79, you better hit em, bro"

I swear this vid is friggin hilarious.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hhaha crazy ******* LOL


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> not a wrestling picture or even took place in a wrestling ring but involved an iconic wrestling move lol. you guys might find it funny bu ti honestly laughed my ass off


That was funny as hell


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


Amazing. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


Wonder how it would sound mixed with this:






:lmao


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES








YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


>


Would be funny IF it were true... but it's so incredibly far from the truth that it loses its humor. Ryder didn't turn, not even close.


----------



## Carnius

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EdEddNEddy said:


>


LOL!


----------



## Under619Taker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-SAW- said:


>


I lol'd hard. Hahahaha.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


>


Fuck if I knew what the hell he was talking about.



Gresty said:


>


It's funny because when you look at Randy Orton and Christian...I don't think I need to say anything else.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










It's not the best piece of work, I know. 

:lmao


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










*------>*


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RD25

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TexasTornado said:


>


:lol


----------



## map the soul

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TexasTornado said:


>


:cena2 :cena2 :cena2


----------



## Illmatic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TexasTornado said:


>


:Cornette

*knows this face is really the only way i can explain how awesome that picture really is

:lmao


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:flip


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have the .gif of the girl towards the end of RAW, she had the "I'm so shocked face" for a second and then she had the "are you fucking serious?" face. :lmao


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> Anyone have the .gif of the girl towards the end of RAW, she had the "I'm so shocked face" for a second and then she had the "are you fucking serious?" face. :lmao


 that's "The Miz Girl"


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> :flip


:lmao

They need to have Kane out of costume have a booth where he's handing out "Embrace the Hate" pamplets to try and drum up attention for his crusade


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> :flip


I saw this picture in another thread, but the funniest thing about it is R-Truth on the right looking high as fuck :lol


----------



## WWE_comedy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Not sure what to caption this with.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My favorite Race To Witch Mountain meme (there are tons of good ones):


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dave's been keeping busy since his WWE days.


----------



## FunkeehDK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


a very hot slut nonetheless


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I think I have the truth behind Takers videos. He will bring back the Tag Division from the dead (pun intended).



















The Broskis of Destruction. Ryder & Taker.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> I think I have the truth behind Takers videos. He will bring back the Tag Division from the dead (pun intended).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Broskis of Destruction. Ryder & Taker.


:lmao


----------



## SavageSloth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> I think I have the truth behind Takers videos. He will bring back the Tag Division from the dead (pun intended).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Broskis of Destruction. Ryder & Taker.


Priceless!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


Brutal hair helmet...


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


> Dave's been keeping busy since his WWE days.



:lmao:lol:lmao


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WWE_comedy said:


>


Need a gif of this girl for my reactions folder.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Halo- said:


>


:lmao:lmao

I can so buy this actually happening sounds crazy huh?


----------



## Jdred60

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

look at my signature


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## map the soul

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


I missed the title and was wondering why most of the basic guys were there. :lmao


----------



## Striker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Storm said:


>


Favorite pic in a long time. Lmao.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jdred60 said:


> look at my signature


Yep.... Great....


----------



## daryl74

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NathanDrake

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Arcanine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is Cena pointing at Sheamus or giving the finger there?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Striker said:


> Favorite pic in a long time. Lmao.


David Caruso can make any crappy wrestling angle the best ever


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> Yep.... Great....


Seriously. He needs to stop trying to get everyones attention by saying "HEY! HEY!! LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE!! LOOK AT ME!!!!"


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From Chyna's new um...movie, her costars!





































Courtesy of 411 mania....

oh boy....


----------



## Game1778

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I really dislike Chyna


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


>


Dat moustache.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NathanDrake said:


>


NOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAAAY :lmao

Sheamus.....and his donair :yum:


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL @ the chyna porn. This bitch doesn't even deserve a capital C!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I feel bad for the guy who has to act as Triple H.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sheamus looks like he is about to beat Cena up for owing him money.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol @ fake HHH


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BaBy FireFly

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the guy with the hat and title belt ummm is that a fake cena in chynas porno lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lmao broskies of destruction hahaha there are a lot of funny ones in this thread lol who did the csi miami one lol also lmfao at watch out dolph she just gave and the its a bird its a plan nope its a slut hahahahaha lmao ooops sorry for double post totally spaced i had already made a comment


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

More of Chyna's costars 






















































:swagger2


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


> More of Chyna's costars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :swagger2


ok i understand doink the clown and the iron sheek but who are the rest supposed to be??


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> From Chyna's new um...movie, her costars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of 411 mania....
> 
> oh boy....


LMFAO

Can we have Porn Cena replace the real one please we might get some decent acting for once


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So her film has porn versions of Hogan, Flair, Cena, HHH, Iron Sheik, Orton, Bret Hart, Stone Cold, Gene Okerlund and Doink.

What the hell.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Are there no other females in this film


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> So her film has porn versions of Hogan, Flair, Cena, HHH, Iron Sheik, Orton, Bret Hart, Stone Cold, Gene Okerlund and Doink.
> 
> What the hell.


Wait there's an Orton in this movie?

:shocked:


----------



## MKC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Looks like someone went pee pee, in anticipation...

:vince3


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao

Oh well i suppose its as close as im gonna get to seeing Orton in porn i guess


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MKC said:


> Looks like someone went pee pee, in anticipation...
> 
> :vince3



:busta What a failure. AND WHERE DO YOU GET PICS DUDE!!!


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Are there no other females in this film


I've yet to see the one, let alone any otheres.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> :busta What a failure. AND WHERE DO YOU GET PICS DUDE!!!


Who exactly is that meant to be then?


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So... a guy dressed as Mean Gene fucks Chyna?

:jeff


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Who exactly is that meant to be then?


Busta Rhymes the rapper


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I wonder whether "Hulk Hogan" will be involved in a gay scene or not...


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That's supposed to be Orton, Bret, and Austin? Jesus...


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Which ones supposed to be Orton? 

Lol at the HHH one, that moustache is hilarious.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I have to say, I'm greatly disappointed that there isn't a Macho Man one. Just imagine..."Randy Man" Macho Savage.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NJ88 said:


> Which ones supposed to be Orton?
> 
> Lol at the HHH one, that moustache is hilarious.


I hope to god its not the surly looking guy, i mean COME ON at least TRY to find a guy that looks a bit like Orton


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Doink the Clown scares me even more now


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


:lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


> More of Chyna's costars


Lemme guess... 'Boink' the Clown? 
Boink here may just be -- the ultimate nightmare.

Although these parodies are funny, Chyna is in a truly sad state.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


*Bows*

You have posted the most awesome thing ever you deserve a million internets for this find.

:lmao


----------



## NinjaAstronaut

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


just great


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NathanDrake said:


>


Lol no way Cena and Sheamus eat out together on the road


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The IWC is really a secret society of a select few with the goal of controlling professional wrestling at every level. The conspiracy of the IWC goes straight to the top people. Here's my proof.










The IWC are suspected for masterminding the following events and more.

1996 - The MSG Incident
1997 - The Montreal Screwjob
1999 - Jesse Ventura elected Governor of Minnesota
1999 - WCW finger poke of doom
2000 - Downfall and hostile take over of WCW
2005 - All of John Cena's title reigns.


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> The IWC is really a secret society of a select few with the goal of controlling professional wrestling at every level. The conspiracy of the IWC goes straight to the top people. Here's my proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IWC are suspected for masterminding the following events and more.
> 
> 1996 - The MSG Incident
> 1997 - The Montreal Screwjob
> 1999 - Jesse Ventura elected Governor of Minnesota
> 1999 - WCW finger poke of doom
> 2000 - Downfall and hostile take over of WCW
> 2005 - All of John Cena's title reigns.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DOTL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> The IWC is really a secret society of a select few with the goal of controlling professional wrestling at every level. The conspiracy of the IWC goes straight to the top people. Here's my proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IWC are suspected for masterminding the following events and more.
> 
> 1996 - The MSG Incident
> 1997 - The Montreal Screwjob
> 1999 - Jesse Ventura elected Governor of Minnesota
> 1999 - WCW finger poke of doom
> 2000 - Downfall and hostile take over of WCW
> 2005 - All of John Cena's title reigns.


Like the Patriots from Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao at JBL, Mysterio, Goldberg, RVD and Jericho. 

And Triple H has his "Take my lunch money and I'll bury you. I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker" look on :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


LOL he looks so damn excited seeing the right amount of people. :lol


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL at Jericho .. working the trollface ever since he was a kid :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



EraOfAwesome said:


>


Win! That 3rd panel...	:lmao


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










YES YES YES YES YES.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smashisleet said:


> Anyone have the .gif of the girl towards the end of RAW, she had the "I'm so shocked face" for a second and then she had the "are you fucking serious?" face. :lmao












LOL when I saw it live.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Them Chyna porn images are fucking hillarious. It pissed off a lot of the Hunter/Stephanie marks who I converse with on twitter but they need to see the funny side of this


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Saw this on my twitter TL :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I actually can't believe what I'm seeing here:

Link:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUQtYMCc9DM&feature=related


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> :lmao at JBL, Mysterio, Goldberg, RVD and Jericho.
> 
> And Triple H has his "Take my lunch money and I'll bury you. I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker" look on :lmao


Bahaha the cuteness was sucked right out of Orton huh


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> :lmao at JBL, Mysterio, Goldberg, RVD and Jericho.
> 
> And Triple H has his "Take my lunch money and I'll bury you. I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker" look on :lmao


damn triple H was one ugly kid


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mkh said:


> damn triple H was one ugly kid


That photo album says so much. Triple H has always been, "The Game". I see him collecting others' lunch money.
Kane looked like he liked starting fires or something.
RVD....oh wow. From egghead to pothead.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


>





Simply Flawless said:


> Wait there's an Orton in this movie?
> 
> :shocked:


I think that's meant to be their version of Orton.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> I think that's meant to be their version of Orton.


It's clearly Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

what's with the belly? :lmao

looks like a mix of Macho Man and Jimmy Snuka wearing Dolphs outfit doing Usain Bolts arrow thing


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> I think that's meant to be their version of Orton.


Clearly Chyna hasnt been watching WWE Orton doesnt look a damn thing like that


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> :lmao at JBL, Mysterio, Goldberg, RVD and Jericho.
> 
> And Triple H has his "Take my lunch money and I'll bury you. I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker" look on :lmao


Cena looks like Randy from Home Improvement


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It's clearly Dolph Ziggler.


Clearly not there are no headstands or showing off  not Dolph


----------



## map the soul

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


Holla, holla! We need a Teddy Long smiley.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

can somebody post that Eve hoeskis gonna be hoeskis (something like that) photo of her wearing a bunch of Zack Ryder merch? Trying to find it but can't


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

vote for the revolution 
Ryder/O Z012


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TexasTornado said:


> can somebody post that Eve hoeskis gonna be hoeskis (something like that) photo of her wearing a bunch of Zack Ryder merch? Trying to find it but can't


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


My gawd :lmao


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is not a picture, but its still funny :lmao


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


>


Scary how Kane looks exactly the same these days.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


> This is not a picture, but its still funny :lmao




OH.MY.GOD :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


> This is not a picture, but its still funny :lmao


----------



## BOBORBK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


(Y)This is great!


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


>


Lol at little Rocky and his cowboy hat


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


> This is not a picture, but its still funny :lmao


:lol


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


> This is not a picture, but its still funny :lmao


LOL! No,no,no,no,no. HAHAHA!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


LMAO. Nice.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How is that nice? make all the dead Benoit jokes you want but Eddie jokes?..


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


LMAO! This needs to become a meme now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PJ Awesome said:


> How is that nice? make all the dead Benoit jokes you want but Eddie jokes?..


It's not nice, but I laughed hysterically for like 5 minutes straight when I saw that pic!




kobra860 said:


> LMAO! This needs to become a meme now.


Most definitely.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheRockfan7 said:


>




:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Punk


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Well done Punk. Put that piece of shit woman beater in his place.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheRockfan7 said:


>


LOLPunk


----------



## DOTL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










So funny.










Could not stop laughing.










LOL this last one I know has not so much do with wrestling but I found it when I searched for Punk memes so It's gonna have to do.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


That's pretty disrespectful to the great Eddie Guerrero.



-Extra- said:


>


These are pretty good.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> That's pretty disrespectful to the great Eddie Guerrero.



It's very disrespectful, but I still laughed.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some people really need a fucking sense of humor, lighten up seriously, it's about having fun and joking around.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheRockfan7 said:


>


+1000 respect for punk even tho i'm no mark of his , but putting that bitch in his place was awesome 

i seriously hope punk rips that untalented jackass a new asshole


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Punk should have trolled him harder by asking what his intentions were when he decided to attend her B day party. What the heck made Brown get at Punk anyway?


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Eddie photo was fucking hilarious. Stop getting all butthurt about it.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> That Eddie photo was fucking hilarious. Stop getting all butthurt about it.


Fucking This.

Seriosly, some of you guys need to stop being so damn sensitive and loosen the hell up.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Fucking This.
> 
> Seriosly, some of you guys need to stop being so damn sensitive and loosen the hell up.


This.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Some people really need a fucking sense of humor, lighten up seriously, it's about having fun and joking around.


Damn right. If some people are so much sensitive why didn`t they stop watching WWE in the year 2006 when they started the Eddie is in hell storyline?


----------



## Munji

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha I love how people like to pretend they had their own little connection with Eddie Guerrero, you didnt give two shits about him and he didnt give two shits about you lol Get a life.


----------



## backtothedisaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


That is one of the scariest pictures ever I'm going to go lock my door now


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> +1000 respect for punk even tho i'm no mark of his , but putting that bitch in his place was awesome
> 
> i seriously hope punk rips that untalented jackass a new asshole


This just shows how immature Punk is. Besides Punk is a well known womanizer. It's not like he's a saint himself.

When it comes to the whole Rihanna incident, we still don't know all the details and we probably never will.

Plus all the people still cheering Stone Cold are total hypocrites which includes CM Punk.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



backtothedisaster said:


>


LMFAO


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## mistrymachine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheRockfan7 said:


>


LOL if Punk is on 'roids, he needs to get a bloody refund!!

(before someone makes an sXe comment - tell that to Chris Brown!)


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kobra860 said:


> This just shows how immature Punk is. Besides Punk is a well known womanizer. It's not like he's a saint himself.
> 
> When it comes to the whole Rihanna incident, we still don't know all the details and we probably never will.
> 
> Plus all the people still cheering Stone Cold are total hypocrites which includes CM Punk.


Hitting a woman is a lot worse than sleeping with them.


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kobra860 said:


> This just shows how immature Punk is. Besides Punk is a well known womanizer. It's not like he's a saint himself.
> 
> When it comes to the whole Rihanna incident, we still don't know all the details and we probably never will.
> 
> Plus all the people still cheering Stone Cold are total hypocrites which includes CM Punk.


Yep, because punching a woman about 30 times and threatening to kill her is the same with putting your penis inside them.

Hey buddy, do everyone a favour and fuck off.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kobra860 said:


> This just shows how immature Punk is. Besides Punk is a well known womanizer. It's not like he's a saint himself.
> 
> When it comes to the whole Rihanna incident, we still don't know all the details and we probably never will.
> 
> Plus all the people still cheering Stone Cold are total hypocrites which includes CM Punk.


http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/16...s-details-altercation.jhtml?xrs=share_twitter


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> Hitting a woman is a lot worse than sleeping with them.


Obviously. I never said that they were in the same boat.


----------



## Dsly1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ha ha awesome


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


Its funny because its actually what happens.


----------



## TOM MADISON

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

4 Life


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HHHbkDX said:


>


Scumbag Cena! And Scumbag Fed!

Make more of these, the Scumbag memes are hilarious. Like Vince McMahon-"says he'll push the superstars fans love: Great Khali in Elimination Chamber."


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Otunga, and his award winning smile FTW.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Otunga, and his award winning smile FTW.


I know right? I'm sorry for all the butthurt/sensitive marks on here but nothing tops that Otunga pic with everyone mourning over Eddie. Fucking priceless cause you can actually imagine his dumbass doing something stupid like that.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kobra860 said:


> This just shows how immature Punk is. Besides Punk is a well known womanizer. It's not like he's a saint himself.
> 
> When it comes to the whole Rihanna incident, we still don't know all the details and we probably never will.
> 
> Plus all the people still cheering Stone Cold are total hypocrites which includes CM Punk.


fpalm

Have you even read the police report? He punched her viciously in the body and face, choked her twice until she lost consciousness, yelled that he was going to kill her and bit her.

He only stopped because someone noticed and called the police.

Punk is the bad guy for calling an asshole an asshole?

Last time I checked, Austin didn't nearly kill Debra then publicly start calling everyone haters and assholes for holding it against him. And even if he did--so the fuck what? You're defending Chris I nearly beat my girlfriend to death and acted like an entitled asshole afterwards Brown?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I know right? I'm sorry for all the butthurt/sensitive marks on here but nothing tops that Otunga pic with everyone mourning over Eddie. Fucking priceless cause you can actually imagine his dumbass doing something stupid like that.



Even though I laughed at the Eddie picture the most, my favorite is probably the one with Bryan choking out Justin Roberts with his tie.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KO Bossy said:


> Scumbag Cena! And Scumbag Fed!
> 
> Make more of these, the Scumbag memes are hilarious. Like Vince McMahon-"says he'll push the superstars fans love: Great Khali in Elimination Chamber."












I'm gonna start making more of these haha. Glad you like em man.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TOM MADISON said:


>



LMFAO :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> fpalm
> 
> Have you even read the police report? He punched her viciously in the body and face, choked her twice until she lost consciousness, yelled that he was going to kill her and bit her.
> 
> He only stopped because someone noticed and called the police.
> 
> Punk is the bad guy for calling an asshole an asshole?
> 
> Last time I checked, Austin didn't nearly kill Debra then publicly start calling everyone haters and assholes for holding it against him. And even if he did--so the fuck what? You're defending Chris I nearly beat my girlfriend to death and acted like an entitled asshole afterwards Brown?


Well Mr Brown will at least have a nice comfy seat waiting for him in hell if anything else while Punk can be all... unk2


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brown Hippy said:


> 4 Life


so many so soon are making them less funny. please don't over do it.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> fpalm
> 
> Have you even read the police report? He punched her viciously in the body and face, choked her twice until she lost consciousness, yelled that he was going to kill her and bit her.
> 
> He only stopped because someone noticed and called the police.
> 
> Punk is the bad guy for calling an asshole an asshole?



I never said that I was defending Chris Brown. I was just pointing out details such as the fact that Rihanna broke a bottle over her brother's head in the past and made songs about fighting men and how much she likes bad boys. Chris Brown definitely overreacted and went too far when she was attacking him while he was driving. 

I don't really care that Punk was calling him out. People have brought up Chris Brown's bad decision for years and his career still was able to recover. Blame the entertainment industry for that. People like Roman Polanski and Charlie Sheen are still working.



> Last time I checked, Austin didn't nearly kill Debra then publicly start calling everyone haters and assholes for holding it against him. And even if he did--so the fuck what? You're defending Chris I nearly beat my girlfriend to death and acted like an entitled asshole afterwards Brown?


Does that really matter? Austin still beat her up. Technically you're defending Stone Cold so you're contradicting yourself.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> so many so soon are making them less funny. please don't over do it.


In other words.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> so many so soon are making them less funny. please don't over do it.


I didn't know it was funny to begin with, besides the Eddie one.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MJG93

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


>


If there's a Hell, I'm probably going there, because I legit lol'ed at this.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If anybody who said the Eddie one was funny also says this one is too far^^ you need to go hang yourself


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PJ Awesome said:


> If anybody who said the Eddie one was funny also says this one is too far^^ you need to go hang yourself


Man the fuck up, please.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

PArdon me? guy with picture of ****?


----------



## BrokenWater

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hmm...I thought Otunga on the Eddie G tribute picture was tasteless but I giggled at the 9/11 one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I know right? I'm sorry for all the butthurt/sensitive marks on here but nothing tops that Otunga pic with everyone mourning over Eddie. *Fucking priceless cause you can actually imagine his dumbass doing something stupid like that*.


:lmao:lmao:lmao 

The Vince ones about how the company is degrading but still making horrible choices is funny as hell.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


>


Not cool.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Sorry had to throw one in.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These Otunga ones aren't doing it for me, and that was before they started getting distasteful.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kobra860 said:


> I never said that I was defending Chris Brown. I was just pointing out details such as the fact that Rihanna broke a bottle over her brother's head in the past and made songs about fighting men and how much she likes bad boys. Chris Brown definitely overreacted and went too far when she was attacking him while he was driving.
> 
> I don't really care that Punk was calling him out. People have brought up Chris Brown's bad decision for years and his career still was able to recover. Blame the entertainment industry for that. People like Roman Polanski and Charlie Sheen are still working.


fpalm Except in this particular situation she was defenseless while he choked her, punched her, prevented her from escaping and bit her when she tried to get away while speeding down a highway. Whether she hit other people in the past has nothing to do with it. Did you even read what happened?

And for the record I think both Polanski and Sheen are scum and that still has nothing to do with the fact that Brown is a loser and a violent, remorseless, brash, egotistical moron.

But oh no CM Punk insulted him on Twitter! What a monster!


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

9/11 one wins.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Hulk Hogan 9/11 photos will always be worse.

And I still laughed my ass off at that every time and then felt dirty afterwards.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> fpalm Except in this particular situation she was defenseless while he choked her, punched her, prevented her from escaping and bit her when she tried to get away while speeding down a highway. Whether she hit other people in the past has nothing to do with it. Did you even read what happened?
> 
> And for the record I think both Polanski and Sheen are scum and that still has nothing to do with the fact that Brown is a loser and a violent, remorseless, brash, egotistical moron.
> 
> But oh no CM Punk insulted him on Twitter! What a monster!


I read what happened and there are a lot of holes in the story. But I'm not trying to sabotage this thread so I'll just leave the topic alone. There's a reason why I brought up her past.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone needs to gif CM Punk orgasm girl :lmao


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> The Hulk Hogan 9/11 photos will always be worse.
> 
> And I still laughed my ass off at that every time and then felt dirty afterwards.












Or are they? 8*D


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kobra860 said:


> I read what happened and there are a lot of holes in the story. But I'm not trying to sabotage this thread so I'll just leave the topic alone. There's a reason why I brought up her past.


Holes in the story like the photos of her beaten, swollen face.

Jesus Christ.

Yea I'll back off too.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm still trying to figure out why Chris Brown attacked CM Punk 1st.. I don't get it!?!


----------



## theoriginalmquan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Chris Brown attacked CM Punk 1st.. I don't get it!?!


cm punk took a shot at him first, but i don't want to go into detail on the subject because ignorant people will begin an annoying flame war in one of the best threads on this forum.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Call me whatever, but the September 11 pictures are fucking stupid, and have never been funny.

Over 3,000 innocent people being murdered, with photoshops of wrestlers over them. Yeah that's hilarious.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://e.images.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/14958692.jpg


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


> Call me whatever, but the September 11 pictures are fucking stupid, and have never been funny.
> 
> Over 3,000 innocent people being murdered, with photoshops of wrestlers over them. Yeah that's hilarious.


That's your opinion, quite a lot of people will find it funny and I certainly do.

Making light of the incident isn't exactly disrespectful, even if that is what the media will make you believe.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yeah, and I'm sure there are people out there who find torturing animals funny, or abusing children funny, but I digress.


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


> Yeah, and I'm sure there are people out there who find torturing animals funny, or abusing children funny, but I digress.


Yeh and people make jokes about that all the time, what's the problem?


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















sorry if these have been posted


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Well As for me I have to say those wrestlers doing 9/11 is as believable as boogeymen terrorists...but hey let's not go there.... we are afraid after all.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brown Hippy said:


> 4 Life


Too good


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can someone please post the template thing for the Otunga pic? I wanna' go apeshit.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

No picture just this lovely vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boTfF4yQ3Ew&feature=fvwp&NR=1


----------



## Mikachu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



James1o1o said:


> Its funny because its actually what happens.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I wish people would stick to posting pictures that are actually wrestling-related and funny rather than trying to make their own ones which suck.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

theres only so many real funny wrestling pics out there,
prolly most already posted, who cares if ppl are trying to be
creative to bring the funny, they fail more often than not, but doesnt bother me,


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


I lol'd hard.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao nice to see the return of the Cena memes


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



> http://troll.me/images/office-space...ll-to-quit-with-the-otunga-photoshop-jobs.jpg


yyyyyyyeeeee-no.










Otungabombing. Yes.



virus21 said:


>


fpalm I thought memes were meant to be funny?


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is it just me, because I don't find any of the Otunga ones funny.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


He was??? Jesus Christ, this guy really can't pick movie roles... :lol


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


>


LMAO More Otunga please.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kobra860 said:


> I never said that I was defending Chris Brown. I was just pointing out details such as the fact that Rihanna broke a bottle over her brother's head in the past and made songs about fighting men and how much she likes bad boys. Chris Brown definitely overreacted and went too far when she was attacking him while he was driving.
> 
> I don't really care that Punk was calling him out. People have brought up Chris Brown's bad decision for years and his career still was able to recover. Blame the entertainment industry for that. People like Roman Polanski and Charlie Sheen are still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that really matter? Austin still beat her up. Technically you're defending Stone Cold so you're contradicting yourself.


That happened years if i remember right Debra said in a interview that Austin was on roid rage. That happened many years ago, past is past. 
YOu know what i don't care he did that, because i believe people change after the past. I believe that Austin has changed from that time.

And no we who like Austin are not hypcroites, it's you who are that. Now shut up, or Brock Lesnar will kick your ass.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hemen said:


> That happened years if i remember right Debra said in a interview that Austin was on roid rage. That happened many years ago, past is past.
> YOu know what i don't care he did that, because i believe people change after the past. I believe that Austin has changed from that time.
> 
> And no we who like Austin are not hypcroites, it's you who are that. Now shut up, or Brock Lesnar will kick your ass.


Yea that's cool, it happened in the past so it doesn't matter. Yea totally that makes sense, yea totally.....totally yea....totally


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> He was??? Jesus Christ, this guy really can't pick movie roles... :lol


Yes he was


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


>


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apokolips said:


> LMAO More Otunga please.


YES!


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Something made by me


----------



## DOTL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brown Hippy said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao
Well played.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Eddie > american lives


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SandyRavage said:


> Yea that's cool, it happened in the past so it doesn't matter. Yea totally that makes sense, yea totally.....totally yea....totally


Yeah, if he has changed as a person. And treats women better. And has done his best too make stuff good for Debra. Then i don't see why it should matter.

But if he is the same person than i am truly disapointed in Austin.


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Yes he was


What in the fuck did I just watch.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

had to make more


----------



## alliscrazy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hemen said:


> That happened years if i remember right Debra said in a interview that Austin was on roid rage. That happened many years ago, past is past.
> YOu know what i don't care he did that, because i believe people change after the past. I believe that Austin has changed from that time.
> 
> And no we who like Austin are not hypcroites, it's you who are that. Now shut up, or Brock Lesnar will kick your ass.


Edit: Never mind. I don't want to bring this up again.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Last page was better. Cena ones really made me lol. Unfortunately the system won't let me give more out more rep. 

Hulk one was just disturbing for some reason.


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LTCWWE said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

People aware of tropes will get these


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BTNH said:


> Is it just me, because I don't find any of the Otunga ones funny.


It's not just you. Photobombing are suppose to be funny but these Otunga ones, I find nothing funny about them.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










New Smackdown GM right there playa.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


Awesome:lol



HBK15 said:


> What in the fuck did I just watch.


An example of why Nickeloedon is considered a joke


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Iron Sheik hates the Chris Brown


_the chris brown bad talk the cm punk i come to his house and beat the fuck out of him. he no good motherfucker

Wednesday is today but everyday chris brown beat up the rhianna he forever dead to me I see him I beat the fuck out of him #teamsheikie

if the rhianna was the smart she would go out with real man legend iron sheik. Not the grasshopper dick chris brown #teamsheikie


Chris brown worse than the people in the syria_


----------



## WrestlingPsych

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

haha...funy oness m gonna go thru complete thread now....looking for more humor


----------



## exile123

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Nightmare Fuel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Does anyone else automatically think of Dick Neck when you see Cena in this pic?

For the kids who don't know who Dick Neck is:


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



























Something so unnatural about Orton wearing that hat.


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

I am really starting to get jealous of that camera guy who tries to make it seem like he's acting like a pro, while ogling Orton's crotch.


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a pic, but funny


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Not a pic, but funny


This is GOLD! :lmao :lmao


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Top left :lmao

Cody had to wear his mask to the HOF


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Not a pic, but funny




Love it!!!


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ace = Hannibal
ADR = Face
Christian = Murdoch 
Henry = BA


----------



## map the soul

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


He is so detestable. Makes one truly mad.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



> Something so unnatural about Orton wearing that hat.


Because he's smiling maybe? Maybe that's why it seems so weird and confusing to you?


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Not a pic, but funny


Brilliant... Gotta love the top comment:



> I AM THROWING MONEY AT THE﻿ SCREEN BUT NOTHING IS HAPPENING!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


>


Cabana looks in great shape there.


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Now I know that wrestling fans are obsessed and crazy, believing that Chris Brown would get beat up by cm punk (who is not really a fighter but just an actor playing a role in a wrestling show) is just too much for me, also Brown doesn't need to waste his time because unless punk, he has other things to do like being an international Artist.
By the way, the whole Chris Brown beat up Rihanna thing is old get over it


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Not a pic, but funny


Loved how When Christian is presented he is beating up one of his own team members ( ADR ) round 00:50 :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



roberta said:


> Now I know that wrestling fans are obsessed and crazy, believing that Chris Brown would get beat up by cm punk (who is not really a fighter but just an actor playing a role in a wrestling show) is just too much for me, also Brown doesn't need to waste his time because unless punk, he has other things to do like being an international Artist.
> By the way, the whole Chris Brown beat up Rihanna thing is old get over it


Are you fucking kidding me?

gtfo


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bro said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> gtfo


I agree. And it's NOT just because of your sig.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



roberta said:


> Now I know that wrestling fans are obsessed and crazy, believing that Chris Brown would get beat up by cm punk (who is not really a fighter but just an actor playing a role in a wrestling show) is just too much for me, also Brown doesn't need to waste his time because unless punk, he has other things to do like being an international Artist.
> By the way, the whole Chris Brown beat up Rihanna thing is old get over it


This is funny pictures thread not a joke thread alright lmao. Im pretty sure even an "actress" like Beth Phoenix would destroy Chris Breezy lol. Punk is one of the few guys that are actually trained in martial arts. He isnt some body builder who just looks tough and big.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

He would just have to do one of those kicks for real.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bro said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> gtfo


You sir, need to post more. Your sig should be on every page of this forum at least once.


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TAR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Chris Brown.. you have a Vagina! You have a Vagina!.. NICE FAUXHAWK YOU ****!


----------



## map the soul

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


And coaxes the crowd to do so as well. :taylor1


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



map the soul said:


> He is so detestable. Makes one truly mad.


He's an annoying twat, he's a ginger and has actually won titles i think dislike is justified in this case your honour


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

'You have a vagina!' - Unfunniest wrestling meme ever.


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WTF with those Orton/Cena pics lol?


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL he misses real wrestlers but he can`t even spell them right


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> WTF with those Orton/Cena pics lol?


Come on the pics are funny because you can really picture them having fooled around


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Come on the pics are funny because you can really picture them having fooled around


Exactly. I think Cena has always wanted a bit of Orton.


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I wonder what you guys search up for those Cena/Orton pics..


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LTCWWE said:


> Lol. You have to type a lot of smutty stuff into Google images.
> 
> It is amazing what you find:
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And that is just the tamer stuff!  Don't know if the ruder stuff is allowed.


Lol, it looks like Cena just woke up to find Randy Orton on top of him. He's proberly thinking "Warden, i'd like my own cell"

BTW, would be nice if we could get some of these pics with divas instead. Just to back away from the homoerotica on this thread.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Riddle101 said:


> BTW, would be nice if we could get some of these pics with divas instead. Just to back away from the homoerotica on this thread.


Its not a pic (unless someone has one for this) but...


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Its not a pic (unless someone has one for this) but...


Repped.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Its not a pic (unless someone has one for this) but...


Nicely Nicely


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Its not a pic (unless someone has one for this) but...


I see your Mickie kissing Melina and raise you a Mickie having a go at Trish's muffin.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LTCWWE said:


> Exactly. I think Cena has always wanted a bit of Orton.


Hey who wouldnt want a handful of Randy ass i know that I sure as hell would.

^_^

But then im a kinky bitch that loves to see these slash like images


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's the way Orton is standing that makes it awkward and funny.


----------



## makeyourownhistory

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Riddle101 said:


> I see your Mickie kissing Melina and raise you a Mickie having a go at Trish's muffin.


Mickie James is such a babe


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have the picture of Sheamus doing his pose while standing in front of Cena during a match, and it has a censored blur over his trunks? I know it's buried in these pages somewhere. Hilarious.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The best picture is the Undertaker Bitch Slap!


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LTCWWE said:


>


----------



## Yello Mit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


That is brilliant.


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















*Looks like someone had the guts to "say it to his face"!:*


----------



## Curmudgeonist

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NoLeafClover said:


> Anyone have the picture of Sheamus doing his pose while standing in front of Cena during a match, and it has a censored blur over his trunks? I know it's buried in these pages somewhere. Hilarious.












This the one?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Lol someone really REALLY needs to tweet this pic to Punk, i am sure he will love it


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Awesome, who made this?


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This isn't necessarily funny, but it does show how stupid WWE merchandise department is.










http://www.wweshop.com/item/kofi-time-t-shirt/NewUpcoming/01-15840

They have been billing Kofi from Ghana for the last couple years, yet they still put a Jamaican flag on his t-shirt.


----------



## Rah

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Deebow said:


> This isn't necessarily funny, but it does show how stupid WWE merchandise department is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wweshop.com/item/kofi-time-t-shirt/NewUpcoming/01-15840
> 
> They have been billing Kofi from Ghana for the last couple years, yet they still put a Jamaican flag on his t-shirt.


I guess they're, well, never Ghana give it up...

*silently tries to exit before he gets hit by rotten tomatoes*


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rah said:


> I guess they're, well, never Ghana give it up...
> 
> *silently tries to exit before he gets hit by rotten tomatoes*


:lol

Jamaican me crazy.

*also silently tries to exit before he gets hit by rotten tomatoes*


----------



## Svart

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I didn't know Ricardo had an acting career as a child (far left)


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Punk should be saying: "Tap out you son of a bitch!!"


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Deebow said:


> This isn't necessarily funny, but it does show how stupid WWE merchandise department is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wweshop.com/item/kofi-time-t-shirt/NewUpcoming/01-15840
> 
> They have been billing Kofi from Ghana for the last couple years, yet they still put a Jamaican flag on his t-shirt.


----------



## Rah

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Roddy has always been billed from Glasgow, though.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol, if Chris Brown only knew how much is going on these forums. .

Btw, Chris stole a iphone from a fan taking his picture, just grabbed it our of her hands thinking she was gonna sell the picture to a website, she went to the police and seeing he is still in probation, he could go in jail now.


----------



## LTCWWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Not a pic, but funny


HAHAHA, that's amazing


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

so much homoeroticness in this thread


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


> Call me whatever, but the September 11 pictures are fucking stupid, and have never been funny.
> 
> Over 3,000 innocent people being murdered, with photoshops of wrestlers over them. Yeah that's hilarious.


What, is it too soon?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ThePhenomRises said:


>


And thus, Dashing Cody Rhodes was born.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ThePhenomRises said:


>


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

omg i am dying


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## OhMy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LTCWWE, be more funny


----------



## XLNC04

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i like this one


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

A screenshot taken from a RAW episode from 2005:


----------



## TylerT

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chargebeam said:


> A screenshot taken from a RAW episode from 2005:


I remember watching that live, that was funny. 

Here's One :


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Deebow said:


> This isn't necessarily funny, but it does show how stupid WWE merchandise department is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wweshop.com/item/kofi-time-t-shirt/NewUpcoming/01-15840
> 
> They have been billing Kofi from Ghana for the last couple years, yet they still put a Jamaican flag on his t-shirt.


Sigh, this kind of shows why people get their panties in a wad about racial things in WWE.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

over the last couple of hours iv gotten though 113 pages and am crying i need to take a break but thank you all some of them are fantastic


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

not really that funny, but this makeup women must really love her job 

"it rubs the lotion on its skin.... Or it gets the hose again!"


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> not really that funny, but this makeup women must really love her job
> 
> "it rubs the lotion on its skin.... Or it gets the hose again!"


Randy: Oil me for battle, woman!


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TylerT said:


> I remember watching that live, that was funny.
> 
> Here's One :


(Y) repped for Russo.

WTF?!


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> (Y) repped for Russo.
> 
> WTF?!


:lmao Repped.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The one with Hardy and Russo had me rolling. Dunno why. I won't rep anyone since they wont allow me to rep you all. But you guys are doing fantastic job. Keep them coming. This thread is indeed a highlight of this section. 

LOL the Rock one was funny also.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ lol


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM12Punk said:


>


Good one. A few flaws though. 

When the hell did Taker become *******? Was it during Biker days? If so really? 

Second one we are inside third decade of Taker. 

And lastly this is why he's the dead man. He can never die.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love flowcharts.


----------



## ReyMastrio8

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM12Punk said:


>


:lmao :lmao Brilliant!!


----------



## Johnny Thor

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That`s what Cena meant


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## El Pagano Loco

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What the hell would Steve Austin, Booker T and Edge be doing around Zack Ryder? fpalm


----------



## Black

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



El Pagano Loco said:


> What the hell would Steve Austin, Booker T and Edge be doing around Zack Ryder? fpalm


They are his Broskis? WWWYKI


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



El Pagano Loco said:


> What the hell would Steve Austin, Booker T and Edge be doing around Zack Ryder? fpalm


----------



## El Pagano Loco

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

...2 6-packs done, about to beat Debra.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vinnie said:


>


Batista: "Yeah well my **** is THIS BIG! So there!"


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Speaking of broskis


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scorpion95 said:


>


Clearly he must tell you the champ is here, as you can't see him to know for yourself.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scorpion95 said:


>


Thats the best one of the lot :lmao


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Johnny Thor said:


>


Is that the same guy that had the match with the little girl?


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Is that the same guy that had the match with the little girl?


Yes. The matches with the mannequin are actually fantastic.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Is that the same guy that had the match with the little girl?


His name is Kenny Omega yea it's the same guy.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Twisted14 said:


> Yes. The matches with the mannequin are actually fantastic.





SandyRavage said:


> His name is Kenny Omega yea it's the same guy.


Right, thanks. I heard him on the Colt Podcast and he sounded like he was having a hell of a time in Japan doing all this crazy stuff. I'll have to check out the mannequin matches.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Nighthunter said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


I fucking died holy shit hahahahahahaha

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> not really that funny, but this makeup women must really love her job
> 
> "it rubs the lotion on its skin.... Or it gets the hose again!"


:faint:

Can i apply for that job for Mr Orton i have very gentle hands and a very warm bedside manner.


----------



## El Pagano Loco

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :faint:
> 
> Can i apply for that job for Mr Orton i have very gentle hands and a very warm bedside manner.


Orton fans are not **** at all.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



El Pagano Loco said:


> Orton fans are not **** at all.


Im a girl, genius


----------



## Jdred60

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :faint:
> 
> Can i apply for that job for Mr Orton i have very gentle hands and a very warm bedside manner.


The *** is here


----------



## El Pagano Loco

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jdred60 said:


> The *** is here


Kudos on getting out of closet.


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RabbiVon said:


>


:lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jericho DID invent Canada! Hell yeah! Take that Punk!
I had to check on that screenshot to see if it were real.
It's real. LOL.
I'm looking forward to the kid who decides to do a school project about a famous person, chooses Jericho, and gets caught plagiarizing Wikipedia. 
Kids there's a reason your teachers don't want you using Wikipedia.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I have a vagina that means im a girl can people at least remember that before assuming wrongly im a guy please?

*sighs*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I have a vagina that means im a girl can people at least remember that before assuming wrongly im a guy please?
> 
> *sighs*


I did not know it was a manditory thing to know what sex the users are on this forum.....

also.....WHERE IS RAWLIN?

I read his BTB Raw Troll thing (I had to re-read it, fucking awesome).


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RabbiVon said:


>


OMFG!!!! This is legit!!! thought it was an edited screen shot, but its right there in wiki .. :lmao !!!!!!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jdred60 said:


> The *** is here


If im a girl that hardly qualifies for the usage of this word does it?

:no:

Some people here are just plain stupid i think


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> If im a girl that hardly qualifies for the usage of this word does it?
> 
> :no:
> 
> Some people here are just plain stupid i think


its even stupider since they are using it as an insult but whatever

stupid people are stupid


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## heggland0

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chargebeam said:


> A screenshot taken from a RAW episode from 2005:



...And in the PG era:


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :faint:
> 
> Can i apply for that job for Mr Orton i have very gentle hands and a very warm bedside manner.


Only if we work together!


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I have a vagina that means im a girl can people at least remember that before assuming wrongly im a guy please?
> 
> *sighs*


Not to split hairs or anything, but just because you have a vagina doesn't mean you're a girl. I'm just sensitive about the issue, being a hermaphrodite myself.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> If im a girl that hardly qualifies for the usage of this word does it?
> 
> :no:
> 
> Some people here are just plain stupid i think


I agree. People assume I'm a guy too


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Only if we work together!


I'll do his body and you can like oil his elbow or something, how does that sound?


----------



## Lord Nox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



zxLegionxz said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> I fucking died holy shit hahahahahahaha
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


haah thanks, made it myself


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I'll do his body and you can like oil his elbow or something, how does that sound?


Hmmmm you can have the front I'll take the back I like his shoulders!


----------



## Doug Simpson

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I have a vagina that means im a girl can people at least remember that before assuming wrongly im a guy please?
> 
> *sighs*


Useless without pictures


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Doug Simpson said:


> Useless without pictures


Cracking first post!


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I have a vagina that means im a girl can people at least remember that before assuming wrongly im a guy please?
> 
> *sighs*


Don't lie.

There are no girls on the internet, besides Facebook duckfaces, fact.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

First one really cracked me up lol.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not sure if it has been posted already.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread turned from the laughter to disaster. Shut it down or bring back good old laughter.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh my god look what I found


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

speaking of cena/orton shipping :lmao


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anything that moves he'll hit


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Oh my god look what I found


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That's fucking incredible lol.


----------



## Black

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Anything that moves he'll hit


i posted that one like 3 page ago lo


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> speaking of cena/orton shipping :lmao


Cena you are the luckiest bastard ever to get get to touch Randy:no:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



heggland0 said:


> ...And in the PG era:


That picture killed me at the time, and apparently still does. Cole's arm :lmao


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vinnie said:


> i posted that one like 3 page ago lo



Oh my bad!

Great picture still lol


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vinnie said:


> i posted that one like 3 page ago lo


And it was posted 50 times before that too.


----------



## OhMy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If your not going to look past page 5 of google image searches then pictures will start repeating themselves. Gone are the times when people made their own topical ones.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Haha! That idea of that little prick getting shot in the head is hilarious.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










After so much of Otunga, here Otunga!


----------



## dAs_sHMu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JEXWE5NgAo

It´s not a pic, but i found this really funny.

Greetings from germany


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



OhMy said:


> If your not going to look past page 5 of google image searches then pictures will start repeating themselves. Gone are the times when people made their own topical ones.


Meh theres only so much fnny ones out there there was always gonna be repeats especially when you have a thread close to 500 pages.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> After so much of Otunga, here Otunga!


2012: Year of OTUNGA.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> After so much of Otunga, here Otunga!


:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> After so much of Otunga, here Otunga!


I literally spit soda out of my mouth.:lol


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kazz said:


> Not sure if it has been posted already.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

just when i thought austin couldn't be any more badass :lmao


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> That`s what Cena meant


OMG!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


LOL real fan right there.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao It's still real to me Dammit! 

And LMAO at TROLLOUTANGA!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao

That guy was so awesome he's all "aw no you didnt bitch" lol


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL real fan right there.


 This guy was a plant, The camera work is to perfect for it not to be.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Now that's a Wrestlemania moment on another planet


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> This guy was a plant, The camera work is to perfect for it not to be.


That zoom was added in. The TV camera's didn't focus in on him intentionally.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> That zoom was added in. The TV camera's didn't focus in on him intentionally.


 Well I must say very well done then, I was sure he was a plant like the Miz & CM Punk kids, WWE have had to add a lot of plants these days to try draw attention.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> Well I must say very well done then, I was sure he was a plant like the Miz & CM Punk kids, WWE have had to add a lot of plants these days to try draw attention.


I thought he was a plant.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


YES!

The second I saw this on SD, I thought "Shit, I hope someone on WF makes a gif of it!" Kid you not.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know this is pictures but couldn't find anywhere else to place this 






:lol


----------



## Black

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


> And it was posted 50 times before that too.


rton


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mkh said:


>



No I think it's more like this:


----------



## Wasteland

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


He was brilliant for the whole show, he looked like he was having a great time, good lad.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao

Black dude looks like Turk from Scrubs, am i the only one to see the reseblelance?


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Oh my god look what I found


:lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Couldn't be arsed reading all that but the Daniel Bryan bit at the end made me chuckle.


----------



## @connor_devine94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^One of the single greatest things i've seen on this forum


----------



## Global Dominotion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brye said:


>


You dont get how flow charts work do you?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Does anybodsy have the "You shut your whore mouth when John Laurinaitus is talking" picture


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

@TKOK! - Here's your thing























































*ITS HARD BEING A CENA FAN*


----------



## ReyMastrio8

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Look at Kofi. Funny guy....








[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Brye said:


>


This was freaking awesome!


----------



## _PX_

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have a GIF of Johnny L's "shocked look" as he was on the ground after Teddy pushed him down last night on RAW? It was Booker T esque, and it was hilarious.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao

Can someone explain this, did he actually say this or is it a rather hilarious meme that just pops up?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Can someone explain this, did he actually say this or is it a rather hilarious meme that just pops up?


He said this at the end of NXT season 2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> You dont get how flow charts work do you?


Regardless, I have to say, I laughed at Bryan's 'yes, yes, yes, yes' at the bottom.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> He said this at the end of NXT season 2


:lmfao

And this is probably a reason why the idiot has been limited from speaking, he's just awful really isnt he


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Can someone explain this, did he actually say this or is it a rather hilarious meme that just pops up?


You've never seen THE GENESIS OF MCGILLICUTY? 

Enjoy:


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao at Tromborgy and Cena would actually sell this fued with The Rock better if he did come out and just reinact that gif :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL someone needs to photoshop the troll face on Cena when Rock was threatening him


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Oh my god look what I found


That is actually the scariest thing I think I've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Cena re-enacting a scene from Jacob's Ladder?


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^^^^^ :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


>


awesome
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>





Samuray said:


>


GENIUS! I especially love Yao Ming face Cena and Daniel Fry-an


----------



## Bill Murray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Your'e looking at the *real deal* now.....


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


>


This made my day.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ HAHAHAHAHAA AWESOME!!!


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kurt Angle would be the happiest man on earth if this existed


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Striker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

We have a winner.




JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the video in my sig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QBlm0zHkUI


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


:lmao Daffney rules!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


>


Somebody fulfilled my request! I thank you, sir!



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


That's just brilliant.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not really a "pic" but I found this Stone Cold Smilie, and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So instead of Hulk denying it he ADMITS it? Oh boy thats one sex tape no amount of eye bleach can ever get rid of


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

can somebody post that cm punk/y2j photo "jericho invented canada'


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


>












Fixed.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



emanc93 said:


>


OMG, even funnier two years later.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FingazMc said:


> Just quickly did this to have as my Facebook profile picture, so I thought I'd stick it on here...


I know I made it but STILL makes me lol everytime

Btw here's the video if you haven't seen it


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


Oh cool, Daniel Bryan's the judge.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

can anyone post the pic when Christian lost the title to Orton and there was a thread on SD. It was basically like a middle eastern riot or something but with Christian signs. I spit out my drink first time seeing that


----------



## Garevt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


> Oh cool, Daniel Bryan's the judge.


lol


----------



## Garevt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pokensmoke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> can anyone post the pic when Christian lost the title to Orton and there was a thread on SD. It was basically like a middle eastern riot or something but with Christian signs. I spit out my drink first time seeing that


I need to see this


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> can anyone post the pic when Christian lost the title to Orton and there was a thread on SD. It was basically like a middle eastern riot or something but with Christian signs. I spit out my drink first time seeing that


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


>


:lmao

There are some out there that would pay to see that, its soooo sad yet kind of funny if you think about it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










credit: theycallhimkid (tumblr)


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


>


:lmao
i so love this thread


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

No text, meme or graphics needed for this one...


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


So true !!


----------



## bod-ftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










This is kind of funny, I just wanted to know where it's from it's been bugging me. Anyone? EDIT: The gif of Shawn is what I want to know about.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



bod-ftw said:


> This is kind of funny, I just wanted to know where it's from it's been bugging me. Anyone? EDIT: The gif of Shawn is what I want to know about.


I wanna know were that gif of shawn is from


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm pretty sure it's from his appearance on Pacific Blue.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



bod-ftw said:


> This is kind of funny, I just wanted to know where it's from it's been bugging me. Anyone? EDIT: The gif of Shawn is what I want to know about.



Lmao


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


#Weak


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> No text, meme or graphics needed for this one...


Give me aaaaaaaaaaalll your orange spray tan in a can please.

I can't believe he still rocks the "Stronger than Death" gimmick...that was 2006 Matt.

2006.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> Give me aaaaaaaaaaalll your orange spray tan in a can please.
> 
> I can't believe he still rocks the "Stronger than Death" gimmick...that was 2006 Matt.
> 
> 2006.


Are you really surprised? The guy lives in the past.


----------



## BrokenWater

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Botchamania ending worthy. The ending had me in tears.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Triple H really had a thing for Mike Tyson's dick:




























Seriously, look how genuinely happy he is throughout.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If Cena were to turn heel, lol.


----------



## Ruth

*Anyone care to add to this?*










http://memegenerator.net/Chris-Jeritroll/caption

Examples


























Fire away


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Anyone care to add to this?*

Gold


----------



## Reaper of Death

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


Bahahaha Yes!! This... Bryan is the fucking man.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hilarious video

[youtube]ksrCClVMEg[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> Triple H really had a thing for Mike Tyson's dick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, look how genuinely happy he is throughout.


I spit my drink out on that one. Hilarious


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These aren't pics but since people have posted videos I will too as well. Anyone remember Braden Walker 













Also the Kevin Nash song. Based off of his promo on CM Punk.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> No text, meme or graphics needed for this one...


Good lord, Big O is just so damn stupid looking.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


So, how long before this pic has a Brazzers logo on it?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> So, how long before this pic has a Brazzers logo on it?


:lmao it already should have one


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> So, how long before this pic has a Brazzers logo on it?





A-C-P said:


> :lmao it already should have one


Wish granted.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Riddle101 said:


> Also the Kevin Nash song. Based off of his promo on CM Punk.


:lmao(Y)












WrestleMania 28 spoiler!
John Cena deafeats The Rock and celebrates with Cenation and his brother who was mentioned last Raw and both Cenas look happy because they watch Zack Ryder and Eve just reunite on the stage


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> Wish granted.


Fucking beautiful :lmao


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Izual_Rebirth said:


>


:lmao I remember that.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Izual_Rebirth said:


>


Good lord, what a way to wreck one of the best storylines in years. Seriously Shane?


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> Wish granted.


Superb!


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know it's a vid and my sig but if you haven't seen this video you NEED to!!


----------



## ReyMastrio8

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Chris Jericho on Loveline, he answers usual questions, you know like bubble gums and boners, pretty hilarious : 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/loveline/random-questions-with-chr_b_866601.html


----------



## MasterChan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> :lmao(Y)
> WrestleMania 28 spoiler!
> John Cena deafeats The Rock and celebrates with Cenation and his brother who was mentioned last Raw and both Cenas look happy because they watch Zack Ryder and Eve just reunite on the stage


There's only one reaction to that: *RIOT!!!*


----------



## Pulsations

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tiago

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> I wanna know were that gif of shawn is from


That gif is from a Baywatch episode where he was a goon for a guy who was stalking Pam Anderson´s mom cause she owed him money or sumthin... I remember that episode weel xD


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> Triple H really had a thing for Mike Tyson's dick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, look how genuinely happy he is throughout.


hahahaha nice find


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Almost super cena


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



zxLegionxz said:


>


She's the dumbest bitch I've ever seen.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yea that segment made me want to punch her in the face.

Regret ever defending her.

(No I don't advocate violence from men against women, but honestly--I immediately thought "SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID IDIOT")


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> Yea that segment made me want to punch her in the face.
> 
> Regret ever defending her.
> 
> (No I don't advocate violence from men against women, but honestly--I immediately thought "SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID IDIOT")


I have got to see a clip of this.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Looks like the Rock got some pie that night. And Lilian finally got the people's strudel!


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™;11150320 said:


> Looks like the Rock got some pie that night. And Lilian finally got the people's strudel!


Caption - If ya smell who The Rocks is gonna be cookin *Eyebrow raise*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tiago said:


> That gif is from a Baywatch episode where he was a goon for a guy who was stalking Pam Anderson´s mom cause she owed him money or sumthin... I remember that episode weel xD


Oh god Shawn was on baywatch. How can i not know this yet now that Sable was on Pacific Blue in 1998 after Sunday Night Heat


----------



## Basel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

is that evan bourne?


----------



## Klee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Basel57 said:


>


Best dunk ever!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^better than this years NBA Dunk Contest. That dunk over Diddy, should've looked like this.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not sure if that's Bourne or not (though I thought it was him when I first saw it). Saw it on another board and decided to share.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> is that evan bourne?


Yeah, that's Bourne.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's Evan formerly Matt Sydal


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Izual_Rebirth said:


>


:lmao

I don't know if this is funny sad or just enough to make your blood boil in anger and rage


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee." - Shane O'Mac


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> "Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee." - Shane O'Mac


more like float like a bee, sting like a butterfly


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

All the "CM Punk Is Not Impressed" Fans are in for a treat now!










































































































































If you're annoyed of scrolling down for so long, here's a complimentary gift for you:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> All the "CM Punk Is Not Impressed" Fans are in for a treat now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're annoyed of scrolling down for so long, here's a complimentary gift for you:


:lmao


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMAO Those punk ones are priceless hahahahaa


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*:lmao @ Punk and Scarlette one*


----------



## BrokenWater

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Looks like the Rock got some pie that night. And Lilian finally got the people's strudel!


Cool. I thought they never interacted. Also, LOL @ the Shane gif, I remember seeing it, and was wondering how to mark out  

Oh and Evan got owned pretty bad there. LOLOLOL


----------



## TOM MADISON

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ahahahahahah, all these Punk photojob are awesome!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BrokenWater said:


>


:lmao 

Best ref entrance ever!


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The CM Punk fever is runnin wild!










And here's more of "CM Punk Is Not Impressed" ones!


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

cm punk is not impressed is fantastic


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> :lmao
> 
> Best ref entrance ever!


Nothing beats this


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh man I think they have been posted here before but the pictures that Chris Jericho made of himself in random locations were absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kofi just posted this on Twitter:


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Those CM Punk is not impressed pictures are hilarious. Lol...


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Nothing beats this


LMFAO

Bloody hell Charles can run quite fast shit sign him up for the 100 metres sprint at the 2012 Olympics


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I wondered about posting this one, but I can be an insensitive, desensitized and evil bastard when I feel like it, so I'll admit I LOL'd.


----------



## Global Dominotion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


> I wondered about posting this one, but I can be an insensitive, desensitized and evil bastard when I feel like it, so I'll admit I LOL'd.


It isn't even funny. Shawn says 'im sorry i love you' and a plane hits the tower. I guess you 'LOL'd' because you're a moron.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Global Dominotion said:


> It isn't even funny. Shawn says 'im sorry i love you' and a plane hits the tower. I guess you 'LOL'd' because you're a moron.


It may not be all funny, but get the fuck over it.


----------



## Silver-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha all those CM Punk's, I can't stop laughing my stomach hurts :lol


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MrWeymes

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BrokenWater said:


>


lol, This is absurd. I would really love the source of this. Beats the Charles Robinson video, in my opinion. Is that Earl Hebner? He slides in there like a damn penguin.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MrWeymes said:


> lol, This is absurd. I would really love the source of this. Beats the Charles Robinson video, in my opinion. Is that Earl Hebner? He slides in there like a damn penguin.


Lol that ref slided in there LIKE. A. BOSS! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## mistrymachine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BrokenWater said:


>


DAMN! His shirt must've been more oiled up than Orton!


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MrWeymes said:


> lol, This is absurd. I would really love the source of this. Beats the Charles Robinson video, in my opinion. Is that Earl Hebner? He slides in there like a damn penguin.


Thats Jack Doan, I Think, and :lmao it def is the greatest ref entrance of all-time (Robinson 100 yd dash is a very close 2nd)


----------



## iMac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Nothing beats this


I always preferred the version with the Baywatch theme tune.


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Probably a lesser talked about DX parody. Triple H has Vince's mannerisms down pat. LOL @ HBK's Shane wig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBW6ZAVn-PA

Sorry, can't get it to post the video right.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rah

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MrWeymes said:


> lol, This is absurd. I would really love the source of this. Beats the Charles Robinson video, in my opinion. Is that Earl Hebner? He slides in there like a damn penguin.


It's Jack Doan and the match is Stone Cold Steve Austin Vs Scott Hall from Wrestlemania X8





Skip to 2:20


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Great Heeling by Jericho there


----------



## OhMy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ABK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™;11151489 said:


> All the "CM Punk Is Not Impressed" Fans are in for a treat now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're annoyed of scrolling down for so long, here's a complimentary gift for you:


Priceless!


----------



## RATED-RKO1991

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://cmpunkisnotimpressed.tumblr.com/

A lot of good stuff there.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## User ***

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL @ Punk stuff.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*












Anyone got one with Punk in Mortal Kombat taking the place of the Toasty guy?


----------



## Not Named

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Awesome thread


----------



## Not Named

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JakeC_91 said:


>



:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ goldust, didn't even see that one.


----------



## User ***

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



OhMy said:


>


LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



[email protected] said:


>


that Matt Hardy pic in the upper right are just pure awsomesauce.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



OhMy said:


>


It would be funny if The Rock did get Rick Rolled.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Foz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I demand more photos where Punk is shopped in. I DEMAND IT.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Foz said:


> I demand more photos where Punk is shopped in. I DEMAND IT.


This. I don't get the Jeff Hardy photoshopped Divas pics.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Eddie one is much more EPIC!! 

THIS ONE MADE MY DAY:







And some more CM Punk ones are coming on your way!


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



























































































































































CM Punk is orgasmically impressed:


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


:lmao John Cena

CM Punk is not impressed with corny lines


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








:lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

all the punk ones are awesome !!


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The word funny has been given a new definition thanks to 90% of posts in this thread.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Eggs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Cm punk pictures of him popping up at random places was funny at first but talk about overkill.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> :lmao


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

killed me


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


We have a winner..


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The one of Punk on the Titanic is even more hilarious cause of the 3-D glasses


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Eggs said:


> :lmao




The sad thing is,for those rare people who haven't seen what Susan Boyle actually looks like,thats genuinally an improvement.


----------



## User ***

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## -=UndertakeR=-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

slightly offtopic,


swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao @ goldust, didn't even see that one.


man, i bookmarked ur sig gif link signavatar.com / 17437_s.gif 
it links to a new hot gif everytime love it!


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

As Trips made his way down to the ring tonight the shadow from the ropes on his face cracked me up.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


> As Trips made his way down to the ring tonight the shadow from the ropes on his face cracked me up.


Nice Porn Stach


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Nice Porn Stach


:lol :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


>


Was posted a page back, but whatever. It is really hard to get heat these days, damn, everybody just loves heels. Also, LOL @ the HHH pic, didn't even notice that.


----------



## BooyakaDragon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## XFace

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My three favs.



















I feel like a dick for laughing at this one, but i can't help reading it to the rythm of the song.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


OMFG :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao Holy Shit


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

New profilepicture on my Twitteraccount;


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is that Jayden James?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


> Is that Jayden James?


Ofcourse it is :balo2


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


>


Triple H is Freddie Mercury


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


way to be unfunny brah. congrats. completely and utterly bombed.


----------



## BooyakaDragon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread must not die


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I wonder how amsterdam feels about aksana now


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CC91 said:


> I wonder how amsterdam feels about aksana now


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


Whoever made those unfortunately doesn't seem to understand the point of the Scumbag meme.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









I tried..


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## XFace

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™;11176222 said:


>


LMFAO

You guys can hate me all you want for saying this but...

I would love to see HHH dust off the ol shovelhammer and bury some more young talent before he retires 

*JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT.*


----------



## Master Dater

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

did anyone get a gif of John Laurinaitis doing the Santino trumpet? :lmao


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Herr Wichtig said:


> The classic "Women of Wrestling- Pictures Thread" joke is still missing


hahaha! EPIC!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Impressed with Shane Douglas?
Neither is Punk.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Thoughts on the Wrestlemania card:


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ Lol!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

sorry but the "punk is not impressed" is overused to death


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Thoughts on the Wrestlemania card:


lol. Punk don't seem to happy with Mania this year


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at the mania card -EXTRA-


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I agree with the Punk pics. what a let down


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


Another reason to love Mr. Excitement.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a pic, but I found this video pretty damn funny:


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


From the movie Memento :lmao


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


LOL that one is hilarious and so true!


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Not a pic, but I found this video pretty damn funny:


What`s more funny is listen to the music and watching your signature:lmao


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Official DVD/Match/Show Discussion Thread*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Brother Love and a Wrestling Gawd!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The original Sin Cara:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


i shouldnt but i am laughing my ass off


----------



## Za3tar6

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol.


----------



## TLC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Not a pic, but I found this video pretty damn funny:


:lmao:lmao

It actually made that shitty segment worth watching i think


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## backtothedisaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


omg. :lol :lol


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




























Old but still good (haven't seen it posted):


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TempestH said:


>


lmao


----------



## ddp

http://s17.postimage.org/t98u4oqxr/cenaortongay_display_image.jpg

http://s13.postimage.org/id0eoyerb/nashphoto_display_image.jpg


----------



## Foz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> sorry but the "punk is not impressed" is overused to death


No it is not. We need more.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










It's actually quite saddening to think that this is what they've been reduced to. I wait for the day that these divas that are meant to spew shit like that just outright rebel.


----------



## Not Named

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











Someone needs to use this taker head and do a whole series of it, similar to punk and otunga.


----------



## Mr.Vegan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone use taker's pic and do a photoshop series similar to Punk and Otunga.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> sorry but the "punk is not impressed" is overused to death


Your mum's vagina is overused to death.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the travesty about a thread like this is that hilarious pics will be lost. I aint going back hundreds of pages to see some funny one.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just in case anyone is wondering, if it's from botchedspot.com, IT HAS ALREADY BEEN POSTED.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheFrootOne said:


> It's actually quite saddening to think that this is what they've been reduced to. I wait for the day that these divas that are meant to spew shit like that just outright rebel.


The Divas division died the day Alicia Fox went on tv and her answer for preparing for Mania is finding the right outfit.

I will forever hate that worthless piece of garbage for that.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










so true


----------



## Moonlight_drive

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


whhahahaah nice one


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










LOL!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Someone needed to make a Gif of this


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Impressed with Shane Douglas?
> Neither is Punk.


Best of both worlds.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## heggland0

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## bod-ftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










N64 kid is actually Daniel Bryan. Thanks to Bryan Anthony for this.


----------



## Broadside

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Buggered if I know how to post a picture but this is the address on imageshack

http://imageshack.us/f/85/xpac.jpg/


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://yfrog.com/z/oelyqupuj


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


:jay2


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


----------



## Mox.Violence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

McKane lol


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


>


Funny as hell. LOL


----------



## #1HEEL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Took Months to get though all of it, I downloaded nearly 400 of these, Cant get enough of the CM Punk's here are more


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The random CM Punk ones are the best, lolololololol


I think there are random Jericho ones as well.


----------



## #1HEEL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

more, these are too fun


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1HEEL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

More


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









_(fyi there was a cameraman where Punk's head is.)_


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sherminator FTW!!


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Jericho is not impressed


----------



## TheVenomousViper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Pahahahahahaha at this one


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the pro - snookie killed me


----------



## dAs_sHMu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpFAMI3odNM

JoMo needs to come back


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Vintage JR:






































































Are you tired of it yet, yeah me neither...


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

All of the Punk ones weren't funny at all. I didn't laugh or smirk at a single one.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


:lmao :lmao

I think these two are the best Punk "Not Impressed" ones I've seen on here


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1HEEL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Headliner said:


> All of the Punk ones weren't funny at all. I didn't laugh or smirk at a single one.


do you understand what that look means? It's a sarcastic look that Punk uses to convey to the fans that he thinks whoever is on the mic is full of Bull Shit, so just about anytime you put him next to an american politician it works, or next to anything lame or stupid. That's why it's funny.


----------



## XFace

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Eggs

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1HEEL said:


> do you understand what that look means? It's a sarcastic look that Punk uses to convey to the fans that he thinks whoever is on the mic is full of Bull Shit, so just about anytime you put him next to an american politician it works, or next to anything lame or stupid. That's why it's funny.


There is the facebook page called 'CM Punk is not impressed". Most of the ones on there are good. There are a couple of good ones here, but I agree with the other guy, most of them are just not really funny.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Twisted14 said:


> There is the facebook page called 'CM Punk is not impressed". Most of the ones on there are good. There are a couple of good ones here, but I agree with the other guy, most of them are just not really funny.



Twisted14 is not impressed.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Starting to be a lot of repeats. Just friendly reminder to read the thread a bit before you post. 

If it's a pic older than a week, odds are it's been posted.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



XFace said:


>


THat's just... wow. :lol

BTW those Punk pics are lame. I think I got a chuckle out of one pic but yea, it's stupid.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Headliner said:


> All of the Punk ones weren't funny at all. I didn't laugh or smirk at a single one.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How can you dislike the _CM Punk is not impressed_ photos?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It was never funny from the start, but now it's done to death. Punk marks creaming their pants at it's finest really.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


>


OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


>


Damn...hahaha that's cold blooded


----------



## Castor Troy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


>


pipebombbbbbbbbb


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


>


:lmao


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








:lmao Punk's angry face


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dam these punk memes are awful. you guys should quit while you're still young (Y)


----------



## Foz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


>


Words cannot express how much this wins.

I am hungry for more Punk not being impressed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mpredrox said:


> :lmao Punk's angry face


LOL friggin psycho. I remember he attacked Evan Bourne same way when he got traded to Raw. I like all the Punk not being impressed pics, but they're really taking over this thread now.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

who's headliners avatar?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> who's headliners avatar?


One of the detectives from the First 48. Her name is Caroline something.

Wasted hours of my life watching that show.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mpredrox said:


> :lmao Punk's angry face


HAHAHAHAHA he looks like Animal from the Muppets


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


>


OMG PURE FUCKING WIN HERE!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Whats up with the hate on Punk is not impressed. The mania card ones had me laughing my ass off. They are funny as hell. Th emajority finds them funny i guess.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Whats up with the hate on Punk is not impressed.


They're overused


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> They're overused


so what. the majority find them funny. Over time it will stop. Arrow to the knee jokes have stopped, Cena Meme's have stopped. i thought they were funny.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I enjoy lots of those types of photos like the ones with Jericho and his briefcase earlier this year were hilarious but that one never did anything for me personally. Even if it was funny, which it isn't, people overdid it as usual. Like that one post with like 30 of them.


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## XwernetX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

We need more impact wrestling pics. Come on guys...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Presenting: David Otunga's "Team Johnny" bib!










Seriously, I think he just cut out the T-shirt into the shape of a bib. I wish I knew the inner workings of his complex lawyer brain.

Secondly, R-Truth's attempt at saving Teddy Long:


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can someone PLEASE GIF Otunga and the Pole? :lmao

Reps/Fucks will be given in return.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ You mean this?


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> ^ You mean this?


You know WWE doesn't care about you when they book you to hit yourself with a flagpole, then get beat by The Cobra a week before your Wrestlemania match.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mpredrox said:


> :lmao Punk's angry face


He looks so stupid.


----------



## Adrenalized87

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Phil5991 said:


> Vintage JR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you tired of it yet, yeah me neither...


LOL these are awesome


----------



## LINK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

For real awesome^


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










And don't even get Jericho started on Punk's goldfish.


----------



## LINK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol^ WOW


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ Neither funny nor a 'wresting picture'.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






WATCH THE ENTIRE THING :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> WATCH THE ENTIRE THING :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


YES!YES!YES!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> WATCH THE ENTIRE THING :lmao



This is amazing.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Big Show carrying Dirk


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








[/URL]


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm sure something can be done with Miz's retard-face here for those of you who are apt with photoshop:


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> WATCH THE ENTIRE THING :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I lost count on how many times I watched this.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



heggland0 said:


> Twisted14 is not impressed.


I gotta admit, that works well with JR's picture.

Anyway, like I said, not all of them. Some of these ones were good but others just didn't work.


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Eggs said:


>


:lmao i just died :lmao


----------



## backtothedisaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






:lol @ the 1 minute mark. YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This seems relevant, both for the Hall of Fame induction and for any South Park fans who wanted to see Mike Tyson "Faith Hilling"


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



backtothedisaster said:


> :lol @ the 1 minute mark. YES! YES! YES! YES!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

SHE SAID...

YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES!
YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES!
YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES!
YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES!
YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES! YES!YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Eggs said:


>





TheFrootOne said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao 

:lmao 

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL @ the comics, and the CM punk vid. Also that baby's face is always funny every time I see it.


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -=UndertakeR=-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That hogan pic has been posted a hundred times man.. it's not funny anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anybody find it funny that they put all the losers on one cover, and the winners on the other? Or is that just me?


----------



## Hladeit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anybody find it funny that they put all the losers on one cover, and the winners on the other? Or is that just me?


LOL WTF? you may be right.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hladeit said:


> LOL WTF? you may be right.


LOL, at least Show/Cody wasn't on it, so Cody may retain.


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Caption contest time!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone cares to explain what's so funny about the PunkIsNotImpressed with that black fat chick? Might be somethin American? :/


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Striker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anybody find it funny that they put all the losers on one cover, and the winners on the other? Or is that just me?


Lmfao. If this magazine picture spoils all of WM for me, I will flip shit at WWE. Who the FUCK had this idea?


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



backtothedisaster said:


> :lol @ the 1 minute mark. YES! YES! YES! YES!


Lmfao.! She said, YES! YES! YES! *Crowd chants along* YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Was scrolling along of the websites i visit daily and came across this one:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






might not be super funny like most of the pics here but the facial expressions Miz and SHow have is so stupid lol. IS that how they are supposed to look to appeal to kids.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



backtothedisaster said:


> :lol @ the 1 minute mark. YES! YES! YES! YES!


Saw that video the other day. As much as I love Punk, he was a bit of a dick in that video.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> might not be super funny like most of the pics here but the facial expressions Miz and SHow have is so stupid lol. IS that how they are supposed to look to appeal to kids.


Lulz at all the dislikes.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Striker said:


> Lmfao. If this magazine picture spoils all of WM for me, I will flip shit at WWE. Who the FUCK had this idea?


They are all the 'heela/tweeners' of the matches aswell.

Bryan - Heel
Jericho - Heel
HHH - tweener 'cos taker is more of a face.
Kane- heel
Rock - Probably more over as a face, but let's be honest wwe wants him as a tweener.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



syrusriddick said:


> [/URL]


:lmao



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Anyone cares to explain what's so funny about the PunkIsNotImpressed with that black fat chick? Might be somethin American? :/


Headliner is a Moderator, and said the punk is not impressed pics were not funny at all, so some one made a pic of punk not impressed with her comment. ( it is a she right ? )



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anybody find it funny that they put all the losers on one cover, and the winners on the other? Or is that just me?


They might as well posted : '' Spoiler: losers edition''



Catalanotto said:


> Saw that video the other day. As much as I love Punk, he was a bit of a dick in that video.


Isn't he always a dick ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMAO, Headliner is a guy.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

And a Sensitive one so it seems.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yeah, I made that pic of Headliner's avy for the lulz. But I can see how people can get annoyed at the Punk is not impressed meme when you start seeing 5-10 or even 15 of them in a row. I can especially see it if you don't mark for the guy.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>



At first, I was like 'what the fuck is so funny about this?' and then I noticed. Lulz.

Anyway:


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

in case anyone can't wait to see Tyson's HOF speech or will miss it on Monday , here you go


----------



## phz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Striker said:


> Lmfao. If this magazine picture spoils all of WM for me, I will flip shit at WWE. Who the FUCK had this idea?


Woah...i dont want to be leaf..


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From Santino's YouTube show


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Catalanotto said:


> At first, I was like 'what the fuck is so funny about this?' and then I noticed. Lulz.
> 
> Anyway:


The kid in those three pics with grey background is me just look me up on Youtube: wrestlemaniac55. Dunno who created those memes though.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andersonasshole900 said:


> The kid in those three pics with grey background is me just look me up on Youtube: wrestlemaniac55. Dunno who created those memes though.


So do you illegally stream PPV's or not?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> So do you illegally stream PPV's or not?


Well I often watch PPVS the next day online. But I am ordering WM28.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this match was short enough to be a gif


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

what is thppppbbbbbbt?


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> what is thppppbbbbbbt?


Fart sound


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andersonasshole900 said:


> The kid in those three pics with grey background is me just look me up on Youtube: wrestlemaniac55. Dunno who created those memes though.


That's you? LOLLLL....


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RyanPelley said:


> That's you? LOLLLL....


Sure is I was shocked when I found them a couple of months back.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Sure is I was shocked when I found them a couple of months back.


I'm more surprised, as it looks like an 8 year old kid... But anyway, that has to suck, having a meme with your picture.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Yeah, I made that pic of Headliner's avy for the lulz. But I can see how people can get annoyed at the Punk is not impressed meme when you start seeing 5-10 or even 15 of them in a row. I can especially see it if you don't mark for the guy.


And you knocked it out of the park!!!! Yeah if it is over done it might bore or annoy, I am no punk mark, but in most of them I did LOL. some seem forced. 




-Extra- said:


> From Santino's YouTube show


:lmao Spat my coffee.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


> this match was short enough to be a gif


You mean











aaah fuck photobucket.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anybody find it funny that they put all the losers on one cover, and the winners on the other? Or is that just me?


Nope.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> From Santino's YouTube show


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










this has to turn into a meme , it's against all the internet laws not to do so ..

come on lads , let's show our potential with this one


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> this has to turn into a meme , it's against all the internet laws not to do so ..
> 
> come on lads , let's show our potential with this one


Rock: DEY MAD? LOL

Punk: Ya ya ya, dey mad, lol


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

EDIT: Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bob the Jobber said:


>


YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
i just found a new sig if you don't mind


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


I couldn't stop laughing when I saw that guy in the crowed


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


I see that dude at alot of RAW's.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









^10 Seconds Before this photo
CM Punk: Yea Dwayne am straight edge i don't drink or smoke or do drugs.
The Rock: There isn't any camera's around Punk.
CM Punk: Got Any JD


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## backtothedisaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone please tell me someone's made a GIF of Jericho slipping up on RAW?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



backtothedisaster said:


> Someone please tell me someone's made a GIF of Jericho slipping up on RAW?


Here you go Broski










and a small extra 










and


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


Lmfao. That's quite cute on the part of AJ actually. 
Anyway, where is this gif from?


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> Lmfao. That's quite cute on the part of AJ actually.
> Anyway, where is this gif from?


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bob the Jobber said:


>


Thanks alot bruhh. AJ's "YES!" was certainly one:lol of my fave. :lol


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol at the jericho slip


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RD25

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


> Caption contest time!


When did Jericho wear long tights with short hair? I thoguht it was always trunks with short hair.


----------



## mateuspfc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RD25 said:


> When did Jericho wear long tights with short hair? I thoguht it was always trunks with short hair.


He began wearing short tights right after he turned heel in 2008.


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








:lmao


----------



## Spike

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## amnesiack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RD25 said:


> When did Jericho wear long tights with short hair? I thoguht it was always trunks with short hair.


From his return in 2007. 'till heel turn around summer of 2008. 

Anyway..










lol


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL at the dude in the crowd, he ain't ashamed of nothing, he's a fan all the way. And LOL @ Ziggles, his bumps are always a classic. I really hope he doesn't go too far one day.

Edit: AJ is too cute.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

my sig


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Last night's introduction:


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bob the Jobber said:


>


I love that attitude of Daniel Bryan. It's just so funny how he stands there like a badass, having his girlfriend yell YES... Brilliant.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lesnar ones are becoming my favorites already. 

To many good ones this time around.

Keep them swarming.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Seriously, how isn't this thread sticky yet?
This thread is without a doubt one of the most popular threads on this forum! 

:agree:


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Admins don't think it's necessary enough o sticky it. It will survive for a long time though...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Seriously, how isn't this thread sticky yet?
> This thread is without a doubt one of the most popular threads on this forum!
> 
> :agree:


If I recall correctly, it actually WAS stickied this past summer. Then it just reappeared in the General section.

But, at the very least, gives me motivation to go through the pages a couple times a day to check it out


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Admins don't think it's necessary enough o sticky it. It will survive for a long time though...


No doubt it will survive a long time but it is a bit annoying when it gets lost in the pile and you have to search for it.
Also LOL at the pics you posted :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ARNY!!!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:no:


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

John Cena before Wrestlemania









John Cena after Wrestlemania


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> No doubt it will survive a long time but it is a bit annoying when it gets lost in the pile and you have to search for it.
> Also LOL at the pics you posted :lmao:lmao:lmao



Well we could whine but that would get no results (believe me I tried) or we could rant about it but that would be even worse.

I guess we might just need to sit and wait patiently until they simply decide it's worth to sticky it.

Or have some sort of petition where a lot of people voiced their opinions about this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


:lol that's great.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


omg that fucking awesome


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

that last lesnar gif is awesome


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lol


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMAO @ edge's face :lmao


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

edge:does that dude know that my name is edge and not triple H


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some new Cena shirt designs


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL at the punk face


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I swear I mistake Cena for Hornswoggle sometimes with that new shirt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> Admins don't think it's necessary enough o sticky it. It will survive for a long time though...


Outstanding :lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This made me laugh out loud. 

http://9gag.com/gag/3677748


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> This made me laugh out loud.
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/3677748


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> This made me laugh out loud.
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/3677748


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Brocks spin a roonie


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


>


OMG!!!! :lol
I miss this Cena


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


>


Looks like the guy in the middle literally s**t himself!:lmao


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


>





Trailblazing said:


>





Trailblazing said:


>


LOL


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Looks like the guy in the middle literally s**t himself!:lmao


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


She's so Cute :lol

:agree:


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -=UndertakeR=-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ziggler can sell cocaine to CM Punk.


----------



## tobiaslemon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

haha he was very sad that his hero got F5´ed ,,i lolled at that ,,(btw isnt he to old to wear cena gear)


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

For a while I thought Japan took their wrestling seriously. That maybe there is something in Japanese culture that isn't weird...










Fuck me, seriously.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

talk about a big boot


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Typical TNA fans:


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheFrootOne said:


> For a while I thought Japan took their wrestling seriously. That maybe there is something in Japanese culture that isn't weird...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me, seriously.


I see your shoe and raise you a squid


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao



I coulden't stop laughing when he walked off like that... :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



lesnarism said:


>


Well, I won't be sleeping well tonight.


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheFrootOne said:


>


lmao excellent.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


> Brocks spin a roonie


Why did you repost this?
I posted it on the last page


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bob the Jobber said:


> :no:


PMSL!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


darn this is fucking epic :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


They must really hate each other.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> I coulden't stop laughing when he walked off like that... :lmao


LOL, I couldn't stop laughing either. :lmao


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


>


OMG. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> She's so Cute :lol
> 
> :agree:


Also she sounds so fake and unpassionate that, that almost makes her cuter :agree:.



HullKogan said:


>





Bob the Jobber said:


> :no:


+Rep x10000000 

I haven't been rolling over a funny picture like this for a good while. Thank you my good sir.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr Deschanel said:


>


That's cool I didn't need to sleep ever again.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Sigh....


----------



## DeeRichMann

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dude i hate what they are doing to D-Bry, now he "Thinks" the crowd is making fun of him -______- come on now, this is starting to get old. WWE forcing Sheamus down our throat and trying to bury D-bry even harder... everyone knows its bullshit


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DeeRichMann said:


> Dude i hate what they are doing to D-Bry, now he "Thinks" the crowd is making fun of him -______- come on now, this is starting to get old. WWE forcing Sheamus down our throat and trying to bury D-bry even harder... everyone knows its bullshit


This Chant on this week's Raw say HI:

DANIEL BRYAN *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*

Seriously D-bryan is over as F**k.

(Y)


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


It's over 9000!!!



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> :lol


To think, we are only 16 years away from Snooki being a grandmother.


----------



## Ivoriy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Yes yes yes love this thread.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

too much to drink?










:lol


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Super fart!!! :lol









:lol


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CM12Punk said:


>





That isn't real? Please tell that isn't real?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HAHAHAHA that HHH pic always gets me! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## sinnica

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


Oh. My. God. Legendary :lol


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


OMG no matter how many times I watch this it always makes me laugh.
2 fails in less than 10 seconds. 

:lmao:lmao:lol:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The crowd went nuts :lol:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL I just realized that :lol
Makes it even funnier now. :lol


----------



## XFace

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mr Deschanel said:


>





Volantredx said:


> That's cool I didn't need to sleep ever again.


LOL


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love this thread!!!


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


I just listened to the Colt Cabana podcast live in London, they had an Aussie comic who said he heckled in a fashion very similar to that. I've got a feeling that could have been him.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Poor Cena fan in the first row. At first: "Yay! Lesnar is back and he wants to shake hands with Cena!". Few seconds later: "How could he do this?!".


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha that's the first thing that I noticed when watching RAW.

"AWESOME Brock is back and he wants to shake Cena's hand"
" OH SHIT FDJSSJDFJDS NO NO NO - worst weekend of my life"

HAHAHA :lol:lol:lol

You have to feel sorry for the guy though, spent a few thousand on front row seats for both WM 28 and RAW Only to see his idol get owned 2 nights in a row :lmao:lmao


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> I just listened to the Colt Cabana podcast live in London, they had an Aussie comic who said he heckled in a fashion very similar to that. I've got a feeling that could have been him.


I'm not sure when it's taken but its either Brandon Burns himself or a fan of the padcast if it's a newer photo

https://twitter.com/#!/ColtCabana/status/187208581580464128


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

John *Mcdonalds *cena


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From WWE.COM 










LOL I miss Tajiri :lmao:lmao


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Daniel Bryan's son lol


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> I'm not sure when it's taken but its either Brandon Burns himself or a fan of the padcast if it's a newer photo
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/ColtCabana/status/187208581580464128


I saw the sign during the RAW after mania, he held it up during the Cena segment I think. I would rep you for it but I gotta spread the love around first!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Spotted this on TV nice little "I put you over rub"


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## GOON

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

None of these are funny.


----------



## Radirgy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GOON said:


> None of these are funny.


I think that every time I look at this thread.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

pure quality, worth checking out in full and still qualifies as a pic


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Did anyone save the GIF where Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck are pulling the posters down and they say "Riley!" "Randy!" "Riley!" "Randy!" and then the last poster says "Jimmy!"

I looked through like 20 pages from back in June 2011 and couldn't find it. If anyone can post it, it will be appreciated


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



PhilThePain said:


> Did anyone save the GIF where Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck are pulling the posters down and they say "Riley!" "Randy!" "Riley!" "Randy!" and then the last poster says "Jimmy!"
> 
> I looked through like 20 pages from back in June 2011 and couldn't find it. If anyone can post it, it will be appreciated


there ya go Broski


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


> Daniel Bryan's son lol



D.Bryan, this kid wants his gimmick back.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Gresty said:


>


Pure epicness


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

a preview of Cena turning heel maybe? 






solves 2 problems. Heel Cena and powerful heel stable


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## briannn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL @ the 1 hour YES! YES! YES! YES! 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


>



LMFAOOOOOOO at russo!!!!!!!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




































Miz's face :lol


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

BRYANS GUIDE TO SUCCESS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


>


I LOLed @ the beginning of Brock's theme being put into text form. Also "honey, I shrunk the buyrates" is funny too.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


> BRYANS GUIDE TO SUCCESS


YES! YES! YES! YES!

:lol


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Avved


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> there ya go Broski


Hahaha, that is brilliant!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bob the Jobber said:


> :no:


This is just phenomenal! Me being a Star Wars fan certainly can appreciate this .


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just a little something I made


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


When was this? Any link to it?
EDIT: Got my answer, thanks.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


> BRYANS GUIDE TO SUCCESS


:lmao

LOL I almost want to out this one as my sig...if Only I didn't love my current one.


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


>


Best one of these I have seen.


----------



## Firallon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAOOOOOOO at russo!!!!!!!


lmao that was hilarious


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



tommo010 said:


> Spotted this on TV nice little "I put you over rub"


Well spotted


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Smash

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


Classic botch there :lmao


----------



## Sigenten

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> pure quality, worth checking out in full and still qualifies as a pic


lmao.





tommo010 said:


> Spotted this on TV nice little "I put you over rub"



LOL no. Jericho was telling him to move away and let his arm free.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> pure quality, worth checking out in full and still qualifies as a pic


I did not think this was serious, :lmao


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## karlosevilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL! Classic pics!:lol


----------



## iSmackUdown

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


> [


i don't find this one funny :-\ 

aren't we allowed to be a fan of more than one person?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



tommo010 said:


>


LOL trying to understand the gestures that Cena is doing. Then along comes Punk.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


this one is LOL haha


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



tommo010 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The complications of describing Brock Lesnar's career...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Geeve

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Knew Ryback reminded me of someone.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheFrootOne said:


> The complications of describing Brock Lesnar's career...


The person who made this probably forgot about his one with Taker, a biker chain match and a HIAC classic.


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dont forget about his feud with Zack Gowen!


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How is this thread not stickied? What a joke


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ah video game clitches. So much unintended humor


----------



## Foz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I had to.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Picture from Post WrestleMania party of Cena and Orton*:


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Foz said:


> I had to.


It needed to be done


----------



## Trailblazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

sorry double post


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


>


*MINTUE*


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Trailblazing said:


>


Tell me more about how you can only be a fan of one superstar


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## charmizard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


That is scarily uncanny, but I don't want Billy Gunn anywhere near WWE after all that shite he talked. Don't give a shit if he's sorry, go home.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



charmizard said:


> That is scarily uncanny, but I don't want Billy Gunn anywhere near WWE after all that shite he talked. Don't give a shit if he's sorry, go home.


You must be hating the fact that Road Dogg is working for the wwe then. He talked even more smack


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I had no idea that Mr.Ass is so tall. He didn't stick out back then and compare him with an average sized wrestler of todays and he's 3-4 inches taller.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Foz said:


> I had to.


I see your Punk is not impressed, and raise you a...










Jericho is not amused.


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










OMG LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, end game.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Daniel Bryan runs.

Template:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Daniel Bryan runs.
> 
> Template:


HAHAHA LOL :lol


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread ever! Just awesome!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


HAHA I stared at this for about a minute and now i'm feeling dizzy 
Also When I stared at it in that time I saw him transform from DX triple H to THE GAME TRIPLE H!
SERIOUSLY! :lol


----------



## alliscrazy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



alliscrazy said:


>


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG HAHAHA :lol 

Best pic I have seen in a long time. (Y)
Shawn in the corner just adds so much more to this pic.

:lol:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lol:lol:lol:lmao:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



alliscrazy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> HAHAHA LOL :lol


It wasn't enough that the guy who posted it never heard of resizing but you too had to break another page just to post that retarded comment.


----------



## oliman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Orton's secret fantasy....


----------



## oliman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Orton's secret fantasy....


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Eat your heart out Shawn...


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Eat your heart out Shawn...


_His name is B R O C K. Its fun to say it, he is B R O C K_


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> _His name is B R O C K. Its fun to say it, he is B R O C K_


Yes Brock Lesnar....
Shawn is the Heart Break Kid.... The Boy Toy
In his time he used to have photo shoots like the above photo of BROCK


So eat your heart out...
get it?

Just poking fun


http://wrestlingslash.tripod.com/otherpic/Playgirl.htm


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Yes Brock Lesnar....
> Shawn is the Heart Break Kid.... The Boy Toy
> In his time he used to have photo shoots like the above photo of BROCK
> 
> 
> So eat your heart out...
> get it?
> 
> Just poking fun
> 
> 
> http://wrestlingslash.tripod.com/otherpic/Playgirl.htm


You didnt get the joke and there was no need to neg-rep me


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> You didnt get the joke and there was no need to neg-rep me


Then I am sorry, I felt you were taking this piss


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


> Daniel Bryan runs.
> 
> Template:




:lmao, oh gawd, I want that cheeseburger.


----------



## heggland0

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



heggland0 said:


>


HAHAHAH! Good one


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Made this one myself (bare in mind it's a paint job). Wanted to get a picture of A.J for the girl but couldn't find one appropriate.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










LOL tot top it off. AJ said something like "His body is his temple" which compliments this one pretty nicely. 



Strats said:


> Yes Brock Lesnar....
> Shawn is the Heart Break Kid.... The Boy Toy
> In his time he used to have photo shoots like the above photo of BROCK
> 
> 
> So eat your heart out...
> get it?
> 
> Just poking fun
> 
> 
> http://wrestlingslash.tripod.com/otherpic/Playgirl.htm


....Get of the merchandise:lmao....

I just had to.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>


:lmao This campaign has been so full of it.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Foz said:


> I had to.




LOL!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


This picture is in need of a Brazzers logo.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Made this one myself (bare in mind it's a paint job). Wanted to get a picture of A.J for the girl but couldn't find one appropriate.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Triple H one is posted like every week, and every week it keeps getting funnier.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i don't get the triple h pic , is it because that insanely resemblance to ric flair ?


----------



## dAs_sHMu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It´s old, but it´s still funny to me ;-)


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

You know it would be epic if Bobby Heenan and Daniel Bryan had a YES! face off. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Creepy Crawl said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

COMBOVER PLAYA!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dAs_sHMu said:


> It´s old, but it´s still funny to me ;-)


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tenacious.C. said:


> COMBOVER PLAYA!!!


:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm not gonna ask why RaneGaming has so many of these Randy/Cena pics...

Also,


----------



## Spike

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Creepy Crawl said:


>


That's cool, my mind hasn't been scarred enough up to this point.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










+










=


----------



## janakghij

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Really very funny pics shared in this forum.
Thanks for these pics.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Creepy Crawl said:


>


:lol :lol :lol My god.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Creepy Crawl said:


>


If Hogan's Ex-Wife looked like that, They would never have split up.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RaneGaming said:


>


:krs


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



heggland0 said:


>


You're not gonna do the obvious one involving this? Daniel Bryan riding him screaming "Yes!"


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL someone should do Daniel Bryan running away from Lesnar


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Probably been posted, but whatever. Some old CM Punk shit:


----------



## kami81

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hmmm reall fun


----------



## 1afonso

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



haribo said:


> :krs


Randy has incredible thighs.


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Shane Douglas & Ol' Clown Shoes.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thesafemouse said:


> Shane Douglas & Ol' Clown Shoes.


Please put Otungas face on Shane Douglas!


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheFrootOne said:


> Just a little something I made


BRILLIANT


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










If someone replaces Jessica Alba's head with Melina's - you'll be my hero!

In honour of the above picture, I made this:

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3oq801/

can't post it ^^ if anyone can I'll rep you


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> If someone replaces Jessica Alba's head with Melina's - you'll be my hero!
> 
> In honour of the above picture, I made this:
> 
> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3oq801/
> 
> can't post it ^^ if anyone can I'll rep you


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Had to use Tunga presents.


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i'll post this here...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ADR wiping his nose with Ryder's wristband:










And Vince McMahon getting bagged by Stone Cold:


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm sure its been posted, and I went back quite a few pages, but I just saw it today.... :lmao 


*Fat Kid Cena *


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Took me too many hours across the last three days, but i actually surfed all 558 pages of this thread. Despite the many reposts, i was actually in tears about 5 different times due to laughter.
Despite the argument about drawings and something else.
The one person who said Ezekiel Jackson isn't black, thank you.. thank you VERY much.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SmarkerMarker said:


> Took me too many hours across the last three days, but i actually surfed all 558 pages of this thread. Despite the many reposts, i was actually in tears about 5 different times due to laughter.
> Despite the argument about drawings and something else.
> The one person who said Ezekiel Jackson isn't black, thank you.. thank you VERY much.



Props to you I gave up round page 20 when some pictures were removed already.


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Comrade Nightmare said:


>


haha the kid sat down at the end he looked absolutely fucked!


----------



## XFace

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






Benoit just never gave a fuck who he hit, lol.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



World Wide said:


> Had to use Tunga presents.



Thanks a lot! That is just awesome! YES!!!


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Creepy Crawl said:


> I'm sure its been posted, and I went back quite a few pages, but I just saw it today.... :lmao
> 
> 
> *Fat Kid Cena *


Poor Spiderman :buried


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



XFace said:


> Benoit just never gave a fuck who he hit, lol.


At 0:37 does the guy in the crowed say woo woo woo


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

that benoit headbutt made me piss myself


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> My answer is i don't want to know, now for something much more appealing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


Dear god, anyone knows where is that from?
SO HOT.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Austin 3:16 says I'm about to whip Stacy's ass.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thegreatone388 said:


> Austin 3:16 says I'm about to whip Stacy's ass.


What a great view Sheriff Austin had. Lol...


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Undashing Rom said:


> Dear god, anyone knows where is that from?


My dreams.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Fargerov said:


> Probably been posted, but whatever. Some old CM Punk shit:


This is my favorite one:






Btw, look at who he opponent is. :cool2


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thegreatone388 said:


> Austin 3:16 says I'm about to whip Stacy's ass.


Oh my lord... What an amazing ass.

And the Benoit headbutt was hilarious. He was so funny / badass in his heel run.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thegreatone388 said:


> Austin 3:16 says I'm about to whip Stacy's ass.


Hell Yeah!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Undashing Rom said:


> Dear god, anyone knows where is that from?
> SO HOT.


Pretty sure that was the night Raquel Diaz made her FCW debut and slapped poor little AJ


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chada75 said:


> If Hogan's Ex-Wife looked like that, They would never have split up.


This is scary


----------



## cjmacd1989

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










After their spat on twitter this afternoon, it has been officially confirmed that The Iron Sheik will face Craig Brown in the Wrestlemania 29 main event in a Taps Aff match!

Iron Sheik's Twitter

Craig Brown's Twitter

Who's excited?!


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


I didn't get it in the first place, but now I almost pissed my pants!


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Undashing Rom said:


> Dear god, anyone knows where is that from?
> SO HOT.


Really? She looks like a malnourished 12 year old boy .


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


:lmao yeah took me a minute to get it but that's funny as hell


----------



## James Bell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>



Caption is hilarious but all the picture does is remind me that all John Cena can do is smile.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thegreatone388 said:


> I didn't get it in the first place, but now I almost pissed my pants!


Gotta love the Red Wings!!!


----------



## XShadowYassoofX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can someone please explain to me the final Cena meme?


----------



## The Shaman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



XShadowYassoofX said:


> Can someone please explain to me the final Cena meme?


If you mean the "A Real Man Loves His Woman Every Day of the Month" one, it is about Cena eating out his girlfriend when she's on her period.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Cena one is funny as hell.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Hahaha, that one was great, he even does it with a smile on his face


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Eggs said:


>



The best.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










and not a picture, but my favourite thing Jeff Jarrett has ever done:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



James Bell said:


> Caption is hilarious but all the picture does is remind me that all John Cena can do is smile.


Its because the CenaBot can ONLY smile its a fault in his programming


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Its because the CenaBot can ONLY smile its a fault in his programming


It's only a Prototype, bound to have a few bugs.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Zack Ryder 
*@ZackRyder*

I saw *@EveMarieTorres* swimming today #HOESKI http://pic.twitter.com/Nji60rlS


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

kinda sad


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Zack Ryder
> *@ZackRyder*
> 
> I saw *@EveMarieTorres* swimming today #HOESKI http://pic.twitter.com/Nji60rlS


What huge GEEK.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


The Hell?


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Photo, which I took in a local shop:









To spoil the fun, Cena=Price in polish (I live in Lithuania).


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Push of Death:









Can be used as someone's signature maybe.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Sarita's experession is priceless


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Photo, which I took in a local shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To spoil the fun, Cena=Price in polish (I live in Lithuania).


Bahahaha this seriously needs to get tweeted to Cena right now.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this thread (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/612002-triple-hhh-vs-rick-flair.html) reminded me of the photo 
RIC*K* FLAIR :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Sarita's experession is priceless


I never thought I'd say this but I need to watch TNA more often :ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> kinda sad


needs rock or brock on punks face.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


hahaha. Shawn Michaels has a wife now. It says "single and wants to get wet with you" WTF?


----------



## maiju

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


I lol'd. :lol

Newest from Botchedspot:


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> needs rock or brock on punks face.


wait a couple of weeks and Y2J will be there


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>


Perhaps, but most likely, the greatest gif I have ever witnessed.


----------



## -=UndertakeR=-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found this on reddit! Thought it was hilarious!


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


wtf ?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



maiju said:


> I lol'd. :lol
> 
> Newest from Botchedspot:


:lmao


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I think that's Charles Robinson too. :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> I think that's Charles Robinson too. :lmao


:lmao how awesome is that


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> I think that's Charles Robinson too. :lmao


cartwheel to a pin, the refs finishing move.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bro said:


>


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..






Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


----------



## Mysterio fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> I think that's Charles Robinson too. :lmao


hahaha


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

found this somewhere and instantly reminded me of that Cena/Orton picture...


----------



## ultimote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


Oh good god.

When you see it...


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> found this somewhere and instantly reminded me of that Cena/Orton picture...


rocky316 would jizz to that


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I never thought I'd say this but I need to watch TNA more often :ex::ex::ex:


lol really...they both look VERY unattractive in that photo. And usually I think Rosita is hot.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ThePeoplezStunner said:


> rocky316 would jizz to that


Hahaha, Mark Henry's face says it all!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If I couldn't see Rocky's hand at the top of Henry's shoulder, I'd think he was touching his ass or something judging by the look on both mens faces!


----------



## XFace

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> I think that's Charles Robinson too. :lmao


*What the hell ? :lmao*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Pictures Punk has been putting on twitter last week 

*@CMPunk
#lightweight WWWYKI http://pic.twitter.com/DTJszuVH*









*@CMPunk
This is getting ridiculous. http://pic.twitter.com/AH6e1Vi0*









*@CMPunk
10 minute bus ride from venue to hotel. Right now. Legit. http://pic.twitter.com/F3vYk5gq*







\

Who said Cena is the one working the hardest, Ryder is working so hard he falls asleep from it.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Cody Rhodes was quite resistant to being dragged to acting school


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Edit: :lmao @ the ref doing the cartwheel to make the count.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


Holy shit...


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> found this somewhere and instantly reminded me of that Cena/Orton picture...


Man, Mark would have been an absolute beast if he'd bothered to keep himself in shape.



Bullydully said:


>


:lmao

That's a very unfortunate camera angle.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


Wow :lmao


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DCalXIbe said:


>


Orton used to be so buff, now he looks like an anorexic lubed dildo.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


Coupled with the music and the bizarre ending, that just blew my mind.


----------



## Mysterio fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Comrade Nightmare said:


> Orton used to be so buff, now he looks like an anorexic lubed dildo.


*face palm*

First of all he was on roids during this period the fact you say he looks "anorexic" is because thankfully he wised up and got off the damn vile things. And FYI i've been feet away from Orton he is far from being skinny, tv does not do his size justice he is a big buff guy.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


Brother..brother..brother...brother. :lmao


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## F U Cena

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


I am now complete.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bullydully said:


>


This gif is a big win! Lol....


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> *face palm*
> 
> First of all he was on roids during this period the fact you say he looks "anorexic" is because thankfully he wised up and got off the damn vile things. And FYI i've been feet away from Orton he is far from being skinny, tv does not do his size justice he is a big buff guy.












Of course.


----------



## ARNY!!!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Off AFL Memes Facebook page.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Comrade Nightmare said:


> Of course.


By feet away i dont mean in a stalker way our seats last year were feet from the entrance on Raw


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> By feet away i dont mean in a stalker way our seats last year were feet from the entrance on Raw


yes


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If i was gonna stalk Orton i'd hardly mention it on a website

:lmao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> If i was gonna stalk Orton i'd hardly mention it on a website
> 
> :lmao


ok


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


LMAO hahaha :lol


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


























*BE A STAR*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> *BE A STAR*


those are fantastic


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> *BE A STAR*


Dude these are awesome!!!!!! :lol


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


I can't believe I never noticed Kofi slapping Otunga's coffee flask before.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at the Del Rio one. Took me a little bit to get it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> I can't believe I never noticed Kofi slapping Otunga's coffee flask before.


LOL it seemed completely uncalled for.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Green Light said:


>


lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


LMAO these are great! :lol and is that Trent in a dress :lol


----------



## Fade Away

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> LMAO these are great! :lol and is that Trent in a dress :lol


That girl from Mexico :lmao


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> *BE A STAR*


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Green Light said:


>


This is how Vince McMahon wants CM Punk to look like.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



wweovn.blogspot.co said:


> WWEOVN - Free WWE TV Shows - Free Watch ( view ) WWE online - WWE HD 720p , HD 1080p online - RAW, Smackdown , Superstars, Ring Ka King, Wrestling videos , WWE videos , WWE RAW , WWE Smackdown , NXT, ECW , TNA , UFC , MMA , Streaming Live, WWE Online, Wrestling Online, Free WWE TV Online, The biggest WWE and Wrestling TV Show and videos Database. You can watch Show from WWE, TNA, UFC, FCW, ROH for free here. We update our website everyday
> 
> 
> http://wweovn.blogspot.com/
> 
> WWE Raw - 4/16/2012 - HD 1080p - 16th April 2012
> 
> http://wweovn.blogspot.com/2012/04/wwe-raw-4162012-16th-april-2012.html


:banplz:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DCalXIbe said:


>



man how much I want to be mickie there mmmmmm :yum::yum:
Also here nipples are showing :lol :yum:


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## netty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://memegenerator.net/instance/18771622


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao

Cena's face looks sinister as hell in that gif with Eve Torres. Although the caption of that gif should be "And that's why you should never trust a ho."


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOLOLOL


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DCalXIbe said:


>


Too many vitamins, brother!


----------



## Mysterio fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










This one is gold, haha BE A STAR!


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>


When did this happen, on what SD! episode?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mysterio fan said:


>


Seriously how are these pictures made?
I think it awesome that most of the picture is still and the rest is in video form.

(Y)


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


i..i...i just dont know what to say. ..lol


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Seriously how are these pictures made?
> I think it awesome that most of the picture is still and the rest is in video form.
> 
> (Y)


Adobe Photoshop and then any GIF Maker. At least that's how I do it.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Wedge10

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


> :lmao at the Del Rio one. Took me a little bit to get it.


Hey there. Where do you get your sig from for WWE12 belts/wrestlers. I've seen them a few times & wondered if there's a generator for such a thing or if you make them yourself. They're pretty decent.


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

 GIFSoup


----------



## purple_gloves

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


My god. I can't even think of a word for that.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> man how much I want to be mickie there mmmmmm :yum::yum:
> Also here nipples are showing :lol :yum:


Her outfits at the time were wonderful. So much cleavage


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wanna see David Otunga attempt a basic pinfall?










Okay...


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Gang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


That was only good thing about last Raw :lol

Here is full segment: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVwXGYIKxJ8 :lol


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> I'll just err...leave this here..yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it the whole way through, trust me..


I am still speechless. This must be what peyote or salvia is like.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Silent Alarm said:


>


YES YES YES
love this song!'
This is awesome :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is possibly the greatest wrestling thread on the internet. I wish I had the time to go through all of the pages.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I hated Hulk Hogan, but after watching that video, I feel like a Hulkamaniac. I don't know why.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is an oldie, but a goodie!


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Epic 
I love this song, too.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wooooooooooooo!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


>


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!

Sorry i couldnt resist after all the yes thing is way less annoying than screeching what constantly


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ priceless


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ disturbing.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


>


Don't get it?


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> Don't get it?


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Comrade Wet Dream said:


>


This was more entertaining than the WWE nowadays.

With this said, I might add that I'm a little surprised the kid did all those moves during 3 straight minutes without having a heart attack.

I hope Vince doesn't see this video, because if he does, I'm sure he will put him in a ring against Hornswoggle.

Edit: His Five Knuckle Shuffle is absolutely epic!


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How have I never seen this video?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



holt_hogan said:


> How have I never seen this video?


LOL @ one of the comments.

_"Hogan should have no sold﻿ the jet ski"_


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Now that's funny :lmao


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


>


One of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


>


I like this one :favre:


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


>


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best thread ever.

Especially reading Ezekiel isn't black. :lmao


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I thought this was funny:






Probably because I love Brian Kendrick, but whatever..


----------



## Comrade Wet Dream

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Fargerov said:


> I thought this was funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because I love Brian Kendrick, but whatever..


This made my day. Legendary.


----------



## Mark Ford

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

god! look at those wankers with the rainboots on WTF


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


:lol


----------



## Mark Ford

*[url]http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/vox-pops-in-the-queue-at-wwe-raw-at-the-o2-in-lon*

look at those in the article...the guy with rainboots on won my heart


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

from where is that heel cena pic?


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


>


As funny as thing is, it also kind of sad how true it is for the person featured.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


>


:lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


> from where is that heel cena pic?


From one of the best movies of 2011, The Reunion.

:cena


----------



## Stipps

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



holt_hogan said:


> How have I never seen this video?


Is it bad that I've sent this in to Are You Serious


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^that was an amazing episode, I still remember how awesome it was back then to see wrestlers in Baywatch


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I've got a couple of pictures, haven't seen them but might've been posted already, couldn't see all of the pictures >,<


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


No thats Cena's twin Juan Cena trying to destroy John's good reputation


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeeJay said:


>


LOL



drew433 said:


>


Fucking skills.



drew433 said:


>


LOL



DualShock said:


> LOL


:lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## NatP

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> LOL


You know what's the best part about this picture? That's Randy Orton's daughter lol.


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> LOL


Randy Ortons daughter no selling Big Shows face fan interaction. 

rton


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Santino must've been high on the day Mattel shot his photos for the action figure


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


>


@Drew433 really coming with some good ones. lol Of course DB could make her say "yes" :cool2

Had no idea that was Orton's daughter. Orton must have told her some things.


----------



## Zophiel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

See what Daniel Bryan is driving these days?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Zophiel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



syrusriddick said:


>


ahahha :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



NatP said:


> You know what's the best part about this picture? That's Randy Orton's daughter lol.


No boy is EVER gonna be allowed to touch her, or else they'd get a punt

:lmao:lmao


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mysterio fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ that shit has been posted in this very thread about 150 times atleast.

Come up with new stuff people.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I know this whole CM Punk thing is old, but I decided to throw my hat in the ring with it. Not the best at photoshop but I had an idea I haven't seen yet and decided to run with it.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jerseysfinest said:


> I know this whole CM Punk thing is old, but I decided to throw my hat in the ring with it. Not the best at photoshop but I had an idea I haven't seen yet and decided to run with it.


LOL.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


>


:lmao , BTw, poor Lillian she is not getting a break at all, Shoe breaks, trips, can introduce Ryder, HA! just remembered when Haas Threw her of the ring too.


----------



## Stipps

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm not sure if this has been posted but its a don't drink and message from the undertaker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X32HRxoFojQ


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

best thread ever


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WWWYKIBROSKI said:


>


I posted this months ago... Ideas are running out people!!!


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Halo- said:


> I posted this months ago... Ideas are running out people!!!


Pretty hard with 579 pages 

Think we've found every picture until something funny crops up on WWE etc.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao:lmao

Cena wants some of Orton's viper the dirty little bastard...


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


>


Amazing. You posted like 60 pictures and not one of them was funny except the first which was already posted.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Roler42 said:


>


Pretty sure you can go to jail for that.


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



robertdeniro said:


>


:lmao Havn't seen this in years. Thank you.


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeeJay said:


>


That first picture is fucking hysterical. The other two were okay.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> LOL


Ha. I wouldn't want that creepy dumbass trying to touch my daughter either.


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Iron Sheik dressed like Hogan smoking a blunt anyone?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















:lmao The Jericho guy actually looks like Jericho lol.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


>


OMG I'M dying :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
BEST THREAD EVER!!!!!
I have said it before and I will say it again that mods need to sticky this thread!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Whilst it did make me laugh, it doesn't truly make sense as Triple H HASN'T retired yet and well Drew Carey is in the celebrity wing which isn't any good any way.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


>


:lmao. Would have been better if HHH was retired for a few years though.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


>


the ref clearly wants jeff to do a flip.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


>


:lmao classic, although you could list 1-Time Royal Rumble entrant (or replaced D-Lo Brown in the Royal Rumble once) under Carey's list of accomplishments


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## gruntles65

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love the cats pics


----------



## HeavyWeight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Great amazing thread guys.


----------



## jcwkings

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


lol primo's like "i approve of this"


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Made this


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread finally has the views it deserves.. thank you all for the laughs! "Ezekiel Jackson isn't black"..


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can someone make a gif of Ricardo holding onto Del Rio's leg, and then Del Rio just kicks him off from this weeks Smackdown. I was DYING from laughter, it was hilarious.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


>


:lmao Irony


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Silent Alarm said:


>


:lol:lol

This one's gold


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



robertdeniro said:


>


Haha I remember the second one. JR's reaction was hilarious like 'awww what the hell?! Undertaker should be fined and suspended!!':lol


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> :lol:lol
> 
> This one's gold


HAHAHAH


----------



## OhMy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Young sold it so well.


----------



## Dakyud

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kazz said:


> Young sold it so well.


:lmao


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kazz said:


> Young sold it so well.


:lmao that's great.


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









*Heyyyy you Jobberrrrrrrrs!*


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kazz said:


> Young sold it so well.


:lmao this is awesome


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ben_fletch said:


> *Heyyyy you Jobberrrrrrrrs!*


Sloth... :cool2


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dakyud

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


unk2


----------



## neolunar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Someone needs to edit in CM Punk face instead of Artest and whoever else as the guy who gets elbowed :lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



neolunar said:


>


LOL :lol


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

One for Tommy Dreamer:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










John "Beana"


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



psx71 said:


> Someone needs to edit in CM Punk face instead of Artest and whoever else as the guy who gets elbowed :lmao


Chris Hero would be proud of that elbow.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HullKogan said:


>


LMAO


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Izual_Rebirth said:


>


think i just pissed myself


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



neolunar said:


>


This is great, but needs a better caption


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ben_fletch said:


> *Heyyyy you Jobberrrrrrrrs!*


KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Undertaker's son http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/613799-undertaker-has-18-year-old-son.html


----------



## neolunar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



AlbertWesker said:


> This is great, but needs a better caption


Give it a crack:


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















(John Cena Is G A Y, CENA *SUCKS*)


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



theQman17 said:


> (John Cena Is G A Y, CENA *SUCKS*)


In the first pic, is orton um... well... hmmmm... is orton releasing his saliva on cena's head?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



theQman17 said:


> (John Cena Is G A Y, CENA *SUCKS*)


Who wouldn't be drawn to Orton's crotch...a lot seem to be lol


----------



## Neil_totally

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:


----------



## Dakyud

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



neolunar said:


> Give it a crack:


WTF?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao Miz


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Neil_totally said:


>


LOL :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

As a girl i have to say that im jealous of Cena touching Orton's crotch:cool2


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> As a girl i have to say that im jealous of Cena touching Orton's crotch:cool2


LOOOL


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



neolunar said:


> Give it a crack:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


>


Bravo!


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

bump


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## LINK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


>


OMG LOL


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> As a girl i have to say that im jealous of Cena touching Orton's crotch:cool2


I thought you were a guy.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Evan is high....


----------



## Klee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

#LOLKICK


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

New Raw Logo


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


>


HAHA, how is the knicks guy called? It's hillarious.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

bump


----------



## michiganct

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

who is 123 kid kicking?


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

xpac's kicking double j jeff jarrett, future wwf champion.

upon review, I don't know who the hell that is.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## hetahorm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



michiganct said:


> who is 123 kid kicking?


:lmao gets me every time...that's Ricky Morton of the rock n roll express by the by...

And super lol @ the ortonception ...


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Undashing Rom said:


> HAHA, how is the knicks guy called? It's hillarious.


Jack Blankenship


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

A few pics I found while browsing Tumblr...














































:hmm: I wonder how people pull off those gifs where only part of the picture moves.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tim Legend said:


> :lmao gets me every time...that's Ricky Morton of the rock n roll express by the by...
> 
> And super lol @ the ortonception ...


No it was Chris Hamrick


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SandyRavage said:


> No it was Chris Hamrick


Ok mister certainty...those tights and that shiny mullett looks just like him but yea your right I've seen hamrick do that in ecw so good call there .... :cool2


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## hetahorm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


>


haha

repost for justice:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol :lol
Love this thread! 

(Y)


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Damn Brock roughed up my homboy tho 
*









*its all good tho he was just tryna do his job, whats wrong with that?*


----------



## Warren Zevon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture, but...






Wrestling cheese at it's best.


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can anyone explain to me why sometimes clicking on the next page keeps me on the same page instead?


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HexagonalZebra said:


> Can anyone explain to me why sometimes clicking on the next page keeps me on the same page instead?


i was wondering that aswell....


----------



## Klee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Check out the drawings of wrestlers this guy has done:

*http://www.landoffice.com/kurogowwf.htm*

A few examples:


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^ they are amazing


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



GR Choke said:


> i was wondering that aswell....


I'm not quite sure (it's also probably not the topic to discuss this) but I think that this forum's system creates next page in a thread when page before is almost full. I know it's weird but I think that's how it works. You see this next page on the list but you can't view it yet because it's empty.


----------



## charmizard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I would take a guess that a thread like this leads to a lot of shitty posts being deleted, or accounts being deleted and maybe that's why there's always an extra page but I dunno, just something I've always wondered too ;c

I don't have a funny pic guys sorry omg just look at this one again



Godfather- said:


>


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










(Y)


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










This guy was on the last episode of RAW in the front row again! This time he did the Lesnar entrance taunt! I guess he was paid by the WWE to do that.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> (Y)


I dislike guys that feel the need to have stupid tats in the most stupid of places.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thegreatone388 said:


> This guy was on the last episode of RAW in the front row again! This time he did the Lesnar entrance taunt! I guess he was paid by the WWE to do that.


Or he's just an excited Lesnar fan.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> (Y)


Who's that?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Who's that?


Eric Bischoff's son; Garet/Garret/Garett/whatever.


----------



## jackabow22

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

not sure if these have been posted


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jackabow22 said:


> not sure if these have been posted


Another angry ex. Way to go Hogan...


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*LOL sin Cara ones still crack me up every time. *


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



hetahorm said:


>



hahaha brilliant


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply...amazing said:


> Another angry ex. Way to go Hogan...


She looks way too young for him.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Godfather- said:


>


lol


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I backwards L? Oh Kofi, you need to remember to mirror the letters you silly boy.


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if anyone has posted this one yet.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this one yet.


when i look at that i look a sheamus and think of peter griffin for some reason.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


so whens kofi's island jamaica coming out?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## KilledAssassin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this one yet.


 :lol


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> (Y)


This is the funny picture thread, not the scary picture one


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't watch TNA regularly, but please tell me this is photoshopped and garet isn't TNA World champion!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I don't watch TNA regularly, but please tell me this is photoshopped and garet isn't TNA World champion!


Its a photoshop, thank god


----------



## jsetzler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



xerxesXXI said:


> xpac's kicking double j jeff jarrett, future wwf champion.
> 
> upon review, I don't know who the hell that is.


Ricky Morton of Rock and Roll Express fame.


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just Made This...


----------



## TheVenomousViper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



theQman17 said:


> Just Made This...


I'm sorry to hear that.

That picture is absolute awful. You ask a question and end the sentence with an exclamation mark. Are you feeling okay? I mean, even if the picture was grammatically perfect it just lacks any humour whatsoever.

Diabolical.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HexagonalZebra said:


> Can anyone explain to me why sometimes clicking on the next page keeps me on the same page instead?


Invisible posts/posts that dont' exist anymore.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DCalXIbe said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> A few pics I found while browsing Tumblr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm: I wonder how people pull off those gifs where only part of the picture moves.


OMG. that last one had me laughing for a while, and the hornswoggle one was prty funny too.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



> I wonder how people pull off those gifs where only part of the picture moves.


I bet you just mask out the part you want moving, and set the rest to freeze. Just guessing lol


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheVenomousViper said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> That picture is absolute awful. You ask a question and end the sentence with an exclamation mark. Are you feeling okay? I mean, even if the picture was grammatically perfect it just lacks any humour whatsoever.
> 
> Diabolical.


Ouch.


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:evil:


TheVenomousViper said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> That picture is absolute awful. You ask a question and end the sentence with an exclamation mark. Are you feeling okay? I mean, even if the picture was grammatically perfect it just lacks any humour whatsoever.
> 
> Diabolical.



Let me tell you two things.

1 - It's JUST a picture.

2- I was in a hurry to make it...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Neil_totally said:


>


:lmao ...


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



theQman17 said:


> :evil:


Kane has a mullet in you sig?


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Kane has a mullet in you sig?


Mullet? Kane never wore a mullet, he wears a wig (for now)...


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



theQman17 said:


> Mullet? Kane never wore a mullet, he wears a wig (for now)...


Looks like a mullet to me 











Probably shaped his extensions to look like a mullet in free time when he doesn't have a mask. :lmao

:cena


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Looks like a mullet to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably shaped his extensions to look like a mullet in free time when he doesn't have a mask. :lmao
> 
> :cena














well this is his real hair...


----------



## Aid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










This is probably the definition of creepy superfan.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kane without the mask looks quite hideous lol


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ben_fletch said:


>


Horrible, just horrible.


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Kane without the mask looks quite hideous lol


Atleast he looks better with long hair than bald...


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> (Y)


Sad part is that this will probably happen someday


----------



## Moonlight_drive

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



mpredrox said:


> Sad part is that this will probably happen someday


It doesn't matter, because the TNA issn't important at all


----------



## deina_k

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



deina_k said:


>


In fairness, Stone Cold doesn't consume it as much as pour it all over everything.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

People realize that bit on the Wellness policy came AFTER Austin's era right?


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Moonlight_drive said:


> It doesn't matter, because the TNA issn't important at all


I actually like TNA minus the parts with Garett, Eric or Hogan


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Thee Brain said:


> Horrible, just horrible.


...i dont get it?


----------



## bigbuxxx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Agmaster said:


> ...i dont get it?


my take on it was #1) she's actually eating and #2) she's having a cheeseburger and fries.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bleacher Report had an article on funniest wrestling photoshops and took most pictures from this thread according to their photo sources - Link.


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Bleacher Report had an article on funniest wrestling photoshops and took most pictures from this thread according to their photo sources (Link).


I believe that's the fourth article of its kind so far.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HexagonalZebra said:


> I believe that's the fourth article of its kind so far.


Shows that site is utter trash if they need to steal people's work


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Shows that site is utter trash if they need to steal people's work


There was an article yesterday sth like The Miz needs to get involved in some fashion at ER, he deserves to have a match, etc... I said to myself this was the last time I visit this page, for crying out loud the "writer" somehow missed the announcement of Miz - Santino match which was shown 5 times during the Raw, not to mention it's on wwe.com and reported on every dirtsheet including their own site.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

double post


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> There was an article yesterday sth like The Miz needs to get involved in some fashion at ER, he deserves to have a match, etc... I said to myself this was the last time I visit this page, for crying out loud the "writer" somehow missed the announcement of Miz - Santino match which was shown 5 times during the Raw, not to mention it's on wwe.com and reported on every dirtsheet including their own site.


The less people taking that site as some kind of legit news source the happier i'll be, we may as well believe tea leaves


----------



## sinnica

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


> In fairness, Stone Cold doesn't consume it as much as pour it all over everything.


Hilarious, thank you for that friday-laugh!


----------



## neolunar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> Shows that site is utter trash if they need to steal people's work


They all steal people's work. I even called an article out for it once because the author was stupid enough to write something that I knew was incorrect, I told them and they said "Well it's not my fault, the place I got it from said blah blah" and I laughed at them, asked them if they realized that was plagiarism if they did not credit their source--and then they quickly deleted the article.

The whole place is trash, just like Huffington Post. Re-posts of other people's work without credit.


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









this is creepy as hell.









I love E-Y's beard


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## sean901

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


>


Yes Yes Yes Yes !!!! lol :cool2


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


>


FUCK!!!!!
I literally fell out of my seat.
Damn that's creepy


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Streak said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Dare i ask the context of this picture?


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The caption on DB's instagram was 'I’m about to slam Hornswaggle for all the sins he’s committed against pro wrestling' HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## OhMy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ABK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry if this has been posted. Gave me legit lols.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


















tumblr


----------



## WHAT DA HELL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Silent Alarm said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Mcintyre has his eye's on the prize


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Abk92 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. Gave me legit lols.


----------



## [PARKS]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


>


I'll never sleep again.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From latest Z!TLIS










This a cutout of Eve :lmao


----------



## TheIbar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HOLY FN CRAP! I read every single page of this thread! If the end of the world actually happens, this awesome thread will survive! Thank you!


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Streak said:


>


Its his new hold, the rape lock.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Aid180 said:


> This is probably the definition of creepy superfan.


WHAT A NERD!


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


lmfaoooo he scared the SHIT outta me!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


I cant stop watching this.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



xvampmanx said:


> Its his new hold, the rape lock.


:lmao

Can't say i'd feel sorry for Hornswoggle....


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


LOL :lol
Punk is Awesome!
This was such a great segment!

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HOLY FUCK. That Jeff Hardy one, scared the shit out of me. Looked behind myself for a sec. 

LOL @Cycloneon's post as well. Man that Jeff one probably just cursed my ass.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread never gets old. Love it!


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


That legit scared the sh*t out of me.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jackabow22 said:


> not sure if these have been posted


OMG, the second one had me dying! :lmao


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Godfather- said:


>


The winner was . . . nobody.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ThePhenomRises said:


>


Mind = Blown.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


>


Funny, 'cause it's true!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I scared the fuck out of my fiance with that Jeff Hardy thing today. It was epic, she screamed.


----------



## 20083

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love this thread :')


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Streak said:


>


YES!


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

FIRST ON PAGE 600!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I time traveled back to November :lmao


----------



## dwiddle

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ladies and Gentlemen, 'Khali Bit My Finger'










Got bored and made this, excuse my poor photoshop skills.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Pulsations

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> That kid is a future CZW "Star".


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


>


That's disturbing.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Like a boss!


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Bubba Ray Dudley and some guy from Lithuanian TV show.


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I knew Angle would look fucking stupid as soon as I saw The Rock post this:


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TheIbar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


>


Cliff Burton would be proud. (Y)
And remember:


----------



## Kane-UK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can someone get a picture of Big Show's "Oh Shit" face after he stepped through the table? Thought is was brilliant...


----------



## backtothedisaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## rok0187

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TNAwesomeness said:


> I think everyone has seen this one, but its still fucking funny.


lmao thats fucking funny


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kurt looks like such a fucking loser with that hunched over smile haha


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










in b4 bothed spot lulz


----------



## JobbyJobberson

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

kurt looks really creepy in that picture , like he's about to go to a school playground and ask the kids if they want some candy and ice cream


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

He actually looks kind of demented in that photo. Poor Kurt.


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Is it me or does the bottom pic look like Triple H and Edge are fighting over who gets Randy?


Went back forever to find this, but it was worth it. Randy's "oh hell naw gurl" face make me laugh every time.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Rock beat him bad then.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


> Went back forever to find this, but it was worth it. Randy's "oh hell naw gurl" face make me laugh every time.


:lmao:lmao

Randy gets called boring? Are people insane?

:lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> Randy gets called boring? Are people insane?
> 
> :lmao


It's when he tries to be serious, cold and calculating. He sucks at that.


Being a bit of a goof who can go hardcore, that's what he should be doing. His Christmas match with Otunga is one of my fave "fun" matches ever.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## kopitelewis

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Good lad, I would have tried to slip her a few fingers if it was me...


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kopitelewis said:


> Good lad, I would have tried to slip her a few fingers if it was me...


Pity the kid isn't old enough to appreciate just how lucky he is.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thugblood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Thugblood said:


>


those ones are awesome


----------



## CGS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kopitelewis said:


> Good lad, I would have tried to slip her a few fingers if it was me...


Lucky ass Kid.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bork!


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kopitelewis said:


> Good lad, I would have tried to slip her a few fingers if it was me...


Gotta love hat guy, with his thoughtful, "Clever move kid, clever...." look.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Why is he also known as Bork Laser?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol Bork laser. epic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So where did this Bork Laser thing come from?


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



I marked for Brock&Teddy Long!LOL


----------



## Vanishing Vision

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry if my grammar is wrong.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## SportsFan4Life

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ryan said:


>


Hahahaha gotta love it, i died watching that Batista one


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> So where did this Bork Laser thing come from?


Not sure about everyone else but I first saw some stupid kids vid on youtube talking about bork laser lol
It seems to have caught on lol


----------



## Vanishing Vision

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Not sure about everyone else but I first saw some stupid kids vid on youtube talking about bork laser lol
> It seems to have caught on lol


It's from this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwcM1l1X7Cg

The reason is to avoid the copyright.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


HAHAAHAA HAHAHAHA AAAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


so thats how brock got so big and strong


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ryan said:


>


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Louie85TX said:


> I marked for Brock&Teddy Long!LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> hahahahahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Brock gif is awesome!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


>


:lol What the hell?

Punk was obviously hungry.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










angle looks rather creepy, guess its been awhile since he's seen rocky


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


> It's when he tries to be serious, cold and calculating. He sucks at that.
> 
> 
> Being a bit of a goof who can go hardcore, that's what he should be doing. His Christmas match with Otunga is one of my fave "fun" matches ever.


Yes when he's being all zany and goofy there's something quite enteraining about the guy:lol


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


>


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cycloneon said:


>


:lmao This fucking thread.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just sticky this shit already it's in the ranks of best thread ever.


----------



## BooyakaDragon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Just sticky this shit already it's in the ranks of best thread ever.


I know man what's the hold up?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao










Funny thing is he probably DID shit his pants


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Trelan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love this thread. :lmao:lmao:lmao MUST STICKY NOW. It's WAY overdue.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


>


YES YES YES

We have ourselves a new wrestling meme folks


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeeJay said:


>


lmao is that Christian laying an egg? HAHAHAHA :lmao :lmao


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeeJay said:


>


christian afraid of little jimmy?


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> YES YES YES
> 
> We have ourselves a new wrestling meme folks


Successful Haitch! Props to anyone who can make the template for it.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



123bigdave said:


>


:lol


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



123bigdave said:


>


:lmao thats why I love Booker


----------



## Dregen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Oh my god! LMAO. It's like this photo was taken directly from a cartoon known as the WWE. Zigler is too great here. And don't forget Mr. James Bond in the background looking rather dapper and ready to whip some ass lol.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Back then 










Today


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


>


:lmao

So Punk's family call him "Punk" and not Phil as you'd think family would? Totally crazy if you ask me


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THANOS said:


> lmao is that Christian laying an egg? HAHAHAHA :lmao :lmao


actually now that you mention it, it does look like an egg :lol




xvampmanx said:


> christian afraid of little jimmy?


if by little jimmy you mean the mouse, then yes.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheFrootOne said:


>


:lmao

They need to so more of these Lesnar things because they are so awesome arent they


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Back then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


:lol
damn


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> They need to so more of these Lesnar things because they are so awesome arent they


He's doing a brock lesnar week. I have a feeling the next comic will be about the HHH angle.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Louie85TX said:


>



*Is this made using instagram? (iPhone app)*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Pulsations said:


>


Had to laugh watching this Brock somehow couldnt lift those steps and nearly ended up hurting himself and possily the front row yet he could lift a human being



Tronnik said:


> Kurt looks like such a fucking loser with that hunched over smile haha


Rock looks more jacked here than he did at Wrestlemania 28 hes defo on the roids also hes aged better than Kurt has



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


This right here shows how strong Brock is



4hisdamnself said:


>


Lol Jericho just got owned by CM Punk's sister :lmao. Obviously she couldnt say Phil when she was cheering him on as his character name is CM Punk


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao

Somehow i can see Orton totally doing this


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bodge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol Jericho just got owned by CM Punk's sister :lmao. Obviously she couldnt say Phil when she was cheering him on as his character name is CM Punk


CM Punk legally changed his name from 'Phil.....' to 'CM Punk'


----------



## Scottpwr

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can't link/post images so I'll break it down. (www).i47.tinypic.com/oj4ad4.gif (hint: Layla)


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scottpwr said:


> Can't link/post images so I'll break it down. (www).i47.tinypic.com/oj4ad4.gif (hint: Layla)












There ya go (Y) nice gif :lmao


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vanishing Vision said:


> It's from this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwcM1l1X7Cg
> 
> The reason is to avoid the copyright.


Yes that's it.
Although I did think he just couldn't spell lol

Infact I will choose to keep thinking that as it's more funny :cool2


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best part about that pic is that it probably means the No Way Out poster is definitely real.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vanishing Vision said:


> It's from this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwcM1l1X7Cg
> 
> The reason is to avoid the copyright.


And he got it from message boards years ago.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










now thats disturbing... 
Vince had a plan all along, clone cena so the face of the company never changes. there was one problem though.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Back then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today












Hummmm


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## just1988

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I've just seen this, dunno if it's been posted already...


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bodge said:


> CM Punk legally changed his name from 'Phil.....' to 'CM Punk'


Do people actually believe this?? I really question the stupidity of some people on the internet nowadays. Punk answered a fan on twitter sarcastically (like he always does) and peopel believe it like it's 100% true. Holy christ in heaven...


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


> Do people actually believe this?? I really question the stupidity of some people on the internet nowadays. Punk answered a fan on twitter sarcastically (like he always does) and peopel believe it like it's 100% true. Holy christ in heaven...


It's real to some people,Damnit!


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Regarding the fact that CM Punk's sister calls him Punk. For what I remember, and don't take this as gospel, he came up with the name "CM Punk" back when he was a yardtard and used it so often that his family now calls him that.


----------



## pryme tyme

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



xvampmanx said:


> now thats disturbing...
> Vince had a plan all along, clone cena so the face of the company never changes. there was one problem though.


who is that on the right?


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Darren Young


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Im surpriseed that there isnt a gif of Lesnar tasting cenas blood


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


> Darren Young


I thought his name was White Cena? 

:cena



just1988 said:


> I've just seen this, dunno if it's been posted already...


Colt was quite handsome back in the day.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Ryan said:


>


Angle turned invisible and German-Suplexed Batista. :lmao


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kopitelewis said:


> Good lad, I would have tried to slip her a few fingers if it was me...


That kid is a boss!


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


>


WAFFLES!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL at happy black kid wanting to touch Layla likes she's a piece of chicken


----------



## Carleymdm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DCalXIbe said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Liniert said:


>


That was actually hilarious.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Batista! the total package.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



kopitelewis said:


>


Gaun' yerself wee man


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> So Punk's family call him "Punk" and not Phil as you'd think family would? Totally crazy if you ask me


*
So what? It's not a big deal if they use his stage name anyways. Not like they don't use Phil when they are serious8*D. *



A-C-P said:


> There ya go (Y) nice gif :lmao


*Ahh what would we do without women wrestling? *






JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


*Like a boss LOL. Gotten to that second base. And the guy standing near him with YES YES YES T-shirt makes this one to much of a win. *



Bullydully said:


>


*LOL hypocrisy at it's best. Reminds me when he was suppose to be fired. LOL how long did that last? But hey CM Punk already made fun of this stuff on TV...still funny though so don't worry about that*


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Punkholic said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Santino/Miz picture is probably the greatest photo ever.


----------



## Danthree10

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> The Santino/Miz picture is probably the greatest photo ever.


Yeah?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Danthree10 said:


> Yeah?


No


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Danthree10 said:


> Yeah?


No


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tedious

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I love these Triple H memes 

And that Santino/Miz pic was photography at its finest :lmao


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Punkholic said:


> :lmao


Miz would be over as fuck if that was real.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> Miz would be over as fuck if that was real.


Thats f'n hilarious. Hahaha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Miz match was boring as hell, I didn't even notice that. :lmao

That Punk one "look at him, look at him and laugh" is friggin hilarious.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dude69

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ :lmao
love the HHH ones


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Would smash Beth/10


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>


this is the high point of Santinos WWE run


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










A typical saturday night in jomos, featuring roy 'big country' nelson


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










"Now let me play something for you brother!"


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Parison Sapphire said:


> "Now let me play something for you brother!"


"Nick brother-son, play somethin by my old band Metallica!"


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



just1988 said:


> I've just seen this, dunno if it's been posted already...


Colt looks so much more the potential future WWE superstar in that pic, Punk just looks like his goofy friend. Amazing how it went completely the other way.


----------



## TLC

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Punkholic said:


> :lmao


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

With the greatest of ease!


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> With the greatest of ease!


that is pretty woeful, and I'm a huge Punk mark.


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









CREEPY


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tiago

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thegreatone388 said:


> Like a boss!


:lmao, that one is absolutely hilarious! This is best thread in the history of the internet forums


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> With the greatest of ease!


:lmao

Come on people everyone should know even main event guys can botch


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> A typical saturday night in jomos, featuring roy 'big country' nelson


Big Country and ****, both built like greek gods lol

who would think Roy is the one from those two who competes at the highest level in a competitive sport


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Come on people everyone should know even main event guys can botch


Hey I'm a Punk fan, that gif just tickled me.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Best part of the Punk gif is the "OH MAH GOODNESS" sign


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simon_Belmont

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Trple H memes are fucking gold :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao at those HHH memes lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> With the greatest of ease!


Lol im amazed CM Punk didnt fall flat on his face from those slips on the ropes


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


> this is creepy as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love E-Y's beard





Abk92 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. Gave me legit lols.





Cycloneon said:


>





backtothedisaster said:


>





Strats said:


> Bork!





Lil'Jimmy said:


>





CeeJay said:


>





Rocky Mark said:


>





TheFrootOne said:


>





Rocky Mark said:


>





Bullydully said:


>





Punkholic said:


> :lmao





notasandwich said:


>





drew433 said:


> CREEPY





Rocky Mark said:


>


Man all of these kept me :lmao so fucking hard, the Jeff ones are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Minijinx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*is it so fucking hard to NOT quote 1000000 pictures at a time just to reply with 1 sentence? *


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Halo- said:


> Man all of these kept me :lmao so fucking hard, the Jeff ones are AWESOME!!!


That was the most unnecessary set of quotes I've ever seen.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


Cody Skywalker vs. Darth Rey!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cR4etHOt9Gk

Not sure how to get the video link to show on the page but this made me lose my shit.


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


LOL


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

omg where do they come up with this stuff :lmao


----------



## Diablo18

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Greatest thread of* All Time*


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>


Dat ass.


----------



## sc4

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hope you like


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cR4etHOt9Gk
> 
> Not sure how to get the video link to show on the page but this made me lose my shit.


I sometimes wonder how they get everything to stop except for one thing. lol


----------



## ChrisK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Y'know, this is far and away one of my most favourite threads of all forums I visit.

...


*BUT FOR THE LOVE OF FOLEY

People need to *STOP* quoting entire posts, some with several large, animated images, just to say 'lol'*


l2forum


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I dont know why but this is just a little too creepy for my liking lol


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Haitch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I dont know why but this is just a little too creepy for my liking lol


I think Layla is the most satisfied women in the world. Sheamus destroys her


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## lay-cool

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMAO


----------



## lay-cool

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



VladMan2012 said:


> That kid is a boss!


IMBA KID!


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ lol


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Undashing Rom said:


>


LOL, that's pretty awesome. I haven't watched NXT in over a year, but seeing that makes me want to start watching.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Undashing Rom said:


>


lmao at first glance i didnt see what was funny about it but looking again i see its Reks and Hawkins. Dont watch NXT but looks decent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WoWoWoKID

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


> Not sure how to get the video link to show on the page but this made me lose my shit.


fixed and :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChrisK said:


> Y'know, this is far and away one of my most favourite threads of all forums I visit.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *BUT FOR THE LOVE OF FOLEY
> 
> People need to *STOP* quoting entire posts, some with several large, animated images, just to say 'lol'*
> 
> 
> l2forum


lol


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HexagonalZebra said:


> That was the most unnecessary set of quotes I've ever seen.


Bite me, I havent signed in in a while, and caught up. Sorry for expressing which pictures made me LOL.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Fat Cena


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So, so, so, so, so, sad that them two still try to do this.

Man, so sad.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Why doesnt this get stickied?


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



vanderhevel said:


>


that's either the greatest botch in history, or the greatest sell in history.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


Reminds me of the "phony" guy from family guy. LOL

Also :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ old yeller 2


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Dat ass.


I know. I can't stop watching it jiggle.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I don't see how this one is funny...but I missed how amped up Edge used to get about everything. His intensity always drew you in.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## HeathSlater#1fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


Nice Tits. No ****.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That latest botchedspot is the definition of superfan.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Primo's face :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


Tha fuck? :lol


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> Tha fuck? :lol


Must have been little Jimmy.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jasonrjay said:


> Must have been little Jimmy.


:lol

Thread bringing the lulz even without pics.


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>












Guess Primo swings both ways.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










rosa is not impresed, epico is scared and primo is um zarbon.


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











WHATS UP with her face -.- :gun:


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> WHATS UP with her face -.- :gun:


Snapshot taken in the middle of a facial expression maybe?


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Don't know why but I love that one :lmao


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Primo face needs to be a smiley as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tronnik said:


> That Primo face needs to be a smiley as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> WHATS UP with her face -.- :gun:


The plastic in it is melting


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> Guess Primo swings both ways.


Can't blame Primo for looking down Alicia's cleavage shes got a great rack (Y)


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Samuray said:


> WHATS UP with her face -.- :gun:



She needs to relieve herself but can't find a sink anywhere.


----------



## -=UndertakeR=-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

from the latest wrestlingwithtext post,


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


"Get out of my bathroom!" :lmao :lmao :lmao Awesome, haha.


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^ LOL


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cR4etHOt9Gk
> 
> Not sure how to get the video link to show on the page but this made me lose my shit.


lmao


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Now this is what I call FAIL.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Now this is what I call FAIL.


Thats what I call creepy


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ I would call that restraining order.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## andycarroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Now this is what I call FAIL.


That is very freaky. And I thought having a tattoo of your current girlfriend was bad.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Now this is what I call FAIL.


LOL, is that supposed to be AJ? That's horrible.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



deadmanwatching said:


>


LMAO!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Were on Meme Generator are the Triple H ones


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The only known image of Little Jimmy:


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Now this is what I call FAIL.


:hmm:


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


>


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Now this is what I call FAIL.


Looks like :troll


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


>


What in the Blue Hell is this:Rock2


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Derek

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoupMan Prime said:


> What in the Blue Hell is this:Rock2


It appears to be Danshoku Dieno having his way with somebody


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



deadmanwatching said:


>


Damn, one of the best things I've ever seen on here!


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*LORD HENTAI *


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


> \


Well, These two can't get married where I live.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*After tons of CM Punk is not impressed pictures, I present to you, DANIEL BRYAN! YES! YES! YES!*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Now this is what I call FAIL.


 looks like Sarah Jessica Parker :lmao


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Now this is what I call FAIL.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Fuck yeah, 500 Posts


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™;11433343 said:


>


It's almost like he did it just to annoy Vince McMahon....


----------



## Jinn DMZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thugblood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










So true LOL


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mike Zybyszko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry if this is a repeat as I didn't go through all the pages.


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Please lords of the funny pictures i have a request - Scumbag Cena "Never give up never surrender" - Files for divorce. Please and thank you


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Mike Zybyszko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Steve. said:


>


I feel guilty for laughing.


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## themottoyolo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



themottoyolo said:


> (images)


My god, those are terrible.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These Cena pics are hiarious.

:cena


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wait Cena is getting a divorce? This is news to me. Must be feeling young again and wants them bitches that are dying for him. :lmao


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

a few ones i whipped up myself..


----------



## immune to fear

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"Wife can't see me" wins over all :lol



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> a few ones i whipped up myself..


:lmao hilarious


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


>


:lol I'M FUCKING BAD ASS!! whoa you OK bro?


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Everytime staff members don't sticky this thread I bet they dream guilty dreams about it. 

Cena ones gives you a laugh or 2 for really tasteless reasons. Can't say they ain't funny though.

Keep them coming guys(Y). *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TRDBaron said:


> :lol I'M FUCKING BAD ASS!! whoa you OK bro?


It's funny because I'm pretty sure HHH doesn't give a shit about the camera man, those cams are probably pretty damn expensive.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

You're welcome.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> You're welcome.


Brilliant


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What's with the HHH meme? I don't get what's funny about them


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Contrarian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> What's with the HHH meme? I don't get what's funny about them


Me neither. Poor attempt at humour.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Cena pic's :lmao


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hahaha Lord Hentai is fucking hilarious. I'm forever calling him that now, every Raw thread.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> What's with the HHH meme? I don't get what's funny about them





Contrarian said:


> Me neither. Poor attempt at humour.


*sigh*
Basically, the top statement is supposed to make HHH sound like a talent-burying, spotlight-hogging guy who is constantly telling everyone else how they won't get over, can't draw, etc. No joke yet, right? The catch is that there's actually more to the sentence! The bottom statement is the end of the sentence which is meant to nullify the top statement and put it in a context which doesn't make HHH sound like a talent-burying, spotlight-hogging guy. 

I'll explain further, take this fine example:


Cena's #1 Fan said:


> a few ones i whipped up myself..


Note how the top portion says "You can't draw." Oh, HHH, constantly putting down the talent, they'll never be as good as him, will they? Only the guys in power can draw (y'know "draw," that hip, insider term we all love to use). But wait! There's more! "Without these art utensils." Oh, I see! It doesn't mean "draw" in the wrestling sense, it means "draw" in the artistic sense. Before I thought HHH was just being HHH, but now I see that I took that first part completely out of context!

And there's the joke. You're welcome.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



scrilla said:


>


*Haha these Cena ones are still gold. They will sure provide us with humor for a long time. 
*



8 Pound Gecko said:


>


*
Panda wins. Fatality:lmao.

We really need an MK parody on this(Y).*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Emotion Blur said:


> *sigh*
> Basically, the top statement is supposed to make HHH sound like a talent-burying, spotlight-hogging guy who is constantly telling everyone else how they won't get over, can't draw, etc. No joke yet, right? The catch is that there's actually more to the sentence! The bottom statement is the end of the sentence which is meant to nullify the top statement and put it in a context which doesn't make HHH sound like a talent-burying, spotlight-hogging guy.
> 
> I'll explain further, take this fine example:
> 
> 
> Note how the top portion says "You can't draw." Oh, HHH, constantly putting down the talent, they'll never be as good as him, will they? Only the guys in power can draw (y'know "draw," that hip, insider term we all love to use). But wait! There's more! "Without these art utensils." Oh, I see! It doesn't mean "draw" in the wrestling sense, it means "draw" in the artistic sense. Before I thought HHH was just being HHH, but now I see that I took that first part completely out of context!
> 
> And there's the joke. You're welcome.


Thank you for the explanationfpalm


ChromeMan said:


>


:lmao


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Noticed this on Wikipedia not long ago.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RockCold said:


>


Legit LOL'ed.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's so great when someone quotes 5 pictures, breaks the page and replies with "lol". Brain is such a rare commodity these days.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



8 Pound Gecko said:


> It's so great when someone quotes 5 pictures, breaks the page and replies with "lol". Brain is such a rare commodity these days.


 LOL

Like that ^^?


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> You're welcome.


OMG.... That's incredible.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

RISE
ABOVE 
DIVORCE

Too Late?
Or Too Soon?


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> RISE
> ABOVE
> DIVORCE
> 
> Too Late?
> Or Too Soon?


late bro


----------



## Mike Zybyszko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



8 Pound Gecko said:


> It's so great when someone quotes 5 pictures, breaks the page and replies with "lol". Brain is such a rare commodity these days.


Thankfully, nerds pretending to be wrestling attitude era heels on an internet forum are a surplus.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Mike Zybyszko said:


> Thankfully, nerds pretending to be wrestling attitude era heels on an internet forum are a surplus.


What? Why?


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





















.


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWE

Well to be fair, he was in the arena

Sent from my LG-P999 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## will94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



will94 said:


>


The hell?


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

posted by notasandwich first but i couldn't find the original post

FUCKING LOL


----------



## HeathSlater#1fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xiphias said:


> posted by notasandwich first but i couldn't find the original post
> 
> FUCKING LOL


DAMN! Heath Slater got some swagger bro.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



will94 said:


>


Thanks, don't even remember what he said now. :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









EMRACE THE HATE!!!!!


----------



## dude69

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

loving the cena divorce pics


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> EMRACE THE HATE!!!!!


Angry AJ is sexy as hell!


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



will94 said:


>


Oh, so that's what he said. I honestly couldn't tell.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



will94 said:


>


The problem with that is that dolphins are known to kill sharks on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Thugblood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Thugblood said:


>


Excellent.


----------



## immune to fear

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> EMRACE THE HATE!!!!!


dear god.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> EMRACE THE HATE!!!!!


Looks like she's ready to slit his throat



DCalXIbe said:


>







Christ, Santino must of taken one of the longest cold showers in history after this


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Trying to take off a luchador's mask, not the smartest of idea's....


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Trying to take off a luchadore's mask, not the smartest of idea's....


LOOOOOOOOOL :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

wow fan deserves that for real. imagine if La Parka's mask was actually taken off. He'd probably murder that fan. That is La Parka right lol.


----------



## Al Del Jugo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> EMRACE THE HATE!!!!!


so fierce!


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Trying to take off a luchadore's mask, not the smartest of idea's....


LMAO!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Trying to take off a luchador's mask, not the smartest of idea's....


LMAO his ass got owned!


----------



## Xiphias

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

ugh, quote didn't work right. disregard.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


That's actually the first funny post about Cenas divorce I've seen, heh.


----------



## fergieska

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid_Rob

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Trying to take off a luchador's mask, not the smartest of idea's....


BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA that is incredible. :lmao


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tony316 said:


>



Daniels looks like Voldemort.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Trying to take off a luchador's mask, not the smartest of idea's....


*+++++1 Rep. I could laugh about this for ages. *

*More pics coming up.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



fergieska said:


>





Solid_Rob said:


>


I love this thread. :lmao


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I love this thread. :lmao


and I love your sig. :lmao


----------



## MasterChan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid_Rob said:


>


Whoo! I think even just watching this - i'm not fertile anymore..


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JobbyJobberson

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The most must-see pre-show champion of all time.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JobbyJobberson said:


> The most must-see pre-show champion of all time.


Oh my god, is that for real?


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Oh my god, is that for real?


Yeah, Santino won.

Ryder/Kane is this Sunday's pre-show match.

I don't see why they just don't bring back Heat.


----------



## TerraRayzing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









http://www.freeimagehosting.net/zr66d
i may come across as an asshole but it's funny lol


----------



## bigbuxxx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



themottoyolo said:


>


They don't deserve any money if they can't spell on a third grade level.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

These pics are hilarious!


----------



## robby.ag0ny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> EMRACE THE HATE!!!!!


Holy crap...

I might think AJ is hot now...


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


>


Wonderful.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I love this thread. :lmao


*
We all do. If only staff members would love it as we do. But nah they have their reasons.*



TerraRayzing said:


> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/zr66d
> i may come across as an asshole but it's funny lol


*Already been posted. 

And comedy demands so...*



notasandwich said:


> Wonderful.


*Last one made me lol big time. *


----------



## JohnCenaTroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Would you?


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JohnCenaTroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Its still real to them.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## kjdvn1340

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


"...about this giving you this opportunity"?

Fail.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Twin Magic 2.0


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Twin Magic 2.0


Tag division sucks quite enough on it's own.


----------



## Wünsch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I Only came for THIS Thread8*D


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




























*ADR getting knocked the fuck out by Cro Cop.*










*Anarchist luchadore in Spain.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## jtyrone

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Takertheman said:


>


*Some of these just aren't funny. This one is one of them. 

Anyways Kharma one is pretty funny. *


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



8 Pound Gecko said:


> *ADR getting knocked the fuck out by Cro Cop.*


good times. I think that was Pride Bushido 1. the event was full of Gracies and it sucked except the Mirko and Shogun beatdowns, but in general Pride events were the shit. 

BTW nice Volk Han av.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jtyrone said:


>


:lmao


































Sorry if already posted


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tarfu said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Realize.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahaha the pic of Big SHOW is hilarius.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I can't stop watching the Triple H / Austin GIF

it's just amazing


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

AJ Leela










I expect to see this in at least 3 sigs by the end of the day.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I bit off topic, but what is up with the pages, it states i am on page 637, when clicking on 638, i end up on 637 again...


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ Deleted posts.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jtyrone said:


>


WTF is he doing?

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*











BEST OF BOTH WORLDS


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

totally amazing and random


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Like a dolphin, WITH STINGER!*



















*Kawada is not amused*










*Kobashi chops a dweeb at the ice cream stand*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JobbyJobberson said:


>


Did he even mock Laurinaitis? If so, that was the worst impression of anyone I've ever heard. He can't do a damn thing right.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



8 Pound Gecko said:


> *Like a dolphin, WITH STINGER!*


Great promo.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> Great promo.


Had to post it. Hybrid Dolphins ruled ass.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## will94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


hahaha, 0;30 "you mad?"


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



8 Pound Gecko said:


> *Kobashi chops a dweeb at the ice cream stand*











Misawa approves of this.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheFrootOne said:


>


Just, no.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> hahaha, 0;30 "you mad?"


even a better one : 






1:17 "look at John Cena crying like a btich! " 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Never gets old.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Every time Cena loses on PPV, you can expect one of those "kid loses it" videos to be uploaded within an hour. Like clockwork.

Man, I hate children.


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


Like a pro!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JerichoH20

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DCalXIbe said:


> Like a pro!


Offtopic, but i had to comment on your signature, WOW, elisha cuthbert is one of the hottest women in the world for me!


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bro said:


> I can't stop watching the Triple H / Austin GIF
> 
> it's just amazing



Exactly. I've been watching it for past 3 minutes. Its just Perfect stunner.




DualShock said:


>


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vyed said:


> Exactly. I've been watching it for past 3 minutes. Its just Perfect stunner.


That is the best Stunner in existence. Amazingly performed, amazingly sold. 

On another note, it somehow reminded me of this disturbing blog on tumblr (wwewrestlingsexconfessions) where this hilarious little gem came from:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


> That is the best Stunner in existence. Amazingly performed, amazingly sold.
> 
> On another note, it somehow reminded me of this disturbing blog on tumblr (wwewrestlingsexconfessions) where this hilarious little gem came from:


That blog is friggin hilarious. :lmao 

Also LOL @ Apex's post, and Samoa Joe like a BOSS. (Y)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> Just, no.


What do you mean just no? That was hilarious and true lol


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My synopsis of the Cena/Lesnar match


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DJ2334 said:


> My synopsis of the Cena/Lesnar match


that edge face is lol


----------



## Vanishing Vision

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DJ2334 said:


> My synopsis of the Cena/Lesnar match




Exactly what i thought after the match :lmao


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dexterkim said:


>


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Somebody should cut out the Edge face from the earlier picture and paste on to Edge at the 3 count here. Gold.



>





-Extra- said:


>


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

















.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> .


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jtyrone said:


>


:lmao


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> .


LMAO +1


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Pussy Hats?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I like Titus O Neil and Darren Young. They remind me somewhat of Edge & Christian in their heyday.


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

except they look completely bland and generic and have no personality...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> .


Seems about right. (Y)


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That blog is friggin hilarious. :lmao
> 
> Also LOL @ Apex's post, and Samoa Joe like a BOSS. (Y)


hahahahahahaha, best blog ever.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jtyrone said:


>


:lmao Reminds me of my dog when I'm playin' fetch with him.


----------



## TheIbar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


"FUCK THIS SHIT"


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



8 Pound Gecko said:


>


Lol I remember this. It was hilarious the first time and it still is. Poor Vince, only he could be so hapless.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Not funny, but you guys wont complain:


































I miss em'


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*




Not a funny one but Crazy AJ is sooooo damn hot


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SonoShion said:


> Not funny, but you guys wont complain:


Torrie and Melina asses. Nice


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















Fuck wrestling, I'm d'Artagnan!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not funny, but you guys wont complain:




































Jizzzzzzzzz
Awesome!!!!!

(Y)


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Do I need to say something?


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


These guys remind me of these two crazy guys:










The Rubber Bandits, love those guys.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JohnCenaTroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Fuck wrestling, I'm d'Artagnan!


well actually he's Porthos cause d'Artagnan was the one with the light beard 

but loooooooooooool :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is that Catt?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

When I saw it on the tumblr I thought the same thing.


----------



## Mebrind

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> These guys remind me of these two crazy guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rubber Bandits, love those guys.


My fellow countrymen, Yurt


----------



## RicFlairPresents

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Bad Guy said:


>


Full of WIN!


----------



## JustWrestle808

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL, when i saw that huge head pic I thought it was Dr. Cox from Scrubs.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Bad Guy said:


>


that may be the greatest gif in the history of mankind.


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dexterkim said:


>


----------



## GautamLawyer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wow superb pics...... i really like it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dexterkim said:


>


But would have loved to see the close up on her big round ass, more. HHH one is funny. And we ain't got the grown dude in the front row with the Cena shirt ever SO SHOCKED that Big Show turned heel? Also ban the dude above me please. (Y)


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















btw. those sex "jokes" seem more sad than funny


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone please GIF that old lady at OTL last night.
She took off big Johnny's headphones and said "WAKE UP WAKE UP.
She also slapped his ass multiple times.
I literally LMAO on both occasions. :lol :lol :lol
She was sitting behind the Spanish announce table.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## predator60

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

hahaha great thread, so many funny pictures!!


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

seems like the wrestling sex confessions didn't go down too well then. I'll delete them, only meant them as a bit of fun, can't believe people actually made them and put them online, that's all.


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

well, they already have been, sorted.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


Someone must expand on this one.



dexterkim said:


>


Ive seen a few pornos that are like this


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thegreatone388 said:


>


Haha I thought that!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Amazing!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


"I'm 26!"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


LOL, this is true.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


AAAAAAAHHHHH you got me. :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


:lmao you got me


but cody is going to the main event after his feud with christian


----------



## Creative C

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









WTF Lol


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


>


These twins were front row at the ER in Chicago last month. I feel they may be Cena's illegitimate kids that caused the divorce.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Creative C said:


> WTF Lol


mindblown


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Yup.


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Streak said:


> seems like the wrestling sex confessions didn't go down too well then. I'll delete them, only meant them as a bit of fun, can't believe people actually made them and put them online, that's all.


Same, if everyones gonna be a bitch about it I'll delete 'em too. Would rather save space than hear people whining.
How does one delete the posts anyway?

EDIT:nvm.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

BAH GAWD SUPERKICK OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> These twins were front row at the ER in Chicago last month. I feel they may be Cena's illegitimate kids that caused the divorce.


LOL I noticed too. Is there plants? Hawkins and Reks were stealing signs... LOL Ace kicked a kid in the face. I didn't even notice that. Poor guy.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


>


Haha, i was just gonna post the same picture, same frame cap... That dude, is what is wrong in wrestling these days pretty much, jesus christ, you are a grown man wearing full one Cena gear, and on television for the world to see. If anyone sees him on the streets one time, please laugh hard in his face.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> Haha, i was just gonna post the same picture, same frame cap... That dude, is what is wrong in wrestling these days pretty much, jesus christ, you are a grown man wearing full one Cena gear, and on television for the world to see. If anyone sees him on the streets one time, please laugh hard in his face.


The man's clearly mentally retarded, that's the only logical explanation.

You want someone to laugh openly at a retard?!

What's wrong with you?


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:cool2


Apex said:


> BAH GAWD SUPERKICK OUTTA NOWHERE


:lmao.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The funny thing is the guy would look completely fine if he just lost the cap. He'd just be a wrestling fan wearing a wrestling T-Shirt. But the cap makes him look like a weirdo superfan.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some of these fans HAVE to be plants, don't they? I find it a little too coincidental that the people who seem to care more than anyone else in the arena are always in the front row in the middle of where the show is primarily taped from.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


> Some of these fans HAVE to be plants, don't they? I find it a little too coincidental that the people who seem to care more than anyone else in the arena are always in the front row in the middle of where the show is primarily taped from.


Of course they are little shit heads were in ER. Also those parents or what ever the fuck. 

IT pisses me off that the WWE would use the same people to do so.

I know they use plants, but they make it to obvious. Also over exited guy, that man knew exactly when he was going to get his cameo.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Apex said:


> BAH GAWD SUPERKICK OUTTA NOWHERE


:lmao


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> These twins were front row at the ER in Chicago last month. I feel they may be Cena's illegitimate kids that caused the divorce.


the guy next to the cena mark looks like husky harris


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


>


Ah, the elusive manbearpigchild.


----------



## PezzieCoyote

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Shame I couldn't get the 2nd image any clearer but you get the idea...


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


:lmao guilty as charged!


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



8 Pound Gecko said:


> Ah, the elusive manbearpigchild.


:lmao Funny thing is, he wasn't the only guy in the crowd with that ensemble..fpalm


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Sin Cara shirt looks like there's a penis.......exactly where Sin Cara's penis would be. WWE discontinued this shirt not long after selling it.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


> Sin Cara shirt looks like there's a penis.......exactly where Sin Cara's penis would be. WWE discontinued this shirt not long after selling it.


thats disgusting but why am i not surprised to see this. reminds me of this:










Illuminati sublimials everywhere.

Coca Cola subliminal message sex ad. if you look closely on the right a female can be seen performing oral sex.

it was said that the artist drew it as a subliminal thinking nobody would notice.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


hahaha that's gold


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> thats disgusting but why am i not surprised to see this. reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminati sublimials everywhere.
> 
> Coca Cola subliminal message sex ad. if you look closely on the right a female can be seen performing oral sex.
> 
> it was said that the artist drew it as a subliminal thinking nobody would notice.


Don't see it personally?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> Don't see it personally?


I tried, but me neither.


----------



## Thugblood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That guy was with his wife and kids
How in the hell he's virgin lol


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Thugblood said:


> That guy was with his wife and kids
> How in the hell he's virgin lol


Kids and the wife were with the other guy, the one that actually holds the kids :cool2


----------



## Thugblood

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Oh maybe he's her son too lol
It's a great picture anyway


----------



## kaichou22

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is hilarious. It made me laugh! I love cena as a pokemon. haha


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Time for the DZ overdose:


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Off topic:
Can't see the oral sex in the green smily pic neither, I guess he was talking about this Coke advertisment.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Time for the DZ overdose:[/QUOTE]
> 
> All the fucking reps.
> :lol


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Scott Hall doesn't like you Matt Hardy.










He still doesn't like you.










Bring out the gimp.










Yoko-Bottom










Hulk Hogan makes sexy.













































This is why Jun Kasai rules.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

@-Extra- I was going down the Ziggles meme and at first I was like meh, then ended up in tears, going through them all :lmao hilarious.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Time for the DZ overdose:


OMFG!!!!!!! These are pure gold!!!!


----------



## Minijinx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Can you not fucking quote 20 pictures at a time with a 1 sentence reply? I swear to god some people are so retarded.*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

If some of you are gonna pull that "quote the 80 million photos" bullshit, the least you could do is choose something that's, you know, funny. Dolph Ziggler gets his dick sucked around here waaaay too much. You people are just gonna hate him if he starts main eventing in the next year or so, anyway.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


> If some of you are gonna pull that "quote the 80 million photos" bullshit, the least you could do is choose something that's, you know, funny. Dolph Ziggler gets his dick sucked around here waaaay too much. *You people are just gonna hate him if he starts main eventing in the next year or so, anyway*.


this 

just wait until he turns face and becomes a main eventer , he's gonna have all his internet marks bashing the fuck out of him 

it happened with punk , orton , and soon dolph is no different


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


:suarez2 Shoot me now.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


The memes were great. But this is just fucking awesome.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*












:lmao ^ For tag champs


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found this one on google. With the divorce and all thought it'd be funny and timely.


----------



## karl573

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


More people need to see this.


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


Thats just wrong and yet I find myself :lmao


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


:lmao:lmao that freaky


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


I can fap to this.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thierry90

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Scrolling back a page i've seen that Vickie picture WAY too many times. My eyes are stinging.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>


DAMN, Dude's breaking major sweat, must be the turtle neck.










CM definitely not down for the mushy drama shit.


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Found this one on google. With the divorce and all thought it'd be funny and timely.


LOL


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JohnCenaTroll

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> (images)


These are terrible.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Found this one on google. With the divorce and all thought it'd be funny and timely.


LOL.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Trish one is terribly photoshopped.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> ]


How is that funny?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

fine it isn't that great. Its hard to find ones that haven't been used already. Will these make up for it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










This is going in my sig. The whole segment was gold. (Y)


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> fine it isn't that great. Its hard to find ones that haven't been used already. Will these make up for it?


Those are also pretty terrible.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> fine it isn't that great. Its hard to find ones that haven't been used already. Will these make up for it?


Wow. That's just horrible.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone else think that was Ziggler in the background? :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I have looked at the pic a bit on tumblr so not at all, but maybe at first glance, but I wasn't thinking about Ziggles to notice. lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

AJ does look a bit like someone with a tash downstairs


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> Anyone else think that was Ziggler in the background? :lol


That does not look like Ziggler whatsoever.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bro said:


> That does not look like Ziggler whatsoever.


Quick glance bro.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:lmao This is priceless.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wagg Rock sig. :rocky


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









LMAO


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









his walk :d


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

In honor of Chris Jericho desecrating the Brazilian flag. I present you:


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Make this thread a sticky!


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Found this one on google. With the divorce and all thought it'd be funny and timely.


Lol omg this is so funny. Dwayne was proved right about the divorce from that verse he sang in his song. Just imagine if that happened to


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



xD7oom said:


> LMAO


Wand is not amused


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


>


Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroadkill


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CMojicaAce said:


>


Really does freak me out lol


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone of you go to botchamania.com? A really cool site. And I also recommend you to watch Botchamania videos. Well, here is a funny thing from there:


----------



## Klemencas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

oh dear god I wish I hadn't seen that vickie guerrero one.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


> Quick glance bro.


Still nothing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Brooke Hogan:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread should be stick.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>



Does anyone else think that Robbie E looks like the guy from Eraserhead, only more douchier?


----------



## Klemencas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Alex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










No idea if this has already been posted.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alex said:


> No idea if this has already been posted.


Matt Hardy is so fat.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Matt Hardy is so fat.


I laughed so hard at the commentary on that Are You Serious? episode. "It's like a metaphor for Matt Hardy's career!"


----------



## Klemencas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alex said:


> No idea if this has already been posted.


Wait, where was this from? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> Wait, where was this from? I've never seen it before.


I found it whilst browsing through Tumblr, I had never seen it before either.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Klemencas said:


>


Big Show was gold at that time. Sad to see what he's become.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crowking said:


> I laughed so hard at the commentary on that Are You Serious? episode. "It's like a metaphor for Matt Hardy's career!"


Holy shit, lol. What episode was it?


----------



## (q-DoGg)

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> Wait, where was this from? I've never seen it before.


this is new to me too they must have edited it out


----------



## Klemencas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Emberdon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Fat hardy.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alex said:


> No idea if this has already been posted.


:lmao never seen this before hehehehe.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

For Matt Hardy's incident. :lmao

3:25


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alex said:


> No idea if this has already been posted.




:lol Oh man I could watch flab hardy fall over and over and it would still be hilarious...


And whoever said it was a metaphor for his career is spot on...


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

JG's like "what the fuck is wrong with this guy?"

Matt never fails to deliver the lulz


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

"Viagra on a Pole match? Seems redundant." I may have to actually start watching WWE's YouTube channel. Are you still not allowed to comment on the videos, because WWE surely can't have smarky, insider comments possibly be seen by their young, impressionable viewers?

And that Matt Hardy tumble is the funniest thing I've seen in a very, very long time.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Alex said:


> No idea if this has already been posted.


Fatt Hardy was hilarious in TNA. Bring his fat ass back :matt


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That's the only time Fat Hardy has ever entertained me. Not sure how much of an effect Gabriel had on him falling though because I'm sure two people have been on the same rope before and not fallen on their head.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL @ matt hardy.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WOW at matt hardy


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

My sig:


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Couch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Enforcer said:


> That's the only time Fat Hardy has ever entertained me. Not sure how much of an effect Gabriel had on him falling though because I'm sure two people have been on the same rope before and not fallen on their head.


Actually that was the first time that happened.

This was right after Week 1 or Week 2 of NXT and Gabriel's first Smackdown.

You can clearly see Gabriel steps on the bottom rope, causing Matt's foot to slip.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


Speak no evil, see no evil, hear no evil?


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Holy shit, lol. What episode was it?


They really went in on Matt and his girlfriend was dumb enough to retweet it. They also said something about "This is the first video in a while with Matt Hardy that doesn't involve tazering or grapes". :matt

It made his recent comments that he "didn't think he burned any bridges in WWE" even funnier.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rated R™ said:


> For Matt Hardy's incident. :lmao
> 
> 3:25


Why is Josh Mathews hosting this? I'd rather watch any of the crap he poked fun at than see or hear that piece of shit commentate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Randy Orton's reaction to being suspended.










y'all got any good meme's?


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THANOS said:


> Speak no evil, see no evil, hear no evil?


Yep. Raw. Baltimore, Maryland. 11.5.98
http://slashwrestling.com/monday/raw.980511

Stone Cold Steve Austin comes out to a rousing ovation -
"Vince may have stacked the cards but I don't really give a rat's ass
about any of that." Apparently, Austin is more interested in tonight's
main event - after establishing the existence of a mutual hate society
between himself and McMahon, the boss is called out to provide some detail
on tonight's match. On the Titantron, and flanked by the Yes Men, Vince
asks Brisco and Patterson if they know anything about the main event
tonight, and on cue the three of them strike the "Hear no evil, see no
evil, speak no evil" pose. Austin says something about sticking the title
belt up - well.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jobberwacky said:


> Yep. Raw. Baltimore, Maryland. 11.5.98
> http://slashwrestling.com/monday/raw.980511
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin comes out to a rousing ovation -
> "Vince may have stacked the cards but I don't really give a rat's ass
> about any of that." Apparently, Austin is more interested in tonight's
> main event - after establishing the existence of a mutual hate society
> between himself and McMahon, the boss is called out to provide some detail
> on tonight's match. On the Titantron, and flanked by the Yes Men, Vince
> asks Brisco and Patterson if they know anything about the main event
> tonight, and on cue the three of them strike the "Hear no evil, see no
> evil, speak no evil" pose. Austin says something about sticking the title
> belt up - well.


Join us next week, when Jobberwacky gives us another history lesson on this:




swagger_ROCKS said:


> Randy Orton's reaction to being suspended.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Somebody asked a question, nobody answered, so i did. I could have just said yes, but posted what ep. it came from to show that they were correct. It took seconds, no history lesson. Orton gif right back at you.


----------



## 211544

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

We needs a pic/gif of Randy Orton looking crazy at a spliff, and Michael Cole going "Oh no, Randy's hearing voices again"


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Klemencas

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


WTF?


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Gotta love Punk :cool2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ZigglerMark83 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is by far my favourite wrestling gif ever (lol at Triple H jobbing to a ref, good times):


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## jtyrone

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










dafuq? thats creepy... oddly hilarious,but still... creepy


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That CM Punk photo is so funny someone please make a smiley with that face


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some Miz pictures I scanned from old WWE magazines:

(I've tried to re-size the scans so they don't stretch the page)


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Loudness said:


>


That ref can run the ropes better than kelly kelly


----------



## Firallon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



jtyrone said:


> dafuq? thats creepy... oddly hilarious,but still... creepy


That legit creeped the shit out of me


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Loudness said:


> This is by far my favourite wrestling gif ever (lol at Triple H jobbing to a ref, good times):


:lmao Oh my God this is hilarious! When did this happen?


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chargebeam said:


> :lmao Oh my God this is hilarious! When did this happen?


That was 2000, the McMahon-Helmsley-era. They tested right there how it would work to turn Earl Hebner into a Monster-Face.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## immune to fear

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


god, what a seller


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Stolen from the chatbox and yes, it's legit.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


> Stolen from the chatbox and yes, it's legit.


Words can't describe.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the ziggler is selling stuff meme is hilarious.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Can anyone guess who this is?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Can anyone guess who this is?


Ted?

LOL the Ziggles meme will never get old imo.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ted?
> 
> LOL the Ziggles meme will never get old imo.


Nah, but he is from a Wrestling family.


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Can anyone guess who this is?


Is that Finlay ?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dangreenday said:


> Is that Finlay ?


It is indeed! Found it in an old WWE magazine, got a few old superstar pictures haha

For example


















Got a few more, but can you guess who these people are?


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Th kid's JBL I think. The woman does not look familiar at all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I think the girl is Nattie, I can so see Finlay now. lol


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Yeah1993 said:


> Th kid's JBL I think. The woman does not look familiar at all.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think the girl is Nattie, I can so see Finlay now. lol


Both right!

What about these ones?


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

First one is Kane, no clue about that kid with bowtie though. Fun game btw


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Loudness said:


> First one is Kane, no clue about that kid with bowtie though. Fun game btw


Yeah that's Kane, the 2nd one is connected to Kane.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Undertaker? 

EDIT: Not sure cause the kid's not ginger.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Both right!
> 
> What about these ones?


Kane and Paul Bearer?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Guess who's this!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> Kane and Paul Bearer?


Yeah, I was pretty shocked at the Paul Bearer one!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Guess who's this!


1st one is Shawn Michaels, 2nd one is Ricky Steamboat?, 3rd one is Lita and the last one is Jerry Lawler.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Yeah, I was pretty shocked at the Paul Bearer one!


Matt Hardy

and maybe Jeff?


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Guess who's this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheamus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Swagger?


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


>


Cole?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Guess who?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


>


The 1st one is Jim Ross and the second one is Matt Hardy.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










where's vegeta when you need him.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just some things I through together


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL @ matt hardy.


Haha that's brilliant.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Guess who?


Eugene?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> 1st one is Shawn Michaels, 2nd one is Ricky Steamboat?, 3rd one is Lita and the last one is Jerry Lawler.


Bingo! But you guessed the second one wrong.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Steve. said:


> Crimson 3:16™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheamus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Swagger?
> 
> 
> 
> The first one's right fella! Second one's not.
Click to expand...


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


John Cena? Hulk Hogan?


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Steve. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one's right fella! Second one's not.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Angle the second one.
Click to expand...


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The second one is Kurt Angle.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Guess who?


it's that the "it's still real to me dammmit!" guy?


----------



## HotSauceCharlie

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

You should make those Guess who pics a separate thread. Pretty cool.


----------



## 211544

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Guess who?


SuperCena obviously.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's actually Ziggler.


----------



## notasandwich

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Steve. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one's right fella! Second one's not.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo-mo. Didn't DX show this on live tv? Come on people.
Click to expand...


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this is page 666, please make KANE pic's.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This quote may have made me a Heath Slater Mark!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Sorry, Ray, this one can't be bullied. (Y)


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry, Ray, this one can't be bullied. (Y)


Lol, she completely no-sold that.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry, Ray, this one can't be bullied. (Y)


God I hate that pose. :lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Is BULLY saying "YOU A HO, YOU A BITCH"? If so, :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Anarchy™ said:


> Lol, she completely no-sold that.


She Cena'd it. (Y)


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao Bully Ray is awesome, best in the business.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Last one to 666 ^^


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



notasandwich said:


> Crimson 3:16™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jo-mo. Didn't DX show this on live tv? Come on people.
> 
> 
> 
> Right answer!
> 
> 
> LOL at the Heath Slater and Bully Ray ones!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™;11523597 said:


>


Hehe :lmao.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


I would definetly buy this match.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## AzureShark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Don't know if this has been posted. Gave me a laugh though.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Finally made it to the end of this thread.

Fun stuff.


----------



## DeathsKnight

Been reading this thread for the past week. Decided to join up while I read, now on page 621

Bro

I just gotta ask as I did not see the answer so far, who is that in your signature?


----------



## Frightmare

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Damn this is awesome, just saw some pictres, those are really funny


----------



## DeathsKnight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hey Frightmare

You're from Germany?

Das its gut ja.


----------



## thegreatone388

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ich bin auch from Deutschland.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



















And why are Vince McMahon's attempted kicks always comical?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


> [/IMG]


Perfect for cringing moments. (Y)


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

dafuq!


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Randy Orton's reaction to being suspended.


This is hands down my pick of the litter from this thread. The disapproving look is the icing on the cake, my god!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

where's that bully ray pic from?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


>


Well DAMN!!! I can already use this gif...


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry, Ray, this one can't be bullied. (Y)


I'm glad she didn't give his lame ass any attention.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> notasandwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed for a good 30 seconds. Thanks, man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Crimson 3:16™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed for a good 30 seconds. Thanks, man.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that would have actually been funny for smarks if done on TV for just a quick prank. I would have been in tears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL to this imo.
Click to expand...


----------



## DeathsKnight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thegreatone388 said:


> Ich bin auch from Deutschland.


Das ist gut, Ich bin lernt Deutsch


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


>


The first picture :lmao


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Straight Awesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't recall seeing this one and it got a laugh out of me:


----------



## explosionpowell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Straight Awesome said:


> Don't recall seeing this one and it got a laugh out of me:


 :lmao


----------



## hardcore1982

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Maineventer since day 1


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



hardcore1982 said:


> Maineventer since day 1


WOOOO! The Nature Boy, Triple H!


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Froot said:


>


I've been away for a while, don't watch TNA and rarely check news pages, but is this true :lmao ?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The guy who does Botchedspot is on fire lately, reaching maffew-levels of genius at summing up the wrestling business.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



FingazMc said:


> I've been away for a while, don't watch TNA and rarely check news pages, but is this true :lmao ?


Yes, yes it is. lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Must buy shirt!


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vic Capri said:


> :lmao


:lmao In the immortal words of Booker T...

YA GOTTA LOVE IT


----------



## NikZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Hahahahaha oh God.. Brilliant!


----------



## DeathsKnight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bah! I had it bookmarked and now I can't find it. It was a .GIF of I think AJ Styles flipping onto his feet from a Release German Suplex by Angle and glasses fell into shot and it said Deal with it. Would be much better I think if it said: Like a BOSS.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SovietWrestler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HAHAHA, very funny pictures.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just found this, it's fucking amazing :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> Just found this, it's fucking amazing :lol


:lmao awesomeness


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Brock's babyface smile . :lmao


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol this thread is great.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

change the match to a 8 man tag between Prince-Albert-Atrain-Tensai vs Mick foley-mankind-dude love-cactus jack.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Brock's babyface smile . :lmao


Used to scare the F out of me.


----------



## AzureShark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Thought I'd give it a bash.


----------



## Swarhily

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



AzureShark said:


> Thought I'd give it a bash.


LOOOOOOL


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Cody never signed up for a threesome....


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao

Ziggler selling Gates the iphone is just brilliant hahahahaha i am dying


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


>


lol love sandow


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> Just found this, it's fucking amazing :lol


lol who ever made that is a legend


----------



## drew433




----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Heres a recent favourite of mine


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


Man that's creepy. Did she do a chyna on herself?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


She used to be hot. What the hell happened?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> She used to be hot. What the hell happened?


Linda & Terry's genes kicked in. 

:lmao


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That second one is a bit uncool.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Linda & Terry's genes kicked in.
> 
> :lmao


Yeah haha. She really is starting to look like them now. Poor girl.


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>












Yes, that's the same woman.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

jr video 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao priceless


----------



## Emberdon

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL brooke hogan.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What the hell happened to Brooke? Cut down on the burgers there Hogan


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Y2J-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Brooke's still hot. Any1 who says no, has some serious problems


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Y2J- said:


> Brooke's still hot. Any1 who says no, has some serious problems


Brooke is starting to look just like her father, minus the mustache.


----------



## -Y2J-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> Brooke is starting to look just like her father, minus the mustache.


lol mabye some people like that. :sad:

But as now she still looks a lot better than the gfs the users here have/had/never will have lol


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:cashley:jay2:kagawa:terry


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lol


----------



## THREE TWO ONE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Proc said:


> Yes, that's the same woman.


WTF look so much like her father, that's just weird.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^^"What'cha gonna do brother when Brookie Hogan tries to f*ck and s*ck on you?"^^^


----------



## DeathsKnight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Happenstan said:


> ^^^"What'cha gonna do brother when Brookie Hogan tries to f*ck and s*ck on you?"^^^


Close my eyes and pretend that it's AJ


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DeathsKnight said:


> Close my eyes and pretend that it's AJ


LMAO....pretty much.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Happenstan said:


> ^^^"What'cha gonna do brother when Brookie Hogan tries to f*ck and s*ck on you?"^^^


What'cha gonna do sister when i run wild on youuuuuuuuu?


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


God, does AJ's cute face make me jizz in my pants.


----------



## iMac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> Brooke is starting to look just like her father, *minus the mustache*.












8*D


----------



## Fnix

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

-delete-


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Haha, that is an awesome "Forever alone AJ" one. 

But damn, who is that girl in iMac's signature?


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



iMac said:


> 8*D


Why is hulk wearing makeup?


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Proc said:


> Yes, that's the same woman.



Good Lord! She's a fucking monster!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Brooke is fucking ugly and useless to boot. Must be nice to have daddy get you a job.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol loving the AJ/Kane pics


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Proc said:


> Yes, that's the same woman.


This is fucking photo shopped, RIGHT? Jesus LORD that's fucking horrible if not.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*












swagger_ROCKS said:


> This is fucking photo shopped, RIGHT? Jesus LORD that's fucking horrible if not.


It's from TMZ so I don't think so.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

before TNA









Now









ill say it now, KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I don't think that picture is real.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Virgil_85 said:


> I don't think that picture is real.


i think she got tango'd, the tan destroys her face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

where's my cringing gif at?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






please make a gif of this


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> She used to be hot. What the hell happened?


She turned into her mom


----------



## Good Ol JR

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nice. The Bulge Show.

But, I think he had to remove his testosterone producer so he would stop growing. Wouldn't surprise me if it was a micro. I'm sure that one hotel worker knows.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Big Johnny on a rascal will never get old to me:


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> She used to be hot. What the hell happened?


When was Brooke ever hot?


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rocky Mark said:


> please make a gif of this


Ask and you shall receive:










:Cornette


----------



## Proc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> This is fucking photo shopped, RIGHT? Jesus LORD that's fucking horrible if not.


This one is used by many sites, one of them being tmz. So no, I don't think it is photo shopped.




Just found this one:








Reminded me of her twitter message to Steiner


> I’d ‘make more money on my back’ than you ever would in your whole career


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Cornette


:lmao love Cornette's two finger dance.


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

F*** YOU!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ Intensity of requests of the image has exceeded an admissible limit. The image is temporarily disabled.

Alrighty then.


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Now edit!


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JOPACHKA said:


> F*** YOU!


:lmao at the ref's reaction.


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JOPACHKA said:


> F*** YOU!


lol:lmao:lmao


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


lol, dolph sold her tango tan. lol


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


the sheamus on killed me for whatever reason XD


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


haha awesome.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> She turned into her mom


No, she turned into her dad



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao

More psycho AJ


----------



## jcags

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LMAO


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*The one with baby oil on the ladder and "the chosen one" are just priceless and also the reason to always visit this thread. Been providing with the laughs since forever. *


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Hope you guys are Indy enough to know who he is.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> the sheamus on killed me for whatever reason XD


*Although I would never agree that Cara botches as much as people around here say he does that one was funny as hell. 

Good Cara botches jokes are still good with me(Y).*


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Zankman Jack said:


> Hope you guys are Indy enough to know who he is.


For those who don't, prepare to be kaboomed. Choo. Choo.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I like the Freight Train guy lol.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Good Ol JR said:


> Nice. The Bulge Show.
> 
> But, I think he had to remove his testosterone producer so he would stop growing. Wouldn't surprise me if it was a micro. I'm sure that one hotel worker knows.


He had that removed as an adult, and I don't think your pituary gland is what controls testosterone anyway.



JOPACHKA said:


> F*** YOU!


:lmao

*swear at referee*
*referee's leg breaks*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JOPACHKA said:


> F*** YOU!


Naughty Taker swearing at a referee if he did that now he would get fined alot considering WWE is PG


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










undertaker: fuck you
tim white: oh come on.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Naughty Taker swearing at a referee if he did that now he would get fined alot considering WWE is PG


Hahahahaha.

He's the Undertaker. They wouldn't fine him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

You bet your ass they would fine him WWE is aimed at kids now and swearing isnt acceptable


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Walls said:


> Brooke is fucking ugly and useless to boot. Must be nice to have daddy get you a job.


I wouldn't call her ugly but she has no business doing anything in TNA.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> He's the Undertaker. They wouldn't fine him.


They fined HHH last year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










credit artistresistance.tumblr


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

At least Kane is getting better taste.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



CeeJay said:


>


Probably Morrison's finest moment in a promo. Which is kinda sad.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


>


:lmao That's honestly a good fathers day card for a young wrestling fan.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ stansky & rosenberg

i think it was winning or someone else in the chatbox that said it best. the 2 jew crew :lol


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DualShock said:


> No, she turned into her dad
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> More psycho AJ


My favorite.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


>


omg :lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










From Tommy Dreamer's Twitter


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

awesome. sagging titties & jiggling belly.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Psycho AJ?
Nothing on psycho Mickie


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*^ Yes Mickie (Y)*


----------



## Brisbayne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Cornette


you're an internet pimp chrome man , repp'd


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao @ the YOWO.


----------



## AntiFlag607

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


Repped <3


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Not really a picture but I've been laughing at this one currently. We need Punk on commentary again.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dexterkim said:


>


:yum:



AntiFlag607 said:


>


:lmao 

Was this on RAW this week? I'm half hoping that picture isn't real.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The headline for this gif read "This is how HBK does it, right?" :lmao










Seems very difficult to do.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The headline for this gif read "This is how HBK does it, right?" :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems very difficult to do.


POWERBOMB! Turnbuckle wins! Turnbuckle wins!!!


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

CM Pun and wish of the fan :cuss:


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HBK15 said:


> Repped <3



Lol
If only I knew how to add a brazzers logo


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JOPACHKA said:


> CM Pun and wish of the fan :cuss:


i like the part where he says die.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JOPACHKA said:


> CM Pun and wish of the fan :cuss:


I think what he meant was "THE CM PUNK, THE!"


----------



## AlbertWesker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

fucking lol !!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*








[/QUOTE]



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao quality


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Braden Walker HOF video was excellent. Only thing that could've made it funnier would've been a classic Iron Sheik "FACKING BULLSHIT!!!" scream at the end.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> credit artistresistance.tumblr


Lol love this what a difference 7 years makes Kane chased and married Lita but then fast forward years later AJ shows interest in him and Kane doesnt want anything to do with her


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HBK15, who is that FINE woman on your sig who I think is in NXT?


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Legion Of Hell said:


> HBK15, who is that FINE woman on your sig who I think is in NXT?


That woman is Maxine, sir. She is one of the best divas right now in my opinion. Too bad NXT went to hell. Can't wait for her to have more matches on RAW.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HankHill_85 said:


> That Braden Walker HOF video was excellent. Only thing that could've made it funnier would've been a classic Iron Sheik "FACKING BULLSHIT!!!" scream at the end.


does feel like a botchamania ending.


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Lol
> If only I knew how to add a brazzers logo


Wish granted.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Maxine. :yum:


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Index said:


> Wish granted.


Lol this is awesome!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


LOL.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Who's sitting in the chair?


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm0ewGtIjjw






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyG5-sXaxwY


----------



## Rustee

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Froot said:


> Who's sitting in the chair?


your sig nearly gave me a heart attack.


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*Kevin Steen confirmed botch* (Y)


----------



## Wünsch

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## JypeK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao Punk is awesome.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Eclairal said:


>


:lmao this reminds me of a match that happened with Austin and someone. Gonna make a gif of it and post it a little later. Punk seems to be an honest man. (Y)


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Man at show WWE RAW in Russia 10.04.2012


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DeathsKnight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Steve. said:


>


rofl you got to laugh at that one. Stone Cold shows Big Johnny how to do it in style


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Rustee said:


>


LOL @ the comment on another page
"Michael Cole and two invisible dicks"



Strats said:


> Psycho AJ?
> Nothing on psycho Mickie


Psycho Mickie was great too. Good times









I wish I was Earl


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










either Earl was trying to be the natureboy or the Viagra just picked in.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The headline for this gif read "This is how HBK does it, right?" :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems very difficult to do.


LOL roode is so good he sells a turnbuckle move.

ps: look at angle


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just sharing


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^

Awesome sig I must say... just how it should be


----------



## HotSauceCharlie

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>



That's the day I learned wrestling was fake. :no:


----------



## DegenerateXX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wow. That's a shitty stunner.

Miz and Morrison being jackasses. =)

Also lol @ HBK failing to rip his shirt.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*





it just has to be here


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'd make a meme out of it, but I'm sure that me photoshoping Kofi's face on Bad Luck Bryan would look awful.

Bad Luck Kofi - Get's new tag team partner, partner breaks foot


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> ^
> 
> Awesome sig I must say... just how it should be


Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Steve. said:


>


would be funnier if teddy had his hello my name is sticker on


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


even with one finger, he still does the pinky flick.


----------



## ac_cloud

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm sure this one has probably been posted a few times over the pages, but it cracked me up, ha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Cred: wrasslormonkey.tumblr


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


Flair is an icon.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DeathsKnight

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

OK let me get this straight. Khali is actually drinking a high octane fuel in a small cup and he does it while holding his little finger like the Queen?

:no:


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cred: wrasslormonkey.tumblr


some freaky ass ring / grudge shit right there :shocked:


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>





adrian_zombo said:


>


Flair is God.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Creepy Vince is creepy


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

GIFs we need

1. Vince on Ace's scooter
2. AJ jumping on Kane
3. AJ sexy looks and Bryan, Kane, Punk WTF faces
4. Mikaze bumping for Ryback
5. Vince dancing

Make it happen


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

i need rutherford hayes doing the super saiyan at the beginning of the match before getting smashed by ryback.


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



pinofreshh said:


> i need rutherford hayes doing the super saiyan at the beginning of the match before getting smashed by ryback.


That's Mikaze an indie worker who's pretty damn good (way better than Ryback that's for sure)

His gimmick is a ninja aka "The American Sasuke" (hence the Yin/Yang on his gear). No surprise he did that.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


First i was like... 

Then... :lmao


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Creepy Vince is creepy


Wasn't planning on sleeping tonight anyways so thanks :mcgee1


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TexasTornado said:


>


What makes it even funnier, and quite frankly ironic, is the guy holding up that sign :lol


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## fubaloo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WMD: Swing and a Miss!


----------



## fubaloo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

REALIZED JOHNNY'S LEG AT THE SIDE!!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I LOL'ed when I was watching Raw and saw Show completely miss. They showed it from a different angle on the replays, of course.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


Big Show scared of hitting the boss, should have taken advice from Randy.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Lol, excellent!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:lmao Rock don't play that. 


















































Wonder how much they payed AJ.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Too. Much. 

Overload.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

While watching the Kane & AJ scene three thoughts in my mind cycled:

"This is really happening?" - "WTF?" - "OH MY GOD AJ IS SO CUTE/HOT!"


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have a gif of Vince killing the People Power scooter


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


> Anyone have a gif of Vince killing the People Power scooter


I like how it remained there for the remainder of the show.


----------



## latinjoker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Zankman Jack said:


> I like how it remained there for the remainder of the show.


Yeah, the scooter sold it well. I hope some people in the back were taking notes.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


> Anyone have a gif of Vince killing the People Power scooter


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


>


Was wondering what he was gonna rhyme with Bryan before he finished that sentence. Was a good promo. :lmao


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


:lmao Give me Vince on TV every week.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

There is no gif of the best part,the dance


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some weeks early...






Good job creative team...


----------



## imnotastar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










KANE the pimp is back. oh god no well back to jobbing.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I am the only who find that AJ was acted like a cartoon character like ... Harley Quinn ?

The jump around Kane and the kiss.That sounded very cartoon to me :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


>


Orton DA GOAT. :troll


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Orton DA GOAT. :troll


Yeah, Nice of Orton to take that pic, I heard he's got some extra free time lately. :troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ChromeMan said:


> Yeah, Nice of Orton to take that pic, I heard he's got some extra free time lately. :troll


:lmao


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Eclairal said:


> I am the only who find that AJ was acted like a cartoon character like ... Harley Quinn ?
> 
> The jump around Kane and the kiss.That sounded very cartoon to me :lol


If you go by that logic, then DB is Joker, Kane is batman and CM punk is the riddler.


----------



## krupy6555

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I made this :


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krupy6555 said:


> I made this :


so shes half straight edge. CM punk is not impressed.unk2


----------



## krupy6555

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



xvampmanx said:


> so shes half straight edge. CM punk is not impressed.unk2


Hahaha lol that´s true


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



xvampmanx said:


> If you go by that logic, then DB is Joker, Kane is batman and CM punk is the riddler.


Interesting then this would be a pretty accurate video of AJ kissing Kane






looks like you have to watch it from youtube


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The Force was strong with the WMD.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Best GIF ever!


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Just sharing


:lmao*

I miss HBK.*


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> The Force was strong with the WMD.


Actually, now that I am watching it, I think I actually see a decent amount of contact.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Atleast now Ryder can't complain on his YT show he hasn't been on RAW in weeks.


----------



## LINK

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Just sharing


When was this one? :lmao AWESOME


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Sorry for posting so much, but good shit on AJ's tumblr tag. LOLed to this.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

credit wrestlingwithtext


















lol


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry for posting so much, but good shit on AJ's tumblr tag. LOLed to this.


:lol That one's hilarious! AJ is really on fire right now.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> The Force was strong with the WMD.


Lol


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










This is in desperate need of a "haters gonna hate"


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> credit wrestlingwithtext
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Man I thought that was really weird when they did that. This makes it more hilarious.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> This is in desperate need of a "haters gonna hate"


or a "look at all the fuck's i don't give"


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



xvampmanx said:


> KANE the pimp is back. oh god no well back to jobbing.


OMG yess someone made a gif of the AJ/Kane snog OMG that was so hot


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Twisted14 said:


> Man I thought that was really weird when they did that. This makes it more hilarious.


just need the brazzers logo, then its a classic


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










EDIT: just noticed it was already posted, but doesn't matter because it's too funny :lmao.


----------



## krupy6555

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## DegenerateXX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



LINK said:


> When was this one? :lmao AWESOME


I also would like to know when this was. 

Man, that Big Show and Vince scene is just embarrassing....


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> EDIT: just noticed it was already posted, but doesn't matter because it's too funny :lmao.


lol He really does miss him by quite the margian. I guess its cos Vinny Mac cant take them bumps no more


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I've just noticed my name on that, THANOS.

I don't appreciate that. Reported.

Anyho, this thread is great for my sigs and my tag lines. Such as 'HATER GONNA HATE' 'DAT DANCING' 'DAT ACTING'


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just bring it bitch


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I've just noticed my name on that, THANOS.
> 
> I don't appreciate that. Reported.
> 
> Anyho, this thread is great for my sigs and my tag lines. Such as 'HATER GONNA HATE' 'DAT DANCING' 'DAT ACTING'


You just saw it know after he posted it like 5 times.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You just saw it know after he posted it like 5 times.


Yes.

He'll post it another 40 times, just like his non funny 'CM Punk and Rock' meme.


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> credit wrestlingwithtext
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Fuck were they doing?


----------



## krupy6555

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Beautiful Bryan bitches !


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is not a picture but a worthy addition.



ThePeoplezStunner said:


> I wonder what would happen if cm punk showed up to his house


He'd close all windows, lock all doors, and dial the Rock's # on speedial. Then the Rock would show up and say this,

*Rock:* Hey Punker, you still being a smarmy dickhead?
*Punk:* Yeah Dwayne, you know it, you still making terrible movies that fool millions into emptying their pockets?

~Meanwhile ROCK316AE listening in with his ear up against the door...
*ROCK316AE*(thinks to himself): YES!! Rock's finally gonna whoop his no ratings ass!

Both The Rock and Punk burst out into laughter

*Rock:* Man I can't believe this is ROCK316AE's house, this guy has been calling me constantly and leaving messages until all 3 of my phones' mailboxes have filled. I don't even know how he got my work # much less my other two numbers? The guy also sends me a dozen roses every damn hour...

*Punk:* ~laughs~ Oh god... This dude is something else :lol I can't believe we fooled him into believing we dislike each other! Some people will believe anything they read.

*Rock:* Yeah I know just wait til he finds out I'm putting you over as the new face of the wwe next wrestlemania, he'll really flip his lid then :lmao

*Punk:* haha Yeah that's worth the wait for sure.

~Meanwhile inside the house...
*ROCK316AE*(in his mind): Whaaaaa, what's going on? Rocky please, you gotta be trolling me, come on please, nooooo

*ROCK316AE:* Rocky!!?

*Rock:* Did someone just say something?

*ROCK316AE:* Yeah Rocky its me ROCK316AE do you want to come inside and have an applejuice with me? :mark:

*Rock:* An apple juice? Weird... but anyway, what's your name kid? You've been sending me roses, leavin' me messages, and my damn publicist has no clue what's coming next!

*ROCK316AE:* Yessssss!!! Yessss! Yes! You wanna know my name! Why its.......

*Rock:* IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS, ya kung pow ratings bitch!!

*ROCK316AE*(runs upstairs and dives under his bed crying)

*Punk:* Well done friend! :lol Let's go hit up a bar and throw back some JD

*Rock:* But I thought you were straightedge?

*Punk:* Nah dude, that's just some shit I use as an excuse to avoid having to go the gym, and to make loads of money in marketing. :lol It works too! Vinnie Mac is still reeling about steroids and, as a result, I'm rakin' in the profits :lmao

*Rock:* Nicely done man! I knew you had it in you 

~They both walk off together, fist pumping along the way~


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol nice. It's funny, if Rocky hears some of these people's opinion his palm
Would be on his face for life


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That story never gets old.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

THANOS, you should drop it. You're going to get banned, and even if you don't, you still come off as butt hurt.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

:StephenA

It's not even funny, man.


unk2


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RobsYourUncle said:


> Just found this, it's fucking amazing :lol


Wow, that's so epic! Someone should tweet it to him.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From this weeks NXT


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



drew433 said:


> or a "look at all the fuck's i don't give"


"Look at all the fucks I'm throwing away"


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THANOS said:


> This is not a picture but a worthy addition.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd close all windows, lock all doors, and dial the Rock's # on speedial. Then the Rock would show up and say this,
> 
> *Rock:* Hey Punker, you still being a smarmy dickhead?
> *Punk:* Yeah Dwayne, you know it, you still making terrible movies that fool millions into emptying their pockets?
> 
> ~Meanwhile ROCK316AE listening in with his ear up against the door...
> *ROCK316AE*(thinks to himself): YES!! Rock's finally gonna whoop his no ratings ass!
> 
> Both The Rock and Punk burst out into laughter
> 
> *Rock:* Man I can't believe this is ROCK316AE's house, this guy has been calling me constantly and leaving messages until all 3 of my phones' mailboxes have filled. I don't even know how he got my work # much less my other two numbers? The guy also sends me a dozen roses every damn hour...
> 
> *Punk:* ~laughs~ Oh god... This dude is something else :lol I can't believe we fooled him into believing we dislike each other! Some people will believe anything they read.
> 
> *Rock:* Yeah I know just wait til he finds out I'm putting you over as the new face of the wwe next wrestlemania, he'll really flip his lid then :lmao
> 
> *Punk:* haha Yeah that's worth the wait for sure.
> 
> ~Meanwhile inside the house...
> *ROCK316AE*(in his mind): Whaaaaa, what's going on? Rocky please, you gotta be trolling me, come on please, nooooo
> 
> *ROCK316AE:* Rocky!!?
> 
> *Rock:* Did someone just say something?
> 
> *ROCK316AE:* Yeah Rocky its me ROCK316AE do you want to come inside and have an applejuice with me? :mark:
> 
> *Rock:* An apple juice? Weird... but anyway, what's your name kid? You've been sending me roses, leavin' me messages, and my damn publicist has no clue what's coming next!
> 
> *ROCK316AE:* Yessssss!!! Yessss! Yes! You wanna know my name! Why its.......
> 
> *Rock:* IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS, ya kung pow ratings bitch!!
> 
> *ROCK316AE*(runs upstairs and dives under his bed crying)
> 
> *Punk:* Well done friend! :lol Let's go hit up a bar and throw back some JD
> 
> *Rock:* But I thought you were straightedge?
> 
> *Punk:* Nah dude, that's just some shit I use as an excuse to avoid having to go the gym, and to make loads of money in marketing. :lol It works too! Vinnie Mac is still reeling about steroids and, as a result, I'm rakin' in the profits :lmao
> 
> *Rock:* Nicely done man! I knew you had it in you
> 
> ~They both walk off together, fist pumping along the way~


Epic story.

About time someone had the balls to call him out on his BS.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

@El Genetico
Hahahahahahahaha, that is one of the best pictures in a long time. xD


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From wrestlingwithtext:


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^
Excellent compilation from last night.
Reminds me both of good and bad stuff that happened.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> From wrestlingwithtext:


I love this site. Pretty good stuff the dude puts up. To think, all the stuff Regal is going through with Ambrose on FCW, just seeing this really separates the casuals from the smarks. LOL


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Ziggler doing what he does best.
From wrestlingwithtext.com


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Mark actually drew CM Punk with abs.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wrestlingwithtext is awesome.


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Ziggler doing what he does best.
> From wrestlingwithtext.com


Dolph Ziggler is the best seller in the business. Seriously I hope to god WWE pushes him now hes doing this title match against Sheamus


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dolph is hillarious, looks like a Fish flapping out of the water.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

@ColtCabana


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some of Hall's taunts were just hilarious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^ Shit, bro, can't see em. The "if I can be serious for a moment, LOLnope" is funny. (Y)


----------



## Felpent

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Dolph is over-seller.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG yess someone made a gif of the AJ/Kane snog OMG that was so hot


Did you honestly just use the word 'snog'? Wow, I thought I couldn't possibly resent your existence any more than I already did.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Awesome rgread. Why isnt this sticky yet?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Whoever made this is trying waaay too hard. She's at least a 4.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Wrestlingwithtext is awesome.


WHAT. THE. FUCK. is this shit? LOL


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


> Just sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was that? That is awesome.


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Undashing Rom said:


> Strats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was that? That is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was before Summerslam 2006 during Foley/Flair feud.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone posted this on /r/SquaredCircle, entitled _"I Got Bored. I Present You Big Guys With Little Heads."_


----------



## GrandCougar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Froot said:


> Someone posted this on /r/SquaredCircle, entitled _"I Got Bored. I Present You Big Guys With Little Heads."_


Why didn't he mod Ryback, Big Show, or Mark Henrys?


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

How are those Kelly Kelly and Stacy pics "funny"?


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chargebeam said:


> How are those Kelly Kelly and Stacy pics "funny"?


I dont get those posts either to be honest.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I figured they were a joke making a point of how critical people get when marking women online. Maybe funny isn't the word.




Dark Storm said:


> Why didn't he mod Ryback, Big Show, or Mark Henrys?



 I thought the same, especially the latter two.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not sure if posted. Found this floating around on the web.










"Hornswaggle: First Love
Kaitlyn: Lesbian experiment
CM Punk: big boss
Kane: The badass
Epico/Primo (w/e): loser dancer"


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Awesome,love it !

And love Primo face.This is like "Why am I on this ? I have already Rosa .... "


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Froot said:


> Someone posted this on /r/SquaredCircle, entitled _"I Got Bored. I Present You Big Guys With Little Heads."_


Its more like WWE ALLSTARS


----------



## imnotastar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Looking through Amy Dumas's (Lita) pics on Twitter and found this:










Dafuq?


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That's somewhat disturbing.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vaelfor77 said:


> Not sure if posted. Found this floating around on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hornswaggle: First Love
> Kaitlyn: Lesbian experiment
> CM Punk: big boss
> Kane: The badass
> Epico/Primo (w/e): loser dancer"


Dammit, I already repped you from a previous post. This pic is fucking awesome since I just watched Scott Pilgrim the other day.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

@Vaelfor77 That would be cool, and when DB takes out the final dude, Punk, then Jay Lethal will debut. (Y)


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chargebeam said:


> How are those Kelly Kelly and Stacy pics "funny"?





The Bad Guy said:


> I dont get those posts either to be honest.


It's making fun of people on the internet who will try to find any excuse to say that a hot chick is ugly and they wouldn't smash if they had the opportunity


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chargebeam said:


> How are those Kelly Kelly and Stacy pics "funny"?


Because you don't understand the concept behind them.
That's why.

Jesus.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> It's making fun of people on the internet who will try to find any excuse to say that a hot chick is ugly and they wouldn't smash if they had the opportunity


... when they in all likelihood look like this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> From this weeks NXT


oh my, the photoshop possibilites!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Nattie does not look impressed. Push the dang chick. lol


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RKO696 said:


> It's making fun of people on the internet who will try to find any excuse to say that a hot chick is ugly and they wouldn't smash if they had the opportunity


Well Id do Stacy, but Kelly, no


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

People, the thread is "funny wrestling pictures" not "let's defend the divas"


----------



## Coolquip

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Someone posted this on the No Way Out thread


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


> Someone posted this on the No Way Out thread


ahahahahah that's great, rep for sharing!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love the energy of Road Dogg and X-Pac here:


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


> ... when they in all likelihood look like this.


JEZZUS!


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vaelfor77 said:


> Not sure if posted. Found this floating around on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hornswaggle: First Love
> Kaitlyn: Lesbian experiment
> CM Punk: big boss
> Kane: The badass
> Epico/Primo (w/e): loser dancer"


Does anyone think if WWE Studios genuinely made this, it'd sell better amongst wrestling fans than the mainstream stuff?
I'd buy this over the other crap easily.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










If you watch for long enough, he eventually gets there...


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> If you watch for long enough, he eventually gets there...


Yeah, right.


----------



## will94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Does anyone think if WWE Studios genuinely made this, it'd sell better amongst wrestling fans than the mainstream stuff?
> I'd buy this over the other crap easily.


As long as they actually made it like Scott Pilgrim with the video game references and such, I'd buy 10 copies.


----------



## ARNY!!!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










The definition of selling himself.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Dark Storm said:


> ... when they in all likelihood look like this.


I fucking hate it when my mom puts my private photos up on the internet.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bananas said:


> I fucking hate it when my mom puts my private photos up on the internet.


Invasion of privacy, really.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I fucking love Chris Daniels.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> If you watch for long enough, he eventually gets there...


well played you fooled me


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Coolquip said:


>


Lol awesome.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



thetungwakou said:


>


i swear your sig is just begging to replace rock with bryan


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


*I here all these rumors that cena might have cheated on his wife. 

Is there any truth to them? *


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Does anyone think if WWE Studios genuinely made this, it'd sell better amongst wrestling fans than the mainstream stuff?
> I'd buy this over the other crap easily.


Movie? Im surprised they didn't make it into a storyline. Then again, Scott Pilgrim is probably to recent for Vince to have herd of it.




joeisgonnakillyou said:


> The definition of selling himself.


This limited edition Christopher Daniels can be yours for one time only price. How do I know its a good deal? Im Christpoher Daniels, I should know, because Im awesome


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



ice_edge said:


> *I here all these rumors that cena might have cheated on his wife.
> 
> Is there any truth to them? *


More than likely.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



krai999 said:


> i swear your sig is just begging to replace rock with bryan


lol good idea


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if this GIF has been posted, but it makes me fucking LOL.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Great thread but :O at how many views it has had!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vaelfor77 said:


> Don't know if this GIF has been posted, but it makes me fucking LOL.


That's kind of a metaphor for his whole career when you think about it.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Volantredx said:


> That's kind of a metaphor for his whole career when you think about it.


Up in smoke :troll


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I had no idea this happened. Thought it was funny.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vaelfor77 said:


> Don't know if this GIF has been posted, but it makes me fucking LOL.


Are you kidding me?


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I had no idea this happened. Thought it was funny.


ironic they use to date, usally its the woman doing the orders.


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

HAHA she's such a crazy bitch! :lol :lol


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


>


Oh Sheiky.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


>


First time in a while I have legitimately lol'd. Oh Sheik.....:lmao


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Seriously Zema? In the middle of a match?


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dexterkim said:


>


LOL Thank you I was laughin pretty hard at this last night.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I had no idea this happened. Thought it was funny.


AHAHAH Oh my god


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> HAHA she's such a crazy bitch! :lol :lol


Is it bad I might still bang her with that on???? Just from behind....???


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


>


lol


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Look at Charles Robinson lol.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Seriously Zema? In the middle of a match?


This ones gonna get lost in the shuffle, but what the fuck???


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Curious if anyone else has made their own wrestling-related Facebook cover picture for their Timeline?


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



robertdeniro said:


> Look at Charles Robinson lol.


god almighty HBK, even charles robinson felt that one.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


>


shame he didnt break her back and make her humble.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hmm not sure if this is funny. Layla is finding great ways to connect to the male crowd. Phew.










I cant stop staring at this GIF.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Need a Brazzers logo on that pic stat.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Slater's gonna slate.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## imnotastar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™;11620102 said:


>


Sad but fucking true...:no:


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

From Wrestling with Text


----------



## HexagonalZebra

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



dietjuice said:


>


When was this?


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HexagonalZebra said:


> When was this?


LMAO I remember that, i think it was that night Zack Ryder finally got his big push (Unfortunately, it was Kane pushing him... off the stage)

The whole crowd went "Awwww" when her face came up on the titantron. Funny moment.


----------



## roberta

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


She looks like Kane's daughter :hoff


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## drew433

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## wdotym

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

s


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kelly Kelly topless, courtesy of @DumbKellyKelly Twtter account


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Solid12

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## wAnxTa

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

OMFG! DUDE WTF?! I am gonna puke.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I had no idea this happened. Thought it was funny.


You can tell CM Punk wore the trousers in that relationship


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cactus said:


>


Gotta love the sheik!!


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



HexagonalZebra said:


> When was this?



It was a segment on Raw rom Feb involving Ryder taking a bump off the stage from Kane.

@2.24


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid12 said:


>


THE FUCK IS THAT


----------



## haribo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

You weren't supposed to see that :batista2


----------



## punx06

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid12 said:


>


DAFUQ???

Someone needs to put a Brazzers logo on that though.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


Yes liking it!


----------



## all in all...

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



all in all... said:


>


I hate myself for laughing because I truly appreciate the work peeps put into their art, but the smile killed me. Oh GOODNESS, I saw the Batista pic.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That's an awful picture of Rock.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Rock's sketch is spot on IMO, looks great but yeah I admit it could use some work.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid12 said:


>


I'm blind. IM FUCKING BLIND. WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT SHIT?


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Batista got VITILIGO????


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


This is pretty awesome.


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid12 said:


>


:shocked:

Dear lord,this is nasty.


----------



## Satosama

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Solid12 said:


>


Sheiky, is this your doing?


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Had to be done!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What will his Grandchildren think?


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So... what's the deal with that Batista picture? Is that legit because it almost looks photoshopped, but I'm not really sure. 

Because I have an idea of what it is, but I don't know if that is really what it is. This is all very confusing.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Twisted14 said:


> So... what's the deal with that Batista picture? Is that legit because it almost looks photoshopped, but I'm not really sure.
> 
> Because I have an idea of what it is, but I don't know if that is really what it is. This is all very confusing.


That's the real picture.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tready93

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


That is awesome.


----------



## TheShikari

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Don't think I've seen this on here yet.
Made me laugh hard as fuck when I saw it, no idea why.


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kenny said what???


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










I had to gif it, from NXT, lol.

Looks like he's pedobear or laugh at his eyes...


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









Here is the link 
and...

Hahahahaha


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


LOL


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

John Cena goes to FCW:



Strats said:


>


"And this is how we sell a storyline in the WWE"


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Carcass said:


>


LMAO


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^^he actually said YOU'RE MORON -.-


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RatedRviper said:


> ^^he actually said YOU'RE MORON -.-


 Looks more like 'Good for you' personally.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## robby.ag0ny

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Steve. said:


> Looks more like 'Good for you' personally.


Yeah that's what I see too


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

probably posted before but oh well..


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vic Capri said:


>


Quick photoshop Ambrose's head on joker and Punk's onto Batman.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



THANOS said:


> Quick photoshop Ambrose's head on joker and Punk's onto Batman.











Lol. Best I could do.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Enziguri said:


>


The kid needs an apple, then this pic is complete.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cailet

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Twisted14 said:


> So... what's the deal with that Batista picture? Is that legit because it almost looks photoshopped, but I'm not really sure.
> 
> Because I have an idea of what it is, but I don't know if that is really what it is. This is all very confusing.


It's true, the man has a pixellated penis.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Cena's a Spurs fan? damn does that mean I have to respect him now


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


I've just lost a lot of respect for The Rock.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Rock picture is fake, Carcass. Rock doesn't even like football....I think. 

He was on soccer am here in the UK, and had to pull a team out of a hat to support or whatever. He pulled out some team in league 1 or 2


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The GOAT is a Macclesfield fan. :rocky


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

But MVP is a United fan,










Sorry it's so blurry.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL JB Chelsea fan! Gonna show the pic to my roommate. I'm with Gunners and he's Chelsea fan.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> But MVP is a United fan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so blurry.


Yup, MVP is such a boss.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheGreatOne. said:


> The GOAT is a Macclesfield fan. :rocky


hes even been greggs


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Santino owns 'em all


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Santino owns 'em all


Bah, worst of all, bandwagon jumper.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Santino owns 'em all


glory hunter


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Santino owns 'em all


He's got previous!


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


butterface

unk2


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


Woah, if what Kenny said is anything to go by, don't show Cena that picture. Otherwise he may take the advise of all the haters over the years and go fuck himself.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Santino owns 'em all


"Chelsea! That's not going to work, we're in London."

Ah RAW! you take one step forward by looking up names of British football teams, than fall off a very large cliff when you forget to look up what city they're from.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> butterface
> 
> unk2


:lmao


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










epic is epic


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> butterface
> 
> unk2


Nah I would hit that.
It's the best of both worlds for me haha


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Strats said:


>


Still would.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Smith_Jensen said:


>


The IWC in a fucking nutshell ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


> The IWC in a fucking nutshell ladies and gentlemen


Just the way things work. In actuality, the past years like 1990's, 2000's and 1980's weren't all as great as portrayed around here either. It's just that the older things get, the better they look in retrospect. I guarantee you if you think back to 10 or so years ago from now, you would think that it was so great. That Triple H's reign was the most amazing thing ever. That Goldberg coming back was awesome. When it actually was total and utter shit.

Also, 10 years from now, everything that we think is shit today, everyone in the future will think it's golden. Like I said, just the way things work. Quote me on it, and then read it in 10 years and you'll see.


----------



## SoldjaSwag

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

failblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/epic-fail-photos-ugliest-tattoos-hulkamania-is-that-we-call-insanity-these-days.jpg


----------



## Strats

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



SoldjaSwag said:


> failblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/epic-fail-photos-ugliest-tattoos-hulkamania-is-that-we-call-insanity-these-days.jpg


That is one dumb bitch

This is lame as ...


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


>


Speaking of Cena, there are a whole bunch of photoshop possiblities with your sig pic


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


Dunno if this was already posted or not but I find it funny


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WWCturbo said:


> Dunno if this was already posted or not but I find it funny




http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/526065-funny-wrestling-pictures-408.html#post10908150


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Necramonium said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/526065-funny-wrestling-pictures-408.html#post10908150


you failed to link the 20 times this was posted before your post 

unk2


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> you failed to link the 20 times this was posted before your post
> 
> unk2


:vince2


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/20531633393832001845316.jpg/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/20531633393832001845316.jpg/


LOL we're beginning to cough him right back up.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*KHALI DROGO*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's not WWE/TNA related, but it is MMA related. I think that's a pretty good excuse to post this picture











:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Felpent

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

GAy porn?


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao PERFECT


----------



## Helmsley43

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

WOw this is some funny shit


----------



## ejc8710

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Donkey Punch


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


BAHAHAHAHAHA! That is awesome.


----------



## Helmsley43

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









lol


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


As much as I love seeing this gif :yum: How is it funny?


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Because it makes you smile.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> Because it makes you smile.


It definitely does that


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



all in all... said:


>


:lol who did this??


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> Because it makes you smile.


:lmao


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


The knockout slap?


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Alright I got it this time, ah damnit, maybe this time... damnit!


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


Sweet stuff. :kobe3


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kazz said:


> Young sold it so well.


Had to re post just awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> Some weeks early...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job creative team...


Punk was just doing improv..


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kazz said:


> Young sold it so well.


Clark appears to be doing his best Charles Robinson impersonation.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Bump


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™;11653481 said:


>













Hey, someone could use this video for something WWE related now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> Because it makes you smile.


It makes me want to do more then just smile


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










:lmao:lmao


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chronoxiong said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!  Yes!


such a nice ass,soon as i saw it on tv i knew someone was gonna make a GIF


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


>


:lmao that's just hilarious


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Kentonbomb said:


> :lmao:lmao


Now _that_ is how you sell a bitch slap! :lol The gif is getting funnier the more I watch it.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## imnotastar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

So, I just saw this randomly on tumblr. 

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL a lot of crazy stuff on tumblr.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Australian said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found it on some site:


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I was bored one evening so:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## It's True

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vyed said:


>


that aint funny, but its making me horny


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Alright I got it this time, ah damnit, maybe this time... damnit!


BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA! :lmao (Y)


----------



## Grims

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



It's True said:


> that aint funny, but its making me horny


The only thing funny about the pic is the woman in the audience with a jealous troll face staring at AJ. haha


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Original photo: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/3332/67373065p.jpg


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Grims said:


> The only thing funny about the pic is the woman in the audience with a jealous troll face staring at AJ. haha


There's audience??? Sorry I could only see one thing in that gif. Weird.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*






From the same guy who makes the 'Raw in roughly 5 minutes' videos.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

That Ryback comic strip.., Hahaha!


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just once I'd like to click on this thread and have the last number actually be the last page. 721 pages, with a bonus one that doesn't exist.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love that "Raw/Smackdown in roughly 5 minutes" series. Subbed right away. 










Haha

Here is a excellent "news site" with funny stuff like this:
http://www.kayfabenews.com/


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Tobyx said:


>


Wish this were true?


Also, damn you and that Ariana sig


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vic Capri said:


>


hahahaha this one is brilliant !


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


LOL love the 2 adams family pics


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL @ the 2 reports. And the pics that were used for them.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Original photo: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/3332/67373065p.jpg


The "Stronger than death" shirt fits now Kenny very well:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*See's an extra 2 pages from the last time I viewed this thread*
* on page 721 - Clicks on page 723, brought back to 721. Clicks on page 722 brought back to page 721...WHYYYYY!*

Seriously though, this is getting a bit annoying. What is causing this and how can it be resolved?


----------



## Striker

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's from deleted posts I think.


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*New Merchandise of D. Bryan*









_*Not my work_


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I Just put this in the Rocky gf thread, not a funny pic but interesting, the young lady next to Natalya is none other than the daughter of the great one


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I Just put this in the Rocky gf thread, not a funny pic but interesting, the young lady next to Natalya is none other than the daughter of the great one



what's scary is that she's 10 years old (born 2002)  


also , i noticed some similarities with :


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

^HA! good one, I was too busy noticing Natalya resemblence to:troll


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

She's ugly.(Rock's daughter)


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



johncenaftw said:


> She's ugly.(Rock's daughter)


Classy thing to say about a 10-year-old. Keep rising above that hate, Cena mark. (Y)


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Classy thing to say about a 10-year-old. Keep rising above that hate, Cena mark. (Y)


(Y)


----------



## MAN_KIND

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Classy thing to say about a 10-year-old. Keep rising above that hate, Cena mark. (Y)


I agree with this, the ugly comment wasn't that appealing.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



johncenaftw said:


> She's ugly.(Rock's daughter)


Still angry about WrestleMania 28? Let it go, man.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

She's only 10?! She looks like at least 18 of age! What's she feeding on?!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Either Rocks kid is a giant or Natalya stopped growing at age 10.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Rock>Cena! Deal with it.

And Rock's daughter will be huge as a star if she ever goes into WWE or movies.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The resemblance between Rock and his daughter is uncanny.


----------



## chenderify

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Love The Rock's Daughter
Look at my sig.


----------



## chenderify

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## chenderify

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*









I'm a torpedo








I'm a puzzle








I'm a plane








I'm the "no fucks given" man


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chenderify said:


> OLD SCHOOL!


Probably one of the worst photoshop ever done. Applaud your for your effort though, and I get your point behind the pic.


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Classy thing to say about a 10-year-old. Keep rising above that hate, Cena mark. (Y)


Your comment won't make her beautiful, you know she's ugly...


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



johncenaftw said:


> Your comment won't make her beautiful, you know she's ugly...


She's 10 years old dude. Quit bein a dick cuz yer precious Cena lost at WM.


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just leave the kid alone and find someone else to shit on


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> Probably one of the worst photoshop ever done. Applaud your for your effort though, and I get your point behind the pic.


I thought the photo was real. Mad photoshop skill.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Enziguri said:


>


This might be my favorite picture in this whole thread. The look on his face + that jacket is just hilarious.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bananas said:


> The resemblance between Rock and his daughter is uncanny.


Like Father and Daughter! haha.. Can't believe she's 10 though. I suppose she has good genes cosidering how big her Father and Grandfather and Great grandfather were.


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Rock fans are butthurt


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Classy thing to say about a 10-year-old. Keep rising above that hate, Cena mark. (Y)


Yeah THIS thats a pretty sad thing to say about a 10yr old girl


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

U G L Y


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

It's probably because it's a close up is why she looks older. As a child, I think something was up with her mouth, parents probably fixed it when she was younger. She probably got most of her fathers genetics.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



johncenaftw said:


> U G L Y


You know all those 10 year old girls in your class that are "hot" to you? Wait until they graduate high school and look a mess. You know who will be on top in High School? Those 10 year old "ugly" chicks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



johncenaftw said:


> U G L Y


You're ugly. Ugly.

Go and walk in front of a bus, you half breed.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Don't know if it's been posted yet but...


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet but...


This picture shows exactly what the IWC is. Fuck the Punk haters.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet but...


:lmao


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



johncenaftw said:


> Your comment won't make her beautiful, you know she's ugly...


Your comments wont make you nice, you know you're a thoughtless jerk.


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Starbuck said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet but...


Did you forget the dick sucking the Rock got?


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bob the Jobber said:


> You know all those 10 year old girls in your class that are "hot" to you? Wait until they graduate high school and look a mess. You know who will be on top in High School? Those 10 year old "ugly" chicks.


This is a bullshit myth that ugly people made up after watching too many bad teen movies.

THe "hot girls turn ugly" and "ugly girls turn hot" after High School theory is absolute bullshit.


----------



## #1HEEL

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

this popped in my head on Monday night's main event, wish I had more skills & a better canvas, but you should get the idea


Jericho's LIght Bright Undies


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vic Capri said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao This is such a classic....


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I Just put this in the Rocky gf thread, not a funny pic but interesting, the young lady next to Natalya is none other than the daughter of the great one


DAT UNIBROW


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



johncenaftw said:


> Your comment won't make her beautiful, you know she's ugly...


Talking trash about a ten year old. Your god John Cena would be ashamed. 

Rise Above Hate? That's your God's motto right? Does it go for everything in life, or does it only apply to people who hate John Cena?


----------



## chenderify

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



BBoiz94 said:


> Probably one of the worst photoshop ever done. Applaud your for your effort though, and I get your point behind the pic.


Didn't make it, don't just make stupid assumptions.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


> This is a bullshit myth that ugly people made up after watching too many bad teen movies.
> 
> THe "hot girls turn ugly" and "ugly girls turn hot" after High School theory is absolute bullshit.


When you graduate from HS, you'll see.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Time to fuck with the die-hard Cena fan calling 10 year-olds ugly.


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Bob the Jobber said:


> When you graduate from HS, you'll see.


Makes the assumption that I'm still in high school.

Such a mature and well-thought out argument you have there.

Next I'm sure you'll tell me about how you banged my mom.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



straightedge891 said:


> Time to fuck with the die-hard Cena fan calling 10 year-olds ugly.


Children are off-limits with me. Just don't make fun of them. I liked the John Cena Fan Club pic.


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I look forward to Rock marks making fun of Cena's kid.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


> I look forward to Rock marks making fun of Cena's kid.


take a shot


----------



## The Livid One

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> take a shot


Needs more synthol.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Original photo: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/3332/67373065p.jpg


Haha, that is brilliant :lmao.


----------



## TheIbar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vyed said:


>


DAT ASS! I would marry AJ if I had the chance. Such a wonderful babe.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

John Cena needs mustache!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler
> 
> filming #wweDOWNLOAD brawler explaining that flexing all day long is the 5th best thing he does http://pic.twitter.com/eC1oXDri


----------



## johncenaftw

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Just because I think she's ugly doesn't make me a kid. I'm 18.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



johncenaftw said:


> Just because I think she's ugly doesn't make me a kid. I'm 18.


You're 18 and oyu're a John Cena fan? WOW. Unexpected. Well, props to you, for saying the truth.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Wow! John Cena DOES need a mustache!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


> Original photo: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/3332/67373065p.jpg


You know how Vince loves his love triangles he did it with the whole Matt/Lita/Edge thing well he should book this match of John Cena vs Kenny and the winner gets Mickie and what better stage than to have this match at Wrestlemania 29 book it Vince!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TomasThunder619 said:


> You're 18 and oyu're a John Cena fan? WOW. Unexpected. Well, props to you, for saying the truth.












:lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JOPACHKA said:


> *New Merchandise of D. Bryan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Not my work_


fuck outta here with that shit


----------



## YESYESYES!

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

LOL Brazzers jokes never get old.
(I'm 99% sure this was posted already but here it goes)


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YESYESYES! said:


>


FUCK! I was about to post this lol


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Livid One said:


> *johncenaftw*
> 
> I weep for you bro.





johncenaftw said:


> keep on weeping.


Y'all homies need to shut the fuck up.
This threads for funny wrestling pictures.
Not funny arguments of marks and tards.

Take it to PM (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Seriously thou, let's just keep the funny, and move from the rock's daughter pic. 

I don't know what it is about that Soccer one, but the dude is hilarious. I've see a gif of it flying around on here as well. He's really in the zone. lol


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Revenge on Chucky


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Enziguri said:


>


LOL @ the man boobs on the poster looks like Titus. The kid knows what's up. (Y)


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Revenge on Chucky


Damn kids, stop picking on Sexy Chuckie T


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

What the fuck? Did he just grab a banana? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

was that kofi? and what on earth was that


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



StarzNBarz said:


> What the fuck? Did he just grab a banana? :lmao


Little too big to be a banana. Don't know WTF that was.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


> was that kofi? and what on earth was that


An episode of True long island story (Ryder's show). It was a pretty funny ep.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Stay on topic or get the fuck out. :hb

(To the earlier stuff)


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



pinofreshh said:


>


What the..


----------



## CruzControl

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



pinofreshh said:


>



I think it's just a huge squash.


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



wwecruz said:


> I think it's just a huge squash.


no, this is a squash


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



>


And the greatest video on YouTube


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Bobby Fischer, former world chess champion turned US fugitive... I can't help screaming YES while looking at his pictures. Definitely Daniel Bryan in 30 years.


----------



## deina_k

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Its not exactly funny but its Edge and Beth


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

the only funny is the bottom pic. Everyone is into, and Beth has the I'm not impressed look. Maybe its the I don't give a damn look.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Zeppex said:


> the only funny is the bottom pic. Everyone is into, and Beth has the I'm not impressed look. Maybe its the I don't give a damn look.


I think that's Beth's "I'm American, why the hell am I watching hockey" look.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

AJ trolling.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Y2-Jerk said:


> was that kofi? and what on earth was that


Evan Bourne was obviously keeping his stash in Kofi's car and that video was taken when the police had arrived. Yes, they stored the drugs in a squash. Also notice the Range Rover, befitting of a drug dealer.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ trolling.


lol I saw that too. If I'm Nattie I'm thinkin "Maybe AJ is taking this gimmick a little too seriously"


----------



## frythedeliveryguy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I'm new here. I just made this. It's my first Gif ever. 

 GIFSoup


----------



## Australian

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



pinofreshh said:


>


LOL


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The "Where is Trent?" thing is awesome so far.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



























Rip 'em


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Kayfabe is still livin'


----------



## charmizard

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hades1313 said:


> lol I saw that too. If I'm Nattie I'm thinkin "Maybe AJ is taking this gimmick a little too seriously"


I just don't think she got the joke. AJ seems pretty cool.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> Kayfabe is still livin'


oh look there's Selene next to Punk and she looks high as hell.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


chuck vs rock wm29


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> Kayfabe is still livin'


I'm trying to figure out everyone who's in the photo, so far I can make out (from left to right and top to bottom)

Mike Knox, Luke Gallows, Drew Mcintyre, Batista, Maria, Tyson Kidd, John Morrison, Savannah, Tommy Dreamer, Matt Hardy, R-Truth, Tiffany, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder, Rosa Mendes, Natalya, Layla, CM Punk, Christian.

I can't quite make out some of the guys in the back.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


When did this happen?


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Looks like early days of Ryder and Rosa, so I'd say late 2009 on WWECW


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> When did this happen?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Xander45 said:


> Looks like early days of Ryder and Rosa, so I'd say late 2009 on WWECW


I saw AW and Rose, so I thought it was recent. lol. Thanks extra, gonna check it out.










chuckled a bit when I first watched it.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol some awesome stuff here.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> epic is epic


The arabic letters should be inversed since the language is read from right-to-left. (It's like writting SEY instead of YES)

But still a great pic!


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hades1313 said:


> lol I saw that too. If I'm Nattie I'm thinkin "Maybe AJ is taking this gimmick a little too seriously"


I don't think AJ was talking about cannibalism when she was referring to how delicious a heart could be


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



-Extra- said:


>


"I've a poem for you! 
Roses are red, violets are blue, If you don't stop jumping on my couch fool, I'll call the police on you!" 

Omg Ab..


----------



## The Livid One

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



chargebeam said:


> The arabic letters should be inversed since the language is read from right-to-left. (It's like writting SEY instead of YES)
> 
> But still a great pic!


They are inverted brainiac.


----------



## JobbyJobberson

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## skeenz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JobbyJobberson said:


>


hardest i've laughed in a while


----------



## HBKRULEZ

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Some of them are just great and really funny.


----------



## Shingo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## sesel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



4hisdamnself said:


> Kayfabe is still livin'


where I can see more photos like that?


----------



## Neroren

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Shingo said:


>


goddamit i need to start watching raw


----------



## Vanishing Vision

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Hades1313 said:


> lol I saw that too. If I'm Nattie I'm thinkin "Maybe AJ is taking this gimmick a little too seriously"


wait...so it's weird to eat heart ?????

In my place internal organs are cooked and become delicious recipe .. and yeah heart is delicious ( pig and chicken heart )


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










- Vic


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



WWCturbo said:


>


*This last one killed it.*


----------



## Dirk Pepper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Not a picture but still funny: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQH8wNYAtPc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



JobbyJobberson said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

YA GOTTA LOVE IT


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


This stuff never gets old, simply awesome.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The Teddy Long one needs to be updated, though.
"ONE ON ONE WITH DA CELTIC WARRIOR, SHEAMUS!"


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










Christian thinking -
'Edge gets to have sex with Lita on TV and I get to do this....where did it all go wrong?'


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> Christian thinking -
> 'Edge gets to have sex with Lita on TV and I get to do this....where did it all go wrong?'


:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Poor Christian.


----------



## The Livid One

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

The FBI is pounding on my door, shouting something about even quickly glancing over the phrase "sexual infant feminine beauty" being enough evidence to garner a search warrant. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

lol Jericho has been much funnier since returning from his suspension.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This thread got STICKIED, Finally!


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Finally, this thread has.......................been.......stickied.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

FINALLY! After 7,361 replies this has been stickied!!


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Anyone have that TNA video.. I can't remember exactly but like AJ Styles walks in a room and 2 guys are doing something weird (possibly gay) and he (AJ) takes his glasses off and gives a "Are you serious?!" look/smile.. then Chris Daniels and maybe Dreamer walk in?


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Found this somewhere, not sure if posted....or funny.


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


>


:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> Christian thinking -
> 'Edge gets to have sex with Lita on TV and I get to do this....where did it all go wrong?'


What Christian is really thinking:

"And just to think...I gave up main eventing in TNA for this..."


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



KO Bossy said:


> What Christian is really thinking:
> 
> "And just to think...I gave up main eventing in TNA for this..."


Christian is probably thanking God he left TNA.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> Found this somewhere, not sure if posted....or funny.


not funny but FUCKIGN AWESOME.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


>


repp for this. fuck yea!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

wtf shaemus :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> Found this somewhere, not sure if posted....or funny.


That is one sick artist right there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Was looking around, and IT'S BEEN STICKIED!!! (Y)

Anyways, got a chuckle out of this.


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Good that finally the thread is stickied


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Finally Stickied huh? 


And Wow at the Kliq pic. Awesome work, looks badass!


----------



## sesel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



parry316 said:


> :lmao


Who's the hottie in your sig?


----------



## DegenerateXX

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


These were pretty cool. Repped.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol @ the Jerry Lawler WWE 18' pic.
Also finally this thread has been stickied!

(Y)


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Jesus! Sheamus should change his hair and beard style to green. It fits him more!


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

IT'S STICKIED!


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

*IT'S STICKED!!!*

Now just correct this stupid error: I click on page 739,737 loads insted 739 -.-


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Jesus! Sheamus should change his hair and beard style to green. It fits him more!


Perfect heel!

(Y)


----------



## Holborn

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



virus21 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sesel said:


> Who's the hottie in your sig?


Its Kaitlyn


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## The Livid One

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

I got a feeling if i put in Kaitlyn's snatch it would snap it right off. That thing must be tighter then the choir boy's rectum.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



parry316 said:


> Its Kaitlyn


Damn. She looks like she'd be a demon in the sack


----------



## sesel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Lol to CMen Punk! I hope it was not masturbation! :lol :lol


----------



## sesel

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Parry316, Thank You!


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*










.....lolcena :fpalm


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> .....lolcena :fpalm


That's such bullshit


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> .....lolcena :fpalm


:no: :no: :no:

That better be fake


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


I hate this little jackass so much... Gah.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> .....lolcena :fpalm


Forgetting the fact that this is obviously WWE's biased view on things.

What about Road Dogg? he was in the army and fought in Desert Storm.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

who should in your opinion be voted as the greates patriot?


----------



## YimYac

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



The Livid One said:


> I got a feeling if i put in Kaitlyn's snatch it would snap it right off. That thing must be tighter then the choir boy's rectum.


Really?

I figured sex with Kaitlyn would be like throwing a hot dog down a hallway


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


> Really?
> 
> I figured sex with Kaitlyn would be like throwing a hot dog down a hallway


Yer thinking of Kelly. She's the slut.

Kaitlyn may be too, just haven't heard anything.


----------



## YimYac

A chick as hot as Kaitlyn has to have been getting laid tons of time since high school.


----------



## Hades1313

YimYac said:


> A chick as hot as Kaitlyn has to have been getting laid tons of time since high school.


Meh. Just cuz she CAN get laid a ton doesn't mean she DOES. I know hot women that aren't total sluts.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



YimYac said:


> Christian is probably thanking God he left TNA.


Yeah, he went from main eventing and being champion in TNA having great matches with guys like AJ Styles, Jeff Jarrett and the like to being used for practically nothing for years, then getting a World Title Reign that lasted 2 days, then another that lasted a whole month, now he's back in the midcard as IC champion dancing with fucking Brodus Clay, Santino and some dumbass kids i the WWE. Not to mention that a lot of what TNA is doing right now is making the Fed look like shit in comparison.

Really traded up, I'd say...fpalm


----------



## Zankman Jack

^^
Haha, that is a sad reality.
He should have returned to TNA at Slammiversary. The ME scene is somewhat crowded, but who cares.
I've been loving TNA for a while now (basically all of 2012) and I hope their quality continues. It is much better than before, especially compared to 2011 (just compare Victory Road 11 and 12).
The only issue they have is this botched AJ/Dixie/Daniels/Kaz/Crack Baby storyline.


----------



## Killmonger

Bryan really is the GOAT!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


>


----------



## Coolquip

RiZE said:


> Bryan really is the GOAT!


bama


----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The fuck? Is Punk really in that field? lol


----------



## Zankman Jack

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The fuck? Is Punk really in that field? lol


In order to defeat The Goatface, he first must learn the ways of the goat... 
And defeating The Goatface is the only way he can become...

*The GOAT™*


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


*I like this fool :lmao*


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Holborn said:


>


:lol That is great!


----------



## pinofreshh

RiZE said:


> Bryan really is the GOAT!


:lmao GREATNESS.


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :lmao


----------



## thetungwakou




----------



## Rock316AE

thetungwakou said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao Top 5 post in this thread.


----------



## sexytyrone97

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Top 5 post in this thread.


This. Well, not quite this, but very close to this.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## YimYac

Tyson Kidd training for MITB


----------



## Jammy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

thetungwakou said:


>


Somebody get me my 3D glasses. :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



adrian_zombo said:


>


Did Teddy buy a motorbike game for the Kinect?


----------



## The Livid One

*ENTER MECHA-STEINER*


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

The Livid One said:


> *ENTER MECHA-STEINER*


That's a good one . Looks like Rita Repulsa has been doing some work.


----------



## xvampmanx

Sheamus wins, fatality


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

THIS IS... SPARRRTAAAAAA


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Man that Ziggler can sure sell a gif.


----------



## Dark Storm

xvampmanx said:


> Sheamus wins, fatality


Ziggler oversells as usual...


----------



## Jammy

lol....


----------



## Legion Of Hell

Jammy said:


> lol....


:lmao

The sad thing about is that only WWE Creative in 2011/12 can fuck themselves over with such a stupid ending to a good storyline.


----------



## Jammy

Big Trips fan, but this is hilarious.


----------



## xvampmanx

the sad part is this is true.


----------



## Rocky Mark

- enter forum

- see funny pic thread stick'd


----------



## Bushmaster

That Ziggler gif has got to be the best out of everything in this thread. i seriously cannot stop laughing. Awesome


----------



## samson robin




----------



## imnotastar




----------



## Firallon

imnotastar said:


>


Not anymore.


----------



## NoisyCricket

thetungwakou said:


>


:lmao

And as nerdy as it sounds, I couldn't help but immediately imagine Dolph making the sound heard here at 0:04-onward.


----------



## imnotastar

Firallon said:


> Not anymore.


i know right, i like del rio. but just had to make it, couldn't get away from how funny it would be.


----------



## Firallon

imnotastar said:


> i know right, i like del rio. but just had to make it, couldn't get away from how funny it would be.


I'll admit I laughed too lol. But yeah Del Rio is great. Seriously hoping that Del Rio wins the belt at MITB.


----------



## imnotastar

been a del rio fan since day 1, happy to see him garnering the responses he deserves.


----------



## dietjuice

A Lot of the recent gifs that you see are from wrestlingwithtext, don't just copy and paste but give credit


----------



## Xander45

50 shades of Bryan...



















wrestlingwithtext all day and all night.


----------



## Rated R™

Xander45 said:


> 50 shades of Bryan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingwithtext all day and all night.


:lmao that kiss actually looks legit, props for the amazing photoshop.


----------



## Xander45

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao that kiss actually looks legit, props for the amazing photoshop.


Don't give me props, that wasn't from my warped mind. Check this out

http://wrestlingwithtext.com/


----------



## dietjuice




----------



## The Livid One




----------



## Chrome

That Wrestlingwithtext site is nice, here's another picture I found there:


----------



## The Livid One

Wow ChromeMan, those were horrible.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah there more WTF than funny, although I kinda chuckled at the Del Rio and Great Khali ones, so I posted it. :\


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Zankman Jack

Takertheman said:


>


Was waiting for that one.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Takertheman said:


>


Hahahaha


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## OhMy

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


Woo Woo Woo. John Lennon


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Jammy said:


> Found this somewhere, not sure if posted....or funny.


*wow, this is great piece of art.

Amazing (Y)*


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## JOPACHKA

ECW - Fan wishes to 2 Cold Scorpio that he would be f*cked by Jeffrey Dahmer


----------



## OhMy

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Medo said:


> *wow, this is great piece of art.
> 
> Amazing (Y)*


Nice...

... and book it


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

Takertheman said:


>


Hahaha So true.



[email protected] said:


>


AJ is such a crazy bitch! :lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## tommo010




----------



## JamesCurtis24

This is Mike Brown, plays for the Toronto Maple Leafs








Look familiar?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

tommo010 said:


>


This is hilarious.


I know I'm gonna sound like a dick for this, but that girl in your picture looks 12 years old and it creeps me the fuck out. It's what I would suspect high class child pornography would look like. Yuk! lol. Just sayin'


----------



## Carcass

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


Job Squad 2.0


----------



## JobbyJobberson

dietjuice said:


>



lmao this one is awesome


----------



## Rated R™

Takertheman said:


>


So true. Great stuff.


----------



## JamesCurtis24




----------



## virus21




----------



## Chrome

^ :lmao


----------



## Scorpion95




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

JamesCurtis24 said:


>


I usually hate these Brazzer jokes, but this was funny.


----------



## tommo010

JamesCurtis24 said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> 
> I know I'm gonna sound like a dick for this, but that girl in your picture looks 12 years old and it creeps me the fuck out. It's what I would suspect high class child pornography would look like. Yuk! lol. Just sayin'


Wow so even Alessandra Torresani gets the the "AJ Lee looks like a teenager" thing on this forum? She's also 25 ironically, I've got to ask what is wrong with some of you guys? Just because a women doesn't have big titties she's automatically a teenager?


----------



## Rated R™

Both AJ and Alessandra are smoking hot, would be great fucks IMO.


----------



## JOPACHKA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gS7RJiU620&feature=plcp


----------



## Australian




----------



## Zankman Jack

tommo010 said:


> Wow so even Alessandra Torresani gets the the "AJ Lee looks like a teenager" thing on this forum? She's also 25 ironically, I've got to ask what is wrong with some of you guys? Just because a women doesn't have big titties she's automatically a teenager?


I'll Google her for more reference, but based on that pic you have, yeah, she looks very, very young...
Boobs or not, she just does... It's the face mostly. 

*Google*
She is very attractive all in all, but in actually quite a few pictures she looks very young.
Beneficial, I guess?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Australian said:


>


:lmao When Zigglers career is done he needs to make that book


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

dietjuice said:


>





JamesCurtis24 said:


>


Really laughed on these :lmao ...


----------



## Zankman Jack

Kane and the barbecue thing are still boss. xD


----------



## Oxidamus

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I know I'm gonna sound like a dick for this, but that girl in your picture looks 12 years old and it creeps me the fuck out. It's what I would suspect high class child pornography would look like. Yuk! lol. Just sayin'


That...

That looks like Chloe.

How fucking dare you.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

tommo010 said:


> Wow so even Alessandra Torresani gets the the "AJ Lee looks like a teenager" thing on this forum? She's also 25 ironically, I've got to ask what is wrong with some of you guys? Just because a women doesn't have big titties she's automatically a teenager?


It has nothing to do with her tits, AJ looks like she's actually AT LEAST 18 to me, and I'm 20 years old myself so I have a pretty good idea. The girl in your pic to me just looks super young in her face and body. Just one man's opinion, if she's 25 then obviously you're right.


----------



## BBoiz94

[email protected] said:


>


Is it me or is DBryan's head moving?!


----------



## The Livid One

BBoiz94 said:


> Is it me or is DBryan's head moving?!


NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## PacoAwesome

The Livid One said:


> NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


THE CRAZY MONKEY!!!!! YES! YES! YES!

REPPED!


----------



## Virgil_85

BBoiz94 said:


> Is it me or is DBryan's head moving?!


Just you.


----------



## conorj




----------



## conorj




----------



## conorj




----------



## The Livid One

PacoAwesome said:


> THE CRAZY MONKEY!!!!! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> REPPED!


I swear, Kasai gets photoed in the weirdest situations....


----------



## -Extra-

unk2


----------



## Zankman Jack

-Extra- said:


> unk2


That's sad... That the viewers think that way, that is. 

The whole AJ Lee thing is so blown out of proportion, she has become severely overrated.


----------



## Australian




----------



## Cookie Monster

Australian said:


>


Seems legit


----------



## The Livid One

Australian said:


>


Is this something like "Free Hat"? Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice...


----------



## WWCturbo

Maybe the guy calls his dick "Candy"


----------



## GTI




----------



## That Guy

Dolph selling never ceases to amaze me :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

-Extra- said:


> unk2


----------



## GTI

The Bad Guy said:


> Dolph selling never ceases to amaze me :lmao


It's almost inhuman


----------



## YimYac

Where is this from?


----------



## shawnmcmahon




----------



## bigbuxxx

JamesCurtis24 said:


> It has nothing to do with her tits, AJ looks like she's actually AT LEAST 18 to me, and* I'm 20 years old myself so I have a pretty good idea. *


obviously still young and dumb.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni

can sum1 post that pic albert holidng a baby and then ther faces swap plz?

its been ages...i cant find it lol

cheers


----------



## Carcass




----------



## just1988

shawnmcmahon said:


>


*I'd like this picture, if I could.*


----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

virus21 said:


>


LOL they weren't hardcore enough to start a riot.


----------



## YimYac




----------



## Y2-Jerk

YimYac said:


>


Is it bad that I got a really hard laugh at this?


----------



## The Livid One

virus21 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni

can sum1 post that pic albert holidng a baby and then ther faces swap plz?

its been ages...i cant find it lol

cheers


----------



## virus21




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Paul Bearer no-selling Undertaker's punches:


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Only just noticed this thread is finally a sticky congrats its about time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lol made me spit out my drink.


----------



## Hades1313

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao

Just the thought of Kane prank calling people is fucking hilarious to me.

Can you imagine back in like 2000, Undertaker and Kane prank calling WCW..."Hi is this Eric Bishoff? Yeah? Well watcha gonna do when Hulkamania runs your company into the ground brother?"


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

After fapping to AJ Lee, this will be the next IWC favorite:


----------



## Strats

Fun times!


----------



## BooyakaDragon

FINALLY! This thread is stickied!


----------



## pinofreshh

YimYac said:


>


insane sell by the crutch!


----------



## Dark Storm

Dolph Ziggler must have loaned them his crutch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hades1313 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just the thought of Kane prank calling people is fucking hilarious to me.
> 
> Can you imagine back in like 2000, Undertaker and Kane prank calling WCW..."Hi is this Eric Bishoff? Yeah? Well watcha gonna do when Hulkamania runs your company into the ground brother?"


The chris benoit one had me :lmao just because of the way his name was spelled. But I'll stop laughing now...


----------



## CeeJay

found this on wwe.com just now


----------



## chronoxiong

YimYac said:


>


Awesome sell job by that crutch. Also, those Kane pictures are hilarious too. Lol...


----------



## Silent Alarm




----------



## virus21

Silent Alarm said:


>


The storyline sucks, but no, just no


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## JamesCurtis24




----------



## Bob the Jobber




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Bob the Jobber said:


>


And I thought Punk and Sonnen were friends haha. Wonder how Chael will react to that  

Cool seeing that mini-tribute there.


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Godfather-




----------



## Cookie Monster

Well he IS McMahon's son


----------



## Xander45

Cookie Monster said:


> Well he IS McMahon's son


No he isn't, they changed him back to being Finlay's son a few months later.

Although that completely ignores the DNA evidence that said otherwise, but that's WWE logic for you.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Xander45 said:


> No he isn't, they changed him back to being Finlay's son a few months later.
> 
> Although that completely ignores the DNA evidence that said otherwise, but that's WWE logic for you.


To be fair. That was my "not really giving a shit of watching wrestling" period


----------



## TRDBaron

virus21 said:


>


:lmao Shit whoever made this, this is fantastic.


----------



## GTI




----------



## Jammy




----------



## MF25

shawnmcmahon said:


>


That needs Austin- "Dude..?" Dude Love- "What?" Austin- "..." to complete it


----------



## Necramonium

Jammy said:


>


You know, its strange, Bryan's knee looked to be more painful than the real one Silva gave Sonnen. :shock


----------



## OhMy




----------



## tommo010

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> And I thought Punk and Sonnen were friends haha. Wonder how Chael will react to that
> 
> Cool seeing that mini-tribute there.


The funny part is I bet most Punk haters think he botched :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

tommo010 said:


> The funny part is I bet most Punk haters think he botched :lmao


Total worked-shoot-botch.


----------



## Jammy




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## The Livid One




----------



## virus21

Jammy said:


>


The storyline would have been better if that happened


----------



## Dark Storm

Jammy said:


>


See this. This would make RAW incredible, and it'd be all over the news. Fukkin' hell.


----------



## ice_edge

*#YESYESYES

Finally...after months of pleading this gets pinned. People power oh yeah:*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

This can be used in so many situations.


----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## Domenico

Michaels overselling :lmao


----------



## Aeruhl

Domenico said:


>


Lmfao. That's gotta be the most disturbing and obscene thing I've seen in wrestling.










^Just made it. Was watching best of KotR, Rock vs. Shamrock, Trips on commentary. Haven't seen the match in some 10 years. Almost spit out my beer when I heard him say this.


----------



## BULLY

ice_edge said:


> *#YESYESYES
> 
> Finally...after months of pleading this gets pinned. People power oh yeah:*


(Y)


----------



## Xander45




----------



## Aeruhl

Xander45 said:


> Hypocrisy...


Ah shit. I can't believe I did that. I can fix it though.

[Edit]

Fixed. And I used to spell so well too...


----------



## Xander45

It's cool mate, I'll delete that post so no-one will ever know


----------



## Aeruhl

Lol. Nice. Not necessary, but appreciated.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Xander45 said:


>


It was at that moment, shit got real, and a star was born. 

@Domenico I will never forget watching that match with my mom long ago on PPV, and the look on her face while HBK was overselling was priceless.


----------



## dougfisher_05

Bob the Jobber said:


>


Legit LMAO


----------



## TheStingerPL




----------



## Patrick Bateman




----------



## just1988

Jammy said:


>


*Book it Vince.*


----------



## GTI




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Daniel.Bryan




----------



## BULLY

Daniel.Bryan said:


>


I think that's his colour!


----------



## Zeppex

That Cena pic has to be me the most hideous thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Aeruhl

Whoever ^that^ was... that had to suck big time.



















^This^ is not only incredibly inappropriate outside of porn, but I fail to understand any logic behind it at all. What the fuck is Dreamer supposed to be holding on to?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

you gotta love E C dub


----------



## Hades1313

Aeruhl said:


> ^This^ is not only incredibly inappropriate outside of porn, but I fail to understand any logic behind it at all. What the fuck is dreamer supposed to be holding on to?


Um, I don't think he's holding onto anything, I think he's putting his fingers in something. Plus isn't that his wife?


----------



## Aeruhl

Hades1313 said:


> Um, I don't think he's holding onto anything, I think he's putting his fingers in something. Plus isn't that his wife?


Fingers in/grabbing onto, whatever ... splitting hairs.

Hell if I know who his wife is. Never had any interest in Dreamer. For that matter, I never followed ECW. If you ask me aside from RVD and the Dudley's that company was a house full of rejects. 

I'm not saying it isn't funny to look at. It is... but it's still inappropriate as hell, wife or not.


----------



## Xander45

Hades1313 said:


> Um, I don't think he's holding onto anything, I think he's putting his fingers in something. Plus isn't that his wife?


That is indeed Tommy Dreamer's uber hot wife, yeah it's kinda wrong but that;s EC-dub for ya.


----------



## Hades1313

Aeruhl said:


> Fingers in/grabbing onto, whatever ... splitting hairs.
> 
> Hell if I know who his wife is. Never had any interest in Dreamer. For that matter, I never followed ECW. If you ask me aside from RVD and the Dudley's that company was a house full of rejects.
> 
> I'm not saying it isn't funny to look at. It is... but it's still inappropriate as hell, wife or not.


Well you asked "what the hell is he supposed to be grabbing onto" and to me it was pretty clear what he was doing there. 

And who cares if it's inappropriate? Wasn't that kinda the point anyways? Shock value? Wasn't Mickie grabbing Trish's crotch inappropriate? Wasn't the live sex celebration inappropriate? 

And it's pretty obvious you didn't follow ECW by your "house full of rejects" comment. I was never a big Dreamer fan either, but there are tons of great wrestlers that came through ECW.


----------



## Duke Silver

Aeruhl said:


> If you ask me aside from RVD and the Dudley's that company was a house full of rejects.


Educate yourself, son.


----------



## Aeruhl

Hades1313 said:


> Well you asked "what the hell is he supposed to be grabbing onto" and to me it was pretty clear what he was doing there.
> 
> And who cares if it's inappropriate? Wasn't that kinda the point anyways? Shock value? Wasn't Mickie grabbing Trish's crotch inappropriate? Wasn't the live sex celebration inappropriate?
> 
> And it's pretty obvious you didn't follow ECW by your "house full of rejects" comment. I was never a big Dreamer fan either, but there are tons of great wrestlers that came through ECW.


Mickie did what? That must have happened after I stopped watching. Somewhere in 2004 I gave up on wrestling and didn't come back to it till 2 years ago.

House full of rejects refers to Sandman, Mikey Whipwreck, Dreamer, Spike Dudley... ehh.... well mainly those 4 of the top of my head. Tazz was good, Jerry Lynn was good... Rhyno I liked. But those guys all went pretty much nowhere in the long run. I like Kid Kash over on TNA...



World Wide said:


> Educate yourself, son.


Not particularly interested in educating myself on a defunct low-budget promotion with only a handful of guys I care about.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

back to topic please. 

here are some punk related pics:


----------



## Hades1313

Aeruhl said:


> Mickie did what? That must have happened after I stopped watching. Somewhere in 2004 I gave up on wrestling and didn't come back to it till 2 years ago.


Well you should prolly get on Netflix and youtube and find out more about the stuff you missed before you post your ignorant opinions.



Aeruhl said:


> House full of rejects refers to Sandman, Mikey Whipwreck, Dreamer, Spike Dudley... ehh.... well mainly those 4 of the top of my head. Tazz was good, Jerry Lynn was good... Rhyno I liked. But those guys all went pretty much nowhere in the long run. I like Kid Kash over on TNA...
> 
> 
> Not particularly interested in educating myself on a defunct low-budget promotion with only a handful of guys I care about.



Stone Cold Steve Austin, Bam Bam Bigelow, Mick Foley, The Dudleys, Terry Funk, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio, RVD...just to name a few.

That's quite a handful of guys that defunct low-budget promotion managed to get there.

If you didn't watch ECW fine, but don't bad mouth something you clearly know very little about.


----------



## HiddenViolence

RevolverSnake said:


> back to topic please.


Still wanna know who the fuck made me into a meme. Weird thing is I bought TLC but obviously that's a general IWC stereotype.


----------



## Vyed

From WWT










How does Tensai fall so slowly


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Lol nice ^

I posted this pic in another thread, did this quickly in photoshop. Kinda think Terri looks like Joker now


----------



## Killmonger




----------



## A-C-P

Vyed said:


> How does Tensai fall so slowly


For some reason I can't stop laughing at this :lol

That Japanese wrestling training is really top notch huh? :lmao


----------



## Hades1313

A-C-P said:


> For some reason I can't stop laughing at this :lol


:lmao I can't either...will he ever hit the mat?


----------



## Dark Storm

Hades1313 said:


> :lmao I can't either...will he ever hit the mat?





Next time....

Next time........

Next time............


----------



## tommo010




----------



## eve_torres

that cm punk lolololololol :lmao


----------



## therealECW'92-2001

Aeruhl said:


> Fingers in/grabbing onto, whatever ... splitting hairs.
> 
> Hell if I know who his wife is. Never had any interest in Dreamer. For that matter, I never followed ECW. If you ask me aside from RVD and the Dudley's that company was a house full of rejects.
> 
> I'm not saying it isn't funny to look at. It is... but it's still inappropriate as hell, wife or not.


Really? WOW. :StephenA


----------



## Yeah1993

Dreamer's wife is Beulah. Pretty sure the one in the .GIF is Francine.


----------



## STEVALD

BAH GAWD!SWEET CHIN MUSIC!


----------



## Punkhead

tommo010 said:


>


:lmao This shot me dead.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> BAH GAWD!SWEET CHIN MUSIC!


Messi no sells and smiles ? CENA'D !!!


----------



## Aeruhl




----------



## Neil_totally

andersonasshole900 said:


> Still wanna know who the fuck made me into a meme. Weird thing is I bought TLC but obviously that's a general IWC stereotype.


Fixed for you 



andersonasshole900 said:


> by the way everyone IT'S ME IN THIS MEME! I'M INTERNET FAMOUS! IT'S ME! IN AN INTERNET MEME! A "ME!ME!" (by the way I'm totally not a stereotypical IWC dude)


----------



## GTI

Wrestlingwithtext.com:
























The cena one is brilliant


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^
I've seen the ref ones in the thread before, and just keep :lmao the hell did he slide like that?


----------



## Dark Storm

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ^
> I've seen the ref ones in the thread before, and just keep :lmao the hell did he slide like that?


Otunga gave him a quick hug before he ran out.


----------



## -Extra-

Yeah1993 said:


> Dreamer's wife is Beulah. Pretty sure the one in the .GIF is Francine.


Yup that's Francine





http://youtu.be/PdHB37UKpyQ


----------



## HiddenViolence

Neil_totally said:


> Fixed for you


:no:


----------



## SportsFan4Life

GTI gotta say that's a great one with blue guy in the angel wings, now thats what i call a suicide dive !!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

-Extra- said:


> Yup that's Francine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/PdHB37UKpyQ


Amazing, everything sounds better with japanese commentary.


----------



## Mqwar




----------



## -Austin_3:16-

sorry for crappy editing.
MAde by me.


----------



## Hades1313

-Austin_3:16- said:


> sorry for crappy editing.
> MAde by me.


Um yeah. Don't do that again.


----------



## Strats

-Austin_3:16- said:


> sorry for crappy editing.
> MAde by me.


----------



## Strats

Mqwar said:


>


Thats some hot shit...


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

HOLY FUCK, IT'S STICKY.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Wow, took me goddamn long to realize Kevin Nash is on the back :O


----------



## Happenstan

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Wow, took me goddamn long to realize Kevin Nash is on the back :O


And moving at full "Big Sexy" speed. 





Aeruhl said:


>


This must be HHH's "working out" with Sheamus face.


----------



## Ignoramus

Sushi Power:


----------



## Alim

My sig:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Credit: Animewrestlingdonut's sig










had me LOLing


----------



## Zankman Jack

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Credit: Animewrestlingdonut's sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had me LOLing


Funny, though, I can't see who the dude is?


----------



## Riddle101

Zankman Jack said:


> Funny, though, I can't see who the dude is?


It's Shawn Stasiak


----------



## -Halo-

xvampmanx said:


> Sheamus wins, fatality


ZOMAGAH!!! I cant stop laughing.


----------



## xvampmanx

Zankman Jack said:


> Funny, though, I can't see who the dude is?


ah shawn stasiak from planet stasiak, heard voices in his head, talked to himself in rhymes and insane. i swear his gimmick got split into 4 people now.


----------



## Yeah1993

The Stasiak thing is from SummerSlam 2001. He kept trying to prove to the Alliance he could take the Rock out and kept failing in backstage segments. Funniest one is where he slides across a table.


----------



## PacoAwesome

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Credit: Animewrestlingdonut's sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had me LOLing


Best part is Rock not breaking eye contact. LMAO!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Virgil_85

Ignoramus said:


>


Jericho, Storm and...?


----------



## Rock316AE

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Credit: Animewrestlingdonut's sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had me LOLing


:rocky 

The full segment:





They did the skits with Stasiak trying to impress the Alliance. 





^
That's what they did before The Rock's house show matches in 2001. That was the 9/11 show so it was fitting there to "cheer up" the crowd.


----------



## JohnFTW

Virgil_85 said:


> Jericho, Storm and...?


I think that's Rick Bogner aka Fake Razor Ramon.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Yeah, it's Rick Bognar when he was Big Titan


----------



## Punkhead

Anybody else remembers this?










EDIT: Don't know, why is it so fast.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TomasThunder619 said:


> EDIT: Don't know, why is it so fast.


you can slow it down with the other program I said to DL. Photoscape.


----------



## Punkhead

swagger_ROCKS said:


> you can slow it down with the other program I said to DL. Photoscape.


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## virus21

JOPACHKA said:


>


Thats just scary


----------



## xvampmanx

JOPACHKA said:


>


test him


----------



## Zeppex

That reminds of the weightlifting GIf, where the guy is doing squats, and suddenly out of nowhere he shits and his large intestine flies out.


----------



## Strats




----------



## Zankman Jack

Zeppex said:


> That reminds of the weightlifting GIf, where the guy is doing squats, and suddenly out of nowhere he shits and his large intestine flies out.


Ew, dafuq man.


----------



## GTI

JOPACHKA said:


>


Holy Crap. The guy really has the force Lawler kept talking about.


----------



## deadmau

is that Orton? :troll


----------



## Strats

deadmau said:


> is that Orton? :troll


Who is the hit chick in your sig?
Looks like the woman from Outrageous fortune


----------



## haribo

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:shaq


----------



## deadmau

Strats said:


> Who is the hit chick in your sig?
> Looks like the woman from Outrageous fortune


don't know. Found the bitch on Google Images.


----------



## Vyed

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Wow, took me goddamn long to realize Kevin Nash is on the back :O


Lolnash. Nice.


----------



## JerichoH20

deadmau said:


> don't know. Found the bitch on Google Images.


looks like samantha saint to me


----------



## JOPACHKA

JOPACHKA said:


>


----------



## deina_k




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cena is a fucking beast.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

deadmau said:


> don't know. Found the bitch on Google Images.


I believe that is Miley Cyrus.


----------



## baby_webhead

I was going to try to post a picture in here but i need 10 posts first to do it.  brb.


----------



## Cookie Monster

deina_k said:


>


----------



## baby_webhead




----------



## STEVALD

Kayfabe at its fuckin best


----------



## Cookie Monster

oh WWE :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:no: WWE, just :no:


----------



## Jammy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ Gonna be real, I know there are some Cena fans with disabilities just by watching some PPV's at the theatre. So unless this dude doesn't have a disability, I shouldn't really laugh.


----------



## Strats

deadmau said:


> don't know. Found the bitch on Google Images.



Nice rack (Y)


----------



## GTI

Jammy said:


>


"dude i forgot my sign back home."
"don't worry, i'll make one on the spot, it will be just as good as yours"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

I think that image defines this era.


----------



## Oxidamus

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ^ Gonna be real, I know there are some Cena fans with disabilities just by watching some PPV's at the theatre. So unless this dude doesn't have a disability, I shouldn't really laugh.


I don't care, honestly, I lol'd regardless.


----------



## Medo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> you can slow it down with the other program I said to DL. Photoscape.


_*I love Layla.*_


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oxitron said:


> I don't care, honestly, I lol'd regardless.


Fair enough. lol


----------



## The Livid One

Jammy said:


>


Pro-wrestling 2012


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Wow, took me goddamn long to realize Kevin Nash is on the back :O


LOL the more you watch it the funnier it gets. :lol



swagger_ROCKS said:


> you can slow it down with the other program I said to DL. Photoscape.


This just proves why Layla is one of my favourite divas ever. So sexy!



JOPACHKA said:


>


This is scary. It actually kind of look like Cena.



deina_k said:


>


Anyone have the vid of her meeting Lita.
I've seen the gifs but not the actual video.

(Y)


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Layla looks like she loves to laugh a lot.

What a human being. 

Whoever photoshop that picture of Rock in Cena gear should burn in hell.


----------



## The Streak




----------



## #dealwithit

You guys do realise you're making fun of someone who in all likelihood has some sort of disability.


----------



## Ignoramus

Cookie Monster said:


>


LEGIT LOL'D


----------



## Zankman Jack

Not cool guys. -.-


----------



## tommo010

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anyone have the vid of her meeting Lita.
> I've seen the gifs but not the actual video.
> 
> (Y)


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Thought this was funny when I made it, have my doubts having looked at it again, but oh well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Shame, just realized that isn't cena. lol


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## HiddenViolence

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Shame, just realized that isn't cena. lol


Yeah took me a while to realize when I did my mind was blown.


----------



## WPack911

It is now my sig and it is hilariously awesome.










To anybody that does not know it is spoofing 'Scott Pilgrim Vs The World'


----------



## Oxidamus

Bananas said:


> You guys do realise you're making fun of someone who in all likelihood has some sort of disability.


No, not really.
(Y)


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Jammy

WPack911 said:


> It is now my sig and it is hilariously awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To anybody that does not know it is spoofing 'Scott Pilgrim Vs The World'


I posted that about 15 pages back. Still funny though.


----------



## WPack911

Jammy said:


> I posted that about 15 pages back. Still funny though.


Oh shit sorry, I don't keep up with this thread that much. Yeah as soon as I saw it I loved it and thought it was super funny so I made it my sig, are you the one who made it?


----------



## I'm a Mark

baby_webhead said:


>


what;s with the "it's more fun in the philippines?"


----------



## Necramonium

I'm a Mark said:


> what;s with the "it's more fun in the philippines?"


Cheap hookers?


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## GTI

^ lol at Sheamus' face


----------



## Ruth

WWCturbo said:


>


You could put that caption on the end of any shot of the referee holding up any belt.

And I would still laugh.

Hard.


----------



## Dirk Diggler

WPack911 said:


> It is now my sig and it is hilariously awesome.


Why are Primo and Hornswoggle in it? They've had nothing to do with Bryan.


----------



## xvampmanx

Tobyx said:


> Why are Primo and Hornswoggle in it? They've had nothing to do with Bryan.


just filler i assume.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

primo was aj's manager during nxt and once kissed her if I remember right.


----------



## Dark Storm

'swoggle was involved with her on NXT too, IIRC.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

The two above are correct. 

She's kissed all the dudes, not sure about Kaitlyn. 

<prays for video evidence>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Crimson 3:16™ snapped with the text images. Got a good laugh outta them. (Y)


----------



## WPack911

Tobyx said:


> Why are Primo and Hornswoggle in it? They've had nothing to do with Bryan.


Primo and Hornswoggle were both AJ's implied Boyfriend's at different times on NXT. Kaitlyn is just for fun... probably.


----------



## Phil5991

xvampmanx said:


> just filler i assume.


They actually were both AJ's previous boyfriends on NxT


----------



## Zankman Jack

So, yeah, page 768 is the greatest one in a while. xD


----------



## WPack911

Crimson 3:16™;11738636 said:


>


LOL, love this so much!


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## CeeJay




----------



## Skullduggery

CeeJay said:


>


Im going to have nightmares now


----------



## James1o1o




----------



## Rated R™

Cookie Monster said:


>


Should of said "running away from Fatt Hardy", would of been so much funnier and made sense.


----------



## KO Bossy

I have a request-I need someone to make me a gif of Black Hand from Blackest Night saying "Big Show of Earth: Rise!" and then have Big Show emerging from being buried under all the ladders.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkhead

This is from some WWE PPV:


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan




----------



## Y2-Jerk

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Anyone got a .gif of Sin Cara's botches last night? :lmao


----------



## Ruth

Justin Gabriel expresses his disdain for cameramen on SuperStars


----------



## CruzControl

Just made these:


----------



## Klee

James1o1o said:


>


Ziggler with the ridiculous sell yet again!!!


----------



## WPack911

Cloverleaf said:


> Ziggler with the ridiculous sell yet again!!!


Seriously, when I saw this I just straight up went what the fuck! :shocked:


----------



## BornBad

Enjoying lifes endeavours


----------



## Xander45

Obviously Bryan taught her this when they were "dating"


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Probably been posted before but SOOOOOO much BOSS in this pic:


----------



## Virgil_85

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


What it is that I'm failing to see in this photo?


----------



## Rock316AE

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Probably been posted before but SOOOOOO much BOSS in this pic:


:lmao Money! BOSS indeed.


----------



## Kane-UK

Virgil_85 said:


> What it is that I'm failing to see in this photo?


You've just been trolled by Jericho then!


----------



## Heimerdinger

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Anyone got a .gif of Sin Cara's botches last night? :lmao


You mean the botch Ziggler caused?


----------



## SecondCitySavior

Fuck Jose


----------



## ratedR3:16

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Probably been posted before but SOOOOOO much BOSS in this pic:


my god they just need to replace shane with barack obama then the epicness will be uncontrollable


----------



## Green Light




----------



## Zankman Jack




----------



## Zankman Jack

Someone who is less lazy than me:
Take a picture of the Miz, put a caption from one of his promos ("I'm going to win MitB" or something) and then after add the picture of Cena grabbing the briefcase with Dolan's face instead of his... Saying "Moz pls".


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Cloverleaf said:


> Ziggler with the ridiculous sell yet again!!!


Ridiculous sell? I see you like fake wrestling. Ziggler is doing it well! Very well! Fucktard.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Probably been posted before but SOOOOOO much BOSS in this pic:


my god this is awesome. Shane looks 15 years younger here than he does now.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Green Light said:


>



WOW! this might be the best gif in the history of YOU MAD! Ive always been a mark for that cup
(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## WPack911

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> WOW! this might be the best gif in the history of YOU MAD! Ive always been a mark for that cup
> (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


I agree, a great gif for sure.


----------



## chargebeam

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## virus21

chargebeam said:


> This is fucking awesome.


Nice!


----------



## Jammy

Das Wunderkid is god. Somebody should shorten this GIF with only him dancing and caption 'Look at all the fucks I give' to it.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## WPack911

chargebeam said:


> This is fucking awesome.


Fucking awesome indeed, whomever made that needs to do one of those for every PPV cause that shit is gold.


----------



## CeeJay

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Anyone got a .gif of Sin Cara's botches last night? :lmao


----------



## Heimerdinger

CeeJay said:


>


Anyone saying this was Sin Cara's fault is an idiot


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


That second pic is definitely no lie.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

My sig pic.


----------



## SportsFan4Life

Heimerdinger said:


> Anyone saying this was Sin Cara's fault is an idiot


Haha i know Zigglers' leg clearly just drops and all his weight goes onto Sin Cara and theres only one way that they were gonna go with the momentum..DOWN!!


----------



## itssoeasy23




----------



## Carcass

Don't think the Bellas are dating Ziggler and D-Bry anymore since they went black.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## The Absolute

adrian_zombo said:


>


What's this? Two black guys acting like buffoons on live TV?


----------



## KO Bossy

You know its true


----------



## KO Bossy

Jammy said:


> Das Wunderkid is god. Somebody should shorten this GIF with only him dancing and caption 'Look at all the fucks I give' to it.


The man has an undefeated record against Triple H. What a champ.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Virgil_85 said:


> What it is that I'm failing to see in this photo?


Hmm.. I don't know. Kelly Kelly?


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Y2-Jerk

What the car crash involving dolph ziggler looked like thank you BotchedSpot for another funny comic


----------



## KO Bossy

TomasThunder619 said:


>


Its like they're twins.



Y2-Jerk said:


> What the car crash involving dolph ziggler looked like thank you BotchedSpot for another funny comic


Pure awesome.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## The One

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


lol


----------



## -Extra-

itssoeasy23 said:


>


this is amazing


----------



## Seth Mustaine

The G.O.A.T


----------



## King Gimp

Flair...WTF.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


LOL :lol


----------



## Yeah1993




----------



## Jammy




----------



## CruzControl

Zankman Jack said:


> Someone who is less lazy than me:
> Take a picture of the Miz, put a caption from one of his promos ("I'm going to win MitB" or something) and then after add the picture of Cena grabbing the briefcase with Dolan's face instead of his... Saying "Moz pls".


Best I could do.


----------



## heggland0




----------



## Domenico

If only Moz won.


----------



## Xander45

Prime Time baby!


----------



## Domenico

Xander45 said:


> Prime Time baby!


The PTP are awesome. Though Darren Young should really shave his head, i can't stand that afro.


----------



## Punkhead

Domenico said:


> If only Moz won.


Who's Moz?


----------



## Zankman Jack

TomasThunder619 said:


> Who's Moz?


TmosTunhdr691 pls


----------



## tommo010

adrian_zombo said:


>


That moment killed me I was almost crying with laughter, Truth is legend


----------



## Jammy

....*CENAWINSLOL*


----------



## Necramonium

tommo010 said:


> That moment killed me I was almost crying with laughter, Truth is legend


When Truth threw that glass of water in AW's face, he threw it right in his mouth and up his nose, and we all know how terrible that feels. X-D


----------



## The Livid One




----------



## notasandwich

andersonasshole900 said:


> Still wanna know who the fuck made me into a meme. Weird thing is I bought TLC but obviously that's a general IWC stereotype.


Do you seriously have to respond to every single post with this meme saying that it's you? Newsflash, no one gives a shit kid.


----------



## HiddenViolence

notasandwich said:


> Do you seriously have to respond to every single post with this meme saying that it's you? Newsflash, no one gives a shit kid.


enguin


----------



## STEVALD

The Livid One said:


>


lol this rolls so perfectly.


----------



## xvampmanx

The Livid One said:


>


looks like he's enjoying himself. bouncee bouncee bouncee


----------



## Hades1313

xvampmanx said:


> looks like he's enjoying himself. bouncee bouncee bouncee


He's gotta go bake a cake after this.  Kane is really a fun guy it seems.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## CC91




----------



## virus21

Jammy said:


>


There is no Stephanie, only Zuul!


----------



## Medo

CC91 said:


>


*Nice*


----------



## AlbertoDelRio




----------



## Omega_VIK

virus21 said:


> There is no Stephanie, only Zuul!


Lol, that Ghostbusters reference.


----------



## Bro

Zankman Jack said:


> TmosTunhdr691 pls


vait Zankman u men Moz ddnt won monies en d bank?

fak u


----------



## Zankman Jack

Bro said:


> vait Zankman u men Moz ddnt won monies en d bank?
> 
> fak u


fak u bor

yu mizpel me nem


----------



## -Extra-

CC91 said:


>


this is borderline porn... not that I'm complaining


----------



## BANKSY




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Scrotey Loads

Lil'Jimmy said:


>


Bahahaha! Got a big LOL out of me. So perfect. Cena's overjoyed to get an N64 for Christmas in 2012!


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Aloverssoulz

Loving this thread.


----------



## haribo




----------



## Skullduggery

haribo said:


>


What is this from?


----------



## Game1778

Tbe Summerslam music video


----------



## dietjuice

credit wrestling with text


----------



## Cookie Monster

AJ is so hot!


----------



## The Livid One

dietjuice said:


> credit wrestling with text


Those were freakin sweet, especially the Khali one.


----------



## haribo

parry316 said:


> What is this from?


----------



## GTI

haribo said:


>


:lmao The daniel bryan and otunga was brilliant.
I also lol'd at the Sheamus-Punk part.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

^D Bryan saves a segment once again.


----------



## Tedious

Lmao that video is hilarious. How come WWE can't be this funny on TV?


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD

RevolverSnake's signature -


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

haribo said:


>


This gif can only evolve into more LOLz if someone is willing.


----------



## Xander45

:lmao Daniel F'n Bryan stealing the show again.


----------



## Brye

Holy shit that video is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Kofi shows he has no personality in that video.


----------



## CeeJay




----------



## xvampmanx

D fucking bryn just killed me laughing. awesome vid.


----------



## Zankman Jack

CeeJay said:


>


Ziggler winning, Ziggler winning... 

SUDDENLY, CODY! ;D


----------



## Oximoron




----------



## The Livid One

CeeJay said:


>


Cody in that gif=Half of this forum


----------



## HiddenViolence

Oximoron said:


>


That is pretty cool.


----------



## A-C-P

Oximoron said:


>


Can't stop :lmao at this


----------



## Jammy

Oximoron said:


>


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

The Livid One said:


>


Someone should put a diva image under Kane as thats what hes done to alot of divas in his career


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## tommo010

Mickie James is Dolph's Sales partner


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Thugblood

:lmao


----------



## FingazMc

The video's epic!! Well done WWE!!


----------



## Zankman Jack

That "knee to the head decapitation" is epic. ;D


----------



## HiddenViolence

Thugblood said:


> :lmao


To quote Punk "Envy is a sin"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

I think ziggler lost the world selling championship to the big show.


----------



## just1988

Lil'Jimmy said:


>


*Hahahaha yes*


----------



## virus21

Tedious said:


> Lmao that video is hilarious. How come WWE can't be this funny on TV?


Because Vince only makes them do what he thinks is funny or what he thinks we think is funny





Oximoron said:


>


Make that Cena and add blood ala Mortal Kombat and it would be perfect


----------



## Necramonium

:damn


----------



## samizayn

"Cena Trumps Punk"










ie the most accurate picture ITT


----------



## Rocky Mark

:lmao :lmao 

that commercial was so fucking funny


----------



## Zen

Oximoron said:


>


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH That's one of the best I've seen


----------



## Snothlisberger

Bryan is definitely sticking it to layla.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ the Punk gif. Was that kid one of those touts?


----------



## ShadowCat

greendayedgehead said:


> "Cena Trumps Punk"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie the most accurate picture ITT


WIN


----------



## Zankman Jack

greendayedgehead said:


> "Cena Trumps Punk"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie the most accurate picture ITT


YOU MAY BE REIGNING WWE CHAMP, BUT I AM REIGNING JOHN CENA!


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## CHIcagoMade

Oximoron said:


>


:lmao:lol


----------



## Ruth




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## TRDBaron

Froot said:


>


:lol Seriously though, WWE needs to fuck off with this social media hype like trends on twitter. Even TNA trends all the time when they're on PPV and they don't even get near the buyrates WWE has. Now they come out with touting, do they actually believe this shit will increase ratings or PPV revenue?


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Strats

Bork pls


----------



## Honey Bucket

Strats said:


> Bork pls


Ha! Full marks.


----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## Zankman Jack

ben_fletch said:


>


Haha, excellent. ;D


----------



## Seth Mustaine

:lmao


----------



## Starbuck

:shocked:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Game1778 said:


> Tbe Summerslam music video


Thing I liked about that was how much they clearly enjoyed doing it. 

Seeing Otunga, Bryan and Layla all burst out on their last 2 scenes made me lol.


----------



## Seth Mustaine




----------



## Zankman Jack

Seth Mustaine said:


>


That is supposed to be Benoit, isn't it? ;D


----------



## Austin Chaos




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## holt_hogan




----------



## Blacksford

Austin Chaos said:


>


Hah, well done!


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

WWCturbo said:


>


These made me legit LOL!



Austin Chaos said:


>


The AJ one was brilliant, but I don't get the "Nat King Cole" one


----------



## KO Bossy

AlbertoDelRio said:


> The AJ one was brilliant, but I don't get the "Nat King Cole" one


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nat_King_Cole


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

KO Bossy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nat_King_Cole


Ah, that's why I didn't get it! Quite funny now!


----------



## Bro

Zankman Jack said:


> That is supposed to be Benoit, isn't it? ;D


Who's Benoit?


----------



## Necramonium

Someone send punk the animated .gif of him knocking Big Shows head off:

* CM Punk ‏@CMPunk

“@EganHimself: @CMPunk Hit him a bit hard didn't you?! http://i.imgur.com/Ixht7.gif ” Woah! Awesome tweet.*

And everybody talked about Sincara botching, Tensai botched also hard:










And from the Raw 9th:


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## KO Bossy

Crimson 3:16™;11766420 said:


>


Holy Christ...someone's been eating his vitamins and saying his prayers.



Crimson 3:16™;11766459 said:


>


Absolutely genius.


----------



## Australian




----------



## Australian




----------



## Australian




----------



## Chrome

Rocky Mark said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> that commercial was so fucking funny


:lmao

Pretty sure that was my reaction too when I got my N64. Anyways...


----------



## sliplink

Australian said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## WWCturbo

***WARNING*** This one is pretty dark.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Australian said:


>


Is that R V MOTHER FUCKING D? :lmao


----------



## Australian

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is that R V MOTHER FUCKING D? :lmao


fairly sure it is, i still cant figure out how the hell he does shit like that,seen him do heaps of similar ones


----------



## tommo010

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is that R V MOTHER FUCKING D? :lmao


RVD was Dolph's sales mentor :lol

This is how you sell an RKO


----------



## fiftyonepercent




----------



## -Extra-

a nice way to spoil their major storyline


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## The Livid One

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is that R V MOTHER FUCKING D? :lmao


Seriously? You never saw the Dreamer/RVD piledriver? fpalm


----------



## Seth Mustaine




----------



## just1988

-Extra- said:


>


*Brilliant!*


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## CruzControl

Seth Mustaine said:


>


*WWE Championship Match


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## virus21

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


I will rep if someone makes that picture of Cena dressed as Link holding a Zelda item


----------



## STEVALD

:troll


----------



## JDawg™




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

@Necromium

And from the Raw 9th:








[/QUOTE]




(Y)(Y)(Y) this one is Outstanding!


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> ]


That is utterly fantastic, well played.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Dirk Diggler

Australian said:


>


oh god this one had me in tears!


----------



## Steve.

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


 Amazing!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

Australian said:


>


This is during the divas match.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Seth Mustaine said:


>



LMFAO for a brief second I thought that was real....It wouldn't surprise me AT ALL if WWE put out an ad like that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

tommo010 said:


> RVD was Dolph's sales mentor :lol
> 
> This is how you sell an RKO


LOL. It's even funnier when you watch the crowd's reaction. The look on their faces, like "AAWWW MAN, DIS N_GGA DEAD". :lmao

LOL @ King, keep him away from the impact zone and Velvet Sky's entrance.


----------



## -Halo-

Lil'Jimmy said:


>


:lmao I hated that image of Cena, not anymore :lmao


----------



## tommo010

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL @ King, keep him away from the impact zone and Velvet Sky's entrance.


"It's that time Cole...... Let the Doves loose" unk2


----------



## johncenaftw

tommo010 said:


> "It's that time Cole...... Let the Doves loose" unk2


he will just scream "Puppies"


----------



## StarzNBarz




----------



## tommo010

johncenaftw said:


> he will just scream "Puppies"


Velvet Sky's entrance had nothing to do with puppies


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

tommo010 said:


> Velvet Sky's entrance had nothing to do with puppies


Nah that was more to do with pigeons


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Jammy




----------



## The Livid One

Jammy said:


>


Please stop typing "wrestling funny gifs" in Google image and posting those, they were posted about 500 times already.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## tommo010

:datass Chris Sabin is such a lucky fuck


----------



## pinofreshh

Crimson 3:16™;11767615 said:


>


:lmao i think that's actually RIGHT by my house

rte 106 hicksville?


----------



## Strats




----------



## The Cult

The cookie monster with Cena in an ankle lock always gets me.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## WWCturbo

The Cult said:


> The cookie monster with Cena in an ankle lock always gets me.


Oh yeah that one's EPIC  gonna post it for the 1000th time


----------



## Domenico

StarzNBarz said:


>


:bryan


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## WWCturbo

lol @ "It doesn't MATTER what your number is"


----------



## virus21

-Extra- said:


>


Sadly that pretty much is Raw right now



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


God I hate that song. And I hate the fact that its spread like a virus into everything


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao nice.


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

When I first saw that tout Jericho made, it startled me tbh, with his eyes. Was like WTF?


----------



## Ratedr4life

Jammy said:


>


This was awesome


----------



## NoisyCricket

Seth Mustaine said:


>


So sad, and yet so true. As much as I REALLY want Punk to win, it's all I am doing to not channel my inner Head Crusher seeing him in such a diminutive state. :lmao


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## CeeJay

-Extra- said:


>


I like this one better


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## WWCturbo

This is kinda funny but mostly just plain stupid. I hate facebook.


----------



## CC91

WWCturbo said:


> This is kinda funny but mostly just plain stupid. I hate facebook.


wow thats terrible


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WoW...


----------



## RichDV




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Glad to see top stars supporting AJ. (Y)


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I have a dirty mind


----------



## Hades1313

Y2-Jerk said:


> I have a dirty mind


:lmao that looks so wrong....or right?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Y2-Jerk said:


> I have a dirty mind


:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

Y2-Jerk said:


> I have a dirty mind


im here laughing my ass off. Why do i think that many others who worships AJ will be doing something else besides laughing.


----------



## deadman18

DAT Wig!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

SoupMan Prime said:


> im here laughing my ass off. Why do i think that many others who worships AJ will be doing something else besides laughing.


I had a witty line to use, but it's hard to type with one hand. 

:cool2




RichDV said:


>


50 shades of John? What's that, 10 slight variations of each of his moves?


----------



## WPack911

Y2-Jerk said:


> I have a dirty mind


^^^Hilarious, but also so fucking hot! Whomever made this is the fucking man!


----------



## tommo010

Y2-Jerk said:


> I have a dirty mind


K2Fans head is going to explode when the he see's what the "pimp" is doing here


----------



## WWCturbo

AJ humping Kane is epic


----------



## WWCturbo

whoops. Double post. Sorry!


----------



## Rated R™

WWCturbo said:


>


What's so funny about this? That's just disgusting.


----------



## Kratosx23

Humor is best when it's disgusting, offensive, and as un PC as possible.

Not too amused with that though, anyway.


----------



## Rated R™

Especially with the look Cena has, I don't know if I'll ever look at him the same way.


----------



## Xander45




----------



## Jammy




----------



## BANKSY




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

WWCturbo said:


> AJ humping Kane is epic


Let's keep things PG.


----------



## NyQuil

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Let's keep things PG.


Yet you have "What the fuck?" in your signature.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Shane O Mac and *LINDA* are not impressed...


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Lil'Jimmy said:


>


where is that from?


----------



## Australian

WWCturbo said:


> This is kinda funny but mostly just plain stupid. I hate facebook.


WOW thats fucked


----------



## Australian

Lil'Jimmy said:


>


god i love sandow


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## HiddenViolence

-Extra- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

RevolverSnake said:


> where is that from?


Comic-Con from last week or two.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Y2-Jerk said:


> I have a dirty mind


"Chicks dig the mask." Indeed


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## CupofCoffee

Jammy said:


>


That's just amazing. I dig Mark Henry's style.


----------



## Jammy




----------



## -Halo-




----------



## -Extra-

It went from 










to










to










....


----------



## Alex DeLarge

From Facebook after Punk attacked The Rock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The more I watched it I went from marking to chuckling. Still a pretty cool moment in WWE. Looks like he's saying "I'm special".


----------



## Rocky Mark

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The more I watched it I went from marking to chuckling. Still a pretty cool moment in WWE. Looks like he's saying "I'm special".


someone is constipated  

less yogurt and more veggie's Rocky , that'll make it slide


----------



## Rated R™

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The more I watched it I went from marking to chuckling. Still a pretty cool moment in WWE. Looks like he's saying "I'm special".


:lmao @ him saying "I'm special" in such a handicap way.


----------



## Rocky Mark

he was actually saying "MOTHAFUCKIN"


----------



## Rated R™

I know he didn't actually say I'm special but it goes along perfect with the gif and sounds like he's handicap, too funny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tbh thou, I just think he was calling the move that he did. Think he just said "spine buster".


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Anyone got the GIF Brock saying "Fuck you" to HHH?


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## DFUSCMAN

Jammy said:


>


where are these from?


----------



## STEVALD

No Slater's Clothesline From Hell sell GIF yet?!


----------



## The Livid One




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

God bless you, Livid One :lmao @ Rey


----------



## awesomeshit

The-Rock-Says said:


> Anyone got the GIF Brock saying "Fuck you" to HHH?


he said Fuck Off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Taker's hood fail is so awesome :lol


----------



## dietjuice

>


OH gosh that's hilarious, poor Taker


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake




----------



## BBoiz94

The Livid One said:


>


taker went from being badass -> retarded -> frustrated -> badass again. 
Only Taker is capable of doing this.


----------



## Starbuck

:lmao That Taker gif is fucking killing me every single time. Jesus.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## tommo010

Takertheman said:


>


Lol @ the reply :lmao


----------



## Strats

Found it floating on twitter


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Funny Sign from Last Night. "If Cena Wins We Will Complain On The Internet."


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## wkdsoul

lol... Nice selling there Jeff.


----------



## STEVALD

FB Rants:


----------



## StarzNBarz

faggpit


----------



## Necramonium




----------



## Louie85TX




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## CC91




----------



## just1988

Louie85TX said:


>


*Undertaker is so fuckin cool.*


----------



## pinofreshh

The Livid One said:


>


omfg :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Iakona

This thread is gold!


----------



## Yeah1993

why are these idiots commenting on people's posts on the WWE Universe page? The spelling sucks and everything but the guy turned heel; of course people should hate him. What fuckheads.


----------



## Rocky Mark

this is the greatest thing ever


----------



## TheVladMan




----------



## virus21




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crimson 3:16™;11791482 said:


>


FAGGPIT!? :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

Someone needs to use that AJ meme template to say: "WWE wanted to get me over. Stole catchphrase from Daniel Bryan and booked to overshadow him."


----------



## pinofreshh

KO Bossy said:


> Someone needs to use that AJ meme template to say: "WWE wanted to get me over. Stole catchphrase from Daniel Bryan and booked to overshadow him."


:troll


----------



## mpredrox




----------



## mpredrox

JDawgWWE said:


>


What is this from? Is it from Tout...I don't even know wtf Tout is tbh


----------



## virus21

mpredrox said:


> What is this from? Is it from Tout...I don't even know wtf Tout is tbh


Its from a Summerslam video the wrestlers made


----------



## RFalcao




----------



## The Livid One




----------



## Bubz

RFalcao said:


>


:lmao oh god these got me.


----------



## Virgil_85

The Livid One said:


>


Is that guy trying to beat someone up or is he winding up a chainsaw?


----------



## Zankman Jack

The Livid One said:


>


It's Darren Young vs Otunga's Leg all over again.


----------



## 11rob2k




----------



## Seth Mustaine




----------



## The Livid One

Virgil_85 said:


> Is that guy trying to beat someone up or is he winding up a chainsaw?


I would kill for someone to animate a chainsaw and Leatherface mask in that gif.


----------



## johncenaftw




----------



## Daniel.Bryan




----------



## johncenaftw




----------



## Necramonium

mpredrox said:


>


----------



## tommo010




----------



## A$AP

tommo010 said:


>


The fans in the background. :lmao


----------



## Rated R™

Necramonium said:


>


Argghhh Punk was so bad in that promo "Yeah I can hear you" fpalm

So glad he turned by the end of the show.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.




----------



## The Storm

The 3D BluePrint. said:


>


LOL So true!


----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The 3D BluePrint. said:


>


:lmao


----------



## aj epic

the slater pic deserves the fuck this shit im a tree treatment


----------



## Aloverssoulz

The 3D BluePrint. said:


>


So good, so true XD


----------



## predator60

Daniel.Bryan said:


>


This one wins, one of the best i seen so far... Ziggler got something to live up to now...!


----------



## Virgil_85

tommo010 said:


> [/url]


Epic.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke




----------



## dietjuice

Credit Wrestling wit text


----------



## TRDBaron

dietjuice said:


> Credit Wrestling wit text


Psycho AJ ftw!


----------



## Strats




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Daniel Bryan Haters gonna hate




























Also, Steph went in on Paul, damn look how she's punching. Wonder if Brock showed her how it's done. :lmao


----------



## Martyn

Best thread ever!


----------



## Strats




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Found out where Sandow got his robe, the great Joey Gladstone:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Cookie Monster said:


> Taker's hood fail is so awesome :lol


Its funny how he still tried to look menacing when he finally managed to get it off.

That faggpit thing is fucking hilarious. Havent stopped laughing for last 10 minutes. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## A$AP

Whoevers in charge of smileys should add this gem


----------



## The One

adrian_zombo said:


> Found out where Sandow got his robe, the great Joey Gladstone:


Haha, he's been chillin with Joey Gladstone, it all makes sense.


----------



## ratedR3:16

tommo010 said:


>


taker puts cheryl cole to shame


----------



## chada75

EdgeEX said:


> Whoevers in charge of smileys should add this gem


:yes :yes :yes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Didn't even see that Slater one. :lmao @ the dude clapping.


----------



## WPack911

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Daniel Bryan Haters gonna hate


^^^"Like A Boss!" someone caption that into the pic and it will be perfect. "Haters gonna hate" is pretty good though too.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Crowking

Remember this? There's a wrestling mark that works for TMZ, and this was the original photo they used for this story.

:lmao

:mark:


----------



## Dirk Diggler




----------



## TRDBaron

Tobyx said:


>


Couldn't agree more with that :lol


----------



## ratedR3:16

Tobyx said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao those two articles are great we need more of them. Pissed my self when the article said "his predatory urges".


----------



## Dirk Diggler




----------



## TRDBaron

Was posted in the TNA section but it belongs here too. Stuff like this is why i like pro wrestling:

Funny or Die: Olympic Trials with Kurt Angle 
http://youtu.be/3ii2gt0yJcE


----------



## CruzControl

TRDBaron said:


> Was posted in the TNA section but it belongs here too. Stuff like this is why i like pro wrestling:
> 
> Funny or Die: Olympic Trials with Kurt Angle
> http://youtu.be/3ii2gt0yJcE







That was hilarious.


----------



## TRDBaron

wwecruz said:


> That was hilarious.


I couldn't get the vid embedded, thanks bro. (Y)


----------



## ratedR3:16

Tobyx said:


>


these are quality


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

wwecruz said:


> That was hilarious.


Another example of how multi talented Kurt Angle is.


----------



## Adramelech

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Another example of how multi talented Kurt Angle is.


----------



## Jammy

It's shopped, still funny as fuck. :troll


----------



## TRDBaron

:lol


----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## The-Rock-Says

Bahahahahahaha


----------



## wkdsoul




----------



## Wünsch




----------



## youssef123

JOPACHKA said:


>


We have a winner !!!!:lmao


----------



## Jammy

Courtesy: wrestlecrap forums.


----------



## pinofreshh

:lmao that's great!


----------



## pinofreshh

wwecruz said:


> That was hilarious.


i dunno what was funnier, angle's pretty awesome performance or RVD's really bad acting :lmao


----------



## all in all...




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Jammy said:


> Courtesy: wrestlecrap forums.


Cena is a living meme.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## WPack911

wwecruz said:


> That was hilarious.


There are no words for the awesomeness that is this video, it is just so bad ass and funny in everyway.


----------



## Tim Legend

I typed in "Mae Young's son" into google image search earlier and this was one of the top ones... 










Those frosted tips...


----------



## DJ2334




----------



## TempestH




----------



## WWCturbo

LOL the Angle and RVD video is one of the funniest I've ever seen.


----------



## A$AP

wwecruz said:


> That was hilarious.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

"NO F**KING QUESTIONS."


----------



## BornBad




----------



## li/<o

wwecruz said:


> That was hilarious.


This was hilarious. This is the Kurt Angle I loved comedy Kurt is hilarious man did I laugh a couple of times Kurt rules!


----------



## Scrotey Loads

That Kurt Angle video just completely compensated for all the times he made me hate him for making an ass of himself on Twitter. Still the same Kurt! Love it.


----------



## Stipps

I tried to merge a few pics together sorry for the quality


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stipps said:


> I tried to merge a few pics together sorry for the quality


:lmao


----------



## Ray

An MMA promotional article in a British newspaper. They have Matt Hardy in there instead of the MMA fighter :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

LOL. At least it's not a recent picture.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Strats said:


>


That is wrong, so wrong  I feel ashamed for laughing.


----------



## Pro Royka




----------



## Aloverssoulz

Pro Royka said:


>


I'd watch it.


----------



## Rock316AE

wwecruz said:


> That was hilarious.


That's fucking GOLD :lmao. Old school Kurt. RVD was also great. Angle is one of a kind, his ability to be naturally funny is a rare quality, in general, let alone in the wrestling industry.


----------



## thetungwakou

Master of disguise


----------



## Zankman Jack

thetungwakou said:


> Master of disguise


I seriously laughed out loud for that. xD

It reminds me of that old Mad TV parody-skit in which "Arnold Schwarzenegger" takes of his mask only to reveal... Himself. xD


----------



## TexasTornado




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The BS is that RVD gif is hilarious. And LOL @ the Japanese dude.


----------



## Cookie Monster

That Angle video is one of the greatest things I've ever seen


----------



## WWCturbo

Any other funny wrestler-related vids? Angle and RVD video is epicly funny.


----------



## Adramelech

Zankman Jack said:


> I seriously laughed out loud for that. xD
> 
> It reminds me of that old Mad TV parody-skit in which "Arnold Schwarzenegger" takes of his mask only to reveal... Himself. xD












Yo dawg I herd you like masks.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## PacoAwesome

TexasTornado said:


>


LMAO! That match was great. Kenny Omega FTW!


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The BS is that RVD gif is hilarious. And LOL @ the Japanese dude.


----------



## Silver-

Anyone know in what pages the pics with Dolph selling stuff, and CM Punk in the background of random pics?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


LOL oops?


----------



## Graywolf727




----------



## Rated R™

TexasTornado said:


>


Did he just drop kick a 10 year old?

I don't watch Japan wrestling.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## pinofreshh

TexasTornado said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

i just saw a few matches by this guy, holy fucking SHIT! i wish WWE's talent were as good as some of these guys in japan, it's literally insanity.


----------



## Necramonium




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Agmaster

Crimson 3:16 knows h ow to link to Wrestling with Text? Poor cwmonkey.


----------



## A$AP

Adramelech said:


> Yo dawg I herd you like masks.


It's missing the Angle-Clown-Mask gif.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD

Agmaster said:


> Crimson 3:16 knows how to link to Wrestling with Text? Poor cwmonkey.


It doesn't matter where they are from as long as they are funny. Atleast I'm not the one who googles "Funny Wrestling Pictures" and posts em over here.

EDIT: And btw I hardly post stuff from WWT.


----------



## pinofreshh

:lmao @ iron sheik. thats awesome


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Virgil_85

Rated R™ said:


> Did he just drop kick a 10 year old?


No.

He enziguri'd a 9 year old.


----------



## Zen

THe pic with the Japanese wrestler doing the enzuguri on the little girl.....dat shit crayy!


----------



## TRDBaron

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Zigglers selling never ceases to amaze me. :ex:


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Rated R™ said:


> Did he just drop kick a 10 year old?
> 
> I don't watch Japan wrestling.


Certain parts of Japanese wrestling are... eccentric, I believe that particular wrestling brand has had 9 year old champions, 'invisible' champions (opponents selling nothing), a ladder champion (it fell on the opponent during the match and the ref counted to 3) and a monkey champion.

Still all better champions than Vince Russo.


----------



## 11rob2k

Gimmicky said:


> Certain parts of Japanese wrestling are... eccentric, I believe that particular wrestling brand has had 9 year old champions, 'invisible' champions (opponents selling nothing), a ladder champion (it fell on the opponent during the match and the ref counted to 3) and a monkey champion.
> 
> Still all better champions than Vince Russo.


The ladder vs table match from Saitama Pro Wrestling was a 5 star classic.


----------



## Adramelech

Gimmicky said:


> Certain parts of Japanese wrestling are... eccentric


Lies.









11rob2k said:


> The ladder vs table match from Saitama Pro Wrestling was a 5 star classic.


I really wish I could find a video of the time the NJPW roster wrestled an old house. They tore it down with wrestling moves and at the end they jump on the rubble and a referee slides in and counts three.


----------



## CruzControl

Uh wut


----------



## kregnaz

Zigglers got an asian twin brother? oO


----------



## The Livid One

Adramelech said:


> Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I could find a video of the time the NJPW roster wrestled an old house. They tore it down with wrestling moves and at the end they jump on the rubble and a referee slides in and counts three.


My personal favorite is when Muta wrestled Jinling and spat Asian Mist in her pussy. Later on, Jinling lays and egg and from it hatches 550 pound heavy Akebono, with a pacifier in his mouth. :kurt


----------



## thetungwakou




----------



## TRDBaron

11rob2k said:


> The ladder vs table match from Saitama Pro Wrestling was a 5 star classic.


Still, i've seen worse comedy segments in the WWE


----------



## Cookie Monster

thetungwakou said:


>


yes yes yes!


----------



## ratedR3:16

lol he should be doing olympic gymnastics


----------



## xvampmanx

ratedR3:16 said:


> lol he should be doing olympic gymnastics



wwe should do them olympic style ads again for summerslam, putting ziggler in one would be gold.


----------



## The Livid One

*Kane's reaction to his 'brother' not being able to get his robe off*














































*Watch Kenny before Zima jumps*


----------



## Rated R™

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao Sheik is gold.


----------



## James1o1o

xvampmanx said:


> wwe should do them olympic style ads again for summerslam, putting ziggler in one would be gold.


Wrestlemania 30 in London confirmed. :lmao :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ziggles selling like a BOSS. :lmao


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Mordar

seriously, any source on this one?


----------



## RuthStar

Mordar said:


> seriously, any source on this one?


Yeah, 





Earlier this year, Hogan was asking followers on twitter for video ideas, and someone actually suggested this...and Hogan did it, trying to be Snooki, insanely cringy to watch.. Theres other embarrassing videos of his on the same youtube channel such as;






Hogan's best Gaga impersonation?, of course its as cringy as the other video..


----------



## xvampmanx

RuthStar said:


> Yeah,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this year, Hogan was asking followers on twitter for video ideas, and someone actually suggested this...and Hogan did it, trying to be Snooki, insanely cringy to watch.. Theres other embarrassing videos of his on the same youtube channel such as;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogan's best Gaga impersonation?, of course its as cringy as the other video..


O....M....G....


----------



## Global Dominotion




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Godfather-




----------



## Godfather-




----------



## tommo010

We need a Gif of Sandow waving is hand to his music


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## TRDBaron

"Leave like a slut" :lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Global Dominotion said:


>


that parenting. :lmao


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## awesomeshit




----------



## RyanPelley




----------



## Steve.

Why the hell not...


----------



## Jammy




----------



## Ray

Jammy said:


>


Holy shit does Austin look huge. What the fuck. That's insane.


----------



## wkdsoul

Jesus, these are really stretching the meaning of funny.... ¬_¬


----------



## Headliner

Does anyone have a picture of the apparent CM Punk troll face from commentary last night.


----------



## ratedR3:16

Jammy said:


>


bald and beard is the GOAT look


----------



## Jammy




----------



## JT Martin

Anybody got gif of Daniel Bryan with his veins bulging?


----------



## Necramonium

Being a wrestling fan can save your life and/or business one day! :cool2









http://www.ircz.de/static/pics/2012/07/31_09_15_34/Hgs1z.gif


----------



## awesomeshit

best chair shot ever! ECW level.


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Jammy

Dumb kid, what a retard.


----------



## Rated R™




----------



## Necramonium

Lol, good commercial...









Gotta love Punk.:cool2


----------



## Alim




----------



## Alim

Double post


----------



## RockCold

Jammy said:


>


These three were Monday Night Wars. The greatest.


----------



## krai999

i know it's not a picture but the video's funny as well


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Ziggler Mark said:


>











​


----------



## The Livid One




----------



## tommo010

Necramonium said:


> Lol, good commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Punk.:cool2


The question begs why the hell does King have a roll of duct tape :hmm:


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

tommo010 said:


> The question begs why the hell does King have a roll of duct tape :hmm:


Same reason he's wearing a t-shirt that says "Submission" on it.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

cmpunking, the best shit ever since planking


----------



## nailerz10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEB5a-EMGo


----------



## Humad

Best thread ever! lol


----------



## SAMOA

World Wide said:


> You realise that by quoting the image, even more people will see the spoiler now, right?


You do realise that I dont particularly care. The spoiler was a page or 2 back so I think its highley likely people would of seen the spoiler regardless. If you'll excuse me im going to have a quick sit down as my ribs are hurting so much after reading through the last 10 pages of this hilarious thread (Sarcasm, Theres not 1 picture that has made me legit laugh) and then Im going to go look up the Smackdown Spoilers since some plank has already ruined the best part.


----------



## Necramonium

Bloodbath said:


> Same reason he's wearing a t-shirt that says "Submission" on it.





tommo010 said:


> The question begs why the hell does King have a roll of duct tape :hmm:


Isn't the tape used to keep the commentators table together at some points?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

And finally, You're Welcome:


----------



## tommo010

adrian_zombo said:


> And finally, You're Welcome:


So much awesome :yes


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## tommo010




----------



## Necramonium

*BBBOOOTTCCCHHH!!*


----------



## HHHbkDX

RyanPelley said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HotSauceCharlie




----------



## Chi Town Punk

:lmao "Fake card" :lmao


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## BANKSY




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## TRDBaron

Necramonium said:


> *BBBOOOTTCCCHHH!!*


:lmao I must've missed that one last monday.


----------



## DualShock




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## itssoeasy23

Ziggler Mark said:


>


----------



## STEVALD

^ True story lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> ^ True story lol


Except OTL was a four way, and NWO ended up being Ziggler instead.


----------



## Zankman Jack

andersonasshole900 said:


> Except OTL was a four way, and NWO ended up being Ziggler instead.


This, so, it's not really true... At all.


----------



## Alim

If you watch Big Brother you will get this


----------



## Cactus

Introducing the Sid Justice League...


----------



## Zankman Jack

Alim said:


> If you watch Big Brother you will get this


Huh? Big Brother?


----------



## Alim

Zankman Jack said:


> Huh? Big Brother?


The reality TV show

His son Frank is on there


----------



## Zankman Jack

Alim said:


> The reality TV show
> 
> His son Frank is on there


The chances of us who are not from the States or Canada or whatever knowing about that are pretty slim. 

Is it like a "celebrity" Big Brother or just one of the regular ones?


----------



## Alim

Zankman Jack said:


> The chances of us who are not from the States or Canada or whatever knowing about that are pretty slim.
> 
> Is it like a "celebrity" Big Brother or just one of the regular ones?


It's just a normal one. He just happens to be Psycho Sid's son who is currently unemployed. Though the other houseguests don't know that he is the son of a professional wrestler.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Alim said:


> It's just a normal one. He just happens to be Psycho Sid's son who is currently unemployed. Though the other houseguests don't know that he is the son of a professional wrestler.


Well, people not knowing who's son he is isn't that surprising, tbh.


----------



## haribo

She noticed me


----------



## STEVALD

Zankman Jack said:


> This, so, it's not really true... At all.


I didn't mean to say that the comparison was all about consecutive PPVs.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## CruzControl

haribo said:


> She noticed me


I woulda done it too.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Ray

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, one of the hottest blonde chicks ever.










Oh. Foley too.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

psx71 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, one of the hottest blonde chicks ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Foley too.


LOL kid on the far right is the pool boy's son


----------



## Hammertron

flashback to the fam at the infamous rocky i quit match, its crazy to see how they have grown and even more new editions,


----------



## Ray

Beyond The Mat FTW


----------



## WPack911

Rated R™ said:


>



So awesome, so funny! Thanks for posting!


----------



## WPack911

haribo said:


> She noticed me


There is no way in hell I would not of have done the same thing, her ass would of a been a tractor beam for my eyes. I would of totally tried to get a pic and an autograph too though, lol.


----------



## dxbender




----------



## thetungwakou

from r/squaredcircle


----------



## The-Rock-Says

psx71 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, one of the hottest blonde chicks ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Foley too.


Hey, the one girl on the left and the boy on the right (that's not Foley's son) seen their dad get his ass kicked by The Great One. Started to cry and everything.


----------



## Zeppex

R we sure the guy in purple isn't his son? wiki says he has 4 kids and a boy is the oldest? Could it be him or not pictured?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Recently made this after reading about this *Video* posted on the forums.








​


----------



## Chi Town Punk

Crimson 3:16™;11833271 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AlbertWesker

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


lol @ the MIZ at an AFL game (Aussie Rules)


----------



## TRDBaron

haribo said:


> She noticed me


:lol I can understand how that would be awkward but we are men, and we will look at women's asses.


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

^someone photoshop those girls and make them Ostriches.


----------



## ratedR3:16

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


that ziggler one is amazing


----------



## ratedR3:16

Found this on Jerichos twitter


----------



## Proc

There was a special kind of celebration at a Mexican football/soccer game. Worth watching even if you are not a fan of the game.


Just awesome.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

psx71 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, one of the hottest blonde chicks ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Foley too.


I can't be the only to think the oldest boy in the purple shirts, looks the most like Foley out of all of his children in that picture? 

Also, would have thought the wife was Ivory if I didn't know better.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

creepy Sheamus poster in the back...


----------



## PacoAwesome

SonoShion said:


>


Is the leader of an Ostrich Posse and has his entourage of hot Asian bitches? Rey is such a boss.


----------



## ChrisK

I wish I had more to contribute to this thread, but I don't. So I will reserve my Rep giving from the ole red-rage battles and distribute it wholly to the contributors here  keep it up guys, my favourite thread of any forum!!


----------



## tommo010

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> creepy Sheamus poster in the back...


Could this be the new "CM Punk is not impressed" fad :lmao


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

tommo010 said:


> Could this be the new "CM Punk is not impressed" fad :lmao


Condescending Rey


----------



## tommo010

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Condescending Rey


I was thinking the creepy Sheamus over his shoulder


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

tommo010 said:


> I was thinking the creepy Sheamus over his shoulder


Oh Lol. I think this Sheamus could be the new Pedobear.


----------



## DualShock

SonoShion said:


>










[/url][/IMG]


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>





DualShock said:


> [/url][/IMG]



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery

SonoShion said:


>


He's thinking they all botch less then you Sin Cara


----------



## BrokenWater




----------



## Skullduggery

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Don't know of its racist or funny but it made me :lmao


----------



## Jammy




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Ray

Smith_Jensen said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## dude69

Ziggler Mark said:


>


what a champ


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Jammy said:


>


I knew someone was gonna make it. :lmao :lmao :lmao

LOL @ the CM punk/AJ Lee pic.


----------



## BBoiz94

itssoeasy23 said:


>


What's even funnier is, I don't remember any. At least for Punk/Show/Cena, I briefly remembered most, it not, all, of them.


----------



## BBoiz94

Punk's #1 Fan said:


> :lmao "Fake card" :lmao


That better be in the upper card.


----------



## Strats




----------



## Duke Silver

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Goldberg? :lol


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Duke Droese said:


> Goldberg? :lol


Exactly my thought. Everything else is right (except maybe SCSA as well, just 'cos of Lesnar's monstrous physique) but Lesnar's an impeccable athlete, way ahead of Goldberg... and I'm actually a fan of Goldberg even though I only saw his WWE run.


----------



## BBoiz94

wwecruz said:


> Uh wut


Tbh, I find that pretty entertaining. At least it got me, and the crowd, going.. Well, it's better than a Khali Vs Big Show match right? 
That superplex. -Mother of God-


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

GIFSoup

Randy Being Boss
(made this one myself)


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Strats

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> GIFSoup
> 
> Randy Being Boss
> (made this one myself)


Ugh :gun: Gif Soup

Worst gif site


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

[youtube]Y7_tXVFke[/youtube]

Crying at TPTP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7_tXVFke_4&list=PLF5E10006490DE96D&index=5&feature=plpp_video


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Chrome




----------



## Bullydully

Jammy said:


>


:lmao This was all kinds of awesome.


----------



## DualShock

ChromeMan said:


>


Great:lmao

Everyone else noticed the similarity?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> GIFSoup
> 
> Randy Being Boss
> (made this one myself)


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao



Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Well, off to rep a few folks in this thread, again. LOL


----------



## virus21




----------



## chargebeam

Mozza said:


> Crying at TPTP


Also, LOL at Kaitlyn talking about fucking Jonathan Taylor Thomas. Completely forgot about that kid.


----------



## Batman

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Goldberg the best athlete? :lmao
Also Brock Lesnar is the youngest WWE Champion. Randy Orton is the youngest World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Bullydully




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Not particularly funny, but since I did make it and there's a few things on here that aren't funny, I figured, why not, brother?








*$ :vince $*​


----------



## DJ2334

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Not particularly funny, but since I did make it and there's a few things on here that aren't funny, I figured, why not, brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$ :vince $*​


Haha, love it. Big Gears fan.


----------



## Pro Royka

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Not particularly funny, but since I did make it and there's a few things on here that aren't funny, I figured, why not, brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$ :vince $*​


It should have been Gears of War but the word "War" would be upside down, to make it more clear. But its an awesome pic (Y).


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

DualShock said:


> Great:lmao
> 
> Everyone else noticed the similarity?


"You wanna wear a mask!?"




Peaks at the very en4. "MAKE THE CHOICE!"


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## dietjuice

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Recently made this after reading about this *Video* posted on the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Way too awesome


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

GIFSoup

Edge vs Laptop


----------



## Vyed

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


whats up with the pedo bear in this pic? creepy.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## virus21




----------



## ABK




----------



## Pro Royka

From FB.


----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CMojicaAce said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Vyed said:


> whats up with the pedo bear in this pic? creepy.


not nearly as creepy as the fact of you having a picture of miz and maryse in you sig...


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## KO Bossy

Crimson 3:16™;11847374 said:


>












My reaction every time I see anything related to that travesty of a match from Extreme Rules...


----------



## totoyotube

someone please make a gif of kaz playing with that Styles doll. Be much appreciated XD


----------



## Adramelech

totoyotube said:


> someone please make a gif of kaz playing with that Styles doll. Be much appreciated XD


How about I just link to one? 8*D


----------



## Praetorian Guard

Adramelech said:


> How about I just link to one?


LOL, that was ze best! Kazarian and Daniels are comedy gold.


----------



## tommo010

This ones just for K2fan and shows how easily shes replaced :troll




Lol @ Dolph as soon as I saw this on Smackdown I know there'd be a gif of it


----------



## netty

tommo010 said:


> This ones just for K2fan and shows how easily shes replaced :troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ Dolph as soon as I saw this on Smackdown I know there'd be a gif of it



Kelly Kelly looks fucking awesome with her kissing pose


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Zankman Jack

One of the most awesome Botched Spot "Great moments for a heel turn" yet!


----------



## Cactus




----------



## KO Bossy

Zankman Jack said:


> One of the most awesome Botched Spot "Great moments for a heel turn" yet!


IT WAS ME ALL ALONG, AMERICA!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

KO Bossy said:


> IT WAS ME ALL ALONG, AMERICA!


AW, SONUVABITCH!!!


----------



## li/<o

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


LOL and its so truth my same reaction when I saw that.


----------



## STEVALD

Dafuq?


----------



## chronoxiong

Don't know if that was posted but it looked like it hurt like hell!!!


----------



## KO Bossy

chronoxiong said:


> Don't know if that was posted but it looked like it hurt like hell!!!


My man Sonjay Dutt.:jordan2


----------



## Alim

He looks kind of like Low Ki there


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

tommo010 said:


> This ones just for K2fan and shows how easily shes replaced :troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ Dolph as soon as I saw this on Smackdown I know there'd be a gif of it


I knew someone would post this and Kelly Kelly hasent been replaced!!!!! She is apprentely going on the Smackdown tour of Japan this week and will be in matches against Natalya. WWE have obviously took Kelly Kelly off the Summerslam advert since she wont be there as she hasent been on tv since going on her break


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I knew someone would post this and Kelly Kelly hasent been replaced!!!!! She is apprentely going on the Smackdown tour of Japan this week and will be in matches against Natalya. WWE have obviously took Kelly Kelly off the Summerslam advert since she wont be there as she hasent been on tv since going on her break


>Gets replaced off an advert
>claims she hasn't been replaced

You need to learn the meaning of the word.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

My old sigs.


----------



## Simply...amazing




----------



## OldschoolHero

can someone make a meme of Orton about him not being punished at all, despite it being his 2 wellness strike and like his 5th time getting in trouble with the wwe. Seriously, dude has got wins over two of the 3 number one contenders in the wwe.


----------



## HHHGame78

I made this one. #firelawler


----------



## all in all...




----------



## kobra860

We need a pic of Heyman facepalming before Lesnar speaks on the mic.


----------



## Chrome

^ Since ya asked...










:lmao :lmao


----------



## That Guy

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Dafuq?


I want to know why or how


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

ChromeMan said:


> ^ Since ya asked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


I missed that during the show, this actually made me LOL, I can see a lot of Meme's coming from this.


----------



## Godfather-




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Godfather- said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao









^dunno why, found this funny as shit


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^dunno why, found this funny as shit


haha thats brilliant


----------



## kobra860

ChromeMan said:


> ^ Since ya asked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


lol. Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

If I may beg your indulgence for a moment,
































































... You're welcome.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Cactus said:


>


for sheer WTF factor alone, i gotta rep this.


----------



## xvampmanx

chronoxiong said:


> Don't know if that was posted but it looked like it hurt like hell!!!


and yet its not a DQ, clearly a dick bounce.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

That's your average indy wrestler theses days....CRAP.


----------



## BULLY

Added caption.


----------



## JT Martin

Why don't we have a Ryback meme?


----------



## virus21

tommo010 said:


> This ones just for K2fan and shows how easily shes replaced :troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ Dolph as soon as I saw this on Smackdown I know there'd be a gif of it


Looks like Eve is shaking her tits


----------



## ratedR3:16

ChromeMan said:


> ^ Since ya asked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


hahaha


----------



## STEVALD

EDIT: Found another one lol


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD

These aren't really funny, but thought of sharing them as they're quite good to be used in avatars or signatures. Didn't post em in the GFX section as I don't own this stuff.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Zankman Jack

Good ones.

Lol, Freight Train again. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy

xvampmanx said:


> and yet its not a DQ, clearly a dick bounce.


It was an Ultimate X Match, DQs aren't a factor.



The-Rock-Says said:


> That's your average indy wrestler theses days....CRAP.


:StephenA



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> EDIT: Found another one lol


I guess you could say he committed a...fella-ny?


----------



## Dark Storm

Put the brogue to the floor.


----------



## Ruth

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Who's depicted in this one?


----------



## Dark Storm

Froot said:


> Who's depicted in this one?


Steamboat?


----------



## Chrome

That Sheamus pic gave me an idea.

Rockstar Games and WWE are proud to present...











Also found this while searching through Tumblr...










:delrio


----------



## conorj

Percy knows what he likes


----------



## James1o1o




----------



## STEVALD

conorj said:


>


This one has been posted more than once before, and it gives me a chuckle every time I look at it. :lol


----------



## EyebrowRaiser

Percy Watson one made me laugh like hell.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

ChromeMan said:


> ^ Since ya asked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Wow lol I didnt even notice this during the show. Lol at Heyman that says it all. But just look at Brock he really has got into shape and is looking such a beast


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wow lol I didnt even notice this during the show. Lol at Heyman that says it all. But just look at Brock he really has got into shape and is looking such a beast


Same, don't think I even took it the way everybody else did. Then when I read it on here, I was like "OOOOOOOHHHHHH, I see now" LOL.


----------



## JypeK




----------



## Skullduggery

James1o1o said:


>


:lmao


----------



## xvampmanx

ChromeMan said:


> That Sheamus pic gave me an idea.
> 
> Rockstar Games and WWE are proud to present...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found this while searching through Tumblr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :delrio


1st pic: be a star steal a car.
2nd pic: wtf is tha, oh its sheamus. he accepted the shark side.


----------



## Killmonger




----------



## tommo010

From her Twitter it made me :lol


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## conorj




----------



## Green Light

None of these forced "memes" are funny


----------



## WPack911

From AJ's twitter:

@WWEAJLee I've found the @CMPunk of party cats, take a look:










LOL!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

That is awesome. :rocky


----------



## conorj




----------



## Rocky Mark

the cat is not impressed 

should be a new smiley


----------



## Shazayum

conorj said:


> Percy knows what he likes


Okay, this one is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Brimstone-x

WWCturbo said:


>


So THATS why he's always saying FEED ME MORE, he's ripped.


----------



## just1988

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> These aren't really funny, but thought of sharing them as they're quite good to be used in avatars or signatures. Didn't post em in the GFX section as I don't own this stuff.


*I don't know who made these or why...but they're fucking awesome!*


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## TheVladMan




----------



## #dealwithit

I would pay a good amount of money to have a poster of that.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Adramelech

-Extra- said:


>


Came here to post that. I totally forgot that even happened until it was recently brought up, and I usually remember dumb wrestling minutiae like that.

At least now we know who is behind Aces & Eights.


----------



## James1o1o

-Extra- said:


>


No way. Is that her? 

EDIT: Just realized that Jay Lethal was the guy AJ went with. I wonder if she left him at the altar also!


----------



## Geeve

Inspired by the Jericho/Nash twitter drama.


----------



## Superior Quality




----------



## conorj




----------



## HHHGame78




----------



## dude69

HHHGame78 said:


>


when did that happen?


----------



## wkdsoul

Bananas said:


> I would pay a good amount of money to have a poster of that.


Get a custom one made.. 

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/cr/design/pt-zazzle_print

There are other sites, i've had a few done.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## HHHGame78

dude69 said:


> when did that happen?








Go to 11:35. He says it there.


----------



## James1o1o

HHHGame78 said:


> Go to 11:35. He says it there.


Depends if you count his title reign the night Punk came back.


----------



## HHHGame78

dude69 said:


> when did that happen?





James1o1o said:


> Depends if you count his title reign the night Punk came back.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_Champions

http://www.wwe.com/classics/titlehistory/wwechampionship

It is counted, that was #9.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Rated R™

^^ :lmao :lmao


----------



## tommo010

and look how much K2s rope running has improved fpalm


----------



## Killmonger




----------



## pinofreshh

tommo010 said:


> and look how much K2s rope running has improved fpalm














but seriously. i love AJ, but they need to pull her out of this GM role and throw her back into the ring so the wwe can evicerate and dispose of K2 like common trash.


----------



## pinofreshh

RiZE said:


>


HHAHAHAAHAHA.

everytime i watch this, i keep thinking of the family guy episode where lois's brother has hauntings about this :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

RiZE said:


>


:lmao That punch after the promo Punk gave on commentary was comedy. Show is awesome.


----------



## totoyotube

Froot said:


>


wow, Darren Young has a tag Title


----------



## NAJMOK

youtu.be/FDbWm4RPp10
fix plz


----------



## Skullduggery

Froot said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CruzControl

NAJMOK said:


> youtu.be/FDbWm4RPp10
> fix plz







:lmao


----------



## Necramonium

He's back


----------



## Tim Legend

RiZE said:


>


This is hilarious... :lmao

Leave it to punk to make that shitty lazy flailing excuse for a Punch look almost somewhat formidable...


----------



## Mordar

Necramonium said:


> He's back


:yes:


----------



## WPack911

Necramonium said:


> He's back


LOL, that was awesome! He like most people missed that Miami Gators reference though, the Miami Gators are fictional team from Back to the Future II, Marty sees a hologram saying they were swept by the Chicago Cubs in the World Series when he first get's to the year 2015. Cena was trying to play off of Punk's Grey's Sports Almanac BttF II reference, but got way to obscure for anyone but the big BttF fans (like myself) to get his joke. Hope this clears this up at least on this board for good.

Oh and I am sorry, but I love the way AJ said "also" that shit was damn cute.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

HHHGame78 said:


>


Yeah he probably was either counting the night he won it, then Punk returned last year, or he's on about reigns with both world titles!


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## Cookie Monster

wwecruz said:


> :lmao




:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Strats

wwecruz said:


> :lmao



I cried with laughter


----------



## Humph

This thread has had more views than 105 countries have people.


----------



## Hal_Jordan

Necramonium said:


> He's back


Brilliant...


----------



## Honey Bucket

wwecruz said:


> :lmao


That is AMAZING! Still better than Cole and Lawler, ha!


----------



## Kazz




----------



## tommo010

wwecruz said:


> :lmao


I don't get this video, JR called this return anyway and did a pretty job of selling Jericho after in my opinion they spoiled the return by revealing Jericho clotheslining the torch carrier.


----------



## dude69

HHHGame78 said:


> Go to 11:35. He says it there.


ah ok, watched RAW but i must of missed it. cheers


----------



## Honey Bucket

tommo010 said:


> I don't get this video, JR called this return anyway and did a pretty job of selling Jericho after in my opinion they spoiled the return by revealing Jericho clotheslining the torch carrier.


It's just a JR impression, settle down!


----------



## Abstrakt

Necramonium said:


> He's back


No one got the Miami Gators reference?? lol

EDIT: Nevermind lol



WPack911 said:


> LOL, that was awesome! He like most people missed that Miami Gators reference though, the Miami Gators are fictional team from Back to the Future II, Marty sees a hologram saying they were swept by the Chicago Cubs in the World Series when he first get's to the year 2015. Cena was trying to play off of Punk's Grey's Sports Almanac BttF II reference, but got way to obscure for anyone but the big BttF fans (like myself) to get his joke. Hope this clears this up at least on this board for good.
> 
> Oh and I am sorry, but I love the way AJ said "also" that shit was damn cute.


----------



## WPack911

Abstrakt said:


> No one got the Miami Gators reference?? lol


I got it, I explained it a couple pages back, just seems like you have really got to know your BttF II to get it though.

I think most people thought he mixed up the Miami Hurricanes and Florida Gators, but really it was just playing off of Punk's Greys Sports Almanac BttF reference.


----------



## More Stables




----------



## Abstrakt

WPack911 said:


> I got it, I explained it a couple pages back, just seems like you have really got to know your BttF II to get it though.
> 
> I think most people thought he mixed up the Miami Hurricanes and Florida Gators, but really it was just playing off of Punk's Greys Sports Almanac BttF reference.


Yea I actually edited my post with your reply lol. Probably While you were replying haha. Still watch that awesome trilogy to this day.


----------



## Honey Bucket

^ Those rare photos of WWE performers are really fucking cool. Especially the Andre pic.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

ALL MEGA STARS


----------



## More Stables

Marty Vibe said:


> ^ Those rare photos of WWE performers are really fucking cool. Especially the Andre pic.




glad you like them. if i stumble upon anymore i'll post em up. 

And yeah...Andre was SUPER young in that picture!


----------



## More Stables




----------



## WPack911

Abstrakt said:


> Yea I actually edited my post with your reply lol. Probably While you were replying haha. Still watch that awesome trilogy to this day.


Yeah I see that, thanks for the props! Yeah that trilogy is just so awesome, I have seen all 3 movies countless times and I could still watch it countless more.


----------



## Zankman Jack

1. It's weird to see Randy friendly with Kennedy, since most of us assume that he got him fired.
2. Punk wasn't even impressed when he met SCSA at a young age, lol.
3. Who is that with Drew, Gabriel and Slater? Is that Masters?
4. I wonder whose wedding is that?


----------



## More Stables




----------



## Zankman Jack

O.K., no I wonder who those 2 kids are. xD


----------



## Honey Bucket

More Stables said:


>


Hahahaha! Looks like he swallowed a fucking coat hanger!


----------



## Shazayum

DEM SHOULDERS.


----------



## Necramonium

Is this from where he stated that when he met SCSA that he kept his autograph for years. And no wonder he got picked on. X-D


----------



## The-Rock-Says

How DARE they disrespect the GOAT like this. (Rock, not Flair) < For you smartasses.


----------



## Rock316AE

@More Stables, awesome old school pics, Rock/Flair and nWo/Hogan/Savage is classic. 










The two greatest performers and mic workers in the history of the business. The GOAT, and Ric Flair. A real feud between them in Flair's prime, or hell after that, would have been amazing. Just the promo exchange(even today), but at least we got them wrestling, unlike Rock/Macho Man.


----------



## #dealwithit

Look at Rock at 15, then Punk at 15 :lmao

EDIT - Although I am somewhat skeptical whether Rock is legit 15 in that picture. If it is legit, then he'd have had to have hit puberty when he was 9 or some shit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Bananas said:


> Look at Rock at 15, then Punk at 15 :lmao
> 
> EDIT - Although I am somewhat skeptical whether Rock is legit 15 in that picture. If it is legit, then he'd have had to have hit puberty when he was 9 or some shit.


It's not uncommon for guys to hit puberty early . I went to school with a guy and he had a fully grown goatee at the age of 15.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

^Are you referring to the man in your sig?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

adrian_zombo said:


> ^Are you referring to the man in your sig?


Yep. Me and Steve go way back.


----------



## Ray




----------



## The-Rock-Says

^ :rocky Fucking indy wrestling.


----------



## Adramelech

Bananas said:


> Look at Rock at 15, then Punk at 15 :lmao
> 
> EDIT - Although I am somewhat skeptical whether Rock is legit 15 in that picture. If it is legit, then he'd have had to have hit puberty when he was 9 or some shit.


When Rock was on Howard Stern years ago, he talked about losing his virginity when he was like 11 to his babysitter. I think it's pretty safe to say he's 15 in that picture.

The Rock was clearly molded out of steel and testosterone.




The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ :rocky Fucking indy wrestling.


DDT is not "indy wrestling" bro. They're on national television and have corporate sponsors.


----------



## The Livid One

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ :rocky Fucking indy wrestling.


Uhm, not. That's Danshoku Dino in DDT. DDT's financeers can eat the WWE 5 times over.


----------



## Strats




----------



## BooyakaDragon




----------



## SonoShion

Necramonium said:


>


:lmao Punk looks like a kid who is about to commit a killing spree at some highschool. Wow, I'm going to hell for this one.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Bulldog doesn't look impressed.


----------



## ratedR3:16

Cookie Monster said:


> Bulldog doesn't look impressed.


lol the irony


----------



## chrome2279

SonoShion said:


> :lmao Punk looks like a kid who is about to commit a killing spree at some highschool. Wow, I'm going to hell for this one.


that was funny,.. but dude who are the girls in your sig?


----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## kobra860

More Stables said:


>


Does The Undertaker have a perm?


----------



## Ray




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## TRDBaron

Crimson 3:16™;11868729 said:


>


:lol Cena's face expression is gold.


----------



## Pro Royka




----------



## SavageSloth

That MIB one is just wrong


----------



## WPack911

This is how Daniel Bryan used the D.E.N.N.I.S System on AJ. Enjoy!






Even AJ herself could not deny it as she posted on her twitter (@WWEAJLee) to a guy that tweeted her this video: "He did...He really did." Shows how cool she is reply back to a video like this IMO, lol.


----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Aloverssoulz

Not a picture, but Daniel Bryan punishing Hornswoggle for messing up a Tout http://www.tout.com/u/wwedanielbryan


----------



## Klee

*WMD*


----------



## CruzControl

Credit Wrestling with text


----------



## xvampmanx

Cloverleaf said:


> *WMD*


great shot kitty.


----------



## Mikecala98

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> :troll


Hey I recognize that!!


----------



## HHHGame78




----------



## Australian

that seriously is a sick counter


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Australian said:


>


"Here Sheamus have a "Great White" pu44le of spit!"
This ma4e my 4ay. LOL Robinson 4ucking for cover.


----------



## Pro Royka




----------



## Adramelech

Cloverleaf said:


> *WMD*


I didn't know Dolph Ziggler had a dog.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ LOL that dog is probably pretty chill, and that jerk cat is taking advantage of that. :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Medo

wwecruz said:


> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

wwecruz said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao This is not supposed to be funny but he made it with the random names. "THATS IT, BOBBY LASHLEY!".


----------



## Medo

*Can you smell what rey mysterio is cocking

:lmao*


----------



## Honey Bucket

I must've watched that JR clip about three times, and it's still making me crease up. The funniest thing I've seen in this thread.


----------



## Bullydully




----------



## RyanPelley

Oh Teddy <3


----------



## DaftFox

Bret Michaels. :lol


----------



## The Livid One

Get ready for the funniest shit ever. A gif of Rey Mysterio bursting in an explosion into a convenience store with two ostriches and beating up a customer.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

hahaha, the JR impression is priceless.


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## CruzControl

That dog sells more than Cena :lmao


----------



## Zen

The Livid One said:


> Get ready for the funniest shit ever. A gif of Rey Mysterio bursting in an explosion into a convenience store with two ostriches and beating up a customer.


OMG!!!! :lmao


----------



## Riddle101

Lol this scene is like watching a backstage brawl between a lot of wrestlers. They even have high spots in it.


----------



## virus21

Oh game glitches, you provide so much unintentional humor


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm gonna try to create more pictures of the things that AW said on his twitter. Unless, someone beats me to it....


----------



## Brimstone-x

^^Thats some badass predator technology on the go.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## The Livid One

virus21 said:


> Oh game glitches, you provide so much unintentional humor


nice cropping, didn't break the page or anything at all.


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## JypeK

SonoShion said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Oh god that was one of the most horrible things in wrestling history. 
Why doesn't TNA have that ramp anymore btw?


----------



## CruzControl

Cody Rhodes' dog carries him through a promo.


----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## HOJO




----------



## virus21

JypeK said:


> Oh god that was one of the most horrible things in wrestling history.
> Why doesn't TNA have that ramp anymore btw?


Probably because it was in the way and took up to much space



Brogue_Kick said:


>


Stephanie Meyer?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## virus21




----------



## KO Bossy




----------



## wkdsoul

KO Bossy said:


>


Too true.. (Y)


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ziggler is teaching the briefcase to sell now


----------



## michiganct

who's that on the top rope when the rope breaks. I think I've laughed at that the most today.


----------



## Adramelech

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler is teaching the briefcase to sell now


The briefcase has just been studying tapes.













michiganct said:


> who's that on the top rope when the rope breaks. I think I've laughed at that the most today.


Mike Awesome.


----------



## Rated R™

Adramelech said:


> The briefcase has just been studying tapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Awesome.


Ziggler is a good seller, but damn he made that RKO look horrible, face didn't even hit the mat, wouldn't be surprised if Orton gave him a few words after the match.


----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## Ray

This is the exact video


----------



## KO Bossy

Rated R™ said:


> Ziggler is a good seller, but damn he made that RKO look horrible, face didn't even hit the mat, wouldn't be surprised if Orton gave him a few words after the match.


And if that happened, I'd hope Ziggler would say "sorry about that Roidy, I won't let it happen again."

Seriously, Orton is the last person who should be opening his mouth up after the shit he's pulled. A botched RKO vs 60 suspension for drug use...which is the bigger screw up?


----------



## #dealwithit

Rated R™;11880256 said:


> Ziggler is a good seller, but damn he made that RKO look horrible, face didn't even hit the mat, wouldn't be surprised if Orton gave him a few words after the match.


He didn't time his bump well with that at all, and tried to compensate by overselling. Ziggler is a very good worker, and a good seller too, but for me sometimes he oversells a bit much. It works well at times (ie he takes the Brogue kick wonderfully and makes it look powerful a heck), but they way he flops around constantly can get a bit silly. There should be some consistency with regard to how to sell certain things. It's similar with how Rock would sell Stunners. It was just too over the top and made thing thing look hokey.

As for the Big Show thing. Different times. I knew as soon as AW made the Kobe joke that he was going to get in trouble. I didn't think he'd be fired, but thems the breaks.


----------



## Rated R™

Ziggs should have just taken the RKO direct to the face and laid his head back like he just went into coma, RKO's don't need you to sell a whole lot since your laying down when the move has been hit.


----------



## RatedR10




----------



## Adramelech

New advertising for the Saturday morning Saban Vortexx block featuring WWE Saturday Morning Slam. Cena in good company.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Adramelech said:


> New advertising for the Saturday morning Saban Vortexx block featuring WWE Saturday Morning Slam. Cena in good company.


I love how superman/batman are like "fuck this! I'm out"
Ironman is punching the ground in pain...


----------



## Daniel.Bryan




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Bushmaster

RatedR10 said:


>


Does anyone else say these in their AW voice lol. Know the joke is bad cuz what Rosa is going to is bad but i laughed.


----------



## andycarroll

It's from a game (Football Manager 2012)


----------



## The GOAT One

He's on a far too big wage!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

SoupMan Prime said:


> Does anyone else say these in their AW voice lol. Know the joke is bad cuz what Rosa is going to is bad but i laughed.


You shouldnt joke on that situation what Rosa is going through is wrong


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## grimeycarolina

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You shouldnt joke on that situation what Rosa is going through is wrong


why not? i think its funny


----------



## Dirtnose

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You shouldnt joke on that situation what Rosa is going through is wrong


You shouldn't like Kelly Kelly so much, what we go through from reading your comments on threads is wrong and also pretty funny


----------



## Zeppex

Ricardo's swag has no bounds. I bet he alrdy banged Kaitlyn.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Zeppex said:


> Ricardo's swag has now bounds. I bet he alrdy banged Kaitlyn.


Pure class is what he is. Even with his hand in his pocket, he has the pinky sticking out, a signal of manners.


----------



## Mordar

WWCturbo said:


>


that made me LOL IRL, I imagined the whole pic with trips and orton voices :lmao


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


The swag  you just know he has banged Kaitlyn


----------



## Necramonium

I know someone who loves his job! :cool2


----------



## magusnova

EDIT:Wrong place...


----------



## DualShock

Adramelech said:


> New advertising for the Saturday morning Saban Vortexx block featuring WWE Saturday Morning Slam. Cena in good company.


fpalm
Can Cena show anything else than this stupid You Cant See Me taunt. Seven years the same taunt with the same facial expression.

From the new Twitter account of Brian Jossie (Abraham Washington):lmao


----------



## A$AP




----------



## That Guy

When even Hogan facepalms you know it's bad.


----------



## MrAxew

DualShock said:


> fpalm
> From the new Twitter account of Brian Jossie (Abraham Washington):lmao


----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Deebow

Adramelech said:


> New advertising for the Saturday morning Saban Vortexx block featuring WWE Saturday Morning Slam. Cena in good company.


Why is Cena on there twice?


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

andycarroll said:


> It's from a game (Football Manager 2012)




HAHA ! thats brilliant


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## ChrisK

michiganct said:


> who's that on the top rope when the rope breaks. I think I've laughed at that the most today.


Mike Awesome. He was awesome 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Awesome


----------



## tommo010

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The swag  you just know he has banged Kaitlyn


I love how you defend kelly kelly every time someone remarks on her banging a member of the roster but yet you make comments like this every time another Diva is shown with a guy or gets TV time. :hmm:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Could someone please make a GIF of CM Punk mocking John Cena's well-known comeback from last night?


----------



## oinker34

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Mark Out Man! This guy is AWESOME!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.




----------



## The 3D BluePrint.




----------



## CruzControl

Wrestling with Text


----------



## KO Bossy

The 3D BluePrint. said:


>


Haha Punk a bigger star than Angle. Casuals are such morons.


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## xvampmanx

ben_fletch said:


>


NOOOOO!!! its true, wwe really is a opRAW


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

THE ONE MAN BANNNNND BAY-BAYYYYYYYY!!










And this:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RatedR10 said:


>


Ah shit...


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

ben_fletch said:


>


Can someone explain this?


----------



## ratedR3:16

ben_fletch said:


>


if damien sandow took over, this is what raw would look like.


----------



## KO Bossy

ben_fletch said:


>












I say, riveting contest, old chap!

Ah yes! A sterling display of athleticism, if I do say so myself!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Can someone explain this?


Most likely it's The Elaborate Entrance of Chad Deity.


----------



## will94




----------



## superfudge

adrian_zombo said:


> THE ONE MAN BANNNNND BAY-BAYYYYYYYY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:


You so got those off With Leather's Best & Worst column


----------



## JamesCurtis24




----------



## Jammy

What time is it, Sin Cara?










Thats not a botch, btw, only the GOAT Sin Cara can do a solo Superplex.


----------



## TexasRangerCarl

will94 said:


>


Lol


----------



## Jammy

Not sure if posted, deserves to be seen repeatedly though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

DOSE ASS


----------



## Bro

:durant3:durant3:durant3:durant3:durant3


----------



## KO Bossy

Jammy said:


> What time is it, Sin Cara?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a botch, btw, only the GOAT Sin Cara can do a solo Superplex.


Hahahahaha! Look at how Sin Cara is getting all excited.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Jammy said:


> What time is it, Sin Cara?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a botch, btw, only the GOAT Sin Cara can do a solo Superplex.


:lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Jammy said:


> Not sure if posted, deserves to be seen repeatedly though.


The last name 'Butkis' will no longer bother me...because this will now come to min4. zonk.



adrian_zombo said:


> And this:


This remin4s me of a mortal kombat frien4ship. I love it.


----------



## A$AP

Jammy said:


> Not sure if posted, deserves to be seen repeatedly though.


God, I would do disgusting, unholy things to Kaitlyn. 

:ass


----------



## TexasRangerCarl

EdgeEX said:


> God, I would do disgusting, unholy things to Kaitlyn.
> 
> :ass



Damn, never knew she existed till I watched Last RAW. 

BTW I wouldn't blame you, that ass and them thighs are as sexy as fuck, loving the hair too.


----------



## TRDBaron

EdgeEX said:


> God, I would do disgusting, unholy things to Kaitlyn.
> 
> :ass


Yup, she's ridiculously hot, Layla too.


----------



## Adramelech

Jammy said:


> Not sure if posted, deserves to be seen repeatedly though.


----------



## thetungwakou




----------



## STEVALD

Wait, this one's *EPIC!*


----------



## Australian

Jammy said:


> Not sure if posted, deserves to be seen repeatedly though.


ohh yeah :cool2


----------



## The Streak

Love the way Kaitlyn's arse jiggles for like 0.1 seconds after, OUTRAGEOUS.


----------



## -Extra-

WWE's new midcard champions since moving to 3H shows










CM Punk's opposite


----------



## Praetorian Guard

Jammy said:


> Not sure if posted, deserves to be seen repeatedly though.












Jericho knows what's up.


----------



## kregnaz

Adramelech said:


>


Soooo, who's gonna edit the Brazzers logo in? :lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack

I never got the hate on Burke, must be the Punk fanboys.
---
Kaitlyn IS indeed hot. 
---
Some good stuff guys, lol.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## chronoxiong

Jammy said:


> Not sure if posted, deserves to be seen repeatedly though.


Holy mother of God. Kaitlyn's ass jiggled for 0.1 seconds!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

kregnaz said:


> Soooo, who's gonna edit the Brazzers logo in? :lmao


I'm not sure you understand when that joke should be used. fpalm


----------



## Alim

Adramelech said:


>


I want to use this gif in my sig LOL


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Jammy said:


> What time is it, Sin Cara?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a botch, btw, only the GOAT Sin Cara can do a solo Superplex.


"Good heavens, just look at the time" :lmao


----------



## Jammy

Zoomed in version. Found it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Jammy said:


> Zoomed in version. Found it.


----------



## Chrome

Jammy said:


> Zoomed in version. Found it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Jammy said:


> Zoomed in version. Found it.


:yum:


----------



## Medo

:faint:


----------



## Bushmaster

did you guys just notice Kaitlyn. She has been amazing for a while :ass :datass :yum:

#1 for me


----------



## Adramelech

Jammy said:


> Zoomed in version. Found it.


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Oxidamus

Emotion Blur said:


> I'm not sure you understand when that joke should be used. fpalm


Never?
They fucking suck.


----------



## krai999




----------



## thetungwakou

Adramelech said:


>


UNSTOPPABLE!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Oxitron said:


> Never?
> They fucking suck.


They do. At first they were somewhat amusing, but lordy, at some point you have to realize that most every WWE picture could be misconstrued like that. :no:

But at least if you have to, know when to use it.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## KO Bossy

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Thank you Paul Heyman for summing up my feelings on this particular spot very nicely.


----------



## haribo




----------



## Jammy

Heyman's lawsuits have hurt Triple H's finances. It looks bad.


----------



## ben_fletch

haribo said:


>


Dem thighs!


----------



## Zophiel




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Kaitlyns body is fine but my god her hair is ridiculous. It looks like yoghurt.


----------



## awesomeshit

haribo said:


>


Dem tits! would destroy Kaitlyn like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

She'd more than likely destroy you, but that's beside the point


----------



## TexasRangerCarl

haribo said:


>


I'd put my wiener between her buns, rear or front doesn't matter.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

TexasRangerCarl said:


> *I'd put my wiener between her buns*, rear or front doesn't matter.


Please tell me you're under 18.


----------



## BULLY

haribo said:


>


I would do nasty things to this girl.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

chronoxiong said:


>


Haha :lmao.


----------



## xvampmanx

haribo said:


>


the ultimate diva


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Kaitlyn UW look. Hell yeah. Hope she rocks this for the Halloween episo4e in a match.


----------



## TexasRangerCarl

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Please tell me you're under 18.



Problem ? :troll


----------



## CruzControl

I'd let her destroy me


----------



## tommo010




----------



## Zankman Jack

Kaitlyn is just so hot.


----------



## Jockey89

Anyone got the Triple H 'Me. Me Everywhere' picture?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

tommo010 said:


>


Easy there, Punk.


----------



## Dark Storm

KO Bossy said:


> Thank you Paul Heyman for summing up my feelings on this particular spot very nicely.


In fairness, Punk's attempt at a Protoplex was bollocks too.


adrian_zombo said:


> She'd more than likely destroy you, but that's beside the point


Some would say that's entirely the point!


haribo said:


>


Oh yeah, entirely the point.....


----------



## JY57

Jammy said:


> Zoomed in version. Found it.


damn kaitlyn


----------



## totoyotube

someone must show the brooke Hogan fall.


And I got a request, you know when Early Hebner took the title from bobby roode at the last TNA ppv? Replace hebers face with john cenas face for a gif XD


----------



## Virgil_85

This was a funny wrestling pictures thread. It's now a Kaitlyn fap thread. I'm OK with this.


----------



## BrokenWater

Jockey89 said:


> Anyone got the Triple H 'Me. Me Everywhere' picture?










Here it is, my good sir.


----------



## BULLY

JY57 said:


> damn kaitlyn


Damn Kaitlyn indeed. Layla has a good body, but nowhere near as good as Kaitlyn and tries too hard to be sexy IMO.


----------



## JY57

BULLY said:


> Damn Kaitlyn indeed. Layla has a good body, but nowhere near as good as Kaitlyn and tries too hard to be sexy IMO.


Not a big Layla fan anyways. Eve IMO looks better in photoshoots than on TV. Kaitlyn is whole different league than the others.


----------



## KO Bossy

Why is everyone so gung ho on Kaitlyn? I really don't find her that attractive...something I'm missing? She's got big tits, that's really about it, it seems.


----------



## STEVALD

These aren't funny, but

*nWo!*









*And this is Kane's son, I read. The small blonde machine:*


----------



## Praetorian Guard

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *And this is Kane's son, I read. The small blonde machine:*


LOL @ R-Truth, Lil' Jimmy could close his eyes the whole way and no one would know!

Kane's kid is so cute, must be hard to be away from your kids so much.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Vanishing Vision

It seem like everyone here love muscular girl like Kaitlyn, i'm so out of place lol.


----------



## Jockey89

BrokenWater said:


> Here it is, my good sir.


Thank you very much ha. Simple but effective.


----------



## dietjuice

This is Amazing


----------



## vanderhevel

dietjuice said:


> This is Amazing


ha i actually said to my brother, "that shit looked like a raging demon." when it happened


----------



## xvampmanx

tommo010 said:


>


looks like punk is on crack


----------



## kobra860

Adramelech said:


> New advertising for the Saturday morning Saban Vortexx block featuring WWE Saturday Morning Slam. Cena in good company.


The Power Rangers are STILL on?! That show won't die.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

dietjuice said:


> This is Amazing


Old school Mortal Kombat graphics style.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke




----------



## Alex DeLarge

Bloodbath said:


>


My stomach hurts from laughing so hard. Dat's some epic trollin right dere


----------



## STEVALD

"restler" lol


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Zeppex

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Old school Mortal Kombat graphics style.


I was thinking more Street Fighter types, seems similar or exactly like a move Akuma does.


----------



## BULLY

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


LOL. These are fucking terrible.


----------



## Domenico

Bloodbath;
[IMG said:


> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427231_435242069848186_521883314_n.jpg[/IMG]





Takertheman said:


> My stomach hurts from laughing so hard. Dat's some epic trollin right dere


:lmao


----------



## Green Light




----------



## Proc

totoyotube said:


> someone must show the brooke Hogan fall.


----------



## virus21

kobra860 said:


> The Power Rangers are STILL on?! That show won't die.


And it isn't even the current season, its Lost Galaxy which came out in 1998! And unless they censor the shit out of it, it will probably be the most mature show on the lineup


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Kingdom




----------



## Jerichosaurus

Vanishing Vision said:


> It seem like everyone here love muscular girl like Kaitlyn, i'm so out of place lol.


I feel the same way lol. She isn't attractive to me at all.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


WWE: The Sitcom beat you to it.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Green Light said:


>


:lmao
_________________

I apologize if this was already posted (credit - wrestling with text):










Otunga: B A Star, kids.

Kofi: LOL, fuck that!


----------



## Van Hammer

Has anyone made a gif of brooke busting her ass yet? That shit was too funny!

Sent from my SPH-M580BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## A$AP

Other than the Storm one, those are all horrible. fpalm


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Ray

Looks like Bork is hitting up on that John Cena demographic 8*D


----------



## Callisto

Brooke seems enamored by daddy's cock.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Chi Town Punk

kobra860 said:


> The Power Rangers are STILL on?! That show won't die.


Because The Power Rangers is GOAT son, but the one advertised looks like an old one to me.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

Tommy-V said:


>


This is really nice! Now I have another reason to hate her


----------



## Yeah1993

So some people here see a long post they think isn't good and feel the need to quote the whole thing just to say that? Seriously.


----------



## just1988

Tommy-V said:


>


I'm not particularly a fan of hers but this makes me like her a little bit more, the grace she displayed was nice.


----------



## The Livid One

EdgeEX said:


> Other than the Storm one, those are all horrible. fpalm


Do you seriously need to quote 10 pictures and break the page after 5 posts just to type that shitty one liner? Jesus fuckin Christ.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

The Livid One said:


> Do you seriously need to quote 10 pictures and break the page after 5 posts just to type that shitty one liner? Jesus fuckin Christ.


I know, but do you really have to take time out of your day to say that? Do I need to say this?

I'm confused now.

The Brook one actually makes me like her more, she didn't look like a bumbling fool just someone who fell.


----------



## STEVALD

Those who tried WWE's Android app must be pretty aware of this:


----------



## Jammy

Who says John Cena can't sell. Look at him sell fatigue!! GOAT selling.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Jammy said:


> Who says John Cena can't sell. Look at him sell fatigue!! GOAT selling.



bahhhhhhhh hahahahah thats hilarious


----------



## robertdeniro

*Spider-Kane.*


----------



## A$AP

The Livid One said:


> Do you seriously need to quote 10 pictures and break the page after 5 posts just to type that shitty one liner? Jesus fuckin Christ.


Me stating his pictures aren't funny is a one liner? Damn I'm a witty motherfucker. Stop taking the Internet so seriously lol.

I'll make sure to not quote anyone again in order to avoid you popping a blood vessel or something.


----------



## ChrisK

It's not the quoting, it's being lazy and quoting the entire post with several images, stretching the page and making it load like shit, that is frowned upon.

Don't be a babby.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Vanishing Vision said:


> It seem like everyone here love muscular girl like Kaitlyn, i'm so out of place lol.


kaitlyn muscular? what the fuck? Shes no more fit than someone who hits the gym to keep in shape a few days a week.

if anything she's thick, but not in a bad way.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Ziggler Mark

The Bad Guy said:


>


this is my go-to funny wrestling pic. Fucking laugh my balls off every time i see it.


----------



## Rocky Mark

lol


----------



## That Guy

What is he eating? some sort of oatmeal?


----------



## A$AP

The Bad Guy said:


> What is he eating? some sort of oatmeal?


Look at the size of the bowl lol. That could feed a small family.


----------



## Rockstar

He's eating cereal. A fuck load of cereal. And watching ESPN.


----------



## cactus_jack22

this guy cracks me up


----------



## Ruth

Not so much funny as fucking awesome.


----------



## Zankman Jack

We'eve seen that picture before, but np. Looks pretty cool, and this is basically not only the "funny" pictures thread, but a thread for generally amusing pictures.

With that said, again, the picture is cool, I love Steiner, but I have to ask: _Why?_

Why Steiner in the form of a giant robot/mech? xD


----------



## Ruth

Because Mecha-Steiner rules all. No fat-asses shall be safe from his leviathan boot.


----------



## CruzControl

EdgeEX said:


> Me stating his pictures aren't funny is a one liner? Damn I'm a witty motherfucker. Stop taking the Internet so seriously lol.
> 
> I'll make sure to not quote anyone again in order to avoid you popping a blood vessel or something.


He's saying don't quote 10 pictures just to write one line of text.


----------



## Jammy

Not funny, just epic. Bonus points if you identify everyone in the picture.


----------



## Virgil_85

Ziggler Mark said:


> kaitlyn muscular? what the fuck? Shes no more fit than someone who hits the gym to keep in shape a few days a week.


Are you watching on the smallest TV ever made?


----------



## Bro

Jammy said:


> Not funny, just epic. Bonus points if you identify everyone in the picture.


Yeah, this just might be the greatest photo ever.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Virgil_85 said:


> Are you watching on the smallest TV ever made?


even if i was....can you tell me what about any of these images or the video tell us "SHE'S DAT MUSCULAR BITCH"??






































http://www.wwe.com/videos/wwe-nxt-kaitlyn-is-the-winner-of-wwe-nxt-season-three-16464982


When i think muscular women, I think Nicole Bass, or Chyna in her prime. I dont think of Kaitlyn as a "muscular chick"....any time she might appear to be muscular, that's her FLEXING muscles. She's an incredibly fit girl. If we go by your definition of "muscular" then stephanie mcmahon would fit your description as well...see pics below:


----------



## StarzNBarz

Ziggler Mark said:


>


:datass:ass :datass:ass :datass:ass :datass:ass :datass:ass :datass:ass :datass:ass :datass:ass


----------



## Adramelech

I like how you posted a picture from a website called "Muscle Tease" to prove that Kaitlyn isn't muscular.

She's muscular bro. That's like her entire thing. All of those older photoshoots are for muscle/fitness modeling sites. She started her career in bodybuilding competitions. Her thighs could crush the skull of a grizzly bear.


----------



## Twisted14

I'd love it if she tried to crush my skull with her thighs.


----------



## TexasTornado

haven't seen this posted yet.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

TexasTornado said:


> haven't seen this posted yet.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Best picture I've seen in a while.


----------



## Cookie Monster

What a horrible storyline that was for the LOD


----------



## Shazayum

Twisted14 said:


> I'd love it if she tried to crush my skull with her thighs.


No you wouldn't.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

Twisted14 said:


> I'd love it if she tried to crush my skull with her thighs.


Sonya Blade Wins


----------



## TexasTornado

Legion Of Hell said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Best picture I've seen in a while.


it looks like the crowd are a bunch of zombies dragging him in to eat or something


----------



## Vyed

TexasTornado said:


> haven't seen this posted yet.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Livid One




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Adramelech said:


> I like how you posted a picture from a website called "Muscle Tease" to prove that Kaitlyn isn't muscular.
> 
> She's muscular bro. That's like her entire thing. All of those older photoshoots are for muscle/fitness modeling sites. She started her career in bodybuilding competitions. Her thighs could crush the skull of a grizzly bear.


and i posted pics of steph from a muscle site...you saying that steph IS muscular b/c she has pics on a bodybuilding website?

Some of the most ignorant mother fuckers post on these forums....

Next, you'll tell us how Natalya and Beth Phoenix are bodybuilders because they have some definition to their builds...lulz


----------



## JT Martin

:lmao


----------



## The Livid One

Ziggler Mark said:


> and i posted pics of steph from a muscle site...you saying that steph IS muscular b/c she has pics on a bodybuilding website?
> 
> Some of the most ignorant mother fuckers post on these forums....
> 
> Next, you'll tell us how Natalya and Beth Phoenix are bodybuilders because they have some definition to their builds...lulz


Oh please shut up, she's muscular, that's her main thing, your retarded semantics are threadshitting and unnecessary.


----------



## Jammy

Sandow's pen.


----------



## Jammy




----------



## Zeppex

Someone give Sandow a belt already. The man is nothing but class.


----------



## Adramelech

Don't recall seeing this one posted yet.










Yes, Vince McMahon is wearing a Zubaz suit or some other such abomination. Just go with it.



Ziggler Mark said:


> and i posted pics of steph from a muscle site...you saying that steph IS muscular b/c she has pics on a bodybuilding website?
> 
> Some of the most ignorant mother fuckers post on these forums....
> 
> Next, you'll tell us how Natalya and Beth Phoenix are bodybuilders because they have some definition to their builds...lulz


Jesus bro, take a chill pill. You're responding to these posts as if "muscular" is an insult. Muscular doesn't mean Nicole Bass dude. Kaitlyn's entire appeal is the amazon look. Her whole career pre-WWE was fitness modeling and bodybuilding competitions. I have no idea why you're actually trying to seriously refute the notion that Kaitlyn is a strong, muscular chick. Next you should start an argument about how Chun-Li's thighs are completely normal.

And yes, Stephanie is pretty muscular nowadays. Her arms were ginormous when she was on Raw a couple weeks back.


----------



## JOPACHKA

From Russia with Love


----------



## michiganct

Adramelech said:


> Don't recall seeing this one posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy GIANT BALLS


----------



## Honey Bucket

That 'drunk' Hawk storyline was pretty damn funny, if a little over the line.


----------



## Dark Storm

In fairness lads, Kaitlyn isn't really muscular at all, if you don't count all them muscles and stuff.


----------



## Tenacious.C

So yeah. Kaitlyn when she's cut weight and competing = 










Arms and legs are not muscular at all. 


I'll admit she's her arms aren't huge, but her thigh muscles are bigger than most of the male wrestlers.


----------



## Chi Town Punk




----------



## RichDV

They're always fucking around on Twitter. Either they're banging or Punk is trying really hard.


----------



## RyanPelley

Adramelech said:


>


I thought you posted this for Andre's crotch.


----------



## Cactus




----------



## Zankman Jack

I don't get why you people are arguing, lol. Kaitlyn isn't (anymore, at least) super-muscular, but damn, it's obvious that she is more muscular than your average girl.

I don't like that usually, as in, I don't like it at all - but damn, Kaitlyn is an example.


----------



## kopitelewis

RichDV said:


> They're always fucking around on Twitter. Either they're banging or Punk is trying really hard.


----------



## KO Bossy

Cactus said:


>


I would so watch this show.


----------



## Ray

Fred Durst keeping TEH ATTITUDE ERAZ ALIVE 8*D


----------



## KO Bossy

psx71 said:


> Fred Durst keeping TEH ATTITUDE ERAZ ALIVE 8*D


Welcome to my signature, Fred. Thanks for providing a highlight to an otherwise pretty underwhelming and boring show.


----------



## 11rob2k

Not that funny really, but its worth a look.


----------



## J-0-MAC

did anybody get a snapshot of David Arquette with the belt?????


----------



## Superior Quality




----------



## Jobberwacky

Lol, Piers couldn't look less ard if he didn't try. 


Morgan vs Durst vs Arquette vs Rubin. F4W. Book it.


Winner is new (short term) GM.


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## Xander45

Let me show you the dance of my people


----------



## WrestlingJunkie201

NICE!


----------



## WrestlingJunkie201

Best photo ever!


----------



## TRDBaron

RichDV said:


> They're always fucking around on Twitter. Either they're banging or Punk is trying really hard.


Punk and AJ just need to bang and get it out of their system, this is starting to get awkward


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Brock's hand nearly covers Piers hand. Brock got crazy big hands. 

You know what they say about a man with big hands...


----------



## CruzControl

Brock is a red dude.


----------



## BANKSY

Bork hitting an F5 on Morgan = BUYS


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Xander45 said:


> Let me show you the dance of my people


LMFAO!!!!!!! Too funny!!


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## SonoShion

Dedicated to D.Bry.


----------



## CC91




----------



## Jammy

CC91 said:


>


This picture is so fucking awesome, I marked out when I saw it happen.


----------



## Superior Quality




----------



## The-Rock-Says




----------



## Australian

Y2-Jerk said:


>


LOL sad but true


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

resisted the temptation to slap a brazzers logo on this one


----------



## superfudge

11rob2k said:


> Not that funny really, but its worth a look.


Fuck. If there was ever someone I wanted Brock to break, it's Piers Morgan.


----------



## Germ Incubator

psx71 said:


> Fred Durst keeping TEH ATTITUDE ERAZ ALIVE 8*D


That kid in the cena gear at the bottom right lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## Alex DeLarge

and you thought Mantaur was bad...


----------



## Ray

Takertheman said:


> and you thought Mantaur was bad...


Stop giving Vince ideas.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Germ Incubator said:


> That kid in the cena gear at the bottom right lol


He is now officially a CM Punk fan and was suspended from school today. All because of Fred Durst and his middle finger.


----------



## Superior Quality

Pretty rare photo of Taker










Gangrel










Cm punk looking weird.


----------



## Adramelech

The-Rock-Says said:


>


I love the guy behind him doing Titus O'Neil's bark-like-a-dog thing for absolutely no reason.

Also, Courtney Cox? Chance look-alike? Gestalt manifestation of desire? The world may never know.


----------



## just1988

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


*That is literally insane how broad shouldered he is.*


----------



## Jammy

Not sure if posted.


----------



## kregnaz

The-Rock-Says said:


> You know what they say about a man with big hands...


He needs quite big MMA gloves?


----------



## CruzControl

Jammy said:


> Not sure if posted.


:lmao He did it for Da Rock.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## THANOS




----------



## That Guy

THANOS said:


>


I think I've found my new sig :lmao 

FATALITY


----------



## Keyblade

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> resisted the temptation to slap a brazzers logo on this one


I didn't.


----------



## badasshole

nice


----------



## TKOK

THANOS said:


>


the hell? that's hilarious.


----------



## TheIbar




----------



## kopitelewis

THANOS said:


>


Someone sent that to Punk on Twitter and he found it cool.


----------



## Jammy

kopitelewis said:


> Someone sent that to Punk on Twitter and he found it cool.


It was posted almost a month back on this thread.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

young taker


















bald cena









hairberg


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Jammy said:


> It was posted almost a month back on this thread.


A DUPLICATE IMAGE IN A 1000 PAGE THREAD? WHY THE HORROR!

get the fuck over it.


----------



## Jammy

Ziggler Mark said:


> A DUPLICATE IMAGE IN A 1000 PAGE THREAD? WHY THE HORROR!
> 
> get the fuck over it.


Learn to read, I didn't have a problem with the repost. I just said it was already posted, nothing to 'get the fuck over'. fpalm 

The guy who said Punk found it in his Twitter, that was the guy I was talking to.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Awaiting the Brazzers logo...


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## mkh

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> young taker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taker looks like Dennis the menis


----------



## Bob the Jobber

mkh said:


> Hanoi Cheyenne said:
> 
> 
> 
> young taker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taker looks like Dennis the menis
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he* did* burn down the house.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jammy

Apparently all Black wrestlers are _not _the same, who would've thunk it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


This picture shouldn't make me laugh but it did.


----------



## Dark Storm

Jammy said:


> Apparently all Black wrestlers are _not _the same, who would've thunk it.


Fuck sake.


----------



## MrAxew

Takertheman said:


> and you thought Mantaur was bad...


That looks like Ryback...is that Ryback?! o_0


----------



## Dark Storm

MrAxew said:


> That looks like Ryback...is that Ryback?! o_0


Feed me moooooore?


----------



## Bushmaster

Man I love and hate this thread. There are some pics I wish I saved lol. Just got in weird convo eith my friend who had to plz his woman while it was her time of the month. Friend is a Cena mark and showing him that Cena loves the ladies everday of the month pic would have been awesome. Anyone know what pg.


----------



## The Livid One




----------



## Zeppex

LOL, that final Kane and Bryan gif reminded me of Family Guy. Where Peter gets banged by some guy on his birthday, and Peter screams NOT THIS WAY.


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12

>


----------



## Alex DeLarge

MrAxew said:


> That looks like Ryback...is that Ryback?! o_0


yes it is ryback


----------



## Ruth

Here's to the recently defunct "Create A Super-Smark" that supplied pictures like these. One of the funniest wrestling tumblrs ever.


----------



## Vyed

Froot said:


> Here's to the recently defunct "Create A Super-Smark" that supplied pictures like these. One of the funniest wrestling tumblrs ever.


Woah!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Froot said:


> Here's to the recently defunct "Create A Super-Smark" that supplied pictures like these. One of the funniest wrestling tumblrs ever.


Well I'll be seeing those eyes in my nightmares tonight.


----------



## Skullduggery

The Livid One said:


>


Im to saying anything to that


----------



## NoyK




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CruzControl

Credit: supersmark.tumblr.com

Sorry if these have been posted before.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

NoyK said:


>


 Brock Lesnar is Goro


----------



## Ryan

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> young taker


Kinda puts a new spin on gingers having no soul and the deadman gimmick.


----------



## KO Bossy

Whoever is making the Sin Cara botch meme using the 60s Spiderman meme as a template...keep it up, its hilarious.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Shit I remember that hotline number! Fuckin Luger lol. I actually calle4 it [age 6] from a frien4s house an4 booooy were his parents pisse4 when they foun4 out! I think it was a pre-recor4ing of Hogan yapping some bullshit for like $2.99 a minute.

Trying to rea4 Luger's lips this is the best I coul4 come up with:
"Take a sip! Bitch boy"


----------



## Jammy




----------



## Vic Capri

- Vic


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Jammy said:


>


funniest thing about this image is the fucking prices...13.50 for a burger? 12.85 for a fuckin chicken sammich? fuck right off with those prices.

I'm assuming this is some menu for a WWE food stand at an event?


----------



## Jammy

Ziggler Mark said:


> funniest thing about this image is the fucking prices...13.50 for a burger? 12.85 for a fuckin chicken sammich? fuck right off with those prices.
> 
> I'm assuming this is some menu for a WWE food stand at an event?


It was at the summerslam thing, pic was on withleather.


----------



## Rocky Mark

hush little FELLA don't say a word ..


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


When Mysterio came out in the batman mask I was thinking "Well what if Miz came out with a Bane mask" and then when Miz came out I though nah they wouldn't do something like that for midcarders.


----------



## chronoxiong

KO!


----------



## Jammy




----------



## pinofreshh

waaaave. yes.


----------



## The Livid One




----------



## thetungwakou




----------



## The-Rock-Says

thetungwakou said:


>


Rock doing a Ric Flair


----------



## Rock316AE

thetungwakou said:


>


:lmao :rocky :lmao That's money selling, Rock hates beer, so he even sold the beer! Best stunner of all time.

WWE need to do a special DVD for all the off-air segments.


----------



## SonoShion

thetungwakou said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BANKSY




----------



## The-Rock-Says

^ That's amazing.


----------



## dietjuice

credit http://supersmark.tumblr.com/
and there is soo much more in there


----------



## FunkeehDK

dietjuice said:


>


i miss punk when he was the straight edge/Jesus-ish saviour gimmick! dang he was able to make the crowd go nuts


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

thetungwakou said:


>


----------



## The Livid One

Kobashi hates the Gumbyesque looking creature.



















Yes, it's Chris Jericho.


----------



## Shazayum

thetungwakou said:


>


I could probably watch this all day :lmao


----------



## TRDBaron

dietjuice said:


> credit http://supersmark.tumblr.com/
> and there is soo much more in there


Looks like someone needs a visit from Sexual Harrassment Panda. :lol


















Funny site that one.


----------



## dietjuice

The Best one yet









credit goes to Wrestling with text


----------



## The-Rock-Says

dietjuice said:


>


"You put your right leg in..."


----------



## DaftFox

Austin and The Rock were hilarious. :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## Medo

thetungwakou said:


>


*Awesome :lmao*


----------



## Virgil_85

dietjuice said:


>


Two of the best I've seen.


----------



## Honey Bucket




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

dietjuice said:


>


new gimmick for Sheamus?


----------



## 11rob2k




----------



## xvampmanx

11rob2k said:


>


:damn


----------



## Macho Minion




----------



## backtothedisaster

Someone should photoshop Bane's mask on Punk here.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Honey Bucket

dietjuice said:


>


Sheamus doing his Lesnar impression?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Re: ssppeeddyy - Says "Funny Wrestling Pictures", not random-ass gifs


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

THANK YOU JOEY *clap clap clap
THANK YOU JOEY *clap clap clap


----------



## Lord Nox

backtothedisaster said:


> Someone should photoshop Bane's mask on Punk here.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

dietjuice said:


>


Not wrestlng related, but when I saw what Vickie was wearing I instantly thought of this...

Not for underage eyes, innocent eyes, nor will this ever be unseen... LOOK AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION, NOT WRESTLING RELATED BUT THIS IS HOW I SAW VICKIE AT SUMMERSLAM...



Spoiler: look at your own discretion. Be aware.















This thread is tremendous!


----------



## RabbiVon

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


These are the greatest things ever


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Jammy

^ Holy shit lol, even WWE (website) don't know who the Divas Champ is, pretty hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Jammy

Found this on r/sc/

Hollywood Cena










without stache cause it looks like bagwell


----------



## Rocky Mark

^^ lol 

i never thought i'd ever say this about cena , but damn he looks badass


----------



## ChrisK

dietjuice said:


> credit http://supersmark.tumblr.com/
> and there is soo much more in there


Great post, made greater for quoting your source.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

ChrisK said:


> Great post, made greater for quoting your source.


Great site.

Also,


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

dietjuice said:


> The Best one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit goes to Wrestling with text


Was this just e4ite4 like this or 4i4 they really show on camera some WWE staff freaking out trying to confiscate an AW sign? If this is legit...4amn WWE u ma4.


----------



## Necramonium

Wrestling With Text FTW. :cool2


----------



## TheRockfan7




----------



## virus21

Jammy said:


> Found this on r/sc/
> 
> Hollywood Cena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without stache cause it looks like bagwell


One step towards Mirrorverse Cena


----------



## Ray

I don't give a fuck if it's MMA related. I know some people watch around here. They should be able to get a chuckle :lmao


----------



## dude69




----------



## Watch Me Rise

Does anyone have the picture of Wrestlemania XX with Shawn Michaels vs Triple H vs No One?


----------



## Killmonger

Watch Me Rise said:


> Does anyone have the picture of Wrestlemania XX with Shawn Michaels vs Triple H vs No One?


----------



## Guybush Threepwood

Awesome thread.


----------



## Aloverssoulz




----------



## More Stables

lol, lifelong champ.


----------



## HankHill_85

TheRockfan7 said:


>


Oh my God, that is fucking awesome. Rock = GOAT.


----------



## virus21




----------



## HankHill_85




----------



## Ray

Watch Me Rise said:


> Does anyone have the picture of Wrestlemania XX with Shawn Michaels vs Triple H vs No One?


----------



## Bob the Jobber




----------



## Ruth

Not froot. 2 weeks without one of my favourite webcomics


----------



## Zankman Jack

Haha, great new placeholder. 

Oh, and Froot, I don't know your taste in webcomics, but if this is your favorite one you must have not read a lot of them. ;D


----------



## Ruth

Zankman Jack said:


> Haha, great new placeholder.
> 
> Oh, and Froot, I don't know your taste in webcomics, but if this is your favorite one you must have not read a lot of them. ;D


--->*"ONE OF"*<---


----------



## The Ultimate Puke




----------



## Zankman Jack

Froot said:


> --->*"ONE OF"*<---


Woah there Froot, why so quick to react negatively? 



Bloodbath said:


>



Funny stuff, but what does Regal have to do with the specific joke?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Zankman Jack said:


> Funny stuff, but what does Regal have to do with the specific joke?


Nothing really, just the look he has in the pic seems like he's having a flashback or something


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Zankman Jack said:


> Funny stuff, but what does Regal have to do with the specific joke?


There's a meme going round "William Regal remembers" on the Wrestling Meme Facebook group, stuff like "When Cena wasn't super"


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Forgot this one...


----------



## Dirk Diggler




----------



## Zankman Jack

Oh, so there is a "Regal Remembers" meme. Sounds fine. ;D

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=439216532784073&set=a.323355247703536.78130.323348924370835&type=1&relevant_count=1

This is hilarious.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Zankman Jack said:


> Oh, so there is a "Regal Remembers" meme. Sounds fine. ;D


The ones I've seen are hit or miss...


----------



## TheVoiceless

psx71 said:


>


HAHA GOAT


----------



## HankHill_85

When Randy Orton "found" the World Heavyweight Title? WTF?


----------



## Zankman Jack

Bloodbath said:


> The ones I've seen are hit or miss...



Indeed.

Some hilarious pictures on that Facebook group...

Heh, if you guys remember, probably already like 50 or more pages ago, I made this meme:










And, haha, I see that it made it to the group: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=409313839107676&set=a.323355247703536.78130.323348924370835&type=1&theater

I'M FAMOUS LOL


----------



## Jammy




----------



## A$AP

Jammy said:


>


There's nothing funny about this. Excuse me while I go change my pants.


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## cactus_jack22

john cena stole from devo?


----------



## thetungwakou

psx71 said:


>


So which one of them one the match again. I can't remember.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

I'm pretty sure it was a no contest. :no: Anyway great thread.


----------



## TRDBaron

Bloodbath said:


>


:lol "Vince i am eenjured again!"


----------



## Chi Town Punk

Oliver-94 said:


>


sin cara botched this meme, didnt know ferrari's were 10 g. nowadays. damn, where dey do dat at??


----------



## Jammy

Dolph has cashed in his contract!


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

thetungwakou said:


> So which one of them one the match again. I can't remember.


my, my... That picture could be in here just for how camp HHH and Michaels look. They hardly look tough, do they? haha


----------



## TheVoiceless

Oliver-94 said:


>


YOu mean Borrowed Cole!!!


----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## TRDBaron

Enziguri said:


>


:lol That must've been painful as hell.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Plus, I enjoyed this sequence:


----------



## HankHill_85

LOL Hawk! Must've been the "Hawk's a raging drunk" storyline.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

"Wrestlers with Koalas"


















































































The poor little guy is burying himself as soon as HHH comes close...


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Lol at CM Punk and the Miz.


----------



## xvampmanx

Oliver-94 said:


>


thats a cheap as supercar if you ask me, my only option is to blame sin cara.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

thetungwakou said:


> So which one of them one the match again. I can't remember.


HHH of course


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HankHill_85 said:


>


:lmao especially @ the HHH one


----------



## SonoShion

Oliver-94 said:


>


Truest shit ever.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Wrestling with text:


----------



## HankHill_85

When you just can't word it right, say what you feel with a meme.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Domenico

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Wrestling with text:


The saliva in Jinder's mouth makes that picture quite freaky.


----------



## HankHill_85

Look at Jinder, trying to act all over.


----------



## HHHbkDX

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur

Oliver-94 said:


>


I seriously hate this observation/argument. So if a show is once great and then becomes crap, you're not allowed to complain about it and should just stop watching it all together? I watch it every week because it has the potential to become a great show again and the WWE has proven that they are capable of doing great things. I'm not just going to say "f*** it" and stop watching because of a low-point.

Maybe the argument would work if a non-wrestling fan watched it every week and kept going on about it being fake, etc. or if the show was never good in the first place, but as a wrestling fan who has watched the show for years, of course I'm going to keep watching it regardless of it's quality and I'm going to keep complaining because WWE is better than what they produce most of the time.


----------



## Oliver-94

Emotion Blur said:


> I seriously hate this observation/argument. So if a show is once great and then becomes crap, you're not allowed to complain about it and should just stop watching it all together? I watch it every week because it has the potential to become a great show again and the WWE has proven that they are capable of doing great things. I'm not just going to say "f*** it" and stop watching because of a low-point.
> 
> Maybe the argument would work if a non-wrestling fan watched it every week and kept going on about it being fake, etc. or if the show was never good in the first place, but as a wrestling fan who has watched the show for years, of course I'm going to keep watching it regardless of it's quality and I'm going to keep complaining because WWE is better than what they produce most of the time.


 Maybe. I didn't create this meme (in case you think I did), just posted on here for some banter.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## virus21




----------



## Fenice

Stephanie defines MILF... Just wow...


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## Skullduggery

virus21 said:


>


Two questions

1-What is this from?

2-Is that Layla with the chair shot?


----------



## virus21

parry316 said:


> Two questions
> 
> 1-What is this from?
> 
> 2-Is that Layla with the chair shot?


1. The stupid PPV that WWE produced with Girls Gone Wild
2. I believe its Nidia


----------



## chargebeam

virus21 said:


> 1. *The stupid PPV that WWE produced with Girls Gone Wild*
> 2. I believe its Nidia


Holy shit! I completely forgot about that train wreck! Fun times though. WWE was still trying to be edgy at least.


----------



## chada75

virus21 said:


>


:lmao. I can see Nidia saying "Fuck this Shit!"


----------



## Cross Fire




----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## haribo

virus21 said:


>


Nidia should've purposefully missed her cue just to see how Torrie would play it off :vince2


----------



## #1Peep4ever

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


omg hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## WPack911

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


This shit right here is just so fucking funny! I never use the term ROFL because it is never true, but this shit is damn close to making it true!


----------



## Jammy

This was the funniest picture I've seen in a while, killed me. Ode to the 'epic' feud between Del Rio and Sheamus :lol

As pictured by WWE 










From Reddit R/SC/ - modified to reflect Sheamus getting cockier and happier as he keeps winning and Del Rio getting more and more upset. I like this one better because it actually shows emotion lol.


----------



## The One

Jammy said:


> This was the funniest picture I've seen in a while, killed me. Ode to the 'epic' feud between Del Rio and Sheamus :lol
> 
> As pictured by WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Reddit R/SC/ - modified to reflect Sheamus getting cockier and happier as he keeps winning and Del Rio getting more and more upset. I like this one better because it actually shows emotion lol.


ROTFLMFAO! Jammy, that is hilarious /b/ro! 

Repped.


----------



## Zankman Jack

^^

That's hilarious, haha. xD


----------



## Big Steve

Wow that ADR Sheamus thing is great. Wonder what the faces will look like 5 months from now when the feud is still going :no:


----------



## ChrisK

*EVERYONE* who quotes a mass of pics to leave a one line comment should be insta-banned.


----------



## virus21




----------



## TexasRangerCarl

virus21 said:


>


Poor Fred!!


----------



## Tim Legend

virus21 said:


>


Brazzers logo?


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## piripippo

Tim Legend said:


> Brazzers logo?


----------



## Mordar

Jammy said:


> This was the funniest picture I've seen in a while, killed me. Ode to the 'epic' feud between Del Rio and Sheamus :lol
> 
> As pictured by WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Reddit R/SC/ - modified to reflect Sheamus getting cockier and happier as he keeps winning and Del Rio getting more and more upset. I like this one better because it actually shows emotion lol.


god dammit all to hell that made me laugh so hard :roll:


----------



## Bro

Ok seriously, not everything needs a fucking Brazzers logo.

Also, I really enjoy seeing the damn Sheamus/Del Rio thing over and over again since everybody decides to quote it.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

I just realised that both SS and NOC both have yellow backgrounds fpalm
Nice, WWE, Nice.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

haribo said:


>


I loved that, probably the best part of smackdown this week.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Rocky Mark said:


> hush little FELLA don't say a word ..


LMFAO!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## King Gimp

It's still real to them, DAMMIT!


----------



## FingazMc

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Some people get wayyyy too annoyed about things on here.

I almost wanted to quote a large post with just that to annoy them event more. Seriously, get over it..


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


should that not be for linda ?


----------



## kregnaz

ssppeeddyy said:


> should that not be for linda ?


Nope, the question mark says Vince by itself. With Linda there'd be an exclamation mark :troll


----------



## Sorrow Hill




----------



## xvampmanx

Fred: I need an adult.
Cena: I am an adult.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

xvampmanx said:


> Fred: I need an adult.
> Cena: I am an adult.


The next logical step


----------



## Bro

Jammy said:


> This was the funniest picture I've seen in a while, killed me. Ode to the 'epic' feud between Del Rio and Sheamus :lol
> 
> As pictured by WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Reddit R/SC/ - modified to reflect Sheamus getting cockier and happier as he keeps winning and Del Rio getting more and more upset. I like this one better because it actually shows emotion lol.





Cross Fire said:


>





Brogue_Kick said:


>





SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Wrestling with text:





Oliver-94 said:


>





adrian_zombo said:


> "Wrestlers with Koalas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor little guy is burying himself as soon as HHH comes close...





Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Some people get wayyyy too annoyed about things on here.
> 
> I almost wanted to quote a large post with just that to annoy them event more. Seriously, get over it..


lol

Ishoos Pls


----------



## virus21

JamesCurtis24 said:


> The next logical step


No that would Cena holding a knife


----------



## Necramonium

When i saw this segment on SD, i wonder wtf did he saw down there, than i looked over at Wrestling with Text and he used it.


----------



## #1HEEL

that's cute, love those pics


----------



## chronoxiong

People need to seriously stop quoting long posts with a bunch of pictures and end it with "LOL" as their response. So annoying.


----------



## Damien

Necramonium said:


> When i saw this segment on SD, i wonder wtf did he saw down there, than i looked over at Wrestling with Text and he used it.


Booker T is constantly gif gold on Wrestling with Text!


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Man of Tomorrow

adrian_zombo said:


> "Wrestlers with Koalas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor little guy is burying himself as soon as HHH comes close...


Randy Orton's face :lmao


----------



## Bro

chronoxiong said:


> People need to seriously stop quoting long posts with a bunch of pictures and end it with "LOL" as their response. So annoying.


My point exactly.


----------



## TKOK




----------



## The Livid One

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Randy Orton's face :lmao


Nice page breaker pumpernickel.


----------



## TexasRangerCarl

Bro said:


> My point exactly.


Who cares?


----------



## Strats




----------



## Damien

TKOK! said:


>


always priceless!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

TheVoiceless said:


>


Disappointed Daniels wasn't the father.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Strats said:


>


Could they have got a faker looking shark?


----------



## CruzControl

Crimson 3:16&#153;;11944613 said:



>


Brock Resnar :lmao 

That's an awesome picture.


----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Ruth

From /r/squaredcirlce: _"Here's what HHH will see in the first row tonight."_


----------



## piripippo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Matt/Edge pic...:lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber




----------



## Coolquip

piripippo said:


>


AKA Dr. Brocktapus


----------



## Skullduggery

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Thats the first one in a while that has made me lol


----------



## NoyK

This one is so true :lmao


----------



## piripippo

What about this? :lol


----------



## dietjuice

>


JOHN MORRISON IS OVVERRRR


on another note

*FEED HIM MORE*









*NICE ARM SELL*


















*BEST OF THE BUNCH*









credit: http://wrestlingwithtext.com/my-brief-and-uninsightful-recap/vol-110-wwe-smackdown-2012-8-24


----------



## Riddle101

NoyK said:


>


IWC in a nutshell. 2010 was Wade Barrett's year I think.


----------



## The Great Shinu

LMAO!!! I haven't been here for years but this pics are great XD


----------



## The Great Shinu

CM PUNK is not impressed! XD


----------



## Ray




----------



## csg370

NoyK said:


> This one is so true :lmao


To be fair, I'm a large Ziggler mark in 2012.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Dirk Diggler

NoyK said:


>


"becomes more over than Jesus" got me :lol


----------



## Legion Of Hell

Crimson 3:16™;11949794 said:


>


God, Askana has a fine ass and Cesaro certainly agrees. She can bend over ANY TIME.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Hehe, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>





Legion Of Hell said:


> God, Askana has a fine ass and Cesaro certainly agrees. She can bend over ANY TIME.


"And now, Antonio Cesaro will say 'dat azz' in five languages..."


----------



## Upstate Scrappy




----------



## virus21

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

adrian_zombo said:


> "And now, Antonio Cesaro will say 'dat azz' in five languages..."


:lmao would laugh my ass off if that happened. Also the Cena being way above Punk pic is hilarious.


----------



## Zankman Jack

EDIT:

SIN CARA TIME, BITCHES!
---


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Mordar

virus21 said:


>


those guys were awesome


----------



## Ruth

Zankman Jack said:


>


_"You must spread reputation around before giving it to Zankman Jack again."_


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## HankHill_85




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Upstate Scrappy said:


>


:flair3 the real GOAT


----------



## KO Bossy

Most of those Sin Cara ones are hilarious. I especially like Sin Cara movers, Sin Cara working at BP, Sin Cara advocating condom use, Sin Cara and Wesson, Sin Cara's mask botch and Sin Cara: Wal-Mart employee.


----------



## xvampmanx

Mordar said:


> those guys were awesome


I always prefered this one, edit it abit and its gold for a powerful stable.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcXX4KP38Xg


----------



## kregnaz

adrian_zombo said:


> "And now, Antonio Cesaro will say 'dat azz' in five languages..."


In French: Ce cul!
In Italian: Che culo!
In German: Der Arsch!
In English: Dat azz!
In Switzerdütsch: Des Ärschli!

You're welcome ^^

Edit: Sooo, why doesn't fin multiquote work and put her ärschli in here? ^^


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

kregnaz said:


> In French: Ce cul!
> In Italian: Che culo!
> In German: Der Arsch!
> In English: Dat azz!
> In Switzerdütsch: Des Ärschli!
> 
> You're welcome ^^
> 
> Edit: Sooo, why doesn't fin multiquote work and put her ärschli in here? ^^


Repped for the brilliance! 

And as for multiquotes.... I think you have to select the original post with the picture, then quote mine as well. 

Either way, well done. Made my night


----------



## Adramelech

adrian_zombo said:


> "And now, Antonio Cesaro will say 'dat azz' in five languages..."





kregnaz said:


> In French: Ce cul!
> In Italian: Che culo!
> In German: Der Arsch!
> In English: Dat azz!
> In Switzerdütsch: Des Ärschli!







8*D


----------



## Ether

11rob2k said:


>


:bron2

great thread


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

HankHill_85 said:


>


LMAO!! Big Show is just a horrible performer.


----------



## El Dandy

Some pictures just photoshop themselves.


----------



## chada75

Upstate Scrappy said:


>


The Nature Boy! WOOOOO!


----------



## Pillzmayn

lol at the signs


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## tizzle

11rob2k said:


>


This reminds me of myself watching WCW back when I was a kid. When the commentators were talking about Dean Malenko I wondered what is so good about being "the man of the 1000 holes ?!" 
Well, I'm from Germany and I was 12 or so..Later I understood they were saying "holds"


----------



## SonoShion

WWCturbo said:


>


Dat spelling! Embarrassing.


----------



## TexasRangerCarl

SonoShion said:


> Dat spelling! Embarrassing.


 Only in North America, English speakers can't tell the difference between words that have similarities. 

Examples

1. It's its
2. There their
3. Then than


----------



## mellison24

TexasRangerCarl said:


> Only in North America, English speakers can't tell the difference between words that have similarities.
> 
> Examples
> 
> 1. It's its
> 2. There their
> 3. Then than


We have our own scrotes in England who can't spell. And it's OUR fecking language :/


----------



## TexasRangerCarl

mellison24 said:


> We have our own scrotes in England who can't spell. And it's OUR fecking language :/


Not even the British can spell words correctly??? 



What is this madness?!?


----------



## Strats

Zankman Jack said:


> EDIT:
> 
> SIN CARA TIME, BITCHES!




Hahaha this has to be the best!


----------



## ssppeeddyy

kregnaz said:


> In French: Ce cul!
> In Italian: Che culo!
> In German: Der Arsch!
> In English: Dat azz!
> In Schweizerdeutsch: dä Arsch


now its better


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## The Arseache Kid

Low Self-Esteem Sin Cara.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## HankHill_85

That meme detailing Kane's story on Raw is awesome.....except for the first burial of The Undertaker, which should be a photo from Survivor Series '03, and not IYH: Buried Alive in '96. Just saying!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Zankman Jack

-Extra- said:


>


hahahaha, that is hilarious. :lol

More from the Facebook group:


























































And my favorite one:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## SonoShion

BOTCH LESNAR :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SonoShion

I would mark the hell out if he comes out like that the next time. Legit Serialkiller.


----------



## Cactus




----------



## Ray

Here you go guys. You can thank me for completely killing the sex appeal of the divas later:


----------



## BrokenWater

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


I had the first "maybe" sign on TV. They're trying to be cool like me. /hipster


----------



## kregnaz

Takertheman said:


>


Google translate ftw? 

ass as in donkey:"Esel"
ass as in ass: "Arsch"
ass as in let's add a swiss cliche to Arsch: "Ärschli" 

and in both variations it's "der" or "dieser" instead of "das/dass" (I know, german articles suck)


----------



## StarzNBarz

psx71 said:


>


Oh NO!!!!!!!!!!!!




psx71 said:


>


There is no difference here...


----------



## Zankman Jack

I better be gettin' some sweet rep, mang

;D

Imma bout to destroy ya, fools:

















































































=====================================
























































=========================================








































======================================
























































=================================================
































==================================================








































































=========================================================
























































===================================================
































====================================================
















































======================================================
























======================================================
























======================================================
















======================================================
























======================================================
















======================================================
















======================================================
















======================================================
















======================================================
















======================================================

















































*And finally, me three favorite ones:*








===








===


----------



## xvampmanx

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


best pic ever.


----------



## Zankman Jack




----------



## pinofreshh

Zankman Jack said:


>


HAHAHAHAH.

Best Sin Cara meme ever!!


----------



## Necramonium

psx71 said:


> Here you go guys. You can thank me for completely killing the sex appeal of the divas later:


sssswwing and a miss...


----------



## KO Bossy

psx71 said:


> Here you go guys. You can thank me for completely killing the sex appeal of the divas later:


Looks like Piggy James...

*puts on sunglasses*

Has been indulging in some Hog-en Dasz


----------



## BULLY

xvampmanx said:


> best pic ever.


Brilliant!


----------



## El Dandy




----------



## Virgil_85

Zankman Jack said:


> I better be gettin' some sweet rep, mang
> 
> ;D
> 
> Imma bout to destroy ya, fools:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And finally, me three favorite ones:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===


Nice.


----------



## Mike Honcho

Virgil_85 said:


> Nice.


I just knew as soon as all those were posted, some fuckstick was going to quote the whole goddamn thing in order to post a one-word reply.

Way to go, assjockey.


----------



## CruzControl

This is hilarious.


----------



## RyanPelley

Zankman Jack said:


>


Yeah, because Nash killed wrestling in 1995 and it didn't boom massively a year later, right? Nash was right.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Shazayum

Mike Honcho said:


> I just knew as soon as all those were posted, some fuckstick was going to quote the whole goddamn thing in order to post a one-word reply.
> 
> Way to go, assjockey.


I don't know why people do that. It's annoying and stupid and pretty unnecessary.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Mike Honcho said:


> I just knew as soon as all those were posted, some fuckstick was going to quote the whole goddamn thing in order to post a one-word reply.
> 
> Way to go, assjockey.


:lmao same here man.

"assjockey" :lmao


----------



## Sorrow Hill




----------



## Shawn Morrison

wow, can't believe someone quoted the whole thing for literally a one word reply.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Platt

People need to stop quoting shit loads of pictures there's no need to do it. People that do risk being banned from the thread.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## andycarroll

el dandy said:


>



Can anyone explain the story behind this?


----------



## BBoiz94

Zankman jack's post is brilliant! 

Is it really that hard to do this??


----------



## Zankman Jack

I honestly couldn't believe that that dude quoted my obviously HUGE post just to literately write one word...


----------



## TRDBaron

andycarroll said:


> Can anyone explain the story behind this?


Don't know the full story or if this is bullshit but it probably has something to do with this: "In 1993, Lawler was indicted for raping and sodomizing a 15-year old girl, which caused him to miss Survivor Series 1993. The charges were later dropped, after the girl admitted she fabricated some of the story."


----------



## ChrisK

xvampmanx said:


> best pic ever.


*Which one?!*

Gawd, there needs to be a ban on quoting in this topic. Idiots!


----------



## virus21




----------



## andycarroll

TRDBaron said:


> Don't know the full story or if this is bullshit but it probably has something to do with this: "In 1993, Lawler was indicted for raping and sodomizing a 15-year old girl, which caused him to miss Survivor Series 1993. The charges were later dropped, after the girl admitted she fabricated some of the story."



Okay I seriously can't stand this cunt and that gives me another reason to hate him.


----------



## HankHill_85

RyanPelley said:


> Yeah, because Nash killed wrestling in 1995 and it didn't boom massively a year later, right? Nash was right.


So basically, what you're saying is wrestling needed to fall completely rock bottom so that the only way it could go was up?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Virgil_85 said:


> Nice.


I bet you got a shitload of red rep for that.


----------



## virus21




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy




----------



## SonoShion

virus21 said:


>


----------



## HankHill_85

I really laughed out loud on that Lesnar/Cena one. I think it's the look on Brock's face with the punchline.


----------



## youssef123

virus21 said:


>


TO THE FAP CAVE !!!


----------



## Adramelech

virus21 said:


>


----------



## Adramelech

...


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

HankHill_85 said:


> I really laughed out loud on that Lesnar/Cena one. I think it's the look on Brock's face with the *punch*line.


Pun intended?


----------



## kopitelewis

andycarroll said:


> Okay I seriously can't stand this cunt and that gives me another reason to hate him.


What because a girl admitted she fabricated parts of the story, thus sparking this rumour?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

lol, is that the fake bottle from the Jericho/Punk segment?


----------



## Zankman Jack

It's not the focus of the pic, but Alicia's boobs are grand.

Too bad she isn't hot overall.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

Zankman Jack said:


> I better be gettin' some sweet rep, mang
> 
> ;D
> 
> Imma bout to destroy ya, fools:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And finally, me three favorite ones:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===


Funny


----------



## Oliver-94

Mike Hauncho said:


> Funny


 fpalm, you serious? quoted all those just to type in "funny"?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Mike Hauncho said:


> Funny


Mods said they would ban people from this section for doing that.


----------



## Bushmaster

lmao man you did that just to piss ppl off.


----------



## kregnaz

"Assjockey" Nr. 2, watch out, I see a stable growing :lmao


----------



## Upstate Scrappy

:jay2:jay2:jay2

That's great. Last few pages = awesome.


----------



## Mike Honcho

kregnaz said:


> "Assjockey" Nr. 2, watch out, I see a stable growing :lmao


I smell a feud brewing between me and the other Mike. Book it.


----------



## Ray

Mike Hauncho said:


> Funny


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## JypeK

SonoShion said:


>


:lmao I've never seen this before. Punk's just great. Should've GTS'd the kid instead of airplane spin.


----------



## JY57




----------



## JY57

oops double pst


----------



## drake2814

Punk on Kimmel was really funny.


----------



## I'mBatman

Source: https://twitter.com/WWE_comedy


----------



## I'mBatman

Source: Wrestling With Text


----------



## Rated R™

^WTF is that brock fan doing in the first gif?


----------



## Zankman Jack

Rated R™ said:


> ^WTF is that brock fan doing in the first gif?


Party Brocking?


----------



## CMojicaAce

CM Punk


----------



## Shazayum

virus21 said:


>


Now people, THESE are pictures worth quoting. I love Layla.


----------



## Bushmaster

JY57 said:


>


----------



## Ruth

I'mBatman said:


>


When I saw that, I was listening to, and his head was bobbing to the beat of "Spit It Out" by Slipknot. One of the most interesting combinations I've ever seen :lmao


----------



## Xander45

Rated R™ said:


> ^WTF is that brock fan doing in the first gif?


I think he's doing the head nodding thing that Ryback does during his entrance.


----------



## Diablo18

Zankman Jack said:


> Party Brocking?


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jammy

I'mBatman said:


> Source: https://twitter.com/WWE_comedy


You can take anything away from King, except his wrestling ability. King is one of the greatest in-terms of in-ring psychology, and his striking was second to none in his prime. Even at he age of 62 he looks good in the ring and his punches still look better than all the roster, except maybe Undertaker.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy




----------



## SonoShion

GOATlike Selling.


----------



## Xander45

I loved Rocky's overselling of the stunner, good times.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

SonoShion said:


> GOATlike Selling.











"Challenge accepted, just bring steve austin back"


----------



## James1o1o

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> "Challenge accepted, just bring steve austin back"


Rock vs Ziggler.

Man, what a match that would be for selling.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## RFalcao

When Show did that?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## HankHill_85

Yeah, I'm curious about Big Show yelling Benoit's name over the mic, too. When the hell did he do that?


----------



## TKOK

Before Benoit killed himself? I know they wrestled but i can't think of them ever feuding.


----------



## TheVoiceless

I'm pretty sure it's a joke.


----------



## just1988

Froot said:


>


*Brilliant!*


----------



## JY57




----------



## RyanPelley

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> "Challenge accepted, just bring steve austin back"


Austin hits a double Stunner on Rock and Ziggler. Which one stops flailing first?


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Super Mario + Wrestling* :cool2
http://youtu.be/R66cD3xzH4U


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## RyanPelley

LOL ^, no one gives a shit about his gimmick. Hardcore / Hell's Kitchen? Maybe that's why.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

RyanPelley said:


> LOL ^, no one gives a shit about his gimmick. Hardcore / Hell's Kitchen? Maybe that's why.


----------



## thetungwakou

psx71 said:


>


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## xvampmanx

JY57 said:


>


RYBACK vs Forklift, who can raise there arms first?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Upstate Scrappy




----------



## Upstate Scrappy




----------



## Scottish-Suplex

adrian_zombo said:


>


Mankind awaaaaaay!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

xvampmanx said:


> RYBACK vs Forklift, who can raise there arms first?


Only one?


----------



## StarzNBarz

I'mBatman said:


> Source: https://twitter.com/WWE_comedy


Sorry the only thing i saw when i clicked that link was this.


----------



## virus21

StarzNBarz said:


> Sorry the only thing i saw when i clicked that link was this.


As overrated as I find Maryse, she does have really nice tits


----------



## Zankman Jack

=============
*My favorite of the bunch:*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

man this thread has over 3 million views. so sad hundreds of awesome pics will be lost under the hundreds of pages. best thread on here


----------



## Ray

StarzNBarz said:


> Sorry the only thing i saw when i clicked that link was this.


----------



## The Livid One

The powah of Hunico


----------



## BULLY

Zankman Jack: Those were mostly bad. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

The Livid One said:


>


Hunico is legit, another wasted talent.



BULLY said:


> Zankman Jack: Those were mostly bad. Thanks for trying though.


I agree with this, the worst part is that it's most of the guys that feel inclined to post like 10+ images that usually fail. This is one of those instances where less is more.


----------



## Ruth

Larger Version

Artist (If you're a Barrett or Slater mark, I'd recommend her even more)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Froot said:


> Artist (If you're a Barrett or Slater mark, I'd recommend her even more)


Got damn, she is talented. This is the kinda stuff I used to drew in High School, love it. Good find *Froot*.


----------



## Ruth

Speaking of deviantArt wrestling pages, I'd also reccomend kapaeme. You may already know him as the creator of the Chibi WrestleManias :3


----------



## CruzControl

TKOK! said:


> Before Benoit killed himself? I know they wrestled but i can't think of them ever feuding.





HankHill_85 said:


> Yeah, I'm curious about Big Show yelling Benoit's name over the mic, too. When the hell did he do that?


The joke is that Big Show can just go to the ring this Monday on Raw, yell Benoit's name over the mic, leave, and not get in trouble because of his "iron clad contract".


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## NoyK

This one's kinda nasty, but ..:lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack

Most of them are bad, yet I got countless points of rep for both of my mega posts? :lol

Dudes, people have different opinions and senses of humor.
Personally, I enjoy huge compilations of images like that, so that is why I posted like that; also, more often than not, I enjoy those "meme" type pictures.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Zankman Jack said:


> =============
> *My favorite of the bunch:*


These are all hilarious! Best of the last few pages! Don't listen to the guys above! Keep on posting more and i'll keep on quoting these 5+ images and say these 4 liners :3


----------



## Platt

and another ones gone.


----------



## CruzControl

Sorry if this was posted before.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy




----------



## Upstate Scrappy

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


:ti


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


----------



## DegenerateXX

wwecruz said:


> Sorry if this was posted before.


:lmao Love these. Repped.


----------



## Ray

AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## Zeppex

Damn, ADR, Drew and Cesaro dressed in style.


----------



## Australian

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


fuck yeah great pic


----------



## Bushmaster

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


Absolutely love pics like this. So much is heard about backstage politics and bad things. Pics like this show how its sort of like a brotherhood and they are close.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


:lmao at Sandow's face.
Someone needs to crop it and make a meme out of it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

What a sad future.


----------



## Adramelech

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


Uh oh. Remember what happened last time we had a picture like this?










8*D


----------



## The Ultimate Puke




----------



## King Gimp

TehJerichoFan said:


> Brooke seems enamored by daddy's cock.


Knowing Hogan, I wouldn't be surprised if that was real.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Sandow is not impressed with the common ordinary unsophisticated bunch


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


----------



## Ratedr4life

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


DEAN AMBROSE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Ah I missed the biggest star in the business history in the front row. WHAT A STAR.


----------



## kopitelewis

You Ambrose marks scare the fuck out of me.


----------



## xvampmanx

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


Antonio, primo and sandow - serious
everyone else - having a laught


----------



## Eclairal

Ambrose is in the Main Roster ?


----------



## tizzle

just1988 said:


> *Brilliant!*


No. Not brilliant. Perfect.


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## HiddenViolence

SonoShion said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Swarhily

Del Rio is so goddamn photogenic. STOP BEING SO HANDSOME!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Bloodbath said:


>


hahaahahahahahaa 
this one is just great


----------



## michiganct

TomasThunder619 said:


>


my first post and I will say this. Putting students with special needs on this site is horrible and I expected better from people who were arguing whether or not Rock's daughter being ugly or not is appropriate.


----------



## Cookie Monster

McIntyre showing more character in a photo than in his whole WWE run.


----------



## 21 - 1

michiganct said:


> my first post and I will say this. Putting students with special needs on this site is horrible and I expected better from people who were arguing whether or not Rock's daughter being ugly or not is appropriate.


Uh-oh, the PC brigade have shown up. BE A STAR.


----------



## krai999

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


this is the first thing that popped in my head when i saw ambrose look like this in the pic


----------



## Rocky Mark

well i guess you could say , the rock can go fuck himself


----------



## Oliver-94

SonoShion said:


>


 :lol:lol:lol


----------



## michiganct

Ram Jam said:


> Uh-oh, the PC brigade have shown up. BE A STAR.


i have my reasons to why that would offend me more than calling a 10 year old ugly (which she was). There was no point to bringing a student with special needs into this.


----------



## kopitelewis

SonoShion said:


>


Brilliant.


----------



## thetungwakou




----------



## chargebeam

wwecruz said:


> This is hilarious.


Wow! This is why I love wrestling so much. It's the only sport where you can witness silly over-the-top moments and laugh your ass off. That was hilarious!!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> THE FUTURE IN ONE PIC!


Took me a little while to see it was Ambrose...at first glance, I thought it was Chris Sabin.


----------



## Oxidamus

michiganct said:


> i have my reasons to why that would offend me more than calling a 10 year old ugly (which she was). There was no point to bringing a student with special needs into this.


Take your white-knight attitude back to Facebook where people will pretend to give a shit.

If you can't take a* joke*, don't go anywhere past Facebook.

I'm not going to argue with this because you'll clearly defend yourself stupidly, and no one cares.


----------



## TRDBaron

michiganct said:


> my first post and I will say this. Putting students with special needs on this site is horrible and I expected better from people who were arguing whether or not Rock's daughter being ugly or not is appropriate.


Oh boy, is it that time of the month again? 
I have to say though, the kid with down syndrome getting the Cena shirt looked awesome.


----------



## JOPACHKA

*El Generico goes 2 Russia*
http://youtu.be/Itg_YHQOc5E


----------



## Punkhead

JOPACHKA said:


> *El Generico goes 2 Russia*
> http://youtu.be/Itg_YHQOc5E


Shitty promo. Ivan Markov is a good wrestler in the ring, but he really needs to learn how to cut a promo. At least the bitch got what she deserved. By the way, at 1:11 she was corpsing. SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## Jerichosaurus

michiganct said:


> my first post and I will say this. Putting students with special needs on this site is horrible and I expected better from people who were arguing whether or not Rock's daughter being ugly or not is appropriate.


I agree. It's almost as bad as the people who put up Benoit pictures making jokes about what he did.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

SonoShion said:


>


EPIC! :lmao


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

SonoShion said:


>


This is fantastic!

Sometimes on this site, and forums past, I see some with about 2 thousands posts with a join date only 2 months prior. I know it's not 200 posts a day but some day I struggle to make 5 posts never mind 50.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This is fantastic!
> 
> Sometimes on this site, and forums past, I see some with about 2 thousands posts with a join date only 2 months prior. I know it's not 200 posts a day but some day I struggle to make 5 posts never mind 50.


well yur a nub lol

talkin abot books an shit


----------



## TheStingerPL

SonoShion said:


>


----------



## SonoShion

TheStingerPL said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Hurry up. Already a classic


----------



## 11rob2k




----------



## xvampmanx

11rob2k said:


>


The rocks a beast, the kid in comparison is well dwarfed. Atlease we know Rocky does his shopping at tesco.


----------



## Necramonium

Watching Sandow during this match was just great. :cool2


----------



## virus21




----------



## TexasRangerCarl

Eve looks so ugly in that pic, you can just imagine how she'd look in her 40's.


----------



## F U Cena

SonoShion said:


>


hahahahahaha YES!


----------



## Un0fficial

What's that say? Cant read


----------



## Un0fficial

RichDV said:


> They're always fucking around on Twitter. Either they're banging or Punk is trying really hard.


Oh they're definitely sexin' it up


----------



## Eclairal

Un0fficial said:


> What's that say? Cant read


AW shoudl be here


----------



## Un0fficial

Eclairal said:


> AW shoudl be here


Ty <3


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol the way the crew member ran i thought it was something serious....and it was just an aw sign hahaha


----------



## BULLY

I made this one the other day, in reference to the great one stopping the bad peoples from stealing dat vehicle.


----------



## kregnaz

Gotta love wrestlingwithtext :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy

11rob2k said:


>


all natural ?


----------



## kregnaz

ssppeeddyy said:


> all natural ?


Nah, left guy is totally juiced up


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Zankman Jack said:


> well yur a nub lol
> 
> talkin abot books an shit


A bit of irony in the second sentence there. 

Also, imagine just buying cake in Tesco and there's The Rock, buying cake too. That kid must have been amazed to see The Rock there.


----------



## kregnaz

Lift-off


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

kregnaz said:


> Lift-off


Haha, Kangaroo piledriver. He legit could have jumped into another move there. Amazing spring. Funny!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Sherri Martel rocking a Flair robe:yum:


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Green Light

Christopher Daniels looks like Jean-Luc Picard


----------



## PacoAwesome

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Sherri Martel rocking a Flair robe:yum:


She looks real fuckable in that pic. Dayum!


----------



## Shazayum

Really turns you on until you realize she's dead, huh?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

And I love Bryan's face when he realizes Kane catches him:


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Love this one


----------



## Proc

SummerLove said:


> Really turns you on until you realize she's dead, huh?


Ever heard the saying "Dead girls don't say no"?


----------



## Honey Bucket

That Undertaker pic is amazing. That kid could almost fit in the urn, ha!


----------



## NoyK

SonoShion said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## RFalcao




----------



## xvampmanx

Green Light said:


> Christopher Daniels looks like Jean-Luc Picard


id go for tom hardy as young jean-lue picard/shinzon from star trek nemisis


----------



## Y2-Jerk

adrian_zombo said:


>


I cried this was a beautiful moment


----------



## Skullduggery

adrian_zombo said:


>


Ok ive watched this anger managment stuff for the last two weeks and its brilliant but who are the two blondes


----------



## Silent Alarm

virus21 said:


>


Eve has a furry tricep.

Would not bang.


----------



## NoyK




----------



## LBDW

Can anyone else see the troll face in eves expresion in that pic of eve and Kaitlin?


----------



## Aid

parry316 said:


> Ok ive watched this anger managment stuff for the last two weeks and its brilliant but who are the two blondes


The one on the left has appeared on Fear Factor and is apparently a wrestling fan according to Jason Powell of Dot Net.


----------



## Starbuck

SummerLove said:


> Really turns you on until you realize she's dead, huh?


Never stopped Katie Vick. 

Had to be done lol.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

A bit of CM Punk pics apologies if it's already been posted.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I don't know why but this pic cracks me up










Rest in Prom?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Is that Kurt Angle in the back?


----------



## kregnaz

[/IMG]


----------



## xvampmanx

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I don't know why but this pic cracks me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in Prom?


Paul and Kurt. intresting combo

Tonight we will dance in the centre of the room and when the music stops we will REST IN PEACE.


----------



## HiddenViolence

kregnaz said:


> [/IMG]


:lol Poor Bearer never catches a break.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Is that Kurt Angle in the back?



I thought so at first but on closer inspection I think it may be a younger wwf-era Scott Steiner.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I even think it's Tatanka.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Marty Vibe said:


> I even think it's Tatanka.



Shit! you might be right:shocked:

its the jacket that made me think Steiner, didnt they wear those in their run?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Shit! you might be right:shocked:
> 
> its the jacket that made me think Steiner, didnt they wear those in their run?


They wore similar ones but those were adorned with the University of Michigan (?) logo if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## trollex

that is fucking kurt angle


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Marty Vibe said:


> I even think it's Tatanka.


Yeah, it's Tatanka. Can see why people think it's Angle though.


----------



## kregnaz

Sexual tension EVERYWHERE!


----------



## virus21

kregnaz said:


> Sexual tension EVERYWHERE!


Wrestling: Not gay at all:side:


----------



## kregnaz

virus21 said:


> Wrestling: Not gay at all:side:


Zema doesn't agree


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Credit wrestling with text.










Dat selling


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

trollex said:


> that is fucking kurt angle


It's fucking Mark Henry.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## SonoShion

Want some ?


----------



## Ratedr4life

SonoShion said:


> Want some ?


Dude how?

How?

Upload please?


----------



## Platt

:yes


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Ratedr4life said:


> Dude how?
> 
> How?
> 
> Upload please?


That pic is from Punk's twitter.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> Credit wrestling with text.



omg hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
omg this is the most hilarious post i have seen in a long time


----------



## Mordar

SonoShion said:


> Want some ?


OMFG when, how?!!, upload it!! give one to me, something!


----------



## Diablo18

SonoShion said:


> Want some ?


The first DVD in a long time from the WWE that i'm excited to get


----------



## chronoxiong

SonoShion said:


> Want some ?


Come, get some! I miss when Cena used to say that. Anyways, I want a damn copy of that DVD too. I think it's gonna be an awesome DVD!


----------



## StarzNBarz

Hmmm.. that CM Punk DVD might be the only DVD i'll ever purchase from wwe...

Nahhhh :rocky


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

SonoShion said:


>


:bubbles


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Funny Sheamus tweets:

*Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus
@CMPunk wow can't believe u played the Race-card... But if u ever need a 6-inch lift a swift #brogue to arse will get u there fella *

*Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus
I'm calling Mr. Punk 'Shandy' from now on... Why? Cuz he's rocking a Sh-eamus beard & a R-andy buzz cut! #cmspineless*

*Sheamus @WWESheamus
Can someone please get #cmspineless a Snickers? He turns into such a Diva when he's hungry... Betty White's in Chicago 2nite!*


----------



## ZapThis

best forum ever


----------



## haribo

Who needs Darren Young when you can have black Cena? :cena2


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

^ Why are there 2 WWE Logos?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

haribo said:


> Who needs Darren Young when you can have black Cena? :cena2




Cena and Roids? Wut? WPolicy? Wut? :austin


----------



## BULLY

Made this for the HHH haircut thread, figured I might as well post it here too.


----------



## ben_fletch

SonoShion said:


> Want some ?


Can't wait to download it! :cool2


----------



## James1o1o

haribo said:


> Who needs Darren Young when you can have black Cena? :cena2


Cannot un-see.


----------



## kregnaz

The real reason why Swagger "left"


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



DCalXIbe said:


>


sorry for the ancient, quote but 

WTF is Taker doing?


----------



## Honey Bucket

He's channelling both The Ultimate Warrior and Steve Austin it looks like. But that looks....what the fuck is he on?


----------



## Mordar

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



@MrDrewFoley said:


> sorry for the ancient, quote but
> 
> WTF is Taker doing?


woah....that gif made me laugh


----------



## sinnica

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



@MrDrewFoley said:


> sorry for the ancient, quote but
> 
> WTF is Taker doing?


No need to be sorry, I thank you for bringing it back to my attention, fucking hilarious!


----------



## Flux




----------



## JT Martin




----------



## Ruth

Source


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^ Bravo, Froot. That is pretty awesome.

EDIT: His/Her Paige drawing is pretty sick.


----------



## kregnaz

JT Martin said:


>


----------



## Aid

WWE becomes PG. Brings in male stripper gimmick.










They were going to wear firemen outfits the week Reks quit.


----------



## LegendSeeker

Froot said:


> Source


That has got to be one of the greatest WWE/TNA/ANIME crossover picture I have ever seen. I am very impressed. Can you imagine both wwe and tna have anime shows


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Sick picture!


----------



## dietjuice

Froot said:


> Source


this is awesome this needs to be quoted so yeah









not funny but I love this interaction of Ohno and The Dragon

and also Good Girl Cameron


----------



## Aloverssoulz

Other than the noses being a little big, I think that is one badass drawing!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Edge and Sable doing something that actually looks cool


----------



## Punkhead

adrian_zombo said:


> Edge and Sable doing something that actually looks cool


I wish Dolph Ziggler did this with Vickie Guerrero. Imagine how that would look.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

credit to wrestlecrap.com


----------



## NatP

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> credit to wrestlecrap.com


This is the best picture ever. Wow.


----------



## Rock316AE

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> credit to wrestlecrap.com


:lmao :rocky :lmao Never saw it before. This thread has officially peaked. Awesome.


----------



## The GOAT One

They're playing FIFA99

Rocky's just slotted home the winner. Alan Shearer 1-0.


----------



## Green Light

Only makes sense that the GOAT would play as the GOAT


----------



## kregnaz

TomasThunder619 said:


> I wish Dolph Ziggler did this with Vickie Guerrero. Imagine how that would look.


can't un-imagine :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

I still have FIFA 99 somewhere(I have 98-04 then 09-12. The break was when I took PES for a few years), I think it's more likely that Rock will be young David with the GOAT corner kicks that year. 

I would love to see that video of Rock and Foley playing, probably WWF Attitude.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Wilt Chamerlain, Arnold Schwarzenegger and Andre, epic 3 man tag team


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I love this thread.










The last sentence is amusing, considering what was to come.


----------



## ABK

Not funny but kinda cool...


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Froot said:


> Source





Abk™ said:


> Not funny but kinda cool...


Froot beat you to it.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Abk™ said:


> Not funny but kinda cool...


Should probably read a thread before oy post in it, haha.


----------



## James1o1o

Its hilarious because its true. (Read the caption)


----------



## Tenacious.C

Who the fuck are edward and bella?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

The new tag team Champs.


----------



## virus21

Tenacious.C. said:


> Who the fuck are edward and bella?


You've never heard of Twilight?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

virus21 said:


> You've never heard of Twilight?


Of course theyve heard of them, otherwise they wouldn't get angry at just some people called 'Edward and Bella.'


----------



## Honey Bucket

I've heard of Twilight, but if you asked me who Edward and Bella were I wouldn't have a clue. Also, what does that have to do with with Legion Of Doom out of curiosity?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Froot said:


> Source


Fucking Awesome! :bryan


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## DualShock

@Zankman_Jack
great pics(Y)







































and I will go straight to hell for laughing at this:lmao:lmao:lmao











The Daniels picture is the best one. Just wait for it, it will be worth it


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is tooooooo much!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That anime drawing is freaking awesome, and :lmao @ the ref hitting punk.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Heavenly Invader said:


> This is tooooooo much!


Oh my.... That's just... That's not the real John Cena is it?


----------



## Cookie Monster

Been posted many times but still can't stop crying whenever I watch it:


----------



## DualShock

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Oh my.... That's just... That's not the real John Cena is it?


This is the son of John Cena and the fat groupie Cena talked about on Howard Stern


----------



## NoyK




----------



## #1Peep4ever

NoyK said:


>


:lmao

Mr. Hug it out


----------



## Ruth

:mark:


----------



## Nightingale

Erm....


----------



## Aid




----------



## kregnaz

Wooooooo, new wrestlingwithtext stuff :lmao


















































































http://wrestlingwithtext.com/ <--- bookmark


----------



## Damien

kregnaz said:


> Wooooooo, new wrestlingwithtext stuff :lmao
> 
> 
> http://wrestlingwithtext.com/ <--- bookmark


shame he is taking time off


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

kregnaz said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bigbuxxx

Froot said:


> Source


where's hornswoggle?


----------



## Ruth

The one with the paper bag on his head. I mean come on, how can there be two Cody Rhodes'?


----------



## NoyK

Who's the guy on Punk's left? I feel bad for not knowing. That's awesome though


----------



## xvampmanx

NoyK said:


> Who's the guy on Punk's left? I feel bad for not knowing. That's awesome though


might be aries


----------



## Duke Silver

The greatest man that ever lived.


----------



## robertdeniro

Cookie Monster said:


> Been posted many times but still can't stop crying whenever I watch it:


:lmao 

"What the hell is﻿ wrong with the damn titantron? It's a damn blackout!"
"GOLDDDDDDDDDDDBERGGGGGGGGGGG"
"Y2J Eddie Gurrero Owen Hart Arn Anderson﻿"
"can you﻿ smell what Rey Mysterio is cookin"
"STONE COLD IS BACK WITH THE﻿ FIREWORKS."
"BOBBY LASHLEY THAT'S IT I'LL BE﻿ A SON OF A BITCH"
"BRET﻿ MICHAELS?"
"OH MY﻿ GOD, RANDY ORTON Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J BAH GAWD STONE﻿ COLD STONE﻿ COLD STONE﻿ COLD!"

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

robertdeniro said:


> :lmao
> 
> "What the hell is﻿ wrong with the damn titantron? It's a damn blackout!"
> "GOLDDDDDDDDDDDBERGGGGGGGGGGG"
> "Y2J Eddie Gurrero Owen Hart Arn Anderson﻿"
> "can you﻿ smell what Rey Mysterio is cookin"
> "STONE COLD IS BACK WITH THE﻿ FIREWORKS."
> "BOBBY LASHLEY *THAT'S IT I'LL BE﻿ A SON OF A BITCH"*
> "BRET﻿ MICHAELS?"
> "OH MY﻿ GOD, RANDY ORTON Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J BAH GAWD STONE﻿ COLD STONE﻿ COLD STONE﻿ COLD!"
> 
> :lmao


Bold part was the best :lmao


----------



## Brye

:lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack

Some hilarious stuff on the last few pages. xD

Love the JR Impression video.


----------



## ABK

Don't know if this has been posted or not. Feel lazy to flip through the pages..


----------



## CMojicaAce

Cookie Monster said:


> Been posted many times but still can't stop crying whenever I watch it:


----------



## DualShock




----------



## NoyK

CMojicaAce said:


>


"Bobby Lashley is coming out of her A--" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruth

/r/squaredcircle


----------



## nikola123

Froot said:


> Source


This reminds me alot of naruto
punk looks like shikamaru ...


----------



## Blueforce7

I don’t hate you, Mitt. I don’t even dislike you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most people in the Republican primary. I hate this idea that you’re the next President. Because you’re not. I’m the next President. I’m the President of the United States. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am, and that’s kissing billionaires’ asses. You’re as good as kissing billionaires’ asses as Ronald Reagan was! I don’t know if you’re as good as Bush…he’s a pretty good ass-kisser..always was and still is. Oops… I’m creating government transparency. I am the best…choice…for President. I’ve been the best since 2007 when I started my campaign, and I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because young people saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a youth advocate. You know who else was a youth advocate? John Kerry! And he won the nomination, just like I did. The biggest difference between me and Kerry is that I’m winning the Presidency of the United States of America.


There's some funny stuff on tumblr.


----------



## Diablo18

Blueforce7 said:


> I don’t hate you, Mitt. I don’t even dislike you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most people in the Republican primary. I hate this idea that you’re the next President. Because you’re not. I’m the next President. I’m the President of the United States. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am, and that’s kissing billionaires’ asses. You’re as good as kissing billionaires’ asses as Ronald Reagan was! I don’t know if you’re as good as Bush…he’s a pretty good ass-kisser..always was and still is. Oops… I’m creating government transparency. I am the best…choice…for President. I’ve been the best since 2007 when I started my campaign, and I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because young people saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a youth advocate. You know who else was a youth advocate? John Kerry! And he won the nomination, just like I did. The biggest difference between me and Kerry is that I’m winning the Presidency of the United States of America.
> 
> 
> There's some funny stuff on tumblr.


:lmao:lmao:lmao some way some how Obama and punk has to see this. Dont know how to just send pics on Twitter yet so can someone do it for me and send it to punk


----------



## STEVALD

The most awaited wrestling porn parody is finally here


----------



## Diablo18

Froot said:


> /r/squaredcircle


I just noticed Cena layed out in the reflection of the side mirror


----------



## WWFVK




----------



## 11rob2k




----------



## kregnaz

11rob2k said:


>


Soooo, you were the pervert in front of my bathroom window. Shame on you!


----------



## Medo

StarzNBarz said:


> Sorry the only thing i saw when i clicked that link was this.


(Y)


----------



## Nightingale

http://youtu.be/LyDp0HyFRgM


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


wahts funny there ? :cool2


----------



## Griselda

Sorry if it's been posted already.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Bret keepin tabs on the OG IWC?


----------



## Jammy

Daniel Bryan's Twitter



> Asparagus the Wonder Dog LOVES his new No! No! No! shirt…


----------



## Ron Burgundy




----------



## Cookie Monster

Bret and that Mammal Toe


----------



## TheVoiceless

PsychedelicStacey said:


> Erm....


uhhhhh


----------



## Blueforce7

That dog is awesome.


----------



## Xander45

Froot said:


> The one with the paper bag on his head. I mean come on, how can there be two Cody Rhodes'?


Could be Ted DiBiase, he got bagged a lot and that was basically the last time he had a major role on TV.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

FluxCapacitor said:


>


LMAO!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## RuthStar

To save quoting "Dancing Gabriel" again, I like how the WWE Logo is also dancing too haha!


----------



## haribo

Froot said:


> The one with the paper bag on his head. I mean come on, how can there be two Cody Rhodes'?


Cody put the bags on other people's head; he didn't wear one himself.


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Ruth

Source


----------



## JT Martin

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


There's one thing wrong with that last pic. :cool2


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

One of Slick Ric's many weddings, featuring a groomsparty of Steamboat, Jim Crockett and Roddy Piper!


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## WWFVK




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Smith_Jensen said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Jammy

Fake Twitter scores, source - anon on other board. 



















Accuracy debatable, hint of truth must be present though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

ben_fletch said:


>


"there, there, John."


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

ben_fletch said:


>


There, there, I'm sure you can beat me in real life.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## ChrisK

JT Martin said:


> There's one thing wrong with that last pic. :cool2


Just quote the last pic then!


----------



## Nightingale

WWCturbo said:


>


Sadly, this is very true. LOL. :lmao


----------



## JY57

http://wwedvdnews.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/2012-09/rcemb2.jpg

couldn't show as pic but here is link of the other embrace pic of Rock/Cena with couple of background guys


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JT Martin said:


> There's one thing wrong with that last pic. :cool2


LOL

And it's most certainly true that RAW guy gets more TV time than Alex Riley.


----------



## JT Martin

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL
> 
> And it's most certainly true that RAW guy gets more TV time than Alex Riley.


LMAO!

I wonder if Swagger's wife gets more time than Riley.


----------



## Necramonium

Think we can edit this one and add it to the smilie list. :cool2 :yes


----------



## KO Bossy

Necramonium said:


> Think we can edit this one and add it to the smilie list. :cool2 :yes


Its like a bearded Cornette face.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## ssppeeddyy

http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/39099-5/Wresting-innuendo-no-****.gif?


----------



## Zankman Jack

What I like the most about "WM 45" is that Bob Holly appears for some reason... And he is still completely "normal" as well. xD


----------



## xvampmanx

Zankman Jack said:


> What I like the most about "WM 45" is that Bob Holly appears for some reason... And he is still completely "normal" as well. xD


i think thats because in his entire career he has never changed his look.


----------



## Rocky Mark

ben_fletch said:


>












let the butthurt flow


----------



## virus21

KO Bossy said:


> Its like a bearded Cornette face.


----------



## Vyed

WWCturbo said:


>


This is fucking sad man! :no::no:


----------



## NoyK




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy




----------



## Moonlight_drive

WWCturbo said:


> This one is the story of his life.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


Wow, did you make this? I genuinely thought that, but thought it was just something in my head due to watching Top Gear before Raw, haha. That's amazing!


----------



## xvampmanx

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


tonight on topgear
we invade monday night raw
james may becomes bret heart
richard hammond becomes the miz
and i fall asleep watching a diva match.


----------



## bangarang

can somebody please post that pic with Sin Cara "my boyfriend botches to much". thanks!


----------



## Strats

Nope but I have this :


----------



## ABK




----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Edit: Should be showing up now.


----------



## Ruth

/r/squaredcircle


----------



## just1988

Abk™ said:


>


*Fantastic.*


----------



## HankHill_85

^^^I didn't know Sin Cara posted here! (smell what Rock is 'cocking'?)


----------



## HankHill_85

^Punk doing his best Bill Cosby.







































































































































































































And one last statement from Average Cena Fan with a response from a popular superstar....


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Skullduggery

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Honey Bucket

parry316 said:


> :lmao


Damn, he IS James May!

I also see a little bit of Prince Vigo from Ghostbusters II in there also!


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Wow, did you make this? I genuinely thought that, but thought it was just something in my head due to watching Top Gear before Raw, haha. That's amazing!


It was actually posted by May on his Facebook :lol


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> It was actually posted by May on his Facebook :lol


That is actually amazing! Hahahah, that's really funny.


----------



## HHHGame78

Abk™ said:


>


"Cocking"? Can't tell if intentional or bad spelling. hmmm


----------



## FingazMc

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## xvampmanx

zoidberg?










they havnt washed that mat after ortan used it. slip and slide.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Honey Bucket

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Jeez, what a bunch of cretins.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Ovidswaggle

I'm not posting a picture so sorry if this is too random, but this thread has helped me through an entire week of work and counting thus far.


----------



## kregnaz

Ovidswaggle said:


> I'm not posting a picture so sorry if this is too random, but this thread has helped me through an entire week of work and counting thus far.


No need to apologize, I'll just post two pics to compensate


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## dude69

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao that really happen? so i guess that means when the put pics up on the website that just stick the different pictures together


----------



## thierry90

kregnaz said:


>


Chinception? :cool2


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## dr_feelgood

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


freakin brilliant. :lmao


----------



## zroziber

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


Some say he's the Excellence of Execution...


----------



## ABK

This is freaking hilarious!


----------



## Emotion Blur

xvampmanx said:


> i think thats because in his entire career he has never changed his look.











Nope, never changed his look.


----------



## magusnova

kregnaz said:


> No need to apologize, I'll just post two pics to compensate


Can you make one giving him mustache hair?


----------



## mikeowar

So funny. I love that chris benoit pic.


----------



## FourWinds




----------



## ForestCrush




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Pictures of Lil' Jimmy (WWE.com)


----------



## Cookie Monster

I hate the WWE :lol


----------



## Lord Nox

magusnova said:


> Can you make one giving him mustache hair?


He didnt actually make that picture :no:


----------



## kregnaz

magusnova said:


> Can you make one giving him mustache hair?





Lord Nox said:


> He didnt actually make that picture :no:


Yepp, and even if I did, I wouldn't understand your request 

But I found another variation, woooo


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Hogan does have the most photoshop-able of faces


----------



## kregnaz

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Hogan does have the most photoshop-able of faces


But also a lot of crap you'd wish it was photoshopped


----------



## HankHill_85

Anyone look closely at that "Average Cena Fan" meme kid? Is his Cena shirt signed by Chris freaking Masters?!


----------



## Eulonzo

FourWinds said:


>


This had me DYING, in a very good way.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

HankHill_85 said:


> Anyone look closely at that "Average Cena Fan" meme kid? Is his Cena shirt signed by Chris freaking Masters?!


My god, you're right!


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Guess who this blonde stud is :lol


----------



## Oliver-94

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Guess who this blonde stud is :lol


 The Miz :lol


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

More young uns:
























Lesnar so vicious lol


----------



## Rocky Mark

Shawn looks like Paul Rudd in that picture


----------



## The GOAT One

Lesnar :lmao


----------



## chargebeam

NoyK said:


>


LOL Daniel Bryan is hilarious!! :lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## xvampmanx

chris masters sig on the t shirt


----------



## pinofreshh

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


YES!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lol


----------



## Shawn Morrison

not a picture but didn't know where to post this:

Teddy Long's mind
4 Heels and 4 Faces wanting a title shot = Battle Royal
2 Heels and 2 Faces = Tag Team Match Main Event
1 Heel = One on One with Sheamus
1 Heel (Sheamus is busy) = One on One with Big Show
1 Heel (Sheamus and Big Show busy) = One on One with Randy Orton
1 Heel (Sheamus, Big Show and Randy Orton busy) = One on One with The Great Khali
1 Heel (Sheamus, Big Show, Randy Orton and The Great﻿ Khali busy) = One on One with The Undertaker.


----------



## Ponpon

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lesnar so vicious lol


Brock Lesnerd!


----------



## Skiie

Oh god, just thinking that is the Lesnar we know..:lmao


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Brock still looks Beastly. That picture in the suit and glasses would make a great Jekyll and Hyde comparison with some of the intense Lesnar pictures out there.


----------



## Shazayum

Looks like Gus Fring...except he fused with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## kregnaz

I think the black one is supposed to be heel


----------



## TheVoiceless

SummerLove said:


> Looks like Gus Fring...except he fused with Brock Lesnar.


*SPOILER!!!!!!
*








minus half his face missing


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

kregnaz said:


> I think the black one is supposed to be heel


Better than any Khali match


----------



## virus21

kregnaz said:


> I think the black one is supposed to be heel


They could have cats wrestle for 3 hours and it would be better than Raw


----------



## ssppeeddyy

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


professor lesnar :cool2


----------



## mellison24

kregnaz said:


> I think the black one is supposed to be heel


That's what Vince said


----------



## Rocky Mark

Brock looks like a sorority douche from one of those late 90's teen/college movies


----------



## Macho Minion

WWCTurbo's pictures are just plain stupid.


----------



## STEVALD

>


*Here Comes The Brain!*


----------



## xvampmanx

ssppeeddyy said:


> professor lesnar :cool2


screw a tie, ill just tat one on.


----------



## Coolquip

Lesnar sort Of looks like Phillip Seymour Hoffman in in Patch Adams.


----------



## kregnaz

Dinnertime at Undertaker's


----------



## BrokenWater

TheVoiceless said:


> *SPOILER!!!!!!
> *


Was that really necessary? I actually got done watching season 4 a few hours ago and I appreciate the spoiler warning (in which you SHOULD"VE used SPOILER TAGS), but how is that a good contribution to what he just said? :no:


----------



## CHIcagoMade




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

CHIcagoMade95 said:


>


LOL, creepy!


----------



## Dark Storm

magusnova said:


> Can you make one giving him mustache hair?


Here's one I done a while back, and I'm sure posted in this thread.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Freaking hillarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

20-0


----------



## Honey Bucket

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> 20-0


No way! First glance I thought it was Luke Skywalker.


----------



## ABK




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Abk™ said:


>


Haha!

.. "Hey Goldie, can you follow me back?" *Blocked*. 
.. "You're my favourite wrestler ever" *ty*.
.. "Hi Dustin." *Hi*
.. "Goldust you suck" *Blocked*
.. "Goldust you're the best" *Aw ty*

Seriously, I used to wonder why he had a twitter, and a couple of weeks later...

.. "Hey Goldie, can you follow me back?" *Blocked*. 
.. "You're my favourite wrestler ever" *ty*.
.. "Hi Dustin." *Hi*
.. "Goldust you suck" *Blocked*
.. "Goldust you're the best" *Aw ty*
.. *It's Goldust. You fans are awesome. Please give me money to make a movie! Thanks again, y'all are great!*
.. "Hi Dustin, your book was the greatest thing I've ever read. Have you ever thought of modernizing Shakespeare?" *everyday.*

He comes across as a right wanker, and completely pointless, on twitter.


----------



## CMojicaAce

From Soccer Memes on Facebook:


----------



## imonaplain

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> 20-0


Looks like bubbles from trailer park boys, without the glasses of course.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CHIcagoMade95 said:


>


LOL looks like he pulled a real jerk move.


----------



## holt_hogan




----------



## Ryan




----------



## AnalBleeding

my favorite thread


----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I know...the brazzers trend needs to stop...-__-


----------



## Oliver-94

Not exactly funny, I know


----------



## Macharius

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> 20-0


Sweet zombie jesus!


----------



## BBoiz94

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Freaking hillarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


Would've been better if it's D.Bryan. Imagine, just imagine...

DBryan: Are you ready for the Pro Glide challenge?! 
Man: YES! YES! YES!:yes
DBryan: NO! NO! NO! I SAID ARE YOU READY FOR THE PRO GLIDE CHALLENGE?!
Man: YES! YES! YES! 
:troll


----------



## BBoiz94

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Someone should add "I have a dick, this big!" to this picture.


----------



## Ryan

BBoiz94 said:


> Someone should add "I have a dick, this big!" to this picture.


Only Kane could command that beast but I shall honour your request.


----------



## 11rob2k




----------



## Ryan

BBoiz94 said:


> Someone should add "I have a dick, this big!" to this picture.





Ryan said:


> Only Kane could command that beast but I shall honour your request.


Unless you meant you want Swagger saying it. If so I'll give you this one, free of charge, no need to thank me.


----------



## HOJO

I have a pic of Jerry Springer wearing a title belt, but it'll most likely not appear.


----------



## BBoiz94

Ryan said:


> Unless you meant you want Swagger saying it. If so I'll give you this one, free of charge, no need to thank me.


Of course it's Swagman lol! Why'd AJ has a dick?!


----------



## Ryan

BBoiz94 said:


> Of course it's Swagman lol! Why'd AJ has a dick?!


I'm sorry I did it wrong, what would you like me to correct?


----------



## HankHill_85

Holy fucking shit, is this really happening?!? Are we on the ACTUAL last page of the thread, 948? None of that "last page is really 2 pages below" bullshit?!?

DAY = MADE


----------



## xvampmanx

Ryan said:


> Unless you meant you want Swagger saying it. If so I'll give you this one, free of charge, no need to thank me.


instead of changing the bubble you swapped there heads. Face-off wwe style.


----------



## BBoiz94

Ryan said:


> I'm sorry I did it wrong, what would you like me to correct?


Holy shit I just noticed their faces got swapped after vampman's talked about it, but it'll still make more sense had the speech bubble belonged to Swag's character since he's the one with his hands opened..


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

HankHill_85 said:


> Holy fucking shit, is this really happening?!? Are we on the ACTUAL last page of the thread, 948? None of that "last page is really 2 pages below" bullshit?!?
> 
> DAY = MADE


One of the best developments that's happened on this Forum in a longggg time


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ryan has ruined my life. :sad: being on the last page is BOSS thou. (Y)


----------



## Ryan

BBoiz94 said:


> Holy shit I just noticed their faces got swapped after vampman's talked about it, but it'll still make more sense had the speech bubble belonged to Swag's character since he's the one with his hands opened..





xvampmanx said:


> instead of changing the bubble you swapped there heads. Face-off wwe style.


Okay, I'll swap the bodies back around then.


----------



## Ruth

Botchamania plug during the IC Title match


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Tarfu

Had an epic pause timing moment on NXT. 










DAT ASS 2 HOTTY


----------



## Alex DeLarge

That look on Scotty's face strikes me as a rape face


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## GiveMeToro

I suck at photoshop, but there ya go.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Guess who's in the next ppv main event










This time cena gets a title shot because his dog ate his last contract rematch


----------



## DXfan99

hahaha this is always a good thread to get some laughs


----------



## dAs_sHMu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JlhmK-mIWvg
This is amazing imo


----------



## xvampmanx

Tarfu said:


> Had an epic pause timing moment on NXT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT ASS 2 HOTTY


add another to the smilies


----------



## Revann

dAs_sHMu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JlhmK-mIWvg
> This is amazing imo


LMAO. That was gold. haahahahahaa


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WWCturbo said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Haha!
> 
> .. "Hey Goldie, can you follow me back?" *Blocked*.
> .. "You're my favourite wrestler ever" *ty*.
> .. "Hi Dustin." *Hi*
> .. "Goldust you suck" *Blocked*
> .. "Goldust you're the best" *Aw ty*
> 
> Seriously, I used to wonder why he had a twitter, and a couple of weeks later...
> 
> .. "Hey Goldie, can you follow me back?" *Blocked*.
> .. "You're my favourite wrestler ever" *ty*.
> .. "Hi Dustin." *Hi*
> .. "Goldust you suck" *Blocked*
> .. "Goldust you're the best" *Aw ty*
> .. *It's Goldust. You fans are awesome. Please give me money to make a movie! Thanks again, y'all are great!*
> .. "Hi Dustin, your book was the greatest thing I've ever read. Have you ever thought of modernizing Shakespeare?" *everyday.*
> 
> He comes across as a right wanker, and completely pointless, on twitter.


I once said to him that I loved his return in 2002 and his stuff with Booker T and he blocked me.


----------



## Jobberwacky

I'm on (one of) the last page(s) of the greatest thread ever on WF!!! :cheer


Good work guys (Y)


----------



## scrilla

from the dollar tree. rey's head photoshopped onto batista's body. someone should sue.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Chrome

dAs_sHMu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JlhmK-mIWvg
> This is amazing imo


"I'm going to Disneyland!" :lmao :lmao

Epic.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## virus21




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## KO Bossy

Note: I actually made this one.


----------



## Damien

dAs_sHMu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JlhmK-mIWvg
> This is amazing imo


omg! (Y)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

scrilla said:


> from the dollar tree. rey's head photoshopped onto batista's body. someone should sue.


I'd like to know why the figure has a chainsaw.


----------



## HHHGame78

GiveMeToro said:


> I suck at photoshop, but there ya go.


Someone do the Fred Durst pic but shop Orton's head on it instead.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Jewicide

Could someone photoshop this picture of The Kat - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/customavatars/avatar217625_1.gif
inside the 'Y' where Bryan is standing here - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/signaturepics/sigpic217625_3.gif


----------



## chada75

Hank Scorpio said:


> I'd like to know why the figure has a chainsaw.


Must be a CZW Action Figure.


----------



## sonia585

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

This is the pic i like most.
There are many more pics that i like.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



sonia585 said:


> This is the pic i like most.
> There are many more pics that i like.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Brazzers logo wont do,motherless logo for this one?









Cena and wife going through a rough derpvorce


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Bananas said:


> I once said to him that I loved his return in 2002 and his stuff with Booker T and he blocked me.


Oh, man. He's a fucking idiot. He seriously comes across as an illiterate fool on Twitter. His complete turn around when he wants money for a movie or to go buy stuff from his website is astonishing. His only real interactment is with other wrestlers.

It was around the times someone here posted how there friend had an altercation with him due to him using his work name to pick a package up, and when they told him there was no Rhodes to be picked up he flipped that I started to really dislike him. It turns out the package was for Runnells and he used his stage name. This was like 5 years ago the poster said, not even kayfabe just a fucking eejit.

Can't stand him. I really, really, really liked him and found some of his stuff to be gold (excuse the pun,) but since reading things about him and seeing him interact on Twitter... I wouldn't say I'm glad WWE fired him but I hope somebody who isn't so stupid manages to keep their job.



Froot said:


>


That's fantastic!


----------



## HOJO

http://t.co/VEvgDbmA

http://t.co/CAbdHWif

http://t.co/3ie7IjEm


----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## virus21

Dynamite Kidd said:


>


Cena is Obama?


----------



## Tarfu

WWCturbo said:


>


Um, pretty sure she was angry because they still can't get along despite winning the titles together.


----------



## haribo




----------



## Jewicide




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD

*Kane goes to Disney Land! *


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## JihadJake




----------



## Zankman Jack

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Hahaha, gold, great stuff man. xD


----------



## HankHill_85

That Sin Bane-a one is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## StarzNBarz

lillian garcia


----------



## apathyjerk




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



RevolverSnake said:


>


Isn't that Christian Bale? Why is HE in funny wrestling pictures?


----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## Ruth




----------



## Rocky Mark

and he would've gotten away with it , if it wasn't for those meddling kids !!!!!


----------



## AlbertWesker

KO Bossy said:


> Note: I actually made this one.


I liked this one


----------



## Australian

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


haha thats gold


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Isn't that Christian Bale? Why is HE in funny wrestling pictures?


I think it was probably just used as a reaction to something.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## moon25

^ That Titanic picture made me LMFAO:lmao


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

moon25 said:


> ^ That Titanic picture made me LMFAO:lmao


Me to. That one was great


----------



## Eulonzo

The Montreal one has me dying right now. :lmao


----------



## TheVoiceless

chronoxiong said:


>



and people say Cena no sells everything....he sells that cross face like a CHAMP unk2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Punk actually looks like it hurts him more to do the move than it does for Cena to take it


----------



## FIREW0LF




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The sin cara pics are hilarious. "well someone told me to go fuck myself" :lmao


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## #1Peep4ever

hahaha i love this thread
the cara botch pictures are hilarious


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao @ every single pic especially these 2, can't rep you enough.


----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Ruth




----------



## Phenomenal X




----------



## apathyjerk




----------



## Ruth

Had this in my deviantArt favourites for a while, but wasn't sure whether or not it was funny, or just a hopeful prospect.


----------



## Zankman Jack

apathyjerk said:


>


A lot of pictures on this page are awesome, the Sin Cara ones as usual, but this one just takes the cake. xD

Hilarious, love the Jericlones in the background.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Maybe if WWE was an anime. :lmao


----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

CMojicaAce said:


>


That's not funny, but it's Awesome as hell!


----------



## JihadJake




----------



## Eclairal

Cena's Boner looooooooooooool


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## xvampmanx

i knew i seen him do this before, thank you.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## xvampmanx

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


surely that batman pic should say, lets go cena, im batman.


----------



## Voice in the Night

Kane:I'm going to Disneyland.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## apathyjerk

Probably nothing to laugh at but I'm cracking up.


----------



## daryl74




----------



## ABK




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

daryl74 said:


>


Too awesome. I really should get back to drawing again, starting to miss it.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## AWR

Bahahaha absolutely gold.


----------



## WWCturbo

TOMBSTONE


----------



## DualShock




----------



## WWCturbo

Still better than real SmackDown


----------



## apathyjerk

Next ones are TNA, if that's okay.


----------



## JOPACHKA

Punk & Rock


----------



## WWCturbo

Still funny to me...


----------



## kregnaz

FEED. HIM. wait what?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

apathyjerk said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao



kregnaz said:


> FEED. HIM. wait what?


BOSS status if he bit into a icecream cake.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## TempestH




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL "we will complain on the internet" 

Crimson 3:16 the GOAT.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Don't care if the guy is a senile old codger who doesn't give a shit about wrestling today, but Vince McMahon still has the greatest facial expressions in wrestling history.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

And Mark Henry, launching helpless fools 1998-2012:


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Jobberwacky

apathyjerk said:


> Probably nothing to laugh at but I'm cracking up.


Awesome. I was brought up on family memories of wrestling from that arena, if it wasn't for my granddad loving wrestling and then getting my mum involved, who then got me into it, i probably wouldn't be here now. So to see Punk/Regal talking about an event from that time and place is really cool


----------



## ice_edge




----------



## NatP

ice_edge said:


>


Now all we need is a Peach comparison!


----------



## Germ Incubator

From: http://www.wwe.com/worldwide/cody-rhodes-egypt-2012


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Germ Incubator said:


> From: http://www.wwe.com/worldwide/cody-rhodes-egypt-2012


Suit in that weather? BOSS.


----------



## Shazayum

well, it's better to wear clothes that covers you instead of like shorts and short sleeve shirts in the desert, you'd probably get sunburned and feel hotter.


----------



## Headliner

Not a picture but:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I see what you mean, SL. Man, Vince seems like tough cookie. That's probably how he acted if not, worse when Christian and DB won the title.


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

This picture has the potential of one of those "change heads" picture...










And this one isn't funny but Micks daughter sure grew up since we seen her in the late 90s and she looks great.


----------



## Alex

Issues_Sunshyne said:


>


Cena's knees looks strange because of all the muscle on his thighs.


----------



## apathyjerk




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## King Gimp

apathyjerk said:


>


OMG XD :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ratedR3:16

the sheamus one had me in tears


----------



## Swarhily

Unseen Little Jimmy Photos


----------



## BBoiz94

ice_edge said:


>


What's even funnier is I read that in Triple H's voice.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This picture has the potential of one of those "change heads" picture...


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Rocky Mark

good god that's a looker 

all the ladies in the foley family are smokin' hot .. which is weird considering mick supports the hobo look  

well mick certainly still does puts asses in the seats


----------



## apathyjerk




----------



## kregnaz

Swarhily said:


> Unseen Little Jimmy Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but THAT is clearly Chris Benoit


----------



## Hamada




----------



## pryme tyme

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Start making business? What 10 year old cena mark made this?


----------



## ssppeeddyy

pryme tyme said:


> Start making business? What 10 year old cena mark made this?


no clue found it on google


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave




----------



## CruzControl

In all fairness I probably would have become Batista as well.


----------



## Headliner

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Picture fail considering pink is the color for cancer.


----------



## MikeChase27




----------



## virus21

What a geeky girl


----------



## Bro

AJ watches Yu-Gi-Oh?

sweet


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

virus21 said:


> What a geeky girl


:mark:


----------



## themosayat

I hate how I can't post pictures or links until I have 10 posts ... can someone help me post these next 5 pictures please
i36.servimg.com/u/f36/17/16/47/13/3c725610.jpg
i36.servimg.com/u/f36/17/16/47/13/my-big10.jpg
i36.servimg.com/u/f36/17/16/47/13/only-w10.jpg
i36.servimg.com/u/f36/17/16/47/13/poor-s10.jpg
i36.servimg.com/u/f36/17/16/47/13/2612ab10.jpg
or just copy and paste to watch them guys


----------



## Aid

themosayat said:


> I hate how I can't post pictures or links until I have 10 posts ... can someone help me post these next 5 pictures please or just copy and paste to watch them guys


Here ya go.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Hank Scorpio said:


>


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Jammy

okay the kurt angle one is quite creepy and a bit funny


----------



## apathyjerk

Aid180 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jammy




----------



## BrendenPlayz

Dunno if its been posted or not...


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## TheStingerPL




----------



## Australian

apathyjerk said:


>


had to use that sheamus 1 as my sig LOL


----------



## Hamada




----------



## pinofreshh

I love how people are still hurt that Punk didnt used to main event and Cena did. It was all planned by creative to bring out and motivate Punk's heel turn.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

pinofreshh said:


> I love how people are still hurt that Punk didnt used to main event and Cena did. It was all planned by creative to bring out and motivate Punk's heel turn.


really? you think they thought that much ahead?


----------



## WWCturbo

pinofreshh said:


> I love how people are still hurt that Punk didnt used to main event and Cena did. It was all planned by creative to bring out and motivate Punk's heel turn.


Bitch please, if WWE believed Punk being in the Main Events would make the sell rates go up then Punk would've been booked in them. Lack of faith is the reason, Punk was in the NOC Main Event only because he's the WWE champion, he had to be there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Nice selection of peeps, all three could work Cara to a 5 star match PPV style. (Y)


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## xvampmanx

WWCturbo said:


>


Flair being Flair, Perfection, Brazzers.


----------



## khlundgaard

geraldinhio said:


> I'v seen a lot of great funny wrestling pic but havn't seen these before.:lmao
> Some of them are pure gold ,feel free to share anymore.



LOL


----------



## CMojicaAce

Cooking with The Rock. Is there anything this man can't do?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Todd pettengill 2012...


----------



## Ruth

khlundgaard said:


> LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CMojicaAce said:


> Cooking with The Rock. Is there anything this man can't do?


Boots to Pancakes!!! lol


----------



## Shazayum

CMojicaAce said:


> Cooking with The Rock. Is there anything this man can't do?


any dumbass can make pancakes.


----------



## Skullduggery

The future of wrestling


----------



## The Nugget




----------



## MikeChase27




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

2013 WWE champ


----------



## HHHGame78

CMojicaAce said:


> Cooking with The Rock. Is there anything this man can't do?


We finally know what The Rock is cookin!


----------



## CMojicaAce

SummerLove said:


> any dumbass can make pancakes.


lol


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

CMojicaAce said:


> Cooking with The Rock. Is there anything this man can't do?


The Rock finally got to make his pancakes.


----------



## Nightingale

Speaking of the rock...









I have no idea what the miz is doing here....looks like he is auditioning for Las Vegas It's raining men show. xD

































This one is not so much funny as pretty bad ass looking.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## The-Rock-Says

Is that actually real?


----------



## Nightingale

I don't think so, it's off Tumblr so I assume someone made it.


----------



## kregnaz

SummerLove said:


> any dumbass can make pancakes.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

that ryback pic is pretty badass


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## JJJ




----------



## Cloud Juice

CMojicaAce said:


> Cooking with The Rock. Is there anything this man can't do?


Laying off synthol and fetal water?


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Road Dogg lost his voice once in '98, and Billy Gunn was forced to do their New Age Outlaws intro. Cue cards were required:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

adrian_zombo said:


> Road Dogg lost his voice once in '98, and Billy Gunn was forced to do their New Age Outlaws intro. Cue cards were required:


that was funny.


----------



## new_year_new_start




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Kane VS The Undertaker, 1995.


----------



## Aid

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


When did James Curran become a meme?


----------



## KO Bossy

new_year_new_start said:


>


This was posted already...by me...in fact, I was the one who made it.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## kregnaz

KO Bossy said:


> This was posted already...by me...in fact, I was the one who made it.


Most pics have already been posted, be happy that yours made it out in the interwebs and came back, people obviously like it


----------



## xvampmanx

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Kane VS The Undertaker, 1995.


is it me or does his head look edited?


----------



## Skullduggery

new_year_new_start said:


>


This has to be the funniest one ever


----------



## NoyK




----------



## new_year_new_start

Something for all the Ambrose fan boys out there!


----------



## Zankman Jack

new_year_new_start said:


>


This is probably how the Ambrose marks think like. :lol


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Del Rio was obviously helping him catch a breather. :side:


----------



## Bob the Jobber

adrian_zombo said:


> Road Dogg lost his voice once in '98, and Billy Gunn was forced to do their New Age Outlaws intro. Cue cards were required:


Was that when he sang at the country music concert?


----------



## Undashing Rom

parry316 said:


> This has to be the funniest one ever


Holy crap, where is your signature from? SO HOT.


----------



## Skullduggery

Undashing Rom said:


> Holy crap, where is your signature from? SO HOT.


Its from here go to about twenty seconds in 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgCuEqzSDHg


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

The Great Below said:


> Was that when he sang at the country music concert?


No, it was before he faced Jeff Jarrett in a 1-on-1 match on Raw sometime in 98. Road Dogg had legitimately lost his voice. 

Later in the night, Gunn tagged with Austin (for no apparent reason) to face Kane & Undertaker.


----------



## Strats

According to some stupid website this is HHH & Steph lol


----------



## HankHill_85

Fuck I hate Goldust.


----------



## Cactus




----------



## HankHill_85

^^^Lol'd big time.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Zankman Jack




----------



## BornBad




----------



## virus21




----------



## Kazz

virus21 said:


>












A.J. is pretty much Harley Quinn anyway.


----------



## haribo

I'll have what he's having :jordan


----------



## STEVALD

haribo said:


> I'll have what he's having :jordan


Bryan had an orgasm?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Titus O'Neil, Professional wrestler:


----------



## TheSupremeForce

adrian_zombo said:


> Titus O'Neil, Professional wrestler:


Titus O'Neil: Worst in the World.


----------



## xvampmanx

Kazz said:


> A.J. is pretty much Harley Quinn anyway.


now thats scary.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

virus21 said:


>


JTG sweatin lol


----------



## Zankman Jack

Look at what I found on a random advertisement for (what seems to be) a Russian MMORPG game...

*Looks familiar? xD*


----------



## Rocky Mark

The Rock and Trish backstage last year


----------



## The-Rock-Says

You just know they've banged many times.


----------



## Bro

I might be delusional but I've been looking for a Christopher Daniels GIF of him air humping while one of his opponents was down and I can't seem to find the fucking thing and I have no idea if it's in here.


----------



## Shepard

Bro said:


> I might be delusional but I've been looking for a Christopher Daniels GIF of him air humping while one of his opponents was down and I can't seem to find the fucking thing and I have no idea if it's in here.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## RFalcao




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Zankman Jack said:


> Look at what I found on a random advertisement for (what seems to be) a Russian MMORPG game...
> 
> *Looks familiar? xD*


Это все об игре, и как вы в нее играть.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

new_year_new_start said:


>


Huh, I made this one a couple months back and assumed it was destined to be just another forgotten thing. Seeing this thing again was moderately pleasing.


----------



## STEVALD

More like Bury-em.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

Shepard said:


>


Daniels is awesome


----------



## tornado21




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## RockCold

I love the thread. Pure gold.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

JOPACHKA said:


>


Who's that on the right?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hank Scorpio said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

In honour of the SCOTT STEINER ribbing here is the man himself giving a math lesson


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Hank Scorpio said:


> In honour of the SCOTT STEINER ribbing here is the man himself giving a math lesson


for the real math lesson, see my sig


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Ziggler Mark said:


> for the real math lesson, see my sig


I'm very well versed with that video. First time I had seen the picture though.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

>


LOL, brilliant!


----------



## kregnaz

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


So, Cody DID tell the truth about Cara's face


----------



## STEVALD

You guys are in for a treat now


----------



## STEVALD

Few more:


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## STEVALD

Annnd more


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:lmao awesome post Crimson3:16


----------



## Honey Bucket

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


Ahahaha that is brilliant.


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## #1Peep4ever

Hank Scorpio said:


>


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

omg :lmao

that one killed me hahaha thats just freakin genius


----------



## Zankman Jack

Good stuff as usual, Crimson 3:16.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

PsychedelicStacey said:


>


OMG! I love when heels make me hate them even when i know that it's scripted. PUNK IS GOD!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Crimson 3:16 is a GOD. :lmao


----------



## themosayat

I WASTED MY WHOLE WEEKEND ON THIS FOR YOU GUYS ! ENJOY ;D


----------



## Jotunheim

themosayat said:


> I WASTED MY WHOLE WEEKEND ON THIS FOR YOU GUYS ! ENJOY ;D
> ]


this one made me laugh irl :lmao


----------



## pinofreshh

FUCKING CLASSIC.


----------



## immune to fear

themosayat repped..they're all fantastic pics!


----------



## Bro

lmao, that rage comic was better than the actual product.

We need a recap of those every week.


----------



## SAMOA

themosayat said:


> I WASTED MY WHOLE WEEKEND ON THIS FOR YOU GUYS ! ENJOY ;D


What a waste of a weekend. 

Maybe im just a miserable tosser but 98% of the things on here just aren't funny. Genuinley cant understand how grown men can LOL at the post above me?


----------



## STEVALD

Haha that Raw episode meme was just too good, repped. (Y)


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

Anyone got a pic of Daniel Bryan's orgasm "YES!" in the diner?


----------



## HiddenViolence

Wait a minute RAW was on Monday and it's only Thursday, how exactly could you have spent the weekend on it?


----------



## HankHill_85

Crimson 3:16, to you sir I say...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave




----------



## Shazayum

SAMOA said:


> What a waste of a weekend.
> 
> Maybe im just a miserable tosser but 98% of the things on here just aren't funny. Genuinley cant understand how grown men can LOL at the post above me?


Agreed, a weekend truly wasted.


----------



## Damien

PsychedelicStacey said:


>


woop! that is my gif I think!


----------



## Monday Jericho

Dat meme tho lmao. You won, my *****.


----------



## themosayat

SAMOA said:


> What a waste of a weekend.
> 
> Maybe im just a miserable tosser but 98% of the things on here just aren't funny. Genuinley cant understand how grown men can LOL at the post above me?


thank you for your irrelevant opinion


----------



## themosayat

andersonasshole900 said:


> Wait a minute RAW was on Monday and it's only Thursday, how exactly could you have spent the weekend on it?


I live in the middle east ... our weekend days are thursday and friday !
I started doing these since I came back from school at wednesday until the end of thursday ! it took my whole weekend !!


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

SummerLove said:


> Agreed, a weekend truly wasted.





SAMOA said:


> What a waste of a weekend.
> 
> Maybe im just a miserable tosser but 98% of the things on here just aren't funny. Genuinley cant understand how grown men can LOL at the post above me?


Talk about time being wasted. The lad may have wasted a weekend on something he wanted to do, but you two wasted a few seconds on your life to post that. Why? Just to put somebody down, you could have just as easily left it. Jealous he got rep probably :O

Some great posts in here, still amazed at how many views this thread has...


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## punx06

SAMOA said:


> What a waste of a weekend.
> 
> Maybe im just a miserable tosser but 98% of the things on here just aren't funny. Genuinley cant understand how grown men can LOL at the post above me?


U mad bro? Let's see your attempt at a funny post if you think you're such an expert on humour.


----------



## Shazayum

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Talk about time being wasted. The lad may have wasted a weekend on something he wanted to do, but you two wasted a few seconds on your life to post that. Why? Just to put somebody down, you could have just as easily left it. Jealous he got rep probably :O
> 
> Some great posts in here, still amazed at how many views this thread has...


No, we have a right to express our opinions, just like you all have the right to post pictures you think are funny.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

SummerLove said:


> No, we have a right to express our opinions, just like you all have the right to post pictures you think are funny.


yeah, but I'm laughing along, wasting time on something I think is worth it. You're not laughing along, wasting time on something you don't think is worth it.

It's definitely a matter of opinions, but tbh.. I'd rather have mine.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Cmon, let's not destroy this thread 975 pages in. Everyone get back to posting funny things. Here's some Roddy Piper eye-pokes.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Irrelevant arguments.

I personally didn't find the rage comic overly funny, for whatever reason. I really like when the grammar/punctuation is correct and stuff, so maybe that is somehow a thorn in my eye.

But no reason to red rep him or go and say stuff like "Lolz, u suck".


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

adrian_zombo said:


> Cmon, let's not destroy this thread 975 pages in. Everyone get back to posting funny things. Here's some Roddy Piper eye-pokes.


You're right.

Haha, Roddy Pipers finishing move on WCW NWO Revenge on the N64 was actually an eye poke. Class.


----------



## Phenomenal X




----------



## ratedR3:16

have a guess


----------



## totoyotube

ratedR3:16 said:


> have a guess


the hair looks like hulk, but im not sure. I think its hulk hogan though, man if its true he sure looked different


----------



## HankHill_85

Yeah, it's Hulk.


----------



## Shazayum

I thought it was Andre :lmao


----------



## Flik

Playin' Online RPG Call of Gods I found this guy:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Damn, Hogan looks so smug.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Flik said:


> Playin' Online RPG Call of Gods I found this guy:


So?


----------



## xxbones88xx

OMG!:lmao that dx steph I've seen it before but its always hilarious(Y)


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Flik said:


> Playin' Online RPG Call of Gods I found this guy:





Zankman Jack said:


> So?


I would assume because it's names Moore then it looks like Shannon Moore??


----------



## CALΔMITY

That meme comic a few pages back...wow that gave me a good chuckle. Repp'd the good sir.

I don't know if this has been posted, but I found it silly.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I would assume because it's names Moore then it looks like Shannon Moore??


Eh, dunno. I thought it was the quote maybe.

My pic is better. Crazy Russians, lol.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## virus21




----------



## CALΔMITY

Found this on Tumblr.


----------



## Riddle101

Not a picture but a nice video of Tyler Black(Seth Rollins) doing a moonsault off a fan.


----------



## xvampmanx

Taker2theMoon said:


> Found this on Tumblr.


undertakers: oh hell no.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh lord.


----------



## James1o1o




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## hardysno1fan




----------



## themosayat

lol thank god for that !
I can't wait for ziggler to cash in !!


----------



## DualShock




----------



## haribo

CZW! CZW! :jay2


----------



## pwmag

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*

Hehehehehe!


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## li/<o

>


Something so simple yet so hilarious the Vince one is gold I was LMAO as soon as I read it.


----------



## themosayat

haribo said:


> CZW! CZW! :jay2


DAMN THAT LOOKED SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK !!!


----------



## themosayat

Tommy-V said:


>


lol
kelly kelly = the female version of sin cara !


----------



## haribo

Check out the rest of his vids, I'm dying here. There's Vince, Booker, Johnny Ace and a topless Orton.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Keyser Söze said:


>


Haha.. That's pretty good.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

haribo said:


> Check out the rest of his vids, I'm dying here. There's Vince, Booker, Johnny Ace and a topless Orton.







amazing


----------



## ForestCrush

I lol'd so hard


----------



## just1988

*I'm loving the Kelly/Layla F'up*


----------



## Duke Silver

themosayat said:


> DAMN THAT LOOKED SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK !!!


I think the word you're looking for is 'dumb'. That looked dumb.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Keyser Söze said:


>


Good night sweet glamazon.


----------



## Bro

Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## #Mark

Had to post this somewhere.. 






Edit: Damn! Just saw I was beat by one page. Oh well, here's my favorites:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol poor Kelly, still a hottie thou.


----------



## themosayat

I don't know how jumping off a f*cking steal cage with a sick move that I've never seen before and through 2 f*cking tables is dumb to you bro !
please tell me because I don't know what's this CZW ...


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## virus21




----------



## Twisted14

themosayat said:


> I don't know how jumping off a f*cking steal cage with a sick move that I've never seen before and through 2 f*cking tables is dumb to you bro !
> please tell me because I don't know what's this CZW ...


It was sick, in a dumb kind of way.

Whatever the fuck that move was that he tried to pull off was executed poorly (not a surprise in CZW) and he almost ended up killing his opponent.

It was a great spot in its ridiculousness but it was terrible in its execution.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

At Takertothemoon

Bottom one is very funny


----------



## Aloverssoulz

Some great pictures, why isn't there a way to upload from the PC? Everything needs a link and some sites completely suck.


----------



## Bro

themosayat said:


> I don't know how jumping off a f*cking steal cage with a sick move that I've never seen before and through 2 f*cking tables is dumb to you bro !
> please tell me because I don't know what's this CZW ...


All he did was fling some kid off the top of a cage and they both took awful bumps.

They fucked up....hard, that's why its dumb.


----------



## themosayat

Bro said:


> All he did was fling some kid off the top of a cage and they both took awful bumps.
> 
> They fucked up....hard, that's why its dumb.


yes they both took awful bumbs ... and it didn't look perfect ... but what matters is that they both put their lives on the line because they love the wrestling buisness !
when foley did it with the undertaker back in the 90's of the freaking hell in a cell we didn't say it was dump ! we considered it one of the best and most hardcore spots in the history of wrestling !
and that's exactly what the move in that gif deserves too !


----------



## James1o1o

:artest3 :bron :jordan4 :vince2 :rocky

https://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252107289090199552


----------



## Twisted14

Why am I not following Colt Cabana?


----------



## Punkhead

James1o1o said:


> :artest3 :bron :jordan4 :vince2 :rocky
> 
> https://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252107289090199552


That's why Colt Cabana is so awesome.


----------



## AlbertWesker

#Mark said:


> Had to post this somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Damn! Just saw I was beat by one page. Oh well, here's my favorites:


LOL
That was great


----------



## #1Peep4ever

James1o1o said:


> :artest3 :bron :jordan4 :vince2 :rocky
> 
> https://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252107289090199552


:lmao


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao





James1o1o said:


> :artest3 :bron :jordan4 :vince2 :rocky
> 
> https://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252107289090199552




ipertunga3:vince2:austin:cena2:rocky:Rock3:Rock2:buried:kane


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TWEET BOMB!!!


----------



## Duke Silver

themosayat said:


> yes they both took awful bumbs ... and it didn't look perfect ... but what matters is that they both put their lives on the line because they love the wrestling buisness !
> when foley did it with the undertaker back in the 90's of the freaking hell in a cell we didn't say it was dump ! we considered it one of the best and most hardcore spots in the history of wrestling !
> and that's exactly what the move in that gif deserves too !


That CZW spot is two idiots "wrestling" in front of 100 other idiots, doing Jackass-type stunts in order to elicit a reaction. It's a man throwing his opponent off the top of a cage (over his head), drop-kicking him in mid-air through a wooden table, onto the concrete floor. It's excessive, unnecessary, desperate, dangerous, and poorly executed. It has nothing to do with their "love" for the wrestling business. It's about two awful wrestlers that don't know how to get a reaction without muddying everything that the business stands for. It's garbage wrestling for the sake of it.

The Foley cell dive - however extreme - had a purpose. It was one man pushing the limitations of his own body to create a lasting image for millions of people around the world, to cement his legacy, to create a moment for the match, his career and the company. A risky spot, no doubt, but one that could be measured and understood. It was a momentum shift in a match where it was uncertain what The Undertaker could do to put Mankind down. It was a storytelling technique as much as anything else.

You could argue that the two spots were similar, but only on face-value, and even then, it's a stretch.


----------



## MrAxew

Duke Droese said:


> That CZW spot is two idiots "wrestling" in front of 100 other idiots, doing Jackass-type stunts in order to elicit a reaction. It's a man throwing his opponent off the top of a cage (over his head), drop-kicking him in mid-air through a wooden table, onto the concrete floor. It's excessive, unnecessary, desperate, dangerous, and poorly executed. It has nothing to do with their "love" for the wrestling business. It's about two awful wrestlers that don't know how to get a reaction without muddying everything that the business stands for. It's garbage wrestling for the sake of it.
> 
> The Foley cell dive - however extreme - had a purpose. It was one man pushing the limitations of his own body to create a lasting image for millions of people around the world, to cement his legacy, to create a moment for the match, his career and the company. A risky spot, no doubt, but one that could be measured and understood. It was a momentum shift in a match where it was uncertain what The Undertaker could do to put Mankind down. It was a storytelling technique as much as anything else.
> 
> You could argue that the two spots were similar, but only on face-value, and even then, it's a stretch.


I guess you're not a fan of ECW then, huh?


----------



## Duke Silver

MrAxew said:


> I guess you're not a fan of ECW then, huh?


I'm not a fan of moronic spots. ECW was a lot more than that.

But, I didn't mean to go on a rant. I don't want to sidetrack the thread, so that's the last I'll say on it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ugh, don't you DARE compare ECW to CZW. 

By the way, those drive-thru clips are fucking awesome, that Austin impression was dead on! Had me cracking up for ages.


----------



## bme

That gif is from a WarGames: Cage of Death match

It was inside a cage with two rings and they had to throw their opponent over the cage (there was a scaffold on top of the cage) or inbetween the two rings (there were 2 boards laid inbetween the rings)

I've seen the move he was trying to attempt and there's no way he was going to hit it successfully from that height


----------



## Strats

Strange shit..


----------



## Zankman Jack

She looks moronic. 

Her facial expressions are awful, both by model and wrestler status.


----------



## Nightingale

And Yet I doubt half of the population would kick her out of bed. She can always take the Chyna route if all else fails for her.

Anyhow.


----------



## Necramonium

Aloverssoulz said:


> Some great pictures, why isn't there a way to upload from the PC? Everything needs a link and some sites completely suck.


If you knew how many members post here and on the entire website the server would be overflowing with pictures soon.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

Strats said:


> Strange shit..


Weird but funny but still weird


----------



## Patrick Bateman




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## DualShock

Flik said:


> Playin' Online RPG Call of Gods I found this guy:


Am I the only one who noticed it and the reason why he posted it is cuz this guy looks like Edge


MrAxew said:


> I guess you're not a fan of ECW then, huh?


Comparing CZW with ECW is like comparing Kelly Kelly with Trish Stratus only because they are both blond and both were WWE Divas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

:durant3 That uh... made more questions than it answered...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Strats said:


> Strange shit..


Thank you for posting this Kelly Kelly dressed up as CM Punk on a halloween edition of ECW back in 2006 was awesome


----------



## Ether

http://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252516271881596929/photo/1

Rafiki the GOAT :austin


----------



## Rocky Mark

James1o1o said:


> :artest3 :bron :jordan4 :vince2 :rocky
> 
> https://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252107289090199552


:shock :lmao

and thus .. a legend was born


----------



## #Mark

Ether said:


> http://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252516271881596929/photo/1
> 
> Rafiki the GOAT :austin


Good lord Cabana is having a field day with this one.


----------



## Phenomenal X




----------



## virus21

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Thank you for posting this Kelly Kelly dressed up as CM Punk on a halloween edition of ECW back in 2006 was awesome


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

PsychedelicStacey said:


> Anyhow.


Looks like Rock is fixing to challenge Ryback for the WWE title. 

Probably stacks Pie same way. 

:lmao @ "time out, someone has a vagina"


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh Big Show you so crazy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Edit: Apparently AJ and Brad go way back...


----------



## King Gimp

"FINAL ROUND: 1 Rock vs 21 Peanut Butter Brownies. 

ROCK WINS. (with a smile & gorilla sized mug of milk)

"Dont cheat yourself - treat yourself" #LegendaryCheatMeals"

:rocky :rocky :rocky


----------



## CALΔMITY

King Gimp said:


> "FINAL ROUND: 1 Rock vs 21 Peanut Butter Brownies.
> 
> ROCK WINS. (with a smile & gorilla sized mug of milk)
> 
> "Dont cheat yourself - treat yourself" #LegendaryCheatMeals"
> 
> :rocky :rocky :rocky


Good god...
I just gained 5 pounds from looking at that. :vince3


----------



## King Gimp

Taker2theMoon said:


> Good god...
> I just gained 5 pounds from looking at that. :vince3


He's the Rock. The fat probably got scared and burnt itself right off. :rocky


----------



## CALΔMITY

King Gimp said:


> He's the Rock. The fat probably got scared and burnt itself right off. :rocky


I wish my fat would just get scared and burn itself off, but no I have to...what is it they call it...work...out?
unk3


----------



## OldschoolHero

King Gimp said:


> He's the Rock. The fat probably got scared and burnt itself right off. :rocky


It also helps if your on the juice...













































I meant the juice in his cup


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Funny Shit


----------



## Aid

King Gimp said:


> "FINAL ROUND: 1 Rock vs 21 Peanut Butter Brownies.
> 
> ROCK WINS. (with a smile & gorilla sized mug of milk)
> 
> "Dont cheat yourself - treat yourself" #LegendaryCheatMeals"
> 
> :rocky :rocky :rocky


With a smile that big, I'm beginning to wonder if those "special" brownies were made by The Rock or Walls.


----------



## Bro

OldschoolHero said:


> I meant the juice in his cup


It's milk.

:kanye


----------



## pinofreshh

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


there's something about this pic combo that makes me laugh :lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack

http://www.kayfabenews.com/wwe-replaces-kelly-kelly-with-honey-boo-boo/

Sorry for not actually posting a picture, but it's worth a read. :lol


----------



## Pokensmoke




----------



## themosayat

PsychedelicStacey said:


> Anyhow.


LMAO HA HA HA XD !
it gets funnier as long as you keep looking !!


----------



## themosayat

Taker2theMoon said:


> Oh Big Show you so crazy.


lol XD !


----------



## ratedR3:16

Pokensmoke said:


>


hahaha


----------



## themosayat

Phenomenal X said:


>


LOOOOOOOOOOL :lmao


----------



## themosayat

King Gimp said:


> "FINAL ROUND: 1 Rock vs 21 Peanut Butter Brownies.
> 
> ROCK WINS. (with a smile & gorilla sized mug of milk)
> 
> "Dont cheat yourself - treat yourself" #LegendaryCheatMeals"
> 
> :rocky :rocky :rocky


LOL XD !!


----------



## Pokensmoke

Pokensmoke said:


>


John Morrison has a personality!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Nightingale

Milf.


----------



## CALΔMITY

PsychedelicStacey said:


>


I'm still in the process of waking up, so that one caught me off guard a little. It gave me a good chuckle, though.


----------



## haribo

You've had brownies, pancakes and now pizza? The hell, Rock :wilkins


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Dwayne "TheJunkRock" Johnson


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## HankHill_85

Zankman Jack said:


> http://www.kayfabenews.com/wwe-replaces-kelly-kelly-with-honey-boo-boo/
> 
> Sorry for not actually posting a picture, but it's worth a read. :lol


I'm not gonna pretend to know who that kid is, so I didn't really lol at that, but the headlines on the sidebar cracked me up something fierce!

"Steamboat's komodo dragon still dreams of eating Damien"

"TMZ catches pro wrestler doing something or other"


----------



## Zankman Jack

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm not gonna pretend to know who that kid is, so I didn't really lol at that, but the headlines on the sidebar cracked me up something fierce!
> 
> "Steamboat's komodo dragon still dreams of eating Damien"
> 
> "TMZ catches pro wrestler doing something or other"


I don't either, it's apparently some poor child from one of those child beauty pageants that some moronic parents that entered...

But yeah, that site is gold.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## xvampmanx

haribo said:


> You've had brownies, pancakes and now pizza? The hell, Rock :wilkins


what will rocky eat next? we've had corn flakes, brownies, pancakes and pizza. im going to go with ice cream.


----------



## virus21




----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

haribo said:


> You've had brownies, pancakes and now pizza? The hell, Rock :wilkins


Is the Rock a pot head lol ?


----------



## Tim Legend

:lmao at the aces and eights guy posing for a graphic... That is pretty stupid if the actually think about the storyline... Oh well 

That Stephanie sequence of pics was awesome I think I'll scroll up again a few more times...

Oh... And and whoever compared czw to ecw should be cut... Seriously who has ever come out of czw?.....noone... I don't need to resite all the stars that came through ecw as well as the glaring difference in match quality that solidified it as a legit promotion.. Which is something czw will never ever be...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Rock is packing a lot. LOL


----------



## Eddie Ray

I hate CZW but both punk and Ambrose did stints in CZW, Ambrose (under the name Jon Moxley) actually made a lot of his fame there. however it doesn't save it from being one of the worst promotions in the business today. Its just a bunch of young lads shortening their career for blood hungry morons.


----------



## Green Light

Obviously not a picture but this cracked me up (for any UK fans) :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Green Light said:


> Obviously not a picture but this cracked me up (for any UK fans) :lol


What the hell... :vince


----------



## Hamada

That is great.


----------



## BANKSY




----------



## Hamada

Lil'Jimmy said:


>


Great photo but was posted real recently.


----------



## ratedR3:16

Green Light said:


> Obviously not a picture but this cracked me up (for any UK fans) :lol


the second one was good


----------



## piripippo




----------



## Jobberwacky

Taker2theMoon said:


> What the hell... :vince


I think the Undertaker/Deal Or No Deal joke is related to how Noel Edmonds the host has spiritualist beliefs, ie communicating with the dead and so forth. That's the link to ''the deadman'' i think? Must be.


----------



## NoyK




----------



## Bullseye




----------



## chada75

sXe_Maverick said:


>


:lmao. Great pic!


----------



## Evil Neville

Tim Legend said:


> ... Seriously who has ever come out of czw?.....noone...


Wait wut?


----------



## Bullseye




----------



## themosayat

Evil Neville said:


> Wait wut?


WHAT ?!
ok guys .. I'm the one who said that the move where someone jumbs from the top of the cage with his opponet and dropkicks him through 2 tables was SIIIIICK !!
I never said it's anything near ECW ! but I said that people putting their life on the line for wrestling is something above awesome and great ! and that anyone who does that is someone I'd admire for life !! and I'd understand his reasoning for that (because I would personally do it if I had the chance just for fun ! I don't know if that makes me sound so emo and dark but I just enjoy watching shit like that !)
but now that I know those guys who are my favourites in the world and who I would mark the hell for them actully were in CZW !! then it's one of my favourite weird things in the world !!!


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I made this months ago and originally posted this in the graphics thread, I figured I'd post it here since it got a few laughs/rep out of it. I think most people from the UK know who Jedward is, so not everyone will get it:










The way the WWE is going with the 'Media Ambassador' crap, this could be a very real and disturbing possibility.


----------



## Evil Neville

WWCturbo said:


>


By a staggering coincidence, that is the very expression on my face outside Hunter's window 
as he sleeps.


----------



## King Gimp

Rock Just posted this with the picture on Facebook:

"This is my reward for 150 consecutive days of eating clean.. 

One. Legendary. Day. 

Work hard and earn your rewards.. (and a few cavities"

:rocky :rocky :rocky


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jobberwacky said:


> I think the Undertaker/Deal Or No Deal joke is related to how Noel Edmonds the host has spiritualist beliefs, ie communicating with the dead and so forth. That's the link to ''the deadman'' i think? Must be.


Ahh okay that makes more sense, now. At first I was just thinking "What's the deadman doing on gameshows? I guess he's bored." :lol


----------



## The GOAT One

Green Light said:


> Obviously not a picture but this cracked me up (for any UK fans) :lol


Haha. 

Would pay money to see Taker chokeslam Noel Edmunds :jesse


----------



## Bodge

Am I the only person who found it funny last night when Punk reached to his neck for his zip on his hoodie when it was already half undone? GIF please?


----------



## Hamada

Who wouldn't pay money to see Noel Edmonds be chokeslammed by the Undertaker?


----------



## Green Light

Throw in a Tombstone on Mr. Blobby and I'm sold

Come to think of it Mr. Blobby Tombstoning Noel Edmonds would be something I'd pay to see


----------



## Hamada

Green Light said:


> Throw in a Tombstone on Mr. Blobby and I'm sold
> 
> Come to think of it Mr. Blobby Tombstoning Noel Edmonds would be something I'd pay to see


The Blobstone Piledriver. We have championship material. Runs down the entrance ramp, trips, and smacks his face on the ringmats. I'd never miss a RAW ever again.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I reckon Mr. Blobby could do a damn fine Paul Bearer impression.

'BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB BEEEEEEEEAAA!!!'


----------



## Hamada

Talking of Paul Bearer, Mr. Blobby would do a damn fine job of being the Undertaker's manager.


----------



## kregnaz

Evil Neville said:


> Wait wut?


Yeah right, because CZW MADE all of these, because if indy wrestlers do a few nights in CZW they are CZW Superstars and will further be called CZW-trained, CZW-built, former CZW veterans. Thank good CZW built all of these superstars, without CZW we would all be watching empty rings, praise CZW fpalm

Face it, CZW is a small, unimportant indy wrestling association like there are about 1198464712934 more in this world, they do regular wrestling shows gym level and on "big" occasions they try to get "publicity" through shock value with stupid "burning barbedwiretables on a pole in a cage on fire with electricity last man standing last blood fatal four way with staplegunladders" matches on the expense of stupid morons who aren't prepared and basically just try to get everybody bleeding because they can't entertain people without it.

Oh, and they make the best botchamania segments :troll


----------



## Green Light

Blobby should've been the higher power.

IT'S BLOBBY AUSTIN, IT WAS BLOBBY ALL ALONG


----------



## Hamada

Green Light said:


> Blobby should've been the higher power.
> 
> IT'S BLOBBY AUSTIN, IT WAS BLOBBY ALL ALONG


I don't know, I like the idea of Blobby being Paul Bearer and therefore the father of Undertaker and Kane. Blobby would have made a damn fine Hardcore Champion as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hamada said:


> I don't know, I like the idea of Blobby being Paul Bearer and therefore the *father of Undertaker* and Kane. Blobby would have made a damn fine Hardcore Champion as well.


Sorry for being out of the loop or if I've missed something obvious...but who's Blobby? 

Oh and Paul Bearer was technically just Kane's father. According to storyline Paul was mackin on Taker's mom, thus making Kane, so that's how they're half brothers.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Taker2theMoon said:


> Sorry for being out of the loop or if I've missed something obvious...but who's Blobby?
> 
> Oh and Paul Bearer was technically just Kane's father. According to storyline Paul was mackin on Taker's mom, thus making Kane, so that's how they're half brothers.







One of the greatest creations of the 90s (99% of the British population fucking hated him but I thought he was hilarious).


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## CALΔMITY

Marty Vibe said:


> One of the greatest creations of the 90s (99% of the British population fucking hated him but I thought he was hilarious).


I got a decent chuckle out of that tantrum of his. I'm sure I would have liked him growing up in the 90s and all.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Taker2theMoon said:


> Ahh okay that makes more sense, now. At first I was just thinking "What's the deadman doing on gameshows? I guess he's bored." :lol


No. It's not true, just noticed there are plenty of other random 'Undertaker interrupts' videos on YT, Bolt, Zidane, Obama etc. Just me over-thinking things. Anyway, the link is there for this one, we'll take that, fuck the others.



Marty Vibe said:


> One of the greatest creations of the 90s (99% of the British population fucking hated him but I thought he was hilarious).


Dude, it was a penis that abused people in the name of saturday night family entertainment. He was totally over back then, there was huge ratings on House Party, only looking back can we all really see how ridiculous it was. The song was no.1 FFS, i had to listen to it hundreds of times, another reason to hate Simon Cowell


----------



## Coolquip

Jobberwacky said:


> No. It's not true, just noticed there are plenty of other random 'Undertaker interrupts' videos on YT, Bolt, Zidane, Obama etc. Just me over-thinking things. Anyway, the link is there for this one, we'll take that, fuck the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it was a penis that abused people in the name of saturday night family entertainment. He was totally over back then, there was huge ratings on House Party, only looking back can we all really see how ridiculous it was. The song was no.1 FFS, i had to listen to it hundreds of times, another reason to hate Simon Cowell


Best one was Undertaker interrupts a spelling bee. I DIED.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jobberwacky said:


> No. It's not true, just noticed there are plenty of other random 'Undertaker interrupts' videos on YT, Bolt, Zidane, Obama etc. Just me over-thinking things. Anyway, the link is there for this one, we'll take that, fuck the others.


Wait...Obama? :lol


----------



## Tim Legend

kregnaz said:


> Yeah right, because CZW MADE all of these, because if indy wrestlers do a few nights in CZW they are CZW Superstars and will further be called CZW-trained, CZW-built, former CZW veterans. Thank good CZW built all of these superstars, without CZW we would all be watching empty rings, praise CZW fpalm
> 
> Face it, CZW is a small, unimportant indy wrestling association like there are about 1198464712934 more in this world, they do regular wrestling shows gym level and on "big" occasions they try to get "publicity" through shock value with stupid "burning barbedwiretables on a pole in a cage on fire with electricity last man standing last blood fatal four way with staplegunladders" matches on the expense of stupid morons who aren't prepared and basically just try to get everybody bleeding because they can't entertain people without it.
> 
> Oh, and they make the best botchamania segments :troll


This basically sums up my response to evils post while similarly those guys worked in Czw, they also worked for other obscure Feds im sure I've never heard of like izw or jcw to something anyway the point is all those guys worked in countless other feds but aren't considered to be "insert Indy fed name" bred wrestlers... It's a different era.. And besides all that none of those Guys work in Czw is world fucking renowned like guys who came out of ecw... Where they introduced those list of guys to an American audience.... nothing from Czw is passable... but like he says botchamania fodder.


----------



## Annihilus

King Gimp said:


> "This is my reward for 150 consecutive days of eating clean..
> 
> One. Legendary. Day.
> 
> Work hard and earn your rewards.. (and a few cavities"


There's no such thing as a cheat meal when you're blasting. Rocky's been on the gear for the last year or two in preparation for his film roles (this is not even debatable when you consider his age and how much smaller he looked prior to last year). when you have 10x the natural testosterone levels, you can overeat and its still converted into lean mass.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## JY57




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Credit: Wrestling Memes


----------



## Evil Neville

Tim Legend said:


> This basically sums up my response to evils post while similarly those guys worked in Czw, they also worked for other obscure Feds im sure I've never heard of like izw or jcw to something anyway the point is all those guys worked in countless other feds but aren't considered to be "insert Indy fed name" bred wrestlers... It's a different era.. And besides all that none of those Guys work in Czw is world fucking renowned like guys who came out of ecw... Where they introduced those list of guys to an American audience.... nothing from Czw is passable... but like he says botchamania fodder.





> right, because CZW MADE all of these, because if indy wrestlers do a few nights in CZW they are CZW Superstars and will further be called CZW-trained, CZW-built, former CZW veterans. Thank good CZW built all of these superstars, without CZW we would all be watching empty rings, praise CZW
> 
> Face it, CZW is a small, unimportant indy wrestling association like there are about 1198464712934 more in this world, they do regular wrestling shows gym level and on "big" occasions they try to get "publicity" through shock value with stupid "burning barbedwiretables on a pole in a cage on fire with electricity last man standing last blood fatal four way with staplegunladders" matches on the expense of stupid morons who aren't prepared and basically just try to get everybody bleeding because they can't entertain people without it.


Sorry to pop your throbbing rage cherries towards the poor ol' SeeZeeDubya brubs but if you bothered to actually learn anything about any one of those guys instead of spewing random unrelated blanket statement diarrhea you'd knew that most of those were not just made but almost fully formed as wrestlers and characters there, i.e. Hero, Steen, Briscoes, etc. Tough nuts Bubba Zanetti unk3


----------



## Tim Legend

Evil Neville said:


> Sorry to pop your throbbing rage cherries towards the poor ol' SeeZeeDubya brubs but if you bothered to actually learn anything about any one of those guys instead of spewing random unrelated blanket statement diarrhea you'd knew that most of those were not just made but almost fully formed as wrestlers and characters there, i.e. Hero, Steen, Briscoes, etc. Tough nuts Bubba Zanetti unk3












:lol good one....

CZW is glorified backyard wrestling and whether or not a handful of decent guys passed through that will never change...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sleep walking like BOSSES.


















It's over fucking 9000!!!

credit: 3manbooth tumblr


----------



## nikola123

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sleep walking like BOSSES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's over fucking 9000!!!
> 
> credit: 3manbooth tumblr



I miss DBZ...Too bad GT is shit


----------



## Evil Neville

Tim Legend said:


> :lol good one....
> 
> CZW is glorified backyard wrestling and whether or not a handful of decent guys passed through that will never change...


And who the hell said it ain't? fpalm However, that doesn't change the facts about all those "decent" guys one bit. Next time, don't try to troll if you don't possess even the basic knowledge of the subject in question. Good trolls first read the book, and then glue abortion photos into it. Buh bye.

Also, here, have some Stacy Keibler.


----------



## Jammy




----------



## Evil Neville

Jammy said:


>


DubJ was a riot :lmao










Here's King with THE KING.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Soon in the WWE Shop..


----------



## The-Rock-Says

I bet Austin really enjoyed that.


----------



## sexytyrone97

Jammy said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao









































































I had those all sent to me on different occasions for some reason..


----------



## Jotunheim

:lmao :lmao :lmao it's so funny because it's so fucking true


----------



## CALΔMITY

AwSmash said:


>


:bubbles
:ass


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## Cortex

Ryback VS Pedo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BKVgwv2EC0

I know its not a wrestling video. but i think it looks like one. and also, i think Steve Wilkos looks like ryback.

If i had any skillz in editing i would put a FEED ME MORE section in there.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Jotunheim said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao it's so funny because it's so fucking true


:lmao
so true


----------



## KO Bossy

ben_fletch said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A$AP

Jammy said:


>


This may just be the greatest gif of all time...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


Oh dear...


----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## haribo

This isn't even funny; I've never cringed like this at a botch in my life. He's got a skull fracture and spinal damage but he's ok. So without further ado..



Spoiler: Not for the faint of heart
















:jaydamn


----------



## Sazer Ramon

virus21 said:


>


Is that Kelly Kelly.

Cause I like what she is up too.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

haribo said:


> This isn't even funny; I've never cringed like this at a botch in my life. He's got a skull fracture and spinal damage but he's ok. So without further ado..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not for the faint of heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jaydamn


The one botch that gets me EVERY time is the Sycho Sid leg snap....ugh, just thinking of it makes me wanna die


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh dear...


He saw a piece of shit


----------



## Silent Alarm

haribo said:


> This isn't even funny; I've never cringed like this at a botch in my life. *He's got a skull fracture and spinal damage but he's ok.*












What does ''okay'' mean where you come from?


----------



## pinofreshh

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


just saw her retweet this :lmao


----------



## moon25




----------



## Gandhi

Fucking rofl.


----------



## haribo

Silent Alarm said:


> What does ''okay'' mean where you come from?


Well he's not dead (which could've been a real possiblity :|) and he may be back in the ring within 4 months.


----------



## JY57

Gandhi said:


> Fucking rofl.


thats hilarious.


----------



## Pro Royka




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

AwSmash said:


>


I could die from laughing. How have I not seen that before? Where was that from? Lmao!



Pro Royka said:


>


That is actually creative, well-done and makes sense. I wish I could rep the person who made it.

This thread is epic but occasionally it's a chore when people argue about shit in it. Keep that to a different thread, this is for funny pictures.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Gandhi said:


>





swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Heh nice. What good things to wake up to.


----------



## NeyNey

>


xDDDDDDDDDDD this is awesome!


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


----------



## TheVoiceless

Not impressed


----------



## Gandhi

AwSmash said:


>


Lmfao!


----------



## Evil Neville

Alberto del Rio when he wasn't putting people to sleep with 5 word vocabulary and glittered underwear


----------



## themosayat

:lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao
that was one of the funniest posts I've seen lately ! GREAT JOB evil neville !!


----------



## RyanPelley

haribo said:


> This isn't even funny; I've never cringed like this at a botch in my life. He's got a skull fracture and spinal damage but he's ok. So without further ado..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not for the faint of heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jaydamn


I hope the $15 he made that night was worth that.


----------



## Rocky Mark

I would've made heyman the Penguin , however still a masterpiece


----------



## haribo

Read from the bottom up:










Arnie :lol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Lil'Jimmy said:


>


:lmao ...


----------



## Zankman Jack

Lol, Ziggler and Arnold arguing on Twitter. xD


----------



## CruzControl

Batista's new "friends"


----------



## Headliner

Whores and fat people? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Evil Neville

wwecruz said:


> Batista's new "friends"



From left to right: Mr. Beldig, Pat from Pat&Mat, Amish Jughashvili, *BUBBA*, Big Bear from GTA: SA

And whores, can't forget the whores.


----------



## ForestCrush

Evil Neville said:


> From left to right: Mr. Beldig, Pat from Pat&Mat, Amish Jughashvili, *BUBBA*, Big Bear from GTA: SA
> 
> And whores, can't forget the whores.


You mean Big Smoke from GTA


----------



## Brimstone-x

Batista + Women = I'm hittin that.


----------



## Skiie

These two will cause alot of 'reactions'... :cool2


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Skiie said:


> These two will cause alot of 'reactions'... :cool2


Kind of good and bad. I can now imagine having sex with AJ. Good times  Unfortunately the emotionless look on her face (in the first one) would make me depressed because it looks like I would have been shit...bad times..

Second one though :ass :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao white rick ross. HUH!!!


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


Skiie said:


> These two will cause alot of 'reactions'... :cool2


----------



## PacoAwesome

Skiie said:


> These two will cause alot of 'reactions'... :cool2


----------



## virus21

wwecruz said:


> Batista's new "friends"


2 hookers, 2 fat dudes, a CM Punk Impersionator, and Mr Belding from Saved By The Bell?


----------



## Rocky Mark

ForestCrush said:


> You mean Big Smoke from GTA


ALL WE HAD TO DO WAS FOLLOW THE DAMN TRAIN CJ !!!


----------



## Brye

Holy fuck, marked at Mr Belding. That guy is all about wrestling.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

lmao at Belding. Gotta love him


----------



## KO Bossy

Belding has fallen so low after his SBTB days that its gone from being funny, to being extremely sad, to being funny again. I mean, he was an actor on an NBC sitcom that was pretty popular for several years, and now look at him-hanging out with an MMA fighter, thug, 2 fat guys, one of them brandishing a firearm and a pizza box, and 2 obvious prostitutes. He looks so out of place, all these younger looking guys with two hookers in their 20s, and then suddenly there's this grandfatherly looking old man with this look on his face that makes him look unbelievably creepy.


----------



## KO Bossy

Then again, this picture makes me think the guy isn't in denial about his age.


----------



## Brye

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Atta boy Belding.

What's Kapowski up to these days?


----------



## Bullseye




----------



## TKOK

Pretty sure Belding was at some wrestling event.


----------



## Clovis37

Skiie said:


> These two will cause alot of 'reactions'... :cool2


Thank you so much .


----------



## Evil Neville

ForestCrush said:


> You mean Big Smoke from GTA


Nah man, Big Bear, the guy on the far right. Don't tell me you don't remember Big Bear.


----------



## neolunar

Not a picture but hilarious video;

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtzj92_vince-mcmahon-marking-out-for-daniel-bryan_sport

lol


----------



## Skiie




----------



## ForestCrush

Evil Neville said:


> Nah man, Big Bear, the guy on the far right. Don't tell me you don't remember Big Bear.


I honestly dont. I havent played that game in a few years


----------



## Evil Neville

ForestCrush said:


> I honestly dont. I havent played that game in a few years


----------



## ForestCrush

Evil Neville said:


>


I remember now. Thanks. I have to go back and replay it now!


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## #1Peep4ever

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


one of the best gifs ever


----------



## NeyNey

>


:lol


----------



## Rocky Mark

Evil Neville said:


>


man I love this game, the best GTA of the bunch, no question 

lol @ Ryder's insults , still gets me to this day :lmao 

shame they turned him heel tho


----------



## Skiie

ssppeeddyy said:


>


...NOT FAIR.


----------



## nikola123

1000 soon :O


----------



## pinofreshh

fpalm


----------



## Killmonger

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

GEEZ that AJ pic :mark:


----------



## pinofreshh

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


:lmao omfg


----------



## just1988

*AJ just looks like a child, then again if you're into children I guess it's better you go for AJ rather than an actual child.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The candid (well kinda) pic of Kelly is really nice. The one that looks like she's at a house show of some sort.


----------



## Shazayum

OMG at Laylas ass in this gif. Damn.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The candid (well kinda) pic of Kelly is really nice. The one that looks like she's at a house show of some sort.


I love that photo  just her standing in the ring with her championship is really special

OMG!!!!! we have hit 1000 pages on this funny photo thread congrats everyone


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Platt

Another reminder to everyone don't quote huge amounts of pictures, there's no need and you'll be banned from the thread for doing it.


----------



## Zankman Jack

FUNNY PICTURES THREAD EPISODE #1000!

I suggest the mods lock this, and then we all, like, browse the whole thread for our very favorite pictures and then post them, once it is unlocked again. ;D


----------



## Curry

1000 pages


----------



## Ruth

Oh yeah, and happy 10,000 replies everybody. The majority of you posters have been good sports.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Does the OP still post?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

1000 pages! :yes :yes :yes



Keyser Söze said:


>


I don't get this?


----------



## Hamada

DEM AJ GIFS.


----------



## Wedge10

1,000 pages!!!
Thanks to everyone that's contributed to this superb thread.


----------



## Headliner

It's only 667 pages for me because I have 15 posts per page. However, I have the 10,000th post. 8*D


----------



## CC91

400 pages for me!!!!


----------



## ice_edge




----------



## Zankman Jack

Well, that was a disappointing page 1000.


----------



## ice_edge

Zankman Jack said:


> Well, that was a disappointing page 1000.


*Well you didn't post anything and you complain? Don't yout hink it would be fair to contribute some before you do? *


----------



## Zankman Jack

ice_edge said:


> *Well you didn't post anything and you complain? Don't yout hink it would be fair to contribute some before you do? *


Besides one comic (which I happened to see before), there are not even any images. 
Heck, even this one started badly. 

I only post pics here in large numbers, and I really didn't even get a chance to do that while it was still on page 1000, so yeah. 

Besides, KKFan ruined everything beforehand.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## xvampmanx

looks at AJ going up and down, then looks at the small child in the crowd chanting YES.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Then again, I'm glad Big Show did not strip and bark like a dog.


----------



## Skullduggery

Damn I'm loving all the AJ gifs


----------



## StarzNBarz

those aj gifs.. real funny.....

just kidding im not complaining.


----------



## ice_edge

Zankman Jack said:


> Besides one comic (which I happened to see before), there are not even any images.
> Heck, even this one started badly.
> 
> I only post pics here in large numbers, and I really didn't even get a chance to do that while it was still on page 1000, so yeah.
> 
> Besides, KKFan ruined everything beforehand.


*You missed my point bro. It basically says if you want to do something right do it yourself:cool2...oh and yes don't mind me..take your time putting up those numbers:cool2.

The thing is this whole thread is not supposed to be funny 100% of the time but occasionally it gets funny hence the reason it has been around for sucha long time. 

KK2 can't ruin anything here unless you come to read her posts here and not look at funny pictures as you should you know. *


----------



## StarzNBarz

:lol this was posted in march.. i wonder how they feel now...


----------



## CALΔMITY

StarzNBarz said:


> :lol this was posted in march.. i wonder how they feel now...


My god I love these comics! I need to visit that site. :lmao


----------



## CruzControl

StarzNBarz said:


> :lol this was posted in march.. i wonder how they feel now...


I guess that's why Johnny got fired :lmao:


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## virus21

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalm


What fuckery is this?


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

StarzNBarz said:


> :lol this was posted in march.. i wonder how they feel now...


that's just gold! love it!


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Ether

Love Botchedspot


----------



## themosayat

neolunar said:


> Not a picture but hilarious video;
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtzj92_vince-mcmahon-marking-out-for-daniel-bryan_sport
> 
> lol


:lol that was HILARIOUS XD


----------



## themosayat

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
SO TRUE XD !


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

People on here need to stop posting pics of Kelly Kelly's personal life. Seriously that photo was taken long before she joined WWE she was just having fun


----------



## Hypno

I'd call it whoring around, but to each their own.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ his "bitch please" face.


----------



## virus21

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> People on here need to stop posting pics of Kelly Kelly's personal life. Seriously that photo was taken long before she joined WWE she was just having fun


No we will not. It was a joke, so deal with it or leave.


----------



## RyanPelley

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> People on here need to stop posting pics of Kelly Kelly's personal life. Seriously that photo was taken long before she joined WWE she was just having fun


People are just having fun laughing at her. Get over it.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> People on here need to stop posting pics of Kelly Kelly's personal life. Seriously that photo was taken *long before she joined WWE* she was just having fun


she was 18 when she joined WWE .. juzzayin'


----------



## Chrome

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL @ his "bitch please" face.


LOL at the dude (or is that a chick?) with a crown on his head.


----------



## Cookie Monster

What does the black dude hate?


----------



## Asenath

AJ's skipping will always be vastly inferior to Stevie Richards'.


----------



## Killmonger

Cookie Monster said:


> What does the black dude hate?


Cancer.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Cookie Monster said:


> What does the black dude hate?


AJ Lee's horrible character?


----------



## Sazer Ramon

ChromeMan said:


> LOL at the dude (or is that a chick?) with a crown on his head.



That's King Booker...

But seriously, I think those two are plants, that's the same guy who wears that WE HATE CENA shirt that cena always goes and takes pics in front of.


----------



## xvampmanx

Sazer Ramon said:


> That's King Booker...
> 
> But seriously, I think those two are plants, that's the same guy who wears that WE HATE CENA shirt that cena always goes and takes pics in front of.


i though i see him from somewhere, thank you. Its like that lesner guy just less awesome.


----------



## Ray




----------



## AJ 4 Life




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

She really does have such a bad rat face.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

She does have a good body every one on here would fuck her dont lie unless your gay


----------



## nikola123

inc Kelly Kelly fan must be ejaculating right now


----------



## Evil Neville

Hope i don't get tongue from the suits for showing them cuz those skank photos sure look like shoots from Nacho Vidal film.


----------



## Coolquip

Mozza said:


> She really does have such a bad rat face.


So? Swift has a chipmunk face.


----------



## Thecreepygeek

Somebody has to make a funny picture of "The shit hitting the fan"


----------



## MikeChase27

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> She does have a good body every one on here would fuck her dont lie unless your gay


IWC logic = Go watch porno.


----------



## pinofreshh

i'd hit it.


----------



## nikola123

pinofreshh said:


> i'd hit it.


She still looks the same,that blank expression never goes away does it?


----------



## Ruth

From /r/squaredcircle: _"So this sign was on camera during Raw for like two seconds..."_


----------



## ssppeeddyy

daily dose AJ


----------



## ratedR3:16

^ slightly obsessed


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

ratedR3:16 said:


> ^ slightly obsessed


Dude clearly needs help but I ain't giving it to him. #AJAll


----------



## Lm2

AJ poster you really like her eh, why dont you marry her haha


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Coolquip said:


> So? Swift has a chipmunk face.


Not true, cock sucker.


----------



## themosayat

THOSE AJ PICS !!!

:yum: :mark: :ass :kg1 :KG2 :westbrook :bron :KG :barkley2 :jordan4 :kobe4 :tyson :jordan3 :jay2 bama :datass :ryder2 :batista4 :bryan :flair3 :vince2 unk :damn


----------



## sinnica

Mozza said:


>



(Y)


----------



## Lm2




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake




----------



## MikeChase27

ratedR3:16 said:


> ^ slightly obsessed


What makes it even weirder is the fact that AJ looks about 13.


----------



## iMiZFiT

I don't even think AJ is that hot... Gimme a real woman with curves over her anyday.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Just needs a Brazzers logo...


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## StarzNBarz

the man with the lergest erms in the werld.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

ratedR3:16 said:


> ^ slightly obsessed


not really


----------



## immune to fear

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Just needs a Brazzers logo...


"Everyone taps".. Yeah Bryan, i'd tap that ass.


----------



## DualShock




----------



## Strats

This is the funny pictures thread.. not AJ appreciation thread


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Strats said:


> This is the funny pictures thread.. not AJ appreciation thread


like all pics here were funny


----------



## Bodge

ssppeeddyy said:


> daily dose AJ


I OD'ed by the time I got to the end of this post.


----------



## GameofRings

That everyone taps picture was pretty... pretty.... pretty funny.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I love Jinder's dance moves:










And then... there's this piece of brilliance:


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

adrian_zombo said:


> I love Jinder's dance moves:


He has clearly learned his moves from Khali, only he can move his legs. It's all in the legs.


----------



## Aid

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Just needs a Brazzers logo...












I made a tiny modification to Bryan's shirt as well. I thought it would add to the picture.


----------



## Zankman Jack

AJ looks good in that dress, I must say.

Anyways, I too noticed how Jinder had to blindly improvise the dance, haha.


----------



## AJ 4 Life




----------



## Tedious

Not only does it prove that it was the guy behind the guy Punk hit that hit him, but, as with all these types of events, there's a hilarious black guy doing hilarious black guy stuff.


----------



## AJ 4 Life

I gotta admit the guy shouldn't of hit him on the head BUT Punk should of told him off not hit him twice.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke




----------



## pinofreshh

Bloodbath said:


>


:lmao


----------



## piripippo




----------



## Shawn Morrison

LOL at the Punk accident posts.


----------



## nikola123

Tedious said:


> Not only does it prove that it was the guy behind the guy Punk hit that hit him, but, as with all these types of events, there's a hilarious black guy doing hilarious black guy stuff.


Ironically the Ziggler dude no selling all the action that is going on behind him
And that kid in the Brock Lesnar shit has that face that u just wanna smack with a wrench


----------



## Evil Neville

nikola123 said:


> Ironically the Ziggler dude no selling all the action that is going on behind him
> And that kid in the Brock Lesnar shit has that face that u just wanna smack with a wrench


----------



## nikola123

Evil Neville said:


>


Repped


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Evil Neville said:


>


punk needs some glasses, that guy from left touches him, and he looks at him and beat the other guy in the back.. :no:


----------



## ben_fletch

Not really funny, but I think it looks awesome


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

ssppeeddyy said:


> punk needs some glasses, that guy from left touches him, and he looks at him and beat the other guy in the back.. :no:


He's quite obviously going for the guy(s) who hit him in the back of the head. He obviously thought the guy to the side wasn't a threat.


----------



## mkh

ssppeeddyy said:


> punk needs some glasses, that guy from left touches him, and he looks at him and beat the other guy in the back.. :no:


and you need glasses to see someones hand shoving punks head...


----------



## ssppeeddyy

mkh said:


> and you need glasses to see someones hand shoving punks head...


1. i have glasses 

2. i noticed that after i posted it


----------



## Tenacious.C




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Riddle101

mkh said:


> and you need glasses to see someones hand shoving punks head...


Yes and Punk hit the wrong guy too. It was the guy in the white t-shirt.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

They both hit him. just watch the fucking footage.


----------



## Tim Legend

Because glasses would help him see behind his head? 


Pretty fucking obvious the guy in the grey slaps punk and Then hides behind dumbass glasses guy as he taps/grazes him "accidentally" and then pays for it... 

Laughable how people can look at that gif and see anything different...


----------



## NeyNey

>


This is aweosme *clap clap clapclapclap* :lol


----------



## Jotunheim

Ever Wolf said:


> They both hit him. just watch the fucking footage.


the worst offender was that retard latino kid who wanted to push him down the stairs


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Punk should use that as his finisher.


----------



## JJJ

Haven't seen this yet


----------



## DualShock

my new sig


----------



## CALΔMITY

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Punk should use that as his finisher.


totes








(I wish I had photoshop right about now. I would use this as my own smiley if only I could make things transparent.)


----------



## Ruth




----------



## HOJO

Keyser Söze said:


>


:Bischoff Why Sailor Moon to be the one getting hit? :hhh


----------



## HOJO

Triple Post :Bischoff


----------



## HOJO

DAT Triple Post


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## themosayat

straightedge891 said:


>


LOL XD !!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Taker2theMoon said:


> totes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I wish I had photoshop right about now. I would use this as my own smiley if only I could make things transparent.)












You're welcome. Oh, I can't help myself, need to change my avatar...again.

WF, make this a smiley, now!


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Hamada

Marty Vibe said:


> You're welcome. Oh, I can't help myself, need to change my avatar...again.
> 
> WF, make this a smiley, now!


That's made my day!


----------



## FIREW0LF

ssppeeddyy said:


>




:lol Looks painful.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

ssppeeddyy said:


>


What... the... fuck.


----------



## Yeah1993

Someone needs to .GIF this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

:lol he even broke the damn table


----------



## pinofreshh

Yeah1993 said:


> Someone needs to .GIF this.


omfg :lmao :lmao :lmao

long time since i've lol'd that hard at someone's extremely painful expense


----------



## nikola123

It looks like he went through the table slow-mo lol


----------



## chada75

Yeah1993 said:


> Someone needs to .GIF this.


Aw, Damn. Who needs a Spleen anyway?


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Zankman Jack

Keyser Söze said:


>


Hahaha, that was pretty funny.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

The Great Below said:


> What... the... fuck.












similar at 1min53sec


----------



## ratedR3:16

Keyser Söze said:


>


epic laugh


----------



## ratedR3:16

[YOUTUBE]relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

pure comedy gold


----------



## Ruth

A few others


----------



## ratedR3:16

Keyser Söze said:


> A few others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to load the vince mcmahon chair one it wouldn't work, can you try it its probably the best one


----------



## NeyNey

Keyser Söze said:


>


I'm in tears! :lmao


----------



## Evil Neville

Here you go ratedR3:16.


----------



## ratedR3:16

^ cheers:villa


----------



## HankHill_85

Those glitches are funny, but you gotta think 'big fail' on THQ's part for not finding those and fixing them, because they're fairly consistent.

Wanna see some T-1000 shit go down? Try and Tombstone someone on a chair. Their body inverts inside out and he ends up with his feet at your knees.


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL @ the McMahon one. It's shit like that why I don't play wrestling video games.


----------



## Nightingale

The rock in a CM Punk shirt?


----------



## HankHill_85

Anyone tweet that to Punk?


----------



## Nightingale

^ The rock did it himself.


----------



## HankHill_85

Rock teasing his eventual showdown with Punk. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HankHill_85

On a side note, it happened again. It's fucking happened AGAIN.

Click on last page, puts you on 1013 out of 1014.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Walls

Rock is a bad motherfucker.


----------



## NeyNey

HankHill_85 said:


> On a side note, it happened again. It's fucking happened AGAIN.
> 
> Click on last page, puts you on 1013 out of 1014.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


Lol ^^ And I thought there was something wrong with my settings. xDDD (Yesterday as well.)


----------



## Bob the Jobber

PsychedelicStacey said:


> The rock in a CM Punk shirt?


He had to cut the sleeves off, because Punk shirts aren't designed for muscles. :cool2


----------



## HankHill_85

The Great Below said:


> He had to cut the sleeves off, because Punk shirts aren't designed for muscles. :cool2


----------



## HalfNights70

Sick:

















Hope you liked them.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## chronoxiong

PsychedelicStacey said:


> ^ The rock did it himself.


God damns he's jacked. Way more jacked up than ever before.


----------



## Shazayum

dat ass


----------



## Evil Neville

PsychedelicStacey said:


> The rock in a CM Punk shirt?


----------



## Cookie Monster

Rock breaking kayfabe? But I thought he rose above that?


----------



## ratedR3:16

a classic


----------



## Cookie Monster

BAH GAWD AS GOD AS MY WITNESS, THEY ARE BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## kopitelewis




----------



## Damien

kopitelewis said:


>


what a maneuver!


----------



## Gandhi

kopitelewis said:


>


Rey Mysterio aint got NOTHING on that.


----------



## James1o1o

kopitelewis said:


>


Didn't even botch it.


----------



## Brogue_Kick

He did that move better than Sin Cara


----------



## Damien




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Cookie Monster

vampyr said:


>


:lol


----------



## Hamada

SummerLove said:


> dat ass


Good lord.


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Evil Neville

ben_fletch said:


>


She should flip them over her shoulders.


----------



## Cookie Monster

ben_fletch said:


>


I love seeing photos like this


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Hamada

PsychedelicStacey said:


> ^ The rock did it himself.


Punk's reply: “@TheRock: @WWE Champion @CMPunk I know where to find you Phillip. And I will.. #Rumble2013 pic.twitter.com/EnnGkgrE” I'm easy to find, Dewey.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

kopitelewis said:


>


Kelly Kelly did that spinning head scissors alot better than that



PsychedelicStacey said:


> The rock in a CM Punk shirt?


Dwayne is roiding once again


----------



## Necramonium

Kelly Kelly Fan, you're a idiot, look at the weights he is using!

My favorite gif from this week, Vince kicking ass once again:


----------



## tommo010

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne is roiding once again


----------



## Gandhi

HalfNights70 said:


>


This isn't funny,This is a real cute buttocks I'd love to bone. :ass


----------



## NoyK




----------



## Damien

Necramonium said:


> Kelly Kelly Fan, you're a idiot, look at the weights he is using!
> 
> My favorite gif from this week, Vince kicking ass once again:


I loved that bit!


----------



## ratedR3:16

ben_fletch said:


> lol take that reunion


----------



## moon25

deleted post


----------



## krai999




----------



## sliplink

ben_fletch said:


>


Dat Ripped Show! In comparison he's got more in common with Barbapapa.


----------



## Hamada

Used to be my sig.


----------



## krai999




----------



## Damien




----------



## xvampmanx

krai999 said:


>


What'cha gonna do, when i woo woo woo you brother.


----------



## Bullydully




----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## A$AP

Dynamite Kidd said:


>


:ti

Reminds me of


----------



## Ether

vampyr said:


>


:lmao



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly did that spinning head scissors alot better than that
> 
> 
> 
> Dwayne is roiding once again


Barbie has moved on to a new point in her life now, please don't call her "Kelly".


----------



## ZapThis

best thread in the WORLD!!!!!


----------



## A$AP

This screenshot just cracks me up. Mainly because it looks like they've taken his current sprite and just added his 1997 hair to it. It just doesn't look accurate lol.


----------



## JY57

:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


----------



## KO Bossy

JY57 said:


> :StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


Well, if you put 'Worst' in front that headline, then it has a degree of truth.


----------



## wkdsoul

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly did that spinning head scissors alot better than that


Spinning Head scissors?? really from a chick that cant even bounce of ropes correctly..


----------



## wkdsoul

A$AP said:


> This screenshot just cracks me up. Mainly because it looks like they've taken his current sprite and just added his 1997 hair to it. It just doesn't look accurate lol.


Looks like Michael Hayes... ¬_¬


----------



## Ray

Daily, "What the fuck is that?" image. MMA in the octagon while there's a Motorcycle stunt derby going on. Brazil is doing shit right.


----------



## Ether

A$AP said:


> This screenshot just cracks me up. Mainly because it looks like they've taken his current sprite and just added his 1997 hair to it. It just doesn't look accurate lol.


----------



## Ray

:lmao

That reminds me of the Booker T debacle.


----------



## chargebeam

JY57 said:


> :StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


Wow. WWE's new standards of "feuds" are disappointing.


----------



## DegenerateXX

ben_fletch said:


>



:lmao


----------



## NoyK

Starting to get the hang of GIMP. :lol


----------



## CM kaz

Haha! Great thread! keep it coming


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Damien




----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

Jon Jones said:


> :lmao
> 
> That reminds me of the Booker T debacle.


I miss that TNA game I maybe the only one.


----------



## CruzControl




----------



## James1o1o

To be honest this could be taken both ways.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

its annoying when you try to look back through this thread, more than half the page is posts quoting other posts. i mean wouldn't it be better if people stopped quoting whole pictures and just give feedback by addressing the post (W/O quoting)?


----------



## HOJO

Jon Jones said:


> :lmao
> 
> That reminds me of the Booker T debacle.


unk Damn the graphics for that TNA game were sick. Decent game IMO.


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21

Jon Jones said:


> :lmao
> 
> That reminds me of the Booker T debacle.


Thats sad


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow that TNA impact version of Booker... I thought the post was comparing the crappy WWE 12 version to a photograph at first.


----------



## Shazayum

Is evan bourne still with the company?


----------



## Evil Neville

SummerLove said:


> Is evan bourne still with the company?


Yes, the officials are pretty high on him.


----------



## Zankman Jack

SummerLove said:


> Is evan bourne still with the company?


What kind of question is that?


----------



## Shazayum

Zankman Jack said:


> What kind of question is that?


Perfectly legitimate question, thanks.


----------



## Damien

Evil Neville said:


> Yes, the officials are pretty high on him.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Evil Neville said:


> Yes, the officials are pretty high on him.


yup, he's a great *bud* to hang with


----------



## CruzControl

His new finisher is the 420 splash


----------



## Damien




----------



## Rocky Mark

wwecruz said:


> His new finisher is the 420 splash


he'll certainly reach for the stars


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

Rocky Mark said:


> he'll certainly reach for the stars


Promotion to WWE Champion? No thanks, Tag Team Champions is high enough.


----------



## Evil Neville

Rocky Mark said:


> he'll certainly reach for the stars


Yeah, but it's only a matter of time before his joints go up in smoke.


----------



## Damien

Evil Neville said:


> Yeah, but it's only a matter of time before his joints go up in smoke.


that's being very blunt about his career


----------



## CruzControl

These jokes just keep on rolling.


----------



## Damien

It's really a joint effort this thread


----------



## CruzControl

I heard Evan's couch has green kushions.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Zankman Jack

Hilarious puns there guys. xD


----------



## kregnaz

wwecruz said:


> I heard Evan's couch has green kushions.


Wee'd expected that for months, but please, no pics, leaf it to the imagination


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## TheVoiceless

kregnaz said:


> Wee'd expected that for months, but please, no pics, leaf it to the imagination


I heard he only paid 420 for it, that's not high at all


----------



## kregnaz

TheVoiceless said:


>


Pure. Fucking. Genius.

Oh, and fcuk Red Bull, hooray for Baumgartner


----------



## xvampmanx

vampyr said:


>


that is awesome, just look at his face he's enjoying this until someone puts his not impressed face on it.


----------



## Hamada

JY57 said:


> :StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


I should be laughing at the "feud" of the year, but I can't get past AJ's ass.


----------



## KO Bossy

Do people honestly find AJ's ass attractive? I've seen pancakes with more curves.


----------



## Hamada

KO Bossy said:


> I've seen pancakes with more curves.


Pics or GTFO.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Oxidamus

Can anyone make a GIF of McIntyre celebrating just as Slater won the match on Smackdown?


----------



## JY57

tweeted by Heyman


----------



## Rocky Mark

Hamada said:


> Pics or GTFO.












DEM EDGES


----------



## nikola123

JY57 said:


> tweeted by Heyman


Oh noez datz not PG

I wonder how kids feel about seeing CM Punk bashing Cena's face in on that pic


----------



## Hamada

Rocky Mark said:


> DEM EDGES


----------



## Damien

Oxitron said:


> Can anyone make a GIF of McIntyre celebrating just as Slater won the match on Smackdown?


I hope this is alright


----------



## DualShock

Keyser Söze said:


>


I love these videos just because of the laughs. Reminds me of Laddergoat



ben_fletch said:


>


Savage, Austin, Bulldog, Michaels, Hogan all on one pic? When did this happened?

A very rare McMahon photo


----------



## Shazayum

Austins arm is massive in that pic.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Is that.... Michael Cole? :lol


----------



## xvampmanx

macho man, ric flair, unknown, hogan, big show, unknown, SCSA, hardcore holly, unknown, brittish bulldog.


----------



## Iakona

xvampmanx said:


> macho man, ric flair, unknown, hogan, big show, unknown, SCSA, hardcore holly, unknown, brittish bulldog.


You sure that's Hardcore Holly?


----------



## DualShock

I also doubt that this is Hardcore Holly. This could be Ken Shamrock or Billy Gunn
As for the unknowns, the right one looks like David Arquette and the guy on the left looks like the dude from Los Boricuas LOL


----------



## SandyRavage

Looks like Billy Gunn


----------



## Ruth

Something about Goldberg with hair just doesn't look right...


----------



## chada75

DualShock said:


> I love these videos just because of the laughs. Reminds me of Laddergoat
> 
> 
> Savage, Austin, Bulldog, Michaels, Hogan all on one pic? When did this happened?
> 
> A very rare McMahon photo


:lmao at little paul.


----------



## James1o1o

Keyser Söze said:


> Something about Goldberg with hair just doesn't look right...


Reddit?


----------



## Ruth

Eeeeyup.


----------



## Oxidamus

vampyr said:


> I hope this is alright


:lol that wasn't quite what I was hoping for but it's good!
I was hoping for the air guitar part to be played at fast forward back and forth.


----------



## NoyK

Since it's been talked about alot recently :lol


----------



## Blueforce7

*Coming to a﻿ nintendo entertainment system near you! Stop the mighty Nexus from taking over the world and making the little kids cry! You are John Cena, and they can't see you!!!*


----------



## Twisted14

xvampmanx said:


> macho man, ric flair, unknown, hogan, big show, unknown, SCSA, hardcore holly, unknown, brittish bulldog.


I've been trying to figure out who the unknown ones are as well. The one between Big Show and Stone Cold looks like Owen Hart.


----------



## nikola123

Man Big Show was ripped....what happend to him lol


----------



## just_one

nikola123 said:


> Man Big Show was ripped....what happend to him lol



He got old...


----------



## A$AP

Keyser Söze said:


> Something about Goldberg with hair just doesn't look right...


He looks like Kane lawl.


----------



## nikola123

just_one said:


> He got old...


So did alot of other guys that are still in great shape
He didnt just slim down into normal flat,he went full on fat


----------



## Cookie Monster

He got lazy


----------



## Legion Of Hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIOrMtQM834&feature=relmfu

This was so unexpected yet so funny. :lmao


----------



## Twisted14

Legion Of Hell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIOrMtQM834&feature=relmfu
> 
> This was so unexpected yet so funny. :lmao


At first I couldn't tell what happened. Replayed it and saw it and holy shit that's too good.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage

Twisted14 said:


> I've been trying to figure out who the unknown ones are as well. The one between Big Show and Stone Cold looks like Owen Hart.


Definitely not Owen


----------



## Cookie Monster

I've heard the one between Austin and Bulldog is Rich Minzer who runs a gym in Venice Beach where I imagine the picture is probably taken.


----------



## ratedR3:16

Legion Of Hell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIOrMtQM834&feature=relmfu
> 
> This was so unexpected yet so funny. :lmao


one word epic :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## virus21

Possible spoilers for this pic


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

JY57 said:


> :StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


Really a one week angle is a feud and one that they consider best of the year. 
:StephenA


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

virus21 said:


> Possible spoilers for this pic


:lmao


----------



## buriedcompass

Evil Neville said:


>


i must know the backstory on this .gif


----------



## Lm2

chocolate drop was epic


----------



## Damien




----------



## Legion Of Hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juKjAyXGmTQ&feature=relmfu

Could see Sin Cara do this if he was a heel. :lmao


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## pinofreshh

:lmao


----------



## Evil Neville

buriedcompass said:


> i must know the backstory on this .gif


Scott Steiner noticed a pogo stick. Anything else needs to be said?


----------



## tommo010

vampyr said:


>


It's only brief but lol @ Chris Sabin sitting looking at dat ass with a "that's my ass" look on his face.


----------



## Hamada

tommo010 said:


> It's only brief but lol @ Chris Sabin sitting looking at dat ass with a "that's my ass" look on his face.


You can see the jealousy in Shelley's eyes. Probably why he left TNA. He knew he wouldn't get dat ass.


----------



## [email protected]

Iakona said:


> You sure that's Hardcore Holly?


i kinda thought it looked a little like Lex Luger


----------



## themosayat

virus21 said:


> Possible spoilers for this pic


when devon was reavealed I was JUST PLAIN GODDAMN SHOCKED !!!
bully didn't turn on sting like half of the people said he would !
it wasn't bischoff or jarret like the other half said !
NO ONE EXPECTED IT AT ALL !!!
hogan, sting and the crowd were in a big shock ! the silance was killing everyone !! my jaw was dropped to the ground and stayed their until he got out of the arena !!
and bully ray with tears in his eyes said simply "why ?!" !!
IT WAS THE BIGGEST SHOCKER I'VE SEEN IN WRESTLING IN YEARS !!!
devon also had one of the sickest EVIL SMILES a human ever had !!!
truly the biggest moment since roode hit storm on his head with that bottle to start TNA's own attitude era ! and damn was this an EPIC year from TNA or what !!!


----------



## HankHill_85

I hate it when people quote photos and feel they have to add commentary.


----------



## virus21

Hamada said:


> You can see the jealousy in Shelley's eyes. Probably why he left TNA. He knew he wouldn't get dat ass.


He probably gets better ass.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Shazayum

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


haha i like this one.


----------



## piripippo




----------



## Brye




----------



## nmadankumar

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Punk wishes he actually has a physique like that


----------



## Coolquip

Anybody have a gig of Bully's WHHHHYYYYYYYY?!


----------



## StarzNBarz

nikola123 said:


> Man Big Show was ripped....what happend to him lol


----------



## zxLegionxz

Evil Neville said:


> Yes, the officials are pretty high on him.





Rocky Mark said:


> yup, he's a great *bud* to hang with





wwecruz said:


> His new finisher is the 420 splash





Rocky Mark said:


> he'll certainly reach for the stars





Evil Neville said:


> Yeah, but it's only a matter of time before his joints go up in smoke.





vampyr said:


> that's being very blunt about his career





wwecruz said:


> These jokes just keep on rolling.





vampyr said:


> It's really a joint effort this thread





wwecruz said:


> I heard Evan's couch has green kushions.





kregnaz said:


> Wee'd expected that for months, but please, no pics, leaf it to the imagination





TheVoiceless said:


> I heard he only paid 420 for it, that's not high at all












Brilliant! you had me ROLLING on the floor


----------



## BBoiz94

Not sure of posted yet but caught this two on this week's raw. 










Your bottom left:


----------



## ssppeeddyy

my first made gif


----------



## Damien




----------



## Chismo

vampyr said:


>


What's so funny here, PLEASE tell us.


----------



## Damien

JoeRulz said:


> What's so funny here, PLEASE tell us.


Punk getting what's been coming to him for running his mouth off...well I laughed!


----------



## Chismo

Idk, didn't watch Raw, but it doesn't look funny on the gif. I guess it didn't translate well. Or did it? :hmm:


----------



## virus21




----------



## ratedR3:16

vampyr said:


>


i lol'd at that it reminded me of the hulk when loki was asking for respect, the irony.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

"i HATE YOU TOO"

:lmao


----------



## TRDBaron

Legion Of Hell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIOrMtQM834&feature=relmfu
> 
> This was so unexpected yet so funny. :lmao


Holy shit i couldn't stop laughing for a minute. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JoeRulz said:


> What's so funny here, PLEASE tell us.


It was funny becuase he just did it out of nowhere like a BOSS


----------



## Chismo

Except it's not funny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I can't force humor on you, all I know is that I laughed and thought it was funny. Not because it was done to punk but how it was done.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Shouting at Little Jimmy:


----------



## Damien

I am sorry for the non funny


----------



## RyanPelley

BBoiz94 said:


> Not sure of posted yet but caught this two on this week's raw.


How are these funny?


----------



## virus21




----------



## The-Rock-Says




----------



## BBoiz94

RyanPelley said:


> How are these funny?


How are they not funny? Maybe it have to be in GIF for the 2nd pic, then it'll be funny.


----------



## NoyK




----------



## kopitelewis

This is an old thread but its from another forum I visit. The poor fucker got ripped apart in the rest of the thread:

http://www.liverpoolway.co.uk/forum...i-drew-picture-dwayne-rock-johnson-today.html


----------



## Dirk Pepper




----------



## Chismo

Dirk Pepper said:


>


Now, this is the shit.


----------



## themosayat

NoyK said:


>


how did you even notice it ?! wow what an awesome catch !!!
how did it even happen that both did the same thing dammit ?!!!


----------



## CruzControl

themosayat said:


> how did you even notice it ?! wow what an awesome catch !!!
> how did it even happen that both did the same thing dammit ?!!!


Planned it


----------



## #1Peep4ever

themosayat said:


> how did you even notice it ?! wow what an awesome catch !!!
> how did it even happen that both did the same thing dammit ?!!!


they saw it and thought it looked nice so they used it


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I posted this a little more than a year ago in this thread, but it was a popular one and hopefully some new eyes enjoy the comparison this time around as well:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dirk Pepper said:


>


DAMN!!! well, time for WWE to ban kicks. lol


----------



## FIREW0LF




----------



## ratedR3:16

from punks twitter:



> "cm punk wristbands?Your the new john cena. Company man- you've forgotten what you to the top. It wasn't selling wristbands." Piss off, nerd


the simple comebacks are the best ones


----------



## The-Rock-Says

What a geek.


----------



## nikola123

ratedR3:16 said:


> from punks twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> the simple comebacks are the best ones


OMG guise,punk told a fan to piss off,lets all cry and moan about how this douche isnt worthy of being a champion


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

ssppeeddyy said:


>


This one was more awesome than funny.



>


I laughed at this one though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oliver-94 said:


>


:lmao Nice Punk is being real pro with his heel work, can't lie.


----------



## Cailet

themosayat said:


> how did you even notice it ?! wow what an awesome catch !!!
> how did it even happen that both did the same thing dammit ?!!!


Easy. UFC happened on the saturday, Raw on the monday. Both those moments happened in the (short, controversial) UFC main event and either Bryan, Punk or Vince (I'd guess Punk) though it would make a cool spot or a way to poke fun at the UFC.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Oliver-94 said:


>


"Whoops, he's breakin' my fourth rib!"


----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## HankHill_85

And who doesn't love Race to Witch Mountain memes?














































And finally....the Double Troll!


----------



## Rah




----------



## just1988

NoyK said:


>


*Epic, simple as that. Very subtle nod from Punk to Chael here.*


----------



## Aloverssoulz

Dirk Pepper said:


>


The Miz looks more toned in slow motion than he does in real time


----------



## James1o1o

HankHill_85 said:


>


Is that Nicholas Cage!?


----------



## nikola123

HankHill_85 said:


> And finally....the Double Troll!


Dafuq?  :mark:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Oliver-94 said:


>


this is great just great 

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## RatedRviper

PLEASE can someone put Ryback's head to Promethus guy body via photoshop??


----------



## CMojicaAce

Stone Cold E.T...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Really a one week angle is a feud and one that they consider best of the year.
> :StephenA


Who cares? Dat ass


----------



## Evil Neville

Drunkswoggle


----------



## ben_fletch

Dynamite Kidd said:


>


Teddy long been hittin' those happy Meals!


----------



## NeyNey

Let's check out the _Funny wrestling pictures_ - Thread!
Maybe some new funny stu...

*sees Hornswoggle pictures*

...nevermind.

Why do people want to make me puke?!


----------



## NoyK

NeyNey said:


> Let's check out the _Funny wrestling pictures_ - Thread!
> Maybe some new funny stu...
> 
> *sees Hornswoggle pictures*
> 
> ...nevermind.
> 
> Why do people want to make me puke?!



*This any better? *















-----


----------



## Parison Sapphire

CMojicaAce said:


> Stone Cold E.T...


OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket

I must've watched that Stone Cold E.T. clip about fifty times but the damn thing still makes me laugh.

'THE TEXAS RATTLESNAKE LIKES NOTHIN' BETTER THAN TO ORDER A COUPLE CHEESEBURGERS BEFORE WHOOPIN' ASS!'


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

NeyNey said:


> Let's check out the _Funny wrestling pictures_ - Thread!
> Maybe some new funny stu...
> 
> *sees Hornswoggle pictures*
> 
> ...nevermind.
> 
> Why do people want to make me puke?!


Allow me to remedy that. There'll be more Hornswoggle images, but they should be more to your liking:



























































































Ahhhh, that felt good to post.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## NeyNey

> This any better?





> Allow me to remedy that. There'll be more Hornswoggle images, but they should be more to your liking:












Oh god, I love you two.

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

NeyNey said:


> Oh god, I love you two.
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


The ones with Drew Mac and Swagger are by far my favourite ones.


----------



## NeyNey

adrian_zombo said:


> The ones with Drew Mac and Swagger are by far my favourite ones.


Yes. Now I know why I am so desperately in love with 3MB.


----------



## Rocky Mark




----------



## nmadankumar

^Man, the rock looks like a god damn schoolboy making faces.


----------



## buriedcompass

Parison Sapphire said:


> OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao


thread

stone cold e.t.

/thread


----------



## buriedcompass

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



Vanilla CokeHead said:


>



who is the guy in your sig.?


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Funny wrestling pictures.*



buriedcompass said:


> who is the guy in your sig.?


Eric Young I think


----------



## virus21




----------



## kregnaz

virus21 said:


>


I know how it's kind of funny, but these pictures are a perfect shot of how Show is ultra-cooperative, supporting the weight and keeping himself in a vertical state to minimise the effort of Goldberg balancing him out. That's body tension, a word Tensai probably never heard in his life, sandbagging botchazoid that he is (And how comes I'm defending Ryback now? Am I starting to like the guy? )

Aaaand what the fuck is Banana Man doing at the turnbuckle, what, who, why and where can I see more? :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

Did i hear hornswoggle pics?









alrighty than!



















The Brogue Kick can make you go retarded:


----------



## StarzNBarz

Evil Neville said:


>


whats wrong with her chin?


----------



## A$AP

kopitelewis said:


> This is an old thread but its from another forum I visit. The poor fucker got ripped apart in the rest of the thread:
> 
> http://www.liverpoolway.co.uk/forum...i-drew-picture-dwayne-rock-johnson-today.html


:ti

Hahaha oh man. Those made my day. The HBK one hahaha.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

virus21 said:


>












Two separate banana lives find one another and now nothing can stop them!


----------



## Rocky Mark

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Two separate banana lives find one another and now nothing can stop them!


IT'S PEANUT-BUTTER-JELLY TIME PEANUT-BUTTER-JELLY TIME 

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY!!
PEANUT BUTTER JELLY!!
PEANUT BUTTER JELLY!!


----------



## xvampmanx

hornswoggle is chucky


----------



## xvampmanx

Not a pic but a history lesson on ryback

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HY3g4CGdM0&feature=g-vrec


----------



## NeyNey

> hornswoggle is chucky


That's not funny man! 
*Looks under bed* 
:batista3


----------



## Asenath

xvampmanx said:


> Not a pic but a history lesson on ryback
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HY3g4CGdM0&feature=g-vrec


This is basically my favorite thing on the internet.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## Ether

kopitelewis said:


> This is an old thread but its from another forum I visit. The poor fucker got ripped apart in the rest of the thread:
> 
> http://www.liverpoolway.co.uk/forum...i-drew-picture-dwayne-rock-johnson-today.html


HBK one is my new avatar :lmao


----------



## CupofCoffee

xvampmanx said:


> Not a pic but a history lesson on ryback
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HY3g4CGdM0&feature=g-vrec


So, basically, Ryback is the wrestling incarnation of the cookie monster. 

This screams for photoshop, by the way.


----------



## JY57




----------



## Jotunheim

this one is funny too :lmao, punk should play those videos on ryback, I would mark out

I think he should get rid of the stupid singlet, GOAT look there


----------



## tommo010




----------



## ben_fletch

Dynamite Kidd said:


>


The finger poke of doom :shocked:


----------



## Shawn Morrison

virus21 said:


>


Ryback said he's a better 'wrestler', and picking some fat ass up is not all that wrestling is about. Also being 'athletic' is not all about being strong, Ryback is much more athletic when it comes to his wrestling skills.


----------



## geraldinhio

Can't believe this thread is still going. Thought it would die out after a couple of pages. Keep up the work everybody.


----------



## CALΔMITY

xvampmanx said:


> Not a pic but a history lesson on ryback
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HY3g4CGdM0&feature=g-vrec


Those poor Rice Crispie treats.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JY57 said:


>


LOL pretty nice. (Y)


----------



## virus21




----------



## The Arseache Kid

Kofi and AJ Heel turn. New Stable. You heard it here first.


----------



## CMojicaAce

Not my best photoshop, but I'm satisfied


----------



## Zankman Jack

CMojicaAce said:


> Not my best photoshop, but I'm satisfied


Ironically, Ryback is the face and Punk is the heel, heh.


----------



## Jotunheim

CMojicaAce said:


> Not my best photoshop, but I'm satisfied


:lmao :lmao I didn't get it at first but fuck yes, Ryback IS bane


----------



## JY57

I have to admit that Ryback does fit the Bane persona perfectly.


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

CMojicaAce said:


> Not my best photoshop, but I'm satisfied


To me, That doesn't look like CM Punk under the mask, it looks like Sabu.

Odd.

Good work man!


----------



## JY57




----------



## Gandhi

virus21 said:


>


LMFAO.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Patrick Bateman

JY57 said:


> I have to admit that Ryback does fit the Bane persona perfectly.


Actually, it doesn't fit at all. Bane is a very smart and cunning villain and not some mindless caveman.


----------



## Hamada

Can't blame that kid lol


----------



## Evil Neville

RevolverSnake said:


> Actually, it doesn't fit at all. Bane is a very smart and cunning villain and not some mindless caveman.


Exactly, maybe as Joel Schumacher's horrid Bane adaptation.

Fun fact, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Swenson played Bane there.


----------



## Damien




----------



## themosayat

vampyr said:


>


OH MY GOD XD !!!
THAT MADE ME LAUGH MY A** OFF !!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

RevolverSnake said:


> Actually, it doesn't fit at all. Bane is a very smart and cunning villain and not some mindless caveman.


I was thinking the same thing when I read that comment you quoted. For the longest time I didn't know that Bane was actually an intelligent tactitian due to being poisoned by the Batman and Robin movie and the renditions of him in future installments.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Keyser Söze said:


>


:lmao


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## ben_fletch

Not funny, but pretty dam hot


----------



## wAnxTa

eww freckles.


----------



## Eulonzo

Oliver-94 said:


>


LMAOOOOO.


----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

vampyr said:


>


They grow up so fast...


----------



## A$AP




----------



## SonoShion




----------



## HOJO

SonoShion said:


>


Lol ROH.


----------



## Skullduggery

vampyr said:


>


Hes thinking feed me more.


----------



## Damien

ben_fletch said:


> Not funny, but pretty dam hot


I find her hot...but ew in that picture!


----------



## Superior Quality




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## HOJO

Evil Neville said:


>


That's not even funny. That's just fucking awesome. :mark:


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Whap Me Jungles

I found a few on

http://www.memegeneokerlund.com

There are some shite ones, but if you search you'll find GOLD.


----------



## Oliver-94

:lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Oliver-94 said:


> :lol


:lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Eric Angle looks more like Kurt than Kurt does, hahaha.


----------



## FingazMc

vampyr said:


>


Lucky lil' sod


----------



## themosayat

Evil Neville said:


>


EPIC ! LEGENDRY !! THE GREATEST ART I'VE SEEN IN A LOOONG TIME !!!


----------



## BornBad

I wish John Morrison the best in all Future Endeavors


----------



## ratedR3:16

Evil Neville said:


>


thats just epic :mark:, is there anymore


----------



## DegenerateXX

Evil Neville said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Holy crap! That is the most epic thing I've ever seen. It's just badass. :mark:
> 
> LMAO @ John Morrison in a dress.


----------



## HerbUWF

The kid in the AJ photo has the right idea ;-)


----------



## Ruth

And is there actually pyro to go with his entrance, or is it just a sound effect?

You're alluding me, WWE. STOP ALLUDING ME.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Cookie Monster

That Taker/HHH/HBK fan-art is one of the best things I have ever seen.


----------



## HerbUWF

Mmmmmm


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict

I love this


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Some of you need to learn about humor, because most of the last 800 pages are just random unfunny things.

Take this post:



HerbUWF said:


> Mmmmmm


How is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## Ruth

Not gonna lie, the first thought in my mind at the sight of that was "Vanilla Midgets"


----------



## Cookie Monster

Attitude.


----------



## SP103

Zumba instructor in Maine charged with Prostitution: Looks like?


----------



## kopitelewis

Cookie Monster said:


>


Viscera:

"These feel better than mine!"


----------



## SandyRavage

Simmons rocking the attitude cap


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ric Flair is THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS










--


Who'd of thought it ey? :lol


----------



## tommo010

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Some of you need to learn about humor, because most of the last 800 pages are just random unfunny things.
> 
> Take this post:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that supposed to be funny?


This turned into "the wrestling picture" thread a long time ago just deal with it unk2


----------



## Cookie Monster

Probably been posted on the thousands of AJ loving pages but does anyone else think she looks older in her yearbook photo than she does now? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CruzControl

Keyser Söze said:


> And is there actually pyro to go with his entrance, or is it just a sound effect?
> 
> You're alluding me, WWE. STOP ALLUDING ME.


Just noise.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cookie Monster said:


> Who'd of thought it ey? :lol


Oh dear god...

-------


----------



## mastasparks

lol at that HHH wcw pic, epic


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Hamada

Vince face lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Cookie Monster said:


> Attitude.


They all got pussy back then.

Now....most are in bed and sleeping before 12am.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Evil Neville said:


>


HOLY FUCK...


----------



## blur

Not a funny pic but hey


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

blur said:


> Not a funny pic but hey


HOLY SHIT, that's pretty sick. Maybe some tweaks and it's PPV poster worthy. (Y)


----------



## Riddle101

Cookie Monster said:


> Attitude.


B.S.K 4 Life.


----------



## Damien




----------



## blur

vampyr said:


>



Not funny. :gun:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BOSS group of individuals right here.


----------



## blur

swagger_ROCKS said:


> BOSS group of individuals right here.


Halloween costumes? If not this is weird...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

blur said:


> Halloween costumes? If not this is weird...


Cosplay is a way of life in this age.


----------



## blur

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cosplay is a way of life in this age.



I agree with chicks doing cosplays, chicks like Ruby Renegade, but this is beyond pathetic.:no:

Fat guy with fake tattoo sleeves and a black Rock? F Outta here lol.

I guess it's a funny picture..


----------



## Zankman Jack

It's god-damn cosplay, what don't you get? Not all of people who cosplay are good-looking people and not all of them even look like the people they are cosplaying as... 

But haha, poor dude who had to be Cena. ;D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

blur said:


> I agree with chicks doing cosplays, chicks like Ruby Renegade, but this is beyond pathetic.:no:
> 
> Fat guy with fake tattoo sleeves and a black Rock? F Outta here lol.
> 
> I guess it's a funny picture..


LOL some people see it differently, so it's no probs. I've watched a docu about it in the past, some are real dedicated to it, doubt these guys are, just fans having fun, I guess. Now do me a favor and explain the WTF? these gifs...


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## NeyNey

> I agree with chicks doing cosplays, chicks like Ruby Renegade, but this is beyond pathetic.
> 
> Fat guy with fake tattoo sleeves and a black Rock? F Outta here lol.
> 
> I guess it's a funny picture..


:cole1
Well, I think you don't know much about the meaning of cosplay.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion

not a picture, but i cracked the fuck up when i saw this.






and this


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Zankman Jack

Haha, I've seen both of those videos, they are hilarious.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Chaos-In-Motion said:


> not a picture, but i cracked the fuck up when i saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this


:lmao This made me laugh like a retard. Good shit.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Flux




----------



## HankHill_85

Fuck do I hate that Cena fan with his *CHRIS MASTERS* signed Cena shirt!


----------



## new_year_new_start

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
Just passed an election billboard. Romney Ryan would be a great pornstar/soap opera character/*NXT superstar name*….

:lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack

new_year_new_start said:


> Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
> Just passed an election billboard. Romney Ryan would be a great pornstar/soap opera character/*NXT superstar name*….
> 
> :lmao


Haha, Jericho is such a boss.

"Rammin' Ryan Romney" anyone?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Jotunheim

blur said:


>



:lmao that's funny as hell


----------



## Damien




----------



## chada75

swagger_ROCKS said:


> BOSS group of individuals right here.


10/10 for the Asian.


----------



## StarzNBarz

the resemblances are amazing.


----------



## haribo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> BOSS group of individuals right here.


Cena, AJ, Punk, Rock aaand.... Antonio Valencia in a wig. :hmm:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

vampyr said:


>


Back when cole understood his place :agree:


----------



## blur

Not a wrestling pic but oh well


----------



## Kane-UK

blur said:


> I agree with chicks doing cosplays, chicks like Ruby Renegade, but this is beyond pathetic.:no:
> 
> Fat guy with fake tattoo sleeves and a black Rock? F Outta here lol.
> 
> I guess it's a funny picture..


Hang on, you have an issue with a black Rock, but you don't have one with a black Jericho?


----------



## xvampmanx

blur said:


> Not a wrestling pic but oh well



great shot kid one in a million. they should have put randy doing his RKO to evan bourne at the end to complete the circle.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Chaos-In-Motion said:


>


That is brilliant! Also, Dolph has a really strange face.


----------



## Gandhi

swagger_ROCKS said:


> BOSS group of individuals right here.


Asian chick = 10/10


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

vampyr said:


>


Heh that gave me a chuckle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Daniel.Bryan




----------



## Daniel.Bryan




----------



## Daniel.Bryan




----------



## Daniel.Bryan




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Whap Me Jungles




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Funny and Sad, watching WWE right now is like watching shitty remakes of something that was cool in the 90's.


----------



## CALΔMITY

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Funny and Sad, watching WWE right now is like watching shitty remakes of something that was cool in the 90's.


The WWE creative team's minds can only stretch so far.


----------



## virus21

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Funny and Sad, watching WWE right now is like watching shitty remakes of something that was cool in the 90's.


So they have the same mind set as most of Hollywood


----------



## xvampmanx

virus21 said:


> So they have the same mind set as most of Hollywood


im sure wwe's worst, the AJ thing lately doesnt make sense when they replace her with vicky considing her track record with men.


----------



## virus21

xvampmanx said:


> im sure wwe's worst, the AJ thing lately doesnt make sense when they replace her with vicky considing her track record with men.


Hollywood writing makes little sense either.


----------



## xvampmanx

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Funny and Sad, watching WWE right now is like watching shitty remakes of something that was cool in the 90's.


RYBERG

Kurt looks way to happy in that pic


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion




----------



## FingazMc

joeisgonnakillyou said:


>





Eulonzo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Does anyone feel that this Bryan gif is a combination of the following two gifs melded together?










is:









+


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ziggler is awesome at selling!


----------



## new_year_new_start




----------



## CALΔMITY

new_year_new_start said:


>


That wasn't even funny. I know it's an edited vid, but it's still a little unsettling.


----------



## SandyRavage

new_year_new_start said:


>


lol fucking hell


----------



## Cookie Monster

Toothless Aggression right there


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

new_year_new_start said:


>


Is this real lol what the fuck


----------



## Aloverssoulz

new_year_new_start said:


>


WOW XD XD That was amazing and shocking!


----------



## Evil Neville

Vinnie Mac vs Stan Lee


----------



## Chismo

Cookie Monster said:


> Ziggler is awesome at selling!


That's not selling, that's bumping.


----------



## Cookie Monster

JoeRulz said:


> That's not selling, that's bumping.


So he isn't good at selling?


----------



## Chismo

Cookie Monster said:


> So he isn't good at selling?


He is, when did I say the opposite?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

new_year_new_start said:


>


Should I feel guilty for laughing out loud?


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## CALΔMITY

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> Is this real lol what the fuck


I didn't actually see that when it happened. I'm sure he meant that his wife and children wouldn't be watching because of what he was going to do to whichever wrestler he was going to face.(at least for the promo's sake) However some parts were edited out to make it seem like a message warning us.



Anyway


----------



## Damien




----------



## xvampmanx

Evil Neville said:


>



intresting, has the choosen one returned?


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Eulonzo

piripippo said:


>


This gives me more reasons why I hate his new shirt.


----------



## ratedR3:16

blur said:


> Not a wrestling pic but oh well


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack

Evil Neville said:


>


Custom made, I see.

Looks very, very weird though.


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## blur




----------



## CALΔMITY

Evil Neville said:


>


My god dem bulging muscles...



blur said:


>


Nice one!


----------



## Riddle101

Evil Neville said:


>


Special guest appearance by Stone Cold. You can just tell that Vince said, I want Stone Cold to be in this issues. He's the face of the company GODDAMMIT!!!


----------



## MikeChase27




----------



## JMCADE

McKane and Cookie Monster with Cena are definitely my 2 favorites. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## YoungGun_UK

:vince


----------



## Damien




----------



## Scorpion




----------



## BigEvil2012

http://postimage.org/image/8xubl7m6d/


----------



## themosayat

blur said:


>


funny as hell XD !!
really lmao XD !!


----------



## King Gimp

Scorpion said:


>











:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bro




----------



## Norb Jr

blur said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

Hall and Nash surrounded by very talented individuals!


----------



## CALΔMITY

vampyr said:


>


Aww his entrance botched. Good save on his part, though.









Take that CM Punk!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Scorpion said:


>


LOL

Also, thought kiss ass would result in Cena...


----------



## Cookie Monster

Sin Cars, wrestling superstar.


----------



## Dunk20




----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh my this is fun.


----------



## Kethal

Cookie Monster said:


> Hall and Nash surrounded by very talented individuals!


Hall and Nash surrounded by vanilla midgets! DAFUQ! :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

Years before Rhodes Scholars, we had Rhodes Warriors.


----------



## Curry

When you think of the NEXUS, who do you think of?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

fruity pebbles request plz.

Dang, no superstar shows up.

Edit:


----------



## The-Rock-Says

How the hell is Sin Cara going to get a drink of that water?


----------



## Kethal

DAFUQ!

also...


----------



## Zankman Jack

Hilarity. :lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Cookie Monster said:


> Sin Cars, wrestling superstar.


Did you botch the spelling of his name on purpose, or did the word processor do that all by itself?


----------



## Tedious

Don't know why these are so funny


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Hey guys, go on WWE.com and type in "Botch", the second result is "Rey Mysterio's 10 Greatest Matches" :lmao

Could somebody do that and post it on here please?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tedious said:


> Don't know why these are so funny


LOLz


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Some more for the WWE search game. Type in...



Spoiler: Ass kisser OR ass licker



It's Dwayne!





Spoiler: deep throat



BAH GAWD! Would you look at the size of it!?





Spoiler: blue balls



Greg the Hammer Valentine, hammering away!





Spoiler: strip tease



Tag match playas!


----------



## Honey Bucket

"im the tag team champion" = Bret Hart


----------



## Zankman Jack

Been a while since I made a compilation post. Some of these may be reposts, so sorry for that.
Enjoy.










































































































































*And my favorite ones:*


----------



## Shazayum

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/dumbest person in the world

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/ugliest person in the world

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/stupidest person in the world

WWE.com hates Booker T.


----------



## new_year_new_start




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## HiddenViolence

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/can't get over
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/loves penis
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/got a boner 
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/hated by everyone

Some odd choices :lol


----------



## Duke Silver

GORGEOUS GEORGE was a terrific heel.


----------



## HEELKris

Rofl at the Sin Cara pics. Very funny


----------



## HiddenViolence

Duke Droese said:


> GORGEOUS GEORGE was a terrific heel.


When I said odd choices I was mainly talking about Maryse having a boner...


----------



## Duke Silver

andersonasshole900 said:


> When I said odd choices I was mainly talking about Maryse having a boner...


I gathered. (Y)

I was just saying that GORGEOUS GEORGE was a terrific heel.


----------



## Damien

Sin Cara pictures will never get old


----------



## tommo010

andersonasshole900 said:


> When I said odd choices I was mainly talking about Maryse having a boner...


Site must have it mixed up with "Gives a boner" :hmm:


----------



## Damien




----------



## Rah

Perhaps Sandow's gimmick is a bit ironic, then?
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/only loved by kids and those without taste

Personal favourite and proof that Vince is racist
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/gets too many title shots


----------



## krai999

ok can somebody type in "streak ender" put picture then type "botch machine" and put the picture up please will rep


----------



## CALΔMITY

krai999 said:


> ok can somebody type in "streak ender" put picture then type "botch machine" and put the picture up please will rep





















Not doing it for the rep. I was just curious.


----------



## Cookie Monster

All hail Johnny Curtis


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/soon%20to%20be%20future%20endevoured
Well that kind of makes sense.
Terrible in ring worker
So does this one.
FEED ME MORE
This one doesn't
Jobber forever
Well
Will never turn face
Strangely enough if you use heel instead he still shows up
and lastly
Can't get heat


----------



## The Arseache Kid

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/casual sexist


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cookie Monster said:


> All hail Johnny Curtis


~The anti-christ~


----------



## xvampmanx

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/no future
as a diva, yeah thats right.

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/smeg for brains
i cant believe that works.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3

If you type in probably smells bad Goldust come up on WWE.com


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

xvampmanx said:


> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/no future
> as a diva, yeah thats right.


Coupled with the search I made I think they're trying to send a message here.


----------



## Zankman Jack

This is hilarious.

And lol @ Johhny Curtis. Dude is good, but we know that it ain't happening.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

for what its worth 

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/the next world champion


----------



## Skullduggery

fpalm
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/awful

After that one ^ I had to do this
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/the great one


----------



## [email protected]

is there another way to print the screen, cus the button on my keyboard doesn't work, and i have a good one


----------



## [email protected]

ill just link it http://search.wwe.com/search/all/amazing ass


----------



## [email protected]

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/enormous cock

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/blue waffle

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/12 inch penis

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/monster cock

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/pussy destroyer

And my favorite
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/1 inch penis


----------



## pinofreshh

Cookie Monster said:


> Sin Cars, wrestling superstar.


:lmao

i remember contemplating buying tickets to meet AJ & Punk and saw Cara on the list as well. thought the virgil scenario to myself when i saw that :lmao


----------



## chada75

[email protected] said:


> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/enormous cock
> 
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/blue waffle
> 
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/12 inch penis
> 
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/monster cock
> 
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/pussy destroyer
> 
> And my favorite
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/1 inch penis


:lmao. You may just have the Funniest Post on WF I've ever read. Great Joj!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

andersonasshole900 said:


> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/can't get over
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/loves penis
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/got a boner
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/hated by everyone
> 
> Some odd choices :lol


http://search.wwe.com/search/all/made humble by sheiky


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

slatersgonnaslate said:


> for what its worth
> 
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/the next world champion


It's not worth anything...

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/the next wwe champion

:lmao


----------



## ben_fletch

slatersgonnaslate said:


> for what its worth
> 
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/the next world champion


Id actually prefer Show as champ


----------



## Skullduggery

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/you have a vagina

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/no grape fruits

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/fat arse


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/cock%20sucker
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/eats%20poop
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/murderer
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/backstage%20whore
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/screws%20sheep


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

vampyr said:


>


:lol


----------



## Abstrakt

so no more pictures huh???


----------



## ratedR3:16

johhny curtis is the GOAT


----------



## Damien

:|


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just got done watching this. Man i would have loved to see that whole episode. I thought Shawn in particular was quite funny.





I laughed at this too. I miss Tajiri.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

:lol his face


----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

And I think I found Vickie's concrete evidence...


----------



## pinofreshh

in-n-out ftw!


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## FingazMc

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Haha


----------



## new_year_new_start




----------



## xvampmanx

new_year_new_start said:


>


the weird thing is that works with the video. give him a party boy gimmick and this will work.


----------



## haribo

vampyr said:


> :|


Nightmares.



xvampmanx said:


> the weird thing is that works with the video. give him a party boy gimmick and this will work.


http://tubedubber.com/#XLRFYMA02M0:TfHMNMFEqZs:0:100:0:0:1

:vince

EDIT: Shit, the timing of that is brilliant at about 40 seconds in. :lmao


----------



## BigEvil2012

Zankman Jack said:


> Been a while since I made a compilation post. Some of these may be reposts, so sorry for that.
> Enjoy.


lol...


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

virus21 said:


> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/cock%20sucker
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/eats%20poop
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/murderer
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/backstage%20whore
> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/screws%20sheep


http://search.wwe.com/search/all/mother fucker


----------



## Hamada




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/no%20draw

Like father like son.


----------



## Bullseye

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/pile of shit

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/awful talent



:lmao


----------



## Evil Neville

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> http://search.wwe.com/search/all/no%20draw
> 
> Like father like son.


Mil Mascaras was not a draw? Ok.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/no%20mic%20skills


----------



## BC Hunk

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/texas beer bitch

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/sister%20fucker

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/it's%20a%20shameful%20thing%20lobster%20head

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/my%20bitch

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/i%20fucked%20this%20diva

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


OH YOU DIDNT KNOW???
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/attitude era

The Greatest Star of Attitude Era
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/the%20greatest%20star%20of%20attitude%20era

The Greatest WWE Superstar ever
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/the%20greatest%20wwe%20superstar%20ever


----------



## Damien

the wwe searches are funny stuff! :lol


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/raging%20pedophile

Best one so far :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

:lol

Hogan jokes never get old.

Unlike Hogan.


----------



## ratedR3:16

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/fat%20whore
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/dirty%20rapist
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/sex%20addict
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/aids


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I used to like coming on here to see good pictures, but now it's just WWE searches and they aren't funny.

Someone put Texas Beer... Something, you could put Texas Beer Fishcake and it will always come up stone cold. How is that funny?


----------



## Cookie Monster

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I used to like coming on here to see good pictures, but now it's just WWE searches and they aren't funny.
> 
> Someone put Texas Beer... Something, you could put Texas Beer Fishcake and it will always come up stone cold. How is that funny?


Agreed. Then again it is BC Hunk, so we have to try and be gentle with him and just clap along.


----------

